# The Chronicles of Roblet..... Mass Attack!



## TELBOR

Hello All!

New journal, time to bulk - Abs are over rated :whistling:

Simple, eat more, train heavier, add in AAS 

Yes those who know from previous journals, I'm still a little fella in this game. But slowly slowly building a beast :lol:

I always do this, but here's where I started from....



And this is where I am 2 weeks ago and abs one is this morning...



Currently 87kg @ approx 16-18% BF

BULKING TIME!

Diet will be approx 4,000 - 4,500 cals

Carbs approx 400g

Protein approx 450g

Fats approx 100g

Training will be a 4 day split;

Monday - Chest & Tri's

Tuesday - Back and Bi's

Wednesday - Cardio or Anything I feel is lagging.

Thursday - Shoulders & Forearms

Friday - Legs

10 days rest so I'm ready to crack on!

I shall be starting my cycle tomorrow, 6 weeks short ester blast.

That's my lot!

Bring on the banter


----------



## Heath

In roid monkey 

Will insert funny in gif later


----------



## Keeks

Subbed! :wub:

Ps, what days zumba day?


----------



## Bad Alan

Ill be following seeing as you're using gear


----------



## Mr_Morocco

LOL


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Subbed! :wub:
> 
> Ps, what days zumba day?


Wednesday night, you coming


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> Ill be following seeing as you're using gear


Haha, you junkie!!

:beer:

Nice to have you in mate


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> LOL


Lots of love to you too :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Subbed along for the ride


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Lots of love to you too :lol:


Thats what i meant mate :wub:


----------



## Breda

Im in *******


----------



## B4PJS

In for this ya little biatch :wub:


----------



## MRSTRONG

what lab you using ?


----------



## Sambuca

I heard u had a journal

I'm out

Ps hope u had a nice holiday

Pps any pics of the mrs in a bikini?


----------



## 25434

blimmin 'eck..I didn't know you were such a skinny minny before you started...you look great!

its not true I was paid to say that...however....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! I'm 2.35 short!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Sub'd and in for the bumpy ride


----------



## Goosh

Subbed mate! Best of luck!


----------



## Galaxy

Subbed mate 

Cycle details pls


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> what lab you using ?


Bit of everything tbh mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I heard u had a journal
> 
> I'm out
> 
> Ps hope u had a nice holiday
> 
> Pps any pics of the mrs in a bikini?


Haha, she wouldn't let me. I had to stop looking at her next to the pool as I kept getting semi's lol

Was a good holiday though, hot, plenty of sleep, plenty of sex mg:

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> blimmin 'eck..I didn't know you were such a skinny minny before you started...you look great!
> 
> its not true I was paid to say that...however....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! I'm 2.35 short!!!


Thanks flubs lol and whatever they paid, I'll pay double :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Subbed mate
> 
> Cycle details pls


You sir are a junkie!! 

Tren

Test

NPP

Mast

Mtren

Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)

How's that :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Suppose I ought keep an eye,Btw great progress buddy,reps given!


----------



## Talaria

I'm in


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Suppose I ought keep an eye,Btw great progress buddy,reps given!


Thanks big guy, hope all is well


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Thanks big guy, hope all is well


Yes my friend the day is saved and happy,is the name of us all,so I will creep in a bit here and there,to see my buddies xx


----------



## luther1

As usual,I'm in. Just for the scientific training approach and complex diet info.

All the best Rob


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Wednesday night, you coming


For sure! :bounce:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> You sir are a junkie!!
> 
> Tren
> 
> Test
> 
> NPP
> 
> Mast
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)
> 
> How's that :lol:


Love me some of them Triple-X!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Yes my friend the day is saved and happy,is the name of us all,so I will creep in a bit here and there,to see my buddies xx


That's good to hear mate, family always first isn't it  x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> As usual,I'm in. Just for the scientific training approach and complex diet info.
> 
> All the best Rob


Haha, cheers mate. See how it goes I suppose


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> For sure! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 135280


Looking well Keeks, pigtails suit you..... Something to pull on too


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> That's good to hear mate, family always first isn't it  x


Always my friend ,always!! :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

In ! Seen as your bulking are you knocking the zumba/spin/hoola hoop classes on the head and lifting weights ?


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Love me some of them Triple-X!!!!


Haha, your testimonial to them made me get them!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Looking well Keeks, pigtails suit you..... Something to pull on too


Cheers, it's all that zumba, working wonders for me. And yep, you can hold onto the pigtails when I'm dragging you to zumba. :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> In ! Seen as your bulking are you knocking the zumba/spin/hoola hoop classes on the head and lifting weights ?


Yep!

Just eating 4 loafs of Soreen bread a day to get massive


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheers, it's all that zumba, working wonders for me. And yep, you can hold onto the pigtails when I'm dragging you to zumba. :tongue:


Defo paying off :lol:

Hmmmm, I was thinking something else :wub: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Defo paying off :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm, I was thinking something else :wub: :lol:


 mg: Mental note to oneself.....When going to zumba with R0blet........NO PIGTAILS!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Haha, your testimonial to them made me get them!


Mental things mate! Love em but they are proper hardcore haha


----------



## Chelsea

The most important person is officially IN!

I shall be here to poke fun, rip the p1ss out of the tiny weights you lift and occasionally drop a compliment in that somehow compliments me too 

x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Mental note to oneself.....When going to zumba with R0blet........NO PIGTAILS!


Probably best tbh :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mental things mate! Love em but they are proper hardcore haha


I'm a double 'ard bàstard me!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> The most important person is officially IN!
> 
> I shall be here to poke fun, rip the p1ss out of the tiny weights you lift and occasionally drop a compliment in that somehow compliments me too
> 
> x


I'd have it no other way :beer:


----------



## Glais

good luck with this bud, will keep upto date :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yep!
> 
> Just eating 4 loafs of Soreen bread a day to get massive


Standard mate !


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> I'm a double 'ard bàstard me!! :lol:


I'll look out for you on the news when you go on a mass murder spree when the oxys get too much


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> You sir are a junkie!!
> 
> Tren
> 
> Test
> 
> NPP
> 
> Mast
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)
> 
> How's that :lol:


Can't agrue with that 

Looks lovely..........what lab are you using for the mtren?


----------



## TELBOR

Glais said:


> good luck with this bud, will keep upto date :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Standard mate !


Lol.

Soreen will be in there somewhere, probably mid afternoon snack


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll look out for you on the news when you go on a mass murder spree when the oxys get too much


Pmsl.

"Man rapes OAP then jizz's on local tramps chips"


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Can't agrue with that
> 
> Looks lovely..........what lab are you using for the mtren?


It'll do. BSI, good source so good to go :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

f*ck me r0bs popular aint he..you lot do realise there will be more talk of bumming than there is training in here


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me r0bs popular aint he..you lot do realise there will be more talk of bumming than there is training in here


Goat and camel bumming....your invited 

I'll deliver food pics, teenage boy like physique and the odd syringe of gear :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Soreen nom nom

I was looking at it in aldi and thought if you roblet


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> "Man rapes OAP then jizz's on local tramps chips"


Standard Thursday night in my home town that mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Soreen nom nom
> 
> I was looking at it in aldi and thought if you roblet


Lol, I love it!

Aldi have bump the price up, slags.

May try their own brand though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Standard Thursday night in my home town that mate


Excellent, I'll be down Thursday dinner time mate.


----------



## Queenie

Yay! Drugs!


----------



## Talaria

1st



Where are you on the members list mate can't find it?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Excellent, I'll be down Thursday dinner time mate.


I'll get the crystal meth ready


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

i wonder how many pages is this gonna get to before we see any evidence of training?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Somewhere new to post cock pics, nice.


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> i wonder how many pages is this gonna get to before we see any evidence of training?


Chest and tri's tomorrow afternoon..... So probably another 5 pages yet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning schlaaaaags!

Breakfast done, 800 cals.

Back to work today, booooooo.

Only in the office till lunch, then A few people to see early afternoon followed by zee gym :beer:

Suppose I best pin some awesomeness too


----------



## marknorthumbria

danMUNDY said:


> i wonder how many pages is this gonna get to before we see any evidence of incest?


fixed that for you for what were more likely to see first


----------



## Keeks

Morning you dirty little roider, have a good one!


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> You sir are a junkie!!
> 
> Tren
> 
> Test
> 
> NPP
> 
> Mast
> 
> Mtren
> 
> Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)
> 
> How's that :lol:


I'm in, now I have seen the gear 

Good luck matey!!


----------



## Sambuca

r0blet all the gear, no idea :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Yay! Drugs!


Missed that lol. Yay indeed!



Talaria said:


> 1st
> 
> View attachment 135299
> 
> 
> Where are you on the members list mate can't find it?


Feck know's, top 10 i think?



Sambuca said:


> r0blet all the gear, no idea :lol:


Shat it you schlaaag!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning brah, looking forward to some sick gainzzzzzz today.

Failing that have a jolly good time at the gym. Pip Pip


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning brah, looking forward to some sick gainzzzzzz today.
> 
> Failing that have a jolly good time at the gym. Pip Pip


If i don't wake up massive tomorrow, i will end the cycle 

I shall have a good session, ready for it!!

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Decline Bench

DB Flyes

DB Pullovers to stretch out

Tricep extensions

*DIPS!*

How's that ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest Monday!! Lol

Sack flat bench off imo, waste of time with the others in there. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest Monday!! Lol
> 
> Sack flat bench off imo, waste of time with the others in there. Looks good otherwise.


Of course its chest Monday lol.

Aww, Benjy! I'm trying to follow the same 4 day split from today for 10 weeks. Can't have changes before I've done it PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Of course its chest Monday lol.
> 
> Aww, Benjy! I'm trying to follow the same 4 day split from today for 10 weeks. Can't have changes before I've done it PMSL


Haha sorry mate, just think 3 versions of benching is a waste. If you're hitting the first two hard enough you won't be able to do the third anyway lol

I'd also do dips earlier so you can add more weight but Thats just cos I love them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha sorry mate, just think 3 versions of benching is a waste. If you're hitting the first two hard enough you won't be able to do the third anyway lol
> 
> I'd also do dips earlier so you can add more weight but Thats just cos I love them


LOL, but you know I have a stubborn pigeon chest! See how it pans out, failure is immanent 

Yeah I knew you'd say that, it'll be fun doing them after all the pressing!

Cannot wait!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, but you know I have a stubborn pigeon chest! See how it pans out, failure is immanent
> 
> Yeah I knew you'd say that, it'll be fun doing them after all the pressing!
> 
> Cannot wait!!


Then secret is to hit it with intensity then not volume, or mix the two up. Or even hit it twice a week. Ive been doing back and chest twice a week under Pauls instruction. Was working well tbf.

Can you get a spotter/partner at your new place?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Then secret is to hit it with intensity then not volume, or mix the two up. Or even hit it twice a week. Ive been doing back and chest twice a week under Pauls instruction. Was working well tbf.
> 
> Can you get a spotter/partner at your new place?


I have been mixing the two up this year tbh, and it has changed for the better. Mrs said it the most noticeable change in my body this year and I agree.

I'll give this a whirl then go back to what it was, keep the body guessing I suppose.

I could mate and probably will for my AM sessions, I know a few lads who joined Pure when I did are coming over to DW the next few months so that will help :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Monkey boy.


----------



## Tom90

In for the ride


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Monkey boy.


Come at me brah..


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Come at me brah..
> 
> View attachment 135359


Is that your goal size for this bulk then?


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> In for the ride


Good man!

You have the same face as me, white circle syndrome isn't it?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Is that your goal size for this bulk then?


I wish mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff

new journal, in 4 lots o pics


----------



## Tom90

R0BLET said:


> Good man!
> 
> You have the same face as me, white circle syndrome isn't it?


My face is on wanted posters for shagging sheep, I'm trying to lay low so it's wise to keep my face hidden on here :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> new journal, in 4 lots o pics


Good lad, I'll post a pic of my chilli, cheese and rice wrap later


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> My face is on wanted posters for shagging sheep, I'm trying to lay low so it's wise to keep my face hidden on here :whistling:


Typical welsh man then 

Mine is white as I'm like spiderman..... a man of mystery... @Keeks



:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Huntingground said:


> I'm in, now I have seen the gear
> 
> Good luck matey!!


He's probably only doing 0.5ml of each the pus$y!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Typical welsh man then
> 
> Mine is white as I'm like spiderman..... a man of mystery... @Keeks
> 
> View attachment 135360
> 
> 
> :lol:


 mg: By you or Spiderman?! Either way, zumba Wednesday is cancelled! :sneaky2: :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

B4PJS said:


> Is that your goal size for this bulk then?


 :lol: repped


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: repped


It's only cos I am jelly of his ambitions :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> He's probably only doing 0.5ml of each the pus$y!


Its UKM, nobody discloses their actual doses 



Keeks said:


> mg: By you or Spiderman?! Either way, zumba Wednesday is cancelled! :sneaky2: :tongue:


Both of us :lol:

Legs, Bums and Tums thursday then?



B4PJS said:


> It's only cos I am jelly of his ambitions :lol:


I like your honesty


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Its UKM, nobody discloses their actual doses
> 
> Both of us :lol:
> 
> Legs, Bums and Tums thursday then?
> 
> I like your honesty


Lying properly is too much of a faff mate, ya have to remember who you told what. Easier to just be brutally honest to everyone


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Lying properly is too much of a faff mate, ya have to remember who you told what. Easier to just be brutally honest to everyone


Agreed lol


----------



## flinty90

Im in you homopig x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Im in you homopig x


About time you freak of nature!!


----------



## TELBOR

Food so far;

Meal 1 - 150g Muesli, 35g Whey both with milk

Meal 2 - 30g Oats, 35g Whey, TPW Whey and Oat Crisp Bar

Meal 3 - 150g Chilli, 100g Rice, sprinkle of cheese in a wrap;



Food to come;

Meal 4 - Meal 3

Pre workout shake - 35g Whey, 30g Oats, 50g Dextrose

Intra - 50g Dextrose and Malto mix with Amino's

Post workout - 50g Dextrose and Malto mix, 35g Whey, 5g Glutamine, 5g Leucine, 5g HMB

Meal 5 - Sausage casserole :lol: with Spuds.

Pre bed - 35g Whey, 300ml Coconut milk, 30g Oats


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Its UKM, nobody discloses their actual doses
> 
> Both of us :lol:
> 
> Legs, Bums and Tums thursday then?
> 
> I like your honesty


Legs, bum and tums......I'm there! But no rapey rapey please!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Legs, bum and tums......I'm there! But no rapey rapey please!


If you agree to the rape then it isn't rape, but then you haven't agreed to anything so it is rape, which you agreed to in the first place...

Urrg, headfukc!


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> If you agree to the rape then it isn't rape, but then you haven't agreed to anything so it is rape, which you agreed to in the first place...
> 
> Urrg, headfukc!


 :confused1: :confused1: Utter proper headfvck! Yes to leg, bums & tums, no to rapey from either Rob or Spiderman, but more so from that Spiderman as he's a right proper perv!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :confused1: :confused1: Utter proper headfvck! Yes to leg, bums & tums, no to rapey from either Rob or Spiderman, but more so from that Spiderman as he's a right proper perv!


He's a right dirty little cùnt isn't he


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, just raided a needle exchange. Woman was a legend, gave me shed loads :lol:

I shall be pinning soon :beer:


----------



## Davey666

Looking good from the first pic Rob.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh, just raided a needle exchange. Woman was a legend, gave me shed loads :lol:
> 
> I shall be pinning soon :beer:


All sneaky in the work bogs lol


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Looking good from the first pic Rob.


Why hello sir!!

Thanks mate, onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All sneaky in the work bogs lol


Lol, nah I'll be home within the hour


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, nah I'll be home within the hour


Another tough day at mill eh!? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Another tough day at mill eh!? Pmsl


Of course


----------



## B4PJS

Ya jabbed yet batty boy?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Ya jabbed yet batty boy?


Just stuffing my face, getting an extra meal 3 in lol

Then I'll jab you junkie!!


----------



## jon-kent

Fix up ****


----------



## TELBOR

Both delts pinned, pre workout shake of carbs and protein consumed and now it's chest Monday time!!

:beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Both delts pinned, pre workout shake of carbs and protein consumed and now it's chest Monday time!!
> 
> :beer:


Junkie!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got your drop set lined up


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got your drop set lined up
> 
> View attachment 135404


Haha.

No drop sets in new routine mate.

All done though, dripping with sweat, very pumped and I know I'll feel this come tomorrow lol

Chest and Tri's

Incline Bench Press

10x60kg

8x70kg

6x80kg

6x90kg

Flat Bench Press

10x60kg

8x70kg

6x80kg

Decline Bench Press

10x60kg

8x70kg

6x80kg

DB Flyes

10x10kg

10x12.5kg

10x15kg

Dips

3x10 sets @BW

Tricep Extensions

10x30kg

8x45kg

6x55kg

6x65kg

And there you have it.


----------



## B4PJS

Bloody hell mate, do my eyes deceive me or was that actually a post about training in your journal?! mg:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Bloody hell mate, do my eyes deceive me or was that actually a post about training in your journal?! mg:


Cùnt lol

I've always posted each session, it's just fell into the background each time it's gone up pmsl


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

R0BLET said:


> Haha.
> 
> No drop sets in new routine mate.
> 
> All done though, dripping with sweat, very pumped and I know I'll feel this come tomorrow lol
> 
> Chest and Tri's
> 
> Incline Bench Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> 6x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Flat Bench Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> 6x80kg
> 
> Decline Bench Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> 6x80kg
> 
> DB Flyes
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 10x12.5kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> Dips
> 
> 3x10 sets @BW
> 
> Tricep Extensions
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 8x45kg
> 
> 6x55kg
> 
> 6x65kg
> 
> And there you have it.


 :clap:


----------



## flinty90

Good workout bro.. Thought you was going for weight though  xx


----------



## sunn

R0BLET said:


> Hello All!
> 
> New journal, time to bulk - Abs are over rated :whistling:
> 
> Simple, eat more, train heavier, add in AAS
> 
> Yes those who know from previous journals, I'm still a little fella in this game. But slowly slowly building a beast :lol:
> 
> I always do this, but here's where I started from....
> 
> View attachment 135256
> 
> 
> And this is where I am 2 weeks ago and abs one is this morning...
> 
> View attachment 135257
> View attachment 135258
> View attachment 135259
> 
> 
> Currently 87kg @ approx 16-18% BF
> 
> BULKING TIME!
> 
> Diet will be approx 4,000 - 4,500 cals
> 
> Carbs approx 400g
> 
> Protein approx 450g
> 
> Fats approx 100g
> 
> Training will be a 4 day split;
> 
> Monday - Chest & Tri's
> 
> Tuesday - Back and Bi's
> 
> Wednesday - Cardio or Anything I feel is lagging.
> 
> Thursday - Shoulders & Forearms
> 
> Friday - Legs
> 
> 10 days rest so I'm ready to crack on!
> 
> I shall be starting my cycle tomorrow, 6 weeks short ester blast.
> 
> That's my lot!
> 
> Bring on the banter


Impressive rob what was the timeframe from the first pic?


----------



## flinty90

sunn said:


> Impressive rob what was the timeframe from the first pic?


23 years mate  first pic he was 4 i think.. X


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> :clap:


Why thank you sir :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good workout bro.. Thought you was going for weight though  xx


True mate, plenty in there to press more but didn't want to go all ego on first session back and blow my RC out or something on all the bench work.

You know that would happen to me pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

sunn said:


> Impressive rob what was the timeframe from the first pic?


Thanks mate.

2 years and just over 6 months.

I've hovered at the same weight for a year or so though, put 4 stone on in year 1 lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 23 years mate  first pic he was 4 i think.. X


Rumbled


----------



## sunn

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 2 years and just over 6 months.
> 
> I've hovered at the same weight for a year or so though, put 4 stone on in year 1 lol


That takes some doing you should feel proud of yourself....out of interest do you feel much different after putting on 4 stone I mean in your day to day life?


----------



## TELBOR

sunn said:


> That takes some doing you should feel proud of yourself....out of interest do you feel much different after putting on 4 stone I mean in your day to day life?


Aww, I do mate and I'm glad I have my starting pics to keep me going.

Nah, not really mate. Stopped playing football when I started lifting but I very much doubt I could do a full 90 mins again pmsl


----------



## Talaria

You having your morning oats as a shake or in a bowl also do you mix whey if in a bowl, I tried mixing, it went wrong.

:sad:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> You having your morning oats as a shake or in a bowl also do you mix whey if in a bowl, I tried mixing, it went wrong.
> 
> :sad:


Depends how i feel tbh.

Easiest way is blended oats and whey, in a shaker and thrown down your neck mate lol

But if your just having normal oats, make the whey up with milk/water in a shaker and pour it on the oats.

I tend to have it all in a shaker 9 times out of 10, just gets down quicker! 100/150g oats in 10 secs is easier than chewing the fùckers


----------



## TELBOR

Tomorrow's chicken, slow cooked in a Cajun marinade - £1 at Asda lol










Sausage casserole cooking as we speak NOM NOM NOM!

Pic when it's done


----------



## Ginger Ben

You count all the macros in those sauces mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Way too much sh1te in those sauces, its all about Nandos dry rub powder :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You count all the macros in those sauces mate?


Nope, it's probably why I prefer bulking as stuff like this IMO is pointless counting.

Now if I was BF conscious, yes I would mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Way too much sh1te in those sauces, its all about Nandos dry rub powder :thumbup1:


Got a load of those too lol

I do like my dry runs for meat, I'll have something different each day


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Got a load of those too lol
> 
> I do like my dry runs for meat, I'll have something different each day


I stocked up on loads then diet changed no chicken this week pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nope, it's probably why I prefer bulking as stuff like this IMO is pointless counting.
> 
> Now if I was BF conscious, yes I would mate.


Yeah true depends how much you have I suppose.


----------



## Guest

So you back on the juice now Rob? Give Flinty a run for his money


----------



## Galaxy

Nice session mate 

AH who am i kidding i'm only hear for food porn, and now your a junkie like the rest of us :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I stocked up on loads then diet changed no chicken this week pmsl


No chicken!! Wtf.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah true depends how much you have I suppose.


Exactly, that's poured over 500g of chicken for tomorrow.

Not part of all meals, but they can be high in sugar.

Win some, lose some


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> So you back on the juice now Rob? Give Flinty a run for his money


Haha, I am mate. 14 months off the oils!!

Lol, that'll never happen. He wouldn't allow it


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate
> 
> AH who am i kidding i'm only hear for food porn, and now your a junkie like the rest of us :lol:


Thanks mate. Food porn to follow


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I am mate. 14 months off the oils!!
> 
> Lol, that'll never happen. He wouldn't allow it


Haha good lad. Have to get a session in again soon enough all of us.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Haha good lad. Have to get a session in again soon enough all of us.


Yes mate, Defo up for that!

See how we're all fairing on a year or so later, can't believe it's been over a year . Where the fùck has that gone?! :lol:

@Galaxy - didn't take pic pmsl. But it looked like this lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, Defo up for that!
> 
> See how we're all fairing on a year or so later, can't believe it's been over a year . Where the fùck has that gone?! :lol:
> 
> @Galaxy - didn't take pic pmsl. But it looked like this lol


Ah mate...greedy feeker, you probaly eat it all :lol:

Looks lovely that :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Ah mate...greedy feeker, you probaly eat it all :lol:
> 
> Looks lovely that :drool:


Nah, only had 6 sausages 

Toodle pip, sleep time - rest and grow they say


----------



## flinty90

Night bro x


----------



## jon-kent

Youve got the same bed time as a baby its a shame your not growing like 1 :lol:

x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Youve got the same bed time as a baby its a shame your not growing like 1 :lol:
> 
> x


You've got the penis of a sphyilis infected goat..... So I've heard


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, back shortly.

Meal 1 done - 150g muesli, 30g whey, 300ml milk.

Coffee and tablets necked


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, felt good and was ruined by the end covered in sweat lol

Back and Bi's

Chins (Shoulder width, hammer grip)

[email protected]

Seated Row

8x65kg

8x80kg

DB Row

8x37.5kg

8x42.5kg

8x50kg

Bent over EZ Bar Row (doesn't include bar weight)

8x40kg

8x80kg

6x100kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x50kg

10x72.5kg

8x80kg

Standing BB Curl

8,8,6

EZ Bar Preacher Curl

8,8,6

Incline DB Curls

12,10

Concentrated Curls

10,10

Nice little bit of pump towards the end, resisted repping out.

Feeling good getting back into it, chest and tri's are in bits from yesterday so the rest of this week will be fun :lol:

Intra and post workout shakes consumed along with a banana, smashed cals in so far.

Chicken and rice rest of the day along with other bits.

Loving the @GoNutrition Turkish Delight, using that all week then switch to Triple Chocolate next week.

Jammy biscuit to be ordered, just hanging back as a new product is due and I want it


----------



## Sambuca

how da pip baby


----------



## flinty90

Good session bro.. Triple chocolate whey hey ??mmmmmm wonder if it can snatch

Me away from extreme ?? Sample me up bro x


----------



## Ginger Ben

What grip do you use on EZ bar rows mate?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good session bro.. Triple chocolate whey hey ??mmmmmm wonder if it can snatch
> 
> Me away from extreme ?? Sample me up bro x


Thanks mate, haha of course I'll give you some.



Sambuca said:


> how da pip baby


Zero pip 



Ginger Ben said:


> What grip do you use on EZ bar rows mate?


Overhand, going to switch between over and under each back session.


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, back shortly.
> 
> Meal 1 done - 150g muesli, 30g whey, 300ml milk.
> 
> Coffee and tablets necked


Add in;

Post workout - 30g whey, 50g dex/malto, glutamine, leucine and HMB.

Meal 2 - 150g chicken, 50g rice in a tortilla wrap.

Well hungry, but not pigging out lol.

I'll have a whey and oat bar before Meal 3.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Add in;
> 
> Post workout - 30g whey, 50g dex/malto, glutamine, leucine and HMB.
> 
> Meal 2 - 150g chicken, 50g rice in a tortilla wrap.
> 
> Well hungry, but not pigging out lol.
> 
> *I'll have a whey and oat bar before Meal 3*.


This is not a meal! Sort it out, that is a snack at best!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> This is not a meal! Sort it out, that is a snack at best!


Lol, it is a snack. Meal 3 will be at 12


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You've got the penis of a sphyilis infected goat..... So I've heard


Thats why i told you after id finished


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats why i told you after id finished


Just woke up? Bet you have lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it is a snack. Meal 3 will be at 12


I'll let you off with a warning!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Just woke up? Bet you have lol


Few days off mate so took the ipad to bed, was candy crushing and youtubing till about 2am lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll let you off with a warning!


Thanks dad


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Few days off mate so took the ipad to bed, was candy crushing and youtubing till about 2am lol


Pmsl.

Up gone 11 after playing games till 2am


----------



## TELBOR

Feck me i'm hungry, can't grumble can I!

More chicken and a packet of microwave rice shall do 

Just noticed last journal managed top 10? all that spam eh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Feck me i'm hungry, can't grumble can I!
> 
> More chicken and a packet of microwave rice shall do
> 
> Just noticed last journal managed top 10? all that spam eh


Only top 10? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only top 10? :whistling:


LOL, but yours went on for 2 years 

Suppose I'll nuke one of those TPW bars now, i'll call it desert for the chicken :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, but yours went on for 2 years
> 
> Suppose I'll nuke one of those TPW bars now, i'll call it desert for the chicken :lol:


haha true, ended up lighter than when I started.....some bulk :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha true, ended up lighter than when I started.....some bulk :lol:


Fcuk me lol

Leaner and around £1k down on gear spent? PMSL

I do love this hobby


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk me lol
> 
> Leaner and around £1k down on gear spent? PMSL
> 
> I do love this hobby


Sounds like top end cars, pay more for less!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Sounds like top end cars, pay more for less!


Actually mate, Benjamin was same as you. On the Pro Hormones then gave into peer pressure and got on the juice.

Was a good day when he crumbled


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Actually mate, Benjamin was same as you. On the Pro Hormones then gave into peer pressure and got on the juice.
> 
> Was a good day when he crumbled


Peer pressure, what a wonderful thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD

u making these weights up ya slavering cvnt?

subd


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u making these weights up ya slavering cvnt?
> 
> subd


PMSL, sorry - add 25% on top as its the interwebs 

Typed as pulled or pressed mate.

Glad your in :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening sausage jockey's!!

Food nailed and these doms are awesome :beer:

That's it!

Bed 

Cardio and a little legs tomorrow. Main legs session is Friday


----------



## Sambuca

Cardio??? U a ****



Enjoying being on? Mrs ain't gona know what's hit her lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Cardio??? U a ****
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying being on? Mrs ain't gona know what's hit her lol


Haha, yes cardio mate.

Gotta look after the old ticker being on cycle 

Well I'm an absolute nightmare with my sex drive as it is, so she's used to that pmsl.

MORNING EVERYONE ELSE!!

Just cooking chicken off, then to the gym.

Little less carbs today, only around training. Rest of meals are same.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Zumba Wednesday!!! :bounce:

Have a good one! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Zumba Wednesday!!! :bounce:
> 
> Have a good one! :thumb:


Ah, don't think I can make it. Got to see a man about a dog then washing my hair.

Sorry :lol:

Session done!

20 mins SSC

Calf Raises

10,8,8

Decline Leg Press

10,10,10

Leg Extensions

10,10,10

No major weight as legs is Friday, just something to pump the blood and disperse the oil in my right quad pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> morning......and cardio WTF !!!! That's the worst sin ever committed outside of sh1tty comp prep....can't wait till I don't have to do any.
> 
> Pictures looking good on the first page....some good gains made.


Aww maaaaan, sowwie. LOL

Helps break up my week and just something to help with cardiovascular, especially with what synthetic things i'm throwing in to me these coming weeks PMSL

Ha thanks, I need to pop some better pics up tbh. I'll get a set up in 2 weeks, hopefully see a difference from gear :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

Junkie scum :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Junkie scum :wub:


Haha, don't hate.

Pinned this morning whilst chicken was cooking. Go upstairs 10 mins later, i parade the house naked btw :lol:

Missus say's "you have a spot of blood on your leg"

Ooops.

Me "Oh yeah, not sure what i've done" :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Haha, don't hate.
> 
> Pinned this morning whilst chicken was cooking. Go upstairs 10 mins later, i parade the house naked btw :lol:
> 
> Missus say's "you have a spot of blood on your leg"
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> Cannot believe you take roids mate,i thought you natty like me
> 
> Me "Oh yeah, not sure what i've done" :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Hamster said:


> morning......and cardio WTF !!!! That's the worst sin ever committed outside of sh1tty comp prep....can't wait till I don't have to do any.
> 
> Pictures looking good on the first page....some good gains made.


Repped for that,bloody cardio ,pah,well some is ok I suppose,as long as it's BIGLBS style:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, don't hate.
> 
> Pinned this morning whilst chicken was cooking. Go upstairs 10 mins later, i parade the house naked btw :lol:
> 
> Missus say's "you have a spot of blood on your leg"
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> Me "Oh yeah, not sure what i've done" :whistling:


I give it two weeks before she says, your nuts have shrunk, you're back on gear you dirty junkie and she bans you from UKM. Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Repped for that,bloody cardio ,pah,well some is ok I suppose,as long as it's BIGLBS style:whistling:


Ha, i get plenty of that in already :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> I give it two weeks before she says, your nuts have shrunk, you're back on gear you dirty junkie and she bans you from UKM. Pmsl


I already have small nuts, everything about me is small - thought you knew that PMSL

UKM.... whats that :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

That will do nicely young Sir!!!

Have a great day buddy


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That will do nicely young Sir!!!
> 
> Have a great day buddy


Ha, you too mate x


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Haha, don't hate.
> 
> Pinned this morning whilst chicken was cooking. Go upstairs 10 mins later, i parade the house naked btw :lol:
> 
> Missus say's "you have a spot of blood on your leg"
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> Me "Oh yeah, not sure what i've done" :whistling:


Nobhead! Always make sure you wear boxers that don't show bloodstains!


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, listening to this lad today with his mate in the changing rooms.

Bender 1 - "Mate, i've found this reduced fat peanut butter in Tesco, should help I reckon"

Bender 2 - "What's this new diet like then?"

Bender 1 - "Hard, I have to have a cup and half of pasta a day"

I was trying to not LOL at them. But then I felt like jumping into the conversation and asking what his goal is etc, but you never know how people react and if you come across as a cock being nosey.

Both quite skinny, one has what looks like pubescent gyno and the other just generally skinny.

Would you say anything if you heard people like this?


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Nobhead! Always make sure you wear boxers that don't show bloodstains!


LOL, I generally wear white boxers


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I generally wear white boxers


Rookie error! Got some lovely red CK boxers recently that are the best for it


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Oh, listening to this lad today with his mate in the changing rooms.
> 
> Bender 1 - "Mate, i've found this reduced fat peanut butter in Tesco, should help I reckon"
> 
> Bender 2 - "What's this new diet like then?"
> 
> Bender 1 - "Hard, I have to have a cup and half of pasta a day"
> 
> I was trying to not LOL at them. But then I felt like jumping into the conversation and asking what his goal is etc, but you never know how people react and if you come across as a cock being nosey.
> 
> Both quite skinny, one has what looks like pubescent gyno and the other just generally skinny.
> 
> Would you say anything if you heard people like this?


Only thing I would say would be this :


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Rookie error! Got some lovely red CK boxers recently that are the best for it


LOL, does Mrs B4PJS know your on?



B4PJS said:


> Only thing I would say would be this :


Hmm, too obvious :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> LOL, does Mrs B4PJS know your on?
> 
> Hmm, too obvious :lol:


She knows am cycling, just haven't told her about the pinning yet! Don't think she would be too bothered to be honest just haven't mentioned it :lol:

Obvious but funny


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> She knows am cycling, just haven't told her about the pinning yet! Don't think she would be too bothered to be honest just haven't mentioned it :lol:
> 
> Obvious but funny


Ah I see lol

My ex knew I was jabbing, was fine with it.... till we split up. Then that was used against me PMSL

I've not told the GF, but that's purely down to one of her past relationship and gear use.


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Oh, listening to this lad today with his mate in the changing rooms.
> 
> Bender 1 - "Mate, i've found this reduced fat peanut butter in Tesco, should help I reckon"
> 
> Bender 2 - "What's this new diet like then?"
> 
> Bender 1 - "Hard, I have to have a cup and half of pasta a day"
> 
> I was trying to not LOL at them. But then I felt like jumping into the conversation and asking what his goal is etc, but you never know how people react and if you come across as a cock being nosey.
> 
> Both quite skinny, one has what looks like pubescent gyno and the other just generally skinny.
> 
> Would you say anything if you heard people like this?


Tell them if they need any tips on diet etc, to ask you.

Don't be like you are on here though, as you may appear to be a ****.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh, listening to this lad today with his mate in the changing rooms.
> 
> Bender 1 - "Mate, i've found this reduced fat peanut butter in Tesco, should help I reckon"
> 
> Bender 2 - "What's this new diet like then?"
> 
> Bender 1 - "Hard, I have to have a cup and half of pasta a day"
> 
> I was trying to not LOL at them. But then I felt like jumping into the conversation and asking what his goal is etc, but you never know how people react and if you come across as a cock being nosey.
> 
> Both quite skinny, one has what looks like pubescent gyno and the other just generally skinny.
> 
> Would you say anything if you heard people like this?


Poor buggers. I probably would have said, couldn't help over hearing you guys talking. What sort of diet are you following? Then chipped in with overwhelming amounts of wisdom and knowledge....


----------



## Talaria

Ginger Ben said:


> Poor buggers. I probably would have said, couldn't help over hearing you guys talking. What sort of diet are you following? Then chipped in with overwhelming amounts of wisdom and knowledge....


And then made the TPW sales pitch. h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Tell them if they need any tips on diet etc, to ask you.
> 
> Don't be like you are on here though, as you may appear to be a ****.


Well i'd walk up to them with my cock out, that's my usual method of meeting new people.....



Ginger Ben said:


> Poor buggers. I probably would have said, couldn't help over hearing you guys talking. What sort of diet are you following? Then chipped in with overwhelming amounts of wisdom and knowledge....


It would blow their mind mate!! 



Talaria said:


> And then made the TPW sales pitch. h34r:


Close the door on your way out :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Best not saying owt or they might just take a look at you and burst out laughin lol... X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Best not saying owt or they might just take a look at you and burst out laughin lol... X


Fcuk you!! :gun_bandana:

Mate, this is saying something..... I'm the biggest c.unt there in the morning PMSL


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk you!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> Mate, this is saying something..... I'm the biggest c.unt there in the morning PMSL


 :wacko: mg:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> :wacko: mg:


I'm massive brah


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I'm massive brah


You are a massive bra? Spose it would be a good occupation going round cupping titties all day. Respec muttha pukka.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> You are a massive bra? Spose it would be a good occupation going round cupping titties all day. Respec muttha pukka.


I only cup my own little boobies and the GF's massive ones PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk you!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> Mate, this is saying something..... *I'm the biggest c.unt there* in the morning PMSL


 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> :whistling:


No doubt i'm a c.unt mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh a pre wo.... :yawn:

pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh a pre wo.... :yawn:
> 
> pmsl


Hehehe, oh...... Blueberry 

It's a good 'un.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hehehe, oh...... Blueberry
> 
> It's a good 'un.


Good profile - you tried it?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good profile - you tried it?


Looks to be mate, haven't tried it yet.

Soon though 

@flinty90 - you can't try this, you know you and stims don't play ball!


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> I'm massive brah


Mirin. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Mirin. :lol:


That's better.


----------



## TELBOR

Just got home, and all this afternoon I've felt really pumped on my upper body, everything really hard - except the flaccid penis lol

Mrs just asked if I'd done chest and shoulders today, said I'm looking well pumped pmsl

Placebo or have these short ester and orals took hold already??!!

Either way feeling gooooooood!!

Roll on boulders tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just got home, and all this afternoon I've felt really pumped on my upper body, everything really hard - except the flaccid penis lol
> 
> Mrs just asked if I'd done chest and shoulders today, said I'm looking well pumped pmsl
> 
> Placebo or have these short ester and orals took hold already??!!
> 
> Either way feeling gooooooood!!
> 
> Roll on boulders tomorrow :beer:


You're so going to get busted soon


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You're so going to get busted soon


Cant wait till it happens


----------



## jon-kent

Tell her you fcuking pussy........she probably wont believe you anyway :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You're so going to get busted soon


I'll say it's these amazing GN products!

BOOM MUTHA FÙCKERS


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Tell her you fcuking pussy........she probably wont believe you anyway :whistling: :lol:


Lol, can't dude.


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Tell her you fcuking pussy........she probably wont believe you anyway :whistling: :lol:


Hahaha

Can imagine it now

Rob - "babe, i'm on steroids"

His Mrs - "hahahahahahahaha"

Rob - "are you ok with it?"

His Mrs - "hahahahahahahaha"


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Can imagine it now
> 
> Rob - "babe, i'm on steroids"
> 
> His Mrs - "hahahahahahahaha"
> 
> Rob - "are you ok with it?"
> 
> His Mrs - "hahahahahahahaha"


More like....

"I'll pack your bags"


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> More like....
> 
> "I'll pack your bags"


If you show her that its possible to be "normal" while on them would she still not like it?


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 135256


What weight were you here mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Same as he is now


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> If you show her that its possible to be "normal" while on them would she still not like it?


Nope lol


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> What weight were you here mate?


10st 1lb

Beast!!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Same as he is now


Well this is awkward..... Same as you then pmsl


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> 10st 1lb
> 
> Beast!!!
> 
> :lol:


 :thumbup1: Knew that Mr Orange was lying.


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> :thumbup1: Knew that Mr Orange was lying.


He's only on a downer mate, I'll out weigh him soon


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> He's only on a downer mate, I'll out weigh him soon


Jelly [email protected]!


----------



## luther1

Rob,liquid egg whites,does 300gms equate to roughly 9 whites,give or take?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Rob,liquid egg whites,does 300gms equate to roughly 9 whites,give or take?


3.3 eggs per 100ml I believe - give or take 

Added into diet mate?

Bloody love em!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 3.3 eggs per 100ml I believe - give or take
> 
> Added into diet mate?
> 
> Bloody love em!!


Danke

8 whites and 3 whole eggs scrambled for breakfast on two whole meal toast,handsome way to start the day


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Danke
> 
> 8 whites and 3 whole eggs for breakfast on two whole meal toast,handsome way to start the day


Very handsome!!

Anything changed or still same goal etc?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Very handsome!!
> 
> Anything changed or still same goal etc?


Started at 14st 4lb with Con,got down to 13st 1lb with full abs etc,now started the muscle growth stage,upped protein,introduced carbs and brutal workouts. Will update pics in two weeks when I take one to send to con.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Danke
> 
> 8 whites and 3 whole eggs scrambled for breakfast on two whole meal toast,handsome way to start the day


Fuk all those eggs I cudnt stomach it!

I have a 2 egg toastie on white with ched and and a shake with milk an evoo

Sexy way to start the day


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Started at 14st 4lb with Con,got down to 13st 1lb with full abs etc,now started the muscle growth stage,upped protein,introduced carbs and brutal workouts. Will update pics in two weeks when I take one to send to con.


Are the abs still there?


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> 10st 1lb
> 
> Beast!!!
> 
> :lol:


Blimey dude..I weigh more than that......ongawwwwdd.....feeling like a rhino now, and sloping out quickly and silently, like the ninja that I am........whooooooosh....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's only on a downer mate, I'll out weigh him soon


Cos you'll be a bloated watery mess lol

I'm jelly


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Started at 14st 4lb with Con,got down to 13st 1lb with full abs etc,now started the muscle growth stage,upped protein,introduced carbs and brutal workouts. Will update pics in two weeks when I take one to send to con.


Looked pretty awesome at 13st 1lb mate.

Look forward to the pics - FullHomo


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Are the abs still there?


Yes mate,the plan was to get as lean as poss then build from there but maybe adding a couple of % in bf as muscle growth takes over,the slightly higher bf is inevitable but I was flat as a witches tit on the low carbs and looked a stone heavier on Sunday after my first day of new diet



Excuse messy lounge


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Blimey dude..I weigh more than that......ongawwwwdd.....feeling like a rhino now, and sloping out quickly and silently, like the ninja that I am........whooooooosh....


I am over double it,but I was treble pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Blimey dude..I weigh more than that......ongawwwwdd.....feeling like a rhino now, and sloping out quickly and silently, like the ninja that I am........whooooooosh....


Haha, you do make me laugh flubs!!

Whoooooosh


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yes mate,the plan was to get as lean as poss then build from there but maybe adding a couple of % in bf as muscle growth takes over,the slightly higher bf is inevitable but I was flat as a witches tit on the low carbs and looked a stone heavier on Sunday after my first day of new diet
> 
> View attachment 135642
> 
> 
> Excuse messy lounge


Still look great mate!!

Jaw is looking well too


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yes mate,the plan was to get as lean as poss then build from there but maybe adding a couple of % in bf as muscle growth takes over,the slightly higher bf is inevitable but I was flat as a witches tit on the low carbs and looked a stone heavier on Sunday after my first day of new diet
> 
> View attachment 135642
> 
> 
> Excuse messy lounge


I just repped that pic mate,fookin well done,you look good there!


----------



## Galaxy

luther1 said:


> Yes mate,the plan was to get as lean as poss then build from there but maybe adding a couple of % in bf as muscle growth takes over,the slightly higher bf is inevitable but I was flat as a witches tit on the low carbs and looked a stone heavier on Sunday after my first day of new diet
> 
> View attachment 135642
> 
> 
> Excuse messy lounge


AHHHH he's showing you up @R0BLET...........and in your own jounal :no:

Seriouly @luther looking great in them pics 

@R0BLET , how're getting on with the jabbing eod?

2 leg sessions a week.......this sh1t got serious


----------



## luther1

Galaxy said:


> AHHHH he's showing you up @R0BLET...........and in your own jounal :no:
> 
> Seriouly @luther looking great in them pics
> 
> @R0BLET , how're getting on with the jabbing eod?
> 
> 2 leg sessions a week.......this sh1t got serious


Cheers mate,having a coach has certainly worked,I just hope these next 12 weeks are as productive as the first 12.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Yes mate,the plan was to get as lean as poss then build from there but maybe adding a couple of % in bf as muscle growth takes over,the slightly higher bf is inevitable but I was flat as a witches tit on the low carbs and looked a stone heavier on Sunday after my first day of new diet
> 
> View attachment 135642
> 
> 
> Excuse messy lounge


Still lookin tip top mate but ffs can you not post a pic the right fukin way up and I bet you had those red joggers on didnt you? And you thought you best take them off before you took another pic in them


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Still lookin tip top mate but ffs can you not post a pic the right fukin way up and I bet you had those red joggers on didnt you? And you thought you best take them off before you took another pic in them


I'll try and juggle the pic around next time. Red joggers in the background on the sofa haha


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I'll try and juggle the pic around next time. Red joggers in the background on the sofa haha


Thats brilliant I knew they'd be knocking about somewhere

But in all seriousness you've done great keep it up mate


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> AHHHH he's showing you up @R0BLET...........and in your own jounal :no:
> 
> Seriouly @luther looking great in them pics
> 
> @R0BLET , how're getting on with the jabbing eod?
> 
> 2 leg sessions a week.......this sh1t got serious


Pmsl, I know mate.

Cùnt looks good though lol

Jabbing EOD, well I'm only 4 days in so it's fine. Ask me in 2 weeks lol

BOULDER TIME!!


----------



## flinty90

Lol cheeky cnut luther slips in on page 17 and takes all the glory haha ... Looking good ya journal robbing cnut x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger ben best watch out luther will be posting a fcukin workout in his blog next haha x


----------



## TELBOR

Hamster said:


> Looking good :thumbup1: ... although I had to save your picture to my phone and look at it the right way round .... Boy do you live in a bomb site lol.


Best he p1sses in the grate outside his house too 



flinty90 said:


> Lol cheeky cnut luther slips in on page 17 and takes all the glory haha ... Looking good ya journal robbing cnut x


I know, FML! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Everyone should follow luther and post pics in here :lol: fight pics incoming hahahahahaha.

Morning shît kicker

x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Everyone should follow luther and post pics in here :lol: fight pics incoming hahahahahaha.
> 
> Morning shît kicker
> 
> x


He doesn't post many pics mate lol

Your fight pics? Those ones yesterday looked great.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> He doesn't post many pics mate lol
> 
> Your fight pics? Those ones yesterday looked great.


Yeah i know mate he should post more than he does !

Haha cheers mate ! Hopefully more come out soon theres only been 3 :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate he should post more than he does !
> 
> Haha cheers mate ! Hopefully more come out soon theres only been 3 :sad:


Nah, @luther1 is a c.unt mate 

I liked the 3rd pic, you look like King of the Castle :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nah, @luther1 is a c.unt mate
> 
> I liked the 3rd pic, you look like King of the Castle :lol:


Hahaha i gotta love a man that lives in 1 pair of joggers like myself :lol:

Thats because i am mate


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha i gotta love a man that lives in 1 pair of joggers like myself :lol:
> 
> Thats because i am mate


I think he has 2 pairs of the same ones :lol:

Yes, yes you are mate. Can't watch that video you've just sent, gaffa is on next desk to me.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I think he has 2 pairs of the same ones :lol:
> 
> Yes, yes you are mate. Can't watch that video you've just sent, gaffa is on next desk to me.


Haha cheers mate :lol: . Its just the dog sleeping and then me sticking my middle finger up at you  ......the usual lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate :lol: . Its just the dog sleeping and then me sticking my middle finger up at you  ......the usual lol


I'd expect nothing less


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> Cheers mate,having a coach has certainly worked,I just hope these next 12 weeks are as productive as the first 12.


looking good bud, con off of TM is you're coach eh?


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello son, hows the jabs going?


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> ello son, hows the jabs going?


Rushed and secretive !


----------



## JANIKvonD

jon-kent said:


> Rushed and secretive !


haha, is he doing them on the fly from his mrs?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> ello son, hows the jabs going?


All good 



jon-kent said:


> Rushed and secretive !


LOL, never rushed. But I can do one start to finish in 1 minute and get zero PIP


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, is he doing them on the fly from his mrs?


LOL, told you that 

Told you why before, think it was in your thread PMSL


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> LOL, told you that
> 
> Told you why before, think it was in your thread PMSL


 :lol: sorry brother...heads up my erse atm. remind me..


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: sorry brother...heads up my erse atm. remind me..


Was a while ago tbf lol

Basically my OH's ex used gear, died aged 21. Enlarged heart, dropped dead at a family meal sat at a table.

Risk we all take I suppose, if you don't know you have an underlying issue then things like this can happen.

So you get why I don't tell her


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Was a while ago tbf lol
> 
> Basically my OH's ex used gear, died aged 21. Enlarged heart, dropped dead at a family meal sat at a table.
> 
> Risk we all take I suppose, if you don't know you have an underlying issue then things like this can happen.
> 
> So you get why I don't tell her


Dont lie here - when she first told you that did you have to stop yourself from laughing ? Cùntish i know but it does sound like something that would happen in a film lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Dont lie here - when she first told you that did you have to stop yourself from laughing ? Cùntish i know but it does sound like something that would happen in a film lol


Tit lol

Nah mate, I'm not that much of a c.unt. I kinda knew of him too, so hits home a little more. Can't have been nice for her, young age and your partner drops dead.

Suppose everything happens for a reason!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Tit lol
> 
> Nah mate, I'm not that much of a c.unt. I kinda knew of him too, so hits home a little more. Can't have been nice for her, young age and your partner drops dead.
> 
> Suppose everything happens for a reason!


Just me then :whistling: :lol: if he had been a normal random guy then yeah but my birds ex............fcuk him :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Just me then :whistling: :lol: if he had been a normal random guy then yeah but my birds ex............fcuk him :lol:


Yeah I know lol

Now if it had been one of the other ex's, i'd love to watch him die.


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know lol
> 
> Now if it had been one of the other ex's, i'd love to watch him die.


Yeah ive got the same here mate !! Little bald woman beating cùnt ! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Tit lol
> 
> Nah mate, I'm not that much of a c.unt. I kinda knew of him too, so hits home a little more. Can't have been nice for her, young age and your partner drops dead.
> 
> *Suppose everything happens for a reason*!


u prob poisoned um ya cvnt.

thats some scary sh!t like.....im tellin ur mrs tonight


----------



## Sambuca

i saw this and thought of u

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24040130


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah ive got the same here mate !! Little bald woman beating cùnt ! :cursing:


Similar here, well mind tricks, one of those pricks.



JANIKvonD said:


> u prob poisoned um ya cvnt.
> 
> thats some scary sh!t like.....im tellin ur mrs tonight


Ha, is scary mate. Like I said, risk we take.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i saw this and thought of u
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24040130


Looks like your womans ring when i've finished with her


----------



## TELBOR

*TRAINING!*

Shoulders

5 mins treadmill before hand - @Chelsea 

Smith Press

10x30kg

10x50kg

8x70kg

DB Reverse Flys

10x10kg

8x12.5kg

8x15kg

DB Seated Press

10x15kg

10x20kg

10x25kg

10x30kg

DB Side Raises

10x10kg

10x12.5kg

DB Shrugs

10x40kg

10x47.5kg

Upright Barbell Row

10x25kg

10x40kg

Forearms - DB & Barbell Wrist Curls

Done


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> *TRAINING!*
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> 5 mins treadmill before hand - @Chelsea
> 
> Smith Press
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> DB Reverse Flys
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 8x12.5kg
> 
> 8x15kg
> 
> DB Seated Press
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 10x12.5kg
> 
> DB Shrugs
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x47.5kg
> 
> Upright Barbell Row
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> Forearms - DB & Barbell Wrist Curls
> 
> Done


What machine? What speed and what incline (if appropriate)?

Also........................*WHERE THE FCK *are the drop sets and *HOW DARE YOU *only perform 2 sets on Lat Raises, Shrugs and Upright Rows? :cursing: :ban:


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good bud, con off of TM is you're coach eh?


Yes Janik,that's the one


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What machine? What speed and what incline (if appropriate)?
> 
> Also........................*WHERE THE FCK *are the drop sets and *HOW DARE YOU *only perform 2 sets on Lat Raises, Shrugs and Upright Rows? :cursing: :ban:


Technogym I think its called, 7 and incline 2 

Haha, mate I would usually smash the fcuk out of side raises. But i'm sticking to a new routine, based more around pressing.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Technogym I think its called, 7 and incline 2
> 
> Haha, mate I would usually smash the fcuk out of side raises. But i'm sticking to a new routine, based more around pressing.


Hmmmmm I think I should be emailed this "routine" to have a look over :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Hmmmmm I think I should be emailed this "routine" to have a look over :thumbup1:


It's basically the aerobics studio timetable


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hmmmmm I think I should be emailed this "routine" to have a look over :thumbup1:


Sent it my lover 

I did 5x5 training first 6 months when I started and since then i've done high rep work for the last 2 years pretty much.

So this "different" approach should shake things up, only for 10 weeks.

Then I'll change again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's basically the aerobics studio timetable


[email protected]

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> [email protected]
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Sent it my lover
> 
> I did 5x5 training first 6 months when I started and since then i've done high rep work for the last 2 years pretty much.
> 
> So this "different" approach should shake things up, only for 10 weeks.
> 
> Then I'll change again


All sent mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


Pauls new routine working then? :lol:



Chelsea said:


> All sent mate


Appreciate that mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pauls new routine working then? :lol:
> 
> Appreciate that mate x


Bloke in the gif is bigger than me at the moment......


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pauls new routine working then? :lol:
> 
> Appreciate that mate x


No worries mate  anytime.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloke in the gif is bigger than me at the moment......


Your time will come again mate!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloke in the gif is bigger than me at the moment......


Right, I know the gif means the video in this case, (which is quality :lol: ) but what does gif stand for? I'm sure I''ve been hidden away and everyone has learnt a new language that I haven't a clue about. :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Right, I know the gif means the video in this case, (which is quality :lol: ) but what does gif stand for? I'm sure I''ve been hidden away and everyone has learnt a new language that I haven't a clue about. :confused1:


Stands for Graphics Interchange Format - basically means a moving picture, so technically not a video as such.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Stands for Graphics Interchange Format - basically means a moving picture, so technically not a video as such.


Ahh, I see! Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I see! Cheers! :thumb:


Now send me a home made GIF mg: :wub: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Now send me a home made GIF mg: :wub: :lol:


I'm on it! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm on it! :bounce:


Excellent :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Excellent :beer:


Zumba gif! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Zumba gif! :thumb:


Watch the door doesn't hit you on the way out :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Watch the door doesn't hit you on the way out :lol:


 :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :confused1:


Lol.

Doesn't matter


----------



## Sambuca

i wanna see your beefy cloppers


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i wanna see your beefy cloppers


 @Keeks I think?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks I think?
> 
> :lol:


Well that would be a whole different gif! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Talaria

Keeks said:


> Well that would be a whole different gif! :whistling: :lol:


Make it happen.


----------



## biglbs

What did I miss in here @Ginerben @Keeks @Sambuca and Rob???

You learn every day on here!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> What did I miss in here @Ginerben @Keeks @Sambuca and Rob???
> 
> You learn every day on here!


Not much lol

@Chelsea changed my routine a little, @gingerben is shrinking, @Sambuca is a druggy And @Keeks just PM'd me an awesome video!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's @Ginger Ben you sausage fingered muppets lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Not much lol
> 
> @Chelsea changed my routine a little, @gingerben is shrinking, @Sambuca is a druggy And @Keeks just PM'd me an awesome video!!


Cool,all good then,where is the vid @Keeks  ?


----------



## Tom90

Fair play I love this thread, everyone rips the p!ss out of you and I don't know why :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> Fair play I love this thread, everyone rips the p!ss out of you and I don't know why :lol:


Haha.

Mate i take it all with a pinch of salt, give us good as you get i say 

Oh..... I do train too :lol:


----------



## Talaria

Ginger Ben said:


> It's @Ginger Ben you sausage fingered muppets lol




:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

What's going on


----------



## Talaria

Sambuca said:


> What's going on


 :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Shoulder pressing 30 kg dbs after all that pressing beforehand bro for ten . You must have gotten a lot stronger since last time we trained. Nice work x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Shoulder pressing 30 kg dbs after all that pressing beforehand bro for ten . You must have gotten a lot stronger since last time we trained. Nice work x


You know what mate, I thought that too?!

Spotter I would get a PB


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You know what mate, I thought that too?!
> 
> Spotter I would get a PB


Cool... Next time you do shoulders make it a sat morning and get me in x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> What did I miss in here @Ginerben @Keeks @Sambuca and Rob???
> 
> You learn every day on here!





R0BLET said:


> Not much lol
> 
> @Chelsea changed my routine a little, @gingerben is shrinking, @Sambuca is a druggy And @Keeks just PM'd me an awesome video!!





biglbs said:


> Cool,all good then,where is the vid @Keeks  ?


To sum up a little......I learnt what a gif was (Graphics interchange format  ) Roblet then wanted a homemade one which I did, sent him and which he then called a video?! Im so confused!!!! :confused1: So the video/gif whatever the foook it was was scrapped, seems I have very poor gif making skills. :wacko:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Has r0b joined a gym yet?


----------



## jon-kent

flinty90 said:


> Shoulder pressing 30 kg dbs after all that pressing beforehand bro for ten . You must have gotten a lot stronger since last time we trained. Nice work x


Or he's bullshîtting :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

In keeping with rules started by @luther1 here is a photo bomb in Robs journal


----------



## Breda

To continue with the photo bombing theme


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Breda said:


> To continue with the photo bombing theme


dat ass big enough for ya breda :lol:


----------



## Breda

danMUNDY said:


> dat ass big enough for ya breda :lol:


Its perfect mate, had to be the winner.

Its better bent over in a thong tho


----------



## TELBOR

Some good pics pmsl

Great work @Breda :beer:

@jon-kent playing with men as usual

And @flinty90 yes mate. We'll sort it !!

@Keeks, Defo was a video you kinky little so and so :wub:

Right cùnts, legs tomorrow!!

Tonight's fuel was......










BLOW ME I'M BULKING


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Some good pics pmsl
> 
> Great work @Breda :beer:
> 
> @jon-kent playing with men as usual
> 
> And @flinty90 yes mate. We'll sort it !!
> 
> @Keeks, Defo was a video you kinky little so and so :wub:
> 
> Right cùnts, legs tomorrow!!
> 
> Tonight's fuel was......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME I'M BULKING


 :drool: Swap you another vid/gif for them chips PLEASE!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Some good pics pmsl
> 
> Great work @Breda :beer:
> 
> @jon-kent playing with men as usual
> 
> And @flinty90 yes mate. We'll sort it !!
> 
> @Keeks, Defo was a video you kinky little so and so :wub:
> 
> Right cùnts, legs tomorrow!!
> 
> Tonight's fuel was......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOW ME I'M BULKING


Thank you

Is there any protein in that healthy meal or is that protein bread?


----------



## Galaxy

Breda said:


> Thank you
> 
> Is there any protein in that healthy meal or is that protein bread?


Hold on mate, he doesn't want to get too big now....... :whistling:

Looks gorgeous though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thank you
> 
> Is there any protein in that healthy meal or is that protein bread?


That's northern food mate, its not for us


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That's northern food mate, its not for us


Is that what passes for food up there?

I want no part of it I'll stick to our grub


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thank you
> 
> Is there any protein in that healthy meal or is that protein bread?


Protein gravy


----------



## TELBOR

Legs

Box Squats

10x40kg

8x80kg

8x100kg

Bar was well uncomfortable - wear hoody next time 

Leg Press

10x150kg

8x200kg

6x250kg

Leg Extensions

12x40kg

12x45kg

12x60kg

Leg Curls

12x40kg

12x50kg

12x60kg

Seated Calf Raises

10x20kg

10x40kg

10x60kg

Standing Calf Raises

10x80kg

10x95kg

10x110kg

Done!! Legs are very pumped, trousers feeling very tight lol

Has a bleeder on jab this morning, píssed out.

Moved about 2ml down and all good.

That's me done till Monday, just food all weekend and walking like a rape victim.


----------



## flinty90

Nice to see the legs getting back in bro x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Nice to see the legs getting back in bro x


Cheers, more appealing doing them in DW mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done mate, all felt good?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done mate, all felt good?


Thanks dude!

Yeah was spot on, love the ham curl machine at that place. Wobbly legs already! :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Legs
> 
> Box Squats
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 8x100kg
> 
> Bar was well uncomfortable - wear hoody next time
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 10x150kg
> 
> 8x200kg
> 
> 6x250kg
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Leg Curls
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Seated Calf Raises
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Standing Calf Raises
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 10x95kg
> 
> 10x110kg
> 
> Done!! Legs are very pumped, trousers feeling very tight lol
> 
> Has a bleeder on jab this morning, píssed out.
> 
> Moved about 2ml down and all good.
> 
> That's me done till Monday, just food all weekend and walking like a rape victim.


Nice session mate, good way to start a friday 

Willl be smashing quads and hams later myself


----------



## TELBOR

Brief update for first week back in routine etc;

DOMS are lovely, chest is still in bits from Monday and back and bi's are tight still from Tuesday - can't straighten arms lol

Legs I know will be an issue when sh1tting tomorrow and sunday 

Pinning is all good.

Food has been approx 4,500 ED. Loving carbs again NOM NOM NOM!

Sleep is good.

Getting the warm fuzzy feeling gear gives off, a little bit of water gained - orals.

All in all, good!

Sides will probably crop up next week, so i'll see what comes from them and ignore them. Only 5 weeks longer isn't, short and sweet.


----------



## jon-kent

Bar was hurting your back !!!!!

Wait until you start squatting heavy !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol at ignoring sides. Benefits of a quick blast I suppose. Weight gone up yet?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Bar was hurting your back !!!!!
> 
> Wait until you start squatting heavy !


LOL

Mate, I can squat heavy.

Just didn't feel 100% resting on traps. Won't stop me doing them again next week :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol at ignoring sides. Benefits of a quick blast I suppose. Weight gone up yet?


Benefit of a short blast lol. Sides will show first, just plow on!

Haven't weighed in, but can see water coming from dbol and oxys. Not fussed as it'll soon drop off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oxys eh the ego booster of choice pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oxys eh the ego booster of choice pmsl


LOL, they're in the Rohm Triple X mate 

Wouldn't do Oxy's out right.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Mate, I can squat heavy.
> 
> Just didn't feel 100% resting on traps. Won't stop me doing them again next week :beer:
> 
> Benefit of a short blast lol. Sides will show first, just plow on!
> 
> Haven't weighed in, but can see water coming from dbol and oxys. Not fussed as it'll soon drop off


You should be ok sides wise mate, i didnt get any apart from abit of trensomnia here and there, short blast is the way forward


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, they're in the Rohm Triple X mate
> 
> Wouldn't do Oxy's out right.


Oh yeah of course. Forgot that. You like the mixture so far?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You should be ok sides wise mate, i didnt get any apart from abit of trensomnia here and there, short blast is the way forward


Yeah had a few odd dreams, but used to them from ZMA lol. But I think its win win the more I think about it tbh.

Long esters are nice if you want to pin 1 time a week and looking to stay on for a long time.



Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah of course. Forgot that. You like the mixture so far?


Hard to say so far mate, i'm sure they're doing what they need to so far. Guessing next week i'll start getting back pumps etc.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> LOL, they're in the Rohm Triple X mate
> 
> Wouldn't do Oxy's out right.


Neither would I. The pump I got from them last time was far too much.

Half hour after session I'm still crippled

Have to stop brushin my teeth half way through cos its too much... bad breath and gum disease isnt worth it!


----------



## Queenie

morning boys and girls  x


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Neither would I. The pump I got from them last time was far too much.
> 
> Half hour after session I'm still crippled
> 
> Have to stop brushin my teeth half way through cos its too much... bad breath and gum disease isnt worth it!


LOL, they have their place don't they.

I think short cycles pre workout blasting them is something worth considering.... I think @Bad Alan does or has done this?


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> morning boys and girls  x


Greetings body


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> morning boys and girls  x


Morning crossfit retard


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Greetings weeble


fixed!

avi will be changed soon.

but how are u lewis? x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> fixed!
> 
> *avi will be changed soon. *
> 
> but how are u lewis? x


Will it


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Will it


yeah.... unless u know something i don't?? lol


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> fixed!
> 
> avi will be changed soon.
> 
> but how are u lewis? x


Whats a weeble?

We used to call one of our mates weeble... well we bull because he sold drugs out his mums house but we told her we were sellin cds :lol:

Why you throwin my government name all out there Claire?

I'm well tho thanks how are u?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> yeah.... unless u know something i don't?? lol


LOL, nah i know nothing


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Whats a weeble?
> 
> We used to call one of our mates weeble... well we bull because he sold drugs out his mums house but we told her we were sellin cds :lol:
> 
> Why you throwin my government name all out there Claire?
> 
> I'm well tho thanks how are u?


lol because i could 

weeble:



i'm ok thanks. really enjoying training


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> lol because i could
> 
> weeble:
> 
> View attachment 135780
> 
> 
> i'm ok thanks. really enjoying training


That's the look i'm after for my bulk, like this....


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> lol because i could
> 
> weeble:
> 
> View attachment 135780
> 
> 
> i'm ok thanks. really enjoying training


Thats a good enough answer

Awww she looks just like you 

What sort of trainin you doin now? You still a crossfit retard?

Edit: just noticed the brown weeble lol


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Thats a good enough answer
> 
> Awww she looks just like you
> 
> What sort of trainin you doin now? You still a crossfit retard?
> 
> Edit: just noticed the brown weeble lol


behind me  nice view breda?? lol.

yup - consumed by crossfit! it's so awesome.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> behind me  nice view breda?? lol.
> 
> yup - consumed by crossfit! it's so awesome.


Yea perfect view in typical fashion lookin right as your ass 

Would I be silly to admit I dont have a clue what crossfit is?


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> That's the look i'm after for my bulk, like this....
> 
> View attachment 135781


Get some hair dye and some freckles and you'll be half way there


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Would I be silly to admit I dont have a clue what crossfit is?


Yes, yes you would lol

A few guys do it at my gym in the mornings, they love it!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Get some hair dye and some freckles and you'll be half way there


PMSL.

Holiday gave me a load of freckles!! Came home and they had gone a day later LOL


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Yea perfect view in typical fashion lookin right as your ass
> 
> Would I be silly to admit I dont have a clue what crossfit is?


no, not at all. a lot of people don't (or they think they do but they actually don't) - it's stupidly high intensity, functional movements, a little like circuit training but with olympic lifting and strength training thrown in for good measure  my fitness has improved tenfold since starting.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes you would lol
> 
> A few guys do it at my gym in the mornings, they love it!


Do they look like weebles?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the look i'm after for my bulk, like this....
> 
> View attachment 135781


Looks like I did at my wedding, fvcking oxys :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Do they look like weebles?


No lol

But they are very fit tbh, dont see them stop for about an hour PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like I did at my wedding, fvcking oxys :lol:


It did remind me of you a little PMSL


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> no, not at all. a lot of people don't (or they think they do but they actually don't) - it's stupidly high intensity, functional movements, a little like circuit training but with olympic lifting and strength training thrown in for good measure  my fitness has improved tenfold since starting.


Sounds quite difficult.

I will enquire no further as I want no part of it


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Sounds quite difficult.
> 
> I will enquire no further as I want no part of it


lazy ****er. you need to be able to keep up!! x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sounds quite difficult.
> 
> I will enquire no further as I want no part of it




lol, in fairness a mate of mine in the marines loves it and he's a unit although does combine it with more BB style stuff too.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> lazy ****er. you need to be able to keep up!! x


Not with that sh!t I dont. If I cant take a break by layin on my back I want nuthin to do with it :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 135785
> 
> 
> lol, in fairness a mate of mine in the marines loves it and he's a unit although does combine it with more BB style stuff too.


Tbf it does sound effective but really hard.

I know I'd be blowin out my ass within 5 minutes


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Tbf it does sound effective but really hard.
> 
> I know I'd be blowin out my ass within 5 minutes


x2


----------



## 25434

Hi thurrrrr....

I did a session with Queenie one night..it was brilliant but not so happy about me swinging about like a whale trying to do pull ups....hee hee...I enjoyed it...but too expensive for me and too far away with my job (errr...well, the one I had then)

Happy weekend to ya...


----------



## flinty90

gese this journal flying off now im losing track already between the good stuff and the training b0llocks pmsl X


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hi thurrrrr....
> 
> I did a session with Queenie one night..it was brilliant but not so happy about me swinging about like a whale trying to do pull ups....hee hee...I enjoyed it...but too expensive for me and too far away with my job (errr...well, the one I had then)
> 
> Happy weekend to ya...


Lol, you do tickle me flubs!!

I think it's safe to say I would die doing it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> gese this journal flying off now im losing track already between the good stuff and the training b0llocks pmsl X


Usual stuff mate, 1 post on training per day and that's if we're lucky 

Just watched Iron Man 3, was pretty good.

Bed now, lie in and then get the wee ones :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Nice lie in today.

Legs are in bits, lovely :beer:

Breakfast was the usual weekend stuff....










Was lovely 

Have a good one !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good mate TPW pancakes I hope


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate TPW pancakes I hope


Nah, good old syrup pancakes lol

That's my weekend treat done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nah, good old syrup pancakes lol
> 
> That's my weekend treat done.


Better not be, on a bulk and that's the best you've got planned! Ghey.....lol

Where's sharpy these days. Heard from him?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Better not be, on a bulk and that's the best you've got planned! Ghey.....lol
> 
> Where's sharpy these days. Heard from him?


Plenty of pasta and spuds today 

No I haven't, I'll drop him a text. Was going to yesterday.


----------



## Queenie

I got a Volt sample this morning  review to be posted as soon as I make it to the gym lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Nice lie in today.
> 
> Legs are in bits, lovely :beer:
> 
> Breakfast was the usual weekend stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was lovely
> 
> Have a good one !!!


Why do you have tongues hangin out your pancakes?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I got a Volt sample this morning  review to be posted as soon as I make it to the gym lol


Haha, mine just arrived. I think the postman tried to break into it though lol

Smells nice though


----------



## Talaria

Brah someone told me this yesterday. :lol:



Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Go back to bb.com misc, Zyzz fan boy!


You and @jon-kent


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Why do you have tongues hangin out your pancakes?


From the cats I caught last night mate


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Brah someone told me this yesterday. :lol:
> 
> You and @jon-kent


Mirrin cùnt


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> From the cats I caught last night mate


Remember what happened last time when you were cruel about cats :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Remember what happened last time when you were cruel about cats :tongue:


I'd rape a cat.

Srs.


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> I'd rape a cat.
> 
> Srs.


negged :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I'd rape a cat.
> 
> Srs.


Reported


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> negged :lol:


Noooooo,

I won't sleep tonight :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Reported


To the RSPCA I hope


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> To the RSPCA I hope


No no to a beastality movie producer. He's interested in recording the rape of said cat


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> No no to a beastality movie producer. He's interested in recording the rape of said cat


You say that but i bet Rob ends up here !










Hopefully some of you will get this


----------



## biglbs

Omg it gets worse every time I look in here,though a mate of mine had just shagged his Mrs a while back had a towel around him and answed door to postman ,picking up his cat out of the way ,as he opened the door,the towel fell off,leaving him with a door in one hand ,a cat in the other and a dripping lob......pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> You say that but i bet Rob ends up here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some of you will get this


Casting couch.... So I've heard :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Omg it gets worse every time I look in here,though a mate of mine had just shagged his Mrs a while back had a towel around him and answed door to postman ,picking up his cat out of the way ,as he opened the door,the towel fell off,leaving him with a door in one hand ,a cat in the other and a dripping lob......pmsl


Pmsl.

This was you wasn't it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> This was you wasn't it :lol:


How did I know you would post that,my Mrs now owes me some debt,as she lost the bet..........no cats here

Though I may get one...... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> How did I know you would post that,my Mrs now owes me some debt,as she lost the bet..........no cats here
> 
> Though I may get one...... :lol:


Get 2 mate, one can lick PB off your ring


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This bulk diet of yours is well ghey..get some greasy chicken kebab and chips down you


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Get 2 mate, one can lick PB off your ring


 mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> This bulk diet of yours is well ghey..get some greasy chicken kebab and chips down you


But, but, but...... Sorry.

Lol.

Bulk on 4500 cals of junk - look shít?!

Bulk on 4500 cals of "clean" food - look good


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> But, but, but...... Sorry.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Bulk on 4500 cals of junk - look shít?!
> 
> Bulk on 4500 cals of "clean" food - look good


You on 4500? I wonder how much Andy will have me on when i bulk


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You on 4500? I wonder how much Andy will have me on when i bulk


There about mate, may increase in 5/6 weeks time if need be.

I'm not too sure what he'd have you on, your a big lad as it is mate so can't imagine it being massive.

I see lots of gear and GH


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> There about mate, may increase in 5/6 weeks time if need be.
> 
> I'm not too sure what he'd have you on, your a big lad as it is mate so can't imagine it being massive.
> 
> I see lots of gear and GH


How much you weighing in at in those pics you put up?

Lol nah mate im staying off gear for awhile, will be on pharma GH though soon


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> How much you weighing in at in those pics you put up?
> 
> Lol nah mate im staying off gear for awhile, will be on pharma GH though soon


87kg ish, I'll weigh in Monday am again.

Good lad, have a good clear out.

See GH really interests me, but only in "high" doses. I can't see why, for a male, taking a couple of iu each day is worth it.

So I'd do around 15iu a day for 20 days or something


----------



## Keeks

X 2 for Sharpy, wondered where he'd gone!

And x 2 for what Breda said, I thought the very same when I saw that pic! :tongue:

And you raped your dead cat?! :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> X 2 for Sharpy, wondered where he'd gone!
> 
> And x 2 for what Breda said, I thought the very same when I saw that pic! :tongue:
> 
> And you raped your dead cat?! :thumbdown:


Well I've whatsapp'd him and its not been read :crying:

Remember...... No real cats have been harmed in my posts.

:lol:


----------



## Talaria

Where do you train mate?

Oh and watch out as Lman is seeking a crew to join.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well I've whatsapp'd him and its not been read :crying:
> 
> Remember...... No real cats have been harmed in my posts.
> 
> :lol:


Ahh, hope he's ok. I thought of him this morning actually when I saw some magpies (he once said you only need to salute single ones....I salute every one just in case :laugh Get him back on here anyway and if not, just say hi. 

Phew about the alive non-raped cats.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, hope he's ok. I thought of him this morning actually when I saw some magpies (he once said you only need to salute single ones....I salute every one just in case :laugh Get him back on here anyway and if not, just say hi.
> 
> Phew about the alive non-raped cats.


I give them the wànkers sign :lol:

I will keep you posted when he replies 

Haha. Dem cats, dem bloody cats!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I give them the wànkers sign :lol:
> 
> I will keep you posted when he replies
> 
> Haha. Dem cats, dem bloody cats!


 mg: You can't do that to them!!!!! I have to salute each and every one of them, and when I do my morning power walk, there's one area where they seem to congregate so I look like a crazy mad woman saluting all the little s0ds! I'd look even worse do the w4nker sign!

Cool. :thumb:

But at least they're unharmed cats!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: You can't do that to them!!!!! I have to salute each and every one of them, and when I do my morning power walk, there's one area where they seem to congregate so I look like a crazy mad woman saluting all the little s0ds! I'd look even worse do the w4nker sign!
> 
> Cool. :thumb:
> 
> But at least they're unharmed cats!


Pmsl, bet you look a right clown


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, bet you look a right clown


 :angry: Clown, me?! No way!  I just look like I have a nervous/mental disposition slightly!


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Where do you train mate?
> 
> Oh and watch out as Lman is seeking a crew to join.


Only just saw this lol

Saw his thread, cry for help I reckon 

DW, you coming ?!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :angry: Clown, me?! No way!  I just look like I have a nervous/mental disposition slightly!


Just my type :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Only just saw this lol
> 
> Saw his thread, cry for help I reckon
> 
> DW, you coming ?!


No mate, I've seen what you and spiderman do. :laugh:



Which do you go to?


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> No mate, I've seen what you and spiderman do. :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 135927
> 
> 
> Which do you go to?


Lol.

I go to the local one :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Talaria said:


> No mate, I've seen what you and spiderman do. :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 135927
> 
> 
> Which do you go to?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love them Spiderman pics!

And morning Roblet, have a good one!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning wànkers !


----------



## flinty90

Morning and happy sunday to you all x


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all 

6 eggs, 6 bacon for breakfast :lol:

70g whey too.

Have a good one!


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> I go to the local one :lol:




h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> View attachment 135968
> 
> 
> h34r:


Mansfield one lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning all
> 
> 6 eggs, 6 bacon for breakfast :lol:
> 
> 70g whey too.
> 
> Have a good one!


Im sick of eggs man not sure i can stomach em for much longer lol


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im sick of eggs man not sure i can stomach em for much longer lol


Me too mate but throw some black pepper and other seasonin on em and they become manageable in a toastie with ched and ketchup


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Me too mate but throw some black pepper and other seasonin on em and they become manageable in a toastie with ched and ketchup


Bro i add scotch bonnets,onions etc but still 8 eggs for breakfast is fkin hard pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im sick of eggs man not sure i can stomach em for much longer lol


Lol, how many you on each day then? Just breakfast?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Me too mate but throw some black pepper and other seasonin on em and they become manageable in a toastie with ched and ketchup


That's my boy! :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Lol, how many you on each day then? Just breakfast?


8 every morning mate for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Bro i add scotch bonnets,onions etc but still 8 eggs for breakfast is fkin hard pmsl


8? Fuk that! The most I can stomach in the morn is 2

Can demolish an 8 egg omelette with ham bacon and sausage roght now actually

*send mrs to the kitchen*


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> 8 every morning mate for the last 2 weeks


Whole? Or part white etc?

Liquid eqq whites go down easily enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> 8? Fuk that! The most I can stomach in the morn is 2
> 
> Can demolish an 8 egg omelette with ham bacon and sausage roght now actually
> 
> *send mrs to the kitchen*


She's a good 'un  Nice àrse too :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Whole? Or part white etc?
> 
> Liquid eqq whites go down easily enough.


I was actually gonna whatsapp you about the liquid egg whites i know you've used em, 2 whole and 6 whites, what would you mix the liquid egg whites with to drink?


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> She's a good 'un  Nice àrse too :lol:


She is a good 'un... too good for me and I'll pass om the compliment :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I was actually gonna whatsapp you about the liquid egg whites i know you've used em, 2 whole and 6 whites, what would you mix the liquid egg whites with to drink?


They're spot on mate, actually taste nice.

You could use 200ml liquid egg whites, throw 2 whole eggs in then anything else - whey for flavour or oats for carbs etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> She is a good 'un... too good for me and I'll pass om the compliment :lol:


Haha. Bless ya, I always say that about mine.

Please do mate :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Bless ya, I always say that about mine.
> 
> Please do mate :lol:


She is too good for you mate but who are we to complain... we obviously know how to lay the pipe 

She's been told and I quote "who the fuk is Rob and how and why has he seen my ass but tell him I said thanks" she's a fukin diamond


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> They're spot on mate, actually taste nice.
> 
> You could use 200ml liquid egg whites, throw 2 whole eggs in then anything else - whey for flavour or oats for carbs etc.


Wheres cheapest for em? TPW?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> She is too good for you mate but who are we to complain... we obviously know how to lay the pipe
> 
> She's been told and I quote "who the fuk is Rob and how and why has he seen my ass but tell him I said thanks" she's a fukin diamond


Pmsl, I don't complain and yeah I have a good idea how to keep her happy 

Hahahahaha! I hope you said - some unit I know :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Wheres cheapest for em? TPW?


Lol. TPW don't do them mate, GN, Muscle food, Bulk Powders etc.

The GN and BP ones have longer shelf life


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I don't complain and yeah I have a good idea how to keep her happy
> 
> Hahahahaha! I hope you said - some unit I know :lol:


I know how to keep her happy too

My exact words "he's white you wont be interested" she then walked off lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I know how to keep her happy too
> 
> My exact words "he's white you wont be interested" she then walked off lol


Pmsl, can't blame her mate :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I know how to keep her happy too
> 
> My exact words "he's white you wont be interested" she then walked off lol


Should of showed her his pic then she could of walked off laughing at the same time


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Should of showed her his pic then she could of walked off laughing at the same time


Yeah laughing at Breda saying why can't he look like that :whistling:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Yeah laughing at Breda saying why can't he look like that :whistling:


[email protected]


----------



## Keeks

For the eggs thing, I know it sounds rank but if try adding either chocolate or vanilla whey to the eggs and make scrambled eggs that way, chocolate scrambed eggs are awesome and a nice change from ths usual.


----------



## Talaria

Keeks said:


> For the eggs thing, I know it sounds rank but if try adding either chocolate or vanilla whey to the eggs and make scrambled eggs that way, chocolate scrambed eggs are awesome and a nice change from ths usual.


----------



## biglbs

Omelette for me 3 whole and 5 whites,add a bit of cheese and ham ...


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> For the eggs thing, I know it sounds rank but if try adding either chocolate or vanilla whey to the eggs and make scrambled eggs that way, chocolate scrambed eggs are awesome and a nice change from ths usual.


Yeah didn't Liam do that during prep after you said to? Loved it!


----------



## 25434

Talaria said:


>


Heeeeeee heeeeeeeeee....that made me laaaarrrrrffffff.....and sorry Keeks but I agree with this too.....bleurrrrrrgh...x


----------



## 25434

Oh! Sorry, how rude...good evening Roblet...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> For the eggs thing, I know it sounds rank but if try adding either chocolate or vanilla whey to the eggs and make scrambled eggs that way, chocolate scrambed eggs are awesome and a nice change from ths usual.


Ive only got strawberry whey atm but ill try this when i get choc (if rob sorts me out  )


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Oh! Sorry, how rude...good evening Roblet...


Evening flubs x


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive only got strawberry whey atm but ill try this when i get choc (if rob sorts me out  )


Join the queue pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening shaggers


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Join the queue pmsl


Gay


----------



## Keeks

Talaria said:


>


 :lol: But it's nice, honest! It does sounds rank I admit and everyone does react like that, but worth a try and you'll be both surprised and amazed! 



R0BLET said:


> Yeah didn't Liam do that during prep after you said to? Loved it!


Did he? Cool, another convert to Keeks crazy recipes! 



Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive only got strawberry whey atm but ill try this when i get choc (if rob sorts me out  )


Yeah wouldnt bother trying it with strawberry, even I admit that could be disgusting, but choc for sure. And theres always TPW to sort you out if Rob doesnt...... :whistling: (Sorry Rob)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening shaggers


Evening sir 

Chest Monday tomorrow :lol:

Mrs had a good day?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: But it's nice, honest! It does sounds rank I admit and everyone does react like that, but worth a try and you'll be both surprised and amazed!
> 
> Did he? Cool, another convert to Keeks crazy recipes!
> 
> Yeah wouldnt bother trying it with strawberry, even I admit that could be disgusting, but choc for sure. And theres always TPW to sort you out if Rob doesnt...... :whistling: (Sorry Rob)


He's talking freebies.... TPW don't do freebies 

:lol:

I think that's what Liam did? I've slept since then


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> :lol: But it's nice, honest! It does sounds rank I admit and everyone does react like that, but worth a try and you'll be both surprised and amazed!
> 
> Did he? Cool, another convert to Keeks crazy recipes!
> 
> Yeah wouldnt bother trying it with strawberry, even I admit that could be disgusting, but choc for sure. And theres always TPW to sort you out if Rob doesnt...... :whistling: (Sorry Rob)


I think r0bs jewish wont even sort me out a discount with GoNutrition :no:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He's talking freebies.... TPW don't do freebies
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I think that's what Liam did? I've slept since then


No but we're way more cool than you! :tongue:

:lol: I cant remember what I did this morning half the time, and that's without sleep! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Tbh i should be ordering 5kg whey isolate and some casien this week so probably will go with TPW i like the sound of their flavours


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think r0bs jewish wont even sort me out a discount with GoNutrition :no:


Pmsl.

Mate I couldn't even sort Phil Heath out with a discount code :lol:

Told you what to do ya wet lettuce 

Oh and GN is cheaper than TPW oh and the the same supplier for the whey oh and blow me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Evening sir
> 
> Chest Monday tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Mrs had a good day?


And back! Lol

Yeah has been good thanks mate, buay with a few jobs here and there but got to be done.

Good weekend?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Tbh i should be ordering 5kg whey isolate and some casien this week so probably will go with TPW i like the sound of their flavours


Booyahhh! Pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Tbh i should be ordering 5kg whey isolate and some casien this week so probably will go with TPW i like the sound of their flavours


Good man! :thumb:

Sorry again Rob, I'm going. h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And back! Lol
> 
> Yeah has been good thanks mate, buay with a few jobs here and there but got to be done.
> 
> Good weekend?


Good lad! Just chesticles here on the adapted sessions @Chelsea has kindly put together.

That's good to hear mate, slip her the length later to make her day even better 

Yeah spot on, plenty of crappy jobs done, food has been good and saw some friends today


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Just chesticles here on the adapted sessions @Chelsea has kindly put together.
> 
> That's good to hear mate, slip her the length later to make her day even better
> 
> Yeah spot on, plenty of crappy jobs done, food has been good and saw some friends today


How was chest mate? Mine is still sore from Friday but then again I did rep 140kg on the incline  I imagine you prod did the same with 140lbs!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Chelsea said:


> How was chest mate? Mine is still sore from Friday but then again I did rep 140kg on the incline  I imagine you prod did the same with 140lbs!!


Comon mate he can barely lift the pink 1kg dumbell


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How was chest mate? Mine is still sore from Friday but then again I did rep 140kg on the incline  I imagine you prod did the same with 140lbs!!


Will be in the morning dude, I can imagine it is lol. Saw the video, strong cùnt!

Haha, a man can dream mate, a man can dream :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Comon mate he can barely lift the pink 1kg dumbell


Remember.... I push and pull more weight round than you


----------



## TELBOR

Chest o'clock


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Incline Barbell Bench Press

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

Flat DB Bench Press (Should have been barbell)

12x30kg

10x32.5kg

6x40kg

Failure @20kg x11

Dips

[email protected]

Incline DB Flys

10x10kg

8x15kg

7x20kg

Tricep Extensions

12x50kg

10x55kg

8x65kg

EZ Bar Skull Crushers

10x10kg - plus bar?

8x20kg

6x30kg

Single arm pull downs

Till failure - 15/16 max lol. Triceps were in bits

Bit annoyed swapping barbell flat for DB but all 3 flat Oly bar benches were in use - chest Monday lol

But was a good session, starting to feel stronger.

Fat is breaking down on mid section, gotta love Tren .

Just a 1kg gain after 7 days, that'll do. See how it looks on another 7 days 

Tren ace banged in pre workout, straight in the tit!

Volt drank, little bit hyper ATM lol

Meal 1 - 90g oats, 70g whey

Intra - Aminos

Post - Whey, Dextrose, glutamine, HMB, leucine , creapure

Nice stock up of supplements coming tomorrow, jammy biscuit whey nom nom nom


----------



## B4PJS

If it was a York ez curl bar, they weigh 8kg 

Nice little sesh there bud, hows the chesticles feelin?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Flat DB Bench Press (Should have been barbell)
> 
> 12x30kg
> 
> 10x32.5kg
> 
> 6x40kg
> 
> Failure @20kg x11
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 8x15kg
> 
> 7x20kg
> 
> Tricep Extensions
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 8x65kg
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers
> 
> 10x10kg - plus bar?
> 
> 8x20kg
> 
> 6x30kg
> 
> Single arm pull downs
> 
> Till failure - 15/16 max lol. Triceps were in bits
> 
> Bit annoyed swapping barbell flat for DB but all 3 flat Oly bar benches were in use - chest Monday lol
> 
> But was a good session, starting to feel stronger.
> 
> Fat is breaking down on mid section, gotta love Tren .
> 
> Just a 1kg gain after 7 days, that'll do. See how it looks on another 7 days
> 
> Tren ace banged in pre workout, straight in the tit!
> 
> Volt drank, little bit hyper ATM lol
> 
> Meal 1 - 90g oats, 70g whey
> 
> Intra - Aminos
> 
> Post - Whey, Dextrose, glutamine, HMB, leucine , creapure
> 
> Nice stock up of supplements coming tomorrow, jammy biscuit whey nom nom nom


Nice session, no problem with using DB's instead of Barbell IMO, i prefer DB's anyway. Should add in a set to failure on every exercise aswell make the most of the gear and all the food/supps that are in your body.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> If it was a York ez curl bar, they weigh 8kg
> 
> Nice little sesh there bud, hows the chesticles feelin?


Don't think its York, but standard EZ bar so that sounds about right mate.

Ok for now, doms to arrive lol



Mr_Morocco said:


> Nice session, no problem with using DB's instead of Barbell IMO, i prefer DB's anyway. Should add in a set to failure on every exercise aswell make the most of the gear and all the food/supps that are in your body.


Yeah I used to just use DB's, so not to fussed thinking about it.

Tempting to smash some failure sets in on everything but sticking to the plan - for now :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice start to the week mate, good to get the 40kg db's going again.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice start to the week mate, good to get the 40kg db's going again.


Yeah it was mate, haven't had them up in a while tbh. So something is working 

May increase cals slightly this week, just around training.

But feeling good, had an outbreak of spots though this weekend PMSL Chest and shoulders, good old tren.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

whats the volt like?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline Barbell Bench Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Flat DB Bench Press (Should have been barbell)
> 
> 12x30kg
> 
> 10x32.5kg
> 
> 6x40kg
> 
> Failure @20kg x11
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 8x15kg
> 
> 7x20kg
> 
> Tricep Extensions
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 8x65kg
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers
> 
> 10x10kg - plus bar?
> 
> 8x20kg
> 
> 6x30kg
> 
> Single arm pull downs
> 
> Till failure - 15/16 max lol. Triceps were in bits
> 
> Bit annoyed swapping barbell flat for DB but all 3 flat Oly bar benches were in use - chest Monday lol
> 
> But was a good session, starting to feel stronger.
> 
> Fat is breaking down on mid section, gotta love Tren .
> 
> Just a 1kg gain after 7 days, that'll do. See how it looks on another 7 days
> 
> Tren ace banged in pre workout, straight in the tit!
> 
> Volt drank, little bit hyper ATM lol
> 
> Meal 1 - 90g oats, 70g whey
> 
> Intra - Aminos
> 
> Post - Whey, Dextrose, glutamine, HMB, leucine , creapure
> 
> Nice stock up of supplements coming tomorrow, jammy biscuit whey nom nom nom





R0BLET said:


> Don't think its York, but standard EZ bar so that sounds about right mate.
> 
> Ok for now, doms to arrive lol
> 
> Yeah I used to just use DB's, so not to fussed thinking about it.
> 
> Tempting to smash some failure sets in on everything but sticking to the plan - for now :lol:


Nice session mate, hope you enjoyed the changes 

Don't smash to many failure sets in there I never have one on every exercise, its more compound movements for me that I chuck them in.

I had to use DB's for flat on Friday mate, I find it such an awkward movement but you have to make do if things are busy.


----------



## B4PJS

Morning batty boy xx


----------



## TELBOR

danMUNDY said:


> whats the volt like?


So far so good mate, I think i'll use it for my afternoon sessions as normally morning i'm quite fired up to go. But I go the usual tingle on back of neck, chest etc.

Just wanted to keep going lol



Chelsea said:


> Nice session mate, hope you enjoyed the changes
> 
> Don't smash to many failure sets in there I never have one on every exercise, its more compound movements for me that I chuck them in.
> 
> I had to use DB's for flat on Friday mate, I find it such an awkward movement but you have to make do if things are busy.


Loved it mate thank you. Yeah i'm trying to keep away from them so i don't flag when i get to the compound work.

I don't really mind DB's but I always fear the stability isn't 100% if i want to go "heavy". Trying to sus out who's worth asking if they want to train in the morning crew at my place but I can't see anyone that I think I could trust or looks like they could push me!

Hopefully my old training partner is coming to join my place in the next 4 weeks, fingers crossed.



B4PJS said:


> Morning batty boy xx


Good morning mate


----------



## jon-kent

danMUNDY said:


> whats the volt like?


Depends who you ask mate

GO reps - Awesome

Everyone else - Crap

:lol:

Nah to be fair theres only been 1 review so far anyway


----------



## jon-kent

Morning sh!t kicker

x


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Depends who you ask mate
> 
> GO reps - Awesome
> 
> Everyone else - Crap
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Nah to be fair theres only been 1 review so far anyway


LOL

I don't think any of them are awesome, they're all very similar and soon wear off if used daily 

Depends on the user too, someone gear'd up to their eyeballs and a regular "stim" user wouldn't really see a big difference.

But then a newbie who is natty would buzz their tits off PMSL

Morning Sh1t Kicker 

Oh, hows the research going?


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't think any of them are awesome, they're all very similar and soon wear off if used daily
> 
> Depends on the user too, someone gear'd up to their eyeballs and a regular "stim" user wouldn't really see a big difference.
> 
> But then a newbie who is natty would buzz their tits off PMSL
> 
> Morning Sh1t Kicker
> 
> Oh, hows the research going?


Research is going alright mate ! By alright i mean i googled it once and then ended up watching a samurai film until 1am :lol:

Got a few things to read while on the bog later !

Might just get a coach lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Research is going alright mate ! By alright i mean i googled it once and then ended up watching a samurai film until 1am :lol:
> 
> Got a few things to read while on the bog later !
> 
> Might just get a coach lol


PMSL. You and your late nights!

Coach, no need. Plus I don't think any on here could cater for a Ninja


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. You and your late nights!
> 
> Coach, no need. Plus I don't think any on here could cater for a Ninja


Bruce is on stitches watch mate so ive got a excuse for late nights as im back on the sofa for a few nights anyway !

Calling me a ninja is a fcuking massive insult to a samurai !! There cowards hiding and attacking people from behind/in there sleep ! But i know you meant well and your just a clueless westener so i'll let you off  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Bruce is on stitches watch mate so ive got a excuse for late nights as im back on the sofa for a few nights anyway !
> 
> Calling me a ninja is a fcuking massive insult to a samurai !! There cowards hiding and attacking people from behind/in there sleep ! But i know you meant well and your just a clueless westener so i'll let you off  :lol:


Dog doing alright mate?

Mines having his balls out today poor cvnt


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Dog doing alright mate?
> 
> Mines having his balls out today poor cvnt


Yeah not too bad thanks mate, 1 of the 2 bands in his 2nd knee op snapped so he's been opened up,had the broken bits removed,joint flushed through and stitched back up.

Haha poor fcuker ! Hope you got him some treats mate ! When bruce was done he came home to a bone about as long as me :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Dog doing alright mate?
> 
> Mines having his balls out today poor cvnt


You could at least let him get 1 good fuk in before you take his essence away from him man


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Bruce is on stitches watch mate so ive got a excuse for late nights as im back on the sofa for a few nights anyway !
> 
> Calling me a ninja is a fcuking massive insult to a samurai !! There cowards hiding and attacking people from behind/in there sleep ! But i know you meant well and your just a clueless westener so i'll let you off  :lol:


Poor sod. Yeah I know your on the sofa dude, i creep upstairs - like a Ninja and sort Mrs.Kent out 



Ginger Ben said:


> Dog doing alright mate?
> 
> Mines having his balls out today poor cvnt


I agree with @Breda, go find a slut for him before the op :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Poor sod. Yeah I know your on the sofa dude, i creep upstairs - like a Ninja and sort Mrs.Kent out
> 
> I agree with @Breda, go find a slut for him before the op :lol:


Hahaha yeah exactly ! Like a ninja !!! Point about them proven ! You sneak upstairs while im asleep !

Id come kicking through your front door on a saturday afternoon while your watching tv and you'd watch me drag Mrs Rob upstairs with a bit of bacon hanging out of your open mouth :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha yeah exactly ! Like a ninja !!! Point about them proven ! You sneak upstairs while im asleep !
> 
> Id come kicking through your front door on a saturday afternoon while your watching tv and you'd watch me drag Mrs Rob upstairs with a bit of bacon hanging out of your open mouth :lol:


She's working this saturday mate, come next week, about 10 ish?

I'll get some monster in :beer:

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

So have you give up your dream of being the best Zumba dancer in the world and decided to give this bodybuilding lark a go? and are you going to last more than 6 weeks before giving up? I'm only joking with you darling and i'm one to talk after how i've been the last few months!

Anyway i'd like to wish my TPW team mate good luck. oh sh1t hang on you are now working with the enemy. i hope you get SARS!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> She's working this saturday mate, come next week, about 10 ish?
> 
> I'll get some monster in :beer:
> 
> :lol:


Sounds good mate !!

Good idea with the monster ! :beer:

*Internet bow*


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So have you give up your dream of being the best Zumba dancer in the world and decided to give this bodybuilding lark a go? and are you going to last more than 6 weeks before giving up? I'm only joking with you darling and i'm one to talk after how i've been the last few months!
> 
> Anyway i'd like to wish my TPW team mate good luck. oh sh1t hang on you are now working with the enemy. i hope you get SARS!


Alright sausage jockey! Was going to send you a message to see how you was!! Ibiza all good?

Zumba was over rated, so trying to get me some of dem muscles 

SARS - got it, twice 



jon-kent said:


> Sounds good mate !!
> 
> Good idea with the monster ! :beer:
> 
> *Internet bow*


Full of good ideas.... and sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Yeah not too bad thanks mate, 1 of the 2 bands in his 2nd knee op snapped so he's been opened up,had the broken bits removed,joint flushed through and stitched back up.
> 
> Haha poor fcuker ! Hope you got him some treats mate ! When bruce was done he came home to a bone about as long as me :lol:


Haha yeah got some beef ribs and a few other bits for him but I expect he'll just sleep most of the afternoon



Breda said:


> You could at least let him get 1 good fuk in before you take his essence away from him man


He's tried his fair share mate, he also got bummed senseless by another terrier the other day pmsl, just stood there and took it! All dogs are gay, fact! :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah got some beef ribs and a few other bits for him but I expect he'll just sleep most of the afternoon
> 
> He's tried his fair share mate, he also got bummed senseless by another terrier the other day pmsl, just stood there and took it! All dogs are gay, fact! :lol:


Yeah he wont move for the rest of that day mate !!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Full of good ideas.... and cum


Yeah we know mate stop going on about it !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's tried his fair share mate, he also got bummed senseless by another terrier the other day pmsl, just stood there and took it! All dogs are gay, fact! :lol:


You let someones else's dog dry fcuk your boy?!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Alright sausage jockey! Was going to send you a message to see how you was!! Ibiza all good?
> 
> Zumba was over rated, so trying to get me some of dem muscles
> 
> SARS - got it, twice
> 
> Full of good ideas.... and sh1t


Ibiza was amazing mate, no food or sleep, too much booze and other stuff and a lot of raving. I look like I've got aids now (FYI I don't as got tests back negative!).

Head is screwed back on now and it's time to grow!! Just ordered my "medicine" and will be starting that tonight!

So what's your goals anyway? I read the first paragraph and the just posted as I'm a lazy sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You let someones else's dog dry fcuk your boy?!


Haha there wasn't any actual penetration....just humping :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha there wasn't any actual penetration....just humping :lol:


So you allowed gay simulation to be exeecised on your boy?

Take his sack off mate... its for the best


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Ibiza was amazing mate, no food or sleep, too much booze and other stuff and a lot of raving. I look like I've got aids now (FYI I don't as got tests back negative!).
> 
> Head is screwed back on now and it's time to grow!! Just ordered my "medicine" and will be starting that tonight!
> 
> So what's your goals anyway? I read the first paragraph and the just posted as I'm a lazy sh1t


 I can only imagine what you got up too, if anything is note worthy post it in MA 

Phew, good to get the all clear I bet PMSL Dirty little b.astard!

Oooh, anything good? Always like to see your bulks as you grow like a weed!

Usual mate, grow and grow a little more 



Ginger Ben said:


> Haha there wasn't any actual penetration....just humping :lol:


And you deemed that acceptable, poor sod doesn't stand a chance does he


----------



## TELBOR

GN order done 

Maple Syrup and Pancake whey

Jammy Biscuit whey

Volt

Liquid Egg Whites

iBCAA's

Malto

AAKG

Should keep me going :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I can only imagine what you got up too, if anything is note worthy post it in MA
> 
> Phew, good to get the all clear I bet PMSL Dirty little b.astard!
> 
> Oooh, anything good? Always like to see your bulks as you grow like a weed!
> 
> Usual mate, grow and grow a little more
> 
> And you deemed that acceptable, poor sod doesn't stand a chance does he


Haha there's a few stories mate but nothing as debauched as I've done in the past. I'm back in the zone though after going a little quiet! Got a few pics ill send you on email, as not posting on here as alway scared someone will know the girls!

I'm gonna start on test and tren and maybe some anavar. Then in a few weeks start cycling insulin. Wanna stay nice and lean and I'm sure I can as gonna keep fasted cardio up 4 times a week.

Are you lot doing a 10 weeks transformation journal again to see who gains the most?


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha there's a few stories mate but nothing as debauched as I've done in the past. I'm back in the zone though after going a little quiet! Got a few pics ill send you on email, as not posting on here as alway scared someone will know the girls!
> 
> I'm gonna start on test and tren and maybe some anavar. Then in a few weeks start cycling insulin. Wanna stay nice and lean and I'm sure I can as gonna keep fasted cardio up 4 times a week.
> 
> Are you lot doing a 10 weeks transformation journal again to see who gains the most?


I can see you're back on point mate, good to read and obvious reading today's posts that you'll be all over it!

Look forward to the email 

Lovely cycle, I was looking at doing a little bit of slin but slow release. Tbh could do fast, bloody threw pens and slin away last year 'doh!

I'm not doing it mate but @JANIKvonD has put together a 20 week one to start in November, I wanted to start ASAP though lol


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I can see you're back on point mate, good to read and obvious reading today's posts that you'll be all over it!
> 
> Look forward to the email
> 
> Lovely cycle, I was looking at doing a little bit of slin but slow release. Tbh could do fast, bloody threw pens and slin away last year 'doh!
> 
> I'm not doing it mate but @JANIKvonD has put together a 20 week one to start in November, I wanted to start ASAP though lol


Check emails mate!

And get some fast acting slin in you!


----------



## sxbarnes

Fcuk me. New journal. Subbed:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> GN order done
> 
> Maple Syrup and Pancake whey
> 
> Jammy Biscuit whey
> 
> Volt
> 
> Liquid Egg Whites
> 
> iBCAA's
> 
> Malto
> 
> AAKG
> 
> Should keep me going :beer:


Hmmmmm nice. :beer:What's malto? Malotektin??????


----------



## Breda

sxbarnes said:


> Hmmmmm nice. :beer:What's malto? Malotektin??????


Yes that's right maltotektin


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Check emails mate!
> 
> And get some fast acting slin in you!


You absolute legend!!

Some lovely pics 

Hmmm, may do in 2nd blast :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Hmmmmm nice. :beer:What's malto? Malotektin??????


Maltodextrin dude, goes in post workout


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Maltodextrin dude, goes in post workout


Yea got some. Only 4.9 kg left. I'm a waxy maize freak I think haha:thumb:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You absolute legend!!
> 
> Some lovely pics
> 
> Hmmm, may do in 2nd blast :beer:


Haha glad you liked mate.

Next goal is in marbs in 2 weeks I pull a celeb. I'm thinking SuBo or maybe Lisa Riley!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea got some. Only 4.9 kg left. I'm a waxy maize freak I think haha:thumb:


Is that all 

I'm messing around with carbs pre,intra and post ATM so I'm getting different bits in :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Haha glad you liked mate.
> 
> Next goal is in marbs in 2 weeks I pull a celeb. I'm thinking SuBo or maybe Lisa Riley!


I did like them, think I'll have another look before bed 

Lisa Riley would try hard to please mate, worth a go :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Is that all
> 
> I'm messing around with carbs pre,intra and post ATM so I'm getting different bits in :lol:


Yea its good for cutting this Malto apparently. I was lead to believe it tasted like dextrose. :death: Not to be. Let us know if anything tastes good or it should be "taken with a shake" haha


----------



## B4PJS

Morning cock gobbler. Sleep well?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea its good for cutting this Malto apparently. I was lead to believe it tasted like dextrose. :death: Not to be. Let us know if anything tastes good or it should be "taken with a shake" haha


Lol, everything in a shake tastes good 

Leucine is absolutely disgusting though! Ruins most shakes, except Turkish Delight whey..... Can never taste it?!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning cock gobbler. Sleep well?


Morning king of felching!!

Very well, just woke up as off today.

At the hospital with the OH mid morning, back session after lunch :beer:


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Morning king of felching!!
> 
> Very well, just woke up as off today.
> 
> At the hospital with the OH mid morning, back session after lunch :beer:


Hope it goes ok at the hospital.


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Hope it goes ok at the hospital.


X 2


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks you pair 

It's an MRI for her back, 12 months to get this far, 6 months physio, more pills than a little, acupuncture and no joy.

Only 25 bless her and in constant agony. Fingers crossed they find something


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks you pair
> 
> It's an MRI for her back, 12 months to get this far, 6 months physio, more pills than a little, acupuncture and no joy.
> 
> Only 25 bless her and in constant agony. Fingers crossed they find something


Wish her luck mate, I didn't have time yesterday as you got home too early and i had to leg it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wish her luck mate, I didn't have time yesterday as you got home too early and i had to leg it


Haha, you can't run old man


----------



## TELBOR

Very bloated from meal 1 pmsl

Loaf of Soreen

Bowl of coco pops

70g whey with Milk



1,300 cals


----------



## biglbs

Morning onion breath

Nice bit of grub there..


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Very bloated from meal 1 pmsl
> 
> Loaf of Soreen
> 
> Bowl of coco pops
> 
> 70g whey with Milk
> 
> 
> 
> 1,300 cals


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning onion breath
> 
> Nice bit of grub there..


Morning!

Lol, it was ok. Lazy tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 136184


Haha! Unit!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Lol, it was ok. Lazy tbh


I hope you had Anchor butter on every slice too,realy bumps up cals.. :cool2:


----------



## Sambuca

R0blet did you tell everyone what you ate last night IIFYM BLAblablaetc haha


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> I hope you had Anchor butter on every slice too,realy bumps up cals.. :cool2:


dont talk dirty its not even 9am!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> dont talk dirty its not even 9am!


Ok ASDA's own butter then... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> R0blet did you tell everyone what you ate last night IIFYM BLAblablaetc haha


Just popped that into myfitness pal.

8 piece deluxe boneless meal.... 2600 cals.

Farts are awesome today!!

IIFYM right ??

:lol:

Tbh it was a bonus meal as I'd done my food for the day


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Just popped that into myfitness pal.
> 
> 8 piece deluxe boneless meal.... 2600 cals.
> 
> Farts are awesome today!!
> 
> IIFYM right ??
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Tbh it was a bonus meal as I'd done my food for the day


tbh get it down ya, get as much food down ya neck as possible lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tbh get it down ya, get as much food down ya neck as possible lol


Lol. I am 

I think I'll get a good 5k down me today, out for a meal this evening so I'll choose the all you can eat carvery :beer:

Sky high with spuds, veggies and meat!


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I am
> 
> I think I'll get a good 5k down me today, out for a meal this evening so I'll choose the all you can eat carvery :beer:
> 
> Sky high with spuds, veggies and meat!


How do you track your diet, do you have a set amount of macros or do you count calories etc?


----------



## Talaria

forgot.

srs! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> How do you track your diet, do you have a set amount of macros or do you count calories etc?


Rough numbers on opening post, but same stuff each day pretty much with a few bits on top.

Every few days I'll tap some bits into myfitnesspal to check them out


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very bloated from meal 1 pmsl
> 
> Loaf of Soreen
> 
> Bowl of coco pops
> 
> 70g whey with Milk
> 
> 
> 
> 1,300 cals


Fat cvnt, timing your carbs I see... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat cvnt, timing your carbs I see... :whistling:


Pmsl.

I thought I'd carb up not knowing how long I'd be here, been here 1 hour.... Not seen anyone yet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I thought I'd carb up not knowing how long I'd be here, been here 1 hour.... Not seen anyone yet :lol:


Timing them around being awake lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Timing them around being awake lol


Pretty much lol.

Mrs is sat opposite me....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much lol.
> 
> Mrs is sat opposite me....


Think that text was meant for me.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Think that text was meant for me.....


Ah, are you the spastic in the wheel chair....?

Come over and say hi mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah, are you the spastic in the wheel chair....?
> 
> Come over and say hi mate


Give us a push


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I did like them, think I'll have another look before bed
> 
> Lisa Riley would try hard to please mate, worth a go :lol:


Lisa Riley wouldn't be hard to please. All i'd need is a tub of ben n jerry's and she'd be mine!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much lol.
> 
> Mrs is sat opposite me....


Was that your txt to her and then her reply :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

A fcuking loaf of bread for breakfast !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Was that your txt to her and then her reply :lol:


Yeah cos my chest is massive mate 

:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> A fcuking loaf of bread for breakfast !!!


Probably does a carb backload like this:


----------



## TELBOR

Mrs has a slipped disc, back at hospital again in a few weeks.

Making today my rest day rather than tomorrow, nay bother.


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Probably does a carb backload like this:


Haha, that looks amazing!!


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Haha, that looks amazing!!


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/28/mcdonalds-potato-party-gets-korean-kids-thrown-out-of-restaurant_n_2777149.html


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Mrs has a slipped disc, back at hospital again in a few weeks.
> 
> Making today my rest day rather than tomorrow, nay bother.


At least you know what it is now and so can work towards a resolution for it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mrs has a slipped disc, back at hospital again in a few weeks.
> 
> Making today my rest day rather than tomorrow, nay bother.


I thought you knew that already?? What are they going to do about it?


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought you knew that already?? What are they going to do about it?


He can only maintain a erection with her bent over wearing a pair of strap on bollox so her back will get no rest !


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Mrs has a slipped disc, back at hospital again in a few weeks.
> 
> Making today my rest day rather than tomorrow, nay bother.


Out of curiosity mate what kinda symptoms did she have.

I know when I hurt my back I get a bit paro that its a disc


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought you knew that already?? What are they going to do about it?


Nobody would confirm it, you know what the NHS is like!

But the consultant today has.

You know what mate, we have no idea. He left it with us making another appointment on the way out. Continue with exercises, pills and bare with it.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Out of curiosity mate what kinda symptoms did she have.
> 
> I know when I hurt my back I get a bit paro that its a disc


What doesn't she have lol

Lots of shooting pains from lower back all way down left leg, loses feeling in it.

Generally shooting pains from waking to going to bed, can't walk far, can't exercise anymore, bending over etc, prolong sitting - so flight the other week wiped her out!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nobody would confirm it, you know what the NHS is like!
> 
> But the consultant today has.
> 
> You know what mate, we have no idea. He left it with us making another appointment on the way out. Continue with exercises, pills and bare with it.


Fvcking useless sometimes aren't they


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> What doesn't she have lol
> 
> Lots of shooting pains from lower back all way down left leg, loses feeling in it.
> 
> Generally shooting pains from waking to going to bed, can't walk far, can't exercise anymore, bending over etc, prolong sitting - so flight the other week wiped her out!


Fukin el man I hope she gets it sorted.

Send her my love


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking useless sometimes aren't they


I think it's them never wanting to diagnose as it comes with a cost, there will be another MRI so he said.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fukin el man I hope she gets it sorted.
> 
> Send her my love


Thanks mate x


----------



## 25434

Evening Roblet. That is poop news about your wife, sounds painful. Ouch! Back pain.....something I'm familiar with....poor her...wishing her well Roblet...x


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Evening Roblet. That is poop news about your wife, sounds painful. Ouch! Back pain.....something I'm familiar with....poor her...wishing her well Roblet...x


Evening flubs!! Wife.... I'm newly divorced pmsl

:lol:

Thank you. Hopefully on the mend soon  Bloody backs are a nuisance!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, rough night last night lol

Sick a couple of times and woke up with man flu pmsl

Never mind!

Back session

Wide Grip Chins

[email protected]

Seated Close Grip Pulley Row

10x57.5kg

8x65kg

8x80kg

DB Rows

10x40kg

8x45kg

6x50kg

Bent over EZ bar rows

10x40kg

8x80kg

8x80kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x57.5kg

8x72.5kg

6x80kg

Bicep work

Standing BB curls, EZ bar preacher curls, Inclince DB curls

Happy with that considering I feel like death!!

Busy ish day, out with a supplier this afternoon.

Then home to seriously mong out


----------



## Sambuca

tren flu? :lol:

have a good rest tonight mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tren flu? :lol:
> 
> have a good rest tonight mate


Lol.

Kids came with colds at the weekend, plus hospital was probably rife with germs 

I shall mate, think it'll be home - food - bed :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Kids came with colds at the weekend, plus hospital was probably rife with germs
> 
> I shall mate, think it'll be home - food - bed - **** - sleep :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I am a spastic


Yes I know mate, as you can't quote and the 4 letter word you popped in could be anything PMSL

Is it sh1t? [email protected]? Fcuk?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Yes I know mate, as you can't quote and the 4 letter word you popped in could be anything PMSL
> 
> Is it sh1t? [email protected]? Fcuk?
> 
> :lol:


w4nk lol  cba with that shagging malarky quick power w4nk and straight to sleep :sleeping:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> w4nk lol  cba with that shagging malarky quick power w4nk and straight to sleep :sleeping:


LOL, I haven't got the energy to do either. Defo didn't last night, had to tell mrs I couldn't as I may have thrown up on her - kinky b.astard aren't I


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> LOL, I haven't got the energy to do either. Defo didn't last night, had to tell mrs I couldn't as I may have thrown up on her - kinky b.astard aren't I


i wouldnt let leeds89 read that hell be round in a shot mate the sick fk


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i wouldnt let leeds89 read that hell be round in a shot mate the sick fk


That's true lol


----------



## Talaria

Do you prep your meals the night before to eat at work, I hate cold rice but eat it anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Do you prep your meals the night before to eat at work, I hate cold rice but eat it anyway?


I tend to prep either at night or first thing in the morning mate, and yes lol some meals I have cold rice or potatoes . Soon get used to cold carbs


----------



## jon-kent

Afternoon honeybun


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Afternoon honeybun


Hey mate, blood pressure come down yet :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Hey mate, blood pressure come down yet :lol:


 :lol: yeah im alright now mate cheers haha. Didnt sleep much last night and havnt punched anything for over a week so im a bit of a bomb at the mo


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> :lol: yeah im alright now mate cheers haha. Didnt sleep much last night and havnt punched anything for over a week so im a bit of a bomb at the mo


I could feel your fury over in that thread, i know the internetz is srs bizness mate but its not real. I'm actually a thai bride locked in a cage in @Ginger Ben's attic :lol:

SRS

PLEASE HELP


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I could feel your fury over in that thread, i know the internetz is srs bizness mate but its not real. I'm actually a thai bride locked in a cage in @Ginger Ben's attic :lol:
> 
> SRS
> 
> PLEASE HELP


It is real when you can find peoples addresses mate :lol:

Im on my way mate !............to your house to empty it out hahaha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> It is real when you can find peoples addresses mate :lol:
> 
> Im on my way mate !............to your house to empty it out hahaha


I'll text you mine if it helps mate 

Tbh mate it needs furnishing, so not much to go and get


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'll text you mine if it helps mate
> 
> Tbh mate it needs furnishing, so not much to go and get


I know urs already mate !

Haha thats lucky as i dont drive ive gotta walk it all back hahaha


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I know urs already mate !
> 
> Haha thats lucky as i dont drive ive gotta walk it all back hahaha


Text me my address, see how close you are 

Oh yeah lol. Well get a taxi back, only be a few hundred £ :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Text me my address, see how close you are
> 
> Oh yeah lol. Well get a taxi back, only be a few hundred £ :lol:


I'll return my parcel to sender and put a phone in it, then use the find my phone app and track it !!!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I'll return my parcel to sender and put a phone in it, then use the find my phone app and track it !!!


So again, massively out of pocket for a phone and then a taxi home. Haven't thought this through have we and you're still tired i think :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Batty boy


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Batty boy


 @jon-kent


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> @jon-****


 :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> So again, massively out of pocket for a phone and then a taxi home. Haven't thought this through have we and you're still tired i think :lol:


I dont care i demand satisfaction !!!


----------



## jon-kent

Just incase you cvnts didnt see my latest video in the GTA thread :lol:


----------



## Talaria

jon-kent said:


> Just incase you cvnts didnt see my latest video in the GTA thread :lol:


Is it your day out?


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> *Text me my address, see how close you are *
> 
> Oh yeah lol. Well get a taxi back, only be a few hundred £ :lol:






I'll come around next week, change the roof though. :blink:


----------



## jon-kent

Talaria said:


> Is it your day out?


Yeah i was allowed out to get some sweets lol


----------



## jon-kent

Ive found you !!!

Your street










Your local Mcdonalds


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Is it your day out?


Tits lol

Good video @jon-kent

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening slags!!

Boulders tomorrow then a day at a suppliers, so food supplied - best be good.

Never like taking food on these things as I CBA to explain stuff lol

Sleep well.

Oh, @jon-kent sent me a funny as Fcuk video earlier. I'll forward it on if I have your numbers


----------



## B4PJS

R0BLET said:


> Evening slags!!
> 
> Boulders tomorrow then a day at a suppliers, so food supplied - best be good.
> 
> Never like taking food on these things as I CBA to explain stuff lol
> 
> Sleep well.
> 
> Oh, @jon-kent sent me a funny as Fcuk video earlier. I'll forward it on if I have your numbers


send it my way :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Evening slags!!
> 
> Boulders tomorrow then a day at a suppliers, so food supplied - best be good.
> 
> Never like taking food on these things as I CBA to explain stuff lol
> 
> Sleep well.
> 
> Oh, @jon-kent sent me a funny as Fcuk video earlier. I'll forward it on if I have your numbers


Evening mate, how're ya getting on these days?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Evening mate, how're ya getting on these days?


All good thanks mate, got the sniffles this week but doesn't really stop anything lol

Boulders shortly


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

DB Seated Press

10x20kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

15x15kg

Need to start higher on weight as 30's were too easy.

Rear Delt Flys

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

Seated Plate Loaded Machine

10x20kg

8x40kg

6x60kg

12x20kg

Again, should have been higher.

DB Shrugs

[email protected]

DB Lateral Raises

10x10kg

8x12.5kg

6x15kg

12x7.5kg

Zero rest, straight into each set.

Happy with that!

Usual pre,intra and post workout bits consumed.

Now off to suppliers for a sales presentation, they're our biggest supplier and only turned over 24 billion last year lol

So I will be quiet between 10 and 3 pmsl


----------



## B4PJS

Morning junkie scumbag! Nice little session there


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> Morning junkie scumbag! Nice little session there


Lol.

Thanks mate, feeling strong - Tren


----------



## jon-kent

Sending my videos about you whore :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Sending my videos about you whore :lol:


Your videos?? They only look at Bruce mate :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Your videos?? They only look at Bruce mate :lol:


What about the one where i just stare at the camera :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What about the one where i just stare at the camera :lol:


Yeah that was just weird, I thought you was watching me pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that was just weird, I thought you was watching me pmsl


That was spy skype mate !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> That was spy skype mate !


You see me wànking then?

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> You see me wànking then?
> 
> :lol:


I could see your hand moving but it must have eclipsed your cock :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Rob,

Hope all is well mate.

Sounds like strength is racing ahead faster than expected, I would make each session count though when "in the zone" and add in an extra set if you find the preceding set easy. e.g.

DB Seated Press

10x20kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

4*35KG - extra set

15x15kg

This will ensure maximun strength will be achieved whilst on cycle.

Anyhow, as you were, you junkie roider


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob,
> 
> Hope all is well mate.
> 
> Sounds like strength is racing ahead faster than expected, I would make each session count though when "in the zone" and add in an extra set if you find the preceding set easy. e.g.
> 
> DB Seated Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 8x25kg
> 
> 6x30kg
> 
> 4*35KG - extra set
> 
> 15x15kg
> 
> This will ensure maximun strength will be achieved whilst on cycle.
> 
> Anyhow, as you were, you junkie roider


Good morning sir!

Yes that did cross my mind after the 3rd set, if I get it wrong next time I'll do that mate. Makes sense to .

Junkie!? Sorry au natural


----------



## JANIKvonD

u massive yit?


----------



## Keeks

Unattended journal between 10 & 3, well that's just asking for trouble! :lol:

Have a good day!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Unattended journal between 10 & 3, well that's just asking for trouble! :lol:
> 
> Have a good day!


Fuker will prob get a mod to lock it whilst he is away!


----------



## jon-kent

Between 10 and 3 a storm of sh!t is coming this way !!!

Just made another youtube account ! So i can keep my main 1 for professional 'bizness' (fight vids,training) and my new 1 for crazyness


----------



## Ginger Ben

10am!


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> 10am!
> 
> View attachment 136410


Robs in the middle


----------



## jon-kent

Enjoy your meeting *** i'll keep a eye on the place while your out !!


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Talaria

In for spamming journal.


----------



## Talaria

End of bulk.


----------



## Talaria




----------



## B4PJS




----------



## Chelsea

Talaria said:


>


I still would!


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> I still would!


x2


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I still would!


x2. they are big boobies, i like big boobies.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl, wheres the poof disappeared to?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> x2. they are big boobies, i like big boobies.


x3 I like big boobies too


----------



## Chelsea

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl, wheres the poof disappeared to?


He's a rent boy.....so when duty calls......(yes the client is blind)


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cvnt sent me a vid of @jon-kent dog on whatsapp, random cvnt


----------



## B4PJS

Mr_Morocco said:


> cvnt sent me a vid of @jon-kent dog on whatsapp, random cvnt


That vid made me lol :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

@R0BLET just messaged me this from his meeting.....guess he is working from home.....


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## jon-kent

@Mr_Morocco @B4PJS

The vid of bruce half asleep with me asking if rob is a scumbag ?? I sent him 2 new ones this morning ask for them !!! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> x3 I like big boobies too


Would you rather your missus has huge perfect boobs and one eye or small little t1tties and both her eyes?


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> @Mr_Morocco @B4PJS
> 
> The vid of bruce half asleep with me asking if rob is a scumbag ?? I sent him 2 new ones this morning ask for them !!! :lol:


It was the one where you asked Bruce if Resten was a scumbag :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

we need to get @resten in here to fill this journal with gay gifs for r0b


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> @Mr_Morocco @B4PJS
> 
> The vid of bruce half asleep with me asking if rob is a scumbag ?? I sent him 2 new ones this morning ask for them !!! :lol:


The cvnt hasnt been on whatsapp for a couple hours, probably a long bumming session


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Would you rather your missus has huge perfect boobs and one eye or small little t1tties and both her eyes?


GREAT QUESTION!!

There is one clear obvious answer here and that is.........huge perfect tits and one eye obviously!!!

Eye patches are cool anyway and at what point will I ever look her in the eye (just the one) if she had massive perfect tits.

Can you make this happen?


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> @Mr_Morocco @B4PJS
> 
> The vid of bruce half asleep with me asking if rob is a scumbag ?? I sent him 2 new ones this morning ask for them !!!


How many people did you ask Bruce about?



B4PJS said:


> It was the one where you asked Bruce if Resten was a scumbag


Hmm, seems I was one of many...



Mr_Morocco said:


> we need to get @resten in here to fill this journal with gay gifs for r0b


----------



## Mr_Morocco

resten said:


> How many people did you ask Bruce about?
> 
> Hmm, seems I was one of many...


Is that @jon-kent on the left :lol:


----------



## resten

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is that @jon-kent on the left :lol:


Yea, and Bruce on the right


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> GREAT QUESTION!!
> 
> There is one clear obvious answer here and that is.........huge perfect tits and one eye obviously!!!
> 
> Eye patches are cool anyway and at what point will I ever look her in the eye (just the one) if she had massive perfect tits.
> 
> Can you make this happen?


Man after my own heart ! Big tits over anything !

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view5/3490151/my-*****-o.gif&key=787b5dfa754f55f983cfe8194e65c29b21485285e567e0156fb7113fcf55e969


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is that @jon-kent on the left :lol:


To be honest i thought the same for a min :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> To be honest i thought the same for a min :lol:


We all did my ***** h34r:


----------



## Talaria

I know your a fan.


----------



## jon-kent

Robs gone on tren to get as big as Beiber !!!


----------



## luther1

jon-kent said:


> Robs gone on tren to get as big as Beiber !!!


beibers gone on dnp to get as small as Rob


----------



## jon-kent

luther1 said:


> beibers gone on dnp to get as small as Rob


There gonna meet in the middle and make a 'gaby' (gay baby :lol: )


----------



## Keeks

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cracking work guys! :thumb: Will check it out properly later though when not at work and I can actually LOL.


----------



## B4PJS




----------



## Talaria




----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> There gonna meet in the middle and make a 'gaby' (gay baby :lol: )


Imagine the gaby was @Breda...... try explaining that tan.......someone cheated mg:


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Imagine the gaby was @Breda...... try explaining that tan.......someone cheated mg:


It would be rob ! His love of black guys is well known !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## B4PJS

Rob in his meeting:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> GREAT QUESTION!!
> 
> There is one clear obvious answer here and that is.........huge perfect tits and one eye obviously!!!
> 
> Eye patches are cool anyway and at what point will I ever look her in the eye (just the one) if she had massive perfect tits.
> 
> Can you make this happen?


We have the same mind, i love pirates so therefore love eye patches. Like Gabrielle was a stone cold fox! Not massive tits though unfortunately!

If you like you can pay me 5 grand, i will gouge your birds eye out and perform breast augmentation surgery on her. Deal?


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> We have the same mind, i love pirates so therefore love eye patches. Like Gabrielle was a stone cold fox! Not massive tits though unfortunately!
> 
> If you like you can pay me 5 grand, i will gouge your birds eye out and perform breast augmentation surgery on her. Deal?


HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: if we ever double teamed a bird she would be ruined if we have the same mind! Pirates are super cool and yes Gabrielle was hot plus you can make funny jokes about them like.......

Keep an eye out for that!

Cross the T's and dot the I's

Eye love you

Eye like your new massive tits

Eye want to dry bum you


----------



## Talaria

Found your subscription.







































PMSL at this.


----------



## Talaria

For the dog lovers!



















:whistling:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: if we ever double teamed a bird she would be ruined if we have the same mind! Pirates are super cool and yes Gabrielle was hot plus you can make funny jokes about them like.......
> 
> Keep an eye out for that!
> 
> Cross the T's and dot the I's
> 
> Eye love you
> 
> Eye like your new massive tits
> 
> Eye want to dry bum you


Eye really like the blouse you are wearing.

Eye would like to cause you a prolapse

why are pirates called pirates? Coz they ARRRGGGGHHHHHH

love that joke!


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Eye really like the blouse you are wearing.
> 
> Eye would like to cause you a prolapse
> 
> why are pirates called pirates? Coz they ARRRGGGGHHHHHH
> 
> love that joke!


 :lol:

Do you want to see what an angry pirate looks like?.......spit in their eye then kick them in the shin.......voila 

Eye would like to make your face look like a painters radio........don't worry I wont get any in your EYE hahahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> Do you want to see what an angry pirate looks like?.......spit in their eye then kick them in the shin.......voila
> 
> Eye would like to make your face look like a painters radio........don't worry I wont get any in your EYE hahahahahahahahaha :lol:


Erm spit?! SPIT?! Young man you should know that the proper angry pirate is when you spaff in their eye and kick them in the shin. Not spit, thats too PG!

FYI i have done this quite a few times to numerous girlfriends. i found it very funny, they didnt


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Erm spit?! SPIT?! Young man you should know that the proper angry pirate is when you spaff in their eye and kick them in the shin. Not spit, thats too PG!
> 
> FYI i have done this quite a few times to numerous girlfriends. i found it very funny, they didnt


I take it 'spaff' is some dodgy northern saying which roughly translates to the deposit of man fat?!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> I take it 'spaff' is some dodgy northern saying which roughly translates to the deposit of man fat?!


yes it is. As in "i just spaffed in her hair. she was not pleased. she was even more enraged when i wiped my c0ck on her curtains."


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> yes it is. As in "i just spaffed in her hair. she was not pleased. she was even more enraged when i wiped my c0ck on her curtains."


They always get so annoyed about their hair don't they!!!?? I mean, they put so much product in there surely some organic sex wee would be a perfect addition?

She sounds well selfish mate, you're just trying to clear up! Rude :beer:


----------



## Breda

Chelsea said:


> Imagine the gaby was @Breda...... try explaining that tan.......someone cheated mg:


Dont mix me up it the fukwittery pls neither one of those **** could give birth to me cos I'd be too hench


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> Dont mix me up it the fukwittery pls neither one of those **** could give birth to me cos I'd be too hench


Rob's bird easily could......we've all loosened her right up, I think he knows deep down though


----------



## TELBOR

Expected better tbh :lol:

Best bit was probably the pirate joke @liam0810 posted 

Anyway, seriously fell in love with this woman today pmsl

Spanish, tiny waist, nice boobies, cute as fùck.

That was my highlight


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Expected better tbh :lol:
> 
> Best bit was probably the pirate joke @liam0810 posted
> 
> Anyway, seriously fell in love with this woman today pmsl
> 
> Spanish, tiny waist, nice boobies, cute as fùck.
> 
> That was my highlight


Still at the denial stage ay mate !


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> They always get so annoyed about their hair don't they!!!?? I mean, they put so much product in there surely some organic sex wee would be a perfect addition?
> 
> She sounds well selfish mate, you're just trying to clear up! Rude :beer:


I know mate. It just goes to prove my theory that all women are tw4ts

Apart from my mum. She is a saint


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Still at the denial stage ay mate !


Guess so, probably why I fùcked mrs Kent up the bum


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Guess so, probably why I fùcked mrs Kent up the bum


pr**k ! Lol. @resten @Ginger Ben @Chelsea

New vid !!


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> pr**k ! Lol. @resten @Ginger Ben @Chelsea
> 
> New vid !!


You silly cvnt :lol:

Do you have any idea what you've started


----------



## Queenie

jon-kent said:


> pr**k ! Lol. @resten @Ginger Ben @Chelsea
> 
> New vid !!


"I'm down the rob and resten aisle" - totally gonna use that next time I go to asda


----------



## Breda

Hahaha haha

Thats fukin hilarious mate.

The Rob and Resten isle... the fruity cnuts

Keep up the good work squire


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl brilliant


----------



## Queenie

No mention of side boob though. Slightly disappointing.


----------



## Breda

For some reason I cant rep you jon but you deserve reps for that


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> pr**k ! Lol. @resten @Ginger Ben @Chelsea
> 
> New vid !!


 :lol: That's fukkin priceless bud!


----------



## resten

@jon-kent @Ginger Ben @Chelsea @Sambuca






(you have to be subjected to jon-kent's whatsapp videos to understand that one)


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> @jon-kent @Ginger Ben @Chelsea @Sambuca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you have to be subjected to jon-kent's whatsapp videos to understand that one)


Pmsl at the beard and teddy dog


----------



## Sambuca

Hahaha genius


----------



## Sambuca

I can't rep u resten but if I cud xxx


----------



## Keeks

:lol: Quality read in here today! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> pr**k ! Lol. @resten @Ginger Ben @Chelsea
> 
> New vid !!


This fcking cracked me up :lol: almost ****ed the bed watching it!

You couldn't look like more of a tramp with that beard and shopping in a Morrisons!


----------



## Chelsea

resten said:


> @jon-kent @Ginger Ben @Chelsea @Sambuca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you have to be subjected to jon-kent's whatsapp videos to understand that one)


Is the beard @Jon kent's Mrs knickers? I swear I've seen them before


----------



## resten

Chelsea said:


> Is the beard @Jon kent's Mrs knickers? I swear I've seen them before


This is the finest of fine beards. Smells wonderful


----------



## luther1

The bit where he says 'fcuking *******','ginger Ben,you're alright'

Fpmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Cheers everyone glad you liked it :thumb:

@resten - you look like a fcuking arab with your birds draws wrapped round your face :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl!

@resten thanks for the video at 12.20 this morning 

@jon-kent "chelsea, I'm coming for you" :lol:

Morning SCUMBAAAAAGS!!


----------



## jon-kent

Morning all


----------



## Queenie

Morning c.unts 

In for more vid-yos!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Morning c.unts
> 
> In for more vid-yos!


FFS this isn't a spamming journal ...... Ok, maybe it is a little :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> *FFS this isn't a spamming journal *...... Ok, maybe it is a little :lol:


I'm off!

You do know you'll never ever be able to have a normal journal don't you, it just wouldnt be right. 

Have a good day!


----------



## jon-kent

Yesterday @resten asked for my address ! Ive got some mystery post coming from that odd fcuker ! When it arrives (today hopefully) im gonna record myself opening it so everyone can see what that knob has sent me :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Yesterday @resten asked for my address ! Ive got some mystery post coming from that odd fcuker ! When it arrives (today hopefully) im gonna record myself opening it so everyone can see what that knob has sent me :lol:


I bet its his poo stained boxers! Or maybe its a polaroid of your mrs with all of us hanging out of her


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> I bet its his poo stained boxers! Or maybe its a polaroid of your mrs with all of us hanging out of her


Like i said............So ****ed !!

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Like i said............So ****ed !!
> 
> :lol:


She really was, I was in her bum bum @R0BLET was in her mouth (mainly coz that's the smallest hole so he feels 'bigger') @Ginger Ben was in her lady garden and @resten was in @Ginger Ben


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> She really was, I was in her bum bum @R0BLET was in her mouth (mainly coz that's the smallest hole so he feels 'bigger') @Ginger Ben was in her lady garden and @resten was in @Ginger Ben


You leave ginger ben out of this that mans a saint !! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> You leave ginger ben out of this that mans a saint !! :lol:


This Saint? Im guessing @resten was the rapist!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Goretti


----------



## resten

Chelsea said:


> This Saint? Im guessing @resten was the rapist!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Goretti


Hey hey hey hey hey!

His voice said no but his eyes said yes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Is that what that was? Felt good


----------



## Chelsea

resten said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey!
> 
> His voice said no but his eyes said yes


Mrs Kent always says yes......even her cnut grunts sounds like they are saying "more" :lol:


----------



## resten

Chelsea said:


> Mrs Kent always says yes......even her cnut grunts sounds like they are saying "more" :lol:


 :lol: :lol: That's horrific


----------



## liam0810

Being fair @R0BLET if this journal was just about training it would be about 3 pages long and you'd of quite 7 or 8 times by now. So all the spamming makes it look like this journal is popular!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> Being fair @R0BLET if this journal was just about training it would be about 3 pages long and you'd of quite 7 or 8 times by now. So all the spamming makes it look like this journal is popular!


True lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

haha, they vids are class. @jon-kent u sound EXACTLY like that barbell-mafia cvnt :lol: i take it he's from you're neck of the woods.

english fegs


----------



## TELBOR

TRAINING POST!!!

CBA

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> Being fair @R0BLET if this journal was just about training it would be about 3 pages long and you'd of quite 7 or 8 times by now. So all the spamming makes it look like this journal is popular!


Im making his journal popular :lol: look how busy it is in here now hahaha


----------



## resten

Should have seen the look on Ms resten's face when she saw the vids I made with her pants on my face :lol:

This one didn't help (from the How Many Sexual Partners thread)


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Mrs Kent always says yes......even her cnut grunts sounds like they are saying "more" :lol:


Fcuking hell mate your lucky im a sick fcuker like you and resten :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

resten said:


> Should have seen the look on Ms resten's face when she saw the vids I made with her pants on my face :lol:
> 
> This one didn't help (from the How Many Sexual Partners thread)


Hahahahhahahahaha you fcuking wannabe :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate your lucky im a sick fcuker like you and resten :lol:


Best way to be


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Best way to be


I used to be really bad though mate ! I almost got walked out of bluewater a few years ago Lol. Cant even remember why but i was in a proper bad mood over something and needed to vent, a group of 4 guys were looking at my Mrs and looked for a little too long so i went mental and shouted "can i fcuking help you cnuts with something ?" And then stood there waiting for them to do something, they bottled it and fcuked off :lol:

Im alot better now though


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I used to be really bad though mate ! I almost got walked out of bluewater a few years ago Lol. Cant even remember why but i was in a proper bad mood over something and needed to vent, a group of 4 guys were looking at my Mrs and looked for a little too long so i went mental and shouted "can i fcuking help you cnuts with something ?" And then stood there waiting for them to do something, they bottled it and fcuked off :lol:
> 
> Im alot better now though


That's quite tame tbh :lol:


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> I used to be really bad though mate ! I almost got walked out of bluewater a few years ago Lol. Cant even remember why but i was in a proper bad mood over something and needed to vent, a group of 4 guys were looking at my Mrs and looked for a little too long so i went mental and shouted "can i fvck your bottoms with something ?" And then stood there waiting for them to do something, they bottled it and fcuked off :lol:
> 
> Im alot better now though


 :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pmsl repped both of you's for the vids


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> That's quite tame tbh :lol:


Thats just one of the more amusing stories mate, some real sh!t has happened when the mrs used to come to the club i worked at ! Id spend all night making sure nobody looked at her :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pmsl repped both of you's for the vids


Cancel his rep mate dont encourage copy cats :lol:

Cheers mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

jon-kent said:


> Thats just one of the more amusing stories mate, some real sh!t has happened when the mrs used to come to the club i worked at ! Id spend all night making sure nobody looked at her :lol:


I once knocked out a guy because when i came out the toilets he was sitting next to my girl in the club, SRS


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thats just one of the more amusing stories mate, some real sh!t has happened when the mrs used to come to the club i worked at ! Id spend all night making sure nobody looked at her :lol:


Good lad, i have a short temper when I see anyone looking for longer than 5 seconds at mine :lol: Usually shout something PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Double Post


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Double Post


Spaz


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> I once knocked out a guy because when i came out the toilets he was sitting next to my girl in the club, SRS


A guy looked at my mrs 1 night,she ignored him so he stuck his middle finger up at her, i was standing there watching it all and so were all the other doormen, as soon as he stuck his finger up you could sense all the other doormen just think "oh fcuk here we go", i jumped over a barrier, grabbed him round the neck and put him out before getting pulled off him lol, i used to be a fcuking nutcase mate looking back ! I threw someone into the middle of a road outside the club 1 night just as a car was coming and it missed him by inches ! Lucky for both of us lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Anyway, if anyone cares i'm doing legs this afternoon.

Didn't go this morning as I wasn't fully awake, still half asleep now :lol:

Meal 1 - 6 Egg white, 30g Whey, 90g Oats

Meal 2 - 200g Pasta, 100g Chicken

Meal 3 - 30g Whey, 60g oats

Meal 4 - Meal 2

Meal 5 - Meal 3 :lol:

Then pre,intra and post workout shakes

Meal 6 - Salmon with veggies and spuds

Meal 7 - 400ml coconut milk, 30g whey

Snack on nuts, PB, TPW bars and fruit

That'll do, not sure on macros and cals but i'll add them up later.

Anyway, as you were you spamming pricks.


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> A guy looked at my mrs 1 night,she ignored him so he stuck his middle finger up at her, i was standing there watching it all and so were all the other doormen, as soon as he stuck his finger up you could sense all the other doormen just think "oh fcuk here we go", i jumped over a barrier, grabbed him round the neck and put him out before getting pulled off him lol, i used to be a fcuking nutcase mate looking back ! I threw someone into the middle of a road outside the club 1 night just as a car was coming and it missed him by inches ! Lucky for both of us lol.


Still don't scare me mate. You'll hate it when Bruce likes me more than he likes you. I'll bring him hotdogs :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

resten said:


> Still don't scare me mate. You'll hate it when Bruce likes me more than he likes you. I'll bring him hotdogs :lol:


He had a burger yesterday and he just had a chicken wrap with me ! Fcuk your hotdogs.........(again lol)


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, if anyone cares i'm doing legs this afternoon.
> 
> Didn't go this morning as I wasn't fully awake, still half asleep now :lol:
> 
> Meal 1 - 6 Egg white, 30g Whey, 90g Oats
> 
> Meal 2 - 200g Pasta, 100g Chicken
> 
> Meal 3 - 30g Whey, 60g oats
> 
> Meal 4 - Meal 2
> 
> Meal 5 - Meal 3 :lol:
> 
> Then pre,intra and post workout shakes
> 
> Meal 6 - Salmon with veggies and spuds
> 
> Meal 7 - 400ml coconut milk, 30g whey
> 
> Snack on nuts, PB, TPW bars and fruit
> 
> That'll do, not sure on macros and cals but i'll add them up later.
> 
> Anyway, as you were you spamming pricks.


Please delete this post please mate this aint the place to be spamming workout sh!t


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> Please delete this post please mate this aint the place to be spamming workout sh!t


Lazy bastard postman.... where's your pressie


----------



## jon-kent

resten said:


> Lazy bastard postman.... where's your pressie


Postman are cnuts round here mate ! Everyday is another shameless looking wannabe :lol: never a set time !


----------



## zack amin

resten said:


> @jon-kent @Ginger Ben @Chelsea @Sambuca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you have to be subjected to jon-kent's whatsapp videos to understand that one)


fcuking brilliant  none of you sound like I imagined lol


----------



## zack amin

jon-kent said:


> Postman are cnuts round here mate ! Everyday is another shameless looking wannabe :lol: never a set time !


my postman strolls up around 12 with his shirt half tied and odd socks on, think I should report the messy cnut for stealing my mail., thatll teach him for being late


----------



## jon-kent

zack amin said:


> my postman strolls up around 12 with his shirt half tied and odd socks on, think I should report the messy cnut for stealing my mail., thatll teach him for being late


And openly wearing odd socks the mong !


----------



## jon-kent

@R0BLET by the way just thought id ask, do you mind me posting my vids in here ?? :lol: obviously im making this the best journal on UKM now lol.

i would put them in mine but only sambuca and b4pjs go in there anymore :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

zack amin said:


> my postman strolls up around 12 with his shirt half tied and odd socks on, think I should report the messy cnut for stealing my mail., thatll teach him for being late


FFS

@Milky - rename this thread MERKIN CREW Mothers Meeting 

**DON'T RENAME IT PLEASE**

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> @R0BLET by the way just thought id ask, do you mind me posting my vids in here ?? :lol: obviously im making this the best journal on UKM now lol.


Nah, fill your boots mate :beer:

1 training post in every 100 posts :lol:

I knew it wouldn't last!


----------



## zack amin

R0BLET said:



> FFS
> 
> @Milky - rename this thread MERKIN CREW Mothers Meeting
> 
> **DON'T RENAME IT PLEASE**
> 
> :lol:


err yeah

reps sets

egg whites

go rob


----------



## TELBOR

zack amin said:


> err yeah
> 
> reps sets
> 
> egg whites
> 
> go rob


That'll do lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nah, fill your boots mate :beer:
> 
> 1 training post in every 100 posts :lol:
> 
> I knew it wouldn't last!


Good in that case..........


----------



## Sambuca

my postman doesnt like to deliver stuff on a monday&#8230;.. nobber

how many pages back for training info?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> my postman doesnt like to deliver stuff on a monday&#8230;.. nobber
> 
> how many pages back for training info?


49


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## jon-kent

No post yet @resten you queer !


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> He had a burger yesterday and he just had a chicken wrap with me ! Fcuk your hotdogs.........(again lol)


hes eating more than u&#8230; lol


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> No post yet @resten you queer !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You'll be hanging out the window like that tomorrow waiting for my car to turn up.

Tbh, you'll hear all the women I'm bringing before you'll see us.

Going to get my hair cut. I'm worried about what I'll have to catch up with on my return


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> I used to be really bad though mate ! I almost got walked out of bluewater a few years ago Lol. Cant even remember why but i was in a proper bad mood over something and needed to vent, a group of 4 guys were looking at my Mrs and looked for a little too long so i went mental and shouted "can i fcuking help you cnuts with something ?" And then stood there waiting for them to do something, they bottled it and fcuked off :lol:
> 
> Im alot better now though


to me it sounds like all you needed was a hug


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> to me it sounds like all you needed was a hug


Hahaha i just grew up mate lol


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha i just grew up mate lol


And grew and epic pirate beard!


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha* i just grew up *mate lol


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> And grew and epic pirate beard!


It showed me the way mate !!!


----------



## jon-kent

B4PJS said:


>


Yeah not in most ways mate just not getting locked up for killing someone who looked in my mrs direction ! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Yeah not in most ways mate just not getting locked up for killing someone who looked in my mrs direction ! :lol:


We should name you 'One Direction' coz there is only one way to look at you bird...............straight in the winking choccy starfish.

Please don't throw me in front of a car............................I don't want to damage someones motor just because you're angry :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> We should name you 'One Direction' coz there is only one way to look at you bird...............straight in the winking choccy starfish.
> 
> Please don't throw me in front of a car............................I don't want to damage someones motor just because you're angry :lol:


Hahahahaha ! Might be meeting up with resten tomorrow ! If we do we'r coming looking for you little piggy


----------



## jon-kent

ATTENTION EVERYONE !!!

Thinking of starting a journal for hilarious vids so robs journal of eating lots, secretly jabbing like a crack whore and sometimes a little bit of training doesnt get clogged up (and too popular as he doesnt deserve that celebrity).

Free for anyone to post funny sh!t (as copycats are starting to post with fake beards :whistling: ) what ya'll think ?

*******


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE !!!
> 
> Thinking of starting a journal for hilarious vids so robs journal of eating lots, secretly jabbing like a crack whore and sometimes a little bit of training doesnt get clogged up (and too popular as he doesnt deserve that celebrity).
> 
> Free for anyone to post funny sh!t (as copycats are starting to post with fake beards :whistling: ) what ya'll think ?
> 
> *******


Robs journal would be sh!t without your vids mate. If it werent gor the vids I wouldn't even look in the thing


----------



## resten

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahaha ! Might be meeting up with resten tomorrow ! If we do we'r coming looking for you little piggy


Yea only if your missus gives you permission haha


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Robs journal would be sh!t without your vids mate. If it werent gor the vids I wouldn't even look in the thing


 :lol: :lol: :lol: hahahahaha cheers mate !


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahaha ! Might be meeting up with resten tomorrow ! If we do we'r coming looking for you little piggy


Thank fck im flying half way across the world tomorrow as ive been invited to guest pose at the Olympia in a couple weeks and therefore will definitely not be sitting in my flat stuffing my face whilst watching the X Factor in Epsom :whistling:



jon-kent said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE !!!
> 
> Thinking of starting a journal for hilarious vids so robs journal of eating lots, secretly jabbing like a crack whore and sometimes a little bit of training doesnt get clogged up (and too popular as he doesnt deserve that celebrity).
> 
> Free for anyone to post funny sh!t (as copycats are starting to post with fake beards :whistling: ) what ya'll think ?
> 
> *******


DO IT!!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Robs journal would be sh!t without your vids mate. If it werent gor the vids I wouldn't even look in the thing


Erm, its very srs bizness in her mate, very srs indeed.

Matrix banner....?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Thank fck im flying half way across the world tomorrow as ive been invited to guest pose at the Olympia in a couple weeks and therefore will definitely not be sitting in my flat stuffing my face whilst watching the X Factor in Epsom :whistling:
> 
> DO IT!!


Whatever White Ronnie 

Do all you lot live in flats down there? Come up north and get more for your money and slags galore :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Thank fck im flying half way across the world tomorrow as ive been invited to guest pose at the Olympia in a couple weeks and therefore will definitely not be sitting in my flat stuffing my face whilst watching the X Factor in Epsom :whistling:
> 
> DO IT!!


Hahahaha lucky !!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Whatever White Ronnie
> 
> Do all you lot live in flats down there? Come up north and get more for your money and slags galore :lol:


More what? Knife wounds! Id rather live in a 1 bed flat down south than some 3 bed house that gets broken into by little crack sluts!

Reps for WhiteRonnie


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> More what? Knife wounds! Id rather live in a 1 bed flat down south than some 3 bed house that gets broken into by little crack sluts!
> 
> Reps for WhiteRonnie


LOL

You'd love it up here, never been broken into PMSL

You are a White Ronnie you c.unt :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Erm, its very srs bizness in her mate, very srs indeed.
> 
> Matrix banner....?


Cant be srs mate your trainin sessions are a joke 

Yea something like that... even tho it says supp centre they are owned by the same parent company but as you can see Matrix supps are displayed


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Cant be srs mate your trainin sessions are a joke
> 
> Yea something like that... even tho it says supp centre they are owned by the same parent company but as you can see Matrix supps are displayed


Looks like we'r swapping mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Cant be srs mate your trainin sessions are a joke
> 
> Yea something like that... even tho it says supp centre they are owned by the same parent company but as you can see Matrix supps are displayed


:no: :no: :no:

So you a rep for them?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> You'd love it up here, never been broken into PMSL
> 
> You are a White Ronnie you c.unt :lol:


Liar!!! You've had plenty of men break through your back doors  :lol:

YEA BUDDY!!


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha i just grew up mate lol


I bet you were a goth when you were younger as well. You seem the type who would sit in their room, hating everyone apart from Marilyn Manson and your pasty girlfriend,


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> And grew and epic pirate beard!


Gotta love a pirate beard


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I bet you were a goth when you were younger as well. You seem the type who would sit in their room, hating everyone apart from Marilyn Manson and your pasty girlfriend,
> View attachment 136494


I would happily punch that in the c.unt, then throat.

SRS


----------



## jon-kent

liam0810 said:


> I bet you were a goth when you were younger as well. You seem the type who would sit in their room, hating everyone apart from Marilyn Manson and your pasty girlfriend,
> View attachment 136494


No mate :lol: didnt like slipknot or any of this manson ****. I think linkin park was as heavy as i went lol. I was a gamer though (console not PC so not full geek lol)


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> I would happily punch that in the c.unt, then throat.
> 
> SRS


Don't say that about Jon's first love! he will choke you out!


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> No mate :lol: didnt like slipknot or any of this manson ****. I think linkin park was as heavy as i went lol. I was a gamer though (console not PC so not full geek lol)


Odd bit of R Kelly too I bet 



liam0810 said:


> Don't say that about Jon's first love! he will choke you out!


Yeah, choke on my cock the little whore!!

:lol:


----------



## liam0810

jon-kent said:


> No mate :lol: didnt like slipknot or any of this manson ****. I think linkin park was as heavy as i went lol. I was a gamer though (console not PC so not full geek lol)


I actually don't mind a bit of manson and slipknot do a decent song called "Snuff". I've never dressed all in black unless i was going out raping and i was hugged a lot as a kid. Maybe too much


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Looks like we'r swapping mate :lol:


Good luck mate.

Hopefully losin 2 reps will give them the kick up the ass they needed and they'll start showin some application to all reps and not just milky


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> So you a rep for them?


Yes sir


----------



## JANIKvonD

zack amin said:


> fcuking brilliant  none of you sound like I imagined lol


x2! girly sounding folkers


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Hopefully losin 2 reps will give them the kick up the ass they needed and they'll start showin some application to all reps and not just milky


Oh, like that was it? Thought milky wasn't a rep for them?



Breda said:


> Yes sir


Congrats dude!!


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Hopefully losin 2 reps will give them the kick up the ass they needed and they'll start showin some application to all reps and not just milky


Yeah think it will mate !? Lol. Matrix are alright but even the whey had about 17g carbs a serving so i couldnt use it mate as im not trying to get bigger lol, so i didnt wanna lie to people about using it !


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Oh, like that was it? Thought milky wasn't a rep for them?
> 
> Congrats dude!!


He's been a rep for ages mate... the golden child if you will :lol:

I dont want it to sound like sour grapes cos its certainly not that but lets just say some were treated better than others

Cheers bro x


----------



## JANIKvonD

@jon-kent DEFFO get a thread open for these vids!! this friday needs a kick in the erse


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> @jon-kent DEFFO get a thread open for these vids!! this friday needs a kick in the erse


You think journal mate ? Seems more tucked away just for us lot than in general lol


----------



## jon-kent

Just got restens delivery ! The whole thing was recorded in real time and is uploading now !!! New thread incoming !

PREPARE YOUR BODIES !!!


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Yeah think it will mate !? Lol. Matrix are alright but even the whey had about 17g carbs a serving so i couldnt use it mate as im not trying to get bigger lol, so i didnt wanna lie to people about using it !


If it will then im happy for you if you do become a rep for them. I did read that in your journal mate which was very honourable of you even tho you could gave adjusted carbs else where in you diet so the product would be fine for you to use.

Maybe you could try the matrix anabolic protien which has a significantly lower carb content of 7g per 100g and for only £5 more than tge matrix whey


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> He's been a rep for ages mate... the golden child if you will :lol:
> 
> I dont want it to sound like sour grapes cos its certainly not that but lets just say some were treated better than others
> 
> Cheers bro x


Oh, I thought he said he wasn't a rep but just liked their products :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> If it will then im happy for you if you do become a rep for them. I did read that in your journal mate which was very honourable of you even tho you could gave adjusted carbs else where in you diet so the product would be fine for you to use.
> 
> Maybe you could try the matrix anabolic protien which has a significantly lower carb content of 7g per 100g and for only £5 more than tge matrix whey


Mate before my fight my diet some days was 2 protein shakes and a tin of sardines !!! (Stupid i know lol but it worked) no carbs to adjust :lol: .

I'd rather it went to someone like you anyway mate who can use the whole range !!! I'll be happy with a isolate,bcaa's and joint stuff lol


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Oh, I thought he said he wasn't a rep but just liked their products :lol:


I think he said he doesn't rep for what he gets but because he rates the strawberry protein... something along those lines anyway lol



jon-kent said:


> Mate before my fight my diet some days was 2 protein shakes and a tin of sardines !!! (Stupid i know lol but it worked) no carbs to adjust :lol: .
> 
> I'd rather it went to someone like you anyway mate who can use the whole range !!! I'll be happy with a isolate,bcaa's and joint stuff lol


The diet worked mate so why change it 

The range does look quite good tbf and I will defo take full advantage of it. As long as the stuff is sent out to you, pro-10s products are great so I do hope it is of benefit to you mate


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I think he said he doesn't rep for what he gets but because he rates the strawberry protein... something along those lines anyway lol
> 
> The diet worked mate so why change it
> 
> The range does look quite good tbf and I will defo take full advantage of it. As long as the stuff is sent out to you, pro-10s products are great so I do hope it is of benefit to you mate


Yeah that's it, those strawberry whey shake 

TBH its quite nice stuff!


----------



## jon-kent

Thread is up !!! 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241083-ronin-vlogs.html


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's it, those strawberry whey shake
> 
> TBH its quite nice stuff!


Meh... fuk it


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thread is up !!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241083-ronin-vlogs.html


So i get my journal back now?

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> So i get my journal back now?
> 
> :lol:


Yeah mate :lol: ive taken everyone to my new 1 now ! Have fun !


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate :lol: ive taken everyone to my new 1 now ! Have fun !


Thanks mate :wub:

Right, i've just pinned 10ml of tren and benched 200kg followed by 250kg squats.

That's my training for today :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate :wub:
> 
> Right, i've just pinned 10ml of tren and benched 200kg followed by 250kg squats.
> 
> That's my training for today :lol:


Vids or bs


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Vids or bs


Only got a nokia 3210 mate


----------



## jon-kent

Camera on it is broken mate thats the usual line lol


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Camera on it is broken mate thats the usual line lol


Covered in your jizz still


----------



## flinty90

I see its moving along in here still. Into jizz covered cameras

And fanny holes talking shop  xx

I will move on as im a fat cnut that dont train

Leave it all to the big lads . Im off to eat cake and drink guinness


----------



## Sambuca

http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/NASA-Will-Pay-You-to-Stay-in-Bed-For-70-Days.html

just think how big u could get eating brioche and lying in bed all day


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I see its moving along in here still. Into jizz covered cameras
> 
> And fanny holes talking shop  xx
> 
> I will move on as im a fat cnut that dont train
> 
> Leave it all to the big lads . Im off to eat cake and drink guinness


Yeah moving rapidly when I'm not on!! 50 posts of crap yesterday


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/NASA-Will-Pay-You-to-Stay-in-Bed-For-70-Days.html
> 
> just think how big u could get eating brioche and lying in bed all day


That was a pre-pre workout :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

i had some crisps  i owe it to my self after being so strict in my cut


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i had some crisps  i owe it to my self after being so strict in my cut


I doubt you'll get fat!! :lol:

Legs time :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I doubt you'll get fat!! :lol:
> 
> Legs time :beer:


I'd have to eat some serious **** to counter the peds I use.

My missus always comments on how much better I look after a binge on **** lol


----------



## Sambuca

Have a good session do me proud rob xxx


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I'd have to eat some serious **** to counter the peds I use.
> 
> My missus always comments on how much better I look after a binge on **** lol


Yes you would lol!

Haha mine is the same mate.

Legs done

Leg Press

10x150kg

10x200kg

10x250kg

8x300kg

Leg Extensions

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

8x75kg

Calf Raises

12x80kg

Then on 95kg had a twang on right foot pmsl

Stopped those cùnts !!

Ham Curls

12x40kg

12x50kg

12x55kg

10x60kg

That'll do. Stumbled to the car :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> So i get my journal back now?
> 
> :lol:


Doubt it. Wot journal


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yes you would lol!
> 
> Haha mine is the same mate.
> 
> Legs done
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 10x150kg
> 
> 10x200kg
> 
> 10x250kg
> 
> 8x300kg
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 10x65kg
> 
> 8x75kg
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> Then on 95kg had a twang on right foot pmsl
> 
> Stopped those cùnts !!
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x55kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> That'll do. Stumbled to the car :lol:


Good one sir. After those 250kg squats you did this morning


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Yes you would lol!
> 
> Haha mine is the same mate.
> 
> Legs done
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 10x150kg
> 
> 10x200kg
> 
> 10x250kg
> 
> 8x300kg
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 10x45kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> 10x65kg
> 
> 8x75kg
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> Then on 95kg had a twang on right foot pmsl
> 
> Stopped those cùnts !!
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x55kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> That'll do. Stumbled to the car :lol:


Good work squire....


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good one sir. After those 250kg squats you did this morning


Pmsl. Double 'ard bàstard!



ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work squire....


Cheers mate, nothing like your session!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Leg pics??????????


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Leg pics??????????


Good shout, I'll do some later


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Good shout, I'll do some later


Chicken legs ftw!


----------



## sxbarnes

Was gonna send round lord Lichfield


----------



## sxbarnes

Actually I think David bailey IS still alive


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Chicken legs ftw!


Lol.

CBA to use my legs to go take a pic, but here's 8 weeks ago;










Ok size, just need condition to come through next year.


----------



## sxbarnes

They're good man. Why no squats? Why not heavier leg press


----------



## Keeks

Lazy ass, get some updated leg pics up!

And good leg session! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> They're good man. Why no squats? Why not heavier leg press


Because he's a lazy cvnt when it comes to legs


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Because he's a lazy cvnt when it comes to legs


How can you like three times over!


----------



## sxbarnes

@Keeks likes legs:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

BTW I have some


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lazy ass, get some updated leg pics up!
> 
> And good leg session! :thumb:


FFS. Just pulled my trousers up - I'm commando so they weren't coming down :lol:

Here;










Looking at that, one is bigger than the other pmsl

But I have large quads IMO


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> FFS. Just pulled my trousers up - I'm commando so they weren't coming down :lol:
> 
> Here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at that, one is bigger than the other pmsl
> 
> But I have large quads IMO


Good set of pins mate! Quads are huge.


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good set of pins mate! Quads are huge.


Thanks mate, still plenty to do 

Now you know what I mean about being in the same boat as you for trousers lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.unt


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, still plenty to do
> 
> Now you know what I mean about being in the same boat as you for trousers lol


Legs look ok there, I'll stay and spam your journal  , don't think I'm special enough for the jon-kent one. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> C.unt


I do like your back handed compliments mate :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I do like your back handed compliments mate :wub:


I'll make a video lol


----------



## Talaria

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll make a video lol


You already did one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talaria said:


> You already did one!


Pmsl touche


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags 

Chest,shoulders and arms this morning - meeting a mate at the gym.

Legs are in bits, stairs are a nightmare so tomorrow shall be fun!

Bloody phone is updating to iOS 7, been going well over an hour lol

Opted for 6 weetabix for breakfast, 30g whey and a coffee 

2ml of panther píss in left quad yesterday, bring on dem gainz 

Have a good one kids :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one mate, panther pi55 lol


----------



## Keeks

QUADS!!!!! :thumb:

Have a good one!


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuking hell rob youve actually got big legs !!........your like the opposite of most people (big legs, fcuk all up top) :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell rob youve actually got big legs !!........your like the opposite of most people (big legs, fcuk all up top) :lol:


Lol. Tell me about it!!

Chest time !!


----------



## TELBOR

Fooking ruined :lol:

Here's the session, Chest, Shoulder and a little Arms

Decline Bench

12x40kg

10x80kg

6x120kg

Failure at 40kg x16

Happy with that, amazing what having someone there can do!

Seated Shoulder Press

15x30kg

12x50kg

12x50kg

15x20kg

Pec Fly Machine

10x60kg

10x65kg

10x70kg

10x75kg

10x80kg

10x85kg

10x90kg

Dropset

10x70kg

10x40kg

DB Lateral Raises

12x7.5kg

12x10kg

10x15kg

Partials at 20kg x 10

EZ Bar Preacher Curls Superset with Barbell 21's

V Bar Push Downs

Tricep Extensions

DB Hammer Curls

Absolutely wrecked :lol:

Felt pretty sick come the end. Happy Days!

Trap has flared up after the side raises. Hopefully it'll be ok as it's not been too bad 

Really good session, great lad to train with, really wants to crack on so nice to be pushed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great stuff mate, 120 for 6 eh! Told you.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Great stuff mate, 120 for 6 eh! Told you.....


I know mate lol. Only a little nudge on last 2


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Some lovely doms throughout, can't grumble.

Zero cheats yesterday, check me pmsl

However today will be different.

6 sausages over 2 soft white cobs first off, along with 5g glutamine and arginine lol

Pizza I think later, got some rump steak too and some Ben & Jerry's :beer:

Just watching Monsters University now, much love


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> FFS. Just pulled my trousers up - I'm commando so they weren't coming down :lol:
> 
> Here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at that, one is bigger than the other pmsl
> 
> But I have large quads IMO


Swap legs?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Fooking ruined :lol:
> 
> Here's the session, Chest, Shoulder and a little Arms
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x120kg
> 
> Failure at 40kg x16
> 
> Happy with that, amazing what having someone there can do!
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press
> 
> 15x30kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 15x20kg
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x65kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 10x75kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 10x85kg
> 
> 10x90kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> DB Lateral Raises
> 
> 12x7.5kg
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> Partials at 20kg x 10
> 
> EZ Bar Preacher Curls Superset with Barbell 21's
> 
> V Bar Push Downs
> 
> Tricep Extensions
> 
> DB Hammer Curls
> 
> Absolutely wrecked :lol:
> 
> Felt pretty sick come the end. Happy Days!
> 
> Trap has flared up after the side raises. Hopefully it'll be ok as it's not been too bad
> 
> Really good session, great lad to train with, really wants to crack on so nice to be pushed!


Solid session mate, plenty of sets and reps my kind of workout.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Swap legs?


Lol. Swap backs?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Solid session mate, plenty of sets and reps my kind of workout.


Cheers mate, feeling it today.

Eggs as usual this morning?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate, feeling it today.
> 
> Eggs as usual this morning?


Not today mate, 1 of those days where i cant be botherd to diet or train, not gonna go mad on food though probably just a pizza or something


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not today mate, 1 of those days where i cant be botherd to diet or train, not gonna go mad on food though probably just a pizza or something


Cheat day then


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Cheat day then


Aye probably a big lunch and then pizza later, my old ladys cooked traditional food today so theres sh1t loads to eat lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Aye probably a big lunch and then pizza later, my old ladys cooked traditional food today so theres sh1t loads to eat lol


Sounds spot on mate!

What's on the menu then?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Sounds spot on mate!
> 
> What's on the menu then?


Ill send you pics later, proper food! Add me into that fvckry of a whatsapp group aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds spot on mate!
> 
> What's on the menu then?


Chilled monkey brains and camel stew


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chilled monkey brains and camel stew


Pmsl. Plus cous cous :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Pizza?! You fvckers!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Talaria

Thanks to all in this journal and on here it's been fun, but I am now deleting my account due to moving.

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Pizza?! You fvckers!!!! :cursing:


Just had a pepperoni ristorante :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Talaria said:


> Thanks to all in this journal and on here it's been fun, but I am now deleting my account due to moving.
> 
> :beer:


Police caught up with you mate?

:lol:

Farewell :beer:


----------



## Talaria

R0BLET said:


> Police caught up with you mate?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Farewell :beer:


No mate.

Cheers though. rep before leaving.


----------



## Talaria

Cant i gave them you the other day.

Farewell. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Just had a pepperoni ristorante :lol:


 





Talaria said:


> Thanks to all in this journal and on here it's been fun, but I am now deleting my account due to moving.
> 
> :beer:


Farewell! And come back if you can! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Well cheat day stopped at pizza lol Jumped back on the chicken and rice rest of the day 

So no Ben and Jerry's at all 

Monday weight in..... 90.1kg :beer:

So 14.2st or 198.6lb for @Ginger Ben lol

That's where I wanted to be and I'm here, so just a case of not dropping below that.

I'll pose today's session up soon


----------



## B4PJS

P1ss poor attempt at a cheat day there rob!


----------



## TELBOR

B4PJS said:


> P1ss poor attempt at a cheat day there rob!


Pretty much mate, but didn't have the urge to go and binge. Can't grumble


----------



## Keeks

Still no Ben& jerrys, man the foook up and get it nailed, even if it's just for me and that I can't!


----------



## Keeks

And have a good day.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much mate, but didn't have the urge to go and binge. Can't grumble


So you didn't have:

Doughnuts

Chocolate Hob Nobs

Ice Cream

Full Fat Milk

Chocolate buttons.

2 x Pizza's

1 x Curry

Bbq food

Couple pints of stella

1.5ltr orange juice

Like me?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So you didn't have:
> 
> Doughnuts
> 
> Chocolate Hob Nobs
> 
> Ice Cream
> 
> Full Fat Milk
> 
> Chocolate buttons.
> 
> 2 x Pizza's
> 
> 1 x Curry
> 
> Bbq food
> 
> Couple pints of stella
> 
> 1.5ltr orange juice
> 
> Like me?


Fvcker! :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Fvcker! :cursing:


Love you too, theres a pic in my journal


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Love you too, theres a pic in my journal


Well I'll stay away from your journal then.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well cheat day stopped at pizza lol Jumped back on the chicken and rice rest of the day
> 
> So no Ben and Jerry's at all
> 
> Monday weight in..... 90.1kg :beer:
> 
> So 14.2st or 198.6lb for @Ginger Ben lol
> 
> That's where I wanted to be and I'm here, so just a case of not dropping below that.
> 
> I'll pose today's session up soon


Pleased to say that post cheat yesterday I'm 201 

Won't last though


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Still no Ben& jerrys, man the foook up and get it nailed, even if it's just for me and that I can't!


I'll MTFU and nail you young lady!!

LOL, tbh it will probably get consumed tonight 



Chelsea said:


> So you didn't have:
> 
> Doughnuts
> 
> Chocolate Hob Nobs
> 
> Ice Cream
> 
> Full Fat Milk
> 
> Chocolate buttons.
> 
> 2 x Pizza's
> 
> 1 x Curry
> 
> Bbq food
> 
> Couple pints of stella
> 
> 1.5ltr orange juice
> 
> Like me?


PMSL, I had good intention to cheat but just didn't. I got some Chocolate Hob nobs in too  Couple of tubs of B&J's, Couple of Pizza's and a few bit of chocolate lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Pleased to say that post cheat yesterday I'm 201
> 
> Won't last though


So still bigger PMSL


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll MTFU and nail you young lady!!
> 
> LOL, tbh it will probably get consumed tonight


 :wub:


----------



## Sambuca

morning big man.

hows the training/food/peds going?

<3


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> morning big man.
> 
> hows the training/food/peds going?
> 
> <3


Morning Samantha, how many plates did you finish on last night?

All good mate, can't grumble tbh.

Although... me being a heavy handed clown I've just gone to grab something out my gym bag and realised I've smashed a vial - FML


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Morning Samantha, how many plates did you finish on last night?
> 
> All good mate, can't grumble tbh.
> 
> Although... me being a heavy handed clown I've just gone to grab something out my gym bag and realised I've smashed a vial - FML


oh dear 

3 haha i had to stop i started excreting terrible smelling farts


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> oh dear
> 
> 3 haha i had to stop i started excreting terrible smelling farts


Nevermind lol

3!! Good lad, you must be massive now!!


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Nevermind lol
> 
> 3!! Good lad, you must be massive now!!


weigh in later lol.

im hungry brb food


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So still bigger PMSL


Just! However I'm primed like a viper at the moment waiting to strike lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just! However I'm primed like a viper at the moment waiting to strike lol


I agree mate, you are!!

Stopping the orals today. Can't see it doing any harm, tbh I think i prefer Blue Hearts over any other orals lol

So I may have to stock up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I agree mate, you are!!
> 
> Stopping the orals today. Can't see it doing any harm, tbh I think i prefer Blue Hearts over any other orals lol
> 
> So I may have to stock up


Should be ok, might drop a bit of strength initially but nothing the tren won't make up for. How have you found the XXX?

They are great aren't they! Not sure if I'll run any orals in upcoming cycle as leaving it to Paul's expertise but if so then that's what I'll be using.


----------



## biglbs

Hi you drug fuelled metal hitting,cable pulling roid fuelled machine,going well I see...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be ok, might drop a bit of strength initially but nothing the tren won't make up for. How have you found the XXX?
> 
> They are great aren't they! Not sure if I'll run any orals in upcoming cycle as leaving it to Paul's expertise but if so then that's what I'll be using.


Exactly, going to up the tren a little this week as delts are loving the stuff! 

Hmm, tbh i'm not sure. Dosed them at 4 a day, so 40mg dbol, 40mg winny and 40mg oxy's. So I think the oxy's are pointless. But they would of contributed to the strength increase for sure.

Oh i do love blue hearts mate, always nice to have. Short ester cycles i don't think orals have a place do they tbh. So I may just do a 12-16 week test and dbol next time around.

I bet you have no orals at all, don't think i've ever seen them mentioned by him??


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Hi you drug fuelled metal hitting,cable pulling roid fuelled machine,going well I see...


Hello 

LOL. All is well mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Exactly, going to up the tren a little this week as delts are loving the stuff!
> 
> Hmm, tbh i'm not sure. Dosed them at 4 a day, so 40mg dbol, 40mg winny and 40mg oxy's. So I think the oxy's are pointless. But they would of contributed to the strength increase for sure.
> 
> Oh i do love blue hearts mate, always nice to have. Short ester cycles i don't think orals have a place do they tbh. So I may just do a 12-16 week test and dbol next time around.
> 
> I bet you have no orals at all, don't think i've ever seen them mentioned by him??


You will find many of us older fella's don't use orals that much mate,no real need for them Tbh unless you need item specifics from EG var for strength or females like it,less toxic ways of getting the required results is what we have learnt as we mature imo.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You will find many of us older fella's don't use orals that much mate,no real need for them Tbh unless you need item specifics from EG var for strength or females like it,less toxic ways of getting the required results is what we have learnt as we mature imo.


Starting to see this mate, long cycles YES, short NO.

So far, no sides, well,odd bit of broken sleep and hot. But so far, so good.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Starting to see this mate, long cycles YES, short NO.
> 
> So far, no sides, well,odd bit of broken sleep and hot. But so far, so good.


I never normaly do longer than 4 weeks on either,i know others do but I love 4 on and 2/3 off,works great here.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I never normaly do longer than 4 weeks on either,i know others do but I love 4 on and 2/3 off,works great here.


Well today is the start of week 3, so far so good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Would have thought they'd have their place in both to be honest but you're right that Paul doesn't seem to mention them. I expect a very simple cycle will be on the cards but time will tell.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Would have thought they'd have their place in both to be honest but you're right that Paul doesn't seem to mention them. I expect a very simple cycle will be on the cards but time will tell.


2g Test

900mg Deca

Like that


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> 2g Test
> 
> 900mg Deca
> 
> Like that


Looks like my last cycle. Plus dbol and proviron and mast lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Looks like my last cycle. Plus dbol and proviron and mast lol


Lol, same stuff but lower doses


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol, same stuff but lower doses


My cycle lower doses lol errm maybe


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> My cycle lower doses lol errm maybe


You wasn't on 2g of test a week you **** lol

Just pinned right pec


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session,

Chest & Tri's

Flat Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

Incline Bench

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

Dips

[email protected]

Incline DB Flys

12x10kg

10x15kg

6x20kg

Tricep Work

Extensions, Skull Crushers, Single Arm Pull Downs

Food all good, dinner is a rump steak, a chicken breast and I'm having some chips too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didnt you do chest on Saturday and bench 120 for 6?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didnt you do chest on Saturday and bench 120 for 6?


Certainly did lol

Was a bonus session with a mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Certainly did lol
> 
> Was a bonus session with a mate.


Cool progress :thumbup1:

:lol:

JK

srs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Try supersetting dips and db flys one day, that really works well I find, hurts like fook! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool progress :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> JK
> 
> srs


Pmsl.

It did cross my mind mate, but I 100% know I would do damage lol

Was happy with it, nice slow reps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> It did cross my mind mate, but I 100% know I would do damage lol
> 
> Was happy with it, nice slow reps.


lol, in what sense do damage? No spotter to help you grind out to 10 @ 100?

Still decent mate, I haven't tried to bench heavy for a while now. Sad....


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You wasn't on 2g of test a week you **** lol
> 
> Just pinned right pec


 no 1 1/2 lol x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, in what sense do damage? No spotter to help you grind out to 10 @ 100?
> 
> Still decent mate, I haven't tried to bench heavy for a while now. Sad....


Well I can tell I'm a little weaker on my right, gives way before left lol. So the fear is, something goes pop mid rep and I blow something.

The members at our place at 7am I don't think know how to spot and I wouldn't trust anyone I don't know tbh :lol:

You'll come back strong mate, I'm certain of that


----------



## flinty90

2 in morning and im laid hete wide awake ffs..

I have learned to use the weight alot more last couple of months rather than going

Really heavy and not using targetted muscle as much

Im getting alot more feeling and doms for days after

I know doms isnt always a sign but i like to feel it whete i e trained

Makes me feel its been fully hit...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 2 in morning and im laid hete wide awake ffs..
> 
> I have learned to use the weight alot more last couple of months rather than going
> 
> Really heavy and not using targetted muscle as much
> 
> Im getting alot more feeling and doms for days after
> 
> I know doms isnt always a sign but i like to feel it whete i e trained
> 
> Makes me feel its been fully hit...


Get the fùck out here with 2am serious talk 

I know what you mean mate, switching things up brings new pain.


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day today, left home at 6am to get down fackin' saaaf.

Just a seminar, which didn't really have much relevance to me. So, lunch came, i had a plate of Chicken and Rice then a plate of spuds and salmon 

Then left :lol:

Best part of day was the guy was there I told you about before who competes. Pretty much spent my time talking to him, top bloke. 3 weeks out from Mr.Universe at 18st 9lb and 6% BF mg:

Were going to arrange him to put me through my paces once the comp is done. Should be fun 

Back session tomorrow, ready for it. Also ready for bed lol


----------



## Mish

R0BLET said:


> Rest day today, left home at 6am to get down fackin' saaaf.
> 
> Just a seminar, which didn't really have much relevance to me. So, lunch came, i had a plate of Chicken and Rice then a plate of spuds and salmon
> 
> Then left :lol:
> 
> *Best part of day* was the guy was there I told you about before who competes. Pretty much spent my time talking to him, top bloke. 3 weeks out from Mr.Universe at 18st 9lb and 6% BF mg:
> 
> Were going to arrange him to put me through my paces once the comp is done. Should be fun
> 
> Back session tomorrow, ready for it. Also ready for bed lol


Best part of your day was receiving that PM of my big natty sack you lying bastard!


----------



## jon-kent

So you gonna get railed by this new guy once his comp is done and his johnson is carbed up and full ! Prepare your angus


----------



## Keeks

Mawning! 

Think I'm coming out of weekend hibernation for the universe, always a good show and where one day I want to be. :thumbup1:

Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Mawning!
> 
> Think I'm coming out of weekend hibernation for the universe, always a good show and where one day I want to be. :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a good day.


Morning 

Do it! If anything it'll spur you on that bit more in these last weeks :beer:

I need to go to a show tbh. Some bloke asked me if I was competing next year - I nearly spat my BCAA's in his face 

Where's it at? I don't really keep up with the events. My bad !


----------



## TELBOR

Today's back session;

Wide Grip Pull Ups

[email protected]

DB Rows

10x40kg

8x50kg

8x50kg

Close Grip Pulley Rows

10x65kg

8x72.5kg

6x80kg

15x35kg

Bent over Oly Bar Rows

10x60kg

8x100kg

6x120kg

12x60kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x50kg

8x72.5kg

6x80kg

Bicep work

BB Curls, DB Hammers, EZ Bar Preacher Curls

Done.

Was soaked with sweat 










Enjoy lol


----------



## jon-kent

How did you get pi$$ on your vest ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> How did you get pi$$ on your vest ?


Mish did it :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning
> 
> Do it! If anything it'll spur you on that bit more in these last weeks :beer:
> 
> I need to go to a show tbh. Some bloke asked me if I was competing next year - I nearly spat my BCAA's in his face
> 
> Where's it at? I don't really keep up with the events. My bad !


Yeah you defo need to get yourself to a show, they're ace and really motivating!

Universe is at Southport.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah you defo need to get yourself to a show, they're ace and really motivating!
> 
> Universe is at Southport.


I'll drag the missus to one lol.

Is that the one Carl is doing?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll drag the missus to one lol.
> 
> Is that the one Carl is doing?


She would love it!!! 

Yep, and Hamster too.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> She would love it!!!
> 
> Yep, and Hamster too.


I think she'd get bored lol

I see, well they'll both do great!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I think she'd get bored lol
> 
> I see, well they'll both do great!!


Ha ha, no way would she!!!!!!! :thumb:

Yep, they sure will!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no way would she!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Yep, they sure will!


He's scared of her perving at guys that look like they train pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's scared of her perving at guys that look like they train pmsl


She's not in to men with muscles , thought that was obvious lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> She's not in to men with muscles , thought that was obvious lol


She said something different last night :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> She said something different last night :whistling:


Thought thats what she said, was a little muffled lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She said something different last night :whistling:


Did she? Lol. She was poorly last night so I hope you went easy on her mate.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Did she? Lol. She was poorly last night so I hope you went easy on her mate.


So easy she probably couldn't even tell


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought thats what she said, was a little muffled lol


Muffled by chelseas child like balls (tiny and hairless)


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Muffled by chelseas child like balls (tiny and hairless)


She thought they were strepsils


----------



## flinty90

jon-kent said:


> Muffled by chelseas child like balls (tiny and hairless)


That describes all our balls ya cnut lol..


----------



## jon-kent

flinty90 said:


> That describes all our balls ya cnut lol..


 :lol: apart from us hairy nattys


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> :lol: apart from us hairy nattys


Here here! :lol:

Although I'd much rather no balls and lots of juicy muscle pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Here here! :lol:
> 
> Although I'd much rather no balls and lots of juicy muscle pmsl


As apposed to no balls and no muscle lol..


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Here here! :lol:
> 
> Although I'd much rather no balls and lots of juicy muscle pmsl


True mate......Rob must feel terrible

At least hes got a good job and nice house :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> True mate......Rob must feel terrible
> 
> At least hes got a good job and nice house :lol:


I have nothing lol

No balls, no muscles!

Could do with joining Team Darkness 

May have some fried chicken later tbh


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I have nothing lol
> 
> No balls, no muscles!
> 
> Could do with joining Team Darkness
> 
> May have some fried chicken later tbh


Get dem dark gainz bro.

Remember - no swimming


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breeeeeda's source


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Breeeeeda's source
> 
> View attachment 136797


Dont you start Ben


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> :lol: apart from us *fat* nattys


Edited mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont you start Ben


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> He's scared of her perving at guys that look like they train pmsl


Course Rob can catch a train, silly.

Oops, just read that again, my bad.

Love you Rob! 



R0BLET said:


> I have nothing lol
> 
> No balls, no muscles!
> 
> Could do with joining Team Darkness
> 
> May have some fried chicken later tbh


Team Darkness is way to hard-core for you, I'm already thinking of dropping out after one session of fasted cardio this morning, I'm fvcked and just don't think I can keep up with them.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Course Rob can catch a train, silly.
> 
> Oops, just read that again, my bad.
> 
> Love you Rob!
> 
> Team Darkness is way to hard-core for you, I'm already thinking of dropping out after one session of fasted cardio this morning, I'm fvcked and just don't think I can keep up with them.


Maybe a good idea for us to get together to do a session then, wear the granny pants that "fit" if you want


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Shoulders

Warm up with 5kg DB - sides,rears, fronts.

Rear Flys (machine)

12x30kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

6x60kg

Seated HS Shoulder Press

12x20kg

10x40kg

8x60kg

6x70kg

DB Side Raises

10x5kg

10x10kg

10x10kg

Not heavy and not much as this is where trap twinges still!

DB Press

10x20kg

8x30kg

6x35kg

Tricep Work

Extensions, Rope Pull Downs

Pre - 5g Glutamine, 10g Arginine, 25g Malto

Intra - 15g iBCAA's, 25g Malto, 25g Dextrose

Post - 40g Whey, 500ml Liquid egg whites (16 eggs) 50g Malto, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creapure

Plenty of Rice, oats, chicken today.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Warm up with 5kg DB - sides,rears, fronts.
> 
> Rear Flys (machine)
> 
> 12x30kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x50kg
> 
> 6x60kg
> 
> Seated HS Shoulder Press
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x60kg
> 
> 6x70kg
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 10x5kg
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> Not heavy and not much as this is where trap twinges still!
> 
> DB Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 8x30kg
> 
> 6x35kg
> 
> Tricep Work
> 
> Extensions, Rope Pull Downs
> 
> Pre - 5g Glutamine, 10g Arginine, 25g Malto
> 
> Intra - 15g iBCAA's, 25g Malto, 25g Dextrose
> 
> Post - 40g Whey, 500ml Liquid egg whites (16 eggs) 50g Malto, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creapure
> 
> Plenty of Rice, oats, chicken today.


Good workout mate, doing shoulders/tri's myself inabit, 35kg on db press is good tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good workout mate, doing shoulders/tri's myself inabit, 35kg on db press is good tbh


Thanks mate, 40's in the tank if I did them before the HS press I reckon 

How's training going?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, 40's in the tank if I did them before the HS press I reckon
> 
> How's training going?


Going well, weights still dropping off and keeping strength, cant complain tbh, should be starting a lean bulk in a couple weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Going well, weights still dropping off and keeping strength, cant complain tbh, should be starting a lean bulk in a couple weeks


Sounds good mate, Andy looking after you I hope lol

Have you seen any lean bulk plans yet?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate, Andy looking after you I hope lol
> 
> Have you seen any lean bulk plans yet?


Nah not yet, going to be doing it natty though


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nah not yet, going to be doing it natty though


Good lad. AAS isn't all that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad. AAS isn't all that




Morning benders


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 136843
> 
> 
> Morning benders


Lol, do one you natty scum!!

Morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, do one you natty scum!!
> 
> Morning


That's natty, weak scum to you! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's natty, weak scum to you! lol


Suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Suppose


I bloody am


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I bloody am


Shat it you schlaaaag! Don't be getting down on this leg thing mate.


----------



## Mish

Could be worse Ben you could have legs like Chelsea


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mish said:


> Could be worse Ben you could have legs like Chelsea


Think I'd kill myself if i looked like that vest wearing gypo


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Think I'd kill myself if i looked like that vest wearing gypo


His face looks like he's borderline down syndrome


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> His face looks like he's borderline down syndrome


Bet he's got a blue badge in the car


----------



## Ginger Ben

Strong bulk


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong bulk
> 
> View attachment 136845


You think that was rice and oats that built him?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You think that was rice and oats that built him?
> 
> :lol:


Yeah special fried rice and flapjacks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah special fried rice and flapjacks lol


That's dinner sorted!!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Food talk everywhere!!!! Special fried rice & flapjacks now on my list! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Food talk everywhere!!!! Special fried rice & flapjacks now on my list! :bounce:


Hmmm, I am going to have a flapjack I reckon or a TPW whey and crisp :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, I am going to have a flapjack I reckon or a TPW whey and crisp :lol:


I like your thinking. I've got a box of them in my cupboard and they tease me every time I open the cupboard door. Little buggers.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I like your thinking. I've got a box of them in my cupboard and they tease me every time I open the cupboard door. Little buggers.


Oh dear, put them in a cupboard you don't go in lol.

Just about to blast one in the microwave


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear, put them in a cupboard you don't go in lol.
> 
> Just about to blast one in the microwave


Getting a box of those next order


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting a box of those next order


Getting or buying 

10/15 secs in microwave and they are pretty darn good mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Getting or buying
> 
> 10/15 secs in microwave and they are pretty darn good mate!


Reckon I can wrangle a few for nowt


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Reckon I can wrangle a few for nowt


Keep me posted


----------



## TELBOR

Legs Friday!!

May also do arms later on too 

Nailed food by 5pm yesterday - appetite is sky high.

So thought fook it! Pizza and Ben & Jerrys, but just had pizza in the end lol


----------



## flinty90

Get it in ya filthy roiding no testicle puzza munching

Sticky finger loving beefcake  . Oh morning


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Get it in ya filthy roiding no testicle puzza munching
> 
> Sticky finger loving beefcake  . Oh morning


Pmsl. I am seriously atrophied actually!

HCG needed


----------



## TELBOR

Today's leg session,

Legs

Squats

12x60kg

10x100kg

6x140kg

Seated Calf Raises

12x20kg

12x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

Ham Curls

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Leg Extensions

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

Dropset

10x70kg

10x40kg

10x25kg

Leg Abductor

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x65kg

Standing Calf Raises - body weight using reebok step

Decline Leg Press - Wide Stance

10x100kg

10x200kg

8x250kg

Legs screaming at me, swallowed a mouthful of sick on leg extensions lol

10 mins steep incline on treadmill.

Done!

Really happy with that, just kept going. I'll be in serious cripple mode tomorrow and i'm off to Meadowhall tonight so add probably 1 mile of walking round shops on top 

Can't wait to do legs next week!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I am seriously atrophied actually!
> 
> HCG needed


Muppet. Drs labs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Muppet. Drs labs


Thanks x

LOL. Short esters work quick at giving me that peanut look 

TBH I will throw it in when the 6 weeks are up. So far so good, tren shoulders are sneaking in :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Ouch, that looks a darn good leg session! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ouch, that looks a darn good leg session! :thumbup1:


Haha, it was keeks 

Well happy with Squats, hoping to be adding a few more KG's to that next week. Haven't done squats properly in a good year, felt awesome TBH! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks x
> 
> LOL. Short esters work quick at giving me that peanut look
> 
> TBH I will throw it in when the 6 weeks are up. So far so good, tren shoulders are sneaking in :beer:


How long you been on now?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How long you been on now?


It'll be start of week 4 on Monday mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It'll be start of week 4 on Monday mate


Groovy, gainz should be in full flow now then with the short esters, just in time to finish before you get too big :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Groovy, gainz should be in full flow now then with the short esters, just in time to finish before you get too big :lol:


Don't worry, 4 week break and back on lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Haha, it was keeks
> 
> Well happy with Squats, hoping to be adding a few more KG's to that next week. Haven't done squats properly in a good year, felt awesome TBH! :beer:


Blimey. Squats?? You'll kill em mate. 140 is just starters... :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Blimey. Squats?? You'll kill em mate. 140 is just starters... :thumb:


Topped out at 170/180 i think mate. Would be nice to get there again then move forward


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one. I did 180 for 4 about 5 years back. Was murdering my training partners stats who then decided we were gonna drop squats. Cheers.

Back to 120 for 6 now. Should be good lifting over the winter


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Don't worry, 4 week break and back on lol


Junkie slag


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. I did 180 for 4 about 5 years back. Was murdering my training partners stats who then decided we were gonna drop squats. Cheers.
> 
> Back to 120 for 6 now. Should be good lifting over the winter


Lol, poor sod couldn't keep up 

120 is plenty! And yes lifting over winter is far more rewarding - love those calories


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie slag


Lol, you've banged more in than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you've banged more in than me


 :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Reckon I can wrangle a few for nowt


----------



## Galaxy

Smashing leg session there Rob :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Blasted arms in yesterday afternoon, ruined them.

Leg doms are nice and deep pmsl hams and glutes in bits 

Shopping for clothes last night, starting to find more and more "normal" stuff that just doesn't fit!

Arms, shoulders and chest I can find good fits then torso looks like a tent pmsl

Good ain't it!!


----------



## flinty90

All sounds positive mate. Cant wait till next time i see ya ...


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Blasted arms in yesterday afternoon, ruined them.
> 
> Leg doms are nice and deep pmsl hams and glutes in bits
> 
> Shopping for clothes last night, starting to find more and more "normal" stuff that just doesn't fit!
> 
> Arms, shoulders and chest I can find good fits then torso looks like a tent pmsl
> 
> Good ain't it!!


Them dark gainz flowing well mate !!!


----------



## Keeks

Ha ha, welome to my world......I hate clothes shopping now! :lol:

Leggings, baggy trousers, elasticated granny pants and a blue vest to complete your wardrobe, all you need. :thumbup1:

Its good though when you notice changes like that, pushes you even more. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, welome to my world......I hate clothes shopping now! :lol:
> 
> Leggings, baggy trousers, elasticated granny pants and a blue vest to complete your wardrobe, all you need. :thumbup1:
> 
> Its good though when you notice changes like that, pushes you even more. :thumbup1:


Haha, off out again today to try and find some things.

I see your pain, dat ass 

Missus has the same issue with tops, big boobs so buys stuff to fit them but it's baggy around everywhere else!

Got a blue vest, I'll where it Monday and take a snap in homage to @Chelsea and Team Darkness 

Yeah it is good and will defo spur me on :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, off out again today to try and find some things.
> 
> I see your pain, dat ass
> 
> Missus has the same issue with tops, big boobs so buys stuff to fit them but it's baggy around everywhere else!
> 
> Got a blue vest, I'll where it Monday and take a snap in homage to @Chelsea and Team Darkness
> 
> Yeah it is good and will defo spur me on :beer:


Ha ha, exactly, it's dat ass and in all honesty, although a nightmare to get clothes that fit, I do like it.  It's round! 

Lol, is there anyone that can get decentfitting clothes, it seems not but good luck for today's shop.

I'm sporting a b.ball best today, for that dark cardio. :thumbup1: Lol, yeah we defo need a blue vest snap shot of dem gains. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all you sexy people!

Chest Monday


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you sexy people!
> 
> Chest Monday


Obviously your talking to me so morning mate.

Chest ?! You and 99% of the training world :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Have a good one bro..


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Obviously your talking to me so morning mate.
> 
> Chest ?! You and 99% of the training world :lol:


Of course I was!!

Need to catch up with Ronin Vlogs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Have a good one bro..


Was a good one bro, trained with the guy I used to at Fitness First.

I'll write it up later


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Of course I was!!
> 
> Need to catch up with Ronin Vlogs :lol:


Catch up before its gone mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning junkie, good weekend?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning junkie, good weekend?


Busy one mate!

But got everything done 

Still have leg doms today from Friday, so I'm happy with that leg routine.

Best get looking in journals tbh , been a little slack!!


----------



## TELBOR

Todays sessions!

Chest and Tri's

Flat Bench

10x40kg

8x80kg

6x100kg

12x40kg

DB Flys

12x10kg

10x15kg

10x20kg

Incline Bench

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x100kg

Was fooked :lol:

Pec Fly Machine

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

Dropset

10x95kg

10x60kg

10x30kg

Tri's - Rope Pull Downs, Skull Crushers

Done.

Trained with old training partner from Fitness First, got him on a guest pass as he's at Pure. But he's signing up soon, hope he defo does as it will certainly help me and him too :beer:

Haven't seen him for a good 6 months and said i've really grown on shoulders and chest 

Cant grumble.

Meal 1 - Oats, PB with Milk

Pre - AAKG, Creapure, Glutamine, Malto

Intra - iBCAA's, Malto,Dextrose

Post - Whey, Glutamine, Creapure, Malto & Dextrose

Plus 500ml Liquid Egg Whites - 16 eggs down in one NOM NOM NOM 

Meal 2 - 200g Rice, 250g Chicken

Meal 3 - Same

Meal 4 - Same

Meal 5 - Either Fish or Mince Beef, Spuds and veggies

Meal 6 - Whey and Coconut Milk

Couple of whey and oat shakes and some other bits throughout the day.


----------



## jon-kent

Bit of post workout sex mate ????

Do you really just drink your egg white ?


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Bit of post workout sex mate ????
> 
> Do you really just drink your egg white ?


Haha, that was sorted 

Yeah I did today lol. Don't usually but I'd already mixed my shake with water. They taste of nothing so just chug away. Mate was like "that's disgusting!"

MTFU!!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Haha, that was sorted
> 
> Yeah I did today lol. Don't usually but I'd already mixed my shake with water. They taste of nothing so just chug away. Mate was like "that's disgusting!"
> 
> MTFU!!


What do you normally do with them then ? Mix with protein powder ? If there tastless its great for making you look like rocky as people dont know there tasteless :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> What do you normally do with them then ? Mix with protein powder ? If there tastless its great for making you look like rocky as people dont know there tasteless :lol:


Oats and Whey 

That's a good point, may just drink it constantly 

They're really nice for scrambled eggs too. Just pain free, 50g of protein, 250cals per bottle and they last longer than the Muscle Food ones.

You have a bottle in that box, so i'd like a video of you chugging them :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Oats and Whey
> 
> That's a good point, may just drink it constantly
> 
> They're really nice for scrambled eggs too. Just pain free, 50g of protein, 250cals per bottle and they last longer than the Muscle Food ones.
> 
> You have a bottle in that box, so i'd like a video of you chugging them :lol:


Cool, sounds like a big meal with oats and whey mate !!!

Haha i'll taste them on camera for you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Cool, sounds like a big meal with oats and whey mate !!!
> 
> Haha i'll taste them on camera for you :lol:


Nah, 60/90g of oats, 30g whey and 500ml of them... one shaker 

You best do, wish i'd done something funny with it now!


----------



## Sambuca

ah the old drinking eggs.

i used to have 10 eggwhites couple of scoops of whey for brekkie. lol. to many eggwhites and i just felt sick as fcuk lol


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Nah, 60/90g of oats, 30g whey and 500ml of them... one shaker
> 
> You best do, wish i'd done something funny with it now!


I cant believe how much you eat :lol: and how much i dont eat !!!

Yeah you should have put a sock or some pants in the box as well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ah the old drinking eggs.
> 
> i used to have 10 eggwhites couple of scoops of whey for brekkie. lol. to many eggwhites and i just felt sick as fcuk lol


LOL, they're all good. Nice addition and easy to up protein, don't bloat me like whey does too 

Its the TPW bars making me fart, you was correct *****. @Mish gets the same!


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> I cant believe how much you eat :lol: and how much i dont eat !!!
> 
> Yeah you should have put a sock or some pants in the box as well :lol:


ive eaten more at 7am than u eat all day pmsl. roblet loves his fcking soreen beasty food that is haha


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> LOL, they're all good. Nice addition and easy to up protein, don't bloat me like whey does too
> 
> Its the TPW bars making me fart, you was correct *****. @Mish gets the same!


have 1 the another an hour or two later. its awful. my farts had a green aura to them


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> I cant believe how much you eat :lol: and how much i dont eat !!!
> 
> Yeah you should have put a sock or some pants in the box as well :lol:


I'd eat more if i had time too mate, i have a good appetite 

Oh, i got some beans and sausages in a tin yesterday - you made me  I'll have them on toast one day this week :lol:


----------



## Mish

R0BLET said:


> LOL, they're all good. Nice addition and easy to up protein, don't bloat me like whey does too
> 
> Its the TPW bars making me fart, you was correct *****. @Mish gets the same!


Rob I should have a video ready in about 45 minutes. I can feel the wee b*stard threatening to seep out


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ive eaten more at 7am than u eat all day pmsl. roblet loves his fcking soreen beasty food that is haha


LOL, I like to get my food in early.

Oh yeah, stocked up on Soreen yesterday.... so i'll have some this week 



Sambuca said:


> have 1 the another an hour or two later. its awful. my farts had a green aura to them


I can believe this :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mish said:


> Rob I should have a video ready in about 45 minutes. I can feel the wee b*stard threatening to seep out


Lovely 

PMSL at your signature! Takes half the screen up!!


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> ive eaten more at 7am than u eat all day pmsl. roblet loves his fcking soreen beasty food that is haha


 :lol: i know mate i remember our diet talks before my fight !

2 shakes and tin of sardines for the DAY !!!

You actually did have more at breakfast :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> I'd eat more if i had time too mate, i have a good appetite
> 
> Oh, i got some beans and sausages in a tin yesterday - you made me  I'll have them on toast one day this week :lol:


Beans and sausage for the win !

Musclefoods finest cumberlands :lol: hahahahahHa


----------



## jon-kent

Everyone says them tpw bars give them the sh!ts !!!

Rob,resten,sam,mish all say the same lol. I wanna try 1 now :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> :lol: i know mate i remember our diet talks before my fight !
> 
> 2 shakes and tin of sardines for the DAY !!!
> 
> You actually did have more at breakfast :lol:


i find that insane.

hows your metabolism? might find you need to kick start it up i reckon it could be fked up lol


----------



## Sambuca

a terrible thing happened jon.

I watched all of dbz and all the movies except the latest one.

wtf am i gonna do on a night!?


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> i find that insane.
> 
> hows your metabolism? might find you need to kick start it up i reckon it could be fked up lol


It was insane mate :lol: but over 2 half stone had to go in 7 weeks :lol:

Fcuk knows how my metabolism is mate ? How do you find out lol ?


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> a terrible thing happened jon.
> 
> I watched all of dbz and all the movies except the latest one.
> 
> wtf am i gonna do on a night!?


Afro samurai mate is alright ! And just started watching samurai champoo or something its called i think.


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Afro samurai mate is alright ! And just started watching samurai champoo or something its called i think.


i seen em all mate.

i might dl dbz kai rofl

its the bruce faulconer sound track which makes it epic for me. so reckon it would suck. new dbz series needs to happen. although after watching the movies wtf is left. it just got retarded lol still some good 1 liners from vegeta.

sorry rob


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> It was insane mate :lol: but over 2 half stone had to go in 7 weeks :lol:
> 
> Fcuk knows how my metabolism is mate ? How do you find out lol ?


its hard to just tell

http://www.livestrong.com/article/369380-how-to-know-if-you-have-high-or-low-metabolism/

i have a super high metabolism.

i literally just sweat 24/7 and wear a tshirt when its minus 10 outside lol

good indication can be where you store your fat.

read up on this as well http://www.ion.ac.uk/information/onarchives/autumnbiosignature-modulation-weight-loss-through-hormone-balance

tell me what body type you are. its good as you can tailor your diet around it. which tbh instead of going balls out bulk might be better for you as you wont a more controlled approach.

just my 2p


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> i seen em all mate.
> 
> i might dl dbz kai rofl
> 
> its the bruce faulconer sound track which makes it epic for me. so reckon it would suck. new dbz series needs to happen. although after watching the movies wtf is left. it just got retarded lol still some good 1 liners from vegeta.
> 
> sorry rob


I download kai after as well :lol:

My mate said he watched new film with eng subtitles the other day ! Said it was good !!!


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> its hard to just tell
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/369380-how-to-know-if-you-have-high-or-low-metabolism/
> 
> i have a super high metabolism.
> 
> i literally just sweat 24/7 and wear a tshirt when its minus 10 outside lol
> 
> good indication can be where you store your fat.
> 
> read up on this as well http://www.ion.ac.uk/information/onarchives/autumnbiosignature-modulation-weight-loss-through-hormone-balance
> 
> tell me what body type you are. its good as you can tailor your diet around it. which tbh instead of going balls out bulk might be better for you as you wont a more controlled approach.
> 
> just my 2p


I'll check that now mate and tell you ! Cheers bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

Pair of queers with the cartoon talk 

Yes @jon-kent, defo in for the win with that tin of goodness!!


----------



## jon-kent

@Sambuca it wasnt really any of them groups as its mainly love handles from looking at me !!


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> I download kai after as well :lol:
> 
> My mate said he watched new film with eng subtitles the other day ! Said it was good !!!


my bro said it was ok.

ill wait for dub.

most the movies are sh1t but i did like the fact they used disturbed as the sound track. cant beat a bit of heavy metal while pummeling sh1t


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Pair of queers with the cartoon talk
> 
> Yes @jon-kent, defo in for the win with that tin of goodness!!


Thank me when your a 17st beast mate


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> @Sambuca it wasnt really any of them groups as its mainly love handles from looking at me !!


so hips? get ur missus to look at ur shoulders/upper back.

probably insulin type which is the same as me.

i have super lean legs and arms. but love handles :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> so hips? get ur missus to look at ur shoulders/upper back.
> 
> probably insulin type which is the same as me.
> 
> i have super lean legs and arms. but love handles :lol:


When you say super lean legs..... you mean chicken legs you c.unt


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> When you say super lean legs..... you mean chicken legs you c.unt


my legs have really come on. im quite impressed with em tbh good calves and splits in quad. they chaffe too so cant be that small


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Thank me when your a 17st beast mate


PMSL

I would die at 17st


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> so hips? get ur missus to look at ur shoulders/upper back.
> 
> probably insulin type which is the same as me.
> 
> i have super lean legs and arms. but love handles :lol:


Whats she looking for on my upper back :lol: shes blinded by love mate i sit there going mental with how fat i am (after 1st fight) and shes sat there going "ur not fat" :lol: so theres no point in asking her !


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> my legs have really come on. im quite impressed with em tbh good calves and splits in quad. they chaffe too so cant be that small


Need update pics, do it.... do it now!

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I would die at 17st


Be a big coffin ! Plus ur mrs could move down here and me and bruce will look after her


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Whats she looking for on my upper back :lol: shes blinded by love mate i sit there going mental with how fat i am (after 1st fight) and shes sat there going "ur not fat" :lol: so theres no point in asking her !


Aww, that's what couples do. I either say i'm skinny or fat each day and she's says i'm neither :lol:

You aint fat JK.


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Whats she looking for on my upper back :lol: shes blinded by love mate i sit there going mental with how fat i am (after 1st fight) and shes sat there going "ur not fat" :lol: so theres no point in asking her !


on your shoulder blade you can check if you have a fold of skin


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Be a big coffin ! Plus ur mrs could move down here and me and bruce will look after her


She's a fackin' southerner so she may be able to understand you. I'll keep you posted if I die mate


----------



## Sambuca

jon if ur missus ever needs looking after ;D

p.s with mine she cant cook for sh1t so


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> jon if ur missus ever needs looking after ;D
> 
> p.s with mine she cant cook for sh1t so


Come down and fight bruce to the death, winner gets my widow :lol: (you cant just run him over in your jet car)


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> Aww, that's what couples do. I either say i'm skinny or fat each day and she's says i'm neither :lol:
> 
> You aint fat JK.


 :wub:

Yeah not anymore :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> on your shoulder blade you can check if you have a fold of skin


Yeah mate think ive got that lol


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Come down and fight bruce to the death, winner gets my widow :lol: (you cant just run him over in your jet car)


haha id never fight bruce. id roll around with him on the floor playing doggy games

that sounds so wrong +__+


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate think ive got that lol


ok so insulin resistant.

need to keep your blood sugars levels. easily done. let me know when u need help with ur diet and ill throw some ideas on timing etc. if u care lol


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> haha id never fight bruce. id roll around with him on the floor playing doggy games
> 
> that sounds so wrong +__+


No it dont mate everyone knows what you mean :lol: bruce got dem voodoo powers


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate think ive got that lol


Resten Aids?


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> ok so insulin resistant.
> 
> need to keep your blood sugars levels. easily done. let me know when u need help with ur diet and ill throw some ideas on timing etc. if u care lol


Here is a pic of my back (was showing the boys how much my hair has growen from veeting for my fight lol) lifting my arm so it makes my back look tighter than it actually is lol


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Here is a pic of my back (was showing the boys how much my hair has growen from veeting for my fight lol) lifting my arm so it makes my back look tighter than it actually is lol
> 
> View attachment 137135


Awesome development Jon


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Awesome development Jon


 :lol: you sarcastic fcuker :lol:

It might not look good pretty but its strong and does the job :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Here is a pic of my back (was showing the boys how much my hair has growen from veeting for my fight lol) lifting my arm so it makes my back look tighter than it actually is lol
> 
> View attachment 137135


You need some Tren in those shoulders :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You need some Tren in those shoulders :beer:


personally jon...taking robs advice regarding training/diet/gear...& doing the opposite has seen me well


----------



## jon-kent

JANIKvonD said:


> personally jon...taking robs advice regarding training/diet/gear...& doing the opposite has seen me well


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> personally jon...taking robs advice regarding training/diet/gear...& doing the opposite has seen me well


This is true @jon-kent

"Jan lower your doses, why so much, why this why that"

Jan goes all mental again 

Only messing  x


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> This is true @jon-kent
> 
> "Jan lower your doses, why so much, why this why that"
> 
> Jan goes all mental again
> 
> Only messing  x


between us....my mrs has asked me to come off everything. so im going natty for the rest of my days


----------



## zack amin

JANIKvonD said:


> between us....my mrs has asked me to come off everything. so im going natty for the rest of my days


fcuking pussy


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> between us....my mrs has asked me to come off everything. so im going natty for the rest of my days


Good man!! Won't last. UKM makes you come back on


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Good man!! Won't last. UKM makes you come back on


we'll see mate....doubt it tho. bulk etc will be natty, start a power PCT this week...nothing daft. but i've been on long enough now tbf. be interesting to see regardless


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> *between us*....my mrs has asked me to come off everything. so im going natty for the rest of my days


err there's a problem here.....lol

in all seriousness though mate, just test will be fine


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> err there's a problem here.....lol
> 
> in all seriousness though mate, just test will be fine


pmsl....robs the only man alive id trust with my mrs tbf, aint fek all gonna happen there :lol:

tried explaining that test only is fine....but she's having none f it. im not the kind to lie & do it behind her back.....so off it im coming


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....robs the only man alive id trust with my mrs tbf, aint fek all gonna happen there :lol:
> 
> tried explaining that test only is fine....but she's having none f it. im not the kind to lie & do it behind her back.....so off it im coming


lol true enough, if you ever need a bloke to accompany your Mrs anywhere without fear your choices are Alan Carr or Roblet pmsl

Fair enough mate, it's not that bad and to be honest might be a lot better for you longer term. Might have to watch your diet though else you'll become a right fat cvnt lol


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....robs the only man alive id trust with my mrs tbf, aint fek all gonna happen there :lol:
> 
> tried explaining that test only is fine....but she's having none f it. im not the kind to lie & do it behind her back.....so off it im coming


Nobody is safe around me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nobody is safe around me :lol:


Paedo


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Paedo


Correct 

2ml of rat píss in the left pec Benjamin.

Still at 90kg, which I'm happy with considering I dropped the orals a week ago.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Correct
> 
> 2ml of rat píss in the left pec Benjamin.
> 
> Still at 90kg, which I'm happy with considering I dropped the orals a week ago.
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Nice action - pec jabs are the way forward. That's good. Probably heavier than me now.....oh dear oh dear lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol true enough, if you ever need a bloke to accompany your Mrs anywhere without fear your choices are Alan Carr or Roblet pmsl
> 
> Fair enough mate, it's not that bad and to be honest might be a lot better for you longer term. Might have to watch your diet though else *you'll become a right fat cvnt* lol


agree'd lol. can def tell my body struggles to lose it as quick these days.....we'll see how it goes anyway


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Correct
> 
> 2ml of rat píss in the left pec Benjamin.
> 
> Still at 90kg, which I'm happy with considering I dropped the orals a week ago.
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Pec jabs.......sod that! Im assuming you are using Synthol in your pecs to try to keep up


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice action - pec jabs are the way forward. That's good. Probably heavier than me now.....oh dear oh dear lol


Piece of píss aren't they  Haha, I have heavier legs though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Pec jabs.......sod that! Im assuming you are using Synthol in your pecs to try to keep up


Pussy, scared you'll pop yours? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Piece of píss aren't they  Haha, I have heavier legs though :lol:


Fvcking barney has heavier legs than me. I have lower body aids at the moment lol


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Pec jabs.......sod that! Im assuming you are using Synthol in your pecs to try to keep up


Easy mate, you've got more to aim at too!

Haha, yes - rumbled.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking barney has heavier legs than me. I have lower body aids at the moment lol


Chop em off


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all.

Back today, plenty of snap to follow the session too.

Chest is nice as tight from yesterday so can't grumble 

Food today is mainly chicken and pasta, oats and whey.

Slow cooked chicken off last night, haven't done it in a while as tbh it saves time! So I'll keep doing that.










Looks gooooood!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking barney has heavier legs than me. I have lower body aids at the moment lol


 :lol: Lower body aids, can I have some of that please?

And morning Rob. :thumbup1: Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Lower body aids, can I have some of that please?
> 
> And morning Rob. :thumbup1: Have a good one.


Can you fùck! Need dat ass 

Morning Keeks, have a good one too! X


----------



## TELBOR

Back and Bi's Session

Wide Grip Pull Ups

[email protected]

Bent Over Oly Bar Rows

12x60kg

10x100kg

8x120kg

Close Grip Pulley Rows

12x65kg

10x72.5kg

10x80kg

15x35kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x50kg

10x65kg

8x80kg

12x35kg Underhand

Bicep Work

Barbell Curls, DB Curls, Pulley Curls

Done!

Chris from @PowerMyself kindly gave me a t-shirt at the gym today, thanks mate :beer:

Usual pre,intra and post drinks consumed.

Have fun!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good sesh rob, hows the cycle treating ya? pics?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh rob, hows the cycle treating ya? pics?


Thanks mate 

Excellent so far, only got a couple of weeks left then it's time to cruise and I'll see how I feel about another.

No pics, was planning on doing some today but didn't get chance too .

Soon though :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Excellent so far, only got a couple of weeks left then it's time to cruise and I'll see how I feel about another.
> 
> No pics, was planning on doing some today but didn't get chance too .
> 
> Soon though :beer:


Same again next time you reckon?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Same again next time you reckon?


I think so mate, it's working and that's the main thing.

So another Tren, test and mast 6 weeker after a month cruising.

Probably looking to add var in for the 6 weeks too.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I think so mate, it's working and that's the main thing.
> 
> So another Tren, test and mast 6 weeker after a month cruising.
> 
> Probably looking to add var in for the 6 weeks too.


get some inj var!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> get some inj var!


Maybe mate, would that be jabbing ED though to match orals.....?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Maybe mate, would that be jabbing ED though to match orals.....?


you could do eod 50mg


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> you could do eod 50mg


As opposed to 100mg ED with orals....


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> As opposed to 100mg ED with orals....


ye&#8230;.. 25x times more bio available


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ye&#8230;.. 25x times more bio available


I'll look into it mate.

You tried it or is it to be tried in that blend you have?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I'll look into it mate.
> 
> You tried it or is it to be tried in that blend you have?


mike used it mate. few months ago. looked epic from it

i will try it though at some point.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> mike used it mate. few months ago. looked epic from it
> 
> i will try it though at some point.


Sorry mate, he did say.

I'll have a look into it


----------



## Sambuca

Sambuca said:


> mike used it mate. few months ago. looked epic from it
> 
> i will try it though at some point.


would be an amazing addition to short blast of test tren mast tbh. your muscles will be so hard and full

infact i might get some haha


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> would be an amazing addition to short blast of test tren mast tbh. your muscles will be so hard and full
> 
> infact i might get some haha


Yeah that's why I thought var would be a nice choice, I'm gaining size well and keeping the water at bay - IMO.

So hardening up and keeping full is the plan 

I know you'll get some, you have everything!

What labs do it.....?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's why I thought var would be a nice choice, I'm gaining size well and keeping the water at bay - IMO.
> 
> So hardening up and keeping full is the plan
> 
> I know you'll get some, you have everything!
> 
> What labs do it.....?


just wildcat to my knowledge mate. ill have a fish around though today ^_^


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whats the plan after the second blast then? Cruise on low dose test?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> just wildcat to my knowledge mate. ill have a fish around though today ^_^


Good man


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Whats the plan after the second blast then? Cruise on low dose test?


Possibly mate, may just taper off and have a think about what I'd like to do.

Ultimate goal is grow till March and cut from there, so may well keep test in at a low dose E10D's.

2nd blast should take me up to the new year, I'll see how I'm looking around then.

Think I'm finding a good place with diet, training and peds ATM. See how long it lasts


----------



## PowerMyself

R0BLET said:


> Back and Bi's Session
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Bent Over Oly Bar Rows
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 8x120kg
> 
> Close Grip Pulley Rows
> 
> 12x65kg
> 
> 10x72.5kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 15x35kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x65kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 12x35kg Underhand
> 
> Bicep Work
> 
> Barbell Curls, DB Curls, Pulley Curls
> 
> Done!
> 
> Chris from @PowerMyself kindly gave me a t-shirt at the gym today, thanks mate :beer:
> 
> Usual pre,intra and post drinks consumed.
> 
> Have fun!!


No problem. Hope it fits, they didn't have a smaller size than X-Small, but hopefully you'll grow into it.

Very impressed with your training this morning, this guy works hard. I saw him do at least 15 sets of barbell curls inbetwen texting on his phone.


----------



## TELBOR

PowerMyself said:


> No problem. Hope it fits, they didn't have a smaller size than X-Small, but hopefully you'll grow into it.
> 
> Very impressed with your training this morning, this guy works hard. I saw him do at least 15 sets of barbell curls inbetwen texting on his phone.


PMSL.

Thanks Chris!!

Rumbled :lol:

Although I do use my phone all the way through my sessions..... :lol:


----------



## PowerMyself

Yeah, no-one minds you listening to One Direction, but you could keep the signing down to a minimum..

'and live while we're young...'


----------



## TELBOR

PowerMyself said:


> Yeah, no-one minds you listening to One Direction, but you could keep the signing down to a minimum..
> 
> 'and live while we're young...'


It's just one of those songs that gets me through each sessions


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Possibly mate, may just taper off and have a think about what I'd like to do.
> 
> Ultimate goal is grow till March and cut from there, so may well keep test in at a low dose E10D's.
> 
> 2nd blast should take me up to the new year, I'll see how I'm looking around then.
> 
> Think I'm finding a good place with diet, training and peds ATM. See how long it lasts


Good plan. My concern with these short blasts is what happens when you come off? You look great for 6 weeks but then what? I'm toying with B&C for a while when I go on next. Not sure though.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan. My concern with these short blasts is what happens when you come off? You look great for 6 weeks but then what? I'm toying with B&C for a while when I go on next. Not sure though.


I'll soon see given it's my first crack at it lol.

Hopefully I'll take something away from it that's keepable 

Short or long B&C?


----------



## flinty90

Just fcukin stay on till you die. I am even though im weak fat and greedy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll soon see given it's my first crack at it lol.
> 
> Hopefully I'll take something away from it that's keepable
> 
> Short or long B&C?


Sure you will mate, diet is key to that and you don't have trouble smashing in food so you should be ok. Get a regular training partner too and you can push bigger weights going in to cruises and that all helps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just fcukin stay on till you die. I am even though im weak fat and greedy


pmsl - I remember when I first started posting on here and you were just on var I think and heaving massive weights around. Get back on that!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just fcukin stay on till you die. I am even though im weak fat and greedy


Lol, I'll probably die in a few months


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure you will mate, diet is key to that and you don't have trouble smashing in food so you should be ok. Get a regular training partner too and you can push bigger weights going in to cruises and that all helps.


Yeah food seems to be no problem at all. A nice 4k cals is the average ATM.

I'm hoping my mate joins up soon then that's Monday to Fridays sessions sorted!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - I remember when I first started posting on here and you were just on var I think and heaving massive weights around. Get back on that!


T-Bullets was his first dabble, then var, then test and dbol I think


----------



## JANIKvonD

zack amin said:


> fcuking pussy


just noticed this u cvnt. u getting in on this bulk comp?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> T-Bullets was his first dabble, then var, then test and dbol I think


Alright princess I'm sure he can speak for himself :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright princess I'm sure he can speak for himself :lol:


Lol. He's poorly sick


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. He's poorly sick


Pussyitis? Caught it from Barney lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anyway get some pics up you slag, you're not normally shy about them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pussyitis? Caught it from Barney lol


Poor Barny, permanent ban the daft sod!



Ginger Ben said:


> Anyway get some pics up you slag, you're not normally shy about them


Haha, i know mate. Not like me at all! I shall aim to get some up this week for you :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Poor Barny, permanent ban the daft sod!
> 
> Haha, i know mate. Not like me at all! I shall aim to get some up this week for you :wub:


Lol yeah he just told me. Shame.

Lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah he just told me. Shame.
> 
> Lovely


I'll blame the Whiskey 

I'll try and get some up thursday if I can mate


----------



## flinty90

I am sick yes lol..

Ginger your right t bullets and var made me stronger

Than anything else ive ever had.. I did better back then with less

Clue on weight watchers than i do now on gear and supposed

Proper diets lol.. Madness


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I am sick yes lol..
> 
> Ginger your right t bullets and var made me stronger
> 
> Than anything else ive ever had.. I did better back then with less
> 
> Clue on weight watchers than i do now on gear and supposed
> 
> Proper diets lol.. Madness


Ahh newbie gains eh, can't beat them. No really, you can't lol.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh newbie gains eh, can't beat them. No really, you can't lol.


Obviously im exxagerating slightly. But yes newbie gains where awesome

Not exactly weak now as im training different but

Diet wise weigh****chers was deffo simpler lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Obviously im exxagerating slightly. But yes newbie gains where awesome
> 
> Not exactly weak now as im training different but
> 
> Diet wise weigh****chers was deffo simpler lol...


Newbie gains are the best!!

Simple meals and I grew pmsl

No weighing, now P C & F's . Just food


----------



## 25434

Ullo Robbie doblet....just swooshing in like the ninja that I am to see what's what....all ok in here methinks...

over and out...swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshhh......


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Ullo Robbie doblet....just swooshing in like the ninja that I am to see what's what....all ok in here methinks...
> 
> over and out...swooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooshhh......


You loon :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Poor Barny, permanent ban the daft sod!
> 
> Haha, i know mate. Not like me at all! I shall aim to get some up this week for you :wub:


Barnys been permanently banned, srs?

And x 2 for pics!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Barnys been permanently banned, srs?
> 
> And x 2 for pics!


Yeah he's a daft sod lol.

Perv


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he's a daft sod lol.
> 
> Perv


Oh heck, I saw he'd been banned but didnt know it was permanent. Say hello to him anyway.

Perv, me?! No way!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, I saw he'd been banned but didnt know it was permanent. Say hello to him anyway.
> 
> Perv, me?! No way!


I will 

Night perv :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Rest day today. I say rest, but it's a full day of Golf 'doh.

Food will be pants today, as in not enough. I'm literally out from 7am till gone 7pm.

Never mind!

Shoulders tomorrow so got that to look forward too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rest day today. I say rest, but it's a full day of Golf 'doh.
> 
> Food will be pants today, as in not enough. I'm literally out from 7am till gone 7pm.
> 
> Never mind!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow so got that to look forward too


Pmsl only day you work long hours and you're playing fvcking golf lol hard life eh!

Fvcking butlers late with my tea.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl only day you work long hours and you're playing fvcking golf lol hard life eh!
> 
> Fvcking butlers late with my tea.....


Play golf.... I can't play golf pmsl

If anyone asks what my handicap is, I say GOLF! 

Sack him mate, idle sod :lol:


----------



## Queenie

I thought barny was given a month off?

Oh and good morning!


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rest day today. I say rest, but it's a full day of Golf 'doh.
> 
> Food will be pants today, as in not enough. I'm literally out from 7am till gone 7pm.
> 
> Never mind!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow so got that to look forward too


Take tuppawear to the golf course!


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Take tuppawear to the golf course!


I asked lol

Not the correct etiquette so they say 

Just had 400ml of coconut milk and a couple of scoops of whey , that's 900+ cals .

Fingers crossed it gets rained off as it's tipping it down !!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I thought barny was given a month off?
> 
> Oh and good morning!


He opened another account lol

MORNING!


----------



## Mish

Well if you can't take Tupperware to the golf club you sack it off. You've got to get your priorities right.


----------



## TELBOR

Mish said:


> Well if you can't take Tupperware to the golf club you sack it off. You've got to get your priorities right.


Yeah your right. What was i thinking


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> He opened another account lol
> 
> MORNING!


Ohhhhh.... naughty, naughty


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhhh.... naughty, naughty


And one too many whiskeys :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> He opened another account lol
> 
> MORNING!


 mg: :lol: Oh dear!


----------



## flinty90

Have a good day ****...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Have a good day ****...


Pooped lol

Walking around for 6 hours pulling metal sticks and smacking balls up and down hills ain't half tiring :lol:

M1 now, usual spastics on the road!!

Shoulders may need to be sacked off , meeting manager early


----------



## sxbarnes

I dunno how all the old farts do it


----------



## flinty90

sxbarnes said:


> I dunno how all the old farts do it


Ask him !!! Rob how do you do it lol...


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I dunno how all the old farts do it


I think the average age of the members there was 75 pmsl

They up and down the holes like you wouldn't believe !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Ask him !!! Rob how do you do it lol...


I struggle pmsl

Tbh the worse part was blisters coming. Bloody golf shoes!

Shoulder time. Gonna sneak a quick session


----------



## flinty90

Hope its quick but quality mate no rushing or you will injure x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Hope its quick but quality mate no rushing or you will injure x


Was spot on, rears, sides and pressing all done.

Shoulders

DB warm up - Sides,Front and Rears

Rear delt flys

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

8x80kg

HS Shoulder Press

15x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

15x20kg

DB Side Raises

12x5kg

12x7.5kg

10x10kg

Nice and slow, controlled positive and negative.

Trixep extensions and done!!

Usual shakes blah blah blah

Out with boss today, so food will be cocked up again!!

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

How are you rear delt flying more than you press? You got one of those pec decs that you can use facing backwards??

Good session though, good quick blast.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How are you rear delt flying more than you press? You got one of those pec decs that you can use facing backwards??
> 
> Good session though, good quick blast.


Correct benjamin


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How are you rear delt flying more than you press? You got one of those pec decs that you can use facing backwards??
> 
> Good session though, good quick blast.


It is ben yes its pretty wierd mechanics as it feels light as fcuk on chest too


----------



## Laurieloz

Been browsing through the journals, Rob.

Nice workout here:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> Been browsing through the journals, Rob.
> 
> Nice workout here:thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## Laurieloz

I suppose people have their own particular cliques and certain circles.

I stand alone. Perhaps because I'm a little misunderstood or deemed downright strange by some people:rolleye: :turned:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I think the average age of the members there was 75 pmsl
> 
> They up and down the holes like you wouldn't believe !!


 they got the time to do it


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Legs in an hour 

Keyboard warriors out in numbers yesterday on the Rep thread, jealousy seems to be the fuel for hate I think.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Legs in an hour
> 
> Keyboard warriors out in numbers yesterday on the Rep thread, jealousy seems to be the fuel for hate I think.
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Morning mate,

Lol I must have missed the part of the job spec that said I had to be a nutritionist and quiz people on their diet before answering their questions in the 'supplements' section....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Lol I must have missed the part of the job spec that said I had to be a nutritionist and quiz people on their diet before answering their questions in the 'supplements' section....


Think we all missed it tbh mate :lol:

Surprised the mods have let the thread run tbh, reps for companies that provide revenue for the site being slated 

That's good isn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Like you said just a few getting their knickers in a twist. Pathetic really. I agree that there are a lot of reps these days but then there are a lot of supps companies too and they all want some, wonder why? Oh yeas cos we do a good job for them....lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like you said just a few getting their knickers in a twist. Pathetic really. I agree that there are a lot of reps these days but then there are a lot of supps companies too and they all want some, wonder why? Oh yeas cos we do a good job for them....lol


Bless em 

Funny how when a "free samples" thread pops up by the companies the posts soon fly up!

Anyway, another short and sweet session done.

Legs

Squats

12x60kg

10x100kg

6x140kg

Leg Extensions

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Seated Calf Raises

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

Ham Curls

[email protected]

Another short and sweet one, like Bambi on ice walking to the changing rooms 

Usual shakes consumed and a banana , love a good nana :lol:

Plenty of chicken, rice and wraps today - wraps to make up for cals lost in the week 

Here's a pic update, doesn't say a lot tbh but it's a pic. Sorry @Keeks, green vest not blue


----------



## Keeks

WTF?! Green vest and a peeled banana?! You will never get dem dark gainz!

Looking good though! :thumbup1:

Have a good day bambi!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> WTF?! Green vest and a peeled banana?! You will never get dem dark gainz!
> 
> Looking good though! :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a good day bambi!


Dark gainz will come in chicke rice and peas 

Thanks, not a massive difference in picture I know, but weight is up and clothes are tighter :lol:

You too keeks  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gettin dem tren boulders brah lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dark gainz will come in chicke rice and peas
> 
> Thanks, not a massive difference in picture I know, but weight is up and clothes are tighter :lol:
> 
> You too keeks  x


Well you're getting there then! Add some twerking and that might help!  x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Gettin dem tren boulders brah lol


Cheers brah


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Well you're getting there then! Add some twerking and that might help!  x


My ass is large enough pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Food is going down nicely today, can't beat legs to keep you hungry!

May rest up tomorrow, missus is at work and I usually have a session of some sort. We'll see.

Supps cupboard was a little messy so had a tidy up of it, here's a nice selection of GN and TPW. Oh @Ginger Ben, I have £20 of TPW point's to use..... any suggestions?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Food is going down nicely today, can't beat legs to keep you hungry!
> 
> May rest up tomorrow, missus is at work and I usually have a session of some sort. We'll see.
> 
> Supps cupboard was a little messy so had a tidy up of it, here's a nice selection of GN and TPW. Oh @Ginger Ben, I have £20 of TPW point's to use..... any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 137452


Lol, send them to me you ar5e! :lol:

Get a box of bars mate or I fancy the look of that new amino nrg intra we've just launched. Looks good with a bit of caffeine added and bcaas and eaas etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, send them to me you ar5e! :lol:
> 
> Get a box of bars mate or I fancy the look of that new amino nrg intra we've just launched. Looks good with a bit of caffeine added and bcaas and eaas etc.


Yes I did see that new intra mate, may go on that tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes I did see that new intra mate, may go on that tbh.


You had a sample of the key lime pie whey yet? Sounds nice


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You had a sample of the key lime pie whey yet? Sounds nice


Ordering some later, bloody love key lime pie so hoping its nice.


----------



## TELBOR

@Ginger Ben

Done!



Thought I had £20 though lol

2 bags here next week hopefully :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben
> 
> Done!
> 
> View attachment 137454
> 
> 
> Thought I had £20 though lol
> 
> 2 bags here next week hopefully :beer:


Not bad for £6!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not bad for £6!


Not too bad at all :beer:

Tell you what though, the whey and crisp bar give me shocking farts :lol: :lol: Only had 1 from last box pmsl. Too risky during the week


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not too bad at all :beer:
> 
> Tell you what though, the whey and crisp bar give me shocking farts :lol: :lol: Only had 1 from last box pmsl. Too risky during the week


pmsl, me too, seems a lot of people get that problem


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, me too, seems a lot of people get that problem


Nice to have a clear out at the weekends though


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Not too bad at all :beer:
> 
> Tell you what though, the whey and crisp bar give me shocking farts :lol: :lol: Only had 1 from last box pmsl. Too risky during the week


Me too. I'll blame them then:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea Delts coming on mate. How's about five sets of squats next week????? :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea Delts coming on mate. How's about five sets of squats next week????? :beer:


Thanks 

Yeah I would of done more today, damn meeting early that was landed on me on the way home last night!

Next week I'll do more, probably 5 sets 15,12,10,8, 6.


----------



## TELBOR

Late post for me on a Saturday!!

Cracked a little chest session out this morning, with a little shoulders and tri's.

Nothing major;

Incline and Decline bench up to 100kg

Flys up to 20kg DB's

Cables flys mid and low pulley

Chest press machine

DB side raises - pinned both delts so just to help things along 

V bar and Rope push downs

2 compliments today at the gym, can't grumble at that.

Still plenty to do, but finding a nice steady place ATM with training and diet so I'm happy.

TPW Amino NRG arrived today, only ordered it yesterday so that's good. I'll try it Monday 

Just had a mid afternoon power shake;

4 scoops of GN Rhubarb and Custard whey

2 scoops of super fine oats

1000ml gold top 










1,600 cals and blooming lovely!

Plus breakfast, shakes and 2 meals already had that's a nice 3,500 ish cals and still plenty of time to eat 

Butcher is a legend, nipped in earlier 3kg of chicken breast and 2kg of mince, all vacuum packed separately .... £20 :beer:

Have a good one !!


----------



## Sambuca

I like the gn rhubarb and custard lovely in milk nom nom nom

Doing good mate !


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Late post for me on a Saturday!!
> 
> Cracked a little chest session out this morning, with a little shoulders and tri's.
> 
> Nothing major;
> 
> 2 compliments today at the gym, can't grumble at that.
> 
> Have a good one !!


Still wearing the same green top as yesterday eh? Nice one:cool:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I like the gn rhubarb and custard lovely in milk nom nom nom
> 
> Doing good mate !


Nice isn't it!

Cheers ***** :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Still wearing the same green top as yesterday eh? Nice one:cool:


Lol.

Light grey vest today


----------



## flinty90

Might have to sample some gn whey.. Sound nice


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Might have to sample some gn whey.. Sound nice


I'll sort you out mate 

Should have the key lime pie and blueberry cheesecake next week :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Nice lie in today and a few bacon cobs for breakfast, with hob nobs and a cuppa 

Oh and a oats and whey shake :lol:

Gave the Feurza super rip a try yesterday, pip free and quite smooth tbh.

2 weeks from tomorrow left on this little cycle, so far so good.

Then a 4/6 week cruise and I'll see if I fancy another crack at it 

Nando's later, free chicken


----------



## Keeks

Good evening Rob......hope you enjoyed your bacon cob.......followed by nobs of the hob.........is your tea corn on the cob?! 

Hope you've had a good weekend and enjoyed your rhyming food. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

If no pics I'm gonna sob


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good evening Rob......hope you enjoyed your bacon cob.......followed by nobs of the hob.........is your tea corn on the cob?!
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend and enjoyed your rhyming food. :thumbup1:


Morning Dat Ass!

I did, but suffered the aftermath with acid all night :crying:

So I'm a little tired today, good job I haven't much on at work today


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> If no pics I'm gonna sob


Lol, I'll try and get some done this morning 

X


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning Dat Ass!
> 
> I did, but suffered the aftermath with acid all night :crying:
> 
> So I'm a little tired today, good job I haven't much on at work today


 :lol: Good morning.

Oh no, that's no good. I can help with that, next time just send me the bacon Cob and hob non a and I'll sorry them out. 

Have you ever had peppermint capsules, they sometimes help with stuff like that, always handy to have a stash of them.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Good morning.
> 
> Oh no, that's no good. I can help with that, next time just send me the bacon Cob and hob non a and I'll sorry them out.
> 
> Have you ever had peppermint capsules, they sometimes help with stuff like that, always handy to have a stash of them.


Are you asking me to come and cook you breakfast :lol:

I shall get some, always seem to get a little after a cheat or 2. Popped some gaviscon as that's all I had, helped a little bit 

Couple of pics, from Saturday and earlier.




























I'm happy :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Good work there, but still no blue vest?!?!? Tut tut tut!

Yeah the peppermint capsules are great, help with bloating too so always have them on hand when I get back into normal-ish eating, defo worth a go. And they give you minty burps, nice! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good work there, but still no blue vest?!?!? Tut tut tut!
> 
> Yeah the peppermint capsules are great, help with bloating too so always have them on hand when I get back into normal-ish eating, defo worth a go. And they give you minty burps, nice! :lol:


Lol, I'll pay homage to @Chelsea at some point this week 

I shall order some this week, any links? Or just eBay .

Oh, used the amino NRG from TPW today, quiet nice tbh and pretty good :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll pay homage to @Chelsea at some point this week
> 
> I shall order some this week, any links? Or just eBay .
> 
> Oh, used the amino NRG from TPW today, quiet nice tbh and pretty good :beer:


I need to order some of that, placed an order last week and forgot half of the stuff I need so will do another and get some.

Yep, just Ebay shops, will see which one I order from but theres loads on there anyway.


----------



## Keeks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-of-Peppermint-100-Capsules-Indigestion-Wind-IBS-/190405394636?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c550bc0cc

These are the ones I get, always had good service from the company too.


----------



## sxbarnes

Was only joking about the pics Rob. Think you made @Keeks happy though...


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I need to order some of that, placed an order last week and forgot half of the stuff I need so will do another and get some.
> 
> Yep, just Ebay shops, will see which one I order from but theres loads on there anyway.


Silly sod, make use of that rep deal on one order 



 Keeks said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oil-of-Peppermint-100-Capsules-Indigestion-Wind-IBS-/190405394636?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item2c550bc0cc
> 
> These are the ones I get, always had good service from the company too.


Why thank you! I shall take a look now :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Was only joking about the pics Rob. Think you made @Keeks happy though...


LOL, i'm a tight ar5e with pics lately 

@Keeks is easily please mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hahaha...robs face for the first time. yo fugly 

hows it today rob


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha...robs face for the first time. yo fugly
> 
> hows it today rob


Mate my mug is all over UKM, just have to find it lol

Good, just about to have some spuds and chicken, well hungry!


----------



## Dai Jones

Might as well follow


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> Might as follow as well


Good lad :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll pay homage to @Chelsea at some point this week
> 
> I shall order some this week, any links? Or just eBay .
> 
> Oh, used the amino NRG from TPW today, quiet nice tbh and pretty good :beer:


You cant be considered a real man or bodybuilder if you haven't got a blue vest......man up and buy one....

http://www.topman.com/en/tmuk/product/clothing-140502/mens-t-shirts-vests-2179512/mens-vests-1908805/light-blue-gym-vest-2068322?refinements=Colour%7b1%7d~%5bblue%5d%5ecategory~%5b1150513%7c207183%5d&bi=1&ps=200

Its even in an XXS for you mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You cant be considered a real man or bodybuilder if you haven't got a blue vest......man up and buy one....
> 
> http://www.topman.com/en/tmuk/product/clothing-140502/mens-t-shirts-vests-2179512/mens-vests-1908805/light-blue-gym-vest-2068322?refinements=Colour%7b1%7d~%5bblue%5d%5ecategory~%5b1150513%7c207183%5d&bi=1&ps=200
> 
> Its even in an XXS for you mate :lol:


LOL, I do have one mate 

I'll wear it soon! Promise.


----------



## sxbarnes

A royal blue top is the way to go...


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> A royal blue top is the way to go...


I believe it is Royal Blue sir. FFS i'll wear it tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody acid again!! Grrrr.

More chicken and spuds shortly, nom nom nom 

Just got some bits from needle exchange lol they love me


----------



## jon-kent

Ive never looked back since getting that blue vest !!!


----------



## 25434

sxbarnes said:


> Was only joking about the pics Rob. Think you made @Keeks happy though...


Yes, me too...  :laugh:.......you look good Robbie Dobbie.....and bacon cobs? Phwoooooaaaarrrrrrrr......haven't had one for aaagggeeeeerrrrrrrs.....feel the need now, could be a weekend treat methinks...

Hope the week is being good to ya......


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Coming along well in the pics.

Lifts coming along too?


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Yes, me too...  :laugh:.......you look good Robbie Dobbie.....and bacon cobs? Phwoooooaaaarrrrrrrr......haven't had one for aaagggeeeeerrrrrrrs.....feel the need now, could be a weekend treat methinks...
> 
> Hope the week is being good to ya......


Have a bacon cob this weekend Flubs 

My treat!! :lol:

So far so good missus :beer:

Hope all is well your way


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Coming along well in the pics.
> 
> Lifts coming along too?


Morning mate, thank you.

Well I'm not trying to push lots more weight, but reps are getting easier


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, thank you.
> 
> Well I'm not trying to push lots more weight, but reps are getting easier


?!?!?!?!/!!//!!/!/!?!;!//!/@&$%*@%

Morning mate, session today?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ?!?!?!?!/!!//!!/!/!?!;!//!/@&$%*@%
> 
> Morning mate, session today?


WTF! :lol:

Yeah all done, had a cheeky arm session. Mainly due to doing chest saturday it's kinda knocked things out of sync lol

So arms today, shoulders tomorrow, legs Thursday and chest Friday - did back yesterday.

Rest all weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol was my fury at you not upping weights! Won't grow unless you do....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol was my fury at you not upping weights! Won't grow unless you do....


Oh lol. Weights are going up, but not like 10/20kg 

Just little bits here and there. Wrists are painful on lots of exercises - not sure what that's about.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol. Weights are going up, but not like 10/20kg
> 
> Just little bits here and there. Wrists are painful on lots of exercises - not sure what that's about.


That's odd about wrists mate, grip a bit off maybe? Do you keep wrist straight when pressing or let your hand bend back? Bending it back will fvck wrist up eventually I've found.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's odd about wrists mate, grip a bit off maybe? Do you keep wrist straight when pressing or let your hand bend back? Bending it back will fvck wrist up eventually I've found.


As straight as possible tbh, not sure if it's down to doing barbell pressing lots more than DB's.

But yeah, bending back in general seems to niggle lol.

Deca and GH needed I think :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Still getting the acid, it did clear up last night after a load of Peppermint Oil tabs, thanks @Keeks.

But they seem to have had a crappy side effect.... as in crappy  Plop plop plop!

Chicken and spuds have been on the menu today, along with shakes etc.

Seems i'm a member of a new "Team" on here, Team Bellend according to @onthebuild - you sir are a c.unt! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello slack erse


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin bully boys in here


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hello slack erse


Hello slack jaw 



flinty90 said:


> Fcukin bully boys in here


Haha, really... don't go calling names or you'll be banned unless your someone special...... you aint special :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

high/low estrgo for joints? +_+ doubt either tbh lol plus u had some npp in ur system, dont think (not sure lol) it has a benefit to joints though like its slow release brother deca


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> high/low estrgo for joints? +_+ doubt either tbh lol plus u had some npp in ur system, dont think (not sure lol) it has a benefit to joints though like its slow release brother deca


Hmm, could be. Just seems the right wrist tbh.

I'll work through it, only pain during reps so its worth battling on :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning !

Boulder time, had an extra 30 mins in bed - rebel doubled ZMA lol worked a treat!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

DB Warm Up - Sides, Fronts and Rears

DB Seated Press

12x25kg

10x30kg

8x35kg

12x15kg

DB Side Raises

12x7.5kg

10x12.5kg

10x15kg

12x5kg

Shoulder Press Machine

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x65kg

12x30kg

Rear Fly Machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

10x70kg

15x30kg

BNP - few sets at 40kg just to finish things off

Done!


----------



## flinty90

Good session brother nice to see simple and solid mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work mate, love a good boulders session. Are you doing stuff like drop sets, forced reps, negatives etc?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate, love a good boulders session. Are you doing stuff like drop sets, forced reps, negatives etc?


Thanks mate.

Drop sets where it's gone from heavy set to light 12/15 rep sets as above.

Few forced reps, but don't really force too much as I'd probably hurt myself lol

Negatives all over the place, mainly on seated machine press today


----------



## TELBOR

Key Lime Pie whey...... Lovely!

Quite Zesty to pretty refreshing with water 

I'll try the Blueberry cheesecake later :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Rob have you tried Upright rows instead of seated M/c press,you will recruit many more fibres for the same effort Tbh?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Rob have you tried Upright rows instead of seated M/c press,you will recruit many more fibres for the same effort Tbh?


I haven't mate, may give them a little test run :beer:

Cheers mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy

biglbs said:


> Rob have you tried Upright rows instead of seated M/c press,you will recruit many more fibres for the same effort Tbh?


I tend to do both during a shoulder workout, would say that's overkill based on what you said?


----------



## sxbarnes

Upright rows with bar only in squat rack always **** people off


----------



## TELBOR

Legs!

That is all.


----------



## Another Excuse

I would spend half my day making up all the shakes ???? have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> I would spend half my day making up all the shakes ???? have a good one!


Lol, I'm like a well oiled machine for my pre/intra/post shakes


----------



## TELBOR

Legs

Squats

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

Same throughout as wanted to concentrate on depth and negatives.

Ham Curls

12x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

Leg Extensions

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Dropset

8x80kg

8x50kg

8x25kg

Calf Raises (Leg Press Machine)

12x50kg

12x100kg

12x150kg

12x200kg

Then a few sets on preacher curls to polish the guns :lol:

Tomorrow morning should be good, off work so I'll not rush out of bed


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> Same throughout as wanted to concentrate on depth and negatives.
> 
> Ham Curls
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 8x50kg
> 
> 8x25kg
> 
> Calf Raises (Leg Press Machine)
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x100kg
> 
> 12x150kg
> 
> 12x200kg
> 
> Then a few sets on preacher curls to polish the guns :lol:
> 
> Tomorrow morning should be good, off work so I'll not rush out of bed


Dude this looks a bit limited for legs, wheres the leg press, another hammy movement and another calf exercise? Or do you do legs again later on in the week.......once your tampon is out? 

Omg I have just seen that you did some bicep curls after legs, this should not even be possible......negged :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Dude this looks a bit limited for legs, wheres the leg press, another hammy movement and another calf exercise? Or do you do legs again later on in the week.......once your tampon is out?
> 
> Omg I have just seen that you did some bicep curls after legs, this should not even be possible......negged :2guns:


Bet the cvnt jogged home too :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet the cvnt jogged home too :lol:


With interval sprints as well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Dude this looks a bit limited for legs, wheres the leg press, another hammy movement and another calf exercise? Or do you do legs again later on in the week.......once your tampon is out?
> 
> Omg I have just seen that you did some bicep curls after legs, this should not even be possible......negged :2guns:


Is it fcuk Lieutenant Dan 

I do throw leg press in usually, but didn't feel the need to.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet the cvnt jogged home too :lol:


Sorry Mr. Platz


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Is it fcuk Lieutenant Dan
> 
> I do throw leg press in usually, but didn't feel the need to.


But you felt the need to bicep curl.......you disappoint me :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sorry Mr. Platz


Lol, don't know what you mean.... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> But you felt the need to bicep curl.......you disappoint me :ban:


Hell yeah Philip! Don't hate.



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, don't know what you mean.... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hell yeah Philip! Don't hate.
> 
> View attachment 137924


Awesome photo......i'll let you off this once with a warning


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Awesome photo......i'll let you off this once with a warning


Haha, good pic isn't it!

This one is good, BEAST!


----------



## Ginger Ben

My legs look more like Lou's


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My legs look more like Lou's


Similar 

Crazy difference isn't it. Lou was the ultimate Bicep and Chest boy going off that pic :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

fk at ronnies legs.

how did he find pants to fit?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> fk at ronnies legs.
> 
> how did he find pants to fit?!


Commando


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 10x100kg


that some squating there mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> that some squating there mate :thumb:


It was good thanks mate, change from the norm to just stick at one weight and keep depth.

Pain is coming already :beer:

Best check in your journal!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> My legs look more like Lou's


Yeah lou fcukin beale off eastenders lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yeah lou fcukin beale off eastenders lol..


He wishes mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yeah lou fcukin beale off eastenders lol..


Was thinking more Lou from little Britain pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was thinking more Lou from little Britain pmsl


Agreed!


----------



## Another Excuse

Legs and biceps... Shame on you!


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Legs and biceps... Shame on you!


Get out :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ClarkyBoy said:


> I tend to do both during a shoulder workout, would say that's overkill based on what you said?


It depends on intensity mate,i fail most sets,or perform drops/negs--so intensity is very high , I keep one type of press in normaly ,then raises/shrugs/upright rows/front raises/cable work etc varied and change every workout:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning scumbags!

Day off today to accompany the mrs to the hospital, trained earlier though 

Just sat waiting for MRI.

Here's the chest session, switched it up today and did as @flinty90 suggested.

Incline DB Press

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

10x25kg

9x25kg

9x25kg

So it's basically 10 sets, same wait, 40 secs rest between sets and crack on! Killer.

Cables Flys

[email protected],15kg,17.5kg,20kg

Press Ups

3x10kg

Tricep work and DONE!

Pretty FOOKED tbh.

Nice to try something different.

Nando's again today pmsl

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Good session mate should have chest humming for a few days.

Exactly what i will do sunday but with 28kg dbs this week x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good session mate should have chest humming for a few days.
> 
> Exactly what i will do sunday but with 28kg dbs this week x


It's getting there already lol

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Late night, up till 4am pmsl.

Decided I'd be a good partner and tell the missus i would pick her and her mate up from a night out. I was pooped!!

She'll be hanging out her bum as she ain't been píssed for over a year :lol:

Anyway, 1800 cals for breakfast;

Bacon cobs

Coco pops

Gold top milk

2 scoops of whey

And a Tea 

Saw @flinty90 last night, nice to have a catch up and took him a little treat - few pics of my cockle to keep him warm at work :lol:

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, make sure you look after her, bacon butty in bed, perfect hang over accompaniment. 

Have a good day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Late night, up till 4am pmsl.
> 
> Decided I'd be a good partner and tell the missus i would pick her and her mate up from a night out. I was pooped!!
> 
> She'll be hanging out her bum as she ain't been píssed for over a year :lol:
> 
> Anyway, 1800 cals for breakfast;
> 
> Bacon cobs
> 
> Coco pops
> 
> Gold top milk
> 
> 2 scoops of whey
> 
> And a Tea
> 
> Saw @flinty90 last night, nice to have a catch up and took him a little treat - few pics of my cockle to keep him warm at work :lol:
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Did you try getting some 3some activity from the pair of them? 

1800 calories for M1, not far off my full daily intake, jelly! Cannot wait till calorie surplus arrives!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, make sure you look after her, bacon butty in bed, perfect hang over accompaniment.
> 
> Have a good day. :thumbup1:


She's been looked after all day keeks, even bathed her pmsl

Hope you've had a good one


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Did you try getting some 3some activity from the pair of them?
> 
> 1800 calories for M1, not far off my full daily intake, jelly! Cannot wait till calorie surplus arrives!


Nah, maybe next time mate :lol:

Haha, it's cheat day. 26 mcdonalds nuggets earlier, couple of cheese burgers, shake and fries 

Thinking what else I can get down me lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> She's been looked after all day keeks, even bathed her pmsl
> 
> Hope you've had a good one


 :lol: You bathed her?! :lol:

Yeah, good but busy ta.

Anyway, if you're talking burgers and fries, I'm off.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: You bathed her?! :lol:
> 
> Yeah, good but busy ta.
> 
> Anyway, if you're talking burgers and fries, I'm off.


Yes, I'm too kind aren't I 

You're always busy!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yes, I'm too kind aren't I
> 
> You're always busy!!


Yes you at but that's good.

There's a thread about hang overs and its got me wanting one so I can be lazy and eat junk, and now I want to be bathed too, lol.

Yeah, too busy, but only 5 weeks left till last comp and then it's time to chill out and be not busy.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes you at but that's good.
> 
> There's a thread about hang overs and its got me wanting one so I can be lazy and eat junk, and now I want to be bathed too, lol.
> 
> Yeah, too busy, but only 5 weeks left till last comp and then it's time to chill out and be not busy.


She's even getting a head rub as I text pmsl

Haha, I charge by the hour if you require my services :lol:

That 5 weeks will fly and then it's gonna be all out bulk!!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> She's even getting a head rub as I text pmsl
> 
> Haha, I charge by the hour if you require my services :lol:
> 
> That 5 weeks will fly and then it's gonna be all out bulk!!!


Rob giving his missus a head massage...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob giving his missus a head massage...
> 
> View attachment 138088


You saying my lady is a dog....


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You saying my lady is a dog....


Only messing mate, you've sent me pictures, she's a fitty really. No offense intended. No idea how you pulled her though!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> You saying my lady is a dog....


You out earlier?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> She's even getting a head rub as I text pmsl
> 
> Haha, I charge by the hour if you require my services :lol:
> 
> That 5 weeks will fly and then it's gonna be all out bulk!!!


Do you offer a free trial?

Lol, yeah it'll fly and I'm hyped up and raring to go at the minute so it's good, then cream cake and pot noodle bulk.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Only messing mate, you've sent me pictures, she's a fitty really. No offense intended. No idea how you pulled her though!


Exactly!

It's the quads he hides Imo


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Only messing mate, you've sent me pictures, she's a fitty really. No offense intended. No idea how you pulled her though!


Cùnt :lol:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Exactly!
> 
> It's the quads he hides Imo


I don't think he is going to be giving us xmas cards this year....


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Cùnt :lol:


Sorry! :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> I don't think he is going to be giving us xmas cards this year....




Robs early then!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Late night, up till 4am pmsl.
> 
> Decided I'd be a good partner and tell the missus i would pick her and her mate up from a night out. I was pooped!!
> 
> She'll be hanging out her bum as she ain't been píssed for over a year :lol:
> 
> Anyway, 1800 cals for breakfast;
> 
> Bacon cobs
> 
> Coco pops
> 
> Gold top milk
> 
> 2 scoops of whey
> 
> And a Tea
> 
> Saw @flinty90 last night, nice to have a catch up and took him a little treat - few pics of my cockle to keep him warm at work :lol:
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Was great to see you too mate. Looking really stocky and well

Bro. And really appreciate you running round and bringing me that stuff

X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Was great to see you too mate. Looking really stocky and well
> 
> Bro. And really appreciate you running round and bringing me that stuff
> 
> X


Thanks mate, last week on cycle now...... So the hard work starts for a while pmsl

Good day yesterday?

No worries mate, hope you like them  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, last week on cycle now...... So the hard work starts for a while pmsl
> 
> Good day yesterday?
> 
> No worries mate, hope you like them  x


Back to 79kg in a fortnight then pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back to 79kg in a fortnight then pmsl


Lol. Feck off!

So long as I'm 89/90kg end of November I'll be happy to blast again 

Just going to stick with same oils and go with blue hearts to start off.

Still keen to find some Pfizer GH if possible, we'll see lol


----------



## Tom90

Glad to see training is going well mate


----------



## TELBOR

Tom90 said:


> Glad to see training is going well mate


Cheers dude :beer:

Trying to keep up with balloon head @Sambuca


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cheers dude :beer:
> 
> Trying to keep up with balloon head @Sambuca


Thats not hard bro does she even lift


----------



## TELBOR

It's Monday!!

So it compulsory chest day 

Back to usual routine, then @flinty90's chest session as an extra last session of each week 

Broken sleep last night, forgot to take zinc and magnesium lol

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Thats not hard bro does she even lift


Good point mate! Pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

GM Rob,

90KG would be impressive progress mate, well done.

Those chest sessions sound like purgatory to me, fck that 

Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> GM Rob,
> 
> 90KG would be impressive progress mate, well done.
> 
> Those chest sessions sound like purgatory to me, fck that
> 
> Have a good one mate.


Morning Kenneth

Yeah I'd be happy to be at that for next little blast tbh.

Haha, it was. Good test of stamina and strength 

Hope you had a good weekend! Best go check the shic hadn't I !


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Incline Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

12x60kg

Flat Bench Superset with Plate Raises (5kg)

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

12x60kg

Incline DB Flys

12x10kg

12x15kg

10x22.5kg

12x10kg

Chest Press Machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

10x75kg

12x45kg

EZ Bar Skull Crushers

[email protected] plus bar

Single Arm Pull Downs

12x20kg

10x25kg

8x30kg forcing those out lol

10x20kg

10x15kg

Repped out at 10kg

Done

Usual stuff today, chicken, rice, shakes and beef chilli for dinner later


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x100kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Flat Bench Superset with Plate Raises (5kg)
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 8x90kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> Incline DB Flys
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 12x15kg
> 
> 10x22.5kg
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> Chest Press Machine
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x75kg
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> EZ Bar Skull Crushers
> 
> [email protected] plus bar
> 
> Single Arm Pull Downs
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 8x30kg forcing those out lol
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> Repped out at 10kg
> 
> Done
> 
> Usual stuff today, chicken, rice, shakes and beef chilli for dinner later


Nicely done mate, can't beat chest Mondays!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning sweet cheeks good looking session again, smash this last week!!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nicely done mate, can't beat chest Mondays!


Agreed, was only one other person doing chest PMSL The world is changing!



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning sweet cheeks good looking session again, smash this last week!!


Morning yoof. Thanks, hit the spot.

Smash this week..... after arriving at work I doubt that will happen - grrrrr! Can't train wednesday or thursday now due to early starts.

So plan is;

Tuesday - Back & Bi's

Friday - Legs and Shoulders

Boooooooo!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol damn that job getting in the way of your training! Have a word with the boss mate, sure he'll let you off pmsl


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol damn that job getting in the way of your training! Have a word with the boss mate, sure he'll let you off pmsl


PMSL

Training courses, so can't dodge em


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


>


Its below my right pec, hasn't bled on the white shirt.... yet


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Its below my right pec, hasn't bled on the white shirt.... yet


they bloody hurt if u catch em in a certain way. 

still not as bad as when i nipped my bellend in the shower


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> they bloody hurt if u catch em in a certain way.
> 
> still not as bad as when i nipped my bellend in the shower


LOL, didn't feel it but I've caught one before and took the whole thing clean off 

Nipped your bellend.... they have no hairs Sam?! Experimenting again :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> LOL, didn't feel it but I've caught one before and took the whole thing clean off
> 
> Nipped your bellend.... they have no hairs Sam?! Experimenting again :lol:


i dont really know how it happened mate. i think i caught it on the metal part of the shower tube thing when i turned round. lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i dont really know how it happened mate. i think i caught it on the metal part of the shower tube thing when i turned round. lol


Good effort considering your penis is 1"


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Good effort considering your penis is 1"


im glad my mrs is a midget


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> im glad my mrs is a midget


Thought she was a nugget?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Thought she was a nugget?
> 
> :lol:


whats a nugget  lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> whats a nugget  lol


You'll see.....

google it


----------



## Sambuca

http://www.geekosystem.com/chicken-nugget-diet/

all i can find bro help me out


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> http://www.geekosystem.com/chicken-nugget-diet/
> 
> all i can find bro help me out


PMSL

I'll not post it in here 

In short, take a woman with no arms or legs..... that's a nugget :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'll not post it in here
> 
> In short, take a woman with no arms or legs..... that's a nugget :lol:


she def has arms and legs more muscle on em than mine


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'll not post it in here
> 
> In *short*, take a woman with no arms or legs..... that's a nugget :lol:


Definitely short :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> she def has arms and legs more muscle on em than mine


Doesn't surprise me Sam 



Chelsea said:


> Definitely short :lol:


2ft x 2ft :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Solid day of eating, a good 1kg of rice consumed 

Plenty of chicken and a medium portion of beef chilli lol

I'll just have a coconut milk and whey pre bed and the bloody zinc and magnesium tonight 

Back tomorrow, going to mix it up a little and leave deads out. Rows, pull downs, more rows lol

Have a good night ladies :beer:


----------



## Another Excuse

Leave deads out?!?! Giving yourself more time for bicep exercises? ????


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Leave deads out?!?! Giving yourself more time for bicep exercises? ????


Pmsl!

I'm in a rowing mood for some reason :lol:

Biceps will be fried come the end of rowing..... Hopefully


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Far better sleep, good old zinc and magnesium 

Back time, pre intra and post workout shakes made up, here if anyone is interested ;

Pre - 5 scoops Amino NRG from TPW, 25g Malto, 25g Dextrose, 10g Arginine, 5g Glutamine, 5g creapure

Intra - 2 scoops Amino NRG, 5 scoops ibcaa's from GN, 10g arginine, 25g Malto, 25g dextrose

Post - 2 scoops GN whey, 50g dextrose, 50g Malto, 5g leucine, 5g glutamine, 5g HMB, 5g creapure

That's the lot.

Tabs taken are;

Vit C

Vit D

Cod liver oil

Caffeine

GN Ultiman

Couple of times a week I'll use egg white in the post shake too.

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## flinty90

?How effective or not are you finding your pre

Intra and post shakes mate ? Honestly can you tell any difference

By using them in that way etc ??


----------



## Queenie

What's your vit D dose, Rob?

Oh and GOOD MORNING!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ?How effective or not are you finding your pre
> 
> Intra and post shakes mate ? Honestly can you tell any difference
> 
> By using them in that way etc ??


I think they help me plenty mate, I never want to end a session as I've got so much energy left over.

Main reason i do it is for nutrient timing and studies read etc.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> What's your vit D dose, Rob?
> 
> Oh and GOOD MORNING!


Standard 5,000iu my dear 

Gym doors are open, I'm off!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Standard 5,000iu my dear
> 
> Gym doors are open, I'm off!


The papers that I read said to do 2000-3000.... upped mine to 5000 since discovering GN tabs though 

Have a good session.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> The papers that I read said to do 2000-3000.... upped mine to 5000 since discovering GN tabs though
> 
> Have a good session.


I Still have a couple of tubs from TPW lol

I've always gone with 5000 from what seems to be common with bb'ers


----------



## TELBOR

Back

T-Bar Rows

15x40kg

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

15x40kg

Lat Pull Downs

12x50kg

10x65kg

10x72.5kg

8x87.5kg

DB Rows

[email protected]

Seated Close Grip Pulley Row

10x65kg

8x72.5kg

8x80kg

15x40kg

Lat Pull Down - Different Machine

10x50kg

10x65kg

8x80kg

12x30kg

1 exercise of bicep work but they were wrecked so all good!

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and tri doms have come in lovely 

Back starting to feel a little tender too lol

Had a couple of wraps today, just had this bad boy ;



















Was gone in about 2 mins pmsl

Chilli, cheese and mayo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good, run out of chilli though? Bit of a girls portion lol

Just had this for a snack.... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good, run out of chilli though? Bit of a girls portion lol
> 
> Just had this for a snack.... :whistling:


Lol, yeah that was the last of it.

Nah, that's not in your diet :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Chest and tri doms have come in lovely
> 
> Back starting to feel a little tender too lol
> 
> Had a couple of wraps today, just had this bad boy ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gone in about 2 mins pmsl
> 
> Chilli, cheese and mayo


 :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> :drool:


Lol go and get a KFC Dai


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Lol go and get a KFC Dai


:laugh:....I'm trying to get all my cravings out my system ready for a *clean* bulk


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....I'm trying to get all my cravings out my system ready for a *clean* bulk


Get out, get out this thread!!










:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Get out, get out this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

No training today, just left for a day of training or most likely death by power point.

Packed some food even though I'll have some supplied, but you can never be too careful pmsl

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy your first proper day of work


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy your first proper day of work


Oh it's not work mate. It's like a day off in all honesty :lol:


----------



## 25434

Evening...I bet your brain is totally frazzled if you've been on a training day...I remember those well...lots of sitting down on uncomfortable chairs for hours on end, wishing heartily for matchsticks to keep my eyes open after looking at one screen dump after another....curled up sarnies and crap coffee for lunch, then more of the same..hahahaha..bleurrrrrrrggghhhh.......you will be dying to get down that gym by tomorrow....hahaha....


----------



## sxbarnes

I hate those training days. They expect you to eat a few quarter lettuce sandwiches and a packet of crisps. Always bring ten large rolls myself and they're gone before break


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Evening...I bet your brain is totally frazzled if you've been on a training day...I remember those well...lots of sitting down on uncomfortable chairs for hours on end, wishing heartily for matchsticks to keep my eyes open after looking at one screen dump after another....curled up sarnies and crap coffee for lunch, then more of the same..hahahaha..bleurrrrrrrggghhhh.......you will be dying to get down that gym by tomorrow....hahaha....


100% correct 

Lunch;










What I faced all day;










Was a good course tbh, test at the end so had to pay full attention.... Passed though :beer:

Gym on Friday, can't come sooner!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Looks great, zzzzzzzzz


----------



## 25434

sxbarnes said:


> Looks great, zzzzzzzzz


this ^^^^ but with bigger ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZs...hahahaha....well done on passing, but I just knew about the butties, I just knew it...hahaha....


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Looks great, zzzzzzzzz


Was hard after lunch.... To stay awake that is


----------



## sxbarnes

Don't you all cheat on the test? Or get given the answers?


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> this ^^^^ but with bigger ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZs...hahahaha....well done on passing, but I just knew about the butties, I just knew it...hahaha....


Generic sarnies :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Don't you all cheat on the test? Or get given the answers?


No lol

I was the youngest there and the rest took it very seriously - old age I guess 

I was sat waiting for them to all finish :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> I was the youngest there and the rest took it very seriously - old age I guess
> 
> I was sat waiting for them to all finish :lol:


Bet they were copying you then!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Generic sarnies :lol:


Geriatric sarnies:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Bet they were copying you then!


Doubtful lol

Least experienced guy there! 5 months as opposed to 30 years pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Meeting all day today, picking a colleague up too.

Last jabs tomorrow then that's it, then I'll start getting stuff together for my next one towards the end of November.

Have a good one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

@R0BLET - here you go mate, one for the Xmas list 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2456276/A-perfect-physique-lazy-lads-Boxing-duo-dream-vest-acts-like-padded-bra-men-giving-bulges-right-places.html


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello handsom. hows the cycle treating ya?....fat yet...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @R0BLET - here you go mate, one for the Xmas list
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2456276/A-perfect-physique-lazy-lads-Boxing-duo-dream-vest-acts-like-padded-bra-men-giving-bulges-right-places.html


Just bought 2


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hello handsom. hows the cycle treating ya?....fat yet...


Hello beautiful :lol:

All good, comes to a close next couple of days. But it's been good, set out to get some Tren boulders and got them 

So can't grumble, very happy tbh.

:beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Hello beautiful :lol:
> 
> All good, comes to a close next couple of days. But it's been good, set out to get some Tren boulders and got them
> 
> So can't grumble, very happy tbh.
> 
> :beer:


Tren boulders, jelly, miss mine! I'm tiny at the moment, not fair!


----------



## Sambuca

Trenned up like a boss

Nice one rob


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Boulder time, shortly.

2.5ml of the good stuff, last of a vial so may as well finish it off ;










Both delts 

Been a tiring week tbh, nothing exhausting but bloody 2 days of power point, crap sarnies and driving in rush hour too much!

Anyway, it's Friday :beer:

Chicken and spuds on today's menu, how original. Tonight will be a simple carb night I reckon lol

It's the other halves bday Sunday so should be a nice weekend. Best get her card today!

Good luck @Keeks for this weekend, get that in before I forget


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice breakfast!


----------



## liam0810

I'm so happy you are back on the juice Robert. It's about time you grew a set, actually I suppose its the opposite of growing a set seeing as though your balls disappear! Is your head fully back on and into training mode now. I've not read the last few pages of your journal because I'm typing this whilst having a sh1t and don't have time. So few questions

What is your weight now?

What's your course?

Are you training with that sh1thouse flinty again?

When's the charity Zumba marathon?

What weight you aiming for?

Are you still travelling an hour to work everyday?

If you could be any animal what would you be?


----------



## Keeks

Thank you! :thumbup1: Lets hope dat a$$ and zumba dont let me down, otherwise I'm quitting zumba and might swap to legs, bums & tums. 

Have a good one and have a lovely day Sunday fo OH's birthday, and hope you are getting her more than just a bl00dy card, get her a least a Dime bar or something.


----------



## Sambuca

some nice roids for breakfast nom nom nom nom

I am interested in your answers to some of liams questions as well mate mainly what animal would you be.

ty for listening


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm so happy you are back on the juice Robert. It's about time you grew a set, actually I suppose its the opposite of growing a set seeing as though your balls disappear! Is your head fully back on and into training mode now. I've not read the last few pages of your journal because I'm typing this whilst having a sh1t and don't have time. So few questions
> 
> What is your weight now?
> 
> What's your course?
> 
> Are you training with that sh1thouse flinty again?
> 
> When's the charity Zumba marathon?
> 
> What weight you aiming for?
> 
> Are you still travelling an hour to work everyday?
> 
> If you could be any animal what would you be?


Haha, yes my balls are nice and manageable 

Fully back into training mate, been cracking on since coming off holiday start of September 

Weight was 92kg this morning, so happy at that.

Weight I'm aiming for, none really. So long as I'm progressing then I'm happy 

Cycle was ;

Test E

Test P

Tren A

Mast P

Few sessions of Mtren DS pre workout

Rohm Triple X

Little bit of NPP too 

No sessions with flinty due to work his end and all that.

Quit Zumba mate, was gaining to fast :lol:

Pmsl, haven't worked an hour away since April mate. Work locally now so everything is far easier 

I think I'd be a goat mate, how's that?

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

a goat? a fcucking goat? wtf worst animal choice ever


----------



## Ginger Ben

How was the mtren ds mate?


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Haha, yes my balls are nice and manageable
> 
> Fully back into training mate, been cracking on since coming off holiday start of September
> 
> Weight was 92kg this morning, so happy at that.
> 
> Weight I'm aiming for, none really. So long as I'm progressing then I'm happy
> 
> Cycle was ;
> 
> Test E
> 
> Test P
> 
> Tren A
> 
> Mast P
> 
> Few sessions of Mtren DS pre workout
> 
> Rohm Triple X
> 
> Little bit of NPP too
> 
> No sessions with flinty due to work his end and all that.
> 
> Quit Zumba mate, was gaining to fast :lol:
> 
> Pmsl, haven't worked an hour away since April mate. Work locally now so everything is far easier
> 
> I think I'd be a goat mate, how's that?
> 
> :lol:


Goat? Elephant seal is what you want mate. Those ****s are living the dream.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Thank you! :thumbup1: Lets hope dat a$$ and zumba dont let me down, otherwise I'm quitting zumba and might swap to legs, bums & tums.
> 
> Have a good one and have a lovely day Sunday fo OH's birthday, and hope you are getting her more than just a bl00dy card, get her a least a Dime bar or something.


Dat ass won't let you down and if it does I'll come and whip it into shape 

Zumba is too much for me. Couldn't hack the gainz!!

Haha, well she's getting a card and that's it!

She had a shopping spree going into the hundreds so I hope that's enough :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Goat? Elephant seal is what you want mate. Those ****s are living the dream.


Yes a goat, so I can get banged by some Arabs


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Dat ass won't let you down and if it does I'll come and whip it into shape
> 
> Zumba is too much for me. Couldn't hack the gainz!!
> 
> Haha, well she's getting a card and that's it!
> 
> *She had a shopping spree going into the hundreds so I hope that's enough* :lol:


i hope its enough too or your fkced mate lol

my 4 year aniversary wednesday any ideas? im skint as i bought loads of drugs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How was the mtren ds mate?


Really good if I'm honest mate, just blow up after a few reps and you stay pumped quite long during the day.

Nice addition as an alternative to a pre workout drink if you are happy to pin. Probably cheaper too pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i hope its enough too or your fkced mate lol
> 
> my 4 year aniversary wednesday any ideas? im skint as i bought loads of drugs


Oh it'll be enough mate, she's not a material girl tbh and never asks for anything. She's off out Saturday night so a little knees up too lol

Get her a card mate. It's just another day


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dat ass won't let you down and if it does I'll come and whip it into shape
> 
> Zumba is too much for me. Couldn't hack the gainz!!
> 
> Haha, well she's getting a card and that's it!
> 
> She had a shopping spree going into the hundreds so I hope that's enough :lol:


You want to whip me? Ok. :thumbup1:

Yeah but they'e good gainz, zumba gainz! And where's your blue vest?

Ahh well thats ok then, but maybe a bunch of flowers of chocolates too? You know women, they can be hard work! :lol:

And goat?! I do remember talk of a pervy goat, not sure when and where and who this talk was with, but do remember something about pervy goats!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Haha, yes my balls are nice and manageable
> 
> Fully back into training mate, been cracking on since coming off holiday start of September
> 
> Weight was 92kg this morning, so happy at that.
> 
> Weight I'm aiming for, none really. So long as I'm progressing then I'm happy
> 
> Cycle was ;
> 
> Test E
> 
> Test P
> 
> Tren A
> 
> Mast P
> 
> Few sessions of Mtren DS pre workout
> 
> Rohm Triple X
> 
> Little bit of NPP too
> 
> No sessions with flinty due to work his end and all that.
> 
> Quit Zumba mate, was gaining to fast :lol:
> 
> Pmsl, haven't worked an hour away since April mate. Work locally now so everything is far easier
> 
> I think I'd be a goat mate, how's that?
> 
> :lol:


So pretty much you are taking any gear you can get your hands on then?!

and a goat? a frigging goat?! Who chooses a goat?!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Yes a goat, so I can get banged by some Arabs


Or you could just put a scarf around your face, put a sheet on and you'll have them trying to bang you in no time!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much you are taking any gear you can get your hands on then?!
> 
> and a goat? a frigging goat?! Who chooses a goat?!


hahaha ye hes just using anything he can get hold of the big goat.

think he used quite a few different labs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Really good if I'm honest mate, just blow up after a few reps and you stay pumped quite long during the day.
> 
> Nice addition as an alternative to a pre workout drink if you are happy to pin. Probably cheaper too pmsl


Perfect pre pub on a Friday night stuff then pmsl


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> hahaha ye hes just using anything he can get hold of the big goat.
> 
> think he used quite a few different labs lol


everytime i come on here there's a new fecking lab. so i'm guessing Rob just wants to try them all! I'm still trying to find Burr again as that was sh1t hot. Got Global solutions now which is supposed to be bang on!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> everytime i come on here there's a new fecking lab. so i'm guessing Rob just wants to try them all! I'm still trying to find Burr again as that was sh1t hot. Got Global solutions now which is supposed to be bang on!


is burr still about i hear good things but never see it


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> is burr still about i hear good things but never see it


Don't know mate, lad i used to get it off has knocked it on the head selling it and he gave me his contact for it but he's selling GSL so i'm on that


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> Don't know mate, lad i used to get it off has knocked it on the head selling it and he gave me his contact for it but he's selling GSL so i'm on that


ah i been running WC and apollo labs both great. some good blends from WC.

gonna finally try some rohm var soon been meaning too for ages.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You want to whip me? Ok. :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah but they'e good gainz, zumba gainz! And where's your blue vest?
> 
> Ahh well thats ok then, but maybe a bunch of flowers of chocolates too? You know women, they can be hard work! :lol:
> 
> And goat?! I do remember talk of a pervy goat, not sure when and where and who this talk was with, but do remember something about pervy goats!


Of course I want to whip you 

Blue vest is in the wardrobe lol

Yeah she'll get that as standard, can't forget those bits can we 

Goats are sex objects pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Of course I want to whip you
> 
> Blue vest is in the wardrobe lol
> 
> Yeah she'll get that as standard, can't forget those bits can we
> 
> Goats are sex objects pmsl


You need to wear the blue vest, how you gonna see the gains if its in the wardrobe?

Cool, you can whip me whilst I bum Liam. :thumbup1:

Good, cant forget that stuff.

Yeah I sometimes see goats and think 'Phwoar!' Good choice of animal there.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> ah i been running WC and apollo labs both great. some good blends from WC.
> 
> gonna finally try some rohm var soon been meaning too for ages.


See where has Apollo popped up from?!

I want some orals now and might get some ROHM var as well or maybe winny.


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> See where has Apollo popped up from?!
> 
> I want some orals now and might get some ROHM var as well or maybe winny.


ah good let me know how u get on with the rohm if u get it before me.

i know loads of random labs pop up. found it good stuff though tbf proof is in the pudding now im a fat git ^_^


----------



## Ginger Ben

Burr is still around a source I know has it but not a massive range, just the basics. Still well priced but not used it for ages so don't know if it's any good.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much you are taking any gear you can get your hands on then?!
> 
> and a goat? a frigging goat?! Who chooses a goat?!


Pretty much mate, way I look at it is they are all the same except a few mg here and there. I'm price driven too PMSL

This cycle has seen, WC, BSI, Fuerza and Pharma. All good IMO.



Sambuca said:


> hahaha ye hes just using anything he can get hold of the big goat.
> 
> think he used quite a few different labs lol


As above my big headed friend 

Thats big head as in its physically HUGE! :lol:



liam0810 said:


> everytime i come on here there's a new fecking lab. so i'm guessing Rob just wants to try them all! I'm still trying to find Burr again as that was sh1t hot. Got Global solutions now which is supposed to be bang on!


Burr is still out there mate, I've heard guys saying GS gear is good.



Keeks said:


> You need to wear the blue vest, how you gonna see the gains if its in the wardrobe?
> 
> Cool, you can whip me whilst I bum Liam. :thumbup1:
> 
> Good, cant forget that stuff.
> 
> Yeah I sometimes see goats and think 'Phwoar!' Good choice of animal there.


Hmm, not sure I want him there tbh. His face would put me off, we'll arrange a 1-2-1 session


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Burr is still around a source I know has it but not a massive range, just the basics. Still well priced but not used it for ages so don't know if it's any good.


Yep, and @Sambuca knows who stocks it too.

Never had a big range have they, but was good stuff  Always really smooth and pip free.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Yep, and @Sambuca knows who stocks it too.
> 
> Never had a big range have they, but was good stuff  Always really smooth and pip free.


stocks burr? i wish lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> stocks burr? i wish lol


Erm... he does you blind [email protected]


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Erm... he does you blind [email protected]


haha ill go look

 oh yes burr  might have to get me some haha


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> haha ill go look
> 
> oh yes burr  might have to get me some haha


See lol

Me and @Ginger Ben know the score :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Even more bloody new labs out all the time isn't there. I see androlics are around again too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Even more bloody new labs out all the time isn't there. I see androlics are around again too


All made by same people lol. Lapping all the monies up 

Are they... interesting.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All made by same people lol. Lapping all the monies up
> 
> Are they... interesting.


Yeah probably are tbf mate. Clever bastards lol

Yep, not cheap mind you but probably only need 1 max 2 a day so get a good amount for your money


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah probably are tbf mate. Clever bastards lol
> 
> Yep, not cheap mind you but probably only need 1 max 2 a day so get a good amount for your money


Clever until they get caught PMSL

Drop me a message with the info mate


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 138414


PMSL


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> View attachment 138415


gnna smash 9 of these a day n get big like ronnie


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> gnna smash 9 of these a day n get big like ronnie


You have zero muscle so even this cannot help 

1/2 a day maybe worth looking at....


----------



## TELBOR

Suppose I best pop session up!

Shoulders

Warm up with DB's, fronts, sides and rears

Seated Press HS machine

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x80kg PB on this

Rear Delt Flys Machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

10x90kg PB on this

DB Side Raises

12x10kg

12x12.5kg

10x15kg

12x22.5kg partials into drop set

Failure @7.5kg x 18

Seated Smith Press

10x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

12x20kg

All weights plus bar? No idea what it is.

Tricep work and some log pressing to wrap up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Log Pressing eh? Got a proper one at your gym or do you mean those gay plastic viper things women use in classes? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Suppose I best pop session up!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Warm up with DB's, fronts, sides and rears
> 
> Seated Press HS machine
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> 12x40kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x80kg PB on this
> 
> Rear Delt Flys Machine
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x70kg
> 
> 10x90kg PB on this
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 12x10kg
> 
> 12x12.5kg
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 12x22.5kg partials into drop set
> 
> Failure @7.5kg x 18
> 
> Seated Smith Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x50kg
> 
> 12x20kg
> 
> All weights plus bar? No idea what it is.
> 
> Tricep work and some log pressing to wrap up


When do you shrug?


----------



## flinty90

nice boulder blast mate .. are your weights progressing each session bro or dont ya know ???


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Log Pressing eh? Got a proper one at your gym *or do you mean those gay plastic viper things women use in classes?* :lol:


Lets face it...............its definitely that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Log Pressing eh? Got a proper one at your gym or do you mean those gay plastic viper things women use in classes? :lol:


20kg plastic one :lol

Shed load of that stuff around all the TRX stuff and all that jazz. Nice to finish off with :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> When do you shrug?


When I'm confused :lol:

Either back day or shoulders, don't do them that often as they like to get injured :crying:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Pretty much mate, way I look at it is they are all the same except a few mg here and there. I'm price driven too PMSL
> 
> This cycle has seen, WC, BSI, Fuerza and Pharma. All good IMO.
> 
> As above my big headed friend
> 
> Thats big head as in its physically HUGE! :lol:
> 
> Burr is still out there mate, I've heard guys saying GS gear is good.
> 
> Hmm, not sure I want him there tbh. His face would put me off, we'll arrange a 1-2-1 session


See now i never understand people saying they are price driven when it comes to AAS. If i had to pay an extra 5 or 10 quid a bottle for top quality stuff then i would. You don't skimp on the quality of food you eat so why on the gear you put in yourself? Better quality gear IMO could mean better gains


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> See now i never understand people saying they are price driven when it comes to AAS. If i had to pay an extra 5 or 10 quid a bottle for top quality stuff then i would. You don't skimp on the quality of food you eat so why on the gear you put in yourself? Better quality gear IMO could mean better gains


i totally agree bro. but @R0BLET is a tight cnut normally i have told him about this times many in the past.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 20kg plastic one :lol
> 
> Shed load of that stuff around all the TRX stuff and all that jazz. Nice to finish off with :beer:





Chelsea said:


> Lets face it...............its definitely that!


YEP! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm price led too on gear tbh unless a lab is getting slated for being sh1t then obviously I won't buy it regardless of price. End of the day quality is largely subjective unless people are going to provide me with lab tests proving it is what it says it is.


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> See now i never understand people saying they are price driven when it comes to AAS. If i had to pay an extra 5 or 10 quid a bottle for top quality stuff then i would. You don't skimp on the quality of food you eat so why on the gear you put in yourself? Better quality gear IMO could mean better gains


Thing is, and one member who posts in/on her who I buy from knows I can get exactly the same stuff from another member but i always ask best price.

You know what a vial REALLY cost so what's wrong with shopping around? :lol:

I've seen a difference of £20 a vial for EXACTLY the same WC gear.

Plus it's a cost that's a luxury at the end of the day isn't it, a nice extra for a hobby


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i totally agree bro. but @R0BLET is a tight cnut normally i have told him about this times many in the past.


Yes you have dude, but as mentioned earlier these UGL labs are being made by a handful of blokes yet we see loads of labs popping up.

Same raws, same bath tub :lol:

Just like buying fuel, you'd go to asda if it was 5p a litre cheaper than tesco down the road?

Same stuff isn't it


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes you have dude, but as mentioned earlier these UGL labs are being made by a handful of blokes yet we see loads of labs popping up.
> 
> Same raws, same bath tub :lol:
> 
> Just like buying fuel, you'd go to asda if it was 5p a litre cheaper than tesco down the road?
> 
> Same stuff isn't it


not really bro i ever go to supermarkets to buy fuel ....

And as far as cheaper gear goes.. ask shaun Davis if he regrets going the cheaper option ....

tbf i know what you are saying in principle but on the main for everything in life you get what you pay for !! x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> nice boulder blast mate .. are your weights progressing each session bro or dont ya know ???


Missed this lol

Yes mate, that's why I had 2 PB's in the exercises mentioned


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Missed this lol
> 
> Yes mate, that's why I had 2 PB's in the exercises mentioned


sorry mate didnt notice the pbs or weights just the exersices  nice one then brah


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> not really bro i ever go to supermarkets to buy fuel ....
> 
> And as far as cheaper gear goes.. ask shaun Davis if he regrets going the cheaper option ....
> 
> tbf i know what you are saying in principle but on the main for everything in life you get what you pay for !! x


Like i said to Liam £20 difference from one source to another for EXACTLY the same stuff is me being price driven.

I'm buying same as every other person out there, a mix of labs in my stash isn't a bad thing and I doubt anyone is that in tune to tell the difference between say Rohm and WC


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate didnt notice the pbs or weights just the exersices  nice one then brah


Cheers big ears :beer:


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Thing is, and one member who posts in/on her who I buy from knows I can get exactly the same stuff from another member but i always ask best price.
> 
> You know what a vial REALLY cost so what's wrong with shopping around? :lol:
> 
> I've seen a difference of £20 a vial for EXACTLY the same WC gear.
> 
> Plus it's a cost that's a luxury at the end of the day isn't it, a nice extra for a hobby


I'm not saying a price diefference between same labs , i mean between different labs. Like i can get ISIS and BSI dirt cheap but i think they are pretty cr4p so i would rather pay an extra £5 or £10 for a lab like Alpha Pharma which is far better IMO. If you break it down if you get 10ml of AP and its £10 more than a 10ml bottle of BSI, you are doing 2ml a week of it, that works out at £2 more a week you are paying. its nothing for a better product


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I'm not saying a price diefference between same labs , i mean between different labs. Like i can get ISIS and BSI dirt cheap but i think they are pretty cr4p so i would rather pay an extra £5 or £10 for a lab like Alpha Pharma which is far better IMO. If you break it down if you get 10ml of AP and its £10 more than a 10ml bottle of BSI, you are doing 2ml a week of it, that works out at £2 more a week you are paying. its nothing for a better product


he problem i see if what is a good lab?

I like WC as its consistently good and well priced. i have no idea if doses are correct or what. but it does work lol

problem with this game is all the threads on here for example people saying something is good or bad who do you believe? i literally trust the opinions of just a couple of people on here and my own experiences which have not always been positive with the gear i have tryed


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> I'm not saying a price diefference between same labs , i mean between different labs. Like i can get ISIS and BSI dirt cheap but i think they are pretty cr4p so i would rather pay an extra £5 or £10 for a lab like Alpha Pharma which is far better IMO. If you break it down if you get 10ml of AP and its £10 more than a 10ml bottle of BSI, you are doing 2ml a week of it, that works out at £2 more a week you are paying. its nothing for a better product


thats what i meant too mate not same labs but the different pharma to ugl etc !!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I'm not saying a price diefference between same labs , i mean between different labs. Like i can get ISIS and BSI dirt cheap but i think they are pretty cr4p so i would rather pay an extra £5 or £10 for a lab like Alpha Pharma which is far better IMO. If you break it down if you get 10ml of AP and its £10 more than a 10ml bottle of BSI, you are doing 2ml a week of it, that works out at £2 more a week you are paying. its nothing for a better product


Ah yeah, I see what your saying mate. Different labs, different price differences.

As we know 10ml of BSI compared to WC is a always going to have that difference, labs established and all that.

I thought BSI was good tbh, maybe got the newer stuff after all the hate they got lol

But Burr was cheap and that was good


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats what i meant too mate not same labs but the different pharma to ugl etc !!


Alpha pharma is a UGL too.

But I get what you are both saying, tbh I can get 10ml of pharma test for the same price as 10ml UGL lol

But pharma don't do blends pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> he problem i see if what is a good lab?
> 
> I like WC as its consistently good and well priced. i have no idea if doses are correct or what. but it does work lol
> 
> problem with this game is all the threads on here for example people saying something is good or bad who do you believe? i literally trust the opinions of just a couple of people on here and my own experiences which have not always been positive with the gear i have tryed


That's is Sam, guys like WC are consistent in what they churn out 

So that's why they can be that bit more expensive.

Rohm get faked all over so they are probably losing out lol

Then we see BSI and labs like Apollo, that will be a like for like product as you know - just a different label


----------



## Sambuca

forgot which mod says it.

pay your money take your chances.

pretty much sums this game up. even down to the supplements we use. lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> forgot which mod says it.
> 
> pay your money take your chances.
> 
> pretty much sums this game up. even down to the supplements we use. lol


That's milky mate lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> That's milky mate lol


true say ^^


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Just had breakfast - 6 weetabix, now these were Aldi ones so not true weetabix, you could say they're like a UGL of the cereal world..... But cheaper 

Off to the gym shortly, then some bits to do, haircut, maybe sunbed and get the kids. Well, I think it's just the eldest who's coming.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just had breakfast - 6 weetabix, now these were Aldi ones so not true weetabix, you could say they're like a UGL of the cereal world..... But cheaper
> 
> Off to the gym shortly, then some bits to do, haircut, maybe sunbed and get the kids. Well, I think it's just the eldest who's coming.
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


No need for fcukin sarcasm cnut X

have a good day :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> No need for fcukin sarcasm cnut X
> 
> have a good day :thumbup1:


I knew you'd get my humour 

You too mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Little legs session done;

Squats

Leg extensions

Calf raises

Ham curls

Leg press

Enough for a saturday. Bambi legs tomorrow and Monday, not looking forward to Monday doms as it's a stock take at work so going up and down racks crouching and stuff lol

Hair cut and couldn't be ar?ed with sunbed. So just going to have some food and then get the girls - both coming now.

Here's today's planned cheat snacks I got last night;










They will be consumed when the missus goes out pmsl

Here's a pic for anyone who cares, that's this morning;










Quite happy with condition, haven't gained that much water so the weight increase is good IMO.

Now if I'd of continued the orals throughout or maybe used dbol or higher doses on the oils then I would be bigger, but most likely more water.

Overall I'm happy. Just need to keep the consistency up this next month or so


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Little legs session done;
> 
> Squats
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Enough for a saturday. Bambi legs tomorrow and Monday, not looking forward to Monday doms as it's a stock take at work so going up and down racks crouching and stuff lol
> 
> Hair cut and couldn't be ar?ed with sunbed. So just going to have some food and then get the girls - both coming now.
> 
> Here's today's planned cheat snacks I got last night;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be consumed when the missus goes out pmsl
> 
> Here's a pic for anyone who cares, that's this morning;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite happy with condition, haven't gained that much water so the weight increase is good IMO.
> 
> Now if I'd of continued the orals throughout or maybe used dbol or higher doses on the oils then I would be bigger, but most likely more water.
> 
> Overall I'm happy. Just need to keep the consistency up this next month or so


Looking pretty full mate. Top job. Any pics coming after you've scoffed all

That Ben and Jerry's?, just for comparison!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Looking pretty full mate. Top job. Any pics coming after you've scoffed all
> 
> That Ben and Jerry's?, just for comparison!


Thanks mate 

Haha, suppose I'll take a snap in the morning. I'll just have one tub tonight 

Was on offer so snapped a few up pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Chest shape is deffo improving each week mate from what it was. Looking good bro..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Chest shape is deffo improving each week mate from what it was. Looking good bro..


Thanks mate, it's getting there.

Hopefully next years cut will be a good indication of my shape etc


----------



## sxbarnes

Definite improvement


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Definite improvement


Thanks mate. Slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Peanut butter cup B&J's is a world changer :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Peanut butter cup B&J's is a world changer :drool:












:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> :lol:


It's epic


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's epic


Correct


----------



## Sharpy76

IN!!!


----------



## biglbs

Morning you big legged fooker


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!!!


Lol. In as wrap the cycle up that you nagged for


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning you big legged fooker


Evening :lol:

Hope your well mate 

I've been attending to the mrs all day as it's her bday, off out for dinner now. Nando's nom nom nom :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol nandos. Chicken, rice and peas, that'll make a change... 

Have a good one mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nandos. Chicken, rice and peas, that'll make a change...
> 
> Have a good one mate


Pmsl. Yeah that's the one. 90% of a full chicken as mrs felt dickie 

Was very nice :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Did back this morning.

BOR - Oly Bar

Lat Pull downs

Close grip pulley rows

Shrugs

Then some reverse grip barbell curls 

Stock take at work today so I'll probably be off majority of the day .

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Did back this morning.
> 
> BOR - Oly Bar
> 
> Lat Pull downs
> 
> Close grip pulley rows
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Then some reverse grip barbell curls
> 
> Stock take at work today so I'll probably be off majority of the day .
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Where's the workout detail? You're getting as bad as @Ginger Ben with no details, slacker. Or is it because you've pinned last injection and now lost all strength already?! 

Have a good day c0cker.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Where's the workout detail? You're getting as bad as @Ginger Ben with no details, slacker. Or is it because you've pinned last injection and now lost all strength already?!
> 
> Have a good day c0cker.


Busy morning, short and sweet.

BOR was up to 120kg

80kg Lat Pull downs

80kg pulley rows

40kg DB shrugs

That better :lol:

As for a good day, stock taking is wànk


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Busy morning, short and sweet.
> 
> BOR was up to 120kg
> 
> 80kg Lat Pull downs
> 
> 80kg pulley rows
> 
> 40kg DB shrugs
> 
> That better :lol:
> 
> As for a good day, stock taking is wànk


Miles better!!

Also, you... stock taking? They know you can't count past 10?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Miles better!!
> 
> Also, you... stock taking? They know you can't count past 10?


All done now lol

Some admin to do and a catch up with gaffa later on, then home :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Forgot to update yesterday!

It was chest Tuesday, nothing major.

Incline Bench

[email protected]

Pec Flys

Up to stack (95kg) with drop set

Dips @BW

Tried some pin pressing up to 80kg to try them, flat bench but need to look at set up again

Then some tricep work, seriously lagging triceps..... Do I train them enough? Or is it not heavy enough....?

See here;










@Keeks, sorry it's a green vest :tongue:

Anyway.

Good day food wise, plenty in. Few less carbs being off cycle, no biggie.

Legs today!

Squats, extensions, ham curls for @Ginger Ben, calf presses and leg press to wrap up I think 

Leaving in 5 :beer:


----------



## Keeks

:angry: Blue vest, not green, blue! Looking good anyway.

A killer for triceps, rope or bar pull downs but hold every few reps, works well, burns like hell but with a go maybe?


----------



## flinty90

Looking good mate. But you only just finished cycle ye ?? Dont get too lapse and drop carbs

Too soon mate big mistake.. Keep head on it bro just cos ya not pinning dont mean ya not winning

See poetry so early in morning


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Looking good mate. But you only just finished cycle ye ?? Dont get too lapse and drop carbs
> 
> Too soon mate big mistake.. Keep head on it bro just cos ya not pinning dont mean ya not winning
> 
> See poetry so early in morning


Haha, rhymes early on 

Only pre and intra dropped at the moment mate, so just dextrose post. Main meals remain the same except last meal, a little less :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Whats final weigh in look like bro ?? Cos if you dont maintain around that

Im gonna kick your a55


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, rhymes early on
> 
> Only pre and intra dropped at the moment mate, so just dextrose post. Main meals remain the same except last meal, a little less :beer:


Dropping the most useful carbs of the day that your body will use best......come on now noblet you know better than that. If you're cruising then it makes even less sense to drop them mate. Keep diet the same as when blasting.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Whats final weigh in look like bro ?? Cos if you dont maintain around that
> 
> Im gonna kick your a55


As said via text, 92kg for anyone else looking in


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dropping the most useful carbs of the day that your body will use best......come on now noblet you know better than that. If you're cruising then it makes even less sense to drop them mate. Keep diet the same as when blasting.


Ok Boss


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :angry: Blue vest, not green, blue! Looking good anyway.
> 
> A killer for triceps, rope or bar pull downs but hold every few reps, works well, burns like hell but with a go maybe?


Lol, I have no idea where the blue vest is. Maybe gone in the bin as they're a little snug pmsl.

I'll just keep banging them in and go heavier. Always concentrate in the squeeze etc.

Thanks keeks :beer:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> As said via text, 92kg for anyone else looking in


Fat cvnt


----------



## ClarkyBoy

What does your tricep work look like mate? To me they look sound, not out of proportion to rest of arm. Looking good :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> What does your tricep work look like mate? To me they look sound, not out of proportion to rest of arm. Looking good :thumb:


On chest day I'll do;

Single arm overhand and underhand grip pull/push downs

Tricep extensions

On Shoulder day;

EZ Bar Skull crushers

Rope or V bar push downs


----------



## Sweat

Triceps look good mate to be honest, nothing to worry about. Maybe just add into your session a monster drop set or similar to totally fry them. Like 5 drops for aim at 50 reps or something.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> On chest day I'll do;
> 
> Single arm overhand and underhand grip pull/push downs
> 
> Tricep extensions
> 
> On Shoulder day;
> 
> EZ Bar Skull crushers
> 
> Rope or V bar push downs


Tris need a big mass builder exercise imo as they get so much use with all pressing moves that things like rope pull downs etc can't go heavy enough to overload the muscle.

It's all about heavy ass dips! Or cgbp if you prefer


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Triceps look good mate to be honest, nothing to worry about. Maybe just add into your session a monster drop set or similar to totally fry them. Like 5 drops for aim at 50 reps or something.
> 
> Keep it up mate.


Cheers dude. I think it's just the connection between small chest too, both lag.

But getting there :beer:

I'll throw a drop set in tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tris need a big mass builder exercise imo as they get so much use with all pressing moves that things like rope pull downs etc can't go heavy enough to overload the muscle.
> 
> It's all about heavy ass dips! Or cgbp if you prefer


Yeah I agree mate, as said above it's in correlation to the chesticles I reckon.

I'll throw CGBP in on the smith machine.

So tomorrow;

Shoulders as normal.

Tri's;

CGBP

EZ Skull Crushers

Single arm pull/push - like these as they fry them off

How's that?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Forgot to update yesterday!
> 
> It was chest Tuesday, nothing major.
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Flys
> 
> Up to stack (95kg) with drop set
> 
> Dips @BW
> 
> Tried some pin pressing up to 80kg to try them, flat bench but need to look at set up again
> 
> Then some tricep work, seriously lagging triceps..... Do I train them enough? Or is it not heavy enough....?
> 
> See here;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Keeks, sorry it's a green vest :tongue:
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Good day food wise, plenty in. Few less carbs being off cycle, no biggie.
> 
> Legs today!
> 
> Squats, extensions, ham curls for @Ginger Ben, calf presses and leg press to wrap up I think
> 
> Leaving in 5 :beer:


You're apologising to keeks for the green vest when its me you should be saying sorry to as its not blue!!

Also where is your bicep hiding :lol: joking mate.

Looking really good mate, swear you have a similar shape to me, chest is looking full as fck, should I be worried? 

'looks at himself in the mirror and realises that he should never ever worry about his chest again as when he tenses it, it hits him in the chin  '


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You're apologising to keeks for the green vest when its me you should be saying sorry to as its not blue!!
> 
> Also where is your bicep hiding :lol: joking mate.
> 
> Looking really good mate, swear you have a similar shape to me, chest is looking full as fck, should I be worried?
> 
> 'looks at himself in the mirror and realises that he should never ever worry about his chest again as when he tenses it, it hits him in the chin  '


I just LOL'd at the thought of you chinning yourself from a tensed pec :lol:

Blue vest is a mystery.... I'll speak to the gaffa tonight see if she knows where it is 

Aww cheers mate, I'd be extremely happy to look like you FULLHOMO :wub: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session,

Legs

Squats

12x60kg

12x100kg

6x140kg

12x60kg

140kg felt hard today! Still happy with it.

Ham Curls

12x60kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

8x90kg (stack)

Ruined these!! Nice and heavy and controlled.

Leg Extensions

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

10x100kg

Drop set

8x50kg

8x25kg

Ouch! Awesome burn.

Calf Press (leg press machine)

12x100kg

12x150kg

12x200kg

10x250kg

Was walking to the changing rooms like I had rickets :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I agree mate, as said above it's in correlation to the chesticles I reckon.
> 
> I'll throw CGBP in on the smith machine.
> 
> So tomorrow;
> 
> Shoulders as normal.
> 
> Tri's;
> 
> CGBP
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers
> 
> Single arm pull/push - like these as they fry them off
> 
> How's that?


If you really want to bring them up then hammer tris first when fresh with the heaviest stuff you can so CGBP or weighted dips. Then as you go through your shoulder routine they will already be fried so take an extra beating. Do this every other session so one week delts are hit first then next week tris are hit first. On chest you can do the same, start with chest focussed dips (leaning forward in to it to hit chest harder) which will also hammer tris.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I just LOL'd at the thought of you chinning yourself from a tensed pec :lol:
> 
> Blue vest is a mystery.... I'll speak to the gaffa tonight see if she knows where it is
> 
> Aww cheers mate, I'd be extremely happy to look like you FULLHOMO :wub: :lol:


 :lol: hahahahaha! It probably would knock me out as well!

You need to sort her out like I did mine mate coz she is slacking hard! I'll buy you a blue one when I send you your present 

Im assuming you mean facially as well mate, its ok id wanna look like me too in every way, unfortunately I can only help so much bodywise, I was blessed with this face by the big man himself (not Ronnie, God).


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If you really want to bring them up then hammer tris first when fresh with the heaviest stuff you can so CGBP or weighted dips. Then as you go through your shoulder routine they will already be fried so take an extra beating. Do this every other session so one week delts are hit first then next week tris are hit first. On chest you can do the same, start with chest focussed dips (leaning forward in to it to hit chest harder) which will also hammer tris.


That sounds like a good plan tbh Benjy.

I shall do that tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: hahahahaha! It probably would knock me out as well!
> 
> You need to sort her out like I did mine mate coz she is slacking hard! I'll buy you a blue one when I send you your present
> 
> Im assuming you mean facially as well mate, its ok id wanna look like me too in every way, unfortunately I can only help so much bodywise, I was blessed with this face by the big man himself (not Ronnie, God).


Lol, I'll sort her out as well as Mrs Chelsea 

XXXS please mate :lol: reminds me to send you something 

I knew you'd say "my face" blah blah blah you same head cúnt :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll sort her out as well as Mrs Chelsea
> 
> XXXS please mate :lol: reminds me to send you something
> 
> I knew you'd say "my face" blah blah blah you same head cúnt :lol:


Haha you couldn't sort your washing let alone Mrs Chelsea!

You want one that big? I was gonna go one smaller for you mate tbh 

Hahahaha that's why you love me, you know exactly what to expect :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Haha you couldn't sort your washing let alone Mrs Chelsea!
> 
> You want one that big? I was gonna go one smaller for you mate tbh
> 
> Hahahaha that's why you love me, you know exactly what to expect :thumb:


Tbh that's true :lol:

Yeah I was thinking you'd call my bluff on that, best go XXXXXXXXS to be sure, should have room to grow in that


----------



## Reyes

Awesome


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> On chest day I'll do;
> 
> Single arm overhand and underhand grip pull/push downs
> 
> Tricep extensions
> 
> On Shoulder day;
> 
> EZ Bar Skull crushers
> 
> Rope or V bar push downs


Heavy dips mate and then high volume on the above is pretty much what I do. And I mean mega volume sometimes. Mine were stubborn as fck but gave them a good kick in and now they're sound lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tbh that's true :lol:
> 
> Yeah I was thinking you'd call my bluff on that, best go XXXXXXXXS to be sure, should have room to grow in that


That would be like a tent on you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

ClarkyBoy said:


> Heavy dips mate and then high volume on the above is pretty much what I do. And I mean mega volume sometimes. Mine were stubborn as fck but gave them a good kick in and now they're sound lol


Yeah yours look pretty sweet mate! Nice chunky buggers.

Heavy it is :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Reyes said:


> Awesome


What is... The sexual tension between me and @Keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Reyes said:


> Awesome


Strong second post :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What is... The sexual tension between me and @Flinty90


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong second post :lol:


Very!

Must be getting posts up to get a source PM sent


----------



## ClarkyBoy

R0BLET said:


> Yeah yours look pretty sweet mate! Nice chunky buggers.
> 
> Heavy it is :beer:


Heavy is the way forward!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What is... The sexual tension between me and @Keeks


And I thought we'd hidden it pretty well. Can you imagine if they saw us together at Zumba? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

ClarkyBoy said:


> Heavy is the way forward!


heavy dips on a bench with some weights on you?


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Sambuca said:


> heavy dips on a bench with some weights on you?


I do normal dips on a chin / dip station with a belt on with a plate or whatever on it bud


----------



## Sambuca

ClarkyBoy said:


> I do normal dips on a chin / dip station with a belt on with a plate or whatever on it bud


ye i need a belt etc to do those. what i normally use the dip station love it ^^


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And I thought we'd hidden it pretty well. Can you imagine if they saw us together at Zumba? :lol:


So did i :lol:

Erm... that's not Zumba keeks, I just said it was to get what I wanted.

Do you still love me? :wub:



ClarkyBoy said:


> I do normal dips on a chin / dip station with a belt on with a plate or whatever on it bud


I'll get a belt sorted, been saying it for a while then Pure didn't have any dipping stations etc so guess I forgot about it. Added to xmas list :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> So did i :lol:
> 
> Erm... that's not Zumba keeks, I just said it was to get what I wanted.
> 
> Do you still love me? :wub:
> 
> I'll get a belt sorted, been saying it for a while then Pure didn't have any dipping stations etc so guess I forgot about it. Added to xmas list :lol:


 mg: I feel violated. But yeah, still love you, and would love you even more in a BLUE vest!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> heavy dips on a bench with some weights on you?


Skinny bollocks would snap in half :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> So did i :lol:
> 
> Erm... that's not Zumba keeks, I just said it was to get what I wanted.
> 
> Do you still love me? :wub:
> 
> I'll get a belt sorted, been saying it for a while then Pure didn't have any dipping stations etc so guess I forgot about it. Added to xmas list :lol:


Pure as always had dipping station assisted and unnasisted brah ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Pure as always had dipping station assisted and unnasisted brah ..


Yeah that freestanding one, didn't trust it lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that freestanding one, didn't trust it lol


Did it look at you in a Shady way to make you intimidated?

Just order belt now mate, as others have said they are great.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-weight-Dipping-belt-Neoprene/dp/B00CJXNK8U/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382558552&sr=8-7&keywords=dip+belt

Is what I got, cheap @ £8.49 and I can throw 80kg worth of plates in it with no issues regarding quality.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Did it look at you in a Shady way to make you intimidated?
> 
> Just order belt now mate, as others have said they are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-weight-Dipping-belt-Neoprene/dp/B00CJXNK8U/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382558552&sr=8-7&keywords=dip+belt
> 
> Is what I got, cheap @ £8.49 and I can throw 80kg worth of plates in it with no issues regarding quality.


On it :beer:


----------



## Reyes

I just wanted to post something, I think.


----------



## Keeks

Reyes said:


> I just wanted to post something, I think.


There once was a day when people posted things in Roblets journal, was a fun and entertaining day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Just posting something too!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> There once was a day when people posted things in Roblets journal, was a fun and entertaining day. :thumbup1:


And Ronin Vlog with team darkness was born from that day :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Triceps and Shoulders

Dips

[email protected]

CGBP

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x60kg

Was on free weight flat bench, wanted smiths but was in use.

Single arm Pull/Push

12x15kg

12x20kg

12x25kg

12x20kg

12x15kg

Zero rest, just change weight and hand over/under

Shoulder Press HS Machine

12x40kg

10x60kg

8x80kg

12x40kg

Happy with that 

DB Side Raises

12x10kg

12x12.5kg

10x20kg partials

Failure @5kg x16

Rear Delt Flys

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

8x40kg

8x25kg

Ruined the buggers!

Done.

Half day today, missus is back at hospital. Consultant called Monday PM and said could she get in ASAP.

Which is a little out the norm as they said 6 weeks wait for results and follow up, it's only been 10 days and a call over a letter is not the typical NHS :lol:

So I'm hoping it's good news, missus is worried it's bad. We shall see!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> And Ronin Vlog with team darkness was born from that day :lol:


 :lol: Some srs mind fvckery going on in there last night, Jon Kent was trying to read my mind, and making me think it was a different day to what it was. Don't worry though, I wasn't thinking about us at 'zumba'  That would've scared the life out of him.

But I was actually talking about the time before, when it turned into rubber fist central.


----------



## Keeks

Hope it goes ok at hospital. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

all the best to your missus mate hope its sorted.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Some srs mind fvckery going on in there last night, Jon Kent was trying to read my mind, and making me think it was a different day to what it was. Don't worry though, I wasn't thinking about us at 'zumba'  That would've scared the life out of him.
> 
> But I was actually talking about the time before, when it turned into rubber fist central.


Suppose I best catch up hadn't i lol.

Oh yeah, would of blown his mind about our 'Zumba' sessions :wink: :lol:

Ah, yes I remember that. Even Hamster got involved, hope she's ok btw. Haven't heard from her in a while!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope Mrs results are all ok buddy.

Nice session too, good work on dips! Get some weight on the buggers now with 3 second negs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope Mrs results are all ok buddy.
> 
> Nice session too, good work on dips! Get some weight on the buggers now with 3 second negs


Me too mate 

Yeah they're too easy lol. Belt was ordered last night, so I'll crack on when it comes :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Hospital done, 2 slipped discs bless her.

Showed us MRI scan and they're fooked.

Knock on effect is they're pushed up against the spinal cord and pressing on nerves, hence the pain.

So just gotta wait for a date for an little operation, basically going to inject into her spinal cord.

Only took 14 months to get a definitive answer :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Hospital done, 2 slipped discs bless her.
> 
> Showed us MRI scan and they're fooked.
> 
> Knock on effect is they're pushed up against the spinal cord and pressing on nerves, hence the pain.
> 
> So just gotta wait for a date for an little operation, basically going to inject into her spinal cord.
> 
> Only took 14 months to get a definitive answer :lol:


well at least you have some kind of answer and something is going to be done!

hope you are having a good half day <3


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news that they have found the cause mate, can't believe it has taken so long! One MRI would have shown that up right at the start and saved her a load of grief. Tossers.


----------



## Keeks

Yeah its good that you finally have an answer, and they should move a bit quicker with things now they know what it is.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news that they have found the cause mate, can't believe it has taken so long! One MRI would have shown that up right at the start and saved her a load of grief. Tossers.


Mate the consultant said "when did you first see your GP about this?"

August 2012...... His face was a picture, then he apologised loads and said it was not good that it had taken so long.

Look at the meds she's on and again was shocked.

Anyway, fingers crossed the procedure does the trick


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah its good that you finally have an answer, and they should move a bit quicker with things now they know what it is.


Few weeks and hopefully all will be well!

First thing she asked was could she go back to the gym and he said "who said you shouldn't"

Again, the GP's she had seen said don't train lol.

He said get back, work on your core and build strength from there.

Very annoying.


----------



## Keeks

I have complete sympathy, very frustrating. I've had my fair share of health problems and battles with docs etc so know how rubbish it is. But just good that the end is in sight now, and she'll be on the mend soon. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I have complete sympathy, very frustrating. I've had my fair share of health problems and battles with docs etc so know how rubbish it is. But just good that the end is in sight now, and she'll be on the mend soon. :thumb:


Yeah very frustrating isn't it.

Hopefully she'll be on the mend soon :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

GP's really are clueless when it comes to anything more unusual than the flu or the clap.

I know that's a sweeping statement but you hear so many people moaning that theirs took ages to refer them or didn't find something obvious.

My dads told him he had a virus, nope that would be cancer then! ****


----------



## sxbarnes

When I had my blood clot all the docs did was reduce its size - via rat poison whilst I ended up as a 85 year old for a year and a half. They didn't have a clue how it started. Didn't listen to any of my explanations. If it starts again you're back on it.

Also they moaned about the cost of the bloods...... hmmmm


----------



## flinty90

So when you jabbing her with tren into the spine bro lol..


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> So when you jabbing her with tren into the spine bro lol..


He won't do this... get real mate, she'll end up bigger than him after 1 jab, actually Robs only tiny yeah? She prob bigger already!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> GP's really are clueless when it comes to anything more unusual than the flu or the clap.
> 
> I know that's a sweeping statement but you hear so many people moaning that theirs took ages to refer them or didn't find something obvious.
> 
> My dads told him he had a virus, nope that would be cancer then! ****


Very true mate. Only going to get worse as they cut spending!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> So when you jabbing her with tren into the spine bro lol..


Tonight, penis balls deep


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Tonight, penis balls deep


Going fully 2 inches deep then?! Gogo rob


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Going fully 2 inches deep then?! Gogo rob


Using a 1" pink lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Going fully 2 inches deep then?! Gogo rob


I ain't black mate

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Using a 1" pink lol


Slin pin :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Night shake done, bed !!

400ml coconut milk

100ml semi skimmed milk

2 scoops of Jammie biscuit

1000k cals @flinty90


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Night shake done, bed !!
> 
> 400ml coconut milk
> 
> 100ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 2 scoops of Jammie biscuit
> 
> 1000k cals @flinty90


Fvck off you pr**k with your shakes that equal half my daily calories!!

Night buddy.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Fvck off you pr**k with your shakes that equal half my daily calories!!
> 
> Night buddy.


I know bro makes me sick too the cnut lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I know bro makes me sick too the cnut lol..


Fùck are you doing up so early?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning campers


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fùck are you doing up so early?!


Pi55ed the bed, downside of high vit c lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pi55ed the bed, downside of high vit c lol


Or shít the bed from the super greens 

Bright yellow water has been placed under tongue Benjamin


----------



## Keeks

Pee and poo at this time of the morning?! mg:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Or shít the bed from the super greens
> 
> Bright yellow water has been placed under tongue Benjamin


Lol, smashing time!


----------



## flinty90

Work telling me i cant get home till late today. Even though they know im going to a gig tonight thats been booked

Weeks. Cnuts. So i was up early wondering why i fcukin bother..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Work telling me i cant get home till late today. Even though they know im going to a gig tonight thats been booked
> 
> Weeks. Cnuts. So i was up early wondering why i fcukin bother..


Are they taking the píss?

Bunch of nobs mate!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Work telling me i cant get home till late today. Even though they know im going to a gig tonight thats been booked
> 
> Weeks. Cnuts. So i was up early wondering why i fcukin bother..


Flinty. Throw your hands up and say "fuvk it" and walk out.

Dramatic but it'll work. Theyre advantage-taking fvckers!!


----------



## Queenie

Oh morning rob  I just had chilli for breakfast.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> I know bro makes me sick too the cnut lol..





R0BLET said:


> Fùck are you doing up so early?!


x2... crazy party animal on a school night?!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pi55ed the bed, downside of high vit c lol


LOL.



R0BLET said:


> Or shít the bed from the super greens
> 
> Bright yellow water has been placed under tongue Benjamin


Bright yellow under tongue? A PED?

I put that Osterine under tongue for a while before, that stuff is fvcking RANK!!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Work telling me i cant get home till late today. Even though they know im going to a gig tonight thats been booked
> 
> Weeks. Cnuts. So i was up early wondering why i fcukin bother..


Wet Wet Wet reuniting?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Oh morning rob  I just had chilli for breakfast.


Nice start to the day lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Bright yellow under tongue? A PED?
> 
> I put that Osterine under tongue for a while before, that stuff is fvcking RANK!!!


Cheque drops :lol:

Yeah this a little funny, numb the tongue too .

Good stuff though!


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Nice start to the day lol!


Totally was! Don't knock it!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Totally was! Don't knock it!


Lol I wasn't, you on Tren ? :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Cheque drops :lol:
> 
> Yeah this a little funny, numb the tongue too .
> 
> Good stuff though!


Just googled them and they sound rough to be fair and I normally am a throw caution to the wind kinda guy.

Won't that effect your cruise?


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> Lol I wasn't, you on Tren ? :lol:


No I've only had one coffee though


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Wet Wet Wet reuniting?


I wished


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> I wished


Here ya go mate, proper music this, gets you pumped at gym or sustains CV for hours...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Just googled them and they sound rough to be fair and I normally am a throw caution to the wind kinda guy.
> 
> Won't that effect your cruise?


Well your just a pussy then.

Not really mate, only a trial of them for a lab and its in and out within a couple of hours


----------



## Sambuca

good **** then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well your just a pussy then.
> 
> Not really mate, only a trial of them for a lab and its in and out within a couple of hours


They any good then you filthy junkie?


----------



## TELBOR

Today's session, now bare in mind I did shoulders and 'heavy' Tri's yesterday I didn't expect much.

Anyway, 0.5ml of cheque drops under the tongue 

Chest

DB Press - Flat Bench

12x15kg

12x30kg

10x40kg

15x15kg

40's flew up, haven't done that since last year lol

Could of gone heavier but no spotter etc so didn't want to do damage!

Pec Flys

12x60kg

12x70kg

12x80kg

12x95kg

Chest Press Machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x70kg

12x80kg

12x40kg

Cable Flys - Low,Medium,High Pulley @ 15,17.5,20kg

Rope push downs to wrap things up.

The cheque drops are pretty good, just want to lift! No resting, just lift lift lift!

No aggression, just focus and plenty of it.

Very surprised 40's went up, all controlled. Nice pump from it too.

Happy days!

In the office all day today, got to help cover the phones. Boooooo!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They any good then you filthy junkie?


^


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Well your just a pussy then.
> 
> Not really mate, only a trial of them for a lab and its in and out within a couple of hours


Rob the lab rat testing toxic products from new labs?! Good one son! 

Good lifting above tho you junkie.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Rob the lab rat testing toxic products from new labs?! Good one son!
> 
> Good lifting above tho you junkie.


PMSL

True!

Quite a few guys got to try these this week, can't grumble.

Was Apollo labs


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 138880


Eyes are looking well Sam


----------



## Sambuca

i feel like that fish at the moment

glub glub glub


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i feel like that fish at the moment
> 
> glub glub glub


He's bigger

:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> He's bigger
> 
> :lol:


hes got an eye on me the fat cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> hes got an eye on me the fat cnut


Well i have 3 eyes Sam? I knew you had a mangina.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well i have 3 eyes Sam? I knew you had a mangina.


One of them is Asian though isn't it........in size as well :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Well i have 3 eyes Sam? I knew you had a mangina.


lets combine your 3rd and my mangina to create


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> One of them is Asian though isn't it........in size as well :lol:


Shat it double banjo


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!

Been hard at it today.... Baking cakes and biscuits 

Kids loved it, made a right mess. Few Halloween themed things and a tribute biscuit to @Breda....










Anyway, rest day today and tomorrow . Back at it Monday 

Fajitas soon, nom nom nom and a film me thinks :beer:

Lunch was this;










Good old Saturdays :lol:

Have a good one ladies and gents  x


----------



## Another Excuse

Git!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Git!!!


Enjoy your chilli


----------



## Sweat

Another Excuse said:


> Git!!!


x 2.

What a pr**k Rob is!

Actually I prefer 3-4 rice cakes over that full fry up he linked anyway...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> x 2.
> 
> What a pr**k Rob is!
> 
> Actually I prefer 3-4 rice cakes over that full fry up he linked anyway...


Yeah who doesn't prefer rice cakes over meat and nice fatty black pudding with beans


----------



## Mish

Afternoon Bloblet


----------



## Keeks

Please tell me that you didnt make your kids do the Breda tribute gingerbread man?!

And also, fry up......first thought was Sh1t its all touching before I then thought damn it looks good. :drool:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah who doesn't prefer rice cakes over meat and nice fatty black pudding with beans


So true buddy.



Keeks said:


> Please tell me that you didnt make your kids do the Breda tribute gingerbread man?!
> 
> And also, fry up......first thought was *Sh1t its all touching* before I then thought damn it looks good. :drool:


LMAO, literally in stitches at the line in bold.

Totally cracked me up.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Please tell me that you didnt make your kids do the Breda tribute gingerbread man?!
> 
> And also, fry up......first thought was Sh1t its all touching before I then thought damn it looks good. :drool:


No lol

I did it as they left the room, then devoured @bread's man meat 

Haha! Yes mrs said that "beans touching everything" you women!

Was nice  pancakes and bacon this morning, only 9 pancakes covered in maple syrup.... Sorry :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> I did it as they left the room, then devoured @bread's man meat
> 
> Haha! Yes mrs said that "beans touching everything" you women!
> 
> Was nice  pancakes and bacon this morning, only 9 pancakes covered in maple syrup.... Sorry :lol:


Oh you mothertrucker!!

Actually not too annoyed at you getting a 2nd amazing brekkie.

Cheat evening starts in 81 minutes.......


----------



## Another Excuse

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> I did it as they left the room, then devoured @bread's man meat
> 
> Haha! Yes mrs said that "beans touching everything" you women!
> 
> Was nice  pancakes and bacon this morning, only 9 pancakes covered in maple syrup.... Sorry :lol:


I hate you!  . I am doing some "cardio"


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

It's Monday,so it's pectoral time 

Good weekend with the kids, except the youngest being sick all yesterday morning but she soon perked up 

Only has those breakfast as cheats, rest was normal stuff tbh.

Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

So Breda's man meat is standard food? mg: Well I never! 

Have a good day and session. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So Breda's man meat is standard food? mg: Well I never!
> 
> Have a good day and session. :thumbup1:


Of course, it's the shaft of life :lol:

Session;

Chest and Tris

Incline Bench

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

12x60kg

DB Incline

12x15kg

10x20kg

8x25kg

12x10kg

Hammer Strength Bench Press

12x50kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

10x50kg

Triceps

Single Arm Pull Downs

3x12/15 up to 30kg

V Bar Push Downs

4x12/15 up to 65kg that's full stack which felt easy tbh

CGBP

3x10/12 up to 60kg

Cable Flys to wrap up

Done!


----------



## Milky

:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all, back up and running!

All change here, mainly career wise lol

Training and eating has been back on track this week, just had chicken and chorizo with spuds nom nom nom










Started a cycle again yesterday, had a 3 week and 4 day cruise 

Mrs is off this week as she had her slipped disc procedure last week. Unsuccessful by the looks of it which is a shame and annoying.

Anyway that's it for now :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

In for the gay pictures!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> In for the gay pictures!












One of yours :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Evening all, back up and running!
> 
> All change here, mainly career wise lol
> 
> Training and eating has been back on track this week, just had chicken and chorizo with spuds nom nom nom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started a cycle again yesterday, had a 3 week and 4 day cruise
> 
> Mrs is off this week as she had her slipped disc procedure last week. Unsuccessful by the looks of it which is a shame and annoying.
> 
> Anyway that's it for now :beer:


Looks good


----------



## Sambuca

Post ur cycle up then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> One of yours :lol:


Reported


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> Looks good


'Twas lovely mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Post ur cycle up then lol


Typical junkie !! 

6 weeker;

WC Test E - 250mg

WC Tren/oxy/prop blend - 300mg test prop, 150mg Tren a, oxy 150mg

Apollo Equimast blend - 600mg eq, 300mg Mast E

That's each week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Let's have some starting pics then slag so we can see the gainzzzzzz


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Typical junkie !!
> 
> 6 weeker;
> 
> WC Test E - 250mg
> 
> WC Tren/oxy/prop blend - 300mg test prop, 150mg Tren a, oxy 150mg
> 
> Apollo Equimast blend - 600mg eq, 300mg Mast E
> 
> That's each week


Nice should get some epic pump in the next week or so.

Diluting oxy mix with eo?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Let's have some starting pics then slag so we can see the gainzzzzzz


Last couple of days Benjamin, TPW tee 



















I'll get some half naked ones done tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Nice should get some epic pump in the next week or so.
> 
> Diluting oxy mix with eo?


Here's hoping mate 

Nope, any benefit to that?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Here's hoping mate
> 
> Nope, any benefit to that?


Less pip but ur ard and don't need it like me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Less pip but ur ard and don't need it like me :lol:


Correct 

I'll be pinning some again tomorrow so we will see I guess


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see ya back mate:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see ya back mate:thumb:


Thanks mate 

How are you and the comp?


----------



## Chelsea

You're training again?? :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You're training again?? :beer:


Yes Phil, remember... We spoke about this in text :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> How are you and the comp?


Legs and back going good. Not put on much weight yet. Just getting used to 4000 cals with no alcohol:rolleyes:

Think we are only on week 2 so plenty of time to catch up. Haha


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yes Phil, remember... We spoke about this in text :lol:


Ahh yea


----------



## Keeks

Yay, you're back! In for blue vest pics!!!! You've made me wait long enough now, get your blue vest out ffs!!!

Hope you're well anyway and thats a shame about your mrs's op. :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Legs and back going good. Not put on much weight yet. Just getting used to 4000 cals with no alcohol:rolleyes:
> 
> Think we are only on week 2 so plenty of time to catch up. Haha


Haha, 4k cals would be easier with a few beers :lol:

18 weeks and you'll see a jig difference so long as you are consistent


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Haha, 4k cals would be easier with a few beers :lol:
> 
> 18 weeks and you'll see a jig difference so long as you are consistent


Morning mate, not spoke in ages! How's everything going? Have you been out of training for a bit? Won't lie haven't read hardly any


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Last couple of days Benjamin, TPW tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some half naked ones done tomorrow


Please can you buy some t-shirts that aren't XS? Baggy ones make you look bigger, i'll lend you one of my old XL's that will be like a tent for you


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yay, you're back! In for blue vest pics!!!! You've made me wait long enough now, get your blue vest out ffs!!!
> 
> Hope you're well anyway and thats a shame about your mrs's op. :sad:


Haha, I'll wear it later on 

I'm good thanks, busy day today and off to see my potential new boss for the job I would like the most 

Training with @flinty90 later :beer:

Yes very annoying with her op, suppose it's just something we'll have to deal with for a long time


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, not spoke in ages! How's everything going? Have you been out of training for a bit? Won't lie haven't read hardly any


I know you slacker, tits are looking well in the avi though 

Just eased up these last few weeks whilst I sorted more important things out, but back on it 110% this week :beer:

How about you?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Please can you buy some t-shirts that aren't XS? Baggy ones make you look bigger, i'll lend you one of my old XL's that will be like a tent for you


Forgive me brother Philip, I'll see what I can do :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Dem XM t shirt gainz


----------



## Redbeard85

In mate! From that wee skinny dude to the not so wee skinny dude! Awesome results man :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Forgive me brother Philip, I'll see what I can do :lol:


Don't get me wrong once I finished laughing at the fact that your t-shirt looks like underarmour I actually was impressed with what you have achieved mate, I swear to god you have a very similar shape to me from those pics (obviously you are a tiny ugly version) :beer:

Onwards and upwards now. Whats the next cycle plan? You're cruising aren't you same as me? Could hit blast at the same time


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> I know you slacker, tits are looking well in the avi though
> 
> Just eased up these last few weeks whilst I sorted more important things out, but back on it 110% this week :beer:
> 
> How about you?


I know they look fooking mint don't they 

I have been slack aswell, was supposed to start diet on Tuesday but everything has been stood in my way!! Not making excuses it literally has. I was out the house from 14.50 till nearly 21.00 last night doing things for my daughter.

You got all you stuff sorted now?


----------



## Chelsea

jon-kent said:


> Dem XM t shirt gainz


Has your knuckle affected you brain? What sort of size is XM?


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Forgive me brother Philip, I'll see what I can do :lol:


If your looking for some decent training t-shirts then go to sports direct and have a look. I bought a Slazenger one in XXXL and its mint, nice and tight on the arm's but not on the body so doesn't look like its to small lol. And they are about £2.50!


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> In mate! From that wee skinny dude to the not so wee skinny dude! Awesome results man :thumb:


Haha, thanks mate. Still a little skinny


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Don't get me wrong once I finished laughing at the fact that your t-shirt looks like underarmour I actually was impressed with what you have achieved mate, I swear to god you have a very similar shape to me from those pics (obviously you are a tiny ugly version) :beer:
> 
> Onwards and upwards now. Whats the next cycle plan? You're cruising aren't you same as me? Could hit blast at the same time


Aww thanks dude, massive compliment..... But I'm prettier than you :lol:

Started new blast Tuesday, go back a few posts 

When you back on?


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> I know they look fooking mint don't they
> 
> I have been slack aswell, was supposed to start diet on Tuesday but everything has been stood in my way!! Not making excuses it literally has. I was out the house from 14.50 till nearly 21.00 last night doing things for my daughter.
> 
> You got all you stuff sorted now?


Can't win all the time can we, so back on it today mate?

I'll have a look at sports direct, HQ is near by so they have a huge choice lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Aww thanks dude, massive compliment..... But I'm prettier than you :lol:
> 
> Started new blast Tuesday, go back a few posts
> 
> When you back on?


You fcking junkie 

*
WC Test E - 250mg*

*
*

*
WC Tren/oxy/prop blend - 300mg test prop, 150mg Tren a, oxy 150mg*

*
*

*
Apollo Equimast blend - 600mg eq, 300mg Mast E*

1750mg per week.....nice  I love the way you had a 3 week and 4 day cruise :lol:

I expect big things from this, whats the full food plan for a typical day?

p.s you are definitely not prettier than me.... im the full package lean, mean, catwalk queen.....wait.......


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You fcking junkie
> 
> *
> WC Test E - 250mg*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> WC Tren/oxy/prop blend - 300mg test prop, 150mg Tren a, oxy 150mg*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Apollo Equimast blend - 600mg eq, 300mg Mast E*
> 
> 1750mg per week.....nice  I love the way you had a 3 week and 4 day cruise :lol:
> 
> I expect big things from this, whats the full food plan for a typical day?
> 
> p.s you are definitely not prettier than me.... im the full package lean, mean, catwalk queen.....wait.......


That's the one lol

EQ and mast doesn't count though does it 

Typical day is around 400g protein, 500g carbs, 100g fats

Defo a queen mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> That's the one lol
> 
> EQ and mast doesn't count though does it
> 
> Typical day is around 400g protein, 500g carbs, 100g fats
> 
> Defo a queen mate :lol:


Totals come out as - 1600cals protein, 2000cals carbs, 900cals fats.

So 4500cals you fat fck! Looks good mate, all clean cals I hope?

And Mast and Eq do count you silly fcker


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Totals come out as - 1600cals protein, 2000cals carbs, 900cals fats.
> 
> So 4500cals you fat fck! Looks good mate, all clean cals I hope?
> 
> And Mast and Eq do count you silly fcker


Yep, I aim for 4/5000 tbh mate. I have to or I wither away lol

That's 90% clean.

Pmsl, ok ok.... Maybe they do a little


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yep, I aim for 4/5000 tbh mate. I have to or I wither away lol
> 
> That's 90% clean.
> 
> Pmsl, ok ok.... Maybe they do a little


90% sounds good. I really wish you were down south so I could beast your tiny ass in the gym then burn your XXS t-shirts :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Oh! Welcome back


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 90% sounds good. I really wish you were down south so I could beast your tiny ass in the gym then burn your XXS t-shirts :lol:


You mean you wish you was up here ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Oh! Welcome back


Why thank you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> 90% sounds good. I really wish you were down south so I could beast your tiny ass in the gym then burn your XXS t-shirts :lol:


Where abouts in the sarrrf are you mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Where abouts in the sarrrf are you mate?


Surrey mate - Epsom where the Derby is.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Surrey mate - Epsom where the Derby is.


Yep I know it, not far from me really


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> You fcking junkie
> 
> *
> WC Test E - 250mg*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> WC Tren/oxy/prop blend - 300mg test prop, 150mg Tren a, oxy 150mg*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Apollo Equimast blend - 600mg eq, 300mg Mast E*
> 
> 1750mg per week.....nice  *I love the way you had a 3 week and 4 day cruise* :lol:
> 
> I expect big things from this, whats the full food plan for a typical day?
> 
> p.s you are definitely not prettier than me.... im the full package lean, mean, catwalk queen.....wait.......


LOL, I said exactly the same to him on whatsapp when he told me he's going back on! All of 3 weeks on cruise!!! 

I love the way you had a 3 week and 4 day cruise


----------



## Chelsea

Sweat said:


> LOL, I said exactly the same to him on whatsapp when he told me he's going back on! All of 3 weeks on cruise!!!
> 
> I love the way you had a *3 week and 4 day cruise*


Must be what all the pro's are doing


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Must be what all the pro's are doing


That and putting on there already XXXS small t-shirts on a very very hot wash to further shrink them!

Rob looks big in his photo's but he doesn't mention he is weighing just 2.5 stone.


----------



## jon-kent

Chelsea said:


> Has your knuckle affected you brain? What sort of size is XM?


Xtra medium chels, its a joke


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Can't win all the time can we, so back on it today mate?
> 
> I'll have a look at sports direct, HQ is near by so they have a huge choice lol


No we can't lol, just had a driving lesson which seemed to go sh!te aswell. Not my week this week. Kind of back on it but won't be training as too busy again. It is only for this week but going to do legs Friday which will be nice.

You will have a massive choice then, I just order online as they have everything on there. I ordered a couple more of the Slazenger t-shirts the other day because they are so good. Trying a XXL this time aswell see how that looks.

How's work and everything?


----------



## biglbs

looking well in that action man outfit mate,much improved,good work.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LOL, I said exactly the same to him on whatsapp when he told me he's going back on! All of 3 weeks on cruise!!!
> 
> I love the way you had a 3 week and 4 day cruise


Shat it you facking malnourished junkie :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> No we can't lol, just had a driving lesson which seemed to go sh!te aswell. Not my week this week. Kind of back on it but won't be training as too busy again. It is only for this week but going to do legs Friday which will be nice.
> 
> You will have a massive choice then, I just order online as they have everything on there. I ordered a couple more of the Slazenger t-shirts the other day because they are so good. Trying a XXL this time aswell see how that looks.
> 
> How's work and everything?


I hope you crashed :lol:

Kidding 

I may as well look online hadn't i lol, saves getting off my bum 

Work... Hmm.... Jobless ATM mate. But I'll be accepting one of the offers tomorrow so back to work soon :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Did boulders with @flinty90 earlier, usual stuff, no letting up from him lol

Was a good session though, nice pump and some good weight shifted too.

@Keeks, wore my blue vest but forgot to do snaps


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Shat it you facking malnourished junkie :lol:


LLF!

You can talk, taking twice my amount of food and supplements and still tiny! 

Love ya really!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Did boulders with @flinty90 earlier, usual stuff, no letting up from him lol
> 
> Was a good session though, nice pump and some good weight shifted too.
> 
> @Keeks, wore my blue vest but forgot to do snaps


Good lord! You really do have a blue vest picture phobia, and I thought I was weird! :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good lord! You really do have a blue vest picture phobia, and I thought I was weird! :sneaky2:


I must do 

Gonna buy some new ones as they are stupidly small tbh.

So I'll model the new ones just for you :wub:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I must do
> 
> Gonna buy some new ones as they are stupidly small tbh.
> 
> So I'll model the new ones just for you :wub:


You big beast! 

Well I will await another few months for blue vest pics. :sneaky2:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I must do
> 
> Gonna buy some new arms as mine are stupidly small tbh.
> 
> So I'll model the new ones just for you :wub:


Small correction for you.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening scum bags 

Rest day today, so not really done much.

Took mrs for a walk to get her out and stretch her legs, couple of miles done but she's wrecked now bless her.

Anyway, diet all good, equimast jabbed - Apollo stuff, well smooth and pip free :beer:

Mainly chicken and rice had, fish this evening.

Ainsley's rice lol










Few shakes today and that's pretty much it!

Oh, accepted a new job too :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Congrats on the new job mate 

Food looks good, lack of veg though young man!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Congrats on the new job mate
> 
> Food looks good, lack of veg though young man!


Thanks mate 

Yes, I scrimp on it! Tend to just have it in last meal of the day.


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow. That was quick. Well done mate:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!! Congratulations! :beer:


Haha. Thanks missus 

Send me the red bikini as a reward  mg: :wub:

Don't have to go in till Wednesday so a few more days to myself lol


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Wow. That was quick. Well done mate:beer:


Haha, thanks mate.

Got one offer in first week tbh, but didn't want to commit. Glad I didn't !!

:beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Thanks missus
> 
> Send me the red bikini as a reward  mg: :wub:
> 
> Don't have to go in till Wednesday so a few more days to myself lol


Course I'll send you one, when I've got a blue vest pic! :tongue:

That's good then, nice chill before you start. Make the most of it!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Course I'll send you one, when I've got a blue vest pic! :tongue:
> 
> That's good then, nice chill before you start. Make the most of it!


Ok ok, jeez!! :lol: I'll do you one when I purchase a new XXXXXXL vest 

Yeah it is, couple of days to sort random stuff out and then back to 9-5


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Late night last night, just couldn't drop off. Watched Rambo on TV though :lol:

Woke up at 10.20 pmsl, right lazy sod.

Then pretty much straight to the gym and smashed a back session in, lots of rows!

Doms all over from this week so can't grumble.

Thrown winny into the mix today, SB Labs. So I'll run that for a few weeks 

Get the kids soon then off to a friends later on so a chilled day.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Oh made these earlier, bulking bars 










Just a snack to add in each day :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, slack day yesterday. Just did a few odd bits but mainly played with the kids lol

Mrs is back at work today, so I'm car-less pmsl

So I'll be walking into town today, gym tonight when I have transport 

Holding 90kg well now, isn't really dipping below that. Only lost a couple of kg since last blast but I'd say that's more with poor appetite with job situation etc.

So happy with that but lots to do to be happy with mirror


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, slack day yesterday. Just did a few odd bits but mainly played with the kids lol
> 
> Mrs is back at work today, so I'm car-less pmsl
> 
> So I'll be walking into town today, gym tonight when I have transport
> 
> Holding 90kg well now, isn't really dipping below that. Only lost a couple of kg since last blast but I'd say that's more with poor appetite with job situation etc.
> 
> So happy with that but lots to do to be happy with mirror


Morning mate, 90kg is decent progress from pre cycle weight isn't it?

Good luck with new job mate, hope all goes well. Don't burn yourself on the fryer.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, 90kg is decent progress from pre cycle weight isn't it?
> 
> Good luck with new job mate, hope all goes well. Don't burn yourself on the fryer.....


Morning Benjamin! I think so mate, during that comp I was hovering between 84/86kg so it's not bad 

Thanks mate, haha time will tell.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Typed this out once and tapashít spazzed out!

Anyway, good nailed today.

Trained chest this evening, negatives concentrated on.

Flat Bench

Decline Bench

DB Flyes

Cable Flyes

Chest Press

Dips

Post workout shake, then chicken, chorizo and rice when I got home.

Bed!!

Toodle pip :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Off to do back shortly, jabs for the day done and winny taken.

@Chelsea has put tonight's session together, just to mix things up.

Diet has been spot on today, plenty of rice, few jacket potatoes and a few shakes.

Usual pre/intra/post shakes to be had and then chicken with rice and veg when I get in.

No real sides rearing there head on cycle, except snoring lol

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Hey mate,

Enjoy the session tonight, what has he got for you?

90KG - sounds as though you've put some good beef on, any pics?

What is the new job matey?


----------



## Another Excuse

Hope you had a good perv!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Enjoy the session tonight, what has he got for you?
> 
> 90KG - sounds as though you've put some good beef on, any pics?
> 
> What is the new job matey?


After all that I didn't get my session done! Annoying timing food all day around training to not go.

Haha, not much beef mate. @Ginger Ben and @Chelsea have seen a pic from Monday - chest still seriously lagging!

New job is something local, 9-5, Mon-Fri and they have a subsidised food pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Hope you had a good perv!


None :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning everyone else!

Chest doms have come through this morning from the negatives session Monday, lovely stuff.

Bits to do this morning and off to new job this afternoon to meet a director.

Then HOPEFULLY I'll get my session in tonight


----------



## Keeks

mg: Hope I haven't missed out on blue vest pic! :tongue:

Good luck for new job! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> After all that I didn't get my session done! Annoying timing food all day around training to not go.
> 
> Haha, not much beef mate. @Ginger Ben and @Chelsea have seen a pic from Monday - chest still seriously lagging!
> 
> New job is something local, 9-5, Mon-Fri and they have a subsidised food pmsl


You didn't get the session done even though I so lovingly put it together for you? :blowme:

Chest is good from the side mate, like is said get chest done twice a week, Flex Lewis had the exact same problem (although he wasn't a complete pus$y) chest was his weakest bodypart so Neil Hill got him to do chest twice a week, the first session was his normal session as part of the Y3T training they do then the second session was focused more on isolation with lots of isometrics, maximal tension with slow rep tempo, and higher reps to force as much blood into the area as possible and he is doing alright isn't he?

So there is hope for you yet :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You didn't get the session done even though I so lovingly put it together for you? :blowme:
> 
> Chest is good from the side mate, like is said get chest done twice a week, Flex Lewis had the exact same problem (although he wasn't a complete pus$y) chest was his weakest bodypart so Neil Hill got him to do chest twice a week, the first session was his normal session as part of the Y3T training they do then the second session was focused more on isolation with lots of isometrics, maximal tension with slow rep tempo, and higher reps to force as much blood into the area as possible and he is doing alright isn't he?
> 
> So there is hope for you yet :beer:


Mate I know! Was annoying to say the least.

Haha, I suppose he looks ok doesn't he 

I'll be doing it 2 times a week now mate, it has grown these last few months so just needs that extra push!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:



> Mate I know! Was annoying to say the least.
> 
> Haha, I suppose he looks ok doesn't he
> 
> I'll be doing it 2 times a week now mate, it has grown these last few months so just needs that extra push!!


Good stuff mate, will grow even more when that methyl tren goes in them


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Good stuff mate, will grow even more when that methyl tren goes in them


Postman has had it I bet


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Mate I know! Was annoying to say the least.
> 
> Haha, I suppose he looks ok doesn't he
> 
> I'll be doing it 2 times a week now mate, it has grown these last few months so just needs that extra push!!


least you have a chest rob


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> least you have a chest rob


Compared to you I do pmsl


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Compared to you I do pmsl


that cut deep bro


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> that cut deep bro


Sorry :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi

Morning mate, how's things? Congrats on the new job :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, how's things? Congrats on the new job :thumb:


Morning mate, usual here lol. Need to take a look at your new journal don't i 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## paulandabbi

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, usual here lol. Need to take a look at your new journal don't i
> 
> Thanks :beer:


Glad its all good you end. Your welcome in my journal anytime mate 

Is the new job doing something similar to your old one?


----------



## flinty90

paulandabbi said:


> Glad its all good you end. Your welcome in my journal anytime mate
> 
> Is the new job doing something similar to your old one?


Yes he still sells his a55 for pittance


----------



## paulandabbi

flinty90 said:


> Yes he still sells his a55 for pittance


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Glad its all good you end. Your welcome in my journal anytime mate
> 
> Is the new job doing something similar to your old one?


Basic principles are same tbh, just different industry.

But as @flinty90 says, I sell my ass too


----------



## Redbeard85

What's all this talk in here? You training or what mate?  . Well done on the job front :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> What's all this talk in here? You training or what mate?  . Well done on the job front :thumb:


I don't train 

Thanks mate, just met my new director, really nice guy so should be in good hands :beer:

I'm slacking in going through journals mate, apologies :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BLET said:


> I don't train
> 
> Thanks mate, just met my new director, really nice guy so should be in good hands :beer:
> 
> I'm slacking in going through journals mate, apologies :wub:


I was questioning whether ye did for a bit there mate :sneaky2:

A good boss is always helpful :thumb:

Lol, ye wee sl*t  ...get training


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> I was questioning whether ye did for a bit there mate :sneaky2:
> 
> A good boss is always helpful :thumb:
> 
> Lol, ye wee sl*t  ...get training


Haha, I do train.... Well is walk inside the place with weights


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I do train.... Well is walk inside the place with weights


Lol...mate, if you stare long enough at the heavy weights you gain massive!! :thumb:

How's your day going mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Smashed back last night, things kicking in nicely.

Lost my straps couple of weeks ago but still managed to pull some good numbers and food was pants yesterday - quantity over quality. Just wasn't enough as it was a little hectic.

Anyway, all good today, forcing it down lol

Shoulders tonight and I'll need it, not sure why but I went into an auto pilot and pinned double what I should have :lol:

So both delts have a bit of oil in them that needs moving 

Heavy pressing and smashing sides and rears will do the trick :beer:

Have a good one!!


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> Lol...mate, if you stare long enough at the heavy weights you gain massive!! :thumb:
> 
> How's your day going mate?


Interesting..... I'll try that tonight :lol:

As above mate ^^^

:beer: :wub:


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BLET said:


> Interesting..... I'll try that tonight :lol:
> 
> As above mate ^^^
> 
> :beer: :wub:


That's my full routine mate, i recommend it :thumb:

Good man, get in there! What's routine like these days?

You'll have sore shoulders later lol. Better than sore a*se I guess


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> That's my full routine mate, i recommend it :thumb:
> 
> Good man, get in there! What's routine like these days?
> 
> You'll have sore shoulders later lol. Better than sore a*se I guess


Pmsl.

Tbh it's not set in stone, but I usually do a little RC warm up of some sort followed my seated DB/ HS Machine press, DB Side raises with drop set, straight arm rear flys (machine) then some tricep work.

Haha, they best be in bits tomorrow am or I won't be happy!!


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Tbh it's not set in stone, but I usually do a little RC warm up of some sort followed my seated DB/ HS Machine press, DB Side raises with drop set, straight arm rear flys (machine) then some tricep work.
> 
> Haha, they best be in bits tomorrow am or I won't be happy!!


It's something though mate, better than doing f*ck all or having no idea what you're doing :thumb:

Haha! Too right the f*cking will be mate


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> It's something though mate, better than doing f*ck all or having no idea what you're doing :thumb:
> 
> Haha! Too right the f*cking will be mate


Aye, keep intensity throughout and usually leave soaked lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Aye, keep intensity throughout and usually leave soaked lol


Try getting undressed before you shower mate,it helps:rolleyes:

Morning Roberto!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Try getting undressed before you shower mate,it helps:rolleyes:
> 
> Morning Roberto!


Ah, that'll be it then 

Morning mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ended up doing shoulders at 6.30am today, mrs got in too late last night and I use her car lol

Anyway, in short;

RC Work to warm up

HS Seated Press - up to 70kg

DB Side Raises - up to 20kg partials with drop sets

Rear Flys - up to 80kg slow negs

High Incline Seated DB Press - up to 30kg

Shrugs - up to 80kg still feel trap pain on these FFS

Then some tricep work, 35 mins total.

Mrs has had to take today off, not in a good way at all since this op. Very annoying!


----------



## Redbeard85

Hope your missus is awryt mate.

Good session...and good to see you still train :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> Hope your missus is awryt mate.
> 
> Good session...and good to see you still train :laugh:


She'll have a blue badge for the car soon at this rate pmsl

Haha, I try mate, I try


----------



## Redbeard85

R0BLET said:


> She'll have a blue badge for the car soon at this rate pmsl
> 
> Haha, I try mate, I try


Lol, is that not a positive mate? Parking anywhere! YUSSS!! :thumb: Hope your being the gentleman and helping her out and letting her rest mate 

Something (once in a while) is better than F all mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

35 mins.....how the fook do you manage that?


----------



## TELBOR

lee85 said:


> Lol, is that not a positive mate? Parking anywhere! YUSSS!! :thumb: Hope your being the gentleman and helping her out and letting her rest mate
> 
> Something (once in a while) is better than F all mate


Of course I am, fast on as we speak


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 35 mins.....how the fook do you manage that?


Zero rest and a few stims pre workout lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Zero rest and a few stims pre workout lol


Hmmm, how long do you train when Flinty joins you? Same sort of time?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmmm, how long do you train when Flinty joins you? Same sort of time?


Never longer than an hour


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Never longer than an hour


Poofs :lol:

In all seriousness do you ever go for higher volume sessions that take a while longer? Not saying you need to but just wondering? The stuff I've been doing takes a while and I'm enjoying the change but will switch to higher weight, lower volume stuff in a couple more weeks once 100% sure leg is ok.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Poofs :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness do you ever go for higher volume sessions that take a while longer? Not saying you need to but just wondering? The stuff I've been doing takes a while and I'm enjoying the change but will switch to higher weight, lower volume stuff in a couple more weeks once 100% sure leg is ok.


Suppose it depends mate, I know for me I generally do high volume but like a mix of both every now and then.

Suppose it depends on what the session is, compound heavy or isolate heavy. But your leg session you sent through looked horrible!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Poofs :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness do you ever go for higher volume sessions that take a while longer? Not saying you need to but just wondering? The stuff I've been doing takes a while and I'm enjoying the change but will switch to higher weight, lower volume stuff in a couple more weeks once 100% sure leg is ok.


A short session for me is 90 mins, well over 2 hours on occasion. Kai Green does it, so can I!


----------



## luther1

Bodybuilding must be the only sport where people think that training for no more than an hour is sufficient


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> A short session for me is 90 mins, well over 2 hours on occasion. Kai Green does it, so can I!


But you also do 3 session each day!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Bodybuilding must be the only sport where people think that training for no more than an hour is sufficient


Anything more than an hour and I'm counter productive.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Anything more than an hour and I'm counter productive.


Get fitter


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Bodybuilding must be the only sport where people think that training for no more than an hour is sufficient


Weird isn't it, loads of people properly flame you when you say a session lasts 90 mins or so. Mine are an easy 90 mins at the moment, longer with proper warm up and stretching afterwards.

Also look at pro athletes like gynmasts. Train all day 7 days a week and have better physiques than most gym rats with their 3 hours a week lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Weird isn't it, loads of people properly flame you when you say a session lasts 90 mins or so. Mine are an easy 90 mins at the moment, longer with proper warm up and stretching afterwards.


I did just shoulders tonight and was near on 90 minutes


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I did just shoulders tonight and was near on 90 minutes


That include getting your walking frame set up?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get fitter


Over rated


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Weird isn't it, loads of people properly flame you when you say a session lasts 90 mins or so. Mine are an easy 90 mins at the moment, longer with proper warm up and stretching afterwards.
> 
> Also look at pro athletes like gynmasts. Train all day 7 days a week and have better physiques than most gym rats with their 3 hours a week lol


Train till it hurts, burns and no more reps can be done 

Simple :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Train till it hurts, burns and no more reps can be done
> 
> Simple :beer:


 five mins then rob? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> five mins then rob? :whistling:


On biceps, yes


----------



## sxbarnes

My high rep squats take about 25 mins to do. 15 mins is me sitting on my **** going wtf? :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> My high rep squats take about 25 mins to do. 15 mins is me sitting on my **** going wtf? :thumb:


Pmsl. See, where all different


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. See, where all different


Na I'm the same as you mate. All done in 45mins. Odd times you get extra energy

Other times you've got time to do light stuff at the end. When I'm fcuked I'm out:rockon:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Na I'm the same as you mate. All done in 45mins. Odd times you get extra energy
> 
> Other times you've got time to do light stuff at the end. When I'm fcuked I'm out:rockon:


That's it mate, like today I thought should I do some more pressing or front raises and they were humming already!

So did no more


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies!

Trained chest and Tri's early doors, busy day with kids and mrs so I'm pooped!

Incline Bench up to 100kg with drop set

Cables Flys up to 40kg with drop set

Flat Bench up to 60kg just really slow on negs

DB Flys to wrap up then some tricep work

Done.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Trained chest and Tri's early doors, busy day with kids and mrs so I'm pooped!
> 
> Incline Bench up to 100kg with drop set
> 
> Cables Flys up to 40kg with drop set
> 
> Flat Bench up to 60kg just really slow on negs
> 
> DB Flys to wrap up then some tricep work
> 
> Done.


Funnily enough I did really slow 60kg flat bench in the week and had awful doms,never get chest doms normally


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Funnily enough I did really slow 60kg flat bench in the week and had awful doms,never get chest doms normally


Works a treat, ruins me!


----------



## sxbarnes

luther1 said:


> Funnily enough I did really slow 60kg flat bench in the week and had awful doms,never get chest doms normally


I might try that considering I can do jack with my chest at the mo:cursing:


----------



## luther1

sxbarnes said:


> I might try that considering I can do jack with my chest at the mo:cursing:


I had just done db press,jumped on the bench and the weights were already on the bar. Did 30 reps to warm up then struggled to do 3 sets of ten after


----------



## Another Excuse

Flat bench up to 60kg.... What did you start at ????


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Flat bench up to 60kg.... What did you start at ????


Started at 60kg, 3 sets of negatives mate


----------



## Another Excuse

Ah ok, pause at the bottom too?


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Ah ok, pause at the bottom too?


Defo, you want to feel that stretch across the whole of your chest


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup mate, how's things? You had a good weekend?

Did you get to sports direct or did you go online?


----------



## TELBOR

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how's things? You had a good weekend?
> 
> Did you get to sports direct or did you go online?


Good thanks mate 

Nah, I don't move fast on things!


----------



## TELBOR

Just arrived at new place, @paul81 aka the hobbit just walked passed. Guessing he missed the Adonis sat down drinking water 

So I've text him :lol:

Have a good day you lot!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Cracked a back session off last night, pretty happy with it.

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Close Grip Pulley Rows

Bent over Oly bar rows - overhand and underhand

Lat Pull downs

Straight Arm pull downs

Then some bicep work.

Packed my own food today, just easier 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Keeks

Morning. 

How's new job? Hope all good.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Morning.
> 
> How's new job? Hope all good.


Day 1 all good :beer:

How's the rebound?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Day 1 all good :beer:
> 
> How's the rebound?


Good stuff.

Rebound is all good, embracing the Chubb, well trying to. Food pics in my journal, complete with special plate!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Rebound is all good, embracing the Chubb, well trying to. Food pics in my journal, complete with special plate!


The Chubb :lol: Doubt any Chubb is coming your way !!

Spastic plate? 

I'll take a look


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> The Chubb :lol: Doubt any Chubb is coming your way !!
> 
> Spastic plate?
> 
> I'll take a look


Defo Chubb but keeping at least one cardio session in per day.

mg: Well, that's a real insult, spastic plate, insult my plate, insult me! :angry:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Defo Chubb but keeping at least one cardio session in per day.
> 
> mg: Well, that's a real insult, spastic plate, insult my plate, insult me! :angry:


Car-D-O ? I Struggle with that word :lol:

I do like your plates, very....... Special


----------



## Suprakill4

How's things mate? Not spoke in ages.

I've missed you


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> How's things mate? Not spoke in ages.
> 
> I've missed you


Lol, bless you ya Yorkshire pudding 

Tbh mate I've not been getting on much, so not doing my rounds on the journals etc.

Just usual really, plodding along.

You? Injury free yet??


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Feeling shíte today, must have slept funny as traps feel quite sore lol

Anyway, managed to get a chest session in last night. Wasn't great, but did enough.

Was another concentrate on negatives session;

Incline Bench

DB Flyes

Chest Press Machine

Cable work

Then some tricep work. Not enough done but I ran out of steam lol

Appetite has been pants this last week so stopped winny for now to see if that's the issue. If not it maybe the oxy in the trenoxyprop oil.

So off winny for a week, stays out if appetite gets better. If not I'll drop the trenoxyprop and go with test & winny 

Have a good one!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Feeling shíte today, must have slept funny as traps feel quite sore lol
> 
> Anyway, managed to get a chest session in last night. Wasn't great, but did enough.
> 
> Was another concentrate on negatives session;
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> DB Flyes
> 
> Chest Press Machine
> 
> Cable work
> 
> Then some tricep work. Not enough done but I ran out of steam lol
> 
> Appetite has been pants this last week so stopped winny for now to see if that's the issue. If not it maybe the oxy in the trenoxyprop oil.
> 
> So off winny for a week, stays out if appetite gets better. If not I'll drop the trenoxyprop and go with test & winny
> 
> Have a good one!


Looks good mate. Nope my back is knackered as usual lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks good mate. Nope my back is knackered as usual lol.


Oh dear!! Getting old lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Oh dear!! Getting old lol


Must be mate. It's getting tiresome now. Have out a couple pics in my journal as an update. Trying tk get back to how I looked and then some.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be mate. It's getting tiresome now. Have out a couple pics in my journal as an update. Trying tk get back to how I looked and then some.


Let me come see


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Let me come see


As long as ya not tugging off to them then go have a look lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> As long as ya not tugging off to them then go have a look lol.


I'll save the tugging off for today


----------



## TELBOR

Well appetite has come back quicker than expected, so that's good.

Only managed 2 weeks on the winny too, bit annoyed. May lower the dose as I was keen to try it properly and got a couple of tubs pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Well appetite has come back quicker than expected, so that's good.
> 
> Only managed 2 weeks on the winny too, bit annoyed. May lower the dose as I was keen to try it properly and got a couple of tubs pmsl


Does winny effect your appetite mate? Never has me but dbol kills it.


----------



## Another Excuse

Looks a good session mate


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Does winny effect your appetite mate? Never has me but dbol kills it.


We're the opposite then! This seems to have but dbol I can eat all day long


----------



## TELBOR

Another Excuse said:


> Looks a good session mate


Well it wasn't great :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> We're the opposite then! This seems to have but dbol I can eat all day long


Weird mate. I think your the first one I've seen have appetite issues with winny and not with dbol. You sure you havnt got the tubs mixed up lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Weird mate. I think your the first one I've seen have appetite issues with winny and not with dbol. You sure you havnt got the tubs mixed up lol.


I'm generally against the grain mate lol

I believe Breda and sambuca had the same sides on winny, it's Thai pharma winny so thinking maybe 30mg ED maybe better next time


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'm generally against the grain mate lol
> 
> I believe Breda and sambuca had the same sides on winny, it's Thai pharma winny so thinking maybe 30mg ED maybe better next time


Bunch of awkward cvnts lol. 30mg? Don't think I ever go less than 100mg now with winny. Oops lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Bunch of awkward cvnts lol. 30mg? Don't think I ever go less than 100mg now with winny. Oops lol.


Thai pharma, dosed very well 

100mg would be crazy!! 50mg was enough :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Thai pharma, dosed very well
> 
> 100mg would be crazy!! 50mg was enough :lol:


Any winny should be like pharma as long as it's dosed right mate. Lol yes 100mg is pretty immense pre workout. Vascularity is awesome even when fat as fcuk lol.


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> I'm generally against the grain mate lol
> 
> I believe Breda and sambuca had the same sides on winny, it's Thai pharma winny so thinking maybe 30mg ED maybe better next time


Hows it going mate?

They the azolos? Used them in the past at 75mg did the job


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Hows it going mate?
> 
> They the azolos? Used them in the past at 75mg did the job


Woke up with man flu and a pants night sleep, that's how it's going today lol

SB Laboratories on the winny mate. I've always assumed 80-100mg ed was the norm with winny but people seem to get on well with 50mg ed with these.

Anyway, did a shoulder blast this morning as I thought it would help perk me up - WRONG :lol:

But was a good session tbh, just fooked now so I'll be popping caffeine caps at work to keep me going today


----------



## Redbeard85

It's that time of year mate, when all us men are victims of the deadly man flu! Take it easy mate


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Woke up with man flu and a pants night sleep, that's how it's going today lol
> 
> SB Laboratories on the winny mate. I've always assumed 80-100mg ed was the norm with winny but people seem to get on well with 50mg ed with these.
> 
> Anyway, did a shoulder blast this morning as I thought it would help perk me up - WRONG :lol:
> 
> But was a good session tbh, just fooked now so I'll be popping caffeine caps at work to keep me going today


I've woke up with terrible man flu today!! Cannot for the life of me clear the phlegm out my throat and necks stiff as fcuk. Hate this time of year.

You train early then don't you??? How do you find that compared to later in the day when your full of food and energy? Did you end up using mtren pre workout?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Unsubbing from here in case I catch a dose of pussyitis :lol:

Seems rife


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Unsubbing from here in case I catch a dose of pussyitis :lol:
> 
> Seems rife


Lol. I'm sat in the doctors and every cvnt is fcuking coughing all over me and not covering their mouths, little snotty kids picking their noses and dribbling all over. Going to lose my temper soon, tramps. Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I'm sat in the doctors and every cvnt is fcuking coughing all over me and not covering their mouths, little snotty kids picking their noses and dribbling all over. Going to lose my temper soon, tramps. Lol.


Dirty bastards lol, I hate going to Doc's or hospitals, always full of sick people :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

where is rob nowadays? maybe he has to do something in his job besides sitting at home and spamming the forum :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty bastards lol, I hate going to Doc's or hospitals, always full of sick people :lol:


Even worse when ya appointment was at fcuking 10 and the cvnts still havnt called my name. Something is getting smashed up very soon this tren is dying to make me kick off lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I've woke up with terrible man flu today!! Cannot for the life of me clear the phlegm out my throat and necks stiff as fcuk. Hate this time of year.
> 
> You train early then don't you??? How do you find that compared to later in the day when your full of food and energy? Did you end up using mtren pre workout?


Hahaha, I spent the entire journey to the gym clearing my throat of lovely green and brown stuff 

I used to train 6.30am mon-fri, but new job means evenings unless I rush around like today to go early lol

Tbh i prefer early as I get to use everything I need to.

No mtren mate, didn't think it'd be fair to review it whilst hanging out my bum lol

Had 1,000mg of caffeine tabs today to keep me alert along with cold and flu caps :lol:

Ready for bed!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, I spent the entire journey to the gym clearing my throat of lovely green and brown stuff
> 
> I used to train 6.30am mon-fri, but new job means evenings unless I rush around like today to go early lol
> 
> Tbh i prefer early as I get to use everything I need to.
> 
> No mtren mate, didn't think it'd be fair to review it whilst hanging out my bum lol
> 
> Had 1,000mg of caffeine tabs today to keep me alert along with cold and flu caps :lol:
> 
> Ready for bed!!!


I've been like it all day mate just big sloppy bogies in my throat and cannot clear the cvnts!! Doc have me sick note until 31st of December after doing assessment on my back lol.

Let me know with mtren or I'll let you know as I will try mine on Sunday I think with 0.5ml in each pec and may add an extra 0.5ml in triceps too lol.


----------



## Keeks

Just for you Roblet.....



This pic has seriously done the rounds on here.

Also......



:tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Just for you Roblet.....
> 
> View attachment 141201
> 
> 
> This pic has seriously done the rounds on here.
> 
> Also......
> 
> View attachment 141202
> 
> 
> :tongue:


But the one with roblet in the blue vest hasn't yet? I always train in blue


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> But the one with roblet in the blue vest hasn't yet? I always train in blue


Well maybe you'll be so kind as to post a pic in your blue vest then?  We'll wait till Rob leaves his journal un-attended then spam his journal with countless blue vest pics.


----------



## sxbarnes

Easy, will roll up the sleeves!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I've been like it all day mate just big sloppy bogies in my throat and cannot clear the cvnts!! Doc have me sick note until 31st of December after doing assessment on my back lol.
> 
> Let me know with mtren or I'll let you know as I will try mine on Sunday I think with 0.5ml in each pec and may add an extra 0.5ml in triceps too lol.


That sucks dude, what's the back issue or haven't they diagnosed it fully?

Pmsl, you junkie! I'll probably do each pec tomorrow night


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> That sucks dude, what's the back issue or haven't they diagnosed it fully?
> 
> Pmsl, you junkie! I'll probably do each pec tomorrow night


Nope not fully diagnosed. It's my left spinal erector whatever that is that's bvggered.

Haha. High dose is awesome on mtren I bet.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Just for you Roblet.....
> 
> View attachment 141201
> 
> 
> This pic has seriously done the rounds on here.
> 
> Also......
> 
> View attachment 141202
> 
> 
> :tongue:


PMSL

You sod!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> But the one with roblet in the blue vest hasn't yet? I always train in blue


Don't you start too


----------



## TELBOR

Still got man flu, taken a few cold pills and stuff today so feel away with the fairies!

Anyway, can't be strict on diet when I feel pants so I've just had a chicken burger, chips and beans in works canteen lol

Hopefully all good to train tomorrow morning 

I'll bang the mtren in to get me through it!! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chips n beans. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Chips n beans. Mmmmmmmm.


Was bloody good mate! Miss food like that


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Was bloody good mate! Miss food like that


Chips and beans is amazing. I've got chips in the oven now to have with steak and don't dare look in the cuboard if missus has beans in cos I know ill give in!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Chips and beans is amazing. I've got chips in the oven now to have with steak and don't dare look in the cuboard if missus has beans in cos I know ill give in!!


Did you have beans.....

Pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Did you have beans.....
> 
> Pmsl


Worse. The missus got home and had her little sister and wanted to take her out so went out and had a mixed grill lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Worse. The missus got home and had her little sister and wanted to take her out so went out and had a mixed grill lol.


Just a plate of meat and carbs, man food, nothing to worry about lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Just a plate of meat and carbs, man food, nothing to worry about lol


I actually left the sausages and onion rings because I felt guilty just had gammon, steak, 2 chicken breasts and chips so not a bad meal really.


----------



## Another Excuse

Ha ha any excuse!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> I actually left the sausages and onion rings because I felt guilty just had gammon, steak, 2 chicken breasts and chips so not a bad meal really.


Woman :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Woman :lol:


I know!!!!! Selfish b1tch makes me take her out to dinner once a month too! Fcuk sake.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Worse. The missus got home and had her little sister and wanted to take her out so went out and had a mixed grill lol.


Good lad!!!

Can't beat a mix grill :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!!
> 
> Can't beat a mix grill :beer:


Felt guilty and didn't even eat the best bits lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Felt guilty and didn't even eat the best bits lol


Why on earth would you do that lol

Fancy a mix gill now!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Why on earth would you do that lol
> 
> Fancy a mix gill now!!


Wasn't due a cheat mate lol.

You trained today?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Wasn't due a cheat mate lol.
> 
> You trained today?


That's not a cheat in my eyes lol

Yes mate, updated that other thread.

Enjoy the mtren :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> That's not a cheat in my eyes lol
> 
> Yes mate, updated that other thread.
> 
> Enjoy the mtren :beer:


Very exited to try it mate based on your review!!! Will be in pecs tomorrow for certain!!

I'm trying to keep cheats to a minimum. Jim says can have one a week but trying to aim for one every two weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Very exited to try it mate based on your review!!! Will be in pecs tomorrow for certain!!
> 
> I'm trying to keep cheats to a minimum. Jim says can have one a week but trying to aim for one every two weeks.


I'm sure you'll like it mate, it's good stuff to say the least.

Fùck that, suppose I ain't gonna compete though. Fair play to you mate


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you'll like it mate, it's good stuff to say the least.
> 
> Fùck that, suppose I ain't gonna compete though. Fair play to you mate


We shall see tomorrow. Half a ml in each pec to begin with. Can't imagine needing more actually cos 2.5mg is a lot isn't it?

Yeah it's about moderation with me mate. Get fat pretty easily so be careful with cheats now.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> We shall see tomorrow. Half a ml in each pec to begin with. Can't imagine needing more actually cos 2.5mg is a lot isn't it?
> 
> Yeah it's about moderation with me mate. Get fat pretty easily so be careful with cheats now.


I think it's enough to start off with I think 

You go steady fatty lol I know what you mean though mate, think I get away with going far tbh.

I could eat junk and cut :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I think it's enough to start off with I think
> 
> You go steady fatty lol I know what you mean though mate, think I get away with going far tbh.
> 
> I could eat junk and cut :lol:


Lucky tw4t. I look at a piece of cake and I gain fat.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky tw4t. I look at a piece of cake and I gain fat.


Lol. I'm a hard gainer


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky tw4t. I look at a piece of cake and I gain fat.


love your definition of fat compared to a fat cnut like me lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> love your definition of fat compared to a fat cnut like me lol...


He's delusional lol


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> love your definition of fat compared to a fat cnut like me lol...


Your not fat your just big boned!!! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, rough is an understatement.

But I have some awesome chest doms 

That is all.


----------



## flinty90

thought that said you have an awesome chest lol..

hope it clears up soon bro..


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, rough is an understatement.
> 
> But I have some awesome chest doms
> 
> That is all.


I'm rough as fcuk too mate. Really rough so not gonna bother with the mtren today unless ya reckon will still be worth it? One good thing though, my poos feel normal for once. Had the sh1ts for weeks but added digestive enzymes and ravenous and out come nicely formed good textures poos. In buzzing lol. Wanna pic?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thought that said you have an awesome chest lol..
> 
> hope it clears up soon bro..


I have a temperamental chest 

Firing pills and shít in all day so it best go!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm rough as fcuk too mate. Really rough so not gonna bother with the mtren today unless ya reckon will still be worth it? One good thing though, my poos feel normal for once. Had the sh1ts for weeks but added digestive enzymes and ravenous and out come nicely formed good textures poos. In buzzing lol. Wanna pic?


No, no I bloody don't want a pic!! :lol:

Try it, worth a crack if you feel half up for a session.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> No, no I bloody don't want a pic!! :lol:
> 
> Try it, worth a crack if you feel half up for a session.


You sure? I've taken one.

It's sat in my pecs now mate doing it business. Off to gym in ten. It stung a little for me. No where fcuking near as bad as BSI but a little. I am a proper pussy though.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You sure? I've taken one.
> 
> It's sat in my pecs now mate doing it business. Off to gym in ten. It stung a little for me. No where fcuking near as bad as BSI but a little. I am a proper pussy though.


Positive pmsl

Lol, I'm generally good with pip and gear going in. You don't get on with WC either do you?

Trenoxyprop is the only thing that's hurt recently lol

Apollo gear is great for zero pip!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Positive pmsl
> 
> Lol, I'm generally good with pip and gear going in. You don't get on with WC either do you?
> 
> Trenoxyprop is the only thing that's hurt recently lol
> 
> Apollo gear is great for zero pip!


What a workout!!!!!!!! Fcuking love this mtren mate I felt wierd. Like I was off my head? Is that normal? Got lots of comments off people in the gym how well I'm now looking since losing some size when was poorly. Love it. It was day 1 of the new routine and a much longer session than I'm used to but I just wanted to keep on going!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> What a workout!!!!!!!! Fcuking love this mtren mate I felt wierd. Like I was off my head? Is that normal? Got lots of comments off people in the gym how well I'm now looking since losing some size when was poorly. Love it. It was day 1 of the new routine and a much longer session than I'm used to but I just wanted to keep on going!!


Told you lol

Good stuff isn't it! Exactly same here, weird feeling, but still in control with good focus.

Amazing what 1ml of oil does isn't it.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Told you lol
> 
> Good stuff isn't it! Exactly same here, weird feeling, but still in control with good focus.
> 
> Amazing what 1ml of oil does isn't it.


Yeah madness. Aggression was mental. And road rage on the way home when a road was closed was even worse than normal haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah madness. Aggression was mental. And road rage on the way home when a road was closed was even worse than normal haha.


Loon lol

Aggression never gets to me, but tbh I generally have taken mtren when I know I'm not going to be in contact with anyone for a few hours :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Loon lol
> 
> Aggression never gets to me, but tbh I generally have taken mtren when I know I'm not going to be in contact with anyone for a few hours :lol:


Halo


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Halo


Hello to you too Ben 

Yes Halo sent me a little mental, but that was taken before hitting rush hour traffic :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Loon lol
> 
> Aggression never gets to me, but tbh I generally have taken mtren when I know I'm not going to be in contact with anyone for a few hours :lol:


Lol. I'm fcuking roasting now mate!!!! Jesus. Might use a little less lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I'm fcuking roasting now mate!!!! Jesus. Might use a little less lol.


Pmsl, yes I did notice that too. Well went into town with just a tee on after and everyone else was wrapped up :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yes I did notice that too. Well went into town with just a tee on after and everyone else was wrapped up :lol:


Well the aggression is good in the gym, not so good in the cinema mate lmao. Took mum and missus to cinema and these Polish Fcuks behind us were talking really loud not stop and I tried to keep calm as long as I could but nope, stood up and shouted 'are you fcuking watching this!!!!!?????' Three polish lads and two lasses just looked at me and didn't utter a word so I said 'yeah that's what I fcuking thought cvnts'. Haha was funny as fcuk after they were literally silent the whole way through the rest of the film lmao. Mother wasn't too pleased with me but did say thankyou as she couldn't hear the film when they were talking.

So, mtren - excellent in the gym, just be mindful of being in public after.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl if Rob did that he'd have got knocked out by one of the girls


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well the aggression is good in the gym, not so good in the cinema mate lmao. Took mum and missus to cinema and these Polish Fcuks behind us were talking really loud not stop and I tried to keep calm as long as I could but nope, stood up and shouted 'are you fcuking watching this!!!!!?????' Three polish lads and two lasses just looked at me and didn't utter a word so I said 'yeah that's what I fcuking thought cvnts'. Haha was funny as fcuk after they were literally silent the whole way through the rest of the film lmao. Mother wasn't too pleased with me but did say thankyou as she couldn't hear the film when they were talking.
> 
> So, mtren - excellent in the gym, just be mindful of being in public after.


But what film did you see? :lol:

So it's a big thumbs up from the grumpy/angry Yorkshire man 

Defo doing back tomorrow am now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl if Rob did that he'd have got knocked out by one of the girls


Píss off, they'd have flung their minges in my face


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> But what film did you see? :lol:
> 
> So it's a big thumbs up from the grumpy/angry Yorkshire man
> 
> Defo doing back tomorrow am now!


Well my mum said she isn't coming out with me anywhere if I have had that again lmao! Carrie. Was good film.

Definite thumbs up, just a shame the anger lasts as long as it does. Doesn't help that my main cycle is with tren right now so if not on tren it would probably be fine. I havnt got the best temper to begin with but this stuff makes me a hell of a lot less tolerant of idiots.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well my mum said she isn't coming out with me anywhere if I have had that again lmao! Carrie. Was good film.
> 
> Definite thumbs up, just a shame the anger lasts as long as it does. Doesn't help that my main cycle is with tren right now so if not on tren it would probably be fine. I havnt got the best temper to begin with but this stuff makes me a hell of a lot less tolerant of idiots.


Her loss mate :lol:

Being oil based will not help then lol. Should be all gone before bed mate pmsl

So no angry wànking for you :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Her loss mate :lol:
> 
> Being oil based will not help then lol. Should be all gone before bed mate pmsl
> 
> So no angry wànking for you :lol:


Lol. Other people were happy I said something.

Oh fcuk having a tug mate I would end up pulling the cvnt off lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon slags!

Did back this morning, was ok. It was a natural session 

If it's not man flu, it's something else..... Tooth filling was pulled out during yesterday's breakfast of bacon and pancakes!!

Pulled half of tooth out too, so it's a little painful to say the least. Dentists are pants as soonest one can get me in is thursday.

Never mind.

Anyway, had a good weekend in general. Tree went up, watched a few Xmas films with kids and did some boring house stuff.

Nothing major to report 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds a decent weekend mate!! Did you use the mtren for pull? I'm gonna put half ml in each bicep tomorrow see how I get on. Still got flu?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds a decent weekend mate!! Did you use the mtren for pull? I'm gonna put half ml in each bicep tomorrow see how I get on. Still got flu?


Tried it in lats?


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Tried it in lats?


Fcuk no!!!!!!!!!!! It's going in biceps. Missus keeps on at me to bang some test and tren in lats as glutes and delts are hard work now with scar tissue but I don't dare.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:



> Fcuk no!!!!!!!!!!! It's going in biceps. Missus keeps on at me to bang some test and tren in lats as glutes and delts are hard work now with scar tissue but I don't dare.


I reckon it would be fine mate, huge muscle and nice and thick. Get it in ya baby


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon it would be fine mate, huge muscle and nice and thick. Get it in ya baby


Very sensitive skin that area though and imagine the pip! Fcuk that I would probably pass out mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Very sensitive skin that area though and imagine the pip! Fcuk that I would probably pass out mate.


Hmm true, tbh I can't imagine doing biceps as that horrifies me but I reckon lats would be alright, especially with a slin pin


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm true, tbh I can't imagine doing biceps as that horrifies me but I reckon lats would be alright, especially with a slin pin


I do biceps with them tiny half inch slin pins. 29h I think so they are tiny and the np mtren just about went through at a perfect speed to say is oil based.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds a decent weekend mate!! Did you use the mtren for pull? I'm gonna put half ml in each bicep tomorrow see how I get on. Still got flu?


I didn't mate, 'twas a natural session lol.

I'll do it tomorrow though, gonna do a arm blast 

Still a little under the weather, but I'm far better!!

How about you?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm true, tbh I can't imagine doing biceps as that horrifies me but I reckon lats would be alright, especially with a slin pin


You said that about pecs..... So get jabbing those guns!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I didn't mate, 'twas a natural session lol.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow though, gonna do a arm blast
> 
> Still a little under the weather, but I'm far better!!
> 
> How about you?


Natural session?!?!! That just made me throw up in my mouth.

Haha. I'm feeling a bit better mate. far from 100% but manageable. Got fcuking terrible acid reflux and I'm thinking it's the dbol. Heard many get this as a side effect and think I'm one of em. Switch to np oxy tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You said that about pecs..... So get jabbing those guns!!


True and I use blues in pecs


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ladies,

Did a little arm blast today. Mtren in each bicep lol

Was a grand session, was soaked at the end. Great stuff the mtren pmsl

Not getting massive urges to go to the gym ATM, so not putting any pressure on myself for any short term goals etc

I'll just keep going when I can, suppose it's down to a routine change with work and all that jazz so it'll come back soon


----------



## Another Excuse

Yeah work sucks at getting in the way!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Alright ladies,
> 
> Did a little arm blast today. Mtren in each bicep lol
> 
> Was a grand session, was soaked at the end. Great stuff the mtren pmsl
> 
> Not getting massive urges to go to the gym ATM, so not putting any pressure on myself for any short term goals etc
> 
> I'll just keep going when I can, suppose it's down to a routine change with work and all that jazz so it'll come back soon


I just done pull with half ml biceps. Fcuking excellent session!!!!! I don't seem to sweat much more than usual but headphones go on, limp bizkit on and fcuk I'm just in the zone. Not aware of anything going on around me I'm just mega mega focused.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I just done pull with half ml biceps. Fcuking excellent session!!!!! I don't seem to sweat much more than usual but headphones go on, limp bizkit on and fcuk I'm just in the zone. Not aware of anything going on around me I'm just mega mega focused.


Lol. It's good stuff isn't it!


----------



## TELBOR

Scum bags!

No training today, been to dentist earlier, bloody infection and need and extraction from the broken tooth on Sunday 

Back on Tuesday for that - oh the joys.

So man flu has gone, but now this lol. Doesn't help getting the calories in with the pain!!

May go do shoulders in the morning before work if I feel up to it 

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Scum bags!
> 
> No training today, been to dentist earlier, bloody infection and need and extraction from the broken tooth on Sunday
> 
> Back on Tuesday for that - oh the joys.
> 
> So man flu has gone, but now this lol. Doesn't help getting the calories in with the pain!!
> 
> May go do shoulders in the morning before work if I feel up to it
> 
> Have a good one! :beer:


Boo! Shoulders tomorrow then mate!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Boo! Shoulders tomorrow then mate!


Yeah I'd say so mate 

I'll bang some mtren in pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'd say so mate
> 
> I'll bang some mtren in pmsl


 That'll get you going in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

That sucks mate, one thing after another isn't it


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It's good stuff isn't it!


What lab is this mtren by mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That sucks mate, one thing after another isn't it


Karma


----------



## TELBOR

Crazy-Northerner said:


> What lab is this mtren by mate?


Neuro Pharma mate, great stuff!


----------



## Sweat

Sucks with the infection cupcake, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Sucks with the infection cupcake, hope you feel better soon!


And you didn't believe me this morning :crying:

Lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> And you didn't believe me this morning :crying:
> 
> Lol


Dentist is the usual "i've secretly got a job interview line" tho.

On a side note, I read on bodybuilding,com that if you inject 30-40ml of tren straight in your gums it'll pretty much stop the infection... try it...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Dentist is the usual "i've secretly got a job interview line" tho.
> 
> On a side note, I read on bodybuilding,com that if you inject 30-40ml of tren straight in your gums it'll pretty much stop the infection... try it...


Hmmmm, only got 29ml. That's annoying


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Hmmmm, only got 29ml. That's annoying


Damn! If it's NP stuff 29ml should be fine, it's more potent when the gear is free, gogo!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> Damn! If it's NP stuff 29ml should be fine, it's more potent when the gear is free, gogo!


Please tell me you havnt had free stuff too?!?!?!?!!!!

Gutted on the tooth mate. I absolutely hate tooth pain. Missed my last checkup and they have struck me off their records now!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Please tell me you havnt had free stuff too?!?!?!?!!!!
> 
> Gutted on the tooth mate. I absolutely hate tooth pain. Missed my last checkup and they have struck me off their records now!!!!


No mate, just Rob and Chelsea that blag free gear. I pay for my gear/gh... sob sob!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> No mate, just Rob and Chelsea that blag free gear. I pay for my gear/gh... sob sob!


Yeah me too. Cvnts they are. I would say its because they have amazing physiques so these labs must want them tk endorse their products but @Chelsea legs?!? Wtf man. Lol.


----------



## Sweat

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah me too. Cvnts they are. I would say its because they have amazing physiques so these labs must want them tk endorse their products but @Chelsea legs?!? Wtf man. Lol.


LLF!

And Roblet is only like 60kg wet through, just wears ultra tight blue vests...


----------



## Suprakill4

Sweat said:


> LLF!
> 
> And Roblet is only like 60kg wet through, just wears ultra tight blue vests...


Yeah roblets more of a reason to stay clear of it! Lmao.

Nahhh he reccommended the mtren to me and I'm glad.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah me too. Cvnts they are. I would say its because they have amazing physiques so these labs must want them tk endorse their products but @Chelsea legs?!? Wtf man. Lol.


Amazing what? :lol:

Phil yes.... Me.... Pmsl

Tooth ache is a ball ache! Just annoying tbh and quite off putting when eating.

But I managed a good 400g of pasta and a load of garlic bread for dinner 

That'll do.

Power food for shoulders tomorrow AM if I wake up early enough :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh fcuk garlic bread MMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Off to do shoulders shortly, cooked chicken off earlier and had a coffee to wake me up 

No mtren, it's going to be a short session anyway so I'll save it for another time 

Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

You still being a whiney little mardy bum?! :tongue: Kidding. 

Have a good one and hope you feel better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You still being a whiney little mardy bum?! :tongue: Kidding.
> 
> Have a good one and how you feel better soon. :thumbup1:


Yes :lol:

Got my shoulder session in, short and sweet but enough done :beer:

Have a good one too


----------



## TELBOR

Bit windy up here today, 50ft tree at work fell pmsl

If it had gone the other way a few cars and a canteen would be a mess 

But it opted for the main road lol

Surprisingly hungry today, was tempted to have an extra lunch of steak pie but haven't.

Got some beef shin in the slow cooker at home so that's going to sort me out! Glad appetite is better 

I'll sneak a legs session in tomorrow, need to give them a blast!


----------



## big_jim_87

good shock tactic... sneaking a session in...

legs have no warning then BOOM take that you pair if cvnts!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> good shock tactic... sneaking a session in...
> 
> legs have no warning then BOOM take that you pair if cvnts!


Pmsl!

Might jab them with mtren to really fùck them over :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Might jab them with mtren to really fùck them over :lol:


get some one to jump out from a bush and jab em!

then run to the gym and BOOM! have that you pair of cvnts!

That will shock em... cvnts!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> get some one to jump out from a bush and jab em!
> 
> then run to the gym and BOOM! have that you pair of cvnts!
> 
> That will shock em... cvnts!


You fcuking crack me up lmao!!!! Cvnts lol.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Bit windy up here today, *50ft tree *at work fell pmsl
> 
> If it had gone the other way a few cars and a canteen would be a mess
> 
> But it opted for the main road lol
> 
> Surprisingly hungry today, was tempted to have an extra lunch of steak pie but haven't.
> 
> Got some beef shin in the slow cooker at home so that's going to sort me out! Glad appetite is better
> 
> I'll sneak a legs session in tomorrow, need to give them a blast!


did you measure it personally bro ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> did you measure it personally bro ??


Yes


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> did you measure it personally bro ??


He know's it is 50ft as it was over 10 times taller than he was...


----------



## Dai Jones

forgot to ask a while back when you guys where talking about pinning chest, what size pins you use?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dai Jones said:


> forgot to ask a while back when you guys where talking about pinning chest, what size pins you use?


1" orange for me, could use 5/8's if worried about going too deep but unless you have no chest this is difficult to do


----------



## Dai Jones

Ginger Ben said:


> 1" orange for me, could use 5/8's if worried about going too deep but unless you have no chest this is difficult to do


cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> He know's it is 50ft as it was over 10 times taller than he was...


Nob


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> forgot to ask a while back when you guys where talking about pinning chest, what size pins you use?


As Benjy said, piece of cake to do mate!


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> As Benjy said, piece of cake to do mate!


thanks as you know I've started pinning in quads and to be honest they have come on very well maybe a placebo effect but thought why not see if I can get chest up to par, what ya recon is the max to put in chest


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> thanks as you know I've started pinning in quads and to be honest they have come on very well maybe a placebo effect but thought why not see if I can get chest up to par, what ya recon is the max to put in chest


I'm a believer in site injections depending on what oil it is, just makes me work it harder too!

2ml max IMO mate


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I'm a believer in site injections depending on what oil it is, just makes me work it harder too!
> 
> 2ml max IMO mate


thats great thanks  , yeh read up about it and ask around and like ya said depends on the oil


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> thats great thanks  , yeh read up about it and ask around and like ya said depends on the oil


Water based gear is better for site enhancement, but I still pin where I'm going to work.

So tonight I'll do my trenoxyprop in one delt, equimast in the other, then mtren in each pec.


----------



## TELBOR

@Keeks

It's a blue vest session


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> @Keeks
> 
> It's a blue vest session


Picsornobluevestgodamnit!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Picsornobluevestgodamnit!!!!












:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> :lol:


JESUS CHRIST!!!!!! BLUE VEST PIC!!!!!! mg: About bl00dy time!! :beer:

Looking good, brings out dem gainz. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Semi


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> JESUS CHRIST!!!!!! BLUE VEST PIC!!!!!! mg: About bl00dy time!! :beer:
> 
> Looking good, brings out dem gainz. :thumbup1:


It's red, photo shopped it 

It's in the bin now lol

Too small pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Semi


Im worried about you and looking at mens crotches.

But its the blue vest, see, brings out dem gainz, in more ways than one.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Semi


Lol, always looks like a semi. Leave the house with trackies on and mrs says "I can see your tail" 

Weird as I have an inverted penis :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Semi


  Or did yu mean you got a semi?! Either way......stop looking at mens bits!!! Thats my job.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lol, always looks like a semi. Leave the house with trackies on and mrs says "I can see your tail"
> 
> Weird as I have an inverted penis :lol:


I'm same mate. But mines cos my balls and sack are that shriveled up it just proper pushes my shlong out so it looks beastly but really isn't.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Im worried about you and looking at mens crotches.
> 
> But its the blue vest, see, brings out dem gainz, in more ways than one.


I worried too, gets his wife up the duff and looks at men's crotches.....

Fullhomo.

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Or did yu mean you got a semi?! Either way......stop looking at mens bits!!! Thats my job.


PM'd

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm same mate. But mines cos my balls and sack are that shriveled up it just proper pushes my shlong out so it looks beastly but really isn't.


Pmsl. My balls have left my body 

Hmmm, not sure I wanted to know about your beastly cock tbh. @Ginger Ben maybe interested though :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. My balls have left my body
> 
> Hmmm, not sure I wanted to know about your beastly cock tbh. @Ginger Ben maybe interested though :lol:


Give me 5 ill put a pic up. See what you think.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I worried too, gets his wife up the duff and looks at men's crotches.....
> 
> Fullhomo.
> 
> :lol:


I know, some people eh?!

I'm safely nohomo btw. 



R0BLET said:


> PM'd
> 
> :lol:


 mg:  Ta, will forward to @Ginger Ben.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Give me 5 ill put a pic up. See what you think.


 :lol:

Keep it mate!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Give me 5 ill put a pic up. See what you think.


Post the one you sent me?


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> :lol:
> 
> Keep it mate!


You wnt say that when you see it... Its lovely


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> You wnt say that when you see it... Its lovely


Lmao. No. Leanne would go fcuking ballistic lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. No. Leanne would go fcuking ballistic lol.


Good! No cock pics please


----------



## flinty90

******* continue


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, doms galore today. Happy with that 

Mental dreams last night pmsl.

Anyway, rest till Monday got plenty to be done around the house and with the kids.

Have a good one x


----------



## big_jim_87

flinty90 said:


> ******* continue


******* continue?

You enjoying the faggotry then?


----------



## flinty90

big_jim_87 said:


> ******* continue?
> 
> You enjoying the faggotry then?


always little jimmy ... :wub:


----------



## big_jim_87

flinty90 said:


> always little jimmy ... :wub:


Who the hell is jimmy?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Who the hell is jimmy?


Little jimmy is what he calls @Suprakill4's cock


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Little jimmy is what he calls @Suprakill4's cock


Hahahaha.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Little jimmy is what he calls @Suprakill4's cock


No actually i just call suprakill a c0ck lol..


----------



## Suprakill4

flinty90 said:


> No actually i just call suprakill a c0ck lol..


Hey hey hey, what the fcuk have I done. Lol. But yes. Ill even agree. I am a c0ck lol.


----------



## Sambuca

Looking sexy in the tight blue top


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Looking sexy in the tight blue top


Lol, that's in the dustbin now 

Too small !!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that's in the dustbin now
> 
> Too small !!


Its ok bro you will shrink back into it x


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Hey hey hey, what the fcuk have I done. Lol. But yes. Ill even agree. I am a c0ck lol.


No your not, your a wonderful human, so selfless, caring and warm hearted...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!

On a serious note all of the above is actually true...

When i popped up to see K him and his family welcomed me in and me feel like one of them...

Bit of a random post I know but valium and a catapress before bed will do that to a guy...


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Lol, that's in the dustbin now
> 
> Too small !!


Try a medium this time mate...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> No your not, your a wonderful human, so selfless, caring and warm hearted...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
> 
> On a serious note all of the above is actually true...
> 
> When i popped up to see K him and his family welcomed me in and me feel like one of them...
> 
> Bit of a random post I know but valium and a catapress before bed will do that to a guy...


Awwwwwwwe does someone need a man hug???? Ya big softie lol.

If Valium makes ya sleep then send me some. Been in bed two hours now getting angrier and angrier that I can't drop off. Really infuriating me. Said I wouldn't go back on zopi but in ordering some!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Awwwwwwwe does someone need a man hug???? Ya big softie lol.
> 
> If Valium makes ya sleep then send me some. Been in bed two hours now getting angrier and angrier that I can't drop off. Really infuriating me. Said I wouldn't go back on zopi but in ordering some!!!!


I am a soft ****e... Lol

I use very sparringly...

I can tel when Im not gonna have a good kip so i know when to use em... Think 2x this month so far...

All it will do is relax you...

Get in bed and it feels so soft...

For me I struggle to drop off as so pent up from daily goings on soothe muscle relaxing effects are enough to have me chilled enough to drop off...

Catapress is a mild sleep tab...

Low dose of each and its a nice sleep with a fresh feeling in the morning...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> I am a soft ****e... Lol
> 
> I use very sparringly...
> 
> I can tel when Im not gonna have a good kip so i know when to use em... Think 2x this month so far...
> 
> All it will do is relax you...
> 
> Get in bed and it feels so soft...
> 
> For me I struggle to drop off as so pent up from daily goings on soothe muscle relaxing effects are enough to have me chilled enough to drop off...
> 
> Catapress is a mild sleep tab...
> 
> Low dose of each and its a nice sleep with a fresh feeling in the morning...


Send us a few through please mate. Unless this is ilegal then don't send me any 

I knew I was t gonna sleep tonight. Too fcuked up on mtren oxy and pre workout and still wired from workout. Now I'm just stressed as fcuk. In the two hours I've been up for a p1ss 3 times, 1 sh1t, 1 attempted but failed tug as fcuking phone Internet stopped working mid way through porn and now one of the cats just decided it wanted some attention padding its claws in my fcuking hamstring. Cvnts. I hate everything right now!! And just realised forgot to feed my mates cats and change litter. He had just decorated hope they havnt sh1t everywhere lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Send us a few through please mate. Unless this is ilegal then don't send me any
> 
> I knew I was t gonna sleep tonight. Too fcuked up on mtren oxy and pre workout and still wired from workout. Now I'm just stressed as fcuk. In the two hours I've been up for a p1ss 3 times, 1 sh1t, 1 attempted but failed tug as fcuking phone Internet stopped working mid way through porn and now one of the cats just decided it wanted some attention padding its claws in my fcuking hamstring. Cvnts. I hate everything right now!! And just realised forgot to feed my mates cats and change litter. He had just decorated hope they havnt sh1t everywhere lol.


Lol **** em there only cats...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol **** em there only cats...


I know but he has trusted me to do them and I just completely forgot. Ill get round first thing tomorrow morning. Doing them while Thursday night.

@roblet how's training? Still smashing the mtren in like it's going out of fashion? Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't quote properly. Fcuk it. Let's get @rob in here anyway. How you doing @rob. All good @rob?


----------



## Suprakill4

@rob hasn't been fcuking active since 2007 ffs.


----------



## Suprakill4

Cvnt he is.


----------



## Suprakill4

Can't believe it can you @R0BLET ??


----------



## Suprakill4

2007!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

He must be on holiday or something.


----------



## Suprakill4

Or even prison. It's a possibility @R0BLET


----------



## Suprakill4

Guess we will never know @R0BLET?


----------



## Suprakill4

Unless he starts posting again @R0BLET? Ya think he will?


----------



## Suprakill4

I hope so @R0BLET. He seems a nice guy?


----------



## Suprakill4

This is the second sh1t since 22:45!! @R0BLET how many time a day to take a dump is healthy ya reckon?


----------



## Suprakill4

@R0BLET........ You there?


----------



## Suprakill4

@R0BLET is gonna be mad when he gets all these mentions in the morning!


----------



## Suprakill4

@R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Try a medium this time mate...


Wow wow wow! I ain't ready for that yet mate, small will do


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> @R0BLET is gonna be mad when he gets all these mentions in the morning!


Twàt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning bitches!

Planned back last night, but needed to get some bits done lol.

So I went this morning, fancied deadlifts. So did set after set of 140kg lol

Back was in bits and pumps were perfect 

Nice to do them and have a good stretch out on them tbh. Then did some close grip rows, lat pull downs then some straight arm push downs to finish off.

Felt sick going home lol

Happy days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one mate, I love sessions where you just focus on one main lift and really get in to the zone with it. If it feels good why stop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good article on t-nation from John Meadows about how rows are actually the king of back builders over deads and chin ups. Quite interesting read.


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> Good article on t-nation from John Meadows about how rows are actually the king of back builders over deads and chin ups. Quite interesting read.


i fking love rows


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> i fking love rows


They are great, meadows row, tbar and some sort of wide grip row works well for me. Don't really bother with pull downs much these days, prefer chins


----------



## Dai Jones

Ginger Ben said:


> Good article on t-nation from John Meadows about how rows are actually the king of back builders over deads and chin ups. Quite interesting read.


Link any chance?


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> They are great, meadows row, tbar and some sort of wide grip row works well for me. Don't really bother with pull downs much these days, prefer chins


i like tbar rows and seated machine rows but instead of a fixed narrow grip handle i use two handles so you can get a pinch at the back.


----------



## sxbarnes

My back is in bits today after adding in the Meadows Rows yesterday. Hope my form was ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dai Jones said:


> Link any chance?


Lazy cvnt :lol:

http://www.t-nation.com/training/the-3-best-rowing-exercises


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> My back is in bits today after adding in the Meadows Rows yesterday. Hope my form was ok?


Article above tells you how to do them mate, lots of videos on youtube too


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Article above tells you how to do them mate, lots of videos on youtube too


 I must have done then!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> I must have done then!


They are awesome - going to change my pull day up a bit on Friday, start with chins (great warm up for whole back and arms imo) then meadows rows, one arm barbell rows, dead stop smith rows, rack pulls, bicep shizz


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> They are awesome - going to change my pull day up a bit on Friday, start with chins (great warm up for whole back and arms imo) then meadows rows, one arm barbell rows, dead stop smith rows, rack pulls, bicep shizz


Did Lat Pulldowns, BB Rows, Meadiows Rows, T Bar Rows yesterday before some cable work and I thought that was too much rowing, but it hits the spot! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Morning @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Morning @R0BLET


Morning @Suprakill4


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i fking love boys


Fixed


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lazy cvnt :lol:
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/training/the-3-best-rowing-exercises


Will read later when I'm at home in tears, cheers yoof!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## 25434

ohmifoookinggawwwd! I feeeeel sick.......bleurrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh.....

whyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee whyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......... :crying:

poor you....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> ohmifoookinggawwwd! I feeeeel sick.......bleurrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh.....
> 
> whyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee whyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......... :crying:
> 
> poor you....


Sorry pmsl.

Bleeding has nearly stopped now 

But she done goofed, so been referred to the hospital to have a root taken out she couldn't extract pmsl

Good times!!

:crying:


----------



## 25434

Oh no....I have massive dental phobia........would poop my pants if I had to have anything like that done...oh Roblet doblet...bleurrrggh...I would run that dentist down and bash her one for being so incompetent.....bah! are you ok? hope so...x


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Oh no....I have massive dental phobia........would poop my pants if I had to have anything like that done...oh Roblet doblet...bleurrrggh...I would run that dentist down and bash her one for being so incompetent.....bah! are you ok? hope so...x


Haha, me too! Had a bad time last bit of work done and was worked up about this!

But she was really good tbh. Kept my eyes closed lol

Anaesthetic has worn off now..... Pain!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Taken wrong one out then?


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck!! Ok, you're allowed to be a whiney little mardy bum for this one, but only as you have provided photographic evidence.

Hope ya ok.


----------



## sxbarnes

Best way for rid of tooth pain. Can of Strongbow. Works every time


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Taken wrong one out then?


Lol, no.

Was right one, but couldn't get last root out.

Headache, stiff jaw and a nice pool of blood in bed this morning lol


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck!! Ok, you're allowed to be a whiney little mardy bum for this one, but only as you have provided photographic evidence.
> 
> Hope ya ok.


Haha! I always moan. It's what I do best 

Pain killers will be my friend today :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Best way for rid of tooth pain. Can of Strongbow. Works every time


Pmsl










Seems fitting 

Can eat or drink till this evening, can't even wash my mouth out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, no.
> 
> Was right one, but couldn't get last root out.
> 
> Headache, stiff jaw and a nice pool of blood in bed this morning lol


Grim. Poor bastard


----------



## Suprakill4

Ouch!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Ouch!!!!


Tramadol is helping today


----------



## TELBOR

Evening 

Got some good food down my neck earlier lol

One sided chewing and mushing pmsl

But was epic!

Ed's Diner, Pulled Pork and melted cheese on a hotdog lol

With chips, onion rings and coleslaw :beer:

Washed down with a Mint and Oreo ice cream shake 

Needed the calories lol










Anyway, best get to sleep as I'm off to do a push session tomorrow AM


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome!! Not tried those places before, got one here though. Looks worth a visit!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome!! Not tried those places before, got one here though. Looks worth a visit!


Was very good mate, first one I've seen up here.

En route for a push session


----------



## TELBOR

Just murdered the old chest and shoulders :beer:

DB Flat Bench Press - up to 42.5kg

DB Shoulder Press - up to 35kg

Cable Flies - up to 30kg a side

DB Lateral Raises - up to 20kg Partials

Pec Dec - up to 95kg (stack)

Smith Shoulder Press to wrap up - up to 60kg

Sweating like a mofo and felt sick towards the end lol

So happy with that!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## flinty90

looks a solid session bro , nice to see you hammering the weights !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> looks a solid session bro , nice to see you hammering the weights !!


Trying mate lol

Rest till Monday now


----------



## TELBOR

I said rest till Monday..... But I'm going to get a little session in today before getting the girls lol

Oh, got the infection back in my mouth pmsl so getting more antibiotics today.

Pretty annoying, it's the eating that's píssing me off.

Cycle update, wrapping this one up before Xmas and going to cruise until February.

Then one more little blast, which will be;

Test E

Tren A

Dbol

Simple but i know I'll grow on it 

Still hovering aroun 90-91kg so can't grumble how this year has gone tbh :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon you lot!

Had a great session yesterday, did the trick and got some lovely doms 

But this bloody tooth infection is murder lol Hot then cold, feeling sick, banging head, hungry then not! Just annoying.

Hopefully this 2nd lot of antibiotics helps out and kicks in soon :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon you lot!
> 
> Had a great session yesterday, did the trick and got some lovely doms
> 
> But this bloody tooth infection is murder lol Hot then cold, feeling sick, banging head, hungry then not! Just annoying.
> 
> Hopefully this 2nd lot of antibiotics helps out and kicks in soon :beer:


At least you got a session out mate. Easy to be lazy when you've got that there pain! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> At least you got a session out mate. Easy to be lazy when you've got that there pain! :thumbup1:


True mate 

I'll try and get tonight by ain't feeling great pmsl

Wànk nights sleep, hoping this shít goes soon.

Anyway, to stop annoying my tooth issue I'm on liquids today lol

Namely GN Pure Mass and Liquid egg whites 

See how that pans out lol


----------



## sxbarnes

That's the spirit! :thumbup1:Not tried that magic Strongbow tooth healer yet?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> That's the spirit! :thumbup1:Not tried that magic Strongbow tooth healer yet?


Haha! No lol.

Mrs is planning on getting me drunk over Xmas, haven't got drunk since 2005!! So gonna be messy :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha! No lol.
> 
> Mrs is planning on getting me drunk over Xmas, haven't got drunk since 2005!! So gonna be messy :lol:


Haha enjoy it. I'll be getting fcuked for the first proper time on years too.

Some good solid sessions your getting in mate! Good work.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Haha! No lol.
> 
> Mrs is planning on getting me drunk over Xmas, haven't got drunk since 2005!! So gonna be messy :lol:


Oh dear. That sounds like a nightmare. We will want pics!


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha enjoy it. I'll be getting fcuked for the first proper time on years too.
> 
> Some good solid sessions your getting in mate! Good work.


You gonna take your trousers down again?


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You gonna take your trousers down again?


I dare say my penis will probably make an appearance. Which could end up very awkward seeing as it's a family round for dinner type of day lmao.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> I dare say my penis will probably make an appearance. Which could end up very awkward seeing as it's a family round for dinner type of day lmao.


Cum dine with me!


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Cum dine with me!


Lmao. Maybe ill just have a couple to drink this year. Girlfriends mate is coming to dinner, she is much older and from Romania. Absolutely loves looking at pictures of me with top off and always saying how good I look. Might get a gobble?? Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. Maybe ill just have a couple to drink this year. Girlfriends mate is coming to dinner, she is much older and from Romania. Absolutely loves looking at pictures of me with top off and always saying how good I look. Might get a gobble?? Lol.


You better be looking like ya pictures!


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You better be looking like ya pictures!


Yeah I know her in person too mate but I'm just a fatter version of the pics now lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know her in person too mate but I'm just a fatter version of the pics now lol.


She'll reconigise you easy then. Haha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Sacking training and diet off till further notice, can't eat properly and knock on effect of that is poor training.

Been up most of the night and firmly planted to the toilet this morning lol

Attempted the gym for back earlier, just stopped 30 mins into it. Weak and dizzy. So wasn't doing me any good.

Work wise the jury is out ATM, goal posts changing daily and no real clarity which given this time of the year is a little odd.

Anyway, I shall stop moaning and just crack on :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah mate feel sorry for you what a fcuker! Speedy recovery mate.


----------



## Richie186

Get well soon buddy. Hope it doesn't last.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah mate feel sorry for you what a fcuker! Speedy recovery mate.


Cheers mate. Frustrated is an understatement !!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Get well soon buddy. Hope it doesn't last.


Me too mate!!

Thanks x


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, sorry to hear that. Hope things pick up/settle down for you. Sending t'internet hugs!!!

You big girl!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Sacking training and diet off till further notice, can't eat properly and knock on effect of that is poor training.
> 
> Been up most of the night and firmly planted to the toilet this morning lol
> 
> Attempted the gym for back earlier, just stopped 30 mins into it. Weak and dizzy. So wasn't doing me any good.
> 
> Work wise the jury is out ATM, goal posts changing daily and no real clarity which given this time of the year is a little odd.
> 
> Anyway, I shall stop moaning and just crack on :lol:


Well that's a shyte state of affairs mate, sorry to hear that.

Only thing I can suggest is MTFU


----------



## Sambuca

get better my sweet rob


----------



## sxbarnes

Have a good Christmas then turn up at the gym in the new year with all the newbies


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Have a good Christmas then turn up at the gym in the new year with all the newbies


Oh boll0x. Just reminded me how busy gyms get in January with all the fatties and skinny boys wearing all saints clothes to workout in. Thankfully my gym never gets TOO bad. The fitness first I was at was horrific one year. Funny watching all the chubbies join and realise it takes hard work to lose weight and they are gone by February lol.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Have a good Christmas then turn up at the gym in the new year with all the newbies


I plan to mate..... That's plan to be a newbie and blend in pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Hey ladies!

Seems my gum isn't healing and that's why I feel pants, going back to the dentist today for a seaweed pack to go in the hole lol

Should heal it up and then the antibiotics can do their job 

Fingers crossed :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Seems my gum isn't healing and that's why I feel pants, going back to the dentist today for a seaweed pack to go in the hole lol
> 
> Should heal it up and then the antibiotics can do their job
> 
> Fingers crossed :beer:


bloody hell thats been a bit grim yuk


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> bloody hell thats been a bit grim yuk


Haha, yeah it's not pleasant mate.

It'll be another jab of anaesthetic to numb then some tool to pack it in so it doesn't come out. In theory it just dissolves over a few days 

But it needs to work!!


----------



## Keeks

DIY seaweed pack.....go to the ******?! Then add a sprinkling of MTFU powder and jobs a good un!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> DIY seaweed pack.....go to the ******?! Then add a sprinkling of MTFU powder and jobs a good un!


On my way


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> On my way


And get me some prawn toast too please. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And get me some prawn toast too please. :thumbup1:


Ok, I'll come and drop them off later :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Alright you slags!!

So, more antibiotics and a hole of the seaweed stuff lol

Burns like hell and of course she just rammed it in. Bloody painful!!

Anyway, seems to have helped a little already so hoping it's doing it's thing 

Appetite best come back soon, wasting away.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Alright you slags!!
> 
> So, more antibiotics and a hole of the seaweed stuff lol
> 
> Burns like hell and of course she just rammed it in. Bloody painful!!
> 
> Anyway, seems to have helped a little already so hoping it's doing it's thing
> 
> Appetite best come back soon, wasting away.


what ya weighing in at now bro 60 - 70 pounds ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what ya weighing in at now bro 60 - 70 pounds ???


60lb left ball, 61lb right ball


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Alright you slags!!
> 
> So, more antibiotics and a hole of the seaweed stuff lol
> 
> *Burns like hell and of course she just rammed it in. Bloody painful!!*
> 
> Anyway, seems to have helped a little already so hoping it's doing it's thing
> 
> Appetite best come back soon, wasting away.


 mg: But how did the seaweed pack go? :lol: Hope its ok and you're feeling tip top again! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: But how did the seaweed pack go? :lol: Hope its ok and you're feeling tip top again! :thumbup1:


Sounds like she stuck it up his bum, bet he pushed back


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like she stuck it up his bum, bet he pushed back


The question is of course.....what was her weapon of choice?!



I bet he did, and he'll have to go back again for further 'Treatment' to get his hole stuffed again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

:lol: gotta love dirty keeks


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: gotta love dirty keeks


I love dirty keeks, she has lots of fun the dirty little hussy.  :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> The question is of course.....what was her weapon of choice?!
> 
> View attachment 142424
> View attachment 142425
> 
> 
> I bet he did, and he'll have to go back again for further 'Treatment' to get his hole stuffed again.


Oh I'll be back :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Oh I'll be back :lol:


Dirty little hussy!


----------



## sxbarnes

How long before this "training" journal descends into inane drivel and sexual innuendo?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> How long before this "training" journal descends into inane drivel and sexual innuendo?


To be fair, its been pretty clean in here off late, thinking of un-subbing. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> To be fair, its been pretty clean in here off late, thinking of un-subbing. :thumbdown:


Im more than happy to jump in and dirty things up where needed......i can dress up as santa and empty my sack for you if you like?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im more than happy to jump in and dirty things up where needed......i can dress up as santa and empty my sack for you if you like?


 mg: Would that mean I have to sit on your knee and tell you want I would like?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Would that mean I have to sit on your knee and tell you want I would like?


Indeed it does!! If you feel something long and hard then that's my special Christmas cracker you need to pull on a bit


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Indeed it does!! If you feel something long and hard then that's my special Christmas cracker you need to pull on a bit


Wow, a special Christmas cracker?! I best not sit on it by accident then.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Wow, a special Christmas cracker?! I best not sit on it by accident then.


I sincerely hope you don't, over and over again......it might just go off then you would have to clear up the mess

With your tongue :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> *I sincerely hope you don't*, over and over again......it might just go off then you would have to clear up the mess
> 
> With your tongue :001_tt2:


 :thumbdown: Ok, point taken, I'll be careful where I sit.

But so you know, I'm very OCD and like clean things so would've cleaned up afterwards, but will find somewhere else to sit anyway. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Ok, point taken, I'll be careful where I sit.
> 
> But so you know, I'm very OCD and like clean things so would've cleaned up afterwards, but will find somewhere else to sit anyway. :tongue:


Well that is good to know.... in which case maybe i will keep this seat warm for you, i also have a good few presents to 'unload' if you're willing to receive


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well that is good to know.... in which case maybe i will keep this seat warm for you, i also have a good few presents to 'unload' if you're willing to receive


Oh yes! 

Robs not going to be happy with your dirty Ness in his journal when he comes back from being bummed/having his hole sorted again. You can be very rude at times. :nono:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Robs not going to be happy with your dirty Ness in his journal when he comes back from being bummed/having his hole sorted again. You can be very rude at times. :nono:


Me??? Rude......only when you're nude 

Rob loves getting his hole filled in :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Robs not going to be happy with your dirty Ness in his journal when he comes back from being bummed/having his hole sorted again. You can be very rude at times. :nono:


Carry on


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Me??? Rude......only when you're nude
> 
> Rob loves getting his hole filled in :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Carry on


Well, I'll leave you two to it, enjoy! :001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Me??? Rude......only when you're nude
> 
> Rob loves getting his hole filled in :lol:


Just pulled a chunk of seaweed out my hole :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just pulled a chunk of seaweed out my hole :lol:


Salty and fishy, standard :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Salty and fishy, standard :lol:


You know it


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Just pulled a chunk of seaweed out my hole :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's not every day you hear a statement like that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's not every day you hear a statement like that.


It is in this journal


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> It is in this journal


True, if you're going to hear a statement like that, it would be in here. :thumb:

Now Rob, has your hole turned green yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last I heard his hole was infected and weeping..... :blink:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Last I heard his hole was infected and weeping..... :blink:


Oh yeah, that's why he got it rammed and stuffed. :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> True, if you're going to hear a statement like that, it would be in here. :thumb:
> 
> Now Rob, has your hole turned green yet?


It was at the weekend lol


----------



## TELBOR

1,000mg Amoxicillin

1x Nytol

1x Bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suppositories


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Suppositories


Knew I forgot something


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies,

Sooooo hungry today 

Going to go to the gym tonight to make me happy lol

Bloody seaweed thing has near enough all fell out, even though it shouldn't have. I am not going back again though!!

Few more hours at work and I'm done, whoop whoop :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> Sooooo hungry today
> 
> Going to go to the gym tonight to make me happy lol
> 
> Bloody seaweed thing has near enough all fell out, even though it shouldn't have. I am not going back again though!!
> 
> Few more hours at work and I'm done, whoop whoop :beer:


Well fcuk a dcuk! Get back in there boy:thumb: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Get down that ****** Rob, DIY seaweed pack.

Or go back to the dentist for a good bumming. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Get down that ****** Rob, DIY seaweed pack.
> 
> Or go back to the dentist for a good bumming. :thumbup1:


What number is it?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> What number is it?


Do they give numbers for bumming? :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Do they give numbers for bumming? :confused1:


yea if its a ****** dentist


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Well fcuk a dcuk! Get back in there boy:thumb: :beer:


Haha, going shortly mate.

Let us finish at 2pm


----------



## Wardy33

Subbed


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Subbed


I wouldn't bother mate, this guy is a nob head!


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't bother mate, this guy is a nob head!


Just decides to unsub


----------



## TELBOR

Got my session in, gym was empty 

Hit Chest, Shoulders and arms :beer:

Flat Bench DB Press up to 45kg

DB Lateral Raises up to 20kg partials

Incline Bench up to 100kg

DB Shoulder Press up to 30kg

Cable Flys up to 30kg a side

Seated Shoulder Press machine up to 60kg

Rear Flys up to 60kg

Then some tri's and Bi's 

Plenty done.


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Got my session in, gym was empty
> 
> Hit Chest, Shoulders and arms :beer:
> 
> Flat Bench DB Press up to 45kg
> 
> DB Lateral Raises up to 20kg partials
> 
> Incline Bench up to 100kg
> 
> DB Shoulder Press up to 30kg
> 
> Cable Flys up to 30kg a side
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press machine up to 60kg
> 
> Rear Flys up to 60kg
> 
> Then some tri's and Bi's
> 
> Plenty done.


Nicely done sir.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nicely done sir.


Cheers mate, good to finally get in and have a good session!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice workout there mate. Good going.

Any updated pics?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice workout there mate. Good going.
> 
> Any updated pics?


Cheers mate.

Nah, was gonna do some in the gym but changing room had a few ****'s in there lol

But tbh, I've dropped weight badly this week with having no more than 1k cals a day :crying:

Was pumped very quick last night and veins looked great 

I'll try and do some soon, @Chelsea, @Sambuca and @Ginger Ben saw my weight loss pic mid week lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Nah, was gonna do some in the gym but changing room had a few ****'s in there lol
> 
> But tbh, I've dropped weight badly this week with having no more than 1k cals a day :crying:
> 
> Was pumped very quick last night and veins looked great
> 
> I'll try and do some soon, @Chelsea, @Sambuca and @Ginger Ben saw my weight loss pic mid week lol


Look good though rob

Can't believe trouble caused by that tooth. Brush your teeth kids :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Look good though rob
> 
> Can't believe trouble caused by that tooth. Brush your teeth kids :lol:


I'm blaming toffee popcorn ripping my one and only filling out lol

So that the message..... Don't eat Toffee Popcorn kids


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I'm blaming toffee popcorn ripping my one and only filling out lol
> 
> So that the message..... Don't eat Toffee Popcorn kids


Ow bad times


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. You still on aas. Still nailing mtren?

Prewo for me today is 1ml NP mtren (2500mcg is it??)

100mg oxy

10iu slin.

Mmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. You still on aas. Still nailing mtren?
> 
> Prewo for me today is 1ml NP mtren (2500mcg is it??)
> 
> 100mg oxy
> 
> 10iu slin.
> 
> Mmmmm


Lol, no mtren mate. Gave last few ml to a friend - I'm nice like that 

But I did do my last short ester jabs last night and as planned, that's me done so I'll cruise for a good 12 weeks I think.


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Lol, no mtren mate. Gave last few ml to a friend - I'm nice like that
> 
> But I did do my last short ester jabs last night and as planned, that's me done so I'll cruise for a good 12 weeks I think.


What do you cruise on ?


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> What do you cruise on ?


It'll be 250mg test e once every 10 days mate


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> It'll be 250mg test e once every 10 days mate


So still 3x natural test


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> So still 3x natural test


Lol yes 3/4x more natty 

Gotta keep dem gainz 

Next blast will be;

250 Test E each week

3ml Apollo Rip240 (70mg Test P, Mast P, Tren A) I think :lol:

50mg Dianabol Blue Hearts ED


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Lol yes 3/4x more natty
> 
> Gotta keep dem gainz
> 
> Next blast will be;
> 
> 250 Test E each week
> 
> 3ml Apollo Rip240 (70mg Test P, Mast P, Tren A) I think :lol:
> 
> 50mg Dianabol Blue Hearts ED


Nice I'm thinking 250mg test e, 400mg mast e for 6 weeks then add 400mg tren e for another 12 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Nice I'm thinking 250mg test e, 400mg mast e for 6 weeks then add 400mg tren e for another 12 weeks


Tren ace all the way through too


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Tren ace all the way through too


Ha. I can't do short ester due to work


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Ha. I can't do short ester due to work


Work away mate?

I prefer them for results, but can't get annoying pinning so often !!


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Work away mate?
> 
> I prefer them for results, but can't get annoying pinning so often !!


Na leave at 5.30am and get home at 9.30 and live with my mum and sister who would go mad if I had steroids n needles in the house and even take them so


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Na leave at 5.30am and get home at 9.30 and live with my mum and sister who would go mad if I had steroids n needles in the house and even take them so


Easy fix.... Go on the dole and kill those 2 :lol:

I get what you mean mate, I'm natty in my house.... Thankfully I still look natty too PMSL


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Easy fix.... Go on the dole and kill those 2 :lol:
> 
> I get what you mean mate, I'm natty in my house.... Thankfully I still look natty too PMSL


Haha well I'm bulking atm and put 2 stone on in 5 weeks so my excuse is I'm eating ****** as it's Xmas haha


----------



## TELBOR

Morning homosexuals!

Did an early doors back session, gym was empty :beer:

Pull overs to warm up

EZ Bar bent over row up to 100kg

Lat Pull Downs up to 80kg

Close Grip Pull Downs up to 50kg

T- Bar rows up to 95kg

Close grip row machine up to 90kg

Then some bicep work

Was a good one, was fasted too, probably should have had some oats and whey prior lol

Lazy day till later, got a wedding reception tonight.

Appetite has come back and tooth is getting better so cals creeping back up thankfully.

Oh, had a spray tan yesterday pmsl

Mrs was having one so thought why not


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Morning homosexuals!
> 
> Did an early doors back session, gym was empty :beer:
> 
> Pull overs to warm up
> 
> EZ Bar bent over row up to 100kg
> 
> Lat Pull Downs up to 80kg
> 
> Close Grip Pull Downs up to 50kg
> 
> T- Bar rows up to 95kg
> 
> Close grip row machine up to 90kg
> 
> Then some bicep work
> 
> Was a good one, was fasted too, probably should have had some oats and whey prior lol
> 
> Lazy day till later, got a wedding reception tonight.
> 
> Appetite has come back and tooth is getting better so cals creeping back up thankfully.
> 
> Oh, had a spray tan yesterday pmsl
> 
> Mrs was having one so thought why not


Nice. Any progress pics? Don't think I've seen your previous pics..

My Mrs does spray tans from home. Guess who's the tester rabbit


----------



## Trapps84

R0BLET said:


> Morning *homosexuals**!*
> 
> Oh, had a spray tan yesterday pmsl
> 
> Mrs was having one so thought *why not*


Because you're not gay

Because you have self respect

Because You're MALE

(evidently NOT all these things)

This is my only input to this journal

Good day


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Nice. Any progress pics? Don't think I've seen your previous pics..
> 
> My Mrs does spray tans from home. Guess who's the tester rabbit


No current pics mate, a couple from a month back somewhere in here lol

Hahaha, saves getting burnt on the sunbed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Trapps84 said:


> Because you're not gay
> 
> Because you have self respect
> 
> Because You're MALE
> 
> (evidently NOT all these things)
> 
> This is my only input to this journal
> 
> Good day


Your input is invalid for the following reasons;

You are ginger

You are a ginger

You are a no soul ginger


----------



## Trapps84

R0BLET said:


> Your input is invalid for the following reasons;
> 
> You are ginger
> 
> You are a ginger
> 
> You are a no soul ginger


All very true

Im out


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your input is invalid for the following reasons;
> 
> You are ginger
> 
> You are a ginger
> 
> You are a no soul ginger


So much hate.

Jelly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So much hate.
> 
> Jelly


So much so I can't sleep 

Appetite and pain free eating Benjamin :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So much so I can't sleep
> 
> Appetite and pain free eating Benjamin :beer:


That's good mate, just in time for Xmas dinner pig out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate, just in time for Xmas dinner pig out


Exactly! Lol.

Pigging out today tbh, no junk but ramming cals down to make up for last couple of weeks 

Leg of lamb Xmas day, can't wait


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS SLIM SHADEY...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS SLIM SHADEY...
> View attachment 142725
> View attachment 142726


Lol

Merry Christmas to you sir :beer:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Roblet doblet.....merry Xmas and hope2014 brings you good things...x


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Hey there Roblet doblet.....merry Xmas and hope2014 brings you good things...x


Same to you flubs 

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Happy Christmas Eve!!

Had a late one last night, wedding reception. Had a good laugh and a couple of shandy's - proper rebel 

Eat like a machine yesterday, just could stop. So filled out nicely and looked quite big !!

Happy days.


----------



## Dai Jones

always good to have a bit of a carb up


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> always good to have a bit of a carb up


Agreed lol

Half a dozen bacon rashes earlier and now back in bed 

Had a friends kids for a couple of hours earlier so they could finish off some shopping, I'm nice like that lol


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas one and all!!

Just about to have Christmas dinner, cannot wait :beer:

Lamb is just resting

Roast Potatoes

Roasted Carrotts and Parsnips in honey

Brussels with bacon bits tossed in

Stuffing

Yorkshire puddings of course

And some Kale 

Nom nom nom

Then off to see family later with a little buffet lol

Have a good one  x


----------



## TELBOR

8am push session done, pretty happy.

Considering the overload of carbs yesterday expected to be bloated and watery but actually pretty lean lol

Sat at just over 90kg so can't grumble.










Push session;

Warm up on DB's, press, Flys, front and side raises

Flat bench up to 100kg

Incline bench up to 80kg

DB Flys up to 20kg

Cable Flys up to 20kg

DB Lateral raises superset with Barbell Press

Cable cross overs up to 30kg

Then some tricep work

Plenty done, happy with it.

More "good" food to be had these next few days :beer:

Oh and I'm on the píss tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 8am push session done, pretty happy.
> 
> Considering the overload of carbs yesterday expected to be bloated and watery but actually pretty lean lol
> 
> Sat at just over 90kg so can't grumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push session;
> 
> Warm up on DB's, press, Flys, front and side raises
> 
> Flat bench up to 100kg
> 
> Incline bench up to 80kg
> 
> DB Flys up to 20kg
> 
> Cable Flys up to 20kg
> 
> DB Lateral raises superset with Barbell Press
> 
> Cable cross overs up to 30kg
> 
> Then some tricep work
> 
> Plenty done, happy with it.
> 
> More "good" food to be had these next few days :beer:
> 
> Oh and I'm on the píss tomorrow


Lucky man. My gym isn't open till tomorrow. Enjoy the beer:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Lucky man. My gym isn't open till tomorrow. Enjoy the beer:beer:


8-6 at mine today mate, literally me and 2 others lol

Oh I will mate, ready for a blow out


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 8-6 at mine today mate, literally me and 2 others lol
> 
> Oh I will mate, ready for a blow out


Good. Cos your leaning out there...must be that mtren...


----------



## Keeks

Pi$$ head!!!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good. Cos your leaning out there...must be that mtren...


Lol, no mtren for a few weeks now 

Great stuff though.

Just on cruise now, give it 4/5 weeks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Pi$$ head!!!


Haha! Haven't got drunk in years so should be wasted easily.

I'm a cheap date


----------



## TELBOR

Just filled a trolley with alcohol.... What have I become 

Anything left over stays at friends house :lol:

Attempted to try some jeans and stuff on earlier, even "regular" fit looks like skinny fit pmsl

Got some nice tops though 

Anyway, have a good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Go shopping, seriously!!!! Men in skinny jeans :crying: :no: :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 142913
> 
> 
> Go shopping, seriously!!!! Men in skinny jeans :crying: :no: :thumbdown:


Regular fit look skinny pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Just filled a trolley with alcohol.... What have I become
> 
> Anything left over stays at friends house :lol:
> 
> Attempted to try some jeans and stuff on earlier, even "regular" fit looks like skinny fit pmsl
> 
> Got some nice tops though
> 
> Anyway, have a good one :beer:


Looks like you're on a booze cruise now! :beer:

Skinny jeans??? Negged


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Regular fit look skinny pmsl


Come on now, you bought skinny and daren't admit it.........GO SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Looks like you're on a booze cruise now! :beer:
> 
> Skinny jeans??? Negged


Pmsl noskinnyjeanspurchased


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Come on now, you bought skinny and daren't admit it.........GO SHOPPING!!!!
> 
> View attachment 142914
> View attachment 142915
> View attachment 142916


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, zero skinny jeans bought :lol:

Got some new work trousers though


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously, zero skinny jeans bought :lol:
> 
> Got some new work trousers though


 mg: You bought size zero skinny jeans?! Wow!!! :lol:

I need some work trousers but its a right pain getting ones that fit, being a short a$$ with dat a$$, nightmare!! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: You bought size zero skinny jeans?! Wow!!! :lol:
> 
> I need some work trousers but its a right pain getting ones that fit, being a short a$$ with dat a$$, nightmare!! :cursing:


Yes I got some size zero ones 

Bless ya, that'll teach you won't it! I'll come and size you up if you want?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yes I got some size zero ones
> 
> Bless ya, that'll teach you won't it! I'll come and size you up if you want?
> 
> :lol:


Knew it, now GO SHOPPING!!!!!

That'll teach me for what, being born a short a$$ with dem Italian larger bum genetics?! mg: Cheers! :nono: :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Knew it, now GO SHOPPING!!!!!
> 
> That'll teach me for what, being born a short a$$ with dem Italian larger bum genetics?! mg: Cheers! :nono: :tongue:


I've been lol

Yes blame genetics along with leg after leg sessions


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I've been lol
> 
> Yes blame genetics along with leg after leg sessions


Oh yeah, you went shopping for skinny jeans. 

Ok, i'll blame those darn squats a little too. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh yeah, you went shopping for skinny jeans.
> 
> Ok, i'll blame those darn squats a little too. :thumbup1:


Pmsl, yes I did 

I got, a jumper, a hoodie, work trousers and a cardigan :lol:

Yes those darn squats, I'll give you something to squat on young lady :ban: :wub: mg: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, yes I did
> 
> I got, a jumper, a hoodie, work trousers and a cardigan :lol:
> 
> Yes those darn squats, I'll give you something to squat on young lady :ban: :wub: mg: :lol:


 mg: Oh you mean a squat rack?! :tongue: Cheers!

So a cardigan and skinny jeans?! Manly and non gay!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Oh you mean a squat rack?! :tongue: Cheers!
> 
> So a cardigan and skinny jeans?! Manly and non gay!


Well it's never been called that before :lol:

Yes, 100% alpha


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well it's never been called that before :lol:
> 
> Yes, 100% alpha


Oh heck!!! mg: You have now given a whole new meaning to a squat rack! :lol:

Super alpha at that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> mg: You bought size zero skinny jeans?! Wow!!! :lol:
> 
> I need some work trousers but its a right pain getting ones that fit, being a short a$$ with dat a$$, nightmare!! :cursing:


He didn't buy the size zero jeans. Chelsea gave them to him cos they were too baggy for him.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> He didn't buy the size zero jeans. Chelsea gave them to him cos they were too baggy for him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I see!

Made me think of this.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I see!
> 
> Made me think of this.....
> 
> View attachment 142919


 @Chelsea

Lmao!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I see!
> 
> Made me think of this.....
> 
> View attachment 142919





Suprakill4 said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> Lmao!!!


You fckers!! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You fckers!! :lol:


Hahaha. You love it!!


----------



## Keeks

@Suprakill4 started it! :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

But @Keeks actually posted a picture of your legs Chelsea not me. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck!!! mg: You have now given a whole new meaning to a squat rack! :lol:
> 
> Super alpha at that! :thumbup1:


So next time you go to a squat rack, you'll think of me


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> But @Keeks actually posted a picture of your legs Chelsea not me. Lol.


 mg: 



R0BLET said:


> So next time you go to a squat rack, you'll think of me


 mg: Yes but unsure as which 'squat rack' actually you mean now?! mg:


----------



## sxbarnes

Pics? :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ladies!

Mrs and her mates failed to get me drunk :lol:

Nice lie in and rest of the day with mrs, kids and family coming across. So no training.

Pulled my neck somehow, either slept funny or from this woman yanking on my arms all night trying to pull me up to dance pmsl - mrs had a word and she soon gave up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Alright ladies!
> 
> Mrs and her mates failed to get me drunk :lol:
> 
> Nice lie in and rest of the day with mrs, kids and family coming across. So no training.
> 
> Pulled my neck somehow, either slept funny or from this woman yanking on my arms all night trying to pull me up to dance pmsl - mrs had a word and she soon gave up :lol: :lol:


Should of just slapped her lol. Fcuking hate it when I used to go out and birds try getting me to dance. I cannot dance for sh1t. Arms and legs just will not move at the same time lol.

I've got a completely fcuked Achilles' tendon and don't have the slightest clue how I have done it but can barely walk on it!


----------



## sxbarnes

X2


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Alright ladies!
> 
> Mrs and her mates failed to get me drunk :lol:
> 
> Nice lie in and rest of the day with mrs, kids and family coming across. So no training.
> 
> Pulled my neck somehow, either slept funny or from this woman yanking on my arms all night trying to pull me up to dance pmsl - mrs had a word and she soon gave up :lol: :lol:


Pulled your neck some how?

Dnt rule out cunnilingus as the main cause...

Iv had this happen many a time before...

I have found that its not as bad if the misses sits on my face...

Much more neutral position


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Should of just slapped her lol. Fcuking hate it when I used to go out and birds try getting me to dance. I cannot dance for sh1t. Arms and legs just will not move at the same time lol.
> 
> I've got a completely fcuked Achilles' tendon and don't have the slightest clue how I have done it but can barely walk on it!


Her fella told me to punch her :lol:

I can't throw any shapes out at all either mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Pulled your neck some how?
> 
> Dnt rule out cunnilingus as the main cause...
> 
> Iv had this happen many a time before...
> 
> I have found that its not as bad if the misses sits on my face...
> 
> Much more neutral position


Pmsl, I had my head down there upon waking so maybe the issue :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Her fella told me to punch her :lol:
> 
> I can't throw any shapes out at all either mate lol


bet you had ya skinny jeans on


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> bet you had ya skinny jeans on


Regular chinos


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Regular chinos


Don't say there back in fashion! It'll be blue cords next, well that's wot happened after burgundy trousers in 1983. Watch this space


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Alright ladies!
> 
> Mrs and her mates failed to get me drunk :lol:
> 
> Nice lie in and rest of the day with mrs, kids and family coming across. So no training.
> 
> Pulled my neck somehow trying to get into my size zero skinny jeans. :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 142982


Tit 

Bruising has come out on my arm pmsl










Nice finger marks :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lucky she didn't snap your arm tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lucky she didn't snap your arm tbh


I know mate, 10" guns nearly snapped


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I know mate, 10" guns nearly snapped


Haha. Hit 100kg today. Christmas gainzzzz


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tit
> 
> Bruising has come out on my arm pmsl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice finger marks :lol:


Yes I have two but don't see what they have to do with this?! :confused1:

But the moral of the story still stands, no more skinny jeans....seriously, am I saying it in a foreign language or something? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha. Hit 100kg today. Christmas gainzzzz


Pmsl you fat fùck 

I had water all day yesterday, back to the plan today food wise :beer:

Fed up of Christmas food :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes I have two but don't see what they have to do with this?! :confused1:
> 
> But the moral of the story still stands, no more skinny jeans....seriously, am I saying it in a foreign language or something? :confused1:


What skinny jeans?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What skinny jeans?! :lol:


 :confused1: Skinny jeans?! I'm lost. :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl you fat fùck
> 
> I had water all day yesterday, back to the plan today food wise :beer:
> 
> Fed up of Christmas food :lol:


It's all muscle mate :whistling:

Hit two PBS on Fridays push session and a squat pb today 

Gotta love chocolate pmsl

Me too. Giving up chocolate, biscuits and crisps for January.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Skinny jeans?! I'm lost. :confused1: :lol:


You're always lost :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's all muscle mate :whistling:
> 
> Hit two PBS on Fridays push session and a squat pb today
> 
> Gotta love chocolate pmsl
> 
> Me too. Giving up chocolate, biscuits and crisps for January.


Pmsl

PB's forged on chocolate and crisps 

Nice to have a break but makes me flag all day lol slept from 4-7pm yesterday :lol:

Then 12 hours over night 

Couple of kg of chicken and mince beef out for today and tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You're always lost :lol: :lol:


So true!


----------



## flinty90

Christmas indulgence sucks lol. 255 pounds I weighed in at yesterday lol obviously all muscle :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Christmas indulgence sucks lol. 255 pounds I weighed in at yesterday lol obviously all muscle :rolleye:


Pmsl of course it's all muscle, Ben said so


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> It's all muscle mate :whistling:
> 
> Hit two PBS on Fridays push session and a squat pb today
> 
> Gotta love chocolate pmsl
> 
> Me too. Giving up chocolate, biscuits and crisps for January.


Is that that I've been doing wrong? Not been having chocolate,biscuits & crisps:cursing:


----------



## paul81

pfff, this bumder couldnt sell s**t! (i.e even Mr hankey the xmas poo)


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> pfff, this bumder couldnt sell s**t! (i.e even Mr hankey the xmas poo)


You pished up


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Had a good nights sleep, cheers zma lol

Some mental dreams though 

Anyway, looking back over the year I'm pretty happy.

Nothing major in size gains tbh but I've still put on a nice 8kg - ish .

Kept lean and happy with progression with delts the most.

Plus only started cycling again in September so not too bad.

One thing that's pretty stagnant is strength, compounds haven't really been concentrated on so this is going to change.

Deads have got to come back in, so they will. Only the lumbar puncture that really stopped me tbh

I'm going to go back into what I first started with 5x5.

This will start this week and will do 6 weeks at it.

I'll break it down as follows over a 3 day split;

Day 1 - Deads & Shoulder Press

Day 2 - Squats

Day 3 - Bench Press

I'll throw in some isolated work in with each session but nothing major.

Right, chicken time 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> You pished up


If i was, i would have told you i loved you!!!!

...... again


----------



## sxbarnes

You're doing well mate, just keep at it! you'll be a strong mutha next year:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You're doing well mate, just keep at it! you'll be a strong mutha next year:thumb:


Haha. We shall see :beer:

Just ordering some new straps as mine have gone missing lol

Then some other odds and sods


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Haha. We shall see :beer:
> 
> Just ordering some new straps as mine have gone missing lol
> 
> Then some other odds and sods


Honestly your doing well mate.... and I know nothing!! haha:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha. We shall see :beer:
> 
> Just ordering some new straps as mine have gone missing lol
> 
> Then some other odds and sods


Like mtren??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like mtren??


No you clown lol

Supplements Benjamin 

Liquid omega's, Coconut Oil, PB, Whey and some amino's.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No you clown lol
> 
> Supplements Benjamin
> 
> Liquid omega's, Coconut Oil, PB, Whey and some amino's.


All a waste of money without mtren


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All a waste of money without mtren


Well it's either TorRip or Rip240 for next blast Benjamin lol

Anyway, you need some mtren


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well it's either TorRip or Rip240 for next blast Benjamin lol
> 
> Anyway, you need some mtren


I may switch to torrip in January for 6 weeks to finish off.

Just not sure I can be ar5ed to pin it pre wo


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I may switch to torrip in January for 6 weeks to finish off.
> 
> Just not sure I can be ar5ed to pin it pre wo


That's the only thing that puts me off tbh. Probably stick to rip240 and buy some mtren separate for one off sessions


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the only thing that puts me off tbh. Probably stick to rip240 and buy some mtren separate for one off sessions


Wonder if torrip is still worth taking in that case as there will be days I'll need to jab but will be doing cv or nothing at all. Seems a waste?

Might just stick to ace test and mast as that's going great at the moment tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wonder if torrip is still worth taking in that case as there will be days I'll need to jab but will be doing cv or nothing at all. Seems a waste?
> 
> Might just stick to ace test and mast as that's going great at the moment tbh


Wasted unless you can pin before a weight session, bit more expensive too.

Good lad, glad your back on then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Wasted unless you can pin before a weight session, bit more expensive too.
> 
> Good lad, glad your back on then?


Fair enough won't bother then.

Yeah has gone pretty well so far. Keeping leaner than last time. Probably not eating enough consistently tbh but I'm happy with how things are going


----------



## Suprakill4

What's torrip?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough won't bother then.
> 
> Yeah has gone pretty well so far. Keeping leaner than last time. Probably not eating enough consistently tbh but I'm happy with how things are going


So long as your happy mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> What's torrip?


Apollo test, Tren,mast and mtren


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Apollo test, Tren,mast and mtren


Why would you have a pre workout mtren in a rip mix???????


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Why would you have a pre workout mtren in a rip mix???????


I think it's just aimed towards those who want to pin a pre workout along with their normal jabs.

Good if you can be ar?ed :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I think it's just aimed towards those who want to pin a pre workout along with their normal jabs.
> 
> Good if you can be ar?ed :lol:


Seems stupid tbh. Means with this mix I would HAVE to jab it pre workout. Couldn't jab in evenings like normal as not a prayer I would sleep from the mtren. Couldn't jab in mornings as be going to work on mtren - bad bad idea in a stressful environment. Why not just do two seperate mixes ffs. The one rip style mix then mtren on its own to give people the option.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Seems stupid tbh. Means with this mix I would HAVE to jab it pre workout. Couldn't jab in evenings like normal as not a prayer I would sleep from the mtren. Couldn't jab in mornings as be going to work on mtren - bad bad idea in a stressful environment. Why not just do two seperate mixes ffs. The one rip style mix then mtren on its own to give people the option.


Each to their own I suppose.

Their rip blends are getting good reviews, I'll do the rip240 

Tried the equimast , pip free and really smooth.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Each to their own I suppose.
> 
> Their rip blends are getting good reviews, I'll do the rip240
> 
> Tried the equimast , pip free and really smooth.


Yeah seem good reviews on other products but this one just serves no purpose really IMO. Will only be good for a few people who jab pre workout


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah seem good reviews on other products but this one just serves no purpose really IMO. Will only be good for a few people who jab pre workout


True mate, I know loads that jab pre workout tbh

I'm sure they'd like it


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Chilled day and kids are over soon, so we'll watch some films till bed time 

Nice steady day food wise, got a load of southern fried chicken that needs eating later lol

No drink tonight, probably have an early one tbh 

Back at the gym tomorrow afternoon.

Have a good one !


----------



## 25434

Happy new year Roblet. Bestestestest wishes for 2014.


----------



## luther1

Happy new year brah

All the best for 2014


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Roblet. Bestestestest wishes for 2014.


You too Flubs :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Happy new year brah
> 
> All the best for 2014


You too mate, hope you've had a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Bench 5x5 later after I drop the wee ones off home.

Just about to have a jacket potato with some mince and chicken lol

Early one last night, but a good lie in today so should be a nice session 

Back to work tomorrow, booooo!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bench 5x5 later after I drop the wee ones off home.
> 
> Just about to have a jacket potato with some mince and chicken lol
> 
> Early one last night, but a good lie in today so should be a nice session
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, booooo!!


What you aiming for weight wise? Less than 120 and you're a big fairy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What you aiming for weight wise? Less than 120 and you're a big fairy


115....

:lol:

We'll see when I get there, I'll do it on smith machine most likely.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 115....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> We'll see when I get there, I'll do it on smith machine most likely.


Don't make it too difficult then


----------



## TELBOR

Session done and a few newbies in pulling out some random shapes and movements 

Also taking up the smiths machine but no biggies.

Flat bench

5x80kg

5x100kg

5x100kg

5x100kg

5x100kg

DB Flys

5x20kg

5x20kg

5x20kg

5x20kg

5x20kg

Tricep V Bar Pushdowns

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x55kg

Done

Short and sweet.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Session done and a few newbies in pulling out some random shapes and movements
> 
> Also taking up the smiths machine but no biggies.
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 5x80kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> 5x20kg
> 
> 5x20kg
> 
> 5x20kg
> 
> 5x20kg
> 
> 5x20kg
> 
> Tricep V Bar Pushdowns
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x55kg
> 
> Done
> 
> Short and sweet.


Very quick mate


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Very quick mate


About 35 mins lol

Suits me fine, tri's were wrecked come the end!

Several hundred grams of chicken going down soon. NOM NOM NOM !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I couldn't train like that. Wouldn't feel like id done enough. Felt good though I assume?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I couldn't train like that. Wouldn't feel like id done enough. Felt good though I assume?


I could have said something but I thought I'd wait for you to do it, haha


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I couldn't train like that. Wouldn't feel like id done enough. Felt good though I assume?


Felt just right 

Could have done more and gone high reps but no point, was all good though Benjamin :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Felt just right
> 
> Could have done more and gone high reps but no point, was all good though Benjamin :beer:


That's all good mate, different ways work well. Just going on feel rather than a plan is good sometimes.

I've always liked more volume but wouldn't hurt me to back off a bit for a few weeks and see how it goes. Maybe I'll start tomorrow!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> That's all good mate, different ways work well. Just going on feel rather than a plan is good sometimes.
> 
> I've always liked more volume but wouldn't hurt me to back off a bit for a few weeks and see how it goes. Maybe I'll start tomorrow!


I like volume too but at this time of year its fitting training in when you can. I'm a good 2-3 days late this week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's all good mate, different ways work well. Just going on feel rather than a plan is good sometimes.
> 
> I've always liked more volume but wouldn't hurt me to back off a bit for a few weeks and see how it goes. Maybe I'll start tomorrow!


I love my volume as you know lol

But with this I think I can do just as much damage and mind to muscle was great today. Felt whole movement on muscle being work so should feel it tomorrow


----------



## paul81

Just as long as you feel your sales pitch tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

paul81 said:


> Just as long as you feel your sales pitch tomorrow :tongue:


Always knew he had a way with words:thumb:


----------



## paul81

sxbarnes said:


> Always knew he had a way with words:thumb:


Well not so much so far, which is evident by the lack of work coming my way:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Well not so much so far, which is evident by the lack of work coming my way:lol:


Twàt :lol:

More to do with the management not accepting anyone I've put in front of them :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies.

Chest is nice and tight along with tri's so that session hit the spot 

Been hungry all day, appetite is coming back nicely. Guessing the orals and trenoxyprop hindered it too much along with tooth malarkey 

Deads tomorrow and I'll throw in rows too. But short and sweet again 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Chest is nice and tight along with tri's so that session hit the spot
> 
> Been hungry all day, appetite is coming back nicely. Guessing the orals and trenoxyprop hindered it too much along with tooth malarkey
> 
> Deads tomorrow and I'll throw in rows too. But short and sweet again
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Give meadows rows a go mate they destroy my lats


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Give meadows rows a go mate they destroy my lats


I'll take a look into it mate


----------



## Sambuca

ill destroy your bottom fftopic:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> ill destroy your bottom fftopic:


Kinky fùcker


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Give meadows rows a go mate they destroy my lats


Another vote for the johnny meadows


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> ill destroy your bottom fftopic:





R0BLET said:


> I'll take a look into it mate


Get a room and happy 2014 guys


----------



## big_jim_87

@ROBLET how old are you dude?

Kids 4 and 6 did you say?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> @ROBLET how old are you dude?
> 
> Kids 4 and 6 did you say?


30 this year !!!

Bad times :lol:

Yes mate my 2 little ladies


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 30 this year !!!
> 
> Bad times :lol:
> 
> Yes mate my 2 little ladies


30 is the new 25 mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> 30 is the new 25 mate! :thumbup1:


Is it? Well mrs is 26 so that's good :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

35 minute back session done.

Deads

Few warm up reps

5x140kg

5x140kg

5x140kg

5x140kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

[email protected] 100kg

Low Pulley Cable Rows

[email protected]

Then a quick drop set on preacher curls

Set up to do meadow rows but some guys needed the bar I'd set up before deads, couldn't do anything about that lol

But I'll try them next time, look good tbh 

Roll on new straps coming as I know I can pull plenty more, grip is the issue, not strength.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Is it? Well mrs is 26 so that's good :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Diet all good.... Till just now 

Fish and chips with a sausage..... And curry sauce pmsl

Back is nice and tight, so happy :beer:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Diet all good.... Till just now
> 
> Fish and chips with a sausage..... And curry sauce pmsl
> 
> Back is nice and tight, so happy :beer:


No bread and butter? Lightweight.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> No bread and butter? Lightweight.


Sorry, +1 buttered cob


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, +1 buttered cob


Back is tight cos your belly is pulling on it ya fat coont pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Diet all good.... Till just now
> 
> Fish and chips with a sausage..... And curry sauce pmsl
> 
> Back is nice and tight, so happy :beer:


What is this? The fish and chips forum? Hmmm nice:beer:

I've already eaten my 4000 cals too....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back is tight cos your belly is pulling on it ya fat coont pmsl


Erm excuse me.... I can still see some abs. Blurry ones


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> What is this? The fish and chips forum? Hmmm nice:beer:
> 
> I've already eaten my 4000 cals too....


That cùnt @Ginger Ben started it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> That cùnt @Ginger Ben started it :lol:


 I know! He's a bastard! :thumb: haha

Just had to go down the pub too to contain myself! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I know! He's a bastard! :thumb: haha
> 
> Just had to go down the pub too to contain myself! :cursing:


Wow wow wow..... No body mention beer :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Lovely nights sleep - 3 ZMA and a Nytol :lol:

Until postman came at 9.30, sod.

Need to hit the butchers today, going for mince over chicken for a few weeks. Chicken is starting to get boring again!

No training today, squats tomorrow night with a little calf work too.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

Why what's the butchers done to you?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Why what's the butchers done to you?


You don't want to know :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> You don't want to know :lol:


Well I hope you hit him hard then! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well I hope you hit him hard then! Lol.


Lol, my butcher is a legend tbh. Got him into training and he's competing later this year or early next


----------



## TELBOR

Evening!!

Early evening session done;

Squats

Few to warm up with 60kg on

5x5 @ 140kg

That'll do for them 

Seated calf raises

10x3 @ 40kg

Then some shoulder work

Seated DB Press

5x5 @ 30kg

Would have used smith machine but was in use, next time I'll get on it.

Then just a few side raises to wrap up.

Gym was packed, they won't last :lol:

Got home and had a huge portion of spag Bol, then finished the mrs's off for her 

May go early on tomorrow am, see when I wake up lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Evening!!
> 
> Early evening session done;
> 
> Gym was packed, they won't last :lol:
> 
> Got home and had a huge portion of spag Bol, then finished the mrs's off for her
> 
> May go early on tomorrow am, see when I wake up lol


Not seen any newbies at my gym yet. They better not start tomorrow.

I take it the Mrs is in bed now? :thumbup1: as she has been finished off...


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Not seen any newbies at my gym yet. They better not start tomorrow.
> 
> I take it the Mrs is in bed now? :thumbup1: as she has been finished off...


Lol no


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Lovely doms throughout lol

Didn't train this morning, no biggie.

Sacking chicken off this week and having beef mince for all my meat and steak in the evening.

Just getting a few more cals in and mixing it up as chicken soon gets boring lol

Also, going to go with chicken thighs over breast. Don't have to have lean chicken all year round - I'm bulking brah 

More veggies needed too!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Lovely doms throughout lol
> 
> Didn't train this morning, no biggie.
> 
> Sacking chicken off this week and having beef mince for all my meat and steak in the evening.
> 
> Just getting a few more cals in and mixing it up as chicken soon gets boring lol
> 
> Also, going to go with chicken thighs over breast. Don't have to have lean chicken all year round - I'm bulking brah
> 
> More veggies needed too!!


Would be good if they could make those chickens squat. They'd have massive juicy thighs.  Looks like i've still got my stupid head on:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Sacking chicken off this week and having beef mince for all my meat and steak in the evening.
> 
> Just getting a few more cals in and mixing it up as chicken soon gets boring lol
> 
> !!


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Would be good if they could make those chickens squat. They'd have massive juicy thighs.  Looks like i've still got my stupid head on:lol:


Mentalist!!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> x2 :thumbup1:


Good lad. Got 300g mince shortly


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Good lad. Got 300g mince shortly


yeh price help to, mince, rice and a bit of chilli con sauce for me in 30 mins


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> yeh price help to, mince, rice and a bit of chilli con sauce for me in 30 mins


Nom nom nom!!

Got some turkey mince too


----------



## TELBOR

Pic update, last night.

Gives an idea of current state of play. I believe my chest is growing :lol:


----------



## flinty90

new year new you bro ...

i have 750 gram mince beef per day too, seems more versatile to add different flavours etc to me i cant remember last time i ate chicken..

back session for me tonight too ... cant wait to beast it .. nice to see you hitting legs early on in year brah keep it up mate we will be squatting some big boys plates later in the year


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pic update, last night.
> 
> Gives an idea of current state of play. I believe my chest is growing :lol:


your waist has too porkster lol thats the chubbiest i have ever seen you mate .. suits you X


----------



## Richie186

Fook. You're looking big mate. Good skills.


----------



## Suprakill4

Best I've seen you look in that pic mate. Next time get someone else to take the pic and do the pose properly.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> new year new you bro ...
> 
> i have 750 gram mince beef per day too, seems more versatile to add different flavours etc to me i cant remember last time i ate chicken..
> 
> back session for me tonight too ... cant wait to beast it .. nice to see you hitting legs early on in year brah keep it up mate we will be squatting some big boys plates later in the year


Here's hoping mate! Same to you, except the same old covered in mud at work for you :lol:

Yeah I think beef flavouring is far easier and nicer tbh! Less to chew as well pmsl

I do love squats, knees a little sore today, but got fish oils coming this week 

Training with Reece tonight?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> your waist has too porkster lol thats the chubbiest i have ever seen you mate .. suits you X


Haha, mrs said " I prefer you with more meat on you" :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Fook. You're looking big mate. Good skills.


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Best I've seen you look in that pic mate. Next time get someone else to take the pic and do the pose properly.


Cheers mate.

Yeah mrs is going to do a full set for me lol

Start if year pics etc :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Here's hoping mate! Same to you, except the same old covered in mud at work for you :lol:
> 
> Yeah I think beef flavouring is far easier and nicer tbh! Less to chew as well pmsl
> 
> I do love squats, knees a little sore today, but got fish oils coming this week
> 
> Training with Reece tonight?


yes bro get the chimp working


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mrs said " I prefer you with more meat on you" :lol:


deffo suits you more mate, and you will find you grow better too


----------



## Richie186

Are you going to shred that up mate or just perma bulk?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes bro get the chimp working


Say hi for me


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> deffo suits you more mate, and you will find you grow better too


Hope so! Want to hit 95-100kg these next few months


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Are you going to shred that up mate or just perma bulk?


Tbh mate I don't think I have enough lean mass to pull a full blown cut off!

But I'll reign it in a little when the sun is out more 

Size this year and quality size, nice and steady.

Got my Apollo rip240 and blue hearts at the ready :beer:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I don't think I have enough lean mass to pull a full blown cut off!
> 
> But I'll reign it in a little when the sun is out more
> 
> Size this year and quality size, nice and steady.
> 
> Got my Apollo rip240 and blue hearts at the ready :beer:


Nice. If the Apollo 301 is anything to go by the 240 should be decent. Only used blue hearts pre workout, lovely pump off them.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice. If the Apollo 301 is anything to go by the 240 should be decent. Only used blue hearts pre workout, lovely pump off them.


I'm hoping it's good stuff mate!

Haha, they're awesome for that. I'm going to do first 10 days at 100mg


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Are you going to shred that up mate or just perma bulk?


im the perma bulker you cnuts lol


----------



## Richie186

109kg now bro, I'm catching you.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'm hoping it's good stuff mate!
> 
> Haha, they're awesome for that. I'm going to do first 10 days at 100mg


im doing two weeks at 70 mg pre wo :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Pic update, last night.
> 
> Gives an idea of current state of play. I believe my chest is growing :lol:


It actually looks like you have a chest now so right there is a gain :lol:

Nah honestly mate you're looking good.

You cruising now or you on or what I cant remember?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im the perma bulker you cnuts lol


Pmsl

I'm taking that off you this year


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> im doing two weeks at 70 mg pre wo :thumbup1:


Guessing you like them mate !! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> It actually looks like you have a chest now so right there is a gain :lol:
> 
> Nah honestly mate you're looking good.
> 
> You cruising now or you on or what I cant remember?


First ever gain uncle Phil 

Cruising last 4 weeks, well jabbed some trenoxyprop pre workout 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Guessing you like them mate !! :lol:


yeah i like a lot mate can tell i have dropped them off for two weeks deffo !!

had my 70 mg pre wo on 31st december pulled my 250 rack pulls lol so see how we go...

low and heavy for a bit for me !!


----------



## Richie186

Chelsea said:


> It actually looks like you have a chest now so right there is a gain :lol:
> 
> Nah honestly mate you're looking good.
> 
> You cruising now or you on or what I cant remember?


Robs cruises only last 4 days anyway.


----------



## flinty90




----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> First ever gain uncle Phil
> 
> Cruising last 4 weeks, well jabbed some trenoxyprop pre workout 2 weeks ago lol


 :lol:

You cant use pre workouts on a cruise you doughnut!! Stay off mate it will do you good for your next blast :beer:



Richie186 said:


> Robs cruises only last 4 days anyway.


There's no way they last that long!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yeah i like a lot mate can tell i have dropped them off for two weeks deffo !!
> 
> had my 70 mg pre wo on 31st december pulled my 250 rack pulls lol so see how we go...
> 
> low and heavy for a bit for me !!


They're quite potent aren't they!

Pmsl, see some PB's coming :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Robs cruises only last 4 days anyway.


Ssshhh you!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol:
> 
> You cant use pre workouts on a cruise you doughnut!! Stay off mate it will do you good for your next


Sowwie :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Sowwie :crying:


You will cruise properly from now on!! That's an order son


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Mentalist!!


going to buy a bucket of kfc sexy bum:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You will cruise properly from now on!! That's an order son


You will also remember to jab


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> going to buy a bucket of kfc sexy bum:thumb:


Swine!! Tbh KFC gives me the ****s


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You will also remember to jab


Touche


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Touche


Serious though, I've been doing 6 weeks on 4 weeks off since September so I'd like to jump back on next week......

Pleeeeeease :wub:

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Pic update, last night.
> 
> Gives an idea of current state of play. I believe my chest is growing :lol:


Chunky fcuker! :thumb: looks like a painting though.... :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Chunky fcuker! :thumb: looks like a painting though.... :sneaky2:


I am a painting..... A vision of perfection :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I am a painting..... A vision of perfection :lol:


did the artist doze off?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Serious though, I've been doing 6 weeks on 4 weeks off since September so I'd like to jump back on next week......
> 
> Pleeeeeease :wub:
> 
> :lol:


Yea right....leave it a little longer like 8 weeks mate.



R0BLET said:


> I am a painting..... A vision of perfection :lol:


Sadly the vision used was that of Stevie Wonder's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yea right....leave it a little longer like 8 weeks mate.
> 
> Sadly the vision used was that of Stevie Wonder's :lol: :lol: :lol:


Serous mate lol. That's what I've been doing 

I'm craving gear.... Is that bad?

I think it's because last blast was messed up with tooth problem and no appetite but now it's healed and food is all good :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> did the artist doze off?


Yes :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon Humpty Dumpty


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon Humpty Dumpty


I think that the nicest thing you've ever said to me  :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Serous mate lol. That's what I've been doing
> 
> I'm craving gear.... Is that bad?
> 
> I think it's because last blast was messed up with tooth problem and no appetite but now it's healed and food is all good :beer:


Suppose its only bad if you give in, remember you are still on gear just not as much so you can still grow when you're cruising 

Waiting will do you good mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Suppose its only bad if you give in, remember you are still on gear just not as much so you can still grow when you're cruising
> 
> Waiting will do you good mate.


Why do you have your sensible head on ?! :lol:

I'll give it till feb :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Why do you have your sensible head on ?! :lol:
> 
> I'll give it till feb :beer:


 :lol: End of Feb! Or at least half way through which is the 14th.....perfect Valentines present to yourself :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: End of Feb! Or at least half way through which is the 14th.....perfect Valentines present to yourself :beer:


We'll see brother Philip, we'll see......

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I am a painting..... A vision of Lisa Riley :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Damn you @Milky with your mod powers!!

Yes I do dress like a ballet dancer, it shows off my gainz :lol:


----------



## 25434

Just saw your pic...you look pretty good I think.......no pervy thing meant by the way....


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Damn you @Milky with your mod powers!!
> 
> Yes I do dress like a ballet dancer, it shows off my gainz :lol:


You know l am one of those illumination fu*kers so why mess with me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Just saw your pic...you look pretty good I think.......no pervy thing meant by the way....


Haha, you and your pervy eyes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> You know l am one of those illumination fu*kers so why mess with me :lol:


Illumination :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Illumination :lol: :lol:


What ?

You know how powerful we are and we are actually lizards and sh*t, watch it boy :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> What ?
> 
> You know how powerful we are and we are actually lizards and sh*t, watch it boy :cursing:


Sir yes sir!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> What ?
> 
> You know how powerful we are and we are actually lizards and sh*t, watch it boy :cursing:


Do you mean illuminati? Not illumination? Lol.


----------



## Milky

Suprakill4 said:


> Do you mean illuminati? Not illumination? Lol.


Your on the list as well now.... :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> Your on the list as well now.... :cursing:


Oh fcuk!!!! Lol. Sorry. Please give me another chance?!?!?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies, early session shortly.

No work today, off to the hospital with the mrs to see the neurologist. Let's see what he thinks lol

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Morning. Hope things go ok at the hospital. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies, early session shortly.
> 
> No work today, off to the hospital with the mrs to see the neurologist. Let's see what he thinks lol
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Hope its good news at the hospital mate. I really hate those places


----------



## Richie186

Hope everything goes well mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Morning. Hope things go ok at the hospital. :thumbup1:


Thanks dat àss  x


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:
 

> Hope its good news at the hospital mate. I really hate those places


Cheers mate.

We already know it's not good news


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> We already know it's not good news


Oh. Didn't know. Sorryops:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> We already know it's not good news


Oh dear...Roblet....I don't know what to say.......and I want to show you support..sod...take care hey..x


----------



## flinty90

Hope you get best news you can bro.. have a good sesh x


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Thanks dat àss  x


What's wrong with the missus?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope they can suggest something helpful mate


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Oh. Didn't know. Sorryops:


lol she isn't on her death bed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> What's wrong with the missus?


2 slipped discs, spinal nerve damage and 2 docs have "suggested" she also has this - http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Fibromyalgia/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Ticks all the boxes for that which isn't great.

Only bonus is a blue badge for parking


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> 2 slipped discs, spinal nerve damage and 2 docs have "suggested" she also has this - http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Fibromyalgia/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> Ticks all the boxes for that which isn't great.
> 
> Only bonus is a blue badge for parking


Bl0ody hell. Hopefully it's not a sever case and can be rectified to make life much easier. Amazing what can be done nowadays.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Bl0ody hell. Hopefully it's not a sever case and can be rectified to make life much easier. Amazing what can be done nowadays.


Here's hoping mate 

She's on 6 tramadol a day as it is and that is just half the meds pmsl

Doesn't touch it!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Here's hoping mate
> 
> She's on 6 tramadol a day as it is and that is just half the meds pmsl
> 
> Doesn't touch it!!


So she is in pain. Everywhere over whole body. Non stop? Fcuk sake.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> So she is in pain. Everywhere over whole body. Non stop? Fcuk sake.


Constant pain, weight of a duvet hurts her. It's very bizarre !


----------



## luther1

Hope she gets sorted asap mate.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Hope she gets sorted asap mate.


Cheers dad x


----------



## C.Hill

Looking big rob! Added a lot of mass! Still a fat cnut though


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Looking *fat* rob! Added a lot of *fat*! Still a *really* fat cnut though


Edited for you mate.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Constant pain, weight of a duvet hurts her. It's very bizarre !


Didn't know her back was that bad mate! Hope it gets sorted soon as! I remember pulling something in back and couldn't walk or move for a whole day and that was horrendous so god knows what its like constantly!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you mate.


Actually made me crack up haha


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Looking big rob! Added a lot of mass! Still a fat cnut though


Why thank you sir, still got to catch you up though


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited for you mate.


Correct


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Didn't know her back was that bad mate! Hope it gets sorted soon as! I remember pulling something in back and couldn't walk or move for a whole day and that was horrendous so god knows what its like constantly!


Yeah she's riddled mate lol

He's got a few suggestions to help her along, one involves 3 screws in her pelvis !?! mg:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yeah she's riddled mate lol
> 
> He's got a few suggestions to help her along, one involves *3 screws in her pelvis *!?! mg:


But ive already given her that!?!?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> But ive already given her that!?!?! :lol:


Too predictable mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Too predictable mate :lol:


I know but I had to...............it was left there open for me...............and the post :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I know but I had to...............it was left there open for me...............and the post :lol:


Again, poor effort Philip. Log off mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Well busy day yesterday. Mrs had to go to apple to swap her phone as it had gone faulty, forgot you have to make appointments lol

So spent a few hours in a shopping centre waiting for a slot! Bonus was Nando's 

Not sure why but lad who served me

Asked if I wanted some chicken to take home - of course I do :lol:

Gave me half a chicken for nothing :beer:

Full chicken was free thanks to Nando card PMSL

So cheap lunch :lol:

Oh got a new phone too, another iPhone. 5C in green 

Anyway, training tonight. Deads, got my straps so can go heavy 

Plenty of mince today, gonna have it with potatoes today and get the carbs in NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well busy day yesterday. Mrs had to go to apple to swap her phone as it had gone faulty, forgot you have to make appointments lol
> 
> So spent a few hours in a shopping centre waiting for a slot! Bonus was Nando's
> 
> Not sure why but lad who served me
> 
> Asked if I wanted some chicken to take home - of course I do :lol:
> 
> Gave me half a chicken for nothing :beer:
> 
> Full chicken was free thanks to Nando card PMSL
> 
> So cheap lunch :lol:
> 
> Oh got a new phone too, another iPhone. 5C in green
> 
> Anyway, training tonight. Deads, got my straps so can go heavy
> 
> Plenty of mince today, gonna have it with potatoes today and get the carbs in NOM NOM NOM


Waiter wanted to bum you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Waiter wanted to bum you


Lol

I think he just didn't care more than anything 

Only paid for spicy rice and macho peas :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

@Sambuca

Where is the new journal to document you and JP?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> @Sambuca
> 
> Where is the new journal to document you and JP?


cba to put it up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> cba to put it up :lol:


Bad attitude Samantha 

Would be interesting.

@Chelsea would like it as I'm sure he's looked at going with JP.......


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bad attitude Samantha
> 
> Would be interesting.
> 
> @Chelsea would like it as I'm sure he's looked at going with JP.......


I would be interested 

Do it @Sambuca you fckin lazy bitch


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I would be interested
> 
> Do it @Sambuca you fckin lazy bitch


He's fat as well as lazy mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He's fat as well as lazy mate :lol:


At least you have something in common :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> At least you have something in common :lol:


I ain't fat you cùnt lol

Could see 6 abs this morning


----------



## Sambuca

i have got fat over xmas lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i have got fat over xmas lol


Bet head weighs 10st now


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Bet head weighs 10st now


87kg


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> 87kg


GH head :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I ain't fat you cùnt lol
> 
> Could see 6 abs this morning


Your Mrs got abs? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Your Mrs got abs? :lol:


Lol.

She is disabled.....


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> She is disabled.....


She is now im done with her :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She is now im done with her :lol:


She's a broken lady mate, really feel for her.

Hoping these new meds will help.

Was at pharmacy last night and they have bloody everything behind those counters lol

Saw cialis, testogel, tamoxifen, Adex lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> She's a broken lady mate, really feel for her.
> 
> Hoping these new meds will help.
> 
> Was at pharmacy last night and they have bloody everything behind those counters lol
> 
> Saw cialis, testogel, tamoxifen, Adex lol


I know mate, you know im only joking :beer:

What exactly has happened and what it she taking mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I know mate, you know im only joking :beer:
> 
> What exactly has happened and what it she taking mate?


Well initially she had the 2 slipped discs which she had a procedure in November which didn't help lol

But after seeing a spinal surgeon yesterday he told us she has another issue!

Basically the spine joints connected to her hips are fùcked! Hence why she is in so much pain and her legs stop working it's called Ankylosing Spondylitis.

Arcoxia is her new med for that, along with all her other stuff. Around 10/12 tabs a day for pain!

But he also thinks she has rheumatoid arthritis. That's what is stopping her arms and hands working properly.

In a word she's knackered :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bloody hell mate she's young to have all that grief.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody hell mate she's young to have all that grief.


Tell me about it, literally fell to pieces in a year. From someone being very active at the gym and other stuff to this.

Gets her down as you can imagine mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tell me about it, literally fell to pieces in a year. From someone being very active at the gym and other stuff to this.
> 
> Gets her down as you can imagine mate.


Yeah mate must be hideous for her. Do they think they can fix any of it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate must be hideous for her. Do they think they can fix any of it


Yeah it is mate.

Well she could have discs removed for that bit and she can also have 6 screws in her pelvis to fix the new issue.

The rheumatoid arthritis is controlled with meds.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Well initially she had the 2 slipped discs which she had a procedure in November which didn't help lol
> 
> But after seeing a spinal surgeon yesterday he told us she has another issue!
> 
> Basically the spine joints connected to her hips are fùcked! Hence why she is in so much pain and her legs stop working it's called Ankylosing Spondylitis.
> 
> Arcoxia is her new med for that, along with all her other stuff. Around 10/12 tabs a day for pain!
> 
> But he also thinks she has rheumatoid arthritis. That's what is stopping her arms and hands working properly.
> 
> In a word she's knackered :lol:


Christ!! Sorry man that sounds horrible, how old is she?

Check out those magnetic bracelets you can get, my old training partner had arthritis and he swears by it, wears it on his wrist and really helps


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Christ!! Sorry man that sounds horrible, how old is she?
> 
> Check out those magnetic bracelets you can get, my old training partner had arthritis and he swears by it, wears it on his wrist and really helps


Just turned 26!!

Yeah we've seen those and will get one to see, anything is a bonus


----------



## TELBOR

GREENS GREENS GREENS!! 

http://gonutrition.com/go-greens

Just saying.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Just turned 26!!
> 
> Yeah we've seen those and will get one to see, anything is a bonus


Do it asap mate, so many people use them and they are supposed to help so much!



R0BLET said:


> GREENS GREENS GREENS!!
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-greens
> 
> Just saying.


You rep whore you


----------



## Sambuca

i need some greens


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> i need some greens


Get some then you douche x


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Get some then you douche x


yummm greeeeens


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> GREENS GREENS GREENS!!
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/go-greens
> 
> Just saying.


Original :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Original :whistling:


That reminds me I've still got my unopened TPW Super Greens...


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> i need some greens


Damn right you do!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Original :whistling:


Yes that's right, original flavour Benjamin :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> That reminds me I've still got my unopened TPW Super Greens...


Go fùck yourself :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes that's right, original flavour Benjamin :lol:


Lol you're bloody mavericks you lot


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Go fùck yourself :lol:


Might never open em. Just keep with a dollop of mushy peas:rolleyes:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Might never open em. Just keep with a dollop of mushy peas:rolleyes:


Taste better so stick with the mushy peas


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Taste better so stick with the mushy peas


Reminds me that Leucine is still in the cupboard too!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Reminds me that Leucine is still in the cupboard too!


DO YOU EVEN LIFT?

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> DO YOU EVEN LIFT?
> 
> :lol:


Sometimes! :rolleye: Got a all weekend bloody pi55 up from Friday too. Grrr:double ****:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Sometimes! :rolleye: Got a all weekend bloody pi55 up from Friday too. Grrr:double ****:


PMSL

Enjoy!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Enjoy!!


I will mate. Cheers. There's a gym next to the hotel too. Lets see if I can puke up in the squat rack!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I will mate. Cheers. There's a gym next to the hotel too. Lets see if I can puke up in the squat rack!


Squats..... Arms before a night out brah :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Squats..... Arms before a night out brah :lol:


....arms in the squat rack!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> ....arms in the squat rack!


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Did back last night, bad idea going after work in January. Was blooming rammed!

Planned to do deads....that didn't happen lol

Basically lots of rows, lat pull downs and some rear fly work. Not 5x5 at all!

Anyway, off to do shoulders now.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders done, probably not enough rest between sessions lol

Anywho!

RC warm up stuff

DB Shoulder Press

5x30kgx5

Could go heavier, will do next time.

DB Side Raises

10x7.5kg

10x7.5kg

10x20kg Partials

Failure @5kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

5x100kgx5

Then some tricep work

Nothing major, but still went lol.

Mrs asked me why shoulders are starting to look rounder..... I didn't say it's the Tren 

Can't wait to get back on the stuff!

See how long I last till going back on lol


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders done, probably not enough rest between sessions lol
> 
> Anywho!
> 
> RC warm up stuff
> 
> DB Shoulder Press
> 
> 5x30kgx5
> 
> Could go heavier, will do next time.
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 10x7.5kg
> 
> 10x7.5kg
> 
> 10x20kg Partials
> 
> Failure @5kg
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> 5x100kgx5
> 
> Then some tricep work
> 
> Nothing major, but still went lol.
> 
> Mrs asked me why shoulders are starting to look rounder..... I didn't say it's the Tren
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the stuff!
> 
> See how long I last till going back on lol


tell her its because you are awesome


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders done, probably not enough rest between sessions lol
> 
> Anywho!
> 
> RC warm up stuff
> 
> DB Shoulder Press
> 
> 5x30kgx5
> 
> Could go heavier, will do next time.
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 10x7.5kg
> 
> 10x7.5kg
> 
> 10x20kg Partials
> 
> Failure @5kg
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> 5x100kgx5
> 
> Then some tricep work
> 
> Nothing major, but still went lol.
> 
> Mrs asked me why shoulders are starting to look rounder..... I didn't say it's the Tren
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the stuff!
> 
> See how long I last till going back on lol


Bet you're back on before me!

Nice little session mate, 5x5 is always decent. How long rest between sets do you take?


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Mrs asked me why shoulders are starting to look rounder..... I didn't say it's the Tren
> 
> Can't wait to get back on the stuff!
> 
> See how long I last till going back on lol


Junkie :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tell her its because you are awesome


She already knows that, but I will remind her


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Bet you're back on before me!
> 
> Nice little session mate, 5x5 is always decent. How long rest between sets do you take?


I'll go on the day after you do :lol:

30-45 secs :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Junkie :whistling:


Pmsl!

Can't wait to see your JW shic!!


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Can't wait to see your JW shic!!


Haahaa, not too sure about that yet.

How's things mate, all good?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, not too sure about that yet.
> 
> How's things mate, all good?


Erm..... Wrong answer 

You MUST do it lol

All good thanks mate.

Good Xmas with the kids?


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> Erm..... Wrong answer
> 
> You MUST do it lol
> 
> All good thanks mate.
> 
> Good Xmas with the kids?


OK< just for you, 1g Test E a day and then 3.5g Test P around training, that is the current protocol :devil2:

I'll be the guinea pig for your run 

Had a great Xmas thanks, kids are 6 and 3 so they were so excited.Let myself down a little over New Year by going on a bender but, no real damage done. Yourself?


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> OK< just for you, 1g Test E a day and then 3.5g Test P around training, that is the current protocol :devil2:
> 
> I'll be the guinea pig for your run
> 
> Had a great Xmas thanks, kids are 6 and 3 so they were so excited.Let myself down a little over New Year by going on a bender but, no real damage done. Yourself?


Seems tame :lol:

Well mine will be 240mg on test p, Tren a and mast p with 500mg test e.

Bless em, 6 & 4 here so same 

I was a good boy mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Slow àss day, but just destroyed 300g mince and 200g spuds lol

No more than 2 mins PMSL

Legs tomorrow AM, if I can get out of bed. Pretty tired this week tbh.

Can tell I'm off the good stuff, pump is short lived and that warm fuzzy feeling off tren ain't there :lol:

But I shall resist 

@Chelsea says no

@Sambuca says yes

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

And it's a yes from me


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Slow àss day, but just destroyed 300g mince and 200g spuds lol
> 
> No more than 2 mins PMSL
> 
> Legs tomorrow AM, if I can get out of bed. Pretty tired this week tbh.
> 
> Can tell I'm off the good stuff, pump is short lived and that warm fuzzy feeling off tren ain't there :lol:
> 
> But I shall resist
> 
> @Chelsea says no
> 
> @Sambuca says yes
> 
> :lol:


You will obey me!!! You know im right.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And it's a yes from me


 @Richie186..... Do you agree?

:lol:

@flinty90..... Do you?

Need to out number that skinny cùnt @Chelsea :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You will obey me!!! You know im right.


Sir yes sir!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> @Richie186..... Do you agree?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> @flinty90..... Do you?
> 
> Need to out number that skinny cùnt @Chelsea :lol:


Im too big to be outnumbered! You WILL listen!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im too big to be outnumbered! You WILL listen!!


I'm sure if we stuck @Sambuca and @Ginger Ben together they'd hit 18st


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure if we stuck @Sambuca and @Ginger Ben together they'd hit 18st


I'm only 2 stone shy of that mate so if you hop on my huge shoulders we'd just about out weigh him :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm only 2 stone shy of that mate so if you hop on my huge shoulders we'd just about out weigh him :lol:


You are a fat cùnt 

I'm not 2st either..... I'm 1st 2lb at best :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You are a fat cùnt
> 
> I'm not 2st either..... I'm 1st 2lb at best :lol:


Nah mate, ive seen new borns weighing more than you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, ive seen new borns weighing more than you :lol:


New born blue whales :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> New born blue whales :lol:


New born flies :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm only 2 stone shy of that mate so if you hop on my huge shoulders we'd just about out weigh him :lol:


im 15 and a half so if were we to combine in to one being we would be about the size of terry hollands and probably as ugly :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

tbh my head weighs about 20 stone i rest it on the sink when i weigh myself


----------



## Richie186

No from me. Stop fcuk arsing around and get some in you man. I might let you into the 17stone club. One day.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tbh my head weighs about 20 stone i rest it on the sink when i weigh myself


That's true


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> No from me. Stop fcuk arsing around and get some in you man. I might let you into the 17stone club. One day.


Yes dad :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Steak, eggs, sweet spud and mustard :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Steak, eggs, sweet spud and mustard :beer:


Good meal mate!

How are you not bigger pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Steak, eggs, sweet spud and mustard :beer:


Num num num:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Good meal mate!
> 
> How are you not bigger pmsl


I know you would at least expect him to look like he trains......but just doesn't??? Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good meal mate!
> 
> How are you not bigger pmsl


Poor genetics lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I know you would at least expect him to look like he trains......but just doesn't??? Lol.


Twàt


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Steak, eggs, sweet spud and mustard :beer:


Omigogomigodomigod.....I've had to stuff myself into bed with a cuppa tea to stop myself from hurtling into the kitchen and tipping all the shelves into my mouth one by one now I've seen this....lol....

I'm calling the food porn police on ya! :blink:

I'm gonna die I said porn......doomed, doomed....


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Omigogomigodomigod.....I've had to stuff myself into bed with a cuppa tea to stop myself from hurtling into the kitchen and tipping all the shelves into my mouth one by one now I've seen this....lol....
> 
> I'm calling the food porn police on ya! :blink:
> 
> I'm gonna die I said porn......doomed, doomed....


You mentioned bed and porn..... I know your game missus :lol: mg: :wub:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> You mentioned bed and porn..... I know your game missus :lol: mg: :wub:


:laugh: :blink:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Just nailed chest :beer:

Warm up DB Flys & Press

Flat DB Press

12x30kg

10x42.5kg

8x45kg PB

Dropset

8x30kg

8x17.5k

Cable Flys

12x17.5kg

12x20kg

12x25kg

Incline Press

10x60kgx3

Chest in bits 

Tricep work to wrap up.

Drank GoNutrition cocopure intra for something different, really nice!


----------



## NorthernSoul

You'll be a platinum member in 2015, how gutting!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You'll be a platinum member in 2015, how gutting!


PMSL. If I used my original account i would be closer


----------



## NorthernSoul

i might just spam 3,000 messages in this journal because that platinum plaque does look good


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> i might just spam 3,000 messages in this journal because that platinum plaque does look good


PMSL

Not seen it, use tapatalk :lol:

Use @Chelsea's journal - says 2013 anyway so it's out of date


----------



## TELBOR

Well today was going to be fat Friday.... Only cheats so far has been a hot cross bun and just had a bag of randoms 

Poor attempt at a cheat day!!


----------



## Angelina

R0BLET said:


> Hello All!
> 
> New journal, time to bulk - Abs are over rated :whistling:
> 
> Simple, eat more, train heavier, add in AAS
> 
> Yes those who know from previous journals, I'm still a little fella in this game. But slowly slowly building a beast :lol:
> 
> I always do this, but here's where I started from....
> 
> View attachment 135256
> 
> 
> And this is where I am 2 weeks ago and abs one is this morning...
> 
> View attachment 135257
> View attachment 135258
> View attachment 135259
> 
> 
> Currently 87kg @ approx 16-18% BF
> 
> BULKING TIME!
> 
> Diet will be approx 4,000 - 4,500 cals
> 
> Carbs approx 400g
> 
> Protein approx 450g
> 
> Fats approx 100g
> 
> Training will be a 4 day split;
> 
> Monday - Chest & Tri's
> 
> Tuesday - Back and Bi's
> 
> Wednesday - Cardio or Anything I feel is lagging.
> 
> Thursday - Shoulders & Forearms
> 
> Friday - Legs
> 
> 10 days rest so I'm ready to crack on!
> 
> I shall be starting my cycle tomorrow, 6 weeks short ester blast.
> 
> That's my lot!
> 
> Bring on the banter


Why did You cut Your face out?


----------



## Dai Jones

randoms :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well today was going to be fat Friday.... Only cheats so far has been a hot cross bun and just had a bag of randoms
> 
> Poor attempt at a cheat day!!


I'm so naive I thought hot cross bun was something else


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I'm so naive I thought hot cross bun was something else


Yes, it's @Keeks's bum


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Well today was going to be fat Friday.... Only cheats so far has been a hot cross bun and just had a bag of randoms
> 
> Poor attempt at a cheat day!!


Now christmas is over I thought you might of tried a Cadbury's Creme Egg?? there everywhere in Morrisons, driving me insane because I am cutting still... :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> Now christmas is over I thought you might of tried a Cadbury's Creme Egg?? there everywhere in Morrisons, driving me insane because I am cutting still... :cursing: :laugh:


Here already! Jeez. Best go get one


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Here already! Jeez. Best go get one


yeah  that's it as soon as January is here.. there in the shops


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> yeah  that's it as soon as January is here.. there in the shops


Well I best get one or two


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Well I best get one or two


you devil:cursing::laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Yumms said:


> Now christmas is over I thought you might of tried a Cadbury's Creme Egg?? there everywhere in Morrisons, driving me insane because I am cutting still... :cursing: :laugh:


creme egg :thumbup1: another good choice


----------



## Northern Lass

Dai Jones said:


> creme egg :thumbup1: another good choice


But wait.. 'how do you eat yours?'


----------



## Dai Jones

Yumms said:


> But wait.. 'how do you eat yours?'


:laugh:....i nibble the top then stick my toungue in


----------



## Northern Lass

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....i nibble the top then stick my toungue in


I have two at time baby yeahhhhh! :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Yumms said:


> I have two at time baby yeahhhhh! :laugh:


I'm starting to really like you now


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> But wait.. 'how do you eat yours?'


Swallow it whole


----------



## Northern Lass

I may have to stop it now. Getting too excited and its not just about creme eggs ..... :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Swallow it whole


na got to taste it mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> na got to taste it mate


I don't taste food anymore, just shovel it in :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> I don't taste food anymore, just shovel it in :lol:


You'll get indigestion:nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I don't taste food anymore, just shovel it in :lol:


yeh what was I thinking


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> You'll get indigestion:nono:


Nah, never do lol think I'm used to 500-1000g of food in one sitting now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nah, never do lol think I'm used to 500-1000g of food in one sitting now


How are you not bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How are you not bigger


FFS, we're not all as lucky as you - looks at plate.... Grows.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> FFS, we're not all as lucky as you - looks at plate.... Grows.


Haha buy chocolate plates lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha buy chocolate plates lol


Good idea! 

Slowly slowly catchy monkey :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yes, it's @Keeks's bum


 :confused1: My bums a poor attempt at a cheat?! Or it looks like a hot cross bun, or its part of fat Friday?! I'm so confused! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :confused1: My bums a poor attempt at a cheat?! Or it looks like a hot cross bun, or its part of fat Friday?! I'm so confused! :lol:


Your bum would be an epic cheat PMSL 

It doesn't look like a hot cross bun nor is it fat :lol:

Perfect àrse :wub:

Go pop some heels on and take some pics


----------



## TELBOR

Angelina said:


> Why did You cut Your face out?


Only just seen this lol.

Imagine Brad Pit..... But better looking 

I don't always take my face out, just when I can be bothered lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Your bum would be an epic cheat PMSL
> 
> It doesn't look like a hot cross bun nor is it fat :lol:
> 
> Perfect àrse :wub:
> 
> Go pop some heels on and take some pics


Aww thank you you smooth talker.  That in itself is worth a pic.....blue supergirl vest on, heels on, full glute spread showing micro penis?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww thank you you smooth talker.  That in itself is worth a pic.....blue supergirl vest on, heels on, full glute spread showing micro penis?! :lol:


Go go go!!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Turkey mince pie....










250g Turkey mince

300g Mash

Peas and carrots in there too 

Layer of cheese on the top of course :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Turkey mince pie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250g Turkey mince
> 
> 300g Mash
> 
> Peas and carrots in there too
> 
> Layer of cheese on the top of course :lol:


That looks amazing. But I detest turkey mince. It's all I at for 4 months once and hated it after. Same with chicken. Same with fish. And no doubt same soon with steak lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks amazing. But I detest turkey mince. It's all I at for 4 months once and hated it after. Same with chicken. Same with fish. And no doubt same soon with steak lol.


Haha, weird how we go through spells of different meat!

No chicken except the Nando's for me this week and it's a nice break from it.

Can't go off steak! That's impossible lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha, weird how we go through spells of different meat!
> 
> No chicken except the Nando's for me this week and it's a nice break from it.
> 
> Can't go off steak! That's impossible lol


Oh nandos I could eat all day every day. I am just useless as being inventive with food so end up hating it.

Yeah steaks decent. Eating 1.2kg a day is pretty expensive. Got 540g cooking here


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh nandos I could eat all day every day. I am just useless as being inventive with food so end up hating it.
> 
> Yeah steaks decent. Eating 1.2kg a day is pretty expensive. Got 540g cooking here


Yeah I hate anything bland!

Jesus, I bet it is. So just on steak all day?

I'm going to get 10kg of the chicken from MF just to top up. Not had great service in the past but I'll risk it for that PMSL


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I hate anything bland!
> 
> Jesus, I bet it is. So just on steak all day?
> 
> I'm going to get 10kg of the chicken from MF just to top up. Not had great service in the past but I'll risk it for that PMSL


Yeah sometimes we will have a roast chicken which I can eat easily enough and sometimes have gyros which is gorgeous and easy to eat but steak mostly. Treat myself to the odd but of filet sometimes but rarely as so skint.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah sometimes we will have a roast chicken which I can eat easily enough and sometimes have gyros which is gorgeous and easy to eat but steak mostly. Treat myself to the odd but of filet sometimes but rarely as so skint.


Expensive all this eating!

Well I say that but I don't drink or smoke to same difference I suppose


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Expensive all this eating!
> 
> Well I say that but I don't drink or smoke to same difference I suppose


Exactly..that's how I see it.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Expensive all this eating!
> 
> Well I say that but I don't drink or smoke to same difference I suppose


Well I used to drink 8 - 10 cans lager EVERY night for a few years and more on weekend all day drinking sessions so that's the way I see it also. I got into debt drinking that much and having takeaways all the time.

This new lifestyle isn't cheaper, probably the same but obviously this one is incredibly rewarding in comparison. Plus. I now have legs I can wear shorts it. I never dared before lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all you sexy cùnts!!

Rest day and got the wee ones at 7.30, had my oats and whey and off into town shortly.

Bit annoyed with muscle food offer, i stopped buying from them due to damaged deliveries and some bad red meats!

But I thought 5kg of chicken breast for £18 isn't to be sniffed at. So I wanted 10kg.... Can't lol

So looks like 2 separate orders if I want 10kg :lol:

Not sure why they capped it given this is a BodyBuilding forum :lol:

Anyway, probably do legs tomorrow evening and chest on Monday. Training with a mate so makes a change!

Have a good one ladies!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

They're now selling a pump for men's bits so if you bought 5kg and the pump, use the pump on the chicken, which according to reviews really does work....then the chicken may double in size, you then have 10kg....magic! :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh nandos I could eat all day every day. I am just useless as being inventive with food so end up hating it.
> 
> Yeah steaks decent. Eating 1.2kg a day is pretty expensive. Got 540g cooking here


hurts the pocket dont it!

I've lived off tuna for a year at one point and got to go out alot due to making a saving!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> They're now selling a pump for men's bits so if you bought 5kg and the pump, use the pump on the chicken, which according to reviews really does work....then the chicken may double in size, you then have 10kg....magic! :lol:


PMSL . I don't need no pump!!



They're sorting it for me, happy with that :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Right, have just been going through some snaps on my mac at home with the kids and stumbled across my daughters 2nd bday photos.

I started lifting that month, and next April will be her 5th birthday :beer:

Glad I found this pic as it's a date stamp and something to look back on.

This is 2 years and 8 months work. Pic on left April 2nd 2011, pic on right December 2013......










Quite happy tbh


----------



## Keeks

Ace progess! :thumbup1: Its good to be able to look back over time and see the changes, I've been doing it last night/today and its good to see progression and I think helps develop your training with goals etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ace progess! :thumbup1: Its good to be able to look back over time and see the changes, I've been doing it last night/today and its good to see progression and I think helps develop your training with goals etc.


Cheers Keeks 

Yeah I was dead happy to find some pics, especially a spaghetti arm one lol

I'm guessing for you guys who compete it's even better to look back!

I saw your page on MF earlier, didn't realise you was on there!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Cheers Keeks
> 
> Yeah I was dead happy to find some pics, especially a spaghetti arm one lol
> 
> I'm guessing for you guys who compete it's even better to look back!
> 
> I saw your page on MF earlier, didn't realise you was on there!!


Yeah it defo helps looking back I find, as sometimes you dont always feel your progressing but when you see pics like that, the changes are mahoosive.

Lol, yeah I was looking at it again last night when I saw the pump, and thats what got me looking at my progress pics again.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah it defo helps looking back I find, as sometimes you dont always feel your progressing but when you see pics like that, the changes are mahoosive.
> 
> Lol, yeah I was looking at it again last night when I saw the pump, and thats what got me looking at my progress pics again.


Hopefully in a couple of more years we can look back and think the same again! 

Haha, the pump :lol:

Must be very happy to get the recognition on there along with competing and being in the Sun paper! Not many people can say that.

Credit where credit is due.

In other news, I've just found a full Nando's card whilst cleaning up one of the bedrooms lol

Today is a good day  :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully in a couple of more years we can look back and think the same again!
> 
> Haha, the pump :lol:
> 
> Must be very happy to get the recognition on there along with competing and being in the Sun paper! Not many people can say that.
> 
> Credit where credit is due.
> 
> In other news, I've just found a full Nando's card whilst cleaning up one of the bedrooms lol
> 
> Today is a good day  :beer:


Yeah thats it, continuing improvements to be proud of, and for me it pushes me when looking back, I want more and better....a continous journey. 

Ha ha......http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/252881-so-do-you-want-bigger-willy.html :lol:

Yeah it does feel ace seeing it like that and The Sun article was amazing, and think it made it all the more awesome as my family were so proud, felt amazing.  And there's another article in a chat mag coming up soon. :thumbup1:

Woo hoo for Nandos card! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yeah thats it, continuing improvements to be proud of, and for me it pushes me when looking back, I want more and better....a continous journey.
> 
> Ha ha......http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/252881-so-do-you-want-bigger-willy.html :lol:
> 
> Yeah it does feel ace seeing it like that and The Sun article was amazing, and think it made it all the more awesome as my family were so proud, felt amazing.  And there's another article in a chat mag coming up soon. :thumbup1:
> 
> Woo hoo for Nandos card! :beer:


Aww that's great to hear about the family keeks.

I think sometimes they don't understand why we do this and something as simple as a 2 page spread in a "normal" press print they kinda get it!

Keep us posted on the other article!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Aww that's great to hear about the family keeks.
> 
> I think sometimes they don't understand why we do this and something as simple as a 2 page spread in a "normal" press print they kinda get it!
> 
> Keep us posted on the other article!


Thanks, think it was more so as my gran who is very old-school Italian, religious etc and she doesnt really like what I do but after seeing the article, her only grandaughter being in The Sun, she accepted it and was so proud, she kept reading it and telling everyone, lol, bless her.

You're right though, people dont understand fully sometimes and its good when they finally do accept/understand as for us, its our lifestyle, what makes us us.

Will do, think it goes out first week in Feb so will let you know.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Thanks, think it was more so as my gran who is very old-school Italian, religious etc and she doesnt really like what I do but after seeing the article, her only grandaughter being in The Sun, she accepted it and was so proud, she kept reading it and telling everyone, lol, bless her.
> 
> You're right though, people dont understand fully sometimes and its good when they finally do accept/understand as for us, its our lifestyle, what makes us us.
> 
> Will do, think it goes out first week in Feb so will let you know.


Haha, love it when old people are like that. Showing how proud they are, going down the shops and telling random people and all that 

99% of people don't get it, and it's usually those who at some point come to us and say "I want to lose weight and tone up" :lol:

You're like the celebrity female of UKM


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, love it when old people are like that. Showing how proud they are, going down the shops and telling random people and all that
> 
> 99% of people don't get it, and it's usually those who at some point come to us and say "I want to lose weight and tone up" :lol:
> 
> You're like the celebrity female of UKM


Lol, yep those ones are the best ones, usually accompanied by a phrase like "I eat well and exercise but cant lose/am putting on weight and dont know why?" Oh really!!!! :sneaky2: :lol:

Ha ha, not quite but has been a great experience.


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner was 400g chicken in a korma sauce lol 100g Rice too.










Few scoops of super greens to wash it down


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Dinner was 400g chicken in a korma sauce lol 100g Rice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few scoops of super greens to wash it down


with how many cans of special brew?? :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> with how many cans of special brew?? :beer:


That's your diet fatty :lol:


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> That's your diet fatty :lol:


Words hurt sometimes..&#8230;.

And its not fat, its power (name that film) :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

whats this greens thing everyone is talking about


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep those ones are the best ones, usually accompanied by a phrase like "I eat well and exercise but cant lose/am putting on weight and dont know why?" Oh really!!!! :sneaky2: :lol:


But.....but......gulp.........guilty as charged.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning Roberrrlato....happy Sunday....  . Would show u a pic of my lounging pants, but as they are my knacks and there is much bulging out on all angles it would make you go blind for sure....hahaha.....


----------



## tns

ROBLET how do you accomplish 450g of protein per day? how much of that is from supplements?


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Words hurt sometimes..&#8230;.
> 
> And its not fat, its power (name that film) :thumbup1:


Toy Story 2?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> whats this greens thing everyone is talking about


Supplement that "replicates" fruit and veg;

http://gonutrition.com/go-greens


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Toy Story 2?
> 
> :lol:


Douchebag 

Anyway, off to a proper gym, to do some arm work..... do hope my pink db's are free!!


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> Morning Roberrrlato....happy Sunday....  . Would show u a pic of my lounging pants, but as they are my knacks and there is much bulging out on all angles it would make you go blind for sure....hahaha.....


Erm.... Pic please 

Happy Sunday to you too, just had some lovely poached eggs x 6 :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> ROBLET how do you accomplish 450g of protein per day? how much of that is from supplements?


Well approximately I eat 1000g of meat each day, so that's roughly 250g of protein.

Then you are are correct, the rest is whey.

Generally a training day is 400g plus and none training day around 300g.


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Douchebag
> 
> Anyway, off to a proper gym, to do some arm work..... do hope my pink db's are free!!


Probably get there and it's closed or something lol

Have a good one!


----------



## tns

And yet again another question rises.. sorry. how do you separate your 1kg of meat through meals? and how much protein each shaker you take has. 20g/30g/40g? really interested in these things and of course im still stalkin you...

i am currently getting 80gs per day from supplements and was thinking if thats not so good


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> And yet again another question rises.. sorry. how do you separate your 1kg of meat through meals? and how much protein each shaker you take has. 20g/30g/40g? really interested in these things and of course im still stalkin you...
> 
> i am currently getting 80gs per day from supplements and was thinking if thats not so good


Haha, stalker :lol:

Well I used to split that 1000g into 4 meals, but a change of career means it's now 2 meals at 400/500g each!

So a typical day is;

Meal - 100g Oats, 50g Whey, Coffee with Coconut Oil

Pre workout - ibcaa's, EAA's, Glutamine, AAKG, Citrate Malate, Dextrose

Intra - EAA's, Dextrose, ibcaa's

Post - 50g whey, HMB, Glutamine, Dextrose, Super greens

Meal - 100g Oats, 100g Whey

Meal - 400/500g of a meat, 300g rice or potatoes (have an hour to sit and eat this lol)

Meal - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal - 400/500g of meat or fish, 150-200g of rice or potatoes, 100g Greens or a serving of super greens.

Pre bed - 50g whey with milk or coconut milk

Snack on nuts through the day if I'm feeling peckish.

That's roughly what it is. At weekends it's more solid meals, more regular.

That is also based on a training day, none training it'll be less carbs, and less whey.


----------



## tns

Thats a hell of alot oats.. xD


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> Thats a hell of alot oats.. xD


Lol. It's not, in a shaker with water and whey they go down easy


----------



## tns

I should up my oats too and count my meat and ill be fine i guess..


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> I should up my oats too and count my meat and ill be fine i guess..


Depends on goals tbh. I drop oats all together if I'm trying to "cut".

But I'm a permanent bulker lol


----------



## tns

My goal is to be more athletic/ faster stronger. i do crossfit. i want to lose some weight but not lose my strength. maybe drop to 14-15% (thats like 3%from where i am now). So im keeping my calories to 3.000+

while i train 4 to 5 times a week, everyday strength, 2 days HIIT and 2 days metabolic conditioning.


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Probably get there and it's closed or something lol
> 
> Have a good one!


decided to do a few sets on chest, but using the db's, only went up to 75lbs before the pain in my shoulder started :sad: couple of sets using that then decided enough was enough, so went onto bi's and tri's


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> My goal is to be more athletic/ faster stronger. i do crossfit. i want to lose some weight but not lose my strength. maybe drop to 14-15% (thats like 3%from where i am now). So im keeping my calories to 3.000+
> 
> while i train 4 to 5 times a week, everyday strength, 2 days HIIT and 2 days metabolic conditioning.


How tall are you? I'm sure crossfit will get you where you want to be! See some people getting good results on that.

Do you have your carbs around training? Maybe better suited to your goal.


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> decided to do a few sets on chest, but using the db's, only went up to 75lbs before the pain in my shoulder started :sad: couple of sets using that then decided enough was enough, so went onto bi's and tri's


Defo need that looking at mate!!


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Defo need that looking at mate!!


Think i might have to start listening to you soon :sad:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Think i might have to start listening to you soon :sad:


Good 

You've had it a while now mate, so it's not going away.

In all honesty id try something simple like 400mg of ibuprofen on the days your doing shoulders or chest.

If it's better then it's an inflammation that can be fixed.

If not then you may need to start the ball rolling on seeing the GP etc


----------



## Suprakill4

Do oats not bloat you mate? Are they whole oats or micro fine?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Do oats not bloat you mate? Are they whole oats or micro fine?


Not really mate, use to but fine now.

GN blended ones, so like dust lol


----------



## tns

R0BLET said:


> How tall are you? I'm sure crossfit will get you where you want to be! See some people getting good results on that.
> 
> Do you have your carbs around training? Maybe better suited to your goal.


Iam 1.83m currently 90kg. i was 90 when i started crossfit 8months ago. i hit 85 dropped my bf% from 24 to 19%

i ve dropped my cardio for a strenght cycle on winter and i got the 5kgs back but im more lean than i was. a little bit bloat though. creatine bloat i guess.

i am now restarting the 4 times a week cardio for performance issues but i guess ill go down on weight too. which is not so bad except i feel less strong but more durable.


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> Iam 1.83m currently 90kg. i was 90 when i started crossfit 8months ago. i hit 85 dropped my bf% from 24 to 19%
> 
> i ve dropped my cardio for a strenght cycle on winter and i got the 5kgs back but im more lean than i was. a little bit bloat though. creatine bloat i guess.
> 
> i am now restarting the 4 times a week cardio for performance issues but i guess ill go down on weight too. which is not so bad except i feel less strong but more durable.


Well the crossfit looks to have helped with a 5kg and 5% BF drop :beer:

Suppose you need to play around with the cals and macros to see how you respond.

Yeah I get that a little on creatine, soon passes though.

I don't do any cardio lol But I'm going to do some HiiT in the not so distant future, just 10 mins before each weights session


----------



## 25434

I don't do any cardio lol But I'm going to do some HiiT in the not so distant future, just 10 mins before each weights session

course you are.... :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:

soz...just being naughty....


----------



## tns

I suggest after the weight session. It can really mess you up if you do it right. Im talking about heart rate through the roof.

I was thinking about som albuterol to drop some fat, but still dont got so much info on that


----------



## paul81

Flubs said:


> I don't do any cardio lol But I'm going to do some HiiT in the not so distant future, just 10 mins before each weights session
> 
> course you are.... :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> soz...just being naughty....


Rob doesnt need to do any cardio, he's got all the girls at work chasing him, so he's running away from them!!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> I don't do any cardio lol But I'm going to do some HiiT in the not so distant future, just 10 mins before each weights session
> 
> course you are.... :whistling: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> soz...just being naughty....


Cheeky so and so! Lol.

I do about 2 miles walk each day going to work, how's that?


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> I suggest after the weight session. It can really mess you up if you do it right. Im talking about heart rate through the roof.
> 
> I was thinking about som albuterol to drop some fat, but still dont got so much info on that


See If I did it that way I would be too tired after weights lol

Clen, lovely stuff :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Rob doesnt need to do any cardio, he's got all the girls at work chasing him, so he's running away from them!!! :thumb:


PMSL True :lol:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Cheeky so and so! Lol.
> 
> I do about 2 miles walk each day going to work, how's that?


soz...just avin' a muck..... 

heeee lurrrrrrrrvs me he wannnaaaaa hurrrrrrrrrrg me he wannaaaaa kissssssssss me he wannaaaa marrreeeeeee me...:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Not really mate, use to but fine now.
> 
> GN blended ones, so like dust lol


I get real bad bloat from powdered a oats still so I use rice flour now and it's much better and nutritionally better I think. Plus gluten free.


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> soz...just avin' a muck.....
> 
> heeee lurrrrrrrrvs me he wannnaaaaa hurrrrrrrrrrg me he wannaaaaa kissssssssss me he wannaaaa marrreeeeeee me...:laugh: :lol:


Yes to all of the above


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I get real bad bloat from powdered a oats still so I use rice flour now and it's much better and nutritionally better I think. Plus gluten free.


Hmm, I'll look into that mate.

Just throw it in with whey as usual?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, I'll look into that mate.
> 
> Just throw it in with whey as usual?


Yes mate it's not the best tasting thing but if your using a decent strong flavour whey it masks it completely. I feel much healthier since going pretty much gluten free.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate it's not the best tasting thing but if your using a decent strong flavour whey it masks it completely. I feel much healthier since going pretty much gluten free.


Where do we buy it mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Where do we buy it mate?


eBay it's cheap at minute - http://bit.ly/182F0KI

£1.57 a kg not bad. Try it mate. I no longer get bloat, fartings decreased a lot too and same with getting sh1ts. That only happens now if I rely too heavily on liquid meals.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> eBay it's cheap at minute - http://bit.ly/182F0KI
> 
> £1.57 a kg not bad. Try it mate. I no longer get bloat, fartings decreased a lot too and same with getting sh1ts. That only happens now if I rely too heavily on liquid meals.


Excellent. Thanks mate, I will go and have a look :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jus had a KFC mega bucket for 1. That is all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jus had a KFC mega bucket for 1. That is all


PMSL

Was going to text you as you'd been quiet..... Eating all weekend I take it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha no mate been with family all weekend pretty much. Been nice but was starving on way home today so popped in to see the colonel lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no mate been with family all weekend pretty much. Been nice but was starving on way home today so popped in to see the colonel lol


Nice.

Well sounds like the colonel did the trick :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

No training this morning but will be tonight with a mate at his gym.

Had Nando's last night, free full chicken PMSL

Well, mrs has 1/4 of it.

Beef chilli today, slow cooked over night. Makes life easier lol

Lots of spuds to go with that too.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Oh, forgot to say I started the blast PMSL

@Chelsea sorry

@Richie186 you win

@Sambuca and @Ginger Ben bad influences !! 

6 weeks;

500mg Test E EW

240mg Test P EW

240mg Mast P EW

300mg Tren A EW

50mg Dianabol Blue Hearts ED

I have some T3's and Slin coming this week too.

Any problems...... ?? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Oh, forgot to say I started the blast PMSL
> 
> @Chelsea sorry
> 
> @Richie186 you win
> 
> @Sambuca and @Ginger Ben bad influences !!
> 
> 6 weeks;
> 
> 500mg Test E EW
> 
> 240mg Test P EW
> 
> 240mg Mast P EW
> 
> 300mg Tren A EW
> 
> 50mg Dianabol Blue Hearts ED
> 
> I have some T3's and Slin coming this week too.
> 
> Any problems...... ?? :lol:


u run nolva with the dbol? only problem i see it is gaining man boobs from that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> u run nolva with the dbol? only problem i see it is gaining man boobs from that :lol:


Lol, 1mg of adex EOD.

Never had gyno issues, even first 2 long ester cycles with dbol and no AI or anything I was free of nipple issues :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lol, 1mg of adex EOD.
> 
> Never had gyno issues, even first 2 long ester cycles with dbol and no AI or anything I was free of nipple issues :lol:


no fair if i run dbol i get gyno even with AI lol  have to run nolva


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> no fair if i run dbol i get gyno even with AI lol  have to run nolva


Weird isn't it! Guess it's luck of the draw.

Some people just look at dbol and start itching lol


----------



## Richie186

If I even hold a tub of dbol I get itchy nips.

Used blue hearts as a pre workout but ran nolva too.

Knew you'd break before I did!! 

Not venturing into the world of hgh yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks good mate. Slin might actually put some weight on you. Mainly around hips and face pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> If I even hold a tub of dbol I get itchy nips.
> 
> Used blue hearts as a pre workout but ran nolva too.
> 
> Knew you'd break before I did!!
> 
> Not venturing into the world of hgh yet?


Yeah I've seen you mention it, damn hormones 

Haha, mate it's just reading about it on here and people in text etc. Just makes me want to go back on!

Plus my pic I put up has spurred me on to really crack on and keep at it.

Just going to do slin pre workout at the moment, no GH planned. Can't justify the cost !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate. Slin might actually put some weight on you. Mainly around hips and face pmsl


Sshh you, I'm going for the cuddly look 

Only pre workout


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've seen you mention it, damn hormones
> 
> Haha, mate it's just reading about it on here and people in text etc. Just makes me want to go back on!
> 
> Plus my pic I put up has spurred me on to really crack on and keep at it.
> 
> Just going to do slin pre workout at the moment, no GH planned. Can't justify the cost !!


Know what you mean. I'm wanting to get back on but keeping an eye on bp. It's coming down now so nearly time. Defo binned the EQ idea though. Npp, test and tbol for me I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Know what you mean. I'm wanting to get back on but keeping an eye on bp. It's coming down now so nearly time. Defo binned the EQ idea though. Npp, test and tbol for me I reckon.


Yeah I'm pretty cautious and check BP regular tbh. Rare it goes above range thankfully!

Defo stay of the EQ :lol:

That will be a lovely cycle mate, but you grow on anything!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Have you ran peps before roblet?


----------



## Sambuca

Richie186 said:


> Know what you mean. I'm wanting to get back on but keeping an eye on bp. It's coming down now so nearly time. Defo binned the EQ idea though. Npp, test and tbol for me I reckon.


dont fancy Anavar instead? i grow loads with it would be nice with the npp for leaner gains and strength ime


----------



## Richie186

Sambuca said:


> dont fancy Anavar instead? i grow loads with it would be nice with the npp for leaner gains and strength ime


Plan was to run my npp cycle for 10 weeks then use Apollo 240 or Torip301 with var to cut. Only reason I went with tbol is I used it on my first cycle and grew like mad. Although being my first cycle I was bound to grow a lot!! Only tried var once, ordered 3 pots but my then source only sent one, he was busted before I got the other two so I didn't really get a lot out of it.


----------



## Sambuca

Richie186 said:


> Plan was to run my npp cycle for 10 weeks then use Apollo 240 or Torip301 with var to cut. Only reason I went with tbol is I used it on my first cycle and grew like mad. Although being my first cycle I was bound to grow a lot!! Only tried var once, ordered 3 pots but my then source only sent one, he was busted before I got the other two so I didn't really get a lot out of it.


i keep thinking about tbol only oral ive never used but im not sure when combined with other stuff if its worth it? maybe when im justing using test ill throw 100mg tbol in a day just to see what its like. i dont get on with dbol


----------



## Richie186

I like it but wouldn't go less than 100mg a day. Dbol just gives me gyno and makes me cry lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Have you ran peps before roblet?


I haven't mate, all that jabbing seems too much lol

You have haven't you? Or you've thought about it at least.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sambuca said:


> i keep thinking about tbol only oral ive never used but im not sure when combined with other stuff if its worth it? maybe when im justing using test ill throw 100mg tbol in a day just to see what its like. i dont get on with dbol


Tbol is what I'm doing next, but I don't think there would be much point in using Tbol if your going to be using test. I just think Test would do the job by itself without Tbol. The reason why I'm using Tbol is to stay away from androgens in the Test.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I haven't mate, all that jabbing seems too much lol
> 
> You have haven't you? Or you've thought about it at least.


Been on GHRP-2 + CJC for a week.

Don't know what the **** I'm doing or why but im doing it :mellow:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Been on GHRP-2 + CJC for a week.
> 
> Don't know what the **** I'm doing or why but im doing it :mellow:


PMSL

So why you doing it? :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> So why you doing it? :lol:


coz everyone else is..lulz

Actually, purchased quite a bit of it a while ago for PCT and being off cycle. I assumed it can help me keep strength (Primary benefit) and apparently other benefits which seam quite cool. Been on it a week, after inj I get weird feeling in hands, hunger feeling and little sweat on my forehead. Apart from that I feel nothing, its only been a week though, see what happens after 2 months...


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> coz everyone else is..lulz
> 
> Actually, purchased quite a bit of it a while ago for PCT and being off cycle. I assumed it can help me keep strength (Primary benefit) and apparently other benefits which seam quite cool. Been on it a week, after inj I get weird feeling in hands, hunger feeling and little sweat on my forehead. Apart from that I feel nothing, its only been a week though, see what happens after 2 months...


Well at least you know it's legit lol

What make are they?


----------



## TELBOR

Trained with my mate earlier, poxy gym for weights!

DB's upto 25kg!! Smith machine with plates up to 100kg :lol:

Anyway, put him through it and he enjoyed it.

I'm going to go smash my back in on deadlifts tomorrow morning to make up for it!! :beer:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Trained with my mate earlier, poxy gym for weights!
> 
> DB's upto 25kg!! Smith machine with plates up to 100kg :lol:
> 
> Anyway, put him through it and he enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm going to go smash my back in on deadlifts tomorrow morning to make up for it!! :beer:


Gay gym.

That is all.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Trained with my mate earlier, poxy gym for weights!
> 
> DB's upto 25kg!! Smith machine with plates up to 100kg :lol:
> 
> Anyway, put him through it and he enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm going to go smash my back in on deadlifts tomorrow morning to make up for it!! :beer:


Gyms like that shouldn't be allowed to exist:cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Gay gym.
> 
> That is all.


Gay local council gym!

Told him I will never return :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Gyms like that shouldn't be allowed to exist:cursing:


Agreed! Felt nice to be the biggest there though PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agreed! Felt nice to be the biggest there though PMSL


Don't tell porkies now roblet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't tell porkies now roblet lol


PMSL, sorry :crying:

Time to go smash by back on!

Coffee & Coconut oil done

Pre workout - iBcaa's, EAA's, Vit C, AAKG, Citrate Malate, Creatine

:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Back done, some nice solid deads and back is in bits now :beer:

Deadlifts

12x60kg

10x100kg

8x140kg

Failed at 180kg....not happy!

8x140kg again

Lat Pull Downs

12x45kg

10x50kg

8x62.5kg

8x70kg

Single Arm Close Grip Row

10x42.5kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Rear Delt Flys

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

[email protected]

Then some EZ bar bicep curls

Done.

Ran on an empty stomach, well just the coffee and pre workout shake. Not enough in the tank to do the 180kg, which is annoying but back will have some lovely doms this week so no biggie :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Back done, some nice solid deads and back is in bits now :beer:
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 8x140kg
> 
> Failed at 180kg....not happy!
> 
> 8x140kg again
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 8x62.5kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> Single Arm Close Grip Row
> 
> 10x42.5kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> Rear Delt Flys
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Then some EZ bar bicep curls
> 
> Done.
> 
> Ran on an empty stomach, well just the coffee and pre workout shake. Not enough in the tank to do the 180kg, which is annoying but back will have some lovely doms this week so no biggie :beer:


You're failing at 180kg because you need to back off a couple of reps on the initial 140kg mate.

Try it next week guarantee you will get it.......and just remember..........if this helps............you're failing on a deadlift that I can bench


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You're failing at 180kg because you need to back off a couple of reps on the initial 140kg mate.
> 
> Try it next week guarantee you will get it.......and just remember..........if this helps............you're failing on a deadlift that I can bench


Possibly mate, I'll go lower next week. Pulled 220kg for 4/5 last year so I know it's in there!

Haha, that's because you're a FREAK!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Back done, some nice solid deads and back is in bits now :beer:
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x100kg
> 
> 8x140kg
> 
> Failed at 180kg....not happy!
> 
> 8x140kg again
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x45kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 8x62.5kg
> 
> 8x70kg
> 
> Single Arm Close Grip Row
> 
> 10x42.5kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> Rear Delt Flys
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Then some EZ bar bicep curls
> 
> Done.
> 
> Ran on an empty stomach, well just the coffee and pre workout shake. Not enough in the tank to do the 180kg, which is annoying but back will have some lovely doms this week so no biggie :beer:


180? With the amount of peds you pump in yourself? Not good mate maybe drop the reps in warmup sets?


----------



## Suprakill4

Try doing warmup like Jordan peters advices in his latest YouTube video where each warmup gets heavier but the reps go down to even singles so like your doing but less reps maybe

80kg x 8

110kg x 3

140kg x 1

Then your 180 set.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Try doing warmup like Jordan peters advices in his latest YouTube video where each warmup gets heavier but the reps go down to even singles so like your doing but less reps maybe
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 110kg x 3
> 
> 140kg x 1
> 
> Then your 180 set.


And maybe even a rep of 160 so it's not a huge 40kg jump, eases the body into it easier.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 180? With the amount of peds you pump in yourself? Not good mate maybe drop the reps in warmup sets?


PMSL, true 

Yeah I needs changing a little so I can get the big lifts lifted!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Try doing warmup like Jordan peters advices in his latest YouTube video where each warmup gets heavier but the reps go down to even singles so like your doing but less reps maybe
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 110kg x 3
> 
> 140kg x 1
> 
> Then your 180 set.


I'll take a look at that mate :beer:

Plenty of ways to skin a cat, just need to find one that fits


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> And maybe even a rep of 160 so it's not a huge 40kg jump, eases the body into it easier.


I did think that too !!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Possibly mate, I'll go lower next week. Pulled 220kg for 4/5 last year so I know it's in there!
> 
> Haha, that's because *you're a FREAK*!!


Don't you EVER forget it


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'll take a look at that mate :beer:
> 
> Plenty of ways to skin a cat, just need to find one that fits


All your deadlift sets are warmups right? Apart from the 180 attempt. Why are you exhausting yourself on warmup, there is no point behind it what so ever. The way you warmup to a big set is so important. Drop the reps. Go for singles on the last couple of warmups just for body to adjust to the higher weight then do the 180. I bet it goes considerably better than your last session. By the time the 180 has come you have already expended most of your energy and strength unless rest periods are massive which they don't need tk be on other method.

Look forward to seeing how it goes. Check out jp's video mate. Explains it well.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> All your deadlift sets are warmups right? Apart from the 180 attempt. Why are you exhausting yourself on warmup, there is no point behind it what so ever. The way you warmup to a big set is so important. Drop the reps. Go for singles on the last couple of warmups just for body to adjust to the higher weight then do the 180. I bet it goes considerably better than your last session. By the time the 180 has come you have already expended most of your energy and strength unless rest periods are massive which they don't need tk be on other method.
> 
> Look forward to seeing how it goes. Check out jp's video mate. Explains it well.


I don't really view them as warm ups, but I suppose I should and then make sure I get the "working" sets done!

If you've got the link mate pop it up and I'll take a look on my lunch break.

Deads need to come back in, only stopped due to lumbar puncture lol

But that's done and dusted so I can crack on :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I don't really view them as warm ups, but I suppose I should and then make sure I get the "working" sets done!
> 
> If you've got the link mate pop it up and I'll take a look on my lunch break.
> 
> Deads need to come back in, only stopped due to lumbar puncture lol
> 
> But that's done and dusted so I can crack on :beer:


Well perhaps they are buildup sets to the all important heaviest set.

Here you go mate. Around 2 minutes he begins to explain it about not wasting energy and dropping to single warmups.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well perhaps they are buildup sets to the all important heaviest set.
> 
> Here you go mate. Around 2 minutes he begins to explain it about not wasting energy and dropping to single warmups.


Legend :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

4 poached eggs and 2 brown toast just gone down before I got to my desk, rude not to for 98p :lol:


----------



## Panda909

R0BLET said:


> I don't really view them as warm ups, but I suppose I should and then make sure I get the "working" sets done!
> 
> If you've got the link mate pop it up and I'll take a look on my lunch break.
> 
> Deads need to come back in, only stopped due to lumbar puncture lol
> 
> But that's done and dusted so I can crack on :beer:


Aw mate lumbar punctures are horrendous, what was it for?


----------



## TELBOR

Stevie909 said:


> Aw mate lumbar punctures are horrendous, what was it for?


Meningitis lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well perhaps they are buildup sets to the all important heaviest set.
> 
> Here you go mate. Around 2 minutes he begins to explain it about not wasting energy and dropping to single warmups.


Cheers for that mate, just had a watch and a few mins looking at the exercises. Interesting and makes sense.

He's a unit


----------



## TELBOR

Pooped today, ready to hit the sofa!!

Dinner will be;

Chicken breast, with chorizo in a tomato and lemon sauce with some spuds 

One of my favourite meals! Will not touch the sides :lol:

I'll pop a pic up if I remember


----------



## Suprakill4

Mmmmm I love chorizo. Wish it wasn't like pure fat and oil lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's what makes it good!


----------



## Sambuca

Hello gentlemen


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what makes it good!


Yep!!!! Transforms meals I love the stuff. The missus ways buys it as part of a big pack that has salami, pepperoni, Italian spicy sausage etc. Does it to tease me. Little tw4t.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> Hello gentlemen


Looking awesome in the Avi mate!! Any recent pics in your journal? Wanna see some pics of someone who looks like they train unlike ROBLET ffs. Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sambuca said:


> Hello gentlemen


Scumbag


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmm I love chorizo. Wish it wasn't like pure fat and oil lol.


Best part of it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking awesome in the Avi mate!! Any recent pics in your journal? Wanna see some pics of someone who looks like they train unlike ROBLET ffs. Lol.


I do lift..... I'm a shirt lifter :lol:

Sam is looking well, 2 gallon of tren a week will do that


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Hello gentlemen


My ***** :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I do lift..... I'm a shirt lifter :lol:
> 
> Sam is looking well, 2 gallon of tren a week will do that


Lol!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol!!


I'm serous, he has it on a drip :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'm serous, he has it on a drip :lol:


Haha. It's working. Shame it kills my blood pressure so much!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. It's working. Shame it kills my blood pressure so much!


Does it? Nothing help combat it....

What you running then? PM me if you don't want to say on here mate.

Just got my extra bits;










Should be a fat cùnt in no time


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Does it? Nothing help combat it....
> 
> What you running then? PM me if you don't want to say on here mate.
> 
> Just got my extra bits;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fat cùnt in no time


Mmmmmm that looks good!! Slin preworkout? Love it, best way to run slin for me. Sickening pumps combined with oxy and mtren lol. Sure I can see my stretch marks rip more when on that combo! They are red the next day that's for sure at chest delt tie in and bicep.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmm that looks good!! Slin preworkout? Love it, best way to run slin for me. Sickening pumps combined with oxy and mtren lol. Sure I can see my stretch marks rip more when on that combo! They are red the next day that's for sure at chest delt tie in and bicep.


Haha!

I will do it pre workout mate, few say to do it post but I've had a little dabble before and the pump was awesome pre workout PMSL

Shoulders tomorrow, should be fun :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha!
> 
> I will do it pre workout mate, few say to do it post but I've had a little dabble before and the pump was awesome pre workout PMSL
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow, should be fun :beer:


Pre and post?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Pre and post?


I'm just going to do pre workout for now.....

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking awesome in the Avi mate!! Any recent pics in your journal? Wanna see some pics of someone who looks like they train unlike ROBLET ffs. Lol.


Thanks mate!

No recent pics as I got fat over Xmas haha 220lbs of mince pies and beer. Leaning out nicely atm so will be getting update pic and start a new journal soon!

Appreciate the comment


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> No recent pics as I got fat over Xmas haha 220lbs of mince pies and beer. Leaning out nicely atm so will be getting update pic and start a new journal soon!
> 
> Appreciate the comment


Cool mate ill get in ya journal. Progress from what I remember you looking like perhaps a year ago is huge difference.


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Cool mate ill get in ya journal. Progress from what I remember you looking like perhaps a year ago is huge difference.


Ye massive difference. Massive difference from August to that avi pic which was November... Ate like my life depended on it lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> Ye massive difference. Massive difference from August to that avi pic which was November... Ate like my life depended on it lol


Yeah it's all about the food really. My biggest fcuking downfall!!!! Be good to see new pics. You planning on competing mate?


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it's all about the food really. My biggest fcuking downfall!!!! Be good to see new pics. You planning on competing mate?


I'm not other half is in October though! Maybe if I get to 18 stone I would be comfortable competing just being tall even at 220lbs I don't look big lol

Hmmm maybe one day lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> I'm not other half is in October though! Maybe if I get to 18 stone I would be comfortable competing just being tall even at 220lbs I don't look big lol
> 
> Hmmm maybe one day lol


Really????? Any pics mate?? What class?

Yeah you'll get there mate no problem.

Rob sorry to clutter your journal but least you now look popular lol.


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Really????? Any pics mate?? What class?
> 
> Yeah you'll get there mate no problem.
> 
> Rob sorry to clutter your journal but least you now look popular lol.


Bikini as it's her first comp. But she's built like a brick **** house so I expect her to go for a more muscular class in the future lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> Bikini as it's her first comp. But she's built like a brick **** house so I expect her to go for a more muscular class in the future lol


Ah that's awesome mate. Get some pics up.


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> No recent pics as I got fat over Xmas haha 220lbs of mince pies and beer. Leaning out nicely atm so will be getting update pic and start a new journal soon!
> 
> Appreciate the comment


Yes you nob!

Get a journal up for the work with JP ATM :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Really????? Any pics mate?? What class?
> 
> Yeah you'll get there mate no problem.
> 
> Rob sorry to clutter your journal but least you now look popular lol.


I'm as popular as aids I'll have you know :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Bikini as it's her first comp. But she's built like a brick **** house so I expect her to go for a more muscular class in the future lol


You make her sound like a unit, she has a great body mate.

Bikini would be a great starting point, but her some big fake boobies


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner!!










Roast spuds

Chorizo in chopped tomatoes and lemon with mixed herbs

And a chicken breast is under the chorizo PMSL

Well nice :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Boulders soon.

Whey and oats done and giving the old slin a jab pre workout 

I'll report back :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

What if your fingers get so fat you can't use your phone? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What if your fingers get so fat you can't use your phone? Lol


Finger gainz!! 

Tbh I feel a little shítty today, best not have a bug! Couple of colleagues have been off with it PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol

Hmm hope not mate, bloody annoying when that happens.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Hmm hope not mate, bloody annoying when that happens.


Bloody is! Think I'm going to sack today's session off :lol:

It'll be half àrsed and loads of shakes going in probably isn't wise!!


----------



## Northern Lass

This thread makes me hungry 

Hope you get better soon


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> This thread makes me hungry
> 
> Hope you get better soon


Haha! I enjoy a good meal.

Bit of fresh air will do me good


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast spuds
> 
> Chorizo in chopped tomatoes and lemon with mixed herbs
> 
> And a chicken breast is under the chorizo PMSL
> 
> Well nice :beer:


mmmmmm nice looking that


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope you don't have a bug like the one I have. Feel utter sh1t still!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you don't have a bug like the one I have. Feel utter *tiny* still!!!!!!!!


Edited mate 

You're welcome :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Dinner!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roast spuds
> 
> Chorizo in chopped tomatoes and lemon with mixed herbs
> 
> And a chicken breast is under the chorizo PMSL
> 
> Well nice :beer:


stupid question again but how do you do your roast spuds they look fluffy?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope you don't have a bug like the one I have. Feel utter sh1t still!!!!!!!!


Mate I'm fecking soaked in sweat 

Problem working in an office, bloody germ fest!!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> stupid question again but how do you do your roast spuds they look fluffy?


PMSL

Boil them, drain them and toss in drainer to take the edges off. Roast in goose fat :beer:

Tbh they're a poor attempt, over boiled and didn't put enough fat over them lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'm fecking soaked in sweat
> 
> Problem working in an office, bloody germ fest!!


Yeah like me. Dripping I've gone through two dressing gowns and my onsie as all soaked lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah like me. Dripping I've gone through two dressing gowns and my onsie as all soaked lol.


Haha, I'm flagging already 

PMSL - Gay!! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I'm flagging already
> 
> PMSL - Gay!! :lol:


Haha. I don't wear it usually was just to keep me warm as even though was sweating I was freezing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dripping wet onsies......roblet this journal has taken a turn even I thought it would never take pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Dripping wet onsies......roblet this journal has taken a turn even I thought it would never take pmsl


Lol. Fcuking gone and done it here havnt I. I was errrr joking. I don't really own a onsie.

Got yaaaaaaaaa............ :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I don't wear it usually was just to keep me warm as even though was sweating I was freezing.


All that steak you eat


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dripping wet onsies......roblet this journal has taken a turn even I thought it would never take pmsl


Ruined it hasn't he :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> All that steak you eat


Probably got mad cows disease or something.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Probably got mad cows disease or something.


Potentially :lol:

Gaffa said go home to me. I ain't! Braving it.

He can see me all sweaty PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

What a cvnt you are spreading your filthy germs around everybody else. Lol. Go home you ar5e


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What a cvnt you are spreading your filthy germs around everybody else. Lol. Go home you ar5e


These nobs passed it me lol


----------



## Sambuca

tbh i wore my onesie a fair bit of xmas when i had awful cold tren night sweats lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> tbh i wore my onesie a fair bit of xmas when i had awful cold tren night sweats lol


Another onesie ****


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Another onesie ****


mrs bought me a medium&#8230;.. MEDIUM the arms only go down to my elbows and it outlines my gentelmen parts very awkwardly. not that her mom complained. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jesus Christ


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> mrs bought me a medium&#8230;.. MEDIUM the arms only go down to my elbows and it outlines my gentelmen parts very awkwardly. not that her mom complained. :lol:


Pics of mum?


----------



## TELBOR

Still feeling a little ropey lol

But I haven't left work :beer:

Just about to slowly eat some chicken and spuds, it shall go down and stay down!! 

Soon as I'm home I'm monging out on the sofa and doing as little as possible.

Then I'll do as planned tomorrow AM and hit boulders :beer:

Oh, jabs tonight 'doh! Jabs then mong out :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

@Juic3Up


----------



## TELBOR

@C.Hill you've liked it now PMSL


----------



## flinty90

i feel great. that is all x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i feel men that is all x


Fixed

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Awesome progress Rob!.. Look at those biceps


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> @Juic3Up


teeth are that shiny they look like stars twinkling bro lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> teeth are that shiny they look like stars twinkling bro lol


Who's the skinny pr**k holding him in the first pic?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Who's the skinny pr**k holding him in the first pic?


looks like frank spencers body to me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> Awesome progress Rob!.. Look at those biceps


Why thank you :wub: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Who's the skinny pr**k holding him in the first pic?


And I'm out nappies too mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> teeth are that shiny they look like stars twinkling bro lol


Colgate smile ain't it


----------



## Keeks

Now listen here Kev.........



Hope ya feel better soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Great improvement robert! Hows your belly though? Like any abs?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Now listen here Kev.........
> 
> View attachment 143923
> 
> 
> Hope ya feel better soon. :thumbup1:


Haha! 100% better missus.

All is well  x


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Great improvement robert! Hows your belly though? Like any abs?


Thanks mate :beer:

Well this was after Christmas "binge"....


----------



## NorthernSoul

You are kinda like me abit yano. Just the bottom pouch ya need to shift. Although I do have abit of the hips as well... I'll post a recent pic here of me


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You are kinda like me abit yano. Just the bottom pouch ya need to shift. Although I do have abit of the hips as well... I'll post a recent pic here of me


Yeah i get that too mate, not fussed in targeting this region this year, need more size before cutting 

Pop it up mate :beer:


----------



## ReemTing

How come you're keeping your protein so high? Always thought around 1g/lb bodyweight would be sufficient otherwise it just gets converted into carbs


----------



## NorthernSoul

The full body one is what I think I look like all the time. Lean up top and everywhere else and so many Keto and clean diet later..cannot get rid of bloat either!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i get that too mate, not fussed in targeting this region this year, need more size before cutting
> 
> Pop it up mate :beer:


I'm kinda looking at the opposite. Trying to get lean and then work from there. Want to work to that 8percent mark by summer.


----------



## TELBOR

ReemTing said:


> How come you're keeping your protein so high? Always thought around 1g/lb bodyweight would be sufficient otherwise it just gets converted into carbs


Always do mate, assisted too so it won't go to waste 

The protein converting to carbs is negligible in my eyes, it's minimal and wouldn't hinder anything. Converts to glucose - brain fuel :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm kinda looking at the opposite. Trying to get lean and then work from there. Want to work to that 8percent mark by summer.


I'd struggle to go above 20% BF I think, so that will do for me at the moment lol.

8% would be great mate! When were those pics taken? Look great!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Pic of my belly was just last week in sunbeds. The full torso one was yesterday. Thanks 

do remember when you told me your cat was dead and then started telling you how i coped with my dead dog...then you said you were just ****ing me about LOL..probably 100 pages back


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> mrs bought me a medium&#8230;.. MEDIUM the arms only go down to my elbows and it outlines my gentelmen parts very awkwardly. not that her mom complained. :lol:


Lmao. Medium wtf. I got a double XL and it's just right. Little baggy but still managed to ride up my 4rse. Don't you think its horrible though when you've got the cold sweats then need to take all of it off pretty much for a dump? Horrible I won't be wearing mine again.


----------



## Suprakill4

@Juic3Up

@chill

Here. The useless cvnts probably pulling his plonker over midget porn at the minute.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Pic of my belly was just last week in sunbeds. The full torso one was yesterday. Thanks
> 
> do remember when you told me your cat was dead and then started telling you how i coped with my dead dog...then you said you were just ****ing me about LOL..probably 100 pages back


Haha, yes I remember and so do a few more with pets PMSL......


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> @Juic3Up
> 
> @chill
> 
> Here. The useless cvnts probably pulling his plonker over midget porn at the minute.


Wànking over Jim?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

RC Warm Up

Seated DB Press

6x20kg

5x25kg

5x30kg

5x37.5kg - PB

Failure @15kg

Low reps to see how strength was, bit awkward getting 37's up on my own. But fine once in position, need a training partner!!

Reverse Flys

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

8x80kg

5x90kg - Stack

Dropset

8x60kg

6x35kg

DB Side Raises

12x7.5kg

10x12.5kg

8x20kg Partials

7x3x7.5kg

Seated HS Shoulder Press

3x40kg to finish pressing off

Tricep work to wrap up!

Delts are in bits, 40 mins in and out :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, yes I remember and so do a few more with pets PMSL......


Oh yeah, I remember you're dead cat. :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh yeah, I remember you're dead cat. :sneaky2: :lol:


RIP Tiddles.....


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmao. Medium wtf. I got a double XL and it's just right. Little baggy but still managed to ride up my 4rse. Don't you think its horrible though when you've got the cold sweats then need to take all of it off pretty much for a dump? Horrible I won't be wearing mine again.


it was ridiculous. i felt obliged to wear it a few times though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> it was ridiculous. i felt obliged to wear it a few times though lol


And now it's in the bin.....?


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> And now it's in the bin.....?


no she wears it :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

arms look massive in that pic rob


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> no she wears it :lol:


Haha! Mine does that with my unwanted stuff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> arms look massive in that pic rob


Good light mate :lol:

Still too small tbh


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> RIP Tiddles.....


Aww, but you know what, that was a while ago and now it's like Tiddles never even existed. :whistling:

RIP the memory of Tiddles. :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Good light mate :lol:
> 
> Still too small tbh


am in 10k posts yet


----------



## Sambuca

no nearly though :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sambuca said:


> am in 10k posts yet


not yet... 9996!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Make your 10,000th post be worth something. Like help a new person on a steroid/testosterone question instead of posting in here


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww, but you know what, that was a while ago and now it's like Tiddles never even existed. :whistling:
> 
> RIP the memory of Tiddles. :lol:


The memory of a fabricated cat will live on forever


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Make your 10,000th post be worth something. Like help a new person on a steroid/testosterone question instead of posting in here


What you saying brah?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> The memory of a fabricated cat will live on forever


And so will the memory of you being a sick s0d! :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Ha will do


----------



## Sambuca

Ok saving my next post


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Ok saving my next post


----------



## Sambuca

no one better **** on my car

ill cry


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> no one better **** on my car
> 
> ill cry


Was that your 10k post.... Hope so :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Was that your 10k post.... Hope so :lol:


no my 10001 post :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies!

Boulder doms are great today lol

So not sure how chest will pan out tomorrow PMSL

Anyway, food and shakes going down easy so yesterday was just a blip in feeling poo :beer:

Update with the missus, she isn't great tbh. Horrible day for her yesterday!

Also got the confirmed diagnosis in writing from the spinal specialist so maybe her work will believe her now!

She's starting on slow release morpheine tomorrow as those meds ain't done nothing. Letter also said surgery would be 6 months time and that's his recommendation 

It's horrible not being able to help her, but I do what I can to make things easier.

Cycle update is I've done 3ml of the Apollo Rip240 and it's lovely and smooth. Pretty thick though - but makes it go in nice and steady 

Stated T3's yesterday too, not sure what to expect - possibly feel tired from them as @Ginger Ben did lol

Also tried a slin protocol and all was well, possibly could play around with carbs tbh.

That's it! Toddle pip :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel for your mrs mate that sucks.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel for your mrs mate that sucks.


It does mate. She broke down a few times at work yesterday in tears, but I'm glad she did in a good way!

Mainly because her regional manager saw it first hand and he's been in contact with her all day and is being really supportive with her.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah that's shít hit at least they will be more supportive now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah that's shít hit at least they will be more supportive now.


Yeah they've got to be tbh mate. She just doesn't want to take a step back career wise if they take responsibility off her etc

Keep telling her health first lol


----------



## TELBOR

10kg of gainz brah :lol:










Cheers @MuscleFood :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> 10kg of gainz brah :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers @MuscleFood :beer:


Fatty. I hate chicken lol.


----------



## MuscleFood

R0BLET said:


> 10kg of gainz brah :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers @MuscleFood :beer:


LEAN BEASTS!!!!


----------



## MuscleFood

Suprakill4 said:


> Fatty. I hate chicken lol.


No fat on them bad boys! :-0


----------



## Suprakill4

MuscleFood said:


> No fat on them bad boys! :-0


No it's the fact he eats 12 breasts per serving. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Fatty. I hate chicken lol.


And you hate steak


----------



## TELBOR

MuscleFood said:


> No fat on them bad boys! :-0


This I can confirm! Just stood and separated them lol

47 breast :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Dinner was a cheeky Indian, chicken, rice, Bombay spuds couldn't eat the naan PMSL

Too bloated 

Super greens to was it down :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

That chicken looks messy as soon as you open the packet.

Tell you what though, is it just manchester or is there "Gabbots" butchers everywhere? Do well smart deals end of the day in there. Duck and big gammon joints going for 2quid.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> That chicken looks messy as soon as you open the packet.
> 
> Tell you what though, is it just manchester or is there "Gabbots" butchers everywhere? Do well smart deals end of the day in there. Duck and big gammon joints going for 2quid.


Haha, was messy sorting it out!

Must be mate, never heard of them tbh

Go rape them


----------



## NorthernSoul

Hope everything get better eventually with your girl btw! Propper **** take when the docs prescribe you meds that dont even take the pain away!

Bet she enjoys the morphine though


----------



## Suprakill4

You all good mate!?!? Got me craving a korma and peshwari naan. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Hope everything get better eventually with your girl btw! Propper **** take when the docs prescribe you meds that dont even take the pain away!
> 
> Bet she enjoys the morphine though


Aww thanks mate 

I can't wait for it to take the edge of the pain mate, will be good for her to get a rest :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You all good mate!?!? Got me craving a korma and peshwari naan. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


All good mate, ready to nail chest tomorrow!!

Replied to you this morning, hope it was another good session :beer:

Haha, didn't eat the peshwari. Could do now though :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Aww thanks mate
> 
> I can't wait for it to take the edge of the pain mate, will be good for her to get a rest :beer:


Gonna go against the grain here as have already said hope she is ok. But. How do YOU deal with it. It must put a massive strain on the relationship as I suspect it prevents you doing a lot of things together like going out/physical side of things. Must be very difficult but I know I would go through it all no questions asked for my missus so suspect your the same?

Is this something that's now permanent and won't ever really be recovered?


----------



## Suprakill4

You wasted a peshwari? Wtf is wrong with you!?!?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Gonna go against the grain here as have already said hope she is ok. But. How do YOU deal with it. It must put a massive strain on the relationship as I suspect it prevents you doing a lot of things together like going out/physical side of things. Must be very difficult but I know I would go through it all no questions asked for my missus so suspect your the same?
> 
> Is this something that's now permanent and won't ever really be recovered?


Certainly things have changed that we both have to be conscious about mate so we kinda plan ahead.

I take the reigns on everything and stop her doing stuff all the time, I would do ANYTHING for her, literally anything.

Don't even let her clean the house PMSL I'll do it all on a Saturday or Sunday morning 

The physical stuff is neither here or there, if she sits she's in pain and if she's active she's in pain. No middle ground.

Bedroom naughties :lol: I'm more conscious I'll hurt her PMSL but she's got a good sex drive so i just do as I'm told   

Its permanent, but the surgery will gives years of relief according to the literature received yesterday. So we hope, this time next year, we can be back to normal :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You wasted a peshwari? Wtf is wrong with you!?!?


Forgive for I have sinned :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Certainly things have changed that we both have to be conscious about mate so we kinda plan ahead.
> 
> I take the reigns on everything and stop her doing stuff all the time, I would do ANYTHING for her, literally anything.
> 
> Don't even let her clean the house PMSL I'll do it all on a Saturday or Sunday morning
> 
> The physical stuff is neither here or there, if she sits she's in pain and if she's active she's in pain. No middle ground.
> 
> Bedroom naughties :lol: I'm more conscious I'll hurt her PMSL but she's got a good sex drive so i just do as I'm told
> 
> Its permanent, but the surgery will gives years of relief according to the literature received yesterday. So we hope, this time next year, we can be back to normal :beer:


Says a lot about you mate!!! Many wouldn't cope like you do.

Good news on the op I desperately hope it works for her!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Certainly things have changed that we both have to be conscious about mate so we kinda plan ahead.
> 
> I take the reigns on everything and stop her doing stuff all the time, I would do ANYTHING for her, literally anything.
> 
> Don't even let her clean the house PMSL I'll do it all on a Saturday or Sunday morning
> 
> The physical stuff is neither here or there, if she sits she's in pain and if she's active she's in pain. No middle ground.
> 
> Bedroom naughties :lol: I'm more conscious I'll hurt her PMSL but she's got a good sex drive so i just do as I'm told
> 
> Its permanent, but the surgery will gives years of relief according to the literature received yesterday. So we hope, this time next year, we can be back to normal :beer:


funnily enough me and my girl was talking about this the other day and basically ended up saying wouldnt care if she was in a wheel chair all her life or whatever disabilities could come like they can for anybody, aslong as they are there next to you alive couldnt be happier! dont want to get soppy but things got emotional haha


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Says a lot about you mate!!! Many wouldn't cope like you do.
> 
> Good news on the op I desperately hope it works for her!!!


Thanks mate 

We do too, approximately 6 months for that but she's back on Tuesday so see what the deal is.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> funnily enough me and my girl was talking about this the other day and basically ended up saying wouldnt care if she was in a wheel chair all her life or whatever disabilities could come like they can for anybody, aslong as they are there next to you alive couldnt be happier! dont want to get soppy but things got emotional haha


Bless you mate. I think we've all had those chats haven't we, funny how we all think lol

I joke, but she can now apply for a blue badge for parking :lol:

That's a silver lining surely


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> We do too, approximately 6 months for that but she's back on Tuesday so see what the deal is.


Fingers crossed for her. You might be a really nice lad, but wtf man. You WASTED a peshwari ROBLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Disgusted genuinely. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Fingers crossed for her. You might be a really nice lad, but wtf man. You WASTED a peshwari ROBLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Disgusted genuinely. Lol.


PMSL

I'll make up for it tomorrow night, friends for a meal.... Probably take away :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Best get my sorry áss to the gym!

Chesticles and some biceps 

Decline Bench

DB Flys

Incline Bench

Cable Flys

That'll do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dips nancy boy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dips nancy boy!!


Usually Mayo or a sweet chilli


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Best get my sorry áss to the gym!
> 
> Chesticles and some biceps
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> That'll do


hmmm you said biceps:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> hmmm you said biceps:whistling:


Lol I did, only do a quick blast in those to wrap up at the end 

Should probably concentrate on doing them properly tbh :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Best get my sorry áss to the gym!
> 
> Chesticles and some biceps
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> That'll do


Some biceps?! How many you got and how many you planning on training? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, usual short and sweet!

Decline Bench up to 100kg

DB Flys up to 20kg

Incline Bench up to 80kg

Cable flys at high, mid and low pulley up to 20kg

Then some some barbell curls, only used 15's to do reverse grip.

Could have gone heavier on bench but I never like to go above 100kg on my own.

Slight click in right shoulder today so I'll bare that in mind next time, no pain, just a click lol

Anyway, happy Friday bitches!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Some biceps?! How many you got and how many you planning on training? :confused1:


Not enough 

I get bored on biceps PMSL


----------



## paul81

Shoulder pains gonna get ya...

(Imagine saying that in the same theme as 'bellys gonna get ya' then it'll seem funnier..... honest)


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not enough
> 
> I get bored on biceps PMSL


Really?! I love doing bi's. Beast those bi's!


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Shoulder pains gonna get ya...
> 
> (Imagine saying that in the same theme as 'bellys gonna get ya' then it'll seem funnier..... honest)


I knew you'd mean it like that PMSL

It's probably from smashing delts yesterday tbh

No pain :beer:

Poached eggs when I get in mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Really?! I love doing bi's. Beast those bi's!


I'll dedicate a session to arms next week and give me a good bashing!!

How's that?


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> I knew you'd mean it like that PMSL
> 
> It's probably from smashing delts yesterday tbh
> 
> No pain :beer:
> 
> Poached eggs when I get in mate :lol:


Ive just polished a sausage and hash brown cob, i figured since i went to healthy last night, i need a bit of good fats to help with my upper session tonight ...

What terrible logic :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Session done, usual short and sweet!
> 
> Decline Bench up to 100kg
> 
> DB Flys up to 20kg
> 
> Incline Bench up to 80kg
> 
> Cable flys at high, mid and low pulley up to 20kg
> 
> Then some some barbell curls, only used 15's to do reverse grip.
> 
> Could have gone heavier on bench but I never like to go above 100kg on my own.
> 
> Slight click in right shoulder today so I'll bare that in mind next time, no pain, just a click lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Friday bitches!!
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


That's Better 

@Keeks wish I had thought of that one, about the biceps


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Ive just polished a sausage and hash brown cob, i figured since i went to healthy last night, i need a bit of good fats to help with my upper session tonight ...
> 
> What terrible logic :thumb:


PMSL :lol:

Makes sense mate, packed you some super greens today..... Left em at home :ban:


----------



## TELBOR

Yumms said:


> That's Better
> 
> @Keeks wish I had thought of that one, about the biceps


Don't you start lol


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> Makes sense mate, packed you some super greens today..... Left em at home :ban:


First you short change me with the cookies, and now this???

we are over!!!! :cool2:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> First you short change me with the cookies, and now this???
> 
> we are over!!!! :cool2:


PMSL. I'm sowwie, forgive me


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll dedicate a session to arms next week and give me a good bashing!!
> 
> How's that?


That's better! BEAST THOSE BI'S!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Session done, usual short and sweet!
> 
> Decline Bench up to 100kg
> 
> DB Flys up to 20kg
> 
> Incline Bench up to 80kg
> 
> Cable flys at high, mid and low pulley up to 20kg
> 
> Then some some barbell curls, only used 15's to do reverse grip.
> 
> Could have gone heavier on bench but I never like to go above 100kg on my own.
> 
> Slight click in right shoulder today so I'll bare that in mind next time, no pain, just a click lol
> 
> Anyway, happy Friday bitches!!
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


Yea,go heavier! Its only a weight after all. Use the Smith or DBs. I'm sure youll smash it:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea,go heavier! Its only a weight after all. Use the Smith or DBs. I'm sure youll smash it:thumb:


Yeah true mate, I liked to do DB's once a week and oly bar the another day.

How are you anyway?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yeah true mate, I liked to do DB's once a week and oly bar the another day.
> 
> How are you anyway?


Just about recovered from weekend on the pi55. :thumbup1: Rip my back to bits today, squats tomorrow. Shoulder still fcuked though. Chest is disappearing:crying:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Just about recovered from weekend on the pi55. :thumbup1: Rip my back to bits today, squats tomorrow. Shoulder still fcuked though. Chest is disappearing:crying:


PMSL sack the booze off!

Getting old mate 

Make them all count then :beer:


----------



## Kennyken

I'm gonna follow this journal as ive never followed one.

What's treats am I gonna expect?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL sack the booze off!
> 
> Getting old mate
> 
> Make them all count then :beer:


You're not wrong there. Was a special all day 3 dayer at the weekend, but organising less and less beer sessions.


----------



## sxbarnes

Kennyken said:


> I'm gonna follow this journal as ive never followed one.
> 
> What's treats am I gonna expect?


Start at the top! haha:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'm gonna follow this journal as ive never followed one.
> 
> What's treats am I gonna expect?


Kenneth!!

Food porn and random update pics lol


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You're not wrong there. Was a special all day 3 dayer at the weekend, but organising less and less beer sessions.


Good man!! No gains in a pint pot


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> Kenneth!!
> 
> Food porn and random update pics lol


Can I ask questions? Or will I be the target of a lynch mob


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Can I ask questions? Or will I be the target of a lynch mob


Feel free mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

Kennyken said:


> I'm gonna follow this journal as ive never followed one.
> 
> What's treats am I gonna expect?


He just slams bare gear and does a mediocre version of push pull legs


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> He just slams bare gear and does a mediocre version of push pull legs


Lol!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> He just slams bare gear and does a mediocre version of push pull legs


And your point is......

PMSL


----------



## Kennyken

Me too. At the moment I'm doing push pull.......


----------



## NorthernSoul

In all fairness, it was a joke and I've only read partions of this journal. But by Supras LOL! and Ginger Bens and your own admittance...it seams to me that this is true. So no offence was meant on the subject hahahaha!


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Me too. At the moment I'm doing push pull.......


What was the question mate?

Push pull legs I hope btw!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> In all fairness, it was a joke and I've only read partions of this journal. But by Supras LOL! and Ginger Bens and your own admittance...it seams to me that this is true. So no offence was meant on the subject hahahaha!


PMSL I thought it was common knowledge I don't lift


----------



## NorthernSoul

I have to admit, I only started training legs 2 months ago. But in my defence, I have only just turned 22. My youth affects my mental ability in the gym.


----------



## Kennyken

Rob how old are you. All these years I thought you was 35+ ?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I have to admit, I only started training legs 2 months ago. But in my defence, I have only just turned 22. My youth affects my mental ability in the gym.


Legs grow from walking brah :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Rob how old are you. All these years I thought you was 35+ ?


29 ya sod!! :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> 29 ya sod!! :lol:


Fluck your only 2 years older then me! I really shouldn't listen to @UKMB


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Fluck your only 2 years older then me! I really shouldn't listen to @UKMB


And 2 years better looking 

He's a dick lol he's ginger!


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> And 2 years better looking
> 
> He's a dick lol he's ginger!


That's true mate. Your more "experienced" then me.

Ginger and south African!


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> That's true mate. Your more "experienced" then me.
> 
> Ginger and south African!


He ain't South African PMSL


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> He ain't South African PMSL


I'm sure he told me he was. Or have I just made this up in my head.

I know hes still on here ;-)


----------



## NorthernSoul

@R0BLET

test


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ah it worked. Never done a mention before lol.

Well then, I'm 22...feel mint about that personally


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> test


 @Juic3Up

Tit


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I'm sure he told me he was. Or have I just made this up in my head.
> 
> I know hes still on here ;-)


Yes he is lol


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies!

Nearly home time lol

Just had a good portion of pasta - 150g dry weight 

So feeling tired PMSL

Jab day today so I best do it when I get in :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Part time Charlie


----------



## TELBOR

Rip240 done.

Phone rings.... Some young girl had crashed into the mrs!! Bloody hell :lol:

She's ok though, silly bint cutting lanes on a roundabout. Only been driving a few weeks apparently - 17 too.

That's her insurance fùcked 

Chinese tonight, bloody starving!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Wondering how that chinese went?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Wondering how that chinese went?


PMSL

Duck and pancakes, special fried rice, Kung fu or whatever it's called chicken, sweet and sour chicken balls, ribs and chow mien 

Just in A&E now, mrs can't walk ! One thing after another.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies

Dead tired today, think it's just been a long week tbh.

Not enough food today, always have less at weekends lol

I've had some Protein bread with PB and a shake for breakfast, then 2 lots of pasta and chicken breast and a shake.

Gonna have some chicken, sweet spud and greens later.

Hospital gave mrs some crutches for if she needs to get about, but I'm making sure she's resting this weekend.

Gonna go and blast arms tomorrow evening, think it's about time I dedicated a session to them!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Arms session......dear oh dear :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad she ok mate. You definitely look after her don't ya!!! Does she/is she able to work??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Arms session......dear oh dear :lol:


What? PMSL

Arms

Chest

Back

Legs

Shoulders

Nice spilt


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad she ok mate. You definitely look after her don't ya!!! Does she/is she able to work??


Haha, well I've just bathed her and put her to bed mate lol

Yes she does, full time and beyond tbh. She's career driven!!

But her work are finally listening and have said they're going to come up with something that will help without effecting her salary, perks etc


----------



## NorthernSoul

Robby your making me tear up! Good job shes got a guy like you ey!

**** your arm session and get in bed with herrr!

tbh fingerin my girl is a propper arm sesh anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Robby your making me tear up! Good job shes got a guy like you ey!
> 
> **** your arm session and get in bed with herrr!
> 
> tbh fingerin my girl is a propper arm sesh anyway!


Aww lol

PMSL I have a house with 2 little girls to run you know, can't go playing the rapist all the time :lol:

Hahaha, forearm pump


----------



## NorthernSoul

So 3 little girls in total ey  and then mrs


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha, well I've just bathed her and put her to bed mate lol
> 
> Yes she does, full time and beyond tbh. She's career driven!!
> 
> But her work are finally listening and have said they're going to come up with something that will help without effecting her salary, perks etc


Haha bathed her lol. Nice work 

Good on the job front too, most places wouldn't give a fcuk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What? PMSL
> 
> Arms
> 
> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> Legs
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Nice spilt


Lol fair enough guess those 20" pipes need a whole day to themselves :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha bathed her lol. Nice work
> 
> Good on the job front too, most places wouldn't give a fcuk.


Method in my madness with bathing her :beer:

Yeah it's literally changed Thursday mate, over 12 months this has been ongoing and they didn't support her at all. But now it's in writing they are jumping through hoops to help her.

But your right, 99% of the time companies do not give a fùck!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fair enough guess those 20" pipes need a whole day to themselves :whistling:


The day these hit 20" is the day Arnie comes back and wins Olympia


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, hope she's ok, she's really going through it poor lass.

And are you feeling ok....arms session???? :lol:


----------



## paul81

Im guessing it'll be an even TIGHTER shirt to work on monday then mate after the arms sesh! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, hope she's ok, she's really going through it poor lass.
> 
> And are you feeling ok....arms session???? :lol:


Yeah she is, just want her fixed :crying:

Haha. That was your influence talking about beasting arms!!


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Im guessing it'll be an even TIGHTER shirt to work on monday then mate after the arms sesh! :thumb:


PMSL. Did you see me yesterday then? :lol:

Haha, I doubt I'd be pumped for 24 hours


----------



## TELBOR

Snack!!



That's protein bread too


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah she is, just want her fixed :crying:
> 
> Haha. That was your influence talking about beasting arms!!


Ahh, I bet. Its worse seeing a loved one with health problems rather than going through it yourself, and knowing theres nothing you can do, but its good she's got someone like you who understands and looks after her, good work! :thumbup1:

Well the arms are there to be beasted, simple!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I bet. Its worse seeing a loved one with health problems rather than going through it yourself, and knowing theres nothing you can do, but its good she's got someone like you who understands and looks after her, good work! :thumbup1:
> 
> Well the arms are there to be beasted, simple!


Yeah it's not nice to see and sometimes I forget, but that's purely because to look at her you would be none the wise! I don't mind one bit, I'd move heaven and earth for her :wub:

Haha, true!! Just need to make a session up!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's not nice to see and sometimes I forget, but that's purely because to look at her you would be none the wise! I don't mind one bit, I'd move heaven and earth for her :wub:
> 
> Haha, true!! Just need to make a session up!!


If dips and chins aren't the basis of it you may as well give up training all together :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If dips and chins aren't the basis of it you may as well give up training all together :lol:


That's 2 exercises..... More please


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's not nice to see and sometimes I forget, but that's purely because to look at her you would be none the wise! I don't mind one bit, I'd move heaven and earth for her :wub:
> 
> Haha, true!! Just need to make a session up!!


Aww you big softy!!! There's a lot out there that wouldn't be like that, great to see a decent guy be like that. :thumbup1:

Yes you do!!! Enjoy!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww you big softy!!! There's a lot out there that wouldn't be like that, great to see a decent guy be like that. :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes you do!!! Enjoy!


I try 

Gimme some ideas missus, I honestly get bored to hell with them!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I try
> 
> Gimme some ideas missus, I honestly get bored to hell with them!! :lol:


Gotta have concentration curls in there, and 21's? Or zottmans which I have a srs love/hate relationhsip with. :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Dc stretch them both in the routine.

Heavy Close grip bench press.

Heavy Dips

Dc stretch

Higher rep drop set vbar pushdowns

Heavy Seated double arm db curls

Heavy Standing hammer curls

Dc stretch

High cable curls


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's 2 exercises..... More please


Hammer grip chins 40 reps in as few sets as you can

Heavy dips same as above

Barbell drag curls - grip bar as usual then pull shoulders back and keep them pulled back as you curl the bar. You drag the bar up your body as it pulls the bar right in to your waist at the start. Really hurt bis.

Close grip bench on smith use catchers and don't lock out. Total failure on last set so you have to crawl out from under it

Db concentration curls

Superset with

Tricep cable press down with v bar so you can really lean on it when fatigued and keep going.

That'll do


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Gotta have concentration curls in there, and 21's? Or zottmans which I have a srs love/hate relationhsip with. :laugh:


21's! Haven't done them in god knows how long lol

What's the love hate....?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Dc stretch them both in the routine.
> 
> Heavy Close grip bench press.
> 
> Heavy Dips
> 
> Dc stretch
> 
> Higher rep drop set vbar pushdowns
> 
> Heavy Seated double arm db curls
> 
> Heavy Standing hammer curls
> 
> Dc stretch
> 
> High cable curls


Lovely stuff!! :beer:

Go eat that duck


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff!! :beer:
> 
> Go eat that duck


Haha. Ordering it now I'm fcuking starving. I like leaving longer than a week between cheats now as enjoy it much more.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hammer grip chins 40 reps in as few sets as you can
> 
> Heavy dips same as above
> 
> Barbell drag curls - grip bar as usual then pull shoulders back and keep them pulled back as you curl the bar. You drag the bar up your body as it pulls the bar right in to your waist at the start. Really hurt bis.
> 
> Close grip bench on smith use catchers and don't lock out. Total failure on last set so you have to crawl out from under it
> 
> Db concentration curls
> 
> Superset with
> 
> Tricep cable press down with v bar so you can really lean on it when fatigued and keep going.
> 
> That'll do


Drag curls. Vids on YouTube I guess?

Looks great too mate!!

You 3 must be bicep boys :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Ordering it now I'm fcuking starving. I like leaving longer than a week between cheats now as enjoy it much more.


Half duck? Hope so lol.

Yeah I like a longer period, depends how the day pans out. Pants day - crave junk lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Drag curls. Vids on YouTube I guess?
> 
> Looks great too mate!!
> 
> You 3 must be bicep boys :whistling:


Well, not you mention it

Boooooommmmm










Lol. My arms lag like fcuk especially triceps.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 21's! Haven't done them in god knows how long lol
> 
> What's the love hate....?


I love 21's! 

Hate doing them, love the pump.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah mate check out on you tube. Hard to explain but actually really simple to do. Just a way of isolating bis and taking all delts out of the movement

Haha I hate training arms too bores me silly so I do it hard and fast


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Half duck? Hope so lol.
> 
> Yeah I like a longer period, depends how the day pans out. Pants day - crave junk lol


Yep. With a smoked shredded chicken starter. Oooosh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Well, not you mention it
> 
> Boooooommmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My arms lag like fcuk especially triceps.


Looking awesome there mate


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Well, not you mention it
> 
> Boooooommmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My arms lag like fcuk especially triceps.


Looking awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking awesome there mate





Keeks said:


> Looking awesome! :thumbup1:


Thanks. Just thought the journal deserved a pic of someone who actually trains......., lmao.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks. Just thought the journal deserved a pic of someone who actually trains......., lmao.


 :lol: But defo think this is why Roblet needs to start training his arms.....


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Well, not you mention it
> 
> Boooooommmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. My arms lag like fcuk especially triceps.


I like your pants :lol:

Arms are ok I suppose..... Cùnt


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I love 21's!
> 
> Hate doing them, love the pump.


I'll wrap up with some 21's then! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate check out on you tube. Hard to explain but actually really simple to do. Just a way of isolating bis and taking all delts out of the movement
> 
> Haha I hate training arms too bores me silly so I do it hard and fast


I shall have a goosey gander :beer:

Defo will be a quick session!! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I like your pants :lol:
> 
> Arms are ok I suppose..... Cùnt


Hahahaha.


----------



## TELBOR

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

Arms done, actually didn't get bored PMSL

I was a little naughty and did 10iu of slin pre workout, 'twas great for pump!

Hammer Grip Chins

Tricep Dips

Close Grip Bench

V Bar Push Downs

Single Arm Pull Downs

Seated DB Curls

Standing DB Hammer Curls

Preacher Curls

Then some 21's :lol:

That'll do!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## flinty90

You went to gym to trains arms only lol cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You went to gym to trains arms only lol cnut x


PMSL

Yeah Boi!!

Place was bloody rammed lol.

We catching up at that new gaff this week?


----------



## TELBOR

Food for today hasn't been great and more of a what do I fancy lol

Poached eggs on toast

Oats and whey

Pasta

Chicken, wedges and mayo :lol:

Pre workout - 50g whey, 50g dextrose, 10g Glutamine, AAKG, iBCAA's, Creatine

Intra - iBCAA's, Creatine, 25g Malto, 25g Dextrose, 50g Whey isolate

Post - 50g Whey, 10g Glutamine

Home - 50g Cocopops 

Chicken, Wedges and bread sauce with super greens 

That'll do, I'll have some milk protein pre bed and a handful of ZMA.

Jabs done today, 1ml rip240, 1ml test 250.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Better than my day

Shake and peanut butter with Nutella on two toast

Handful of dry roasted peanuts

Massive portion of homemade fish pie and veg

Choc chip muffin and flapjack

More dry roasted nuts

Two toast with beans and two fried eggs

Shake before bed to come :lol:

Weekend eating is dreadful lol


----------



## Keeks

ARMS!!!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Better than my day
> 
> Shake and peanut butter with Nutella on two toast
> 
> Handful of dry roasted peanuts
> 
> Massive portion of homemade fish pie and veg
> 
> Choc chip muffin and flapjack
> 
> More dry roasted nuts
> 
> Two toast with beans and two fried eggs
> 
> Shake before bed to come :lol:
> 
> Weekend eating is dreadful lol


You've changed maaaan 

Very nutty day Benjamin :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> ARMS!!!! :thumb:


Haha! Yes :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

50grams coco pops?!?!?!? ****ing up that, my post workout cereal was 150 grams I bet 50 is a mouthful lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> 50grams coco pops?!?!?!? ****ing up that, my post workout cereal was 150 grams I bet 50 is a mouthful lol.


Lol, was bloated from shakes 

Will do though :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Food for today hasn't been great and more of a what do I fancy lol
> 
> Poached eggs on toast
> 
> Oats and whey
> 
> Pasta
> 
> Chicken, wedges and mayo :lol:
> 
> Pre workout - 50g whey, 50g dextrose, 10g Glutamine, AAKG, iBCAA's, Creatine
> 
> Intra - iBCAA's, Creatine, 25g Malto, 25g Dextrose, 50g Whey isolate
> 
> Post - 50g Whey, 10g Glutamine
> 
> Home - 50g Cocopops
> 
> Chicken, Wedges and bread sauce with super greens
> 
> That'll do, I'll have some milk protein pre bed and a handful of ZMA.
> 
> Jabs done today, 1ml rip240, 1ml test 250.


up your tren!


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> up your tren!


You mean the rip240?

Waiting for it to kick in properly ya junkie :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> You mean the rip240?
> 
> Waiting for it to kick in properly ya junkie :lol:


1ml eod atm? id do 1.5ml your a tren vetran :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> 1ml eod atm? id do 1.5ml your a tren vetran :lol:


Lol, I did say to @Suprakill4 I'd look to up this week


----------



## Suprakill4

Upping gear is ALWAYS a wise decision I don't care what it is up up up lol.


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I did say to @Suprakill4 I'd look to up this week


Things never change!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Upping gear is ALWAYS a wise decision I don't care what it is up up up lol.


I suppose it is a weak blast ain't it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Things never change!


How dare you Kenneth :lol:

I was off injectables for 14/16 months lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I suppose it is a weak blast ain't it :lol:


1ml every day plus 100mg dbol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I suppose it is a weak blast ain't it :lol:


Ahhh. I thought it was your cruise.


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> How dare you Kenneth :lol:
> 
> I was off injectables for 14/16 months lol


How long you been on in your life? ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 1ml every day plus 100mg dbol


I like that Benjamin :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahhh. I thought it was your cruise.


PMSL you no it isn't :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> How long you been on in your life? ;-)


Well considering I've only been training nearly 3 years..... Not long at all :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> Well considering I've only been training nearly 3 years..... Not long at all :lol:


Fluck I keep on forgetting your 29


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Fluck I keep on forgetting your 29


Lol. I could be 21 or 59, I'd still have been lifting for the same time period :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Off to do chest soon. DOMs in arms lol

50g Oats, 50g Whey done and 2 slices of protein bread.

Couple of dbol and away I go :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one mate. I'd be throwing that up training so soon after!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate. I'd be throwing that up training so soon after!


Haha! Plus a cocktail of aminos and stuff lol

Look pregnant mid session :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Incline HS Press

10x50kg

8x100kg

6x110kg

Dropset

Failure @50kg

Cable Flys - High Pulley

12x15kg

10x17.5kg

10x25kg

Dropset

Failure @12.5kg

Flat Barbell Bench

8x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

Failure @60kg

Pec Fly Machine

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x90kg

Done!

Happy with that


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline HS Press
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 8x100kg
> 
> 6x110kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> Failure @50kg
> 
> Cable Flys - High Pulley
> 
> 12x15kg
> 
> 10x17.5kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> Failure @12.5kg
> 
> Flat Barbell Bench
> 
> 8x60kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> Failure @60kg
> 
> Pec Fly Machine
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 10x90kg
> 
> Done!
> 
> Happy with that


Nice mate. Good session. And I'm in no way jelly.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. Good session. And I'm in no way jelly.


Aww mate, any news?


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Aww mate, any news?


Waiting for doctor for morning inspection but I walked around this morning without limping and a slight bit of definition on my quad.

Had a great nights sleep due to 1 nurse giving me oramorph and another giving me codeine. Quite a heady cocktail lol.

Knee still hurts but think that's due to injury, not infection. All good here bro.


----------



## NorthernSoul

View attachment 135256


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Waiting for doctor for morning inspection but I walked around this morning without limping and a slight bit of definition on my quad.
> 
> Had a great nights sleep due to 1 nurse giving me oramorph and another giving me codeine. Quite a heady cocktail lol.
> 
> Knee still hurts but think that's due to injury, not infection. All good here bro.


Such a junkie


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 135256
> 
> 
> View attachment 144181


Don't hate on my mad gainz brah


----------



## Suprakill4

HS press?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> HS press?


Hammer Strength;



Same as this legend uses :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Hammer Strength;
> 
> View attachment 144191
> 
> 
> Same as this legend uses :lol:


Oh yeah that was on my last routine and loved it. 110kg a side I hope?


----------



## Suprakill4

Or maybe not. Just checked my logs and 95kg a side is what I went to.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh yeah that was on my last routine and loved it. 110kg a side I hope?


PMSL.

2x25kg and a 5kg each side.

I love it for positive squeeze!

Only thing I don't like is starting position, too far back so have to slide in and press it out a little lol

With a partner it's easier and I've done 130kg on that one.

110kg a side


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Or maybe not. Just checked my logs and 95kg a side is what I went to.


Cùnt :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL.
> 
> 2x25kg and a 5kg each side.
> 
> I love it for positive squeeze!
> 
> Only thing I don't like is starting position, too far back so have to slide in and press it out a little lol
> 
> With a partner it's easier and I've done 130kg on that one.
> 
> 110kg a side


Yeah it does go far back doesn't it which is great for the reps but not to start off. Mine was only a rest pause set so not many reps - 95kg a side x 12, 4, 3


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it does go far back doesn't it which is great for the reps but not to start off. Mine was only a rest pause set so not many reps - 95kg a side x 12, 4, 3


That's some good weight shifted mate!


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh yeah that was on my last routine and loved it. 110kg a side I hope?


Haha. You got there before me!


----------



## sxbarnes

Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....

20th January 2014

High rep squats at local gym , not normal gym. Weights were everywhere and I couldn't count so did 120 instead of 110 first!!

120kg x 23

110kg x 20

130kg x 13

Not the best but will be back on it next week....


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. You got there before me!


Why I oughta!!!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....
> 
> 20th January 2014
> 
> High rep squats at local gym , not normal gym. Weights were everywhere and I couldn't count so did 120 instead of 110 first!!
> 
> 120kg x 23
> 
> 110kg x 20
> 
> 130kg x 13
> 
> Not the best but will be back on it next week....


Another weekend away PMSL

Nice load of reps there!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Cheers . :thumb: 110kg x 30 should have gone this week, then I'd do 120,130,140 the week after.

Just goes to show the tiredness that sets in in the second set...

good mass builder Rob..


----------



## NorthernSoul

work lunch. can i share this journal plz?


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....
> 
> 20th January 2014
> 
> High rep squats at local gym , not normal gym. Weights were everywhere and I couldn't count so did 120 instead of 110 first!!
> 
> 120kg x 23
> 
> 110kg x 20
> 
> 130kg x 13
> 
> Not the best but will be back on it next week....


Ffs get a journal up !!! Lol. Be nice to read your lifts in one place instead of all over dofferent journals spread out pmsl.


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144197
> 
> 
> work lunch. can i share this journal plz?


Seems we all are anyway lol.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers . :thumb: 110kg x 30 should have gone this week, then I'd do 120,130,140 the week after.
> 
> Just goes to show the tiredness that sets in in the second set...
> 
> good mass builder Rob..


That's good going mate, my stamina is shít lol

You saying I've got chicken legs brah?

I'm quadzilla!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144197
> 
> 
> work lunch. can i share this journal plz?


PMSL fill ya boots!

I've just had 200g pasta and 250g chicken with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs get a journal up !!! Lol. Be nice to read your lifts in one place instead of all over dofferent journals spread out pmsl.


He's a daft sod lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> That's good going mate, my stamina is shít lol
> 
> You saying I've got chicken legs brah?
> 
> I'm quadzilla!!!


You're quads are good. Hows the hams? My hams have come on well whilst been on this. A load of glutamine before (which I forgot today) helps with the stamina...


----------



## NorthernSoul

Shhhweeet! I'm gna post my weekly picture updates and everything


----------



## Keeks

3-way going on in here now?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> 3-way going on in here now?! :lol:


Im in


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You're quads are good. Hows the hams? My hams have come on well whilst been on this. A load of glutamine before (which I forgot today) helps with the stamina...


They're not too bad tbh mate.

10g pre workout


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Shhhweeet! I'm gna post my weekly picture updates and everything




Inspiration for you :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im in


4 boys together, you're gonna have some fun! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im in


I'm in keeks first


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> 4 boys together, you're gonna have some fun! :thumbup1:


4 boys? Erm.....im out :surrender:



R0BLET said:


> I'm in keeks first


I'm in Keeks back doors first


----------



## NorthernSoul

Going to get haircut tonight after work and hit the gym by 7pm hopefully. Might squeeze in sunbeds before gym also.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'm in keeks first





Chelsea said:


> 4 boys? Erm.....im out :surrender:
> 
> I'm in Keeks back doors first


No one's in me first.....I was never in to start with. This is just you boys, bonding and all that. Throw in some pillow fights too, they're quite good fun!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No one's in me first.....I was never in to start with. This is just you boys, bonding and all that. Throw in some pillow fights too, they're quite good fun!


So if no one's in you first does that mean that you want us all in at the same time to make you water tight?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> So if no one's in you first does that mean that you want us all in at the same time to make you water tight?


i dont want my willy touching anyone elses willy tho plz ill go at front end


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So if no one's in you first does that mean that you want us all in at the same time to make you water tight?


No it does not!!! :angry: Dirty boy!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> 4 boys? Erm.....im out :surrender:
> 
> I'm in Keeks back doors first


Fùck off, I'm having both at the same time!


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> i dont want my willy touching anyone elses willy tho plz ill go at front end


Sausage jousting is not something I take part in, its Keeks' job to keep everything cock shaped under control :thumbup1: (look out for Rob though)


----------



## NorthernSoul

haha look at robs new avi thinking he's well cool


----------



## Keeks

Juic3Up said:


> i dont want my willy touching anyone elses willy tho plz ill go at front end


That reminded me of a message tone from the app Zedge.....'He touched my willy with his willy' Had me in sticthes the other night! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> haha look at robs new avi thinking he's well cool


I like it, don't get jelly brah :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Fùck off, I'm having both at the same time!





Chelsea said:


> Sausage jousting is not something I take part in, its Keeks' job to keep everything cock shaped under control :thumbup1: (look out for Rob though)


Told you guys.......I'm not even involved in this!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I like it, don't get jelly brah :lol:


you now have a real head instead of a star shaped head


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> you now have a real head instead of a star shaped head


I pull off the fuzzy face quote well


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Ffs get a journal up !!! Lol. Be nice to read your lifts in one place instead of all over dofferent journals spread out pmsl.


alright dad:thumb: will get one up


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I like it, don't get jelly brah :lol:


Its a bit small rob, isn't it?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Its a bit small rob, isn't it?


No idea lol

On my phone mate. Is it a little AVI?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> No idea lol
> 
> On my phone mate. Is it a little AVI?


Haha very little


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Haha very little


Sorting it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Haha very little


That's just the way he is mate, dont take the pi55 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, off to do back shortly.

Jabs done, the Apollo is very smooth but doesn't disperse as quick as others.

Had a couple of ml's left of the TrenOxyProp so that's gone in PMSL

100g Oats, 50g whey done.

Dead, Meadows row and lat pull downs is today focus


----------



## TELBOR

Back

Pull Overs to warm up

Dead

3x100kg

2x140kg

2x160kg

2x180kg

2x200kg

Happy with that! Back to 200kg.

Meadow Rows - First Attempt!

10x40kg

8x60kg

8x60kg

10x40kg

Used a bench to put knee on to do rows, I think the bench is too high.

I'll keep at them 

Lat Pull Downs

10x40kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

6x120kg PB

Happy with that PB

Close Grip V Handle Rows

10x42.5kg

10x55kg

8x80kg

Failure @30kg

Preacher Curls to wrap up 

Soaked in sweat, guessing the tren ace contributed that lol

Back is already humming so going to have to awesome doms these next 2 days or so :beer:


----------



## Queenie

My back feels like that today 

What are meadow rows??


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> My back feels like that today
> 
> What are meadow rows??


Haha! That's those PB's :beer:

This....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done mate good session! Why'd you use a bench for meadows rows you bender?? Do you see a bench in that picture?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate good session! Why'd you use a bench for meadows rows you bender?? Do you see a bench in that picture?? Lol


Lol went off what Jim said, trial and error


----------



## Sambuca

how did that tren oxy prop go in?


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> how did that tren oxy prop go in?


1 1/4" blue right delt lol

Nice and deep, actually no pip


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol went off what Jim said, trial and error


Hmm fair enough I suppose.....lol

Watch the john meadows video of them as he examines it a bit in that in terms of how to feel stretch at bottom etc. recommends using 15kg plates as they are smaller so can get full stretch at bottom of movement without plates hitting the floor. Top tip


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm fair enough I suppose.....lol
> 
> Watch the john meadows video of them as he examines it a bit in that in terms of how to feel stretch at bottom etc. recommends using 15kg plates as they are smaller so can get full stretch at bottom of movement without plates hitting the floor. Top tip


Thanks Ben, I see your point.

Bench was ok and felt it, but the adjustment is needed to make full use of it.

Defo a winner and nice to try something different


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I think what makes it so different to a db row is the stance and how it hits core as well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think what makes it so different to a db row is the stance and how it hits core as well.


Well back is in bits already so done something right


----------



## NorthernSoul

I cant upload any pictures wtf


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I cant upload any pictures wtf


Too gay....?


----------



## Suprakill4

Anything that can limit the possibility of an injury, increase focus on the target muscle and stop you using momentum or jumping the weight up is a good idea. The bench does just this on meadow rows for me.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Won't let me click select. So I use the older version of file uploader and just says failed. stupid ukm


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Anything that can limit the possibility of an injury, increase focus on the target muscle and stop you using momentum or jumping the weight up is a good idea. The bench does just this on meadow rows for me.


Working progress :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Food	Calories	Protein	Carbs	Fat

6.30am	Whey (75g)	285	56	5	4

9am	Nuts (50g)	310	14	4	25

11.30am	Mash Potatoe (300g)	339	6	51	13

Tuna (112g)	118	28	0	1

3pm	200g Chicken	223	40	0	7

Brocolli (100g) 28	3	1	1

6pm	200g Chicken	223	40	0	7

Brocolli (100g) 28	3	1	1

8.30pm	Whey (75g)	285	56	5	4

Banana	105	1	27	0

10pm	200g Chicken	223	40	0	7

Brocolli (100g) 28	3	1	1

Total 1,910	290	95	71

This is my diet regime. So everyone knows. I'm using that for 16 weeks, or till 9th june for my holiday. I want 8% BF and will drop calories according to weight loss. Do you have faith in me robby?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Won't let me click select. So I use the older version of file uploader and just says failed. stupid ukm


User error....


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> FoodCaloriesProteinCarbsFat
> 
> 6.30amWhey (75g)2855654
> 
> 9amNuts (50g)31014425
> 
> 11.30amMash Potatoe (300g)33965113
> 
> Tuna (112g)1182801
> 
> 3pm200g Chicken2234007
> 
> Brocolli (100g) 28311
> 
> 6pm200g Chicken2234007
> 
> Brocolli (100g) 28311
> 
> 8.30pmWhey (75g)2855654
> 
> Banana1051270
> 
> 10pm200g Chicken2234007
> 
> Brocolli (100g) 28311
> 
> Total1,9102909571
> 
> This is my diet regime. So everyone knows. I'm using that for 16 weeks, or till 9th june for my holiday. I want 8% BF and will drop calories according to weight loss. Do you have faith in me robby?


Like reading the matrix on my phone mate.

How do you know what 8% BF looks like? Could look awesome at 10?

You did a good cut last year didn't you?


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Like reading the matrix on my phone mate.
> 
> How do you know what 8% BF looks like? Could look awesome at 10?
> 
> You did a good cut last year didn't you?


Because it looks great on other people. 10%..well, I just want more. I have the determination and the drive and the attitude and will power. I just need more advice and guidance I reckon.

Last year, I lost 17lbs. 10lbs in the first week, then week 2-6 a total of 7lb. So I guess 7lb of fat...or maybe 6lb fat and 1lb muscle..who knows but I did trim up and people in the gym noticed my waiste go smaller. What I wanted was to get into single digits but I'm learning its a long slow road if you want to do it right lol. But june should be enough time to get to 8%, I watch Chelsea, Liam, adam, and loads other do it in no time during contest prep. I know I can't compare myself to those guys but I see it as, if I can be bold enough to use AAS then I should perform and strive for what kind of goals they have as well. Don't wanna limit myself for example.

I'm going to use clen and T3. I'm open to DNP & T3. I'm going to use some thermal remedies which actually work, can feel the heat radiating off me when I use them. I have to get there this time and rather than take things slow and panic at the end I'm gna go full force now!


----------



## NorthernSoul

if no one sheds a tear at that ^^^ i will be ****ed


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Because it looks great on other people. 10%..well, I just want more. I have the determination and the drive and the attitude and will power. I just need more advice and guidance I reckon.
> 
> Last year, I lost 17lbs. 10lbs in the first week, then week 2-6 a total of 7lb. So I guess 7lb of fat...or maybe 6lb fat and 1lb muscle..who knows but I did trim up and people in the gym noticed my waiste go smaller. What I wanted was to get into single digits but I'm learning its a long slow road if you want to do it right lol. But june should be enough time to get to 8%, I watch Chelsea, Liam, adam, and loads other do it in no time during contest prep. I know I can't compare myself to those guys but I see it as, if I can be bold enough to use AAS then I should perform and strive for what kind of goals they have as well. Don't wanna limit myself for example.
> 
> I'm going to use clen and T3. I'm open to DNP & T3. I'm going to use some thermal remedies which actually work, can feel the heat radiating off me when I use them. I have to get there this time and rather than take things slow and panic at the end I'm gna go full force now!


I know you can do it mate, no doubt at all.

Those guys all have shows to prep for, so don't beat yourself up about it.

Now you know what I'm going to say..... You need some test in there.

Diet wise JP does a one of diet - goal related for £100.

@Sambuca has just got one and he's leaning up very quickly by all accounts.

@Chelsea and @Suprakill4 I'm sure would offer advice too mate


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> if no one sheds a tear at that ^^^ i will be ****ed


I shed a pile on my àrse as I typed my reply


----------



## sxbarnes

Now put all my squatting logs on one joirnal...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254082-sxbarnes-high-rep-squat-log.html#post4791119

Watch out for the tumbleweed!


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate good session! Why'd you use a bench for meadows rows you bender?? Do you see a bench in that picture?? Lol


I thought that word is now "bumder"


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I know you can do it mate, no doubt at all.
> 
> Those guys all have shows to prep for, so don't beat yourself up about it.
> 
> Now you know what I'm going to say..... You need some test in there.
> 
> Diet wise JP does a one of diet - goal related for £100.
> 
> @Sambuca has just got one and he's leaning up very quickly by all accounts.
> 
> @Chelsea and @Suprakill4 I'm sure would offer advice too mate


Whats JP's name on here? Was going to do something like that with Solidcecil but I know my girl will have something to say about it. I think I devised a good diet regime at the moment but I spend my life "thinking" things are right when they aren't.

I keep the test away because of the hairloss at the moment. I'd like to add some because I love the feeling and have loads sitting there as well lol


----------



## sxbarnes

jxp rings a bell...

He isn't on here much now, well not for the last 3 stone.


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> jxp rings a bell


XJPX I think.


----------



## Suprakill4

@XJPX


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Whats JP's name on here? Was going to do something like that with Solidcecil but I know my girl will have something to say about it. I think I devised a good diet regime at the moment but I spend my life "thinking" things are right when they aren't.
> 
> I keep the test away because of the hairloss at the moment. I'd like to add some because I love the feeling and have loads sitting there as well lol


He's not on here mate, @Sambuca can give you the details.

What's up with SC?

You have a solid diet there mate, it's just keeping up with it that's the hard bit!

I know mate, we always get to this hair loss bit lol. I think it's something else that's caused it to you tbh.


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> XJPX I think.


Yea spot on


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> He's not on here mate, @Sambuca can give you the details.
> 
> What's up with SC?
> 
> You have a solid diet there mate, it's just keeping up with it that's the hard bit!
> 
> I know mate, we always get to this hair loss bit lol. I think it's something else that's caused it to you tbh.


Curious to why you think it's something else that caused the hair loss. Funny thing you say this because I don't actually think it's MPB from 2 weeks ago. I am putting it down to Hypothyroidism. For 3 years using AAS, not a shed of hair. From april last year, it fell out rapidly and all over my head. Only stopped falling out 2 weeks ago at which time I started blasting HCG. HCG triggers thyroid stimulating hormone (tsh), which will do...well I dont know but all the TSH, T3 and T4 will either go up or down. I'm hoping they regulate. My hair has stopped falling out anyway..I'm now hoping it grows back. Additionally, from April to January, as in 2 weeks ago my hair diffusely fell out...In that time I took no AAS relating to DHT what so ever.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Curious to why you think it's something else that caused the hair loss. Funny thing you say this because I don't actually think it's MPB from 2 weeks ago. I am putting it down to Hypothyroidism. For 3 years using AAS, not a shed of hair. From april last year, it fell out rapidly and all over my head. Only stopped falling out 2 weeks ago at which time I started blasting HCG. HCG triggers thyroid stimulating hormone (tsh), which will do...well I dont know but all the TSH, T3 and T4 will either go up or down. I'm hoping they regulate. My hair has stopped falling out anyway..I'm now hoping it grows back. Additionally, from April to January, as in 2 weeks ago my hair diffusely fell out...In that time I took no AAS relating to DHT what so ever.


See, so not the test from your own findings.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> See, so not the test from your own findings.


BUT, I made a promise to god, no joke. Maybe god gave me the wisdom to blast HCG for me to find out its Hyperthyroidsism. I just feel like he can take it away as quick as he gives it back.

Well I made a deal I'm allowed to use Tbol/Var and Deca because they are easy on hairline.


----------



## Sambuca

http://www.trainedbyjp.com/services/

his site is a bit hard to find your way imo.

reminds me i need to book him for comp prep for mrs


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> BUT, I made a promise to god, no joke. Maybe god gave me the wisdom to blast HCG for me to find out its Hyperthyroidsism. I just feel like he can take it away as quick as he gives it back.
> 
> Well I made a deal I'm allowed to use Tbol/Var and Deca because they are easy on hairline.


PMSL

Allah, praise Allah 

Deca... And no test.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> http://www.trainedbyjp.com/services/
> 
> his site is a bit hard to find your way imo.
> 
> reminds me i need to book him for comp prep for mrs


Mmmmmm sambucas missus...... Lol. She doing well still?


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmm sambucas missus...... Lol. She doing well still?


yes mate smashed it last night only girl in gym with about 30 guys made me look like a pussy lol

she does this cute sigh when shes struggling as she holds back a big grunt :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> yes mate smashed it last night only girl in gym with about 30 guys made me look like a pussy lol
> 
> she does this cute sigh when shes struggling as she holds back a big grunt :lol:


Haha. Good on her. Should go far eh!!!


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Good on her. Should go far eh!!!


cheers mate ill show her your support lol

the training plan is quite intense she is following she didnt sit down till midnight yesterday as shes a teacher 6 days a week at a boarding school! shes got some determination for sure +_+.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> cheers mate ill show her your support lol
> 
> the training plan is quite intense she is following she didnt sit down till midnight yesterday as shes a teacher 6 days a week at a boarding school! shes got some determination for sure +_+.


Wow. Hard worker. Lucky guy. She looks great already!!


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow. Hard worker. Lucky guy. She looks great already!!


thanks mate.

i sit on my **** chilling in the office all day shes quite jealous lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Allah, praise Allah
> 
> Deca... And no test.


not that god lol jesus is my god!

Yes, dont hate  lol NPP to be precise


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> not that god lol jesus is my god!
> 
> Yes, dont hate  lol NPP to be precise


Why you gonna run that cycle mate?

Serious question....


----------



## TELBOR

Good read if you fancy spicing up a back session;

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most.../8_great_rowing_variations

@Ginger Ben I see what you mean now using smaller plates :beer:


----------



## Sambuca

rob not even joking but avi has got smaller? pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> rob not even joking but avi has got smaller? pmsl


But still bigger than your man meat.....?

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Why you gonna run that cycle mate?
> 
> Serious question....


I'm not going to run it. I have already done it last year.

Assuming MPB is the problem, I have no choice but to run non dht deritives. I could of used Var and Tbol which is my prefered option but had 4 vials of NPP just sat there so thought **** it. Bad choice, yes but I'm a stupid cvnt sometimes. I'm learning from it.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm not going to run it. I have already done it last year.
> 
> Assuming MPB is the problem, I have no choice but to run non dht deritives. I could of used Var and Tbol which is my prefered option but had 4 vials of NPP just sat there so thought **** it. Bad choice, yes but I'm a stupid cvnt sometimes. I'm learning from it.


Least you're honest mate.

Personally if I wasn't going to run test i would run nothing at all.


----------



## big_jim_87

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm fair enough I suppose.....lol
> 
> Watch the john meadows video of them as he examines it a bit in that in terms of how to feel stretch at bottom etc. recommends using 15kg plates as they are smaller so can get full stretch at bottom of movement without plates hitting the floor. Top tip


If you use a bench there is less of a twist and the form is stricter.

10k plates and using a bench you dnt touch the floor and it keeps constant extension on the lats and also takes out any stress on the core/lower back and lets face it if you do a deadlift your just asking for a nasty lower back pump.

Try them... They are very diff.

I also really like the single arm bb row... They are better then meadows rows imo.


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> If you use a bench there is less of a twist and the form is stricter.
> 
> 10k plates and using a bench you dnt touch the floor and it keeps constant extension on the lats and also takes out any stress on the core/lower back and lets face it if you do a deadlift your just asking for a nasty lower back pump.
> 
> Try them... They are very diff.
> 
> I also really like the single arm bb row... They are better then meadows rows imo.


Was good to try them, saw the single arm bb row on the link I posted above.

Defo trying that!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Test. Using phone tapa talk


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Was good to try them, saw the single arm bb row on the link I posted above.
> 
> Defo trying that!


Ah yea

Im a member of his site

Full of useful info!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Test. Using phone tapa talk


PMSL

Test failed


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Shoulder o'clock shortly.

Was going to be rest day but it's not :lol:

Oats and whey going down and a coffee.

Simple session, I'll do;

DB Press

Rear Delt Flys

DB Side Raises

Then probably a little more pressing and a tricep exercise, don't need to do traps as the deads have fried them off


----------



## NorthernSoul

Did shoulders last night and they feel ****ed this morning.

Side Raises, Rear Cross over and front raises and also started throwing shrugs in because back day takes up to much time for us. I put my mate on the military press hammer strength machine as well. Couldn't do the military press though because my right shoulder kills each time I try to push, even with no added weight, might need to see a physio about that!

Whey and oats to start the morning with a **** load of tablets etc


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Shoulder o'clock shortly.
> 
> Was going to be rest day but it's not :lol:
> 
> Oats and whey going down and a coffee.
> 
> Simple session, I'll do;
> 
> DB Press
> 
> Rear Delt Flys
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> Then probably a little more pressing and a tricep exercise, don't need to do traps as the deads have fried them off


Up at 5.30 and thinking about training. Fcuk that. Ive only just woken up and still playing with tackle thinking of your missus.

Lol!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Did shoulders last night and they feel ****ed this morning.
> 
> Side Raises, Rear Cross over and front raises and also started throwing shrugs in because back day takes up to much time for us. I put my mate on the military press hammer strength machine as well. Couldn't do the military press though because my right shoulder kills each time I try to push, even with no added weight, might need to see a physio about that!
> 
> Whey and oats to start the morning with a **** load of tablets etc


Ermmmm.... That's not right mate!

Get to a physio


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Up at 5.30 and thinking about training. Fcuk that. Ive only just woken up and still playing with tackle thinking of your missus.
> 
> Lol!


Lol, I'm up at 5am mate :beer:

All done and boulders burnt like fùck!!

Haha, well she ain't thinking of you cos she's off her tits :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm up at 5am mate :beer:
> 
> All done and boulders burnt like fùck!!
> 
> Haha, well she ain't thinking of you cos she's off her tits :lol:


Time do you get to bed, as in sleep?

And yeah the shoulder thing aint right! Even incline chest kills. I'm using dumbells now, might be because ive used smith machine for so long


----------



## NorthernSoul

you end up living in these journals dont you haha. past few days ive woke up and first thing on my mind is look into robs journal lmao


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Time do you get to bed, as in sleep?
> 
> And yeah the shoulder thing aint right! Even incline chest kills. I'm using dumbells now, might be because ive used smith machine for so long


Tbh been going to bed "late" this last week. Usually in bed for 9 and asleep for 9.30 lol

Yeah it's bit right is it! Go light and try DB's.


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

Warm up

DB Press

10x20kg

8x30kg

Failure at getting 37.5kg up - damn solo training!

8x30kg again!

Rep out @15kg

Annoyed!!

Rear Delt Flys - Machine

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

DB Side Raises

12x10kg

10x12.5kg

10x20kg Partials

Dropset

10x10kg

10x5kg

Rep out 2.5kg

HS Seated Shoulder Press

12x20kg

12x40kg

10x60kg

Failure @20kg

No tricep work as ruined! Shoulders still burning.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm up at 5am mate :beer:
> 
> All done and boulders burnt like fùck!!
> 
> Haha, well she ain't thinking of you cos she's off *her* *tits* :lol:


Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm.


PMSL

Go and Masterbate


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Go and Masterbate


Have done already lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Use the smith or standing barbell press in squat rack for shoulder press mate if training solo. Holding yourself back using db's if can't get the ones you need in place.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Use the smith or standing barbell press in squat rack for shoulder press mate if training solo. Holding yourself back using db's if can't get the ones you need in place.


True mate, I'll give it a go. Not a big fan of straight bars for pressing 

But I shall try!! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> you end up living in these journals dont you haha. past few days ive woke up and first thing on my mind is look into robs journal lmao


Bless ya!

Only just seen this.

Anyway, lunch is a @Suprakill4 recipe....

I sliced a rump steak up and threw it in the slow cooker with sausages and gravy lol

Nipping home shortly to eat it, on a tiger bread baguette with grilled cheese on top


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I sliced a rump steak up and threw it in the slow cooker with sausages and gravy lol
> 
> Nipping home shortly to eat it, on a tiger bread baguette with grilled cheese on top


 :drool: :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> :drool: :thumbup1:


Pics to follow :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Pics to follow :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


>


Here you go mate....







Was amazing :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Here you go mate....
> 
> View attachment 144311
> 
> 
> View attachment 144312
> 
> 
> View attachment 144313
> 
> 
> Was amazing :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca

avi is fixed yey


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I'll give it a go. Not a big fan of straight *men* for pressing
> 
> But I shall try!! :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya!
> 
> Only just seen this.
> 
> Anyway, lunch is a @Suprakill4 recipe....
> 
> I sliced a rump steak up and threw it in the slow cooker with sausages and gravy lol
> 
> Nipping home shortly to eat it, on a tiger bread baguette with grilled cheese on top


Oh fcuk that sounds so nice.


----------



## TELBOR

@Sambuca do I look hench bruv ? :lol:

@Davey666 where the hell have you been?!

@Suprakill4 was amazing, back to work in a min, coma shortly


----------



## tns

R0BLET said:


> Here you go mate....
> 
> View attachment 144311
> 
> 
> View attachment 144312
> 
> 
> View attachment 144313
> 
> 
> Was amazing :beer:




what i ve been eating prior to keto... i wanna shoot myself. just seeing these made my stomach revolt!!!!


----------



## Davey666

@Davey666 where the hell have you been?!

Head stuck up my ass lol...

injured shoulders through work, tried lifting again over xmas but could not overhead press or incline press. Went to docs and looks like rotary cuff is fooked, just waiting on physio.

Got fatter than ever, now just doing cardio to burn it away.

Wanna try work something out to work around the rotary cuff, not doing weights is making me go crazy and fatter :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

tns said:


> View attachment 144314
> 
> 
> what i ve been eating prior to keto... i wanna shoot myself. just seeing these made my stomach revolt!!!!


Keto.... No thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> @Davey666 where the hell have you been?!
> 
> Head stuck up my ass lol...
> 
> injured shoulders through work, tried lifting again over xmas but could not overhead press or incline press. Went to docs and looks like rotary cuff is fooked, just waiting on physio.
> 
> Got fatter than ever, now just doing cardio to burn it away.
> 
> Wanna try work something out to work around the rotary cuff, not doing weights is making me go crazy and fatter :cursing:


Cardio and legs 

That sucks mate!!


----------



## Sambuca

youll look hench with all the sausage in you


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> youll look hench with all the sausage in you


I feel bigger after having some if your woman's aminos


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> I feel bigger after having some if your woman's aminos


:OOOOO


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> :OOOOO


Tastes like chicken


----------



## Suprakill4

You've both got fit birds!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tastes like chicken


What does....chicken?!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You've both got fit birds!!!


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> What does....chicken?!


Sam's lady.... :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Here you go mate....
> 
> View attachment 144311
> 
> 
> View attachment 144312
> 
> 
> View attachment 144313
> 
> 
> Was amazing :beer:


is that a joke?? swapsies for some chicken and brocolli?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sam's lady.... :lol:


 mg:  I'm going!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> is that a joke?? swapsies for some chicken and brocolli?


No thanks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Pooped today, been a long one. Ready for rest day tomorrow!

Just had chicken and spuds, bit of pineapple and some super greens.

Cooking an awesome pie, it'll be for tomorrow's lunch and dinner too lol

1kg of beef chuck, carrots, grated potatoes and parsnips for the top tossed in butter and mustard seeds with a shin bone stood up to make a nice stock from the marrow 

NOM NOM NOM!!

Pics later :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work Gordon that sounds well nice


----------



## Sambuca

U like ur cooking boblet

Wanna do me a meal sometime


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work Gordon that sounds well nice


PMSL it will be good mate


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> U like ur cooking boblet
> 
> Wanna do me a meal sometime


I like variety mate 

I'll take you to the drive thru :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Good news Rob. You chest has doubled in size. Bad news is that you have been overdoing the sunbed on ya face!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good news Rob. You chest has doubled in size. Bad news is that you have been overdoing the sunbed on ya face!


PMSL

You pished?


----------



## TELBOR

Rest day and a good 2 hours extra in bed..... But a pants nights sleep 

Legs tomorrow!

Doms are pretty bad/good :lol:

Best get ready for work!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Back night tonight! looking forward

Look something like this:

Wide Grip pull downs x4

Close Grip pull downs (I like to lower the weight on this and go slow to feel it burn more) x3

Deads x5

Rows - Sit on the floor and use the cables. 3 Heavy sets and then lower the weight each time till failure

Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Then do a drop set with the squat rack bars

Did shoulders on tuesday and still killing. For front delts we did kettle bell raises but we used momentum to swing it up each time and try and pause for a second or so at the top and then back down. Burning like mad!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Back night tonight! looking forward
> 
> Look something like this:
> 
> Wide Grip pull downs x4
> 
> Close Grip pull downs (I like to lower the weight on this and go slow to feel it burn more) x3
> 
> Deads x5
> 
> Rows - Sit on the floor and use the cables. 3 Heavy sets and then lower the weight each time till failure
> 
> Hammer Curls - 3 sets
> 
> Then do a drop set with the squat rack bars
> 
> Did shoulders on tuesday and still killing. For front delts we did kettle bell raises but we used momentum to swing it up each time and try and pause for a second or so at the top and then back down. Burning like mad!


Sounds good batman!!

:beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> Back night tonight! looking forward
> 
> Look something like this:
> 
> Wide Grip pull downs x4
> 
> Close Grip pull downs (I like to lower the weight on this and go slow to feel it burn more) x3
> 
> Deads x5
> 
> Rows - Sit on the floor and use the cables. 3 Heavy sets and then lower the weight each time till failure
> 
> Hammer Curls - 3 sets
> 
> Then do a drop set with the squat rack bars
> 
> Did shoulders on tuesday and still killing. For front delts we did kettle bell raises but we used momentum to swing it up each time and try and pause for a second or so at the top and then back down. Burning like mad!


Who's fcking journal is this!! I come on here to take the p1ss out of Rob's weights, get your own journal so I can do the same


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Who's fcking journal is this!! I come on here to take the p1ss out of Rob's weights, get your own journal so I can do the same


It's a public one PMSL


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Who's fcking journal is this!! I come on here to take the p1ss out of Rob's weights, get your own journal so I can do the same


im payin my rent!

I did one time and deleted it after 3 weeks because I didn't keep updating it.

This is more fun in here though, every man and his dog passes through!

BUT when I get a six pack im gonna make my own journal.  i have 16 weeks to get one


----------



## Chelsea

Juic3Up said:


> im payin my rent!
> 
> I did one time and deleted it after 3 weeks because I didn't keep updating it.
> 
> This is more fun in here though, every man and his dog passes through!
> 
> BUT *when I get a six pack *im gonna make my own journal.  i have 16 weeks to get one


So you're never going to do another journal then :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> So you're never going to do another journal then :lol:


sounds about right haha :thumb:


----------



## Lukehh

201 pages later...

good work mate, deffo gonna subscribe and add this to my watch list!

you seem to work your diet like me, try and eat reasonable and get your protein / cals in, fuark all this chicken and rice 6 times a day bs! :gun_bandana:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You pished?


How can you tell? :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Chelsea said:


> Who's fcking journal is this!! I come on here to take the p1ss out of Rob's weights, get your own journal so I can do the same


Its disgusting. I'd never do anything like that! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> 201 pages later...
> 
> good work mate, deffo gonna subscribe and add this to my watch list!
> 
> you seem to work your diet like me, try and eat reasonable and get your protein / cals in, fuark all this chicken and rice 6 times a day bs! :gun_bandana:


A man after my own heart lol

I enjoy food too much to get stuck on the chicken/fish and greens day in day out 

Not planning on competing so makes no odds to me lol

May change if I get a little fat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How can you tell? :whistling:


1am.... Perving on me?!

Say no more PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

So far today.... I've thought about punching my boss and walking out!!

Too many plates to spin for these muppets.

Nobs!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 1am.... Perving on me?!
> 
> Say no more PMSL


First thing I thought of??


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> So far today.... I've thought about punching my boss and walking out!!
> 
> Too many plates to spin for these muppets.
> 
> Nobs!!


I think that every day!


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> A man after my own heart lol
> 
> I enjoy food too much to get stuck on the chicken/fish and greens day in day out
> 
> Not planning on competing so makes no odds to me lol
> 
> May change if I get a little fat :lol:


I just try eat reasonable, pretty good in the week and whatever on weekend, gain a 1lb a week, worked fine so far for me!

When you bulking till? Think I'm gonna start a cut in March drop around 20lbs!


----------



## sxbarnes

Lukehh said:


> I just try eat reasonable, pretty good in the week and whatever on weekend, gain a 1lb a week, worked fine so far for me!
> 
> When you bulking till? Think I'm gonna start a cut in March drop around 20lbs!


Good attitude mate! I've gained a stone since Nov. hopefully gain another till April. Then Summer cutting!


----------



## NorthernSoul

As soon as I get a pic of me I'll put it up. Might use my mums good camera tonight coz my phone camera is ****


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> I just try eat reasonable, pretty good in the week and whatever on weekend, gain a 1lb a week, worked fine so far for me!
> 
> When you bulking till? Think I'm gonna start a cut in March drop around 20lbs!


1lb a week I'd be happy with lol I'm just a slow gainer PMSL

Bulking until further notice here.

What are you weighing in at now?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Good attitude mate! I've gained a stone since Nov. hopefully gain another till April. Then Summer cutting!


You slag! If I had put 2st on between November and April i would be well happy lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> As soon as I get a pic of me I'll put it up. Might use my mums good camera tonight coz my phone camera is ****


Good Man!! Be good to see whew you are for this cut


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Good Man!! Be good to see whew you are for this cut


Exactly my point. Then yall can judge every couple week or so in difference!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> 1lb a week I'd be happy with lol I'm just a slow gainer PMSL
> 
> Bulking until further notice here.
> 
> What are you weighing in at now?


I'm gaining about a 1lb and a half every 2 days. Just saying..... Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> You slag! If I had put 2st on between November and April i would be well happy lol


This is achievable mate


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> As soon as I get a pic of me I'll put it up. Might use my mums good camera tonight coz my phone camera is ****


You really need your own journal mate lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

C.Hill said:


> You really need your own journal mate lol


but...but..

I don't post that much for a full journal of my own.


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> 1lb a week I'd be happy with lol I'm just a slow gainer PMSL
> 
> Bulking until further notice here.
> 
> What are you weighing in at now?


About 215 pounds mate, i'm 6'3. Lifting for 2 years now started in Jan 2012 at about 165 pounds.

Should do another 4-5 lbs in the next 4/5 weeks then aim for a 1lb a week cut in March so by June i should be near 200lbs and looking pretty lean, will be my first ever cut so im pretty excited! Actually excited on having to eat less! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Exactly my point. Then yall can judge every couple week or so in difference!


Yeah defo mate. Post a pic up every 10 days or something and we can have goosy gander can't we :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm gaining about a 1lb and a half every 2 days. Just saying..... Lol.


PMSL. 1lb in oil :lol:

2st in 6 months, best crack on with the slin!!


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> About 215 pounds mate, i'm 6'3. Lifting for 2 years now started in Jan 2012 at about 165 pounds.
> 
> Should do another 4-5 lbs in the next 4/5 weeks then aim for a 1lb a week cut in March so by June i should be near 200lbs and looking pretty lean, will be my first ever cut so im pretty excited! Actually excited on having to eat less! :lol:


Excited on having to eat less...... Get out, get out this journal :lol:

Any assistance in the cut? Think I'd have to be on stims all day to get me through the lack of carbs PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> but...but..
> 
> I don't post that much for a full journal of my own.


A new AVI would be a start tbh :lol:


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> Excited on having to eat less...... Get out, get out this journal :lol:
> 
> Any assistance in the cut? Think I'd have to be on stims all day to get me through the lack of carbs PMSL


Yeh got a winstrol, test cyp / tren / masteron blend and clen cycle planned for my cut :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> Yeh got a winstrol, test cyp / tren / masteron blend and clen cycle planned for my cut :thumb:


Should look great if the diet is nailed mate :beer:

Like you've been carved from granite!!


----------



## Lukehh

R0BLET said:


> Should look great if the diet is nailed mate :beer:
> 
> Like you've been carved from granite!!


what no sausage and cheese sandwiches in tigerbread? :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> what no sausage and cheese sandwiches in tigerbread? :rolleye:


Maybe limit it to 1 a day to be safe


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> You slag! If I had put 2st on between November and April i would be well happy lol


So would I. Thought your food was OK. How many cals you doing then? What you weighing?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> So would I. Thought your food was OK. How many cals you doing then? What you weighing?


Mate my food is pretty much bang on macros wise and yeah I have a good few "cheat" meals but it's just a slow process with me 

Training days I'll hit a good 300g of oats, 100/150g of high GI carbs, 500g of potatoes/rice/pasta.

Then a good 200/250g of whey, plus 500/600g of meats and probably 100/150g of fats.

Still hover around 90kg.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Mate my food is pretty much bang on macros wise and yeah I have a good few "cheat" meals but it's just a slow process with me
> 
> Training days I'll hit a good 300g of oats, 100/150g of high GI carbs, 500g of potatoes/rice/pasta.
> 
> Then a good 200/250g of whey, plus 500/600g of meats and probably 100/150g of fats.
> 
> Still hover around 90kg.


That's what I thought - you eating good. Its just patience mate. It should be easier to pile on weight as you get older. Seen loads of mates get super obese over the last few years!!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> That's what I thought - you eating good. Its just patience mate. It should be easier to pile on weight as you get older. Seen loads of mates get super obese over the last few years!!


I suppose it's good in a way, I don't get "fat" fortunately so it's steady gains.

If I ballooned it just wouldn't look right lol.

In other news just jabbed both arms in my tri's lol

@Juic3Up are you please with me 

Piece of píss tbh! 1.5ml rip240 in one, 1ml wc test e in the other :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I suppose it's good in a way, I don't get "fat" fortunately so it's steady gains.
> 
> If I ballooned it just wouldn't look right lol.
> 
> In other news just jabbed both arms in my tri's lol
> 
> @Juic3Up are you please with me
> 
> Piece of píss tbh! 1.5ml rip240 in one, 1ml wc test e in the other :lol:


Dude I was just kidding your gonna have the worst pip tomorrow :\

lol jk  good stuff. You always have your favourite side to inject dont ya. Love doing my left triceps more than my right and love doing right quad more than left.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Dude I was just kidding your gonna have the worst pip tomorrow :\
> 
> lol jk  good stuff. You always have your favourite side to inject dont ya. Love doing my left triceps more than my right and love doing right quad more than left.


Lol, feels fine tbh.

Haha, when I used to do quads it was mostly right but everywhere else I just alternate with jabbing EOD


----------



## NorthernSoul

In other news...(wasnt actually going to post my work outs due to it being your journal rob but what the hell, its only for a short period)

Lat pull down (EXTRA WIDE)

75kg x10

80kg x8

75kg x8

70kg x10

Close Grip

75kg x10

70kg x10

70kg x10

Deads

60kg x6

70kg x6

80kg x6

120kg - complete fail lol arms nearly came out like mr potatoe head

110kg - fail again (at this point i feel really done in)

100kg x5

Rows

Saving till tomorrow, forearms pumps were too much and was knackered.

Bicep curls 3 sets

then a drop set with squat rack barbells.

Done.

Diet Today

Whey and 30g Oats

50g nuts

400g mash and 250g chicken

Whey (left my chicken and brocolli meal at home lol)

200g chicken and cup of broccoli

just now...whey

In about an hour ill have 200g chicken and cup of brocolli

Total drugs

x4 creatine tabs AM & PM

Iron

Zinc

DAA

25mcg T3

40mcg Clen

80mg Tbol

Before bed - GHRP2 + CJC

Training slower and steadier, more controlled and feeling it more. Feel like I'm training smarter but we will see where i end up anyway lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

oh for **** sake lmao i didnt mean it to look so big. i wont do anymore bit embarresed now


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> In other news...(wasnt actually going to post my work outs due to it being your journal rob but what the hell, its only for a short period)
> 
> Lat pull down (EXTRA WIDE)
> 
> 75kg x10
> 
> 80kg x8
> 
> 75kg x8
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> Close Grip
> 
> 75kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> Deads
> 
> 60kg x6
> 
> 70kg x6
> 
> 80kg x6
> 
> 120kg - complete fail lol arms nearly came out like mr potatoe head
> 
> 110kg - fail again (at this point i feel really done in)
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> Rows
> 
> Saving till tomorrow, forearms pumps were too much and was knackered.
> 
> Bicep curls 3 sets
> 
> then a drop set with squat rack barbells.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Diet Today
> 
> Whey and 30g Oats
> 
> 50g nuts
> 
> 400g mash and 250g chicken
> 
> Whey (left my chicken and brocolli meal at home lol)
> 
> 200g chicken and cup of broccoli
> 
> just now...whey
> 
> In about an hour ill have 200g chicken and cup of brocolli
> 
> Total drugs
> 
> x4 creatine tabs AM & PM
> 
> Iron
> 
> Zinc
> 
> DAA
> 
> 25mcg T3
> 
> 40mcg Clen
> 
> 80mg Tbol
> 
> Before bed - GHRP2 + CJC
> 
> Training slower and steadier, more controlled and feeling it more. Feel like I'm training smarter but we will see where i end up anyway lol


Slag!! Lol

Why extra wide? I don't feel it as beneficial tbh.

Tend to go just a little wider than shoulders and i feel it more 

Diet looks good and medicines lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Slag!! Lol
> 
> Why extra wide? I don't feel it as beneficial tbh.
> 
> Tend to go just a little wider than shoulders and i feel it more
> 
> Diet looks good and medicines lol


Tbh with you, it felt different in a good way. I'm quite broad shouldered anyway! LEft gym feelin happy!

BTW...im ****ing freakin! i shave my chest and belly weekly. It usually gets very stubbly and grows quite fast. Ive just noticed today...only 30% of my belly and chest hairs have grown..the other 70% is nowhere to be seen. AND with that 30% that is there, its only about 2mm in length maximum. I'm wondering WHY? It's a good thing to me but if im deficient in hair growth i just think what else am i deficient of in my body...what has changed is, all those drugs i am taking, i have never taken them before until start of this week, im putting it down to them.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Slag!! Lol
> 
> Why extra wide? I don't feel it as beneficial tbh.
> 
> Tend to go just a little wider than shoulders and i feel it more
> 
> Diet looks good and medicines lol


Extra wide is pointless as Jordan peters will say in his videos, you lose all drive doing it that wide, should be around shoulder width apart and will be strong and really feel that in back.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I suppose it's good in a way, I don't get "fat" fortunately so it's steady gains.
> 
> If I ballooned it just wouldn't look right lol.
> 
> In other news just jabbed both arms in my tri's lol
> 
> @Juic3Up are you please with me
> 
> Piece of píss tbh! 1.5ml rip240 in one, 1ml wc test e in the other :lol:


Yea its annoying but I'm sure you'll gain easy weight in the next two years or so...


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Extra wide is pointless as Jordan peters will say in his videos, you lose all drive doing it that wide, should be around shoulder width apart and will be strong and really feel that in back.


Its not just drive you lose...

You shorten the rom and there for shorten the lat contraction.

Put your hands above your head and stretch as far as you can... Where do your hands go?

For a better stretch and contraction close grip palms facing is best imo then shoulder width.

But lets face it doing the equivalent in chin ups is better lol

I remember your boy friend James Llewllin covering the pull down width subject ages ago...


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> I suppose it's good in a way, I don't get "fat" fortunately so it's steady gains.
> 
> If I ballooned it just wouldn't look right lol.
> 
> In other news just jabbed both arms in my tri's lol
> 
> @Juic3Up are you please with me
> 
> Piece of píss tbh! 1.5ml rip240 in one, 1ml wc test e in the other :lol:


I personally would have mixed the two together and done 1.25ml in each...

Id feel uneven having more oil one side then the other... You may notice it more when you press.

Plus being two diff compounds one may cause more swelling then the other...

Im just a bit funny with stuff like that and like every thing even.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Tbh with you, it felt different in a good way. I'm quite broad shouldered anyway! LEft gym feelin happy!
> 
> BTW...im ****ing freakin! i shave my chest and belly weekly. It usually gets very stubbly and grows quite fast. Ive just noticed today...only 30% of my belly and chest hairs have grown..the other 70% is nowhere to be seen. AND with that 30% that is there, its only about 2mm in length maximum. I'm wondering WHY? It's a good thing to me but if im deficient in hair growth i just think what else am i deficient of in my body...what has changed is, all those drugs i am taking, i have never taken them before until start of this week, im putting it down to them.


I'm putting it down to you being an over thinker lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> I personally would have mixed the two together and done 1.25ml in each...
> 
> Id feel uneven having more oil one side then the other... You may notice it more when you press.
> 
> Plus being two diff compounds one may cause more swelling then the other...
> 
> Im just a bit funny with stuff like that and like every thing even.


Haha, I get what you are saying and I do think like that sometimes.

Bit pippy today


----------



## TELBOR

Legs!!

Didn't happen lol. Seems everyone hits them Friday, 2 racks in use and leg press broke.

Was only 5 mins late after doors opened, but everyone swarms in tbh.

So did Chesticles 

DC Stretches - first time trying these, will keep them in! Used 15kg DB's.

DB Flat Bench

10x30kg

8x37.5kg

6x45kg - 2 forced with spotter

12x20kg

Flat Barbell Bench

12x60kg

10x70kg

8x100kg

Cable Flys

12x15kg

12x20kg

12x25kg

HS Incline Press

12x40kg

12x60kg

6x80kg

Close Grip bench to wrap up to fry triceps off.

Usual stuff, oats and whey, dbol, various supps pre and intra - I won't bore you 

Post workout banana, whey, Glutamine etc

Pretty worn out this week from training, doms in back still, just about gone from shoulders and chest will be hurting later :beer:

Have a good one!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Wot No Legs! :cursing:

Could you have done lunges or goblet squats with heavy dumbbell ??

Shakes head. Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Wot No Legs! :cursing:
> 
> Could you have done lunges or goblet squats with heavy dumbbell ??
> 
> Shakes head. Haha


If he took it seriously he could yes......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If he took it seriously he could yes......


Agreed


----------



## flinty90

Any fcukin excuse to miss the pins lol.. Well bro 5 hrs 20 mins sleep today its 20 mins better than yesterday :-(


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just clocking in


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Any fcukin excuse to miss the pins lol.. Well bro 5 hrs 20 mins sleep today its 20 mins better than yesterday :-(


Mate that's pants!

Some zinc and magnesium before bed, 30mg and 300mg.

You on nights next week too? Wanted to train at that new place with ya


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Just clocking in


Pics.....?


----------



## Keeks

So, missing leg sessions, don't do arms......do you even lift? :tongue:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Pics.....?


I've took loads with my phone still but the quality is ****e. Keep meaning to get my mums camera but cant be ****d goin routin in the cupboards while they all watching big brother. they hate me enough! but the ones that i did take on my phone i cant upload anyway lol, uploading thing is broken.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So, missing leg sessions, don't do arms......do you even lift? :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I've took loads with my phone still but the quality is ****e. Keep meaning to get my mums camera but cant be ****d goin routin in the cupboards while they all watching big brother. they hate me enough! but the ones that i did take on my phone i cant upload anyway lol, uploading thing is broken.


Cool story bro :lol:

Fix up you bumberclot!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Had last of the cow pie, loads of grated spuds and parsnip. Was grand!

Cheeky coke zero now 

Not sure if T3 is making me feel a little tired, I know @Ginger Ben said that's what he got from it.

Rip240 has kicked in, no other reason why sleep is crap and sweating loads.

Apart from that feeling bigger, more pumped and tops are tighter :beer:

Oh, check this site out. Got a hoodie coming next week - http://www.olympusorigins.com


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Had last of the cow pie, loads of grated spuds and parsnip. Was grand!
> 
> Cheeky coke zero now
> 
> Not sure if T3 is making me feel a little tired, I know @Ginger Ben said that's what he got from it.
> 
> Rip240 has kicked in, no other reason why sleep is crap and sweating loads.
> 
> Apart from that feeling bigger, more pumped and tops are tighter :beer:
> 
> Oh, check this site out. Got a hoodie coming next week - http://www.olympusorigins.com


I'm using 25mcg T3 a day and I'm feeling really tired at night. Bit of ket sorted me out till 1am though, always regret it.

Youll be lookin the part in that hoody!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm using 25mcg T3 a day and I'm feeling really tired at night. Bit of ket sorted me out till 1am though, always regret it.
> 
> Youll be lookin the part in that hoody!


Your a silly sod lol

I think it's the T3 tbh, feel tired then the tren keeps me awake :lol:

Look the part.... What you saying bruv? I ain't hench enough?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 144427


 mg: I'm outraged at that....I was only saying what others were thinking. :tongue:


----------



## NorthernSoul

This was taken on monday I think. I can't get rid of the bloat belly look. BUT tonight I am going out and gonna have a few pills so I will sweat like mad and good bit of dancing cardio. I should be well dehydrated on saturday so I'll try take another pic then. **** quality though again i guess


----------



## NorthernSoul

im a tank


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144428
> 
> 
> This was taken on monday I think. I can't get rid of the bloat belly look. BUT tonight I am going out and gonna have a few pills so I will sweat like mad and good bit of dancing cardio. I should be well dehydrated on saturday so I'll try take another pic then. **** quality though again i guess


I can see about 30% hair 

Look good mate!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

You can see how bad my hair has receeded!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You can see how bad my hair has receeded!!!


Looks normal to me mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Looks normal to me mate


awww thanks roblet


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 144427


Hahahaha. That's fcuking epic.


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144428
> 
> 
> This was taken on monday I think. I can't get rid of the bloat belly look. BUT tonight I am going out and gonna have a few pills so I will sweat like mad and good bit of dancing cardio. I should be well dehydrated on saturday so I'll try take another pic then. **** quality though again i guess


I hope your not being serious lol.


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> You can see how bad my hair has receeded!!!


No u really can't!


----------



## Suprakill4

Rob I'm sure I have read somewhere that t3 prevents you from being really full looking? I could be wrong and it may be completely irrelevant but sure I saw someone say that it's cut out near a show because will prevent you being full so not sure if it is the same whilst 'bulking'?? Anyone know?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope your not being serious lol.


Which part :innocent:


----------



## NorthernSoul

RXQueenie said:


> No u really can't!


I used to have a proper square hair line though! Hoping it grows back soon!


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> Which part :innocent:


All of it lol. Taking e's to sweat and dehydrate (on purpose) for a pic lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> All of it lol. Taking e's to sweat and dehydrate (on purpose) for a pic lol.


Lmao, im going for a night out, sankeys in manchester. The picture is just an added bonus when im dehydrated!  but hell if it was what you think i said we all do our secret sh1t anyway dont we!


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:



> Lmao, im going for a night out, sankeys in manchester. The picture is just an added bonus when im dehydrated!  but hell if it was what you think i said we all do our secret sh1t anyway dont we!


Yeah each to their own mate. I don't judge.

Fcukin idiot.... Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Rob I'm sure I have read somewhere that t3 prevents you from being really full looking? I could be wrong and it may be completely irrelevant but sure I saw someone say that it's cut out near a show because will prevent you being full so not sure if it is the same whilst 'bulking'?? Anyone know?


I thought it was added towards show (like last 4 weeks or whatever)?


----------



## NorthernSoul

:thumb:



Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah each to their own mate. I don't judge.
> 
> Fcukin idiot.... Lol. Just kidding.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> I thought it was added towards show (like last 4 weeks or whatever)?


Think I'm just probably talking **** then. @Pscarb did you mention anything before about t3 and 'fullness' think I might be way off the mark so apologies if I am.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Rob I'm sure I have read somewhere that t3 prevents you from being really full looking? I could be wrong and it may be completely irrelevant but sure I saw someone say that it's cut out near a show because will prevent you being full so not sure if it is the same whilst 'bulking'?? Anyone know?


Interesting....

@Sambuca @Chelsea @Bad Alan

Someone with knowledge


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Had last of the cow pie, loads of grated spuds and parsnip. Was grand!
> 
> Cheeky coke zero now
> 
> Not sure if T3 is making me feel a little tired, I know @Ginger Ben said that's what he got from it.
> 
> Rip240 has kicked in, no other reason why sleep is crap and sweating loads.
> 
> Apart from that feeling bigger, more pumped and tops are tighter :beer:
> 
> Oh, check this site out. Got a hoodie coming next week - http://www.olympusorigins.com


Those hoodies have all got pictures of people who train on them though.....


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I thought it was added towards show (like last 4 weeks or whatever)?


Ask Will for us :beer: x


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Those hoodies have all got pictures of people who train on them though.....


PMSL

I having running trainers.... But I don't run


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I having running trainers.... But I don't run


Nor do I. You win


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Think I'm just probably talking **** then. @Pscarb did you mention anything before about t3 and 'fullness' think I might be way off the mark so apologies if I am.





R0BLET said:


> Ask Will for us :beer: x


 @Bad Alan says:

Why would t3 have action on muscle glycogen, it does affect protein turnover so can break muscle down but that's not an issue when gear is in and protein is high. Just bro science.

Then he told me I'm the best gf ever and sent me loads of kisses.


----------



## Sambuca

on a calorie deficit if you are not getting enough protein in then i reckon you would lose muscle pretty fast. but i was full as fck and i used it on my bulk at 50mcg ED +_+ didnt feel like it depleted me at all


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I having running trainers.... But I don't run


You got to the gym....and don't even lift! 

Sorry, my bad, love you really!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan says:
> 
> Why would t3 have action on muscle glycogen, it does affect protein turnover so can break muscle down but that's not an issue when gear is in and protein is high. Just bro science.
> 
> Then he told me I'm the best gf ever and sent me loads of kisses.


I call BS.... Bet it was 1 kiss :lol:

Thanks Q and @Bad Alan


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> on a calorie deficit if you are not getting enough protein in then i reckon you would lose muscle pretty fast. but i was full as fck and i used it on my bulk at 50mcg ED +_+ didnt feel like it depleted me at all


So up my dose then


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> I call BS.... Bet it was 1 kiss :lol:
> 
> Thanks Q and @Bad Alan


I'd think he was in a mood if he only sent me one kiss


----------



## 3752

Suprakill4 said:


> Think I'm just probably talking **** then. @Pscarb did you mention anything before about t3 and 'fullness' think I might be way off the mark so apologies if I am.


it al depends on the dose used but in high doses it can affect the carving up process as can Clen this can in turn affect fullness


----------



## 3752

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan says:
> 
> Why would t3 have action on muscle glycogen, it does affect protein turnover so can break muscle down but that's not an issue when gear is in and protein is high. Just bro science.
> 
> Then he told me I'm the best gf ever and sent me loads of kisses.


it certainly is not Bro Science it has an affect on how effective the muscle can store the carbs(dose dependant)


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is not Bro Science it has an affect on how effective the muscle can store the carbs(dose dependant)


I see, when you say dose dependant does this range from 25-100 or 100 plus?


----------



## 3752

R0BLET said:


> I see, when you say dose dependant does this range from 25-100 or 100 plus?


unfortunately it is not that simple, dose is dependant on the individual for example for me i would lower the dose to 50mcg per day in the final week so that it would not affect carb loading and i would drop the clen.

you cannot drop T3 just in case of a rebound from the thyroid, but to be fair if anyone is relying on T3 at a high dose in the last week is not in the condition needed to step onstage IMO......


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is not Bro Science it has an affect on how effective the muscle can store the carbs(dose dependant)


Thought so much and I remember it was you that mentioned this mate. Thanks for clearing it up Paul everyday is a school day


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> unfortunately it is not that simple, dose is dependant on the individual for example for me i would lower the dose to 50mcg per day in the final week so that it would not affect carb loading and i would drop the clen.
> 
> you cannot drop T3 just in case of a rebound from the thyroid, but to be fair if anyone is relying on T3 at a high dose in the last week is not in the condition needed to step onstage IMO......


Thanks Paul, I'm only on 25mcg and it's a new addition to this cycle. Everything else is the same as previous ones etc.

Feeling a little sluggish, and that's what my original question was - is it the T3.

Carbs are high, protein is high too.

Would you say up it? I'm a perma bulker lol so it's not being used for any sort of prep.


----------



## 3752

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Paul, I'm only on 25mcg and it's a new addition to this cycle. Everything else is the same as previous ones etc.
> 
> Feeling a little sluggish, and that's what my original question was - is it the T3.
> 
> Carbs are high, protein is high too.
> 
> Would you say up it? I'm a perma bulker lol so it's not being used for any sort of prep.


anything i say is a guess you understand as your lethargic feeling could be many things, but you would normally feel sluggish if you had low Thyroid output by adding 25mcg (i assume for enhanced PT) would not in my mind make you feel sluggish......

you mention your carbs and protein amounts what about fats? and do you eat high carbs everyday? if you do then you could be a little insulin sensitive....


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> anything i say is a guess you understand as your lethargic feeling could be many things, but you would normally feel sluggish if you had low Thyroid output by adding 25mcg (i assume for enhanced PT) would not in my mind make you feel sluggish......
> 
> you mention your carbs and protein amounts what about fats? and do you eat high carbs everyday? if you do then you could be a little insulin sensitive....


Could be a number of things I guess, time of year being one.

Fats is moderate to low, coconut oil in morning coffee, meats cooked in it and peanut butter or coconut milk last off each day.

Carbs I back off on rest days - normally 3 days a week.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> it certainly is not Bro Science it has an affect on how effective the muscle can store the carbs(dose dependant)


Got someone on the other end of the phone who disagrees with you, we are talking male assisted athletes.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Got someone on the other end of the phone who disagrees with you, we are talking male assisted athletes.


Hmmmmmmm I wander who that could be. Lol!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmmmmmm I wander who that could be. Lol!!


Tbf mate was just checking my own reading. T3 is a thyroid hormone and it didn't think had action on carbohydrates or muscle glycogen deposit or depletion. Can cause muscle loss due to increased protein turnover but as we are talking male assisted athletes wouldn't say there was an issue.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Tbf mate was just checking my own reading. T3 is a thyroid hormone and it didn't think had action on carbohydrates or muscle glycogen deposit or depletion. Can cause muscle loss due to increased protein turnover but as we are talking male assisted athletes wouldn't say there was an issue.


I've absolutely no clue mate. Just remembered reading something about it to similar effect as what I wrote. I don't even use it anyway lol.


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> Got someone on the other end of the phone who disagrees with you, we are talking male assisted athletes.


firstly say hi to Scott....

secondly i disagree with him  use high amounts of T3 and then carb up then compare that to you doing it with low amounts or non at all.......and you will be fuller without.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> firstly say hi to Scott....
> 
> secondly i disagree with him  use high amounts of T3 and then carb up then compare that to you doing it with low amounts or non at all.......and you will be fuller without.


I just see no correlation between t3 and affect on carbohydrates or glycogen depletion/deposit. Happy to learn otherwise?

Will do


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> I just see no correlation between t3 and affect on carbohydrates or glycogen depletion/deposit. Happy to learn otherwise?
> 
> Will do


i have heard that said about ECA and Clen and both those can have a huge effect on carb loading


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Interesting....
> 
> @Sambuca @Chelsea @Bad Alan
> 
> Someone with knowledge


pr**k


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan says:
> 
> Why would t3 have action on muscle glycogen, it does affect protein turnover so can break muscle down but that's not an issue when gear is in and protein is high. Just bro science.
> 
> Then he told me I'm the best gf ever and sent me loads of kisses.


What a bender


----------



## Queenie

big_jim_87 said:


> What a bender


He also said big jim is gay. I just forgot to add that bit.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> i have heard that said about ECA and Clen and both those can have a huge effect on carb loading


Not talking eca and clen. I was interested in the reasoning behind t3s effect on muscle fullness. I know you're always approaching things from a scientific angle with gh/peps so wanted to hear/read the info on this subject? Or is it just from your own experimenting?


----------



## big_jim_87

RXQueenie said:


> He also said big jim is gay. I just forgot to add that bit.


Yea its semi true...

What you wanna worry about is how did he find out?

Im not just limping from my awesome squats


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> I just see no correlation between t3 and affect on carbohydrates or glycogen depletion/deposit. Happy to learn otherwise?
> 
> Will do


just got home and checked my notes, the issue is with glycogen synthesis taking thyroid drugs will inhibit glycogen synthesis as a bodybuilder reduces there carb intake before the loading phase - as is the common practice - they may wind up looking "flat" onstage because the carbs simply won't kick in as expected due to the concomitant thyroid usage.

so this will not affect the OP as he is not showing but does affect the carb depleting/loading phase in the final week......

EDIT to answer your last question, i have also noticed this when in prep


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> pr**k


I always forget your username, I was going to tag you lol

@Pscarb and @Bad Alan thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> just got home and checked my notes, the issue is with glycogen synthesis taking thyroid drugs will inhibit glycogen synthesis as a bodybuilder reduces there carb intake before the loading phase - as is the common practice - they may wind up looking "flat" onstage because the carbs simply won't kick in as expected due to the concomitant thyroid usage.
> 
> so this will not affect the OP as he is not showing but does affect the carb depleting/loading phase in the final week......
> 
> EDIT to answer your last question, i have also noticed this when in prep


So in answer to;

does t3 affect muscle fullness?

No it doesnt but can affect the loading phase at competition level bodyfat?


----------



## Suprakill4

Ahhh so the minor detail I forgot about reading was it only happening when in show conditions. Oops lol. ROBLET, your ok mate, this ISNT the reason you look so tiny and frail, it's just simply that you don't train hard. Problem solved.

Pmsl.


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> So in answer to;
> 
> does t3 affect muscle fullness?
> 
> No it doesnt but can affect the loading phase at competition level bodyfat?


well it does or did you not read my comment?? carb loading is to fill the muscle out and T3 will affect this.....it will not be as noticeable in the off season due to body fat but it still effects it, something doesn't stop working in a certain way just because the Bodybuilder is not lean


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> I always forget your username, I was going to tag you lol
> 
> @Pscarb and @Bad Alan thanks for the input :beer:


Oh **** off its not that hard to remember lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh **** off its not that hard to remember lol


I'll copy and paste it into my notes


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> well it does or did you not read my comment?? carb loading is to fill the muscle out and T3 will affect this.....it will not be as noticeable in the off season due to body fat but it still effects it, something doesn't stop working in a certain way just because the Bodybuilder is not lean


Yes I did and my understanding of what you said was that from a carb depleted competiton standard of bodyfat it would affect the loading of carbohydrates into muscle?

*from your observation*

Carb loading wasn't in discussion it was how "full" rob was looking now at his current position, I'm talking in relevance to the original question.


----------



## 3752

Bad Alan said:


> Yes I did and my understanding of what you said was that from a carb depleted competiton standard of bodyfat it would affect the loading of carbohydrates into muscle?
> 
> *from your observation*
> 
> Carb loading wasn't in discussion it was how "full" rob was looking now at his current position, I'm talking in relevance to the original question.


my answer was initially directed at the question @suprakill asked and that was does it affect fullness, and it does yes my answers was more towards prepping as that is when the most visible the affect is but it still does affect muscle fullness as it will inhibit glycogen synthesis.

*from your observation* comment was me answering from a final week prep point of view but thanks for highlighting that with stars but this does not change the fact T3 inhibits glycogen synthesis so it does affect muscle fullness.


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> my answer was initially directed at the question @suprakill asked and that was does it affect fullness, and it does yes my answers was more towards prepping as that is when the most visible the affect is but it still does affect muscle fullness as it will inhibit glycogen synthesis.
> 
> *from your observation* comment was me answering from a final week prep point of view but thanks for highlighting that with stars but this does not change the fact T3 inhibits glycogen synthesis so it does affect muscle fullness.


The one study I've read regarding t3 + t4 supplementation and glycogen synthesis post excercise differs in opinion when talking about muscle glycogen, being that no decrease in the re-synthesis of muscle glycogen was noted, however did say it affects LIVER glycogen synthesis and has a marked affect on decreasing the amount stored.

I'll have to find that one!


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh I do love a good mass-debate...........


----------



## TELBOR

Safe to come back in now.....

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Safe to come back in now.....
> 
> :lol:


Yep it's safe, all the useful information has stopped. Back to normal :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep it's safe, all the useful information has stopped. Back to normal :lol:


I love you too Benjamin...

Príck!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Got the wee ones earlier so it was an early one for a Saturday lol

Tricep pip.... Damn you!!!

They'll get use to it 

Lower carb day, quite watery ATM so maybe even try for none!!

Morning pills done;

Vit D

CLA

T3

Omegas

50g whey with water and a black coffee with stevia and coconut oil 

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

So when is leg day?


----------



## Queenie

No, it's not safe. Remove yourself immediately


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> So when is leg day?


Monday AM now mate


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> No, it's not safe. Remove yourself immediately


Oh :lol:

I like to see a good convo of opinions though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chicken breast and 2 poached eggs :beer:

Bit of honey drizzle on that too lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Chicken breast and 2 poached eggs :beer:
> 
> Bit of honey drizzle on that too lol
> 
> View attachment 144501


 mg: It's touching! :thumbdown:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> mg: It's touching! :thumbdown:


Wierdo lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Wierdo lol.


Yes I agree, Roblet is a weirdo for having his food like that! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes I agree, Roblet is a weirdo for having his food like that! :whistling:


That food is awesome you fruit!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> That food is awesome you fruit!!


Yes the food looked ace, its just the layout that you got soooooooo wrong, you fruit!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes the food looked ace, its just the layout that you got soooooooo wrong, you fruit!


Perfect layout lol

Yoke all over egg NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Perfect layout lol
> 
> Yoke all over egg NOM NOM NOM


Yes, but just so its not touching the chicken.....weirdo!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes, but just so its not touching the chicken.....weirdo!


I don't think I could eat any meal without something on top lol

How you do it god knows


----------



## Sambuca

I'm hungry


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I don't think I could eat any meal without something on top lol
> 
> How you do it god knows


No, food does not go on top of food, well mostly.

I'm off to my mum & dads for tea tomorrow, chilli and jacket potatoes. Now this is perfectly acceptable to have the chilli on top of the potato. :thumbup1: I could go on further about acceptable foods that can touch, but tbh, it's quite baffling. :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> I'm hungry


Eat mutha fùcker!

Just had half a chicken, peri peri style with some golden veg rice :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No, food does not go on top of food, well mostly.
> 
> I'm off to my mum & dads for tea tomorrow, chilli and jacket potatoes. Now this is perfectly acceptable to have the chilli on top of the potato. :thumbup1: I could go on further about acceptable foods that can touch, but tbh, it's quite baffling. :confused1:


Ah, I see.

Method to your madness then.

Chips and gravy.... Yes?

Beans on toast... Yes?

Eggs on chicken... No? 

Jacket potato with a filling.... Yes?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Method to your madness then.
> 
> Chips and gravy.... Yes?
> 
> Beans on toast... Yes?
> 
> Eggs on chicken... No?
> 
> Jacket potato with a filling.... Yes?


Exactly!! Now beans on toast or a jacket, yes but beans with anything else, must be separated.

Rice with chilli/curry etc, yes, rice with veg and chicken/steak, must be separated. Simples! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Exactly!! Now beans on toast or a jacket, yes but beans with anything else, must be separated.
> 
> Rice with chilli/curry etc, yes, rice with veg and chicken/steak, must be separated. Simples! :thumbup1:


See, I know how your mind works :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> See, I know how your mind works :lol:


Oh heck, if thats true.....god help you! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Bed!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Bed!!
> 
> View attachment 144530


No protein Hot Chocolate??


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> No protein Hot Chocolate??


Nah, 300ml egg whites, 100g peanut butter, 50g Black Forest gateaux whey


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Day of minimal carbs was done and I dropped quite a bit of water tbh, was popping vit c and dandelion root all day lol

Back to normal today and was happy with mirror this morning with what torso looked like lol

I shall go do legs tonight, around 7 ish so should be quiet.

Nothing major, just some squats, ham curls, leg extensions and calf raises will do.

Then I'll fall back into chest tomorrow morning, off tomorrow as I'm at the hospital for the tooth malarkey 

Off out shortly to take the kids to see their Nan and Grandad, lucky sods are off to Dubai, Australia then New Zealand in a few weeks for a month !!

Anyway, have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Homemade wedges and crispy chicken with honey 

Gonna be gooooood!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Did my leg session last night,

Squats

5x5 @100kg felt just right, know I can go heavier but no need to.

Leg extension and ham curls 4x12

Standing calf raises 4x12 - 90kg,100kg,120kg,140kg

That'll do.

Off to do chest now;

Decline bench

Incline bench

DB flys

Going to do DC stretches in between sets this time 

So far food and supplements;

100g oats

50g whey

1 banana

50mcg T3

50mg dbol

7500iu Vit D

Coffee

And I'll do 10iu of slin pre workout with a pre workout shake.

Intra shake is recharge 2:1 - high in carbs, bcaa's and whey isolate

Post workout 50g whey

100g lion bar cereal

Then I have a chicken breast cooked and some spinach to eat 

Have a good one !!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Homemade wedges and crispy chicken with honey
> 
> Gonna be gooooood!!
> 
> View attachment 144565
> 
> 
> View attachment 144566


This my crispy chicken recipe?


----------



## NorthernSoul

crispy chicken is bad carbs!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Did my leg session last night,
> 
> Squats
> 
> 5x5 @100kg felt just right, know I can go heavier but no need to.
> 
> Leg extension and ham curls 4x12
> 
> Standing calf raises 4x12 - 90kg,100kg,120kg,140kg
> 
> That'll do.
> 
> Off to do chest now;
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> DB flys
> 
> Going to do DC stretches in between sets this time
> 
> So far food and supplements;
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 50mcg T3
> 
> 50mg dbol
> 
> 7500iu Vit D
> 
> Coffee
> 
> And I'll do 10iu of slin pre workout with a pre workout shake.
> 
> Intra shake is recharge 2:1 - high in carbs, bcaa's and whey isolate
> 
> Post workout 50g whey
> 
> 100g lion bar cereal
> 
> Then I have a chicken breast cooked and some spinach to eat
> 
> Have a good one !!


On your standing calf raises try to go heavier (obviously with perfect form - making sure you try to stay on the ball of your big toe rather than rolling the foot to the outside) and do a max of 8 reps as there's a far greater amount of fast twitch muscle fibres in the area of the calf that standing raises use so its more beneficial to do heavier weights and less reps mate.

On the other hand seated calf raises use the gastrocnemius part of calf which has more slower twitch fibres so for that exercise you can use a lighter weight and get more reps like 15-20 with perfect form :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> This my crispy chicken recipe?


Nah, different sachet lol.

But I do like the one you use mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> crispy chicken is bad carbs!


Is it fook :lol:

Not as bad as the reccies you probably did over the weekend PMSL


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> On your standing calf raises try to go heavier (obviously with perfect form - making sure you try to stay on the ball of your big toe rather than rolling the foot to the outside) and do a max of 8 reps as there's a far greater amount of fast twitch muscle fibres in the area of the calf that standing raises use so its more beneficial to do heavier weights and less reps mate.
> 
> On the other hand seated calf raises use the gastrocnemius part of calf which has more slower twitch fibres so for that exercise you can use a lighter weight and get more reps like 15-20 with perfect form :beer:


It's a poo machine for standing tbh mate, next time for standing I'll drop into the smiths machine.

Usually use the leg press machine, but it's broke FFS.

Seated ones I do like, totally different to standing and messes them up good!!

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It's a poo machine for standing tbh mate, next time for standing I'll drop into the smiths machine.
> 
> Usually use the leg press machine, but it's broke FFS.
> 
> Seated ones I do like, totally different to standing and messes them up good!!
> 
> Thanks for the tips


That's ok babe


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just tried out my mums camera and its fvcking sh1t, had to hand it back to her and say it was great though or shed probably cry. Me and the girl are saving for one though, like a propper good one. I just have no access to a camera at the moment. Maybe ill draw a picture of what im like?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Just tried out my mums camera and its fvcking sh1t, had to hand it back to her and say it was great though or shed probably cry. Me and the girl are saving for one though, like a propper good one. I just have no access to a camera at the moment. Maybe ill draw a picture of what im like?


Bless ya lol

A proper SLR for selfies, good lad!!

Yeah draw a fat cùnt with a bald patch please


----------



## sxbarnes

How's about adding in some Sumo deadlifts or SLDLs on leg day Rob? There ain't much volume in there really. No leg press??


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How's about adding in some Sumo deadlifts or SLDLs on leg day Rob? There ain't much volume in there really. No leg press??


Time restrictions.

FFS don't you read anything 

It's broken mate and the other one only goes up to 120kg or something.

It's a proper decline sleigh one, pop around 500kg on it


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Decline Bench - DC Stretches between sets

10x60kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

Incline Bench - DC Stretches between sets

Same as above reps and weight.

Pec fly machine

12x50kg

12x60kg

12x80kg

10x95kg

Then some tricep work.

Post workout 50g whey,100g lion bar cereal, 10g Glutamine, 5g HMB

Think I'm just going to focus on DB work for chest, much prefer it tbh.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya lol
> 
> A proper SLR for selfies, good lad!!
> 
> Yeah draw a fat cùnt with a bald patch please


Yeah SLR thats what they are called, want one of those proper mint cameras to look the part on holiday!

Ooooohhh just you keep on throwing those words around :thumb: will make the finish line a whole lot sweeter when im shredded and your stuck on 12% BF!!!! 

Yano what! Think I might join up a Pure Gym. I'ts only 10.99 a month and I'm thinking of doing an hour cardio 5.30am to 6.30am before work up until June. No contract either so can cancel it whenever I want!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Decline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> Incline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> Same as above reps and weight.
> 
> Pec fly machine
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 10x95kg
> 
> Then some tricep work.
> 
> Post workout 50g whey,100g lion bar cereal, 10g Glutamine, 5g HMB
> 
> Think I'm just going to focus on DB work for chest, much prefer it tbh.


Same for me as well. Always used barbell, never used DB up until last week. I can smash over 100k on barbell fine but used the 34kg DB and my arms were shaking all over the place. I can lift the weight, just cant stabilise myself. Gonna try 40's tonight!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Decline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> Incline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> Same as above reps and weight.
> 
> Pec fly machine
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 10x95kg
> 
> Then some tricep work.
> 
> Post workout 50g whey,100g lion bar cereal, 10g Glutamine, 5g HMB
> 
> Think I'm just going to focus on DB work for chest, much prefer it tbh.


Do me a favour and put 105 on the bar next time lol

I always found 100 was a psychological hurdle on bench when training alone, better off ignoring it and going past it IMO.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Yeah SLR thats what they are called, want one of those proper mint cameras to look the part on holiday!
> 
> Ooooohhh just you keep on throwing those words around :thumb: will make the finish line a whole lot sweeter when im shredded and your stuck on 12% BF!!!!
> 
> Yano what! Think I might join up a Pure Gym. I'ts only 10.99 a month and I'm thinking of doing an hour cardio 5.30am to 6.30am before work up until June. No contract either so can cancel it whenever I want!


Fat cùnt.... That help lol

Pure is only good for cardio, one I joined things were always breaking lol

But your paying for the 24/7 tbh so it's good for that


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Same for me as well. Always used barbell, never used DB up until last week. I can smash over 100k on barbell fine but used the 34kg DB and my arms were shaking all over the place. I can lift the weight, just cant stabilise myself. Gonna try 40's tonight!


Lol, I hate barbell. Never been a fan!!

DB's I'm up to 45's for 6/8 . 50's end of the year I hope


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Do me a favour and put 105 on the bar next time lol
> 
> I always found 100 was a psychological hurdle on bench when training alone, better off ignoring it and going past it IMO.


Your probably right mate, still don't find it comfortable / natural though.

Mind over matter I guess !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your probably right mate, still don't find it comfortable / natural though.
> 
> Mind over matter I guess !!


It totally is. It's only cos you're scared of getting stuck that you don't push it harder. Just add a little bit each time and in a few months you'll be on 120 with no help


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I hate barbell. Never been a fan!!
> 
> DB's I'm up to 45's for 6/8 . 50's end of the year I hope


End of February! Your gear not real or something?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Decline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> Incline Bench - DC Stretches between sets
> 
> Same as above reps and weight.
> 
> Pec fly machine
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 12x80kg
> 
> 10x95kg
> 
> Then some tricep work.
> 
> Post workout 50g whey,100g lion bar cereal, 10g Glutamine, 5g HMB
> 
> Think I'm just going to focus on DB work for chest, much prefer it tbh.


How did you get on with those DC stretches? or will we know later...


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> End of February! Your gear not real or something?


I think we need to go round there and whip him into shape Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It totally is. It's only cos you're scared of getting stuck that you don't push it harder. Just add a little bit each time and in a few months you'll be on 120 with no help


True mate, 2.5kg either side each week and I'll get there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> End of February! Your gear not real or something?


PMSL. I don't do ego lifting 

I'd swing back with them and my arm would snap off :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How did you get on with those DC stretches? or will we know later...


They're great mate, got to play around with them etc but I did 60 secs between each set - soon as i racked bar back on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I don't do ego lifting
> 
> I'd swing back with them and my arm would snap off :lol:


Lol even so a target of 5kg strength increase in a year on a main lift is shameful lol should get that in the first month of being on.

Let the ego loose a bit :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> They're great mate, got to play around with them etc but I did 60 secs between each set - soon as i racked bar back on.


I got to start adding them in. Been saying that for 6 month now:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I don't do ego lifting
> 
> I'd swing back with them and my arm would snap off :lol:


I can even do 120kg mate. Wouldn't call it ego lifting. Think you just need a push or something. Do the staff spot you in your gym?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I can even do 120kg mate. Wouldn't call it ego lifting. Think you just need a push or something. Do the staff spot you in your gym?


I've done 100+ in the past mate, many a time, 130kg is PB.

It's just not a favoured lift, I can squat 170kg, I can pull 200kg on deads, bench isn't for me :lol:

Do the fùck, at 6.30am it's birds on the reception desk and cleaners PMSL


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I've done 100+ in the past mate, many a time, 130kg is PB.
> 
> It's just not a favoured lift, I can squat 170kg, I can pull 200kg on deads, bench isn't for me :lol:
> 
> Do the fùck, at 6.30am it's birds on the reception desk and cleaners PMSL


Is it called Gay Gym?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Is it called Gay Gym?


It's a DW gym mate, actually pretty good but no blokes come in till gone 8 lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> It's a DW gym mate, actually pretty good but no blokes come in till gone 8 lol


Will sort out a session next time i'm up north if you want.Get you lifting a few more kgs:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Will sort out a session next time i'm up north if you want.Get you lifting a few more kgs:thumb:


A few more kegs? Not a drinking session mate, we'd be lifting lol

Yeah that would be good!

Doing a session with Supra and Bad Alan next week, I think it's more of a point and laugh at me tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

That will be good mate. Should learn a fair bit from them.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That will be good mate. Should learn a fair bit from them.


PMSL

@Suprakill4 came up with the idea..... Think he wants a gang bang 

Yeah will be good mate, gonna do 1,000iu of slin and 2g of test this week to fill me out :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> @Suprakill4 came up with the idea..... Think he wants a gang bang
> 
> Yeah will be good mate, gonna do 1,000iu of slin and 2g of test this week to fill me out :lol:


Am off work next week so could do a detour on way home. Be good to meet you guys. Where abouts? Sheffield ??


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Am off work next week so could do a detour on way home. Be good to meet you guys. Where abouts? Sheffield ??


Nah, it'll be my neck of the woods mate.

Thinking of going to a spit and saw dust tbh and make use of the session


----------



## Suprakill4

The dc stretch you only have to do one. Not between every set lol.


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it'll be my neck of the woods mate.
> 
> Thinking of going to a spit and saw dust tbh and make use of the session


stay out physique bumder!! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> The dc stretch you only have to do one. Not between every set lol.


Lies Kieren! Lies!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> stay out physique bumder!! :cursing:


And what you gonna do Frodo?

It'll be there mate most likely, time does it close?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lies Kieren! Lies!
> 
> :lol:


Did you not research it at all. One dc stretch is enough if done correctly believe me nearly has me crying lol.


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> And what you gonna do Frodo?
> 
> It'll be there mate most likely, time does it close?


5pm :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Did you not research it at all. One dc stretch is enough if done correctly believe me nearly has me crying lol.


FFS, I did that last time and you said "wrong Robert"


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> 5pm :lol:


So you don't even train then?

Apart from lifting food to your mouth :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> FFS, I did that last time and you said "wrong Robert"


Fcuk off lol. I didn't say doing it once is wrong did I? I remember you doing it wrong but can't remember how


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh that's it I think you done it before even doing any lifting. That's it. You should do it after training that muscle I think.


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> So you don't even train then?
> 
> Apart from lifting food to your mouth :lol:


see, you knew the answer to that one before you even asked the question! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Back

Rack Pulls (just below knee)

8x60kg

8x120kg

6x180kg

4x200kg

Failure @60kg

Meadows Row (15kg Plates)

10x1 Plate

8x2 Plates

6x3 Plates

Lat Pull Downs

10x50kg

10x100kg

4x140kg & 4 Partials - PB

Failure @ 50kg

Bicep work;

Standing DB Curls

Standing DB Hammer Curls

Drop set Preacher Curls

Done!


----------



## Queenie

Meadows row things feeling better now??


----------



## sxbarnes

Meadows rows.... have your shoulders fallen off your back yet?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Meadows row things feeling better now??


Yes 

Quite like them tbh, lower back pumps had taken hold from rack pulls lol

Made it all the better!


----------



## NorthernSoul

hey hey

*Chest Last Night*

Warm Up Deep stretches..

DB Incline Press

40kg x8

36kg x6

34kg x7

Cable Flies

12.5kg x15

10kg x14

10kg x14

7.5 x15

Pec Deck (Don't usually do this but just trying everything tonight for bit of fun)

50 or 60kg x15 (3 Sets)

Finished off using Chest Press machine, 50kg felt heavy but was doing it until failure with partials. Did 3 sets and shoulder started hurting again.

Bit of a different work out last night but feeling it this morning.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Meadows rows.... have your shoulders fallen off your back yet?


PMSL. I don't think so


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> hey hey
> 
> *Chest Last Night*
> 
> Warm Up Deep stretches..
> 
> DB Incline Press
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 36kg x6
> 
> 34kg x7
> 
> Cable Flies
> 
> 12.5kg x15
> 
> 10kg x14
> 
> 10kg x14
> 
> 7.5 x15
> 
> Pec Deck (Don't usually do this but just trying everything tonight for bit of fun)
> 
> 50 or 60kg x15 (3 Sets)
> 
> Finished off using Chest Press machine, 50kg felt heavy but was doing it until failure with partials. Did 3 sets and shoulder started hurting again.
> 
> Bit of a different work out last night but feeling it this morning.


Morning!

What's the working backwards on DB incline for?

Is that a dropset mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I don't think so


Perhaps I did mine wrong then:whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul

No. Glad you mention this because every beats me for it.

Listen to this.

I want to lift the heaviest I can, probably knowing what I did last night, I know I could do 44kg for atleast 4-6. BUT, if I want to lift the heaviest I can then I can't do so if I lift lots of other weights just below that weight as well. If I started on 34kg, then 36kg, then 38kg....then there is no way I could move onto the 40kg, I'd be too fvcked. So I always start with my heavy weight but obviously safely after doing alot of stretches...Always done it this way. Is this one of those personal things people do differently or would you class this as, wrong.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> No. Glad you mention this because every beats me for it.
> 
> Listen to this.
> 
> I want to lift the heaviest I can, probably knowing what I did last night, I know I could do 44kg for atleast 4-6. BUT, if I want to lift the heaviest I can then I can't do so if I lift lots of other weights just below that weight as well. If I started on 34kg, then 36kg, then 38kg....then there is no way I could move onto the 40kg, I'd be too fvcked. So I always start with my heavy weight but obviously safely after doing alot of stretches...Always done it this way. Is this one of those personal things people do differently or would you class this as, wrong.


So long as it works mate, who am I to teach about chest lol

And FFS.....

QUOTE PEOPLE!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> So long as it works mate, who am I to teach about chest lol
> 
> And FFS.....
> 
> QUOTE PEOPLE!!


Sorryyy!!! I liked your comment so you knew my presence had been in here!

Bet I will be doing 50kg DB in 3-4 weeks. propa monster me, like my avi


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Sorryyy!!! I liked your comment so you knew my presence had been in here!
> 
> Bet I will be doing 50kg DB in 3-4 weeks. propa monster me, like my avi


PMSL, you don't get like notifications on tapatalk :lol:

Haha, bet your not


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, you don't get like notifications on tapatalk :lol:
> 
> Haha, bet your not


Oh I didn't know. I'm on my computer at work 

game on then


----------



## NorthernSoul

im natty as well btw


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> No. Glad you mention this because every beats me for it.
> 
> Listen to this.
> 
> I want to lift the heaviest I can, probably knowing what I did last night, I know I could do 44kg for atleast 4-6. BUT, if I want to lift the heaviest I can then I can't do so if I lift lots of other weights just below that weight as well. If I started on 34kg, then 36kg, then 38kg....then there is no way I could move onto the 40kg, I'd be too fvcked. So I always start with my heavy weight but obviously safely after doing alot of stretches...Always done it this way. Is this one of those personal things people do differently or would you class this as, wrong.


A routine I did about 3 years ago made me work like this. Heaviest weights first then dropping down afterwards. it's an OK way to work as u said... I need to work up to it though or it would crush me.

I think u should poss work down in weight but up in reps though?


----------



## NorthernSoul

RXQueenie said:


> A routine I did about 3 years ago made me work like this. Heaviest weights first then dropping down afterwards. it's an OK way to work as u said... I need to work up to it though or it would crush me.
> 
> I think u should poss work down in weight but up in reps though?


Was thinking this also but I rarely stick to a plan LOL.

Diet...I want to say its slacking, but its actually not. The only reason i breach this subject is because I'm eating less and less chicken with my brocolis each day. I'm just finding it hard to chew the same sh1t over and over again, mainly down to it being the same sh1t over and over again. My jaw just wont do it. The taste as well...tomatoe sauce doesnt even cut it anymore. Think I'm gonna have to get some samon and tuna back on the cards, easy to slurp down me!


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> Was thinking this also but I rarely stick to a plan LOL.
> 
> Diet...I want to say its slacking, but its actually not. The only reason i breach this subject is because I'm eating less and less chicken with my brocolis each day. I'm just finding it hard to chew the same sh1t over and over again, mainly down to it being the same sh1t over and over again. My jaw just wont do it. The taste as well...tomatoe sauce doesnt even cut it anymore. Think I'm gonna have to get some samon and tuna back on the cards, easy to slurp down me!


Be creative!

For example: I'm allowed red meat on non-training days.... so switch it up between chilli, mince beef hot pot and this week I have homemade chilli burgers!

Dieting really shouldn't be boring.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stop eating chicken and broccoli every day then. It's not necessary at all


----------



## NorthernSoul

RXQueenie said:


> Be creative!
> 
> For example: I'm allowed red meat on non-training days.... so switch it up between chilli, mince beef hot pot and this week I have homemade chilli burgers!
> 
> Dieting really shouldn't be boring.


I know this would be easy with my own kitchen but I live with my parents. I have one shelf in the fridge where my food is allowed to go. I don't like to cause a fuss in their kitchen, I just like to prepare it in tubs at nighttime without making any smells in the house and thats it. It's just what I have to deal with until I move out. I had a dream the other night I lived with my gf in a flat close by and I just went in the cupboard and got some spagetti out and went in the fridge and got some mince out and made up spaghetti bolognese  i was happy in my dream and woke up sad


----------



## NorthernSoul

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT GUYS lol!

It is peckign head, so like I said I'll probs just buy some of that pre packed salmon or tuna tins, easy enough to take to work! Might use spinache instead of brocolli as well since I can buy bags of that and eat it raw, sprinkle abit of balsmaic on it and good to go.

But having my own lab at home id love to be creative and do things like you said queenie! I've just gotta take the quick, simple road for now! Always have done since day dot...probably explains my failures lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT GUYS lol!
> 
> It is peckign head, so like I said I'll probs just buy some of that pre packed salmon or tuna tins, easy enough to take to work! Might use spinache instead of brocolli as well since I can buy bags of that and eat it raw, sprinkle abit of balsmaic on it and good to go.
> 
> But having my own lab at home id love to be creative and do things like you said queenie! I've just gotta take the quick, simple road for now! Always have done since day dot...probably explains my failures lol


No failures mate. You look great IMO!

Good plan on the food, get some zero cal sauces off of Muscle food or something.

Everyday is different for me, chicken with a BBQ dry rub today, rice and pineapple. Then I'll have gammon later lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> No failures mate. You look great IMO!
> 
> Good plan on the food, get some zero cal sauces off of Muscle food or something.
> 
> Everyday is different for me, chicken with a BBQ dry rub today, rice and pineapple. Then I'll have gammon later lol


Aww thanks robby


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Aww thanks robby


No problem you fat cùnt!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slags!

Shoulders shortly.

Smith Press

DB Side Raises

Rear Delt Flys

Then some tricep work

Just jabbed and had a coughing fit PMSL

Oh the joys


----------



## TELBOR

Session done, and FFS right trap has popped again 

Ibuprofen going down shortly!

Shoulders

Smith Press

10x40kg

10x60kg

6x80kg

Failure @40kg

Rear Delt Flys - Machine

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Dropset

10x60kg

10x50kg

10x40kg

DB Side Raises

10x10kg

10x12.5kg

10x15kg

Failure @7.5kg

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

Nothing notable as this is when trap popped, was a right good twang.

But wanted to to triceps so did the flex Lewis 100 rep ones, was well pumped lol

Shakes and stuff done :beer:


----------



## Keeks

You and Chelsea with matching injuries......Aww you guys!  :tongue:

Hope it's nothing too bad anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You and Chelsea with matching injuries......Aww you guys!  :tongue:
> 
> Hope it's nothing too bad anyway.


2 peas in a pod me and @Chelsea 

It's what I pulled last year lol I'm not having deep tissue on it again!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 2 peas in a pod me and @Chelsea
> 
> It's what I pulled last year lol I'm not having deep tissue on it again!


Aye, I cant tell whose journal im in sometimes:whistling:

Hope it sorts quick Phil....


----------



## NorthernSoul

Shoulders

Side Raises (Propper slow and concentrated with a little second pause at top)

15kg - x15

15kg x15

12.5kg x15

10kg x12

10kg x12

Up weight from last weak.

Front raises ( Slow and second pause at top)

30kg Barbell

3 Sets x10

Drop Set of 24kg Kettle Bell, 20kg Barbell and 15kg barbell. 10 reps of each, 1 minute rest then straight back in for a total of 3 sets. This takes the air out your lungs.

My mate did military press but i skipped it due to shoulder, dont know if its that rotator cuff people always go on about not sure.

Shrugs

120kg x12

100kg x12

80kg x15

I can do alot heavier on this but since getting back into it I just haven't threw all the weight on yet.

Finished up with killing our traps out shrugging 20kg plates in each hand for about 40-50 reps x3

Oh, not done rear delts in ages, they are killing today...i take it is the barbell front raises that did them?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Aye, I cant tell whose journal im in sometimes:whistling:
> 
> Hope it sorts quick Phil....


Only 4st difference between us, 10st muscle difference though


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 2 peas in a pod me and @Chelsea
> 
> It's what I pulled last year lol I'm not having deep tissue on it again!


Aww.....get a room!!! :tongue:

Eeek, well hope its ok.



sxbarnes said:


> Aye, I cant tell whose journal im in sometimes:whistling:
> 
> Hope it sorts quick Phil....


 :lol: Slight difference being Rob's nowhere near as pervy as Chelsea. :lol:

And Rob's got chickens instead of a dog.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> But wanted to to triceps so did the flex Lewis 100 rep ones, was well pumped lol


what are these>?


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Aww.....get a room!!! :tongue:
> 
> Eeek, well hope its ok.
> 
> :lol: Slight difference being Rob's nowhere near as pervy as Chelsea. :lol:
> 
> And Rob's got chickens instead of a dog.


...and an imaginary cat


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> what are these>?


You asking Rob??


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> ...and an imaginary cat


No, dead cat and imaginary dog.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> what are these>?


20x Rope pull downs wide

20x Rope pull downs close

20x Rope Overhead

20x Bar Pushdowns

20x Bar Pulldowns

At 20kg, no rest, just go go go!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> No, dead cat and imaginary dog.


Is there a budgie too?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Is there a budgie too?


Chickens, not budgies. :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> 20x Rope pull downs wide
> 
> 20x Rope pull downs close
> 
> 20x Rope Overhead
> 
> 20x Bar Pushdowns
> 
> 20x Bar Pulldowns
> 
> At 20kg, no rest, just go go go!


crikey! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> crikey! :laugh:


Lol, was good to wrap up mate!

I'll find the vid, shows exercise and stretches etc


----------



## NorthernSoul

Is it a requirement to be as orange as the GoNutrition Logo when being a rep?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Is it a requirement to be as orange as the GoNutrition Logo when being a rep?


Don't be jelly mate, you have no AVI so your argument is not valid 

Anyway, I'm albino ATM :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

the monster logo is my trademark yall wouldnt know who i am without it! Plus, I have no one to photoshop me and put me infront of a black fancy background :laugh: im a little tan at the moment! nothign to extreme!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> the monster logo is my trademark yall wouldnt know who i am without it! Plus, I have no one to photoshop me and put me infront of a black fancy background :laugh: im a little tan at the moment! nothign to extreme!


PMSL I know you by your name, not that gay logo


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> PMSL I know you by your name, not that gay logo


You just never fail to impress me rob do you. have a rep!


----------



## NorthernSoul

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to R0BLET again."

Apparently I give you too much love..


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to R0BLET again."
> 
> Apparently I give you too much love..


What are reps? Lol

Haven't given any in ages


----------



## Kennyken

R0BLET said:


> @Juic3Up


Rob how long between these two pics mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Rob how long between these two pics mate?


2 years 8 months

And and before you ask;

1 x 12 week Test e and Dbol

1x 8 Week test e tren e mast e

1x 6 week rip blend


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 2 years 8 months
> 
> And and before you ask;
> 
> 1 x 12 week Test e and Dbol
> 
> 1x 8 Week test e tren e mast e
> 
> 1x 6 week rip blend


What did you take for the other two years?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What did you take for the other two years?


Creatine 

Thinking about it I did a dbol only for 6 weeks :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

GN Strawberry & Cream. Pecks head every morning!

Oh bywaysies..i went tesco last night and got me some mince, tuna and spinache...good boy to me


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> GN Strawberry & Cream. Pecks head every morning!
> 
> Oh bywaysies..i went tesco last night and got me some mince, tuna and spinache...good boy to me


Good lad :beer:

That's gonna be horrible all in one tub


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Good lad :beer:
> 
> That's gonna be horrible all in one tub


Well I was gonna put my mince with my mash at lunch time and put spinache with my tuna and splash some balsamic on the spinache.

350g lean steak mince for like £3.50

750g regular mince for £3.50

I opted for the regular mince!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Slept like a log, snoring loads though PMSL

Took one of the mrs's amitriptyline tabs, out like a light 

Rest day today, back on it tomorrow :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Slept like a log, snoring loads though PMSL
> 
> Took one of the mrs's amitriptyline tabs, out like a light
> 
> Rest day today, back on it tomorrow :beer:


Whats that, sleeping pill?

I think this GHRP2 is giving me better sleep than I used to anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Whats that, sleeping pill?
> 
> I think this GHRP2 is giving me better sleep than I used to anyway.


Nah, it's a nerve blocker - pain killer.

Mrs is prescribed them so she is pain free in bed, she has 3 lol

1 wiped me out


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just signed up to Pure Gym Urban Exchange Manchester!

I'll be in there from 5.30 till 6.30am mon - friday before work  morning cardio time! This way I can fit in more Deads, biceps and legs which I haven't been doing much of..as well as the cardio obv. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Just signed up to Pure Gym Urban Exchange Manchester!
> 
> I'll be in there from 5.30 till 6.30am mon - friday before work  morning cardio time! This way I can fit in more Deads, biceps and legs which I haven't been doing much of..as well as the cardio obv. Looking forward to it!


Nice work mate, should help loads!

You best stick to it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Soooo tired today!

I think it's the sleeping aid more than anything lol

Anyway, just polished off some chicken, rice with grilled peppers, courgettes and pineapple chunks


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Soooo tired today!
> 
> I think it's the sleeping aid more than anything lol
> 
> Anyway, just polished off some chicken, rice with grilled peppers, courgettes and pineapple chunks


You see, yours sounds nice...but when it comes to it I just really cant be ****d adding the peppers, pinapple courgette etc just through time and effort reasons and the reason that the real deal for our goals is in the chicken and rice so thats all I'd end up cooking.

I will stick to it. £20 quid a month extra and 15quid joining fee i just paid. Should be okay till summer time and I'll cancel it after then as soon as I DO get to my goal. If I like things maybe I'll stay on!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You see, yours sounds nice...but when it comes to it I just really cant be ****d adding the peppers, pinapple courgette etc just through time and effort reasons and the reason that the real deal for our goals is in the chicken and rice so thats all I'd end up cooking.
> 
> I will stick to it. £20 quid a month extra and 15quid joining fee i just paid. Should be okay till summer time and I'll cancel it after then as soon as I DO get to my goal. If I like things maybe I'll stay on!


Lol, you throw the extra bits on the George Foreman as the chicken is cooking you silly sod.

So same time, minimal effort you lazy cùnt 

Ah, could have given you a promo code for free join up PMSL


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you throw the extra bits on the George Foreman as the chicken is cooking you silly sod.
> 
> So same time, minimal effort you lazy cùnt
> 
> Ah, could have given you a promo code for free join up PMSL


  great...just great! you owe me 15quid!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Soooo tired today!
> 
> I think it's the sleeping aid more than anything lol
> 
> Anyway, just polished off some chicken, rice with grilled peppers, courgettes and pineapple chunks


COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!!!!!!! :bounce:


Lol, only have coffee when I get up.

Water, water, water..... And a caffeine tab here and there


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol, only have coffee when I get up.
> 
> Water, water, water..... And a caffeine tab here and there


Coffee with caffeine tablets, that's where you're going wrong fella!  And water as well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juic3Up said:


> You see, yours sounds nice...but when it comes to it I just really cant be ****d adding the peppers, pinapple courgette etc just through time and effort reasons and the reason that the real deal for our goals is in the chicken and rice so thats all I'd end up cooking.
> 
> I will stick to it. £20 quid a month extra and 15quid joining fee i just paid. Should be okay till summer time and I'll cancel it after then as soon as I DO get to my goal. If I like things maybe I'll stay on!


Lol you not a big fan of fibre, vitamins, digestive enzymes oh and flavour then??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you not a big fan of fibre, vitamins, digestive enzymes oh and flavour then??


Worried he'll go bald mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you not a big fan of fibre, vitamins, digestive enzymes oh and flavour then??


lmao you make me feel such a tw4t :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Some pictures of meals from past few days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144763
> 
> 
> View attachment 144764
> 
> 
> View attachment 144765
> 
> 
> View attachment 144766
> 
> 
> Some pictures of meals from past few days


Jesus Christ. Do you like hot sauce? Tabasco has no calories in it, nether does franks buffalo sauce. Both lovey and make that stuff more interesting


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144763
> 
> 
> View attachment 144764
> 
> 
> View attachment 144765
> 
> 
> View attachment 144766
> 
> 
> Some pictures of meals from past few days


Looks bland lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus Christ. Do you like hot sauce? Tabasco has no calories in it, nether does franks buffalo sauce. Both lovey and make that stuff more interesting


My man :beer:

Can't beat a bit of Helmans mayo too


----------



## NorthernSoul

Helmans mayo gets boring after a while. I've put balsamic on my spinache.

When i have stuff with mash though i dont need flavour coz i love mash and everything just goes down with it...apart from chicken.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Helmans mayo gets boring after a while. I've put balsamic on my spinache.
> 
> When i have stuff with mash though i dont need flavour coz i love mash and everything just goes down with it...apart from chicken.


You add cheese to mash


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> You add cheese to mash


butter does me just fineypoos!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> butter does me just fineypoos!


Chilli sauce would be good lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Chilli sauce would be good lol


my mouth would be on fire LOL i know this is a joke lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> my mouth would be on fire LOL i know this is a joke lol


Puff


----------



## TELBOR

Tricep doms are blooming lovely! 100 reps is staying in 

Dinner 'twas grand!

Pulled pork on a part baked baguette, homemade wedges 



And some super greens to was it down :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Well after I did 500 I dread to think what my tris are gonna be like. Watched the vid again after the tris get all the blood in you are supposed to do some heavy tricep work which I didn't do! So will do that next week


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Tricep doms are blooming lovely! 100 reps is staying in
> 
> Dinner 'twas grand!
> 
> Pulled pork on a part baked baguette, homemade wedges
> 
> View attachment 144779
> 
> 
> And some super greens to was it down :beer:


Love those tricep doms! Mine stay rock solid for a day or so afterwards too


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Well after I did 500 I dread to think what my tris are gonna be like. Watched the vid again after the tris get all the blood in you are supposed to do some heavy tricep work which I didn't do! So will do that next week


Haha, yes mate. Stretches and some heavy work, but that's for a purely tricep session.

Nice to wrap up with after chest or shoulders isn't it


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> Love those tricep doms! Mine stay rock solid for a day or so afterwards too


Good old doms! Love em :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Haha, yes mate. Stretches and some heavy work, but that's for a purely tricep session.
> 
> Nice to wrap up with after chest or shoulders isn't it


Forgot the stretches too. What am I?


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Good old doms! Love em :beer:


How's tricks mate, been a while since I posted in here.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Forgot the stretches too. What am I?


You sound like me lol


----------



## TELBOR

For anyone else who wants a go at it


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> How's tricks mate, been a while since I posted in here.


Usual mate, moan about stuff, grow at the same rate as a 30 year old midget and eat nice food :lol:

How are you anyway, Where have you been hiding.....?


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Usual mate, moan about stuff, grow at the same rate as a 30 year old midget and eat nice food :lol:
> 
> How are you anyway, Where have you been hiding.....?


I'm good mate, on a bulk atm so bloated to **** with a bit of moon face if you know what I mean 

Been busy with work, a few different forums (bodybuilding, World of Warcraft etc) but been smashing the gym in. All positive mate 

You seem to be growing a bit more than a 30 year old midget though


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> I'm good mate, on a bulk atm so bloated to **** with a bit of moon face if you know what I mean
> 
> Been busy with work, a few different forums (bodybuilding, World of Warcraft etc) but been smashing the gym in. All positive mate
> 
> You seem to be growing a bit more than a 30 year old midget though


Moon face, one of my worries PMSL

Are you on cycle then?

World of what....? @Sambuca is into that shizzle, get a room with him :lol:

Good to hear sessions are getting smashed mate :beer:


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Moon face, one of my worries PMSL
> 
> Are you on cycle then?
> 
> World of what....? @Sambuca is into that shizzle, get a room with him :lol:
> 
> Good to hear sessions are getting smashed mate :beer:


Aye, on a cycle mate. Got a journal going on another BB forum but for some reason I'm not allowed to mention the site here. Basically, I'm on Test-E, Test-P & Deca with a dbol kicker for around 15 weeks. Smashing about 3.6-4k calories in too. 4 weeks in, 9lbs gained. I get the ole moon face so bad man. I look like the guy from Naked Gun who dies with the fire-hose in his mouth:



Yeah, WoW. Gave it up for the first time in 7 years or something in October but it's reeled me back in


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> Aye, on a cycle mate. Got a journal going on another BB forum but for some reason I'm not allowed to mention the site here. Basically, I'm on Test-E, Test-P & Deca with a dbol kicker for around 15 weeks. Smashing about 3.6-4k calories in too. 4 weeks in, 9lbs gained. I get the ole moon face so bad man. I look like the guy from Naked Gun who dies with the fire-hose in his mouth:
> 
> View attachment 144785
> 
> 
> Yeah, WoW. Gave it up for the first time in 7 years or something in October but it's reeled me back in


Ah I see 

Lovely stuff mate, NPP is on the cards next time for me. You like deca?

PMSL, classic films! Funny as fùck :beer:

Oh dear, is it really that addictive?


----------



## Suprakill4

World of Warcraft. Pmsl. Ruined my brothers 7 year relationship.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Moon face, one of my worries PMSL
> 
> Are you on cycle then?
> 
> World of what....? @Sambuca is into that shizzle, get a room with him :lol:
> 
> Good to hear sessions are getting smashed mate :beer:


I used to be when I was 9 stone

6 x gladiator sambuca appears :lol:


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Ah I see
> 
> Lovely stuff mate, NPP is on the cards next time for me. You like deca?
> 
> PMSL, classic films! Funny as fùck :beer:
> 
> Oh dear, is it really that addictive?


I used to play WoW at quite a hardcore level in the early days, but it takes up so much time that when I stopped I found myself actually having nothing to do! lol.

Absolutely love Deca. I chucked it in for the last 3 weeks of a previous cycle and the gains were immense. I get all the sides though - Acne, nightsweats etc. Making me think that trying Tren one day is never gonna transpire


----------



## Goosh

Suprakill4 said:


> World of Warcraft. Pmsl. Ruined my brothers 7 year relationship.


I know a few people who had "problems" with their other halves. It really does suck up your time. On the other hand, I know many more that made it work with their partners. All depends on the people I imagine



Sambuca said:


> I used to be when I was 9 stone
> 
> 6 x gladiator sambuca appears :lol:


Why am I not surprised @Sambuca was a PVP'er


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> World of Warcraft. Pmsl. Ruined my brothers 7 year relationship.


With his PC?


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> I used to play WoW at quite a hardcore level in the early days, but it takes up so much time that when I stopped I found myself actually having nothing to do! lol.
> 
> Absolutely love Deca. I chucked it in for the last 3 weeks of a previous cycle and the gains were immense. I get all the sides though - Acne, nightsweats etc. Making me think that trying Tren one day is never gonna transpire


Get on the tren!!!!

:lol:

I'm hoping the NPP sides don't rear their head like long ester.... Best not


----------



## Suprakill4

Goosh said:


> I know a few people who had "problems" with their other halves. It really does suck up your time. On the other hand, I know many more that made it work with their partners. All depends on the people I imagine
> 
> Why am I not surprised @Sambuca was a PVP'er


My brothers best mate started on it. Also nearly ended his relationship. I've seen my brother play it, how someone can get addicted to that sh1t is beyond me. Fcuking wizard and troll running around wtf lol. No offence at all but it looks terrible.


----------



## Sambuca

Goosh said:


> I know a few people who had "problems" with their other halves. It really does suck up your time. On the other hand, I know many more that made it work with their partners. All depends on the people I imagine
> 
> Why am I not surprised @Sambuca was a PVP'er


Ha

Highest rated ret paladin in Europe. Used to get paid cash to boost people to gladiator.

My team used to transfer battle groups and get rank 1 just to **** everyone off lol

Loved it


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> No offence at all but it looks terrible.


Agreed


----------



## TELBOR

Sambuca said:


> Ha
> 
> Highest rated ret paladin in Europe. Used to get paid cash to boost people to gladiator.
> 
> My team used to transfer battle groups and get rank 1 just to **** everyone off lol
> 
> Loved it


*liked....

Because I'm glad you don't do it anymore :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

Mila the ret paladin

Fml lol


----------



## Goosh

Suprakill4 said:


> My brothers best mate started on it. Also nearly ended his relationship. I've seen my brother play it, how someone can get addicted to that sh1t is beyond me. Fcuking wizard and troll running around wtf lol. No offence at all but it looks terrible.


No offense taken. Each to their own mate, tbh.

Like I say, some people let it take over their lives, some people manage it. It's like anything else - if you have an addictive personality or no self-restraint then it will take over - like anything else.

In the early days, I played with a lot of "real-life" friends, so it was a social thing for me. Was also much cheaper than going down the pub for the same amount of hours which is what we all used to do.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> *liked....
> 
> Because I'm glad you don't do it anymore :lol:


Haha I miss my geek days.

Used to play competitive quake 3 and counter strike. Loved cs <3


----------



## Sambuca

Goosh said:


> No offense taken. Each to their own mate, tbh.
> 
> Like I say, some people let it take over their lives, some people manage it. It's like anything else - if you have an addictive personality or no self-restraint then it will take over - like anything else.
> 
> In the early days, I played with a lot of "real-life" friends, so it was a social thing for me. Was also much cheaper than going down the pub for the same amount of hours which is what we all used to do.


I was addicted. Played 16hrs minimum everyday lol


----------



## Goosh

Sambuca said:


> Haha I miss my geek days.
> 
> Used to play competitive quake 3 and counter strike. Loved cs <3


Was all about RTCW for me. Good ole Quake engine. Miss those days


----------



## Goosh

Sambuca said:


> I was addicted. Played 16hrs minimum everyday lol


I lived my parents at the time. Used to ring my mam to log me on when I finished work so I would be there for raid invites and not miss a spot due to a high server population. Yeppers, addicted myself


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk this I'm leaving your journal I'm afraid ROBLET. First it's taken over by everyone and their dog using it as their own journal, now there blo0dy WOW geeks taking over will you fcuming man up and own this journal ffs. Lol!

I actually lost having a brother cos of that game as it's all he done. Probably the same about 16 hours a day.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 144786
> 
> 
> Mila the ret paladin
> 
> Fml lol
> 
> View attachment 144787


Lmfao!!!! Please tell me you didn't create these 'characters' Sam?


----------



## Sambuca

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao!!!! Please tell me you didn't create these 'characters' Sam?


The first one had about 380 days played on it pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody fantasy gaming bollocks!

FFS 

Anyway, double session today.

Going to do chest shortly and I'm doing legs with a mate later tonight.

So it'll be a lovely day for carbs :lol:

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Bloody fantasy gaming bollocks!
> 
> FFS
> 
> Anyway, double session today.
> 
> Going to do chest shortly and I'm doing legs with a mate later tonight.
> 
> So it'll be a lovely day for carbs :lol:
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Fcuk double sessions. Mate I tried to jab last night. Nightmare, delt would only take .2 ml!!!


----------



## Goosh

R0BLET said:


> Bloody fantasy gaming bollocks!
> 
> FFS
> 
> Anyway, double session today.
> 
> Going to do chest shortly and I'm doing legs with a mate later tonight.
> 
> So it'll be a lovely day for carbs :lol:
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


You enjoy your double sesion mate, I'm gonna play some WoW 

Srs: Do you feel much benefit when doing double sessions? I've tried it a few times and I've always felt a bit **** in the 2nd session.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk double sessions. Mate I tried to jab last night. Nightmare, delt would only take .2 ml!!!


Embrace double sessions lol

I'll rest over the weekend mate 

0.2ml..... That's wànk!

Pecs and tri's :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Goosh said:


> You enjoy your double sesion mate, I'm gonna play some WoW
> 
> Srs: Do you feel much benefit when doing double sessions? I've tried it a few times and I've always felt a bit **** in the 2nd session.


PMSL, world of willies? 

Very rare I do double sessions mate, generally evening ones are better after all the food etc.

Only really going to ruin my mate lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

Worst morning read up ever! Refrain yourself from this WoW stuff.

That grubbins looked tasty Roblet, wouldn't mind a nice white baguette!

Back Last night! I usually start with lat pulls downs, close and wide but by the time I get to the last parts of the work out my muscles are too weak, so this week started on deadlifts and went backwards to do lat pull downs last.

Deads

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

120kg x2 (my grip failed so when i dropped it i couldnt do any more, if my grip was fine i could of kept going).

Last 2 sets with Deadlifts i felt something that i havent before. Felt a strain go from my lower back to my lower lats, it felt like it was only doing some good instead of bad, more like working other muscles than a strain i probably mean.

Wide Grip Lats

60kg x10

70kg x10

90kg x10 (wasnt best form)

80kg x10 (was failing last few)

Rows (Row Machine)

40kg x15

60kg x10

80kg x10 (Wasnt the best form and squeeze but atleast i know where about i am at)

60kg x10

We did shrugs on shoulder day so none of those today. Back day seams to last forever.

Biceps we finished up on. 3 sets 30kg barbell curls about 12 reps. Then super setted with some lower weights and did some 21's. Not been doing any heavy work out with biceps for the past year, i take it my heavy back work outs has kept them how i want them but going to start doing them heavy soon. I just want to keep them in proportion, when my arms are pumped i just look stupid.

Diet yesterday was..

30g oats + 3 scoops GN whey

50g nuts

500g mash + 250g mince beef meat (ALOT of mash i know but wont be all the time)

2 cups full of spinache +250g mince beef meat

Banana

200g pork ribs (no sauce) + onions

3 scoops GN whey

Defo under 150g carbs, not sure about calories yet but if i had to put a guess on it, 2,300!

so...whassup !


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oh here is my new Split!

*Monday*

AM - Deads/Biceps

PM - Chest/Triceps

*Tuesday*

AM - Cardio/Abs

PM - Shoulders

*Wednesday*

AM - Cardio

PM - Rest

*Thursday*

AM - Cardio/Abs

PM - Back

*Friday*

AM - Legs

PM - Extra Chest and Tris

how this look 8)


----------



## TELBOR

@Juic3Up lovely stuff mate, 500g mash PMSL

That's a good heap!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Oh here is my new Split!
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> AM - Deads/Biceps
> 
> PM - Chest/Triceps
> 
> *Tuesday*
> 
> AM - Cardio/Abs
> 
> PM - Shoulders
> 
> *Wednesday*
> 
> AM - Cardio
> 
> PM - Rest
> 
> *Thursday*
> 
> AM - Cardio/Abs
> 
> PM - Back
> 
> *Friday*
> 
> AM - Legs
> 
> PM - Extra Chest and Tris
> 
> how this look 8)


Monday.... Talk to me lol

Dead, Biceps, Chest and Tri's?

You can right off shoulders Tuesday if you do that lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'm not doing any military press because my shoulder is fvcked, so when it comes to shoulders my triceps arent being worked. I'm only doing side raises, front raises and rears.


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Smith Incline Press

12x60kg

10x80kg

6x100kg

4x105kg

Flat DB Press

10x20kg

8x37.5kg

6x40kg

Cable Flys

10x15kg

10x20kg

10x25kg

Seated Press

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

100 rep tricep to wrap up :beer:

Usual supps and shít pre/intra/post and then just had 6 eggs and 2 brown toast at work.

Shakes, Chicken, Rice etc through the day, Chicken and spuds later before training again


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm not doing any military press because my shoulder is fvcked, so when it comes to shoulders my triceps arent being worked. I'm only doing side raises, front raises and rears.


Just thinking Mondays sessions will be a killer mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Smith Incline Press
> 
> 12x60kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> 4x105kg
> 
> Flat DB Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 8x37.5kg
> 
> 6x40kg
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> Seated Press
> 
> 10x50kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> 100 rep tricep to wrap up :beer:
> 
> Usual supps and shít pre/intra/post and then just had 6 eggs and 2 brown toast at work.
> 
> Shakes, Chicken, Rice etc through the day, Chicken and spuds later before training again


Swear you are about the same as me! Apart from cable flies! I like to lower my cable fly weight for the better squeeze and contraction


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Swear you are about the same as me! Apart from cable flies! I like to lower my cable fly weight for the better squeeze and contraction


Haha, we're similar mate 

Yeah mine are slow and squeezed on the positive and stretched on the negative. Not my best exercise tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juic3Up said:


> I'm not doing any military press because my shoulder is fvcked, so when it comes to shoulders my triceps arent being worked. I'm only doing side raises, front raises and rears.


Have you tried wide grip upright rows mate? Do them in the smith and grip bar wider than you think. I find them really good for delts and they hit traps hard too.

Some people don't like upright rows because of shoulder problems and I agree when grip is close but doing them wider seems to make a difference for me. Worth a pop.


----------



## Richie186

X2 on that. I use a wide grip to really hit side delts and traps but find it easier on an ez bar rather than smith.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you tried wide grip upright rows mate? Do them in the smith and grip bar wider than you think. I find them really good for delts and they hit traps hard too.
> 
> Some people don't like upright rows because of shoulder problems and I agree when grip is close but doing them wider seems to make a difference for me. Worth a pop.


Thanks mate ill certainly give it a try next week!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> X2 on that. I use a wide grip to really hit side delts and traps but find it easier on an ez bar rather than smith.


Yeah it depends how your wrists are really as to what angle works best. I seem to get on best with a straight bar and a thumbless grip. If I grip it normally with thumb under it hurts wrists.


----------



## NorthernSoul

This pic is from my ****ty phone camera again and its a close up of stomache from doin like a double front bi shot. It kinda stretches my skin and fat out abit rather than just being slouched but it can still give us an indicator of whereabouts i can be in the next coming month because i have improved still. with the extra training and cardio going in this week commencing hopefully sooner rather than!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144811
> 
> 
> This pic is from my ****ty phone camera again and its a close up of stomache from doin like a double front bi shot. It kinda stretches my skin and fat out abit rather than just being slouched but it can still give us an indicator of whereabouts i can be in the next coming month because i have improved still. with the extra training and cardio going in this week commencing hopefully sooner rather than!


You been drawing on your cock again?

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> You been drawing on your cock again?
> 
> :lol:


Lmao. thats simba btw. had to explain this before on here for anyone confused. dont ask..


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Lmao. thats simba btw. had to explain this before on here for anyone confused. dont ask..


Ah yes I remember now... ****.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

No session tonight PMSL

Mate ducked out, never mind. Pretty tired tbh.

Anyway, gonna have pulled pork again shortly with same trimmings as last night - wedges and baguette 

Plus 1ltr of Gold top milk..... And 500g Greek yog 

Jabs.... Hmmmmm.... Pinned 1ml rip240 this morning.

Needed to do some Test E so did that just now and also another 1ml of the rip240 :lol:

Forgot I'd already done it!!

Suppose that's a good thing as I can't feel pip from it :beer:

So I'll skip tomorrow and back on Sunday!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Piling the cals in mate. Any idea how many a day?

Just had spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Piling the cals in mate. Any idea how many a day?
> 
> Just had spaghetti and meatballs


Got to be done lol

Stopped counting tbh mate, most days 4k ish, this meal is colossal so I may quickly add it up tbh and have a laugh 

Any good? I hope you cooked it as mrs ginger Ben needs to put her feet up running that business all day :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Got to be done lol
> 
> Stopped counting tbh mate, most days 4k ish, this meal is colossal so I may quickly add it up tbh and have a laugh
> 
> Any good? I hope you cooked it as mrs ginger Ben needs to put her feet up running that business all day :lol:


And she's growing a mini ginger ninja too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Got to be done lol
> 
> Stopped counting tbh mate, most days 4k ish, this meal is colossal so I may quickly add it up tbh and have a laugh
> 
> Any good? I hope you cooked it as mrs ginger Ben needs to put her feet up running that business all day :lol:


Was very tasty mate. Homemade sauce. Bit of bacon, garlic, tin of toms, herbs and some green olives in chilli oil. Lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And she's growing a mini ginger ninja too. :thumbup1:


Sounds like something you buy in the shops :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was very tasty mate. Homemade sauce. Bit of bacon, garlic, tin of toms, herbs and some green olives in chilli oil. Lovely


That does sound grand!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That does sound grand!!


Just wish shed had a sarnie so I could have eaten it all pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like something you buy in the shops :lol:


 :lol: No that's the babies name, remember, we named Ben's baby a while back. :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Just wish shed had a sarnie so I could have eaten it all pmsl


 mg: :nono: Tut tut Ben!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Piling the cals in mate. Any idea how many a day?
> 
> Just had spaghetti and meatballs


Coincidence I just had exactly the same with chunks of Parmesan.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Coincidence I just had exactly the same with chunks of Parmesan.


I'm bloated... That is all :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> I'm bloated... That is all :lol:


I think you are confusing bloated, with fat?


----------



## NorthernSoul

roblet, suprakill, sxbarnes and me. can we all be ukm best friends?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> roblet, suprakill, sxbarnes and me. can we all be ukm best friends?


No. Fùck off!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> No. Fùck off!


Apart from Jim it'll be the first time I've had any friends. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside..... Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Apart from Jim it'll be the first time I've had any friends. I feel all warm and fuzzy inside..... Lol


That's the NPP mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> That's the NPP mate :lol:


Ffs. Was beginning to feel like a normal person who people want to be friends with  lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> No. Fùck off!


haha ill ask again in a month see where we are all at :laugh:

Gna post some pics up next just taken now. from my iphone again. i can see some improvement on my abdomial region and ill post leg shot. you cant laugh at leg shot because ive only trained them for half a year and not even properly, just on and off!...like you robby


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> haha ill ask again in a month see where we are all at :laugh:
> 
> Gna post some pics up next just taken now. from my iphone again. i can see some improvement on my abdomial region and ill post leg shot. you cant laugh at leg shot because ive only trained them for half a year and not even properly, just on and off!...like you robby


I have good legs


----------



## NorthernSoul

Dont laugh plz


----------



## NorthernSoul

The front on belly shot i am tensed btw


----------



## NorthernSoul

But, it is an improvement from a week or 2 ago.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144870
> View attachment 144871
> 
> 
> Dont laugh plz


Lean mate, just need to smash the fùck out them on heavy leg press and extensions.

Should respond well when you do a bulk again


----------



## Richie186

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144870
> View attachment 144871
> 
> 
> Dont laugh plz


That's the poshest bathroom I've ever seen.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> That's the poshest bathroom I've ever seen.


More impressive than his physique isn't it


----------



## Keeks

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144870
> View attachment 144871
> 
> 
> Dont laugh plz


Looking good, and loving that bathroom!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Looking good, and loving that bathroom!!! :thumbup1:


It's nice.... But he can't cook food with flavour in that house :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Sucks being stuck in the McDonald's drive through.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> It's nice.... But he can't cook food with flavour in that house :lol:


 :lol: I'd eat flavourless food if I had that bathroom, cant have everything.



Suprakill4 said:


> Sucks being stuck in the McDonald's drive through.


 :ban: What you getting?


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Sucks being stuck in the McDonald's drive through.


Happy meal I bet :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'd eat flavourless food if I had that bathroom, cant have everything.
> 
> :ban: What you getting?


Big tasty meal with bacon. Ridge cut BBQ chips with sour cream and chive dip. Lion mcflurry. Mm.


----------



## Ginger Ben

He live in Buckingham palace? Fvck me that's almost as big as my bathroom


----------



## NorthernSoul

LOL just fell asleep and woke up now.

It's the folks house haha, its really nice though shame ill be moving out HOPEFULLY next year. Can't put a price on your own privacy and just living and being and doing what you are.

Oh and supra, since you mention it I went into work today and stopped by mcdonalds and my order was going to be the exact same as yours. But I just went for 20 mcnuggets and the lion bar. Think its like 800kl for nuggets and 340 kls for the ice cream. Wasnt gna say anything though


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> LOL just fell asleep and woke up now.
> 
> It's the folks house haha, its really nice though shame ill be moving out HOPEFULLY next year. Can't put a price on your own privacy and just living and being and doing what you are.
> 
> Oh and supra, since you mention it I went into work today and stopped by mcdonalds and my order was going to be the exact same as yours. But I just went for 20 mcnuggets and the lion bar. Think its like 800kl for nuggets and 340 kls for the ice cream. Wasnt gna say anything though


So cutting is going to plan.....

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> roblet, suprakill, sxbarnes and me. can we all be ukm best friends?


Fwend??


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Happy meal I bet :lol:


When did Supra ever look happy?


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> So cutting is going to plan.....
> 
> :lol:


in a way mr smartypants LOL. I feel better, happier, optimistic etc. As well as being on a calorie deficit, I'm trying to up my weights each week still and I'm thinking that could be the key to a successful cut. I've never tried to cut or loose BF and still increased my weights.

I'll add also 80mg Wildcat Tbol per day is alot more than a helping hand. Can't wait to come off gear though. You'd be shocked if you knew my secrets


----------



## NorthernSoul

sxbarnes said:


> Fwend??


Lmao


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 144870
> View attachment 144871
> 
> 
> Dont laugh plz


Good lean base there mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> He live in Buckingham palace? Fvck me that's almost as big as my bathroom


Buck house or Wetherspoons?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> in a way mr smartypants LOL. I feel better, happier, optimistic etc. As well as being on a calorie deficit, I'm trying to up my weights each week still and I'm thinking that could be the key to a successful cut. I've never tried to cut or loose BF and still increased my weights.
> 
> I'll add also 80mg Wildcat Tbol per day is alot more than a helping hand. Can't wait to come off gear though. You'd be shocked if you knew my secrets


Probably need some tren to pull that off 

Haha, takes a lot to shock me mate :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Two days now. Tricep DOMS:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Two days now. Tricep DOMS:thumb:


Haha! Great aren't they :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Great aren't they :beer:


Not wrong mate. Bis & tris next week:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Not wrong mate. Bis & tris next week:thumb:


Yeah think I'll drop a session in to do arms over too, maybe late tomorrow night..... We'll see.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yeah think I'll drop a session in to do arms over too, maybe late tomorrow night..... We'll see.




Arms......AGAIN!??!? :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> Arms......AGAIN!??!? :thumb:


Even I'm with Rob on this one. Is that his imaginary cat?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Even I'm with Rob on this one. Is that his imaginary cat?


 :lol: He had an imaginary cat?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 144897
> 
> 
> Arms......AGAIN!??!? :thumb:


I know, 2 dedicated arms sessions in 3 weeks. Turning into a right soft lad :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> When did Supra ever look happy?


Hahaha. I have actually found a pic I'm smiling on!!!! Madness j know.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. I have a thallus found a pic I'm smiling on!!!! Madness j know.


Look more sinister than happy tbh mate :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Look more sinister than happy tbh mate :lol:


Lol that's true!


----------



## TELBOR

Just had a rice flour and whey shake, surprisingly nice.

@Suprakill4 telling me it's not nice the nonce 

That was about 30 mins ago and no bloat, so happy with that!

89p for 1.5kg at Tesco in the foreign section :beer:

Macros


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Just had a rice flour and whey shake, surprisingly nice.
> 
> @Suprakill4 telling me it's not nice the nonce
> 
> That was about 30 mins ago and no bloat, so happy with that!
> 
> 89p for 1.5kg at Tesco in the foreign section :beer:
> 
> Macros
> 
> View attachment 144937


It aint fcuking nice though is it. It's not intolerable but certainly not 'nice' lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> It aint fcuking nice though is it. It's not intolerable but certainly not 'nice' lol.


PMSL, it's a nice change from oats :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, it's a nice change from oats :lol:


Both horrible lol


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies!

To say I haven't eaten enough this weekend is an understatement.

Been bloody non stop with crap that needed doing.

Anyway, just about to have some brisket and homemade wedges (yes I'm addicted to them) 

Bit of broccoli too and some Greek yog.

Food prepped for tomorrow;

Chicken and an avocado and chilli mix I've just rustled up :beer:

Chicken and spuds too.

Then some diced beef in a black bean sauce for tomorrow night.

Between meals will be the rice flour and whey and I'll be throwing more nuts and rice cakes through the day to get cals up.

Can't eat at desk so has to be little things like that.

Should hit 3k cals before I get home with pre/intra and post cals from first off in the morning.

Not particularly gaining size and more leaning out, damn tren! Hence cals going up.

Defo NPP next time I think


----------



## Suprakill4

Cr4p that needed doing?!?!? Getting your car cleaned is a poor excuse for missing meals you cvnt. Sort ya sh1t out noblet lol!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Also mate. Do you get up to pee most nights? Why not have a shake sat next to the toilet to neck if you do get up. That's what I do. 40g whey 20ml olive oil and just drink while I'm sat down having a wee. (Sat down cos don't need to turn any lights on and fully wake up that way not cos I have a vadge)


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Cr4p that needed doing?!?!? Getting your car cleaned is a poor excuse for missing meals you cvnt. Sort ya sh1t out noblet lol!!!!!


PMSL, plus my cripple OH and kids I've had a busy day


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Also mate. Do you get up to pee most nights? Why not have a shake sat next to the toilet to neck if you do get up. That's what I do. 40g whey 20ml olive oil and just drink while I'm sat down having a wee. (Sat down cos don't need to turn any lights on and fully wake up that way not cos I have a vadge)


Every night tbh mate lol and I take the mrs to the toilet too, cos her legs don't work :lol:

Good shout tbh, help cals go up :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL, plus my cripple OH and kids I've had a busy day


Sorry mate all I can hear is excuses. Takes 20 seconds to drink a shake whilst they clean your car.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Every night tbh mate lol and I take the mrs to the toilet too, cos her legs don't work :lol:
> 
> Good shout tbh, help cals go up :beer:


Definitely do that then. It's another few hundred cals so easily done. Plus, I don't really like the fact we force feed all day to keep out body in an anabolic state and grow, yet then fast for 8 hours when it's so easy to neck a shake.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely do that then. It's another few hundred cals so easily done. Plus, I don't really like the fact we force feed all day to keep out body in an anabolic state and grow, yet then fast for 8 hours when it's so easy to neck a shake.


True mate, I'll pop one next to the sink 

So you have whey, evoo and that's it?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I'll pop one next to the sink
> 
> So you have whey, evoo and that's it?


Yes mate just to up cals and keep protein in. Won't need carbs through the night.


----------



## sxbarnes

Are you allowed to pin at your desk though?


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Are you allowed to pin at your desk though?


Believe it or not I pin my peptides and slin at desk. In an office with over 100 people lol!


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> Believe it or not I pin my peptides and slin at desk. In an office with over 100 people lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

??


----------



## sxbarnes

Bloody sh1t phone mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

Suprakill4 said:


> Believe it or not I pin my peptides and slin at desk. In an office with over 100 people lol!


quality!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Good nights sleep again, had nothing since Wednesday to help with it and it's been better PMSL

Had a shake at 1.30am lol Was ready next to the sink 

100g Rice flour and 60g whey

Coffee

AAKG

Creatine

Glutamine

Omega's

Blue Hearts

Vit D

Multivitamins

TorRip

All done 

Have a good one!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and tri's done in, not a bad session.

Under fuelled from the weekend probably, but not bad.

DC stretches

Incline DB Press - up to 40kg

Decline Barbell Bench - up to 100kg

Pec Fly Machine - up to 90kg

HS Incline Press - up to 90kg

Flex Lewis 100 rep ([email protected]) fried the buggers off!

Intra ibcaa's and EAA's

Post whey, Glutamine and coco pops :lol:

Only done the slin for 2 sessions PMSL

I'll get some in with it this week hopefully :lol:

Weighed in and nothing has changed, as expected tbh.

3 weeks and 1 day into the cycle, 3 more to go.

Should be meeting that clown @sxbarnes on Wednesday night for a session, push is the plan


----------



## NorthernSoul

Woke at 5am this morning, gym for half 5. Did some Deads and a decent bicep sesh that hasnt been done in a long time and 20 mins power walk to cap off the time i had left. in work for 6.55am 

I'm gna go for 44kg on DB tnyt robby boy! Probs drop em on my head but no pain no gain!


----------



## NorthernSoul

thinking about my own journal now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> thinking about my own journal now!


Thanks fcuk for that lmao.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Woke at 5am this morning, gym for half 5. Did some Deads and a decent bicep sesh that hasnt been done in a long time and 20 mins power walk to cap off the time i had left. in work for 6.55am
> 
> I'm gna go for 44kg on DB tnyt robby boy! Probs drop em on my head but no pain no gain!


Good lad!!

Haha, I dropped a 40 on first swing up this morning 

And yes, own journal FFS


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I dropped a 40 on first swing up this morning


*facepalm :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> Haha, I dropped a 40 on first swing up this morning
> 
> And yes, own journal FFS


Lmao its a bastard aint it, annoys me getting them back down as well! Luckily my gym partner has returned after 2 years so i have a good spotter!

Yall better comment on it and not let me look like a right tool talking to myself.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Lmao its a bastard aint it, annoys me getting them back down as well! Luckily my gym partner has returned after 2 years so i have a good spotter!
> 
> Yall better comment on it and not let me look like a right tool talking to myself.


Lol, just caught me out. Luckily I didn't rip my RC clean out :lol:

I ain't going in unless it's worth it


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ladies,

This was tonight's meal 



One more night shake and that's be a good 5k cals for the day :beer:

Back tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

Ohhhhh that looks good!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhhh that looks good!


Haha, was lovely :beer:

Washed down with supergreens


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fùck-wits!

Solid nights sleep, didn't even wake up for a píss :lol:

So shake wasn't needed lol

Did back earlier, felt strong tbh but tired at the same time - work that out 

Lat Pull Downs - 130kg x8 PB

Oly Bar Bent Over Rows - upto 100kg

Rack Pulls - upto 160kg

T Bar Rows - upto 65kg

Close Grip Pulley rows - upto 90kg

Pull Over Machine - 45kg to stretch out

Bicep work

Done.

Didn't go over 8 reps on any exercise, happy with session and even though I dropped rack pull weight I upped weights elsewhere.

Usual pre/intra/post stuff taken.

Mrs was in a bad way this morning, annoys the shít out of me not being able to do anything! Doubt she'll make it through the day at work tbh 

Food today, guess..... Chicken and rice  Chicken and Chorizo tonight.

Have a good one!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Did shoulders last night and 1 hour cardio this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Did shoulders last night and 1 hour cardio this morning


 :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Morning fùck-wits!
> 
> Solid nights sleep, didn't even wake up for a píss :lol:
> 
> So shake wasn't needed lol
> 
> Did back earlier, felt strong tbh but tired at the same time - work that out
> 
> Lat Pull Downs - 130kg x8 PB
> 
> Oly Bar Bent Over Rows - upto 100kg
> 
> Rack Pulls - upto 160kg
> 
> T Bar Rows - upto 65kg
> 
> Close Grip Pulley rows - upto 90kg
> 
> Pull Over Machine - 45kg to stretch out
> 
> Bicep work
> 
> Done.
> 
> Didn't go over 8 reps on any exercise, happy with session and even though I dropped rack pull weight I upped weights elsewhere.
> 
> Usual pre/intra/post stuff taken.
> 
> Mrs was in a bad way this morning, annoys the shít out of me not being able to do anything! Doubt she'll make it through the day at work tbh
> 
> Food today, guess..... Chicken and rice  Chicken and Chorizo tonight.
> 
> Have a good one!


I'm looking at your lat pull down and working my way towards it


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I'm looking at your lat pull down and working my way towards it


Mate I have no idea how they have shot up so quickly!!

Really has come from nowhere lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Mate I have no idea how they have shot up so quickly!!
> 
> Really has come from nowhere lol


The tren brother!

I remember my first go at tren. Trenrip200 by WC. I used to stare at people in my car begging for a fight, such a ****. I'm a nicer person now, I was 19 at the time so thats my excuse.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Morning fùck-wits!
> 
> Solid nights sleep, didn't even wake up for a píss :lol:
> 
> So shake wasn't needed lol
> 
> Did back earlier, felt strong tbh but tired at the same time - work that out
> 
> Lat Pull Downs - 130kg x8 PB
> 
> Oly Bar Bent Over Rows - upto 100kg
> 
> Rack Pulls - upto 160kg
> 
> T Bar Rows - upto 65kg
> 
> Close Grip Pulley rows - upto 90kg
> 
> Pull Over Machine - 45kg to stretch out
> 
> Bicep work
> 
> Done.
> 
> Didn't go over 8 reps on any exercise, happy with session and even though I dropped rack pull weight I upped weights elsewhere.
> 
> Usual pre/intra/post stuff taken.
> 
> Mrs was in a bad way this morning, annoys the shít out of me not being able to do anything! Doubt she'll make it through the day at work tbh
> 
> Food today, guess..... Chicken and rice  Chicken and Chorizo tonight.
> 
> Have a good one!


Yea weights are well up. We'll need a back pic. 

Really sorry to hear about the Mrs mate, don't envy you one bit


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> The tren brother!
> 
> I remember my first go at tren. Trenrip200 by WC. I used to stare at people in my car begging for a fight, such a ****. I'm a nicer person now, I was 19 at the time so thats my excuse.


Haha. It's only that particular lift that has shot up tbh.

Lol, yes I get that. Mrs thinks it's funny, I'm not aggressive at all but road rage is mental at the moment!!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea weights are well up. We'll need a back pic.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about the Mrs mate, don't envy you one bit


I do need some snaps tbh mate.

You'll see tomorrow anyway :beer:

Yeah it sucks mate, up and down like a roll coaster at the moment with pain


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Haha. It's only that particular lift that has shot up tbh.
> 
> Lol, yes I get that. Mrs thinks it's funny, I'm not aggressive at all but road rage is mental at the moment!!


Road rage is always mental for me, i worry for myself sometime! pulled out on motorway 2 week ago and i went from the slow lane into the middle coz i was gna zoom off but the car already in the middle lane was going faster so caused him to brake yada yada yada ma bad but he flashed his lights at me so i just shouted fck off to him in my car and then few seconds later he was flashing and right up my ****. i stopped in middle lane and he must of **** himself coz he just drove around haha. i actually caught up to him again and went right level with him and he wouldnt look at me. he was quite an old man so i felt like a d1ck aftwerwards


----------



## NorthernSoul

Yo weighed myself just an hour ago, I weight in at 14st 3lb....last time I weighed myself probably late last week, nearly a week lets say I was 14st 10lb.

7lbs in a week? Water I take it but didn't even know I held that much in the state I was...altho usually I do hold alot of water when I'm not in the diet cutting state. < if you get me lol. I will say, I do look better for it.

honestly at first i thought i gained 6 lbs looool thought i was initially 13.st 10 and went to 14st 3


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> This was tonight's meal
> 
> View attachment 144997
> 
> 
> One more night shake and that's be a good 5k cals for the day :beer:
> 
> Back tomorrow


That looks rather sexy apart from the devils food......carrots!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Yo weighed myself just an hour ago, I weight in at 14st 3lb....last time I weighed myself probably late last week, nearly a week lets say I was 14st 10lb.
> 
> 7lbs in a week? Water I take it but didn't even know I held that much in the state I was...altho usually I do hold alot of water when I'm not in the diet cutting state. < if you get me lol. I will say, I do look better for it.
> 
> honestly at first i thought i gained 6 lbs looool thought i was initially 13.st 10 and went to 14st 3


Fat cùnt


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That looks rather sexy apart from the devils food......carrots!


Didn't touch the sides!!

Carrots are nice lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

what you weighing in at robbo


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Didn't touch the sides!!
> 
> Carrots are nice lol


Carrots are horrendous, genuinely make me gag........kinda like @Keeks does but not in a good way!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Carrots are horrendous, genuinely make me gag........kinda like @Keeks does but not in a good way!


carrots are decent! my style is tinned carrots. just tin opener it and microwave in the water that it came in and been sitting in for 6 months and then pour the water away...presto! 60odd pence a tin i think


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> what you weighing in at robbo


Float between 89-91kg week in week out tbh mate.

Weight has stalled on this cycle, but BF has dropped. Quite noticeable this week.


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Float between 89-91kg week in week out tbh mate.
> 
> Weight has stalled on this cycle, but BF has dropped. Quite noticeable this week.


we are just identical!!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Carrots are horrendous, genuinely make me gag........kinda like @Keeks does but not in a good way!


 mg: Not sure what's worse.....being compared to a carrot or saying I make you gag?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Not sure what's worse.....being compared to a carrot or saying I make you gag?!


I meant you gagging, not me you tiny gimp!!! Guess what you'd be gagging on?

*hint - its not a pic of Rob :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> we are just identical!!!


Except I'm 10 years older :lol:

Better looking

Don't take reccies

I am not bald

And I don't live at home


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I meant you gagging, not me you tiny gimp!!! Guess what you'd be gagging on?
> 
> *hint - its not a pic of Rob :lol:


She wouldn't gag on your poor excuse of a penis mate!

It would be better used as dental floss :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Except I'm 10 years older :lol:
> 
> Better looking
> 
> Don't take reccies
> 
> I am not bald
> 
> And I don't live at home


lmao ...especially the last part :laugh: next year ill be out tho! lol


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I meant you gagging, not me you tiny gimp!!! Guess what you'd be gagging on?
> 
> *hint - its not a pic of Rob :lol:


Tiny gimp?!



It's was the way you had written it you giant gimp!

Erm....I really can't think of what I'd be gagging on, I wonder! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> lmao ...especially the last part :laugh: next year ill be out tho! lol


Just kill them and have the house :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Keeks said:


> Tiny gimp?!
> 
> View attachment 145020
> 
> 
> It's was the way you had written it you giant gimp!
> 
> Erm....I really can't think of what I'd be gagging on, I wonder! :whistling:


truesies on keeks part. phil was the one gagging when i read the passage!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Just kill them and have the house :beer:


thought has crossed my mind but then id have 2 greiving sisters to take care of. killing them would just be obvious im the killer.


----------



## Keeks

Juic3Up said:


> truesies on keeks part. phil was the one gagging when i read the passage!


Lol, thank you. I even re - read it too.


----------



## Keeks

Also rob, you know the other week when I mentioned that chat mag article, it's this week's That's Life. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Also rob, you know the other week when I mentioned that chat mag article, it's this week's That's Life. :thumbup1:


Excellent, what day and where is best place to buy it?

:beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Tiny gimp?!
> 
> View attachment 145020
> 
> 
> It's was the way you had written it you giant gimp!
> 
> Erm....I really can't think of what I'd be gagging on, I wonder! :whistling:


 :lol: that pic made me laugh.

I'll send you a pic......its shaped kinda like a carrot :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that pic made me laugh.
> 
> I'll send you a pic......its shaped kinda like a carrot :whistling:


A courgette... ?


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> A courgette... ?


Yea around that size but not the odd texture, that would cause some serious friction burns mg:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Excellent, what day and where is best place to buy it?
> 
> :beer:


Any where really. :thumb:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: that pic made me laugh.
> 
> I'll send you a pic......its shaped kinda like a carrot :whistling:


Pic needed, I'm still distracted with double entry thoughts right now.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Any where really. :thumb:
> 
> Pic needed, I'm still distracted with double entry thoughts right now.


I'll see what I can do......lets turn those thoughts into reality


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll see what I can do......lets turn those thoughts into reality


Don't forget to drop in and see me when you drive home mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

So much gayness


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So much gayness


I know mate, @Chelsea and @Juic3Up are a right pair of cùnts!!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Don't forget to drop in and see me when you drive home mate


I'll see you anyway mate, your Mrs invited me round


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I know mate, @Chelsea and @Juic3Up are a right pair of cùnts!!


logged on to see i had a 1 Mention, thought someone was asking for my expertese advice at first...


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> I'll see you anyway mate, your Mrs invited me round


do a swapsies rob, phils bird is worth it!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I'll see you anyway mate, your Mrs invited me round


You wish!

She doesn't like men with muscle... Thought that was obvious


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> do a swapsies rob, phils bird is worth it!


Nobody trumps my missus mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Everbody humps my missus mate


Edited for realism.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Edited for realism.


Hope not.... Could explain the aids though


----------



## NorthernSoul

Last night..

Chest!

Had no gym partner so some friends help with few sets. Even then, i was very assisted and i have no stabilising muscles!

db bench

44kg - x6

36kg - x8

36kg - x7

Did 3 variety of flies. 2 on cable and one on pec deck.

Machine press - 3 sets till failure

Didn't feel as productive as I should of done but my excuse is my gym partner was sick


----------



## NorthernSoul

Diet is going better than expected. Keeping consistant. Adding Glutamine into the schedule couple times a day.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

Rest day today. Was meant to meet @sxbarnes tonight but mrs isn't too good at all.

Can always tell when she'll have a bad day. Had to dress her and stuff this morning for work, she's only going in because occupational health are meeting her.

Anyway, solid day of food yesterday. I'll chill on the carbs today, plus I feel sick for some reason oh and a sore throat! That's clowns at work coming in with colds and coughs FFS :lol:

Quite happy with the mirror this morning, can't grumble :beer:

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, shítter about the mrs. Hopefully they will give her a huge load of compensation and you can retire to a Caribbean Island lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, shítter about the mrs. Hopefully they will give her a huge load of compensation and you can retire to a Caribbean Island lol.


PMSL.

Yeah she's in agony today mate, which in a way is a good thing with occupational health seeing her today.

She has some morphine now so she can pop that when she gets home so hopefully she will sleep well


----------



## Keeks

Ahh hope you're Mrs is ok. You on the other hand.......MTFU!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh hope you're Mrs is ok. You on the other hand.......MTFU!


Up and down like a yo-yo with it, bless her.

Haha, gonna be sick today I just know it !!


----------



## sxbarnes

You know my take mate. Take good care of the Mrs and MTFU


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Rest day today. Was meant to meet @sxbarnes tonight but mrs isn't too good at all.
> 
> Can always tell when she'll have a bad day. *Had to dress her and stuff this morning for work*, she's only going in because occupational health are meeting her.
> 
> Anyway, solid day of food yesterday. I'll chill on the carbs today, plus I feel sick for some reason oh and a sore throat! That's clowns at work coming in with colds and coughs FFS :lol:
> 
> Quite happy with the mirror this morning, can't grumble :beer:
> 
> Have a good one


awww propper cute everytime i hear that  well done robby, proud!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You know my take mate. Take good care of the Mrs and MTFU


Just been sick FFS


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> awww propper cute everytime i hear that  well done robby, proud!


Thanks Dad :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

your a phychic


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> your a phychic


You're unable to quote people.....

:lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> You're unable to quote people.....
> 
> :lol:


I like it to be a suprise when you see it though!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Just been sick FFS


who you? bloody hell have a day off work and chill out mate.

difficult i know...


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> who you? bloody hell have a day off work and chill out mate.
> 
> difficult i know...


Yeah me lol

Hoping it will pass, can't have time off as I've had enough with dentist etc PMSL


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yeah me lol
> 
> Hoping it will pass, can't have time off as I've had enough with dentist etc PMSL


Get a bucket then


----------



## NorthernSoul

we must waste bare uk muscle server space with this journal


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> we must waste bare uk muscle server space with this journal


blablubblublub


----------



## NorthernSoul

sxbarnes said:


> blablubblublub


<3


----------



## TELBOR

Bed.... I need bed!! 

Perked up, so had some food... Back to feeling sick again FFS

Anyway, food has gone down so that's the main thing !!

Going to have a few mins on the sunbed on my way home, make me feel better PMSL

Need to jab later but doubt I will, so I will do 1ml of the rip240 and 1ml of the TorRip tomorrow AM :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Bed.... I need bed!!
> 
> Perked up, so had some food... Back to feeling sick again FFS
> 
> Anyway, food has gone down so that's the main thing !!
> 
> Going to have a few mins on the sunbed on my way home, make me feel better PMSL
> 
> Need to jab later but doubt I will, so I will do 1ml of the rip240 and 1ml of the TorRip tomorrow AM :beer:


Sounds like you've have been a right wet blanket today mate


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like you've have been a right wet blanket today mate


Yep 

And a stingy ring to go along with it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yep
> 
> And a stingy ring to go along with it :lol:


Haha Enjoy ya suntan. You must be the only person in town to have one


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Haha Enjoy ya suntan. You must be the only person in town to have one


PMSL

You haven't been around my way then have you, I must be the palest person here


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> You haven't been around my way then have you, I must be the palest person here


I can't say I noticed:mellow:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I can't say I noticed:mellow:


Costa del Mansfield mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Feel lots better today :beer:

Looks like a 24 hour thing!!

Up at 5am;

Coffee

AAKG

Glutamine

Creatine

Multivitamins

Vit D

100g Rice Flour

50g Whey

50mg Blue Hearts

1ml TorRip

1ml Rip240

Intra Shake

iBCAA's

EAA's

Creatine

Electrolytes

Post Shake

50g Whey

HMB

Glutamine

Creatine

100g Cocopops 

Shoulders shortly!!


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulders

Warm Up with DB's

DB Press

10x25kg

8x30kg

6x32.5kg

Rear Fly Machine

10x40kg

8x60kg

6x70kg

Dropset

10x40kg

10x30kg

DB Side Raises

10x10kg

8x12.5kg

8x22.5kg Partials

Failure @ 7.5kg

HS Shoulder Press

10x20kg

8x40kg

6x60kg

Incline Bench

10x60kgx3

Tris x 100

Could tell I hadn't eaten enough yesterday, but happy with that session.

Delts are on fire and I'm covered in sweat


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Feel lots better today :beer:
> 
> Looks like a 24 hour thing!!
> 
> Up at 5am;
> 
> Coffee
> 
> AAKG
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Multivitamins
> 
> Vit D
> 
> 100g Rice Flour
> 
> 50g Whey
> 
> 50mg Blue Hearts
> 
> 1ml TorRip
> 
> 1ml Rip240
> 
> Intra Shake
> 
> iBCAA's
> 
> EAA's
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Electrolytes
> 
> Post Shake
> 
> 50g Whey
> 
> HMB
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Creatine
> 
> 100g Cocopops
> 
> Shoulders shortly!!


only part im jealous of is the cocopops  did you have milk? 84kl per 100ml of full fat fyi...i think!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Warm Up with DB's
> 
> DB Press
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 8x30kg
> 
> 6x32.5kg
> 
> Rear Fly Machine
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x60kg
> 
> 6x70kg
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> 10x10kg
> 
> 8x12.5kg
> 
> 8x22.5kg Partials
> 
> Failure @ 7.5kg
> 
> HS Shoulder Press
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> 8x40kg
> 
> 6x60kg
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> 10x60kgx3
> 
> Tris x 100
> 
> Could tell I hadn't eaten enough yesterday, but happy with that session.
> 
> Delts are on fire and I'm covered in sweat


Past few delt sessions ive been so much on fire they actually start hurting. Espesh doing the front raises with the barbells and swinging kettle bells! well done


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> only part im jealous of is the cocopops  did you have milk? 84kl per 100ml of full fat fyi...i think!


Lol, dextrose comes today so I'll be back on that.

100ml of semi skimmed is about 60, I'm "bulking" brah.

Milk with morning rice flour and whey, post workout cereal and pre bed


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Past few delt sessions ive been so much on fire they actually start hurting. Espesh doing the front raises with the barbells and swinging kettle bells! well done


Haha, it's good but annoying at the same time if you want to push on!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Rice flour? i take it thats just a more higher GI carb source than oats?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Rice flour? i take it thats just a more higher GI carb source than oats?


It's awesome that's what it is!!



Gluten free so absolute zero bloat mate, really glad I switched to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Coconut flour is where the real action is at roblet. It's not cheap but the macros are amazing

38g fibre per 100g for example.

About 350cals per 100g I think


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Coconut flour is where the real action is at roblet. It's not cheap but the macros are amazing
> 
> 38g fibre per 100g for example.
> 
> About 350cals per 100g I think


I'll give it a whirl Benjamin :beer:

Tbh that Rice flour is 89p per 1.5kg at Tesco at the moment, so I got 6kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's good. Coconut flour is about 5x more than that pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good. Coconut flour is about 5x more than that pmsl


Is it?! Fùck that. I'll just keep banging some husks in shakes :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is it?! Fùck that. I'll just keep banging some husks in shakes :lol:


It's about a fiver per 500g I think. It's good though. Tastes nice and get all mcts etc from it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's about a fiver per 500g I think. It's good though. Tastes nice and get all mcts etc from it.


Wouldn't last long then!

I'll try and find some to try, I like coconut stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Wouldn't last long then!
> 
> I'll try and find some to try, I like coconut stuff


Order it online mate. H&B charge silly money for it.


----------



## Keeks

X 2 for the coconut flour, ace for baking protein snacks too. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> X 2 for the coconut flour, ace for baking protein snacks too. :thumbup1:


FFS you pair! Only just got on the rice flour :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> FFS you pair! Only just got on the rice flour :lol:


Well I've never even said rice flour in my life!  What do you do with it? Chuck it in a shake?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Well I've never even said rice flour in my life!  What do you do with it? Chuck it in a shake?


Yes, lob it in


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Yes, lob it in


Will have a butchers


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all,

Food all good today, chicken with Nando's dry rub earlier and a pile of roasted vegetables :beer:

Followed with a pot of Greek yog 

Joys of 100mg of Tren ED for a week is nice to see lol

I'll space it back out to EOD after tomorrow's jabs.

GoNutrition order came today;

2kg Rhubarb & Custard Whey

2kg Vanilla Ice Cream

Berry Burst iBCAA's

5kg Dextrose - so slin time tomorrow :lol:

Then I placed another order earlier lol

Cocopure as I'd forgot to order it!!

Sleep tight


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Food all good today, chicken with Nando's dry rub earlier and a pile of roasted vegetables :beer:
> 
> Followed with a pot of Greek yog
> 
> Joys of 100mg of Tren ED for a week is nice to see lol
> 
> I'll space it back out to EOD after tomorrow's jabs.
> 
> GoNutrition order came today;
> 
> 2kg Rhubarb & Custard Whey
> 
> 2kg Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> Berry Burst iBCAA's
> 
> 5kg Dextrose - so slin time tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Then I placed another order earlier lol
> 
> Cocopure as I'd forgot to order it!!
> 
> Sleep tight


How you running the insulin rob?


----------



## TELBOR

Bad Alan said:


> How you running the insulin rob?


Morning mate, 10iu just gone in pre workout.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Morning rob! might start doing the 2kg packs of protein myself...i just dont want to see another strawberry after a month of strawberry whey! bit of a variety would help!

Good news though! this morning i threw up for the first time in the gym toilets  Tummy was having that horrible pain feeling and just felt disorientated, then i got the feeling and had to rush to the loo...i thought it was gna be chocolate whey shake from last night but turned out it was just all the water i drank while in the gym. felt much better afterwards and glad i got my throwing up in the gym acheivement!

Basically this morning

Leg Press

- I didnt record weights, i did a warm up set and then 3 sets after that. The last set was pretty heavy, nothing to heavy if i would of had my game face on but im a stranger to leg day so baby steps atm! It was also a pin machine, not a plate loaded one. Tbh the machine felt pretty **** compared to others ive used before. machine wouldnt even go far back so your knees could touch your chin!

Leg Extention

Didn't record weights again but this was successful. Nice and slow, felt massive burn and kept upping the weight until a partials point.

Calve Raises

Couldnt find the blo0dy calf machine so i used the smith. Couldnt find a platform either so i just put some plates on the floor.

Finished off by doing some tricep pull downs about 5 sets then 3 sets of extentions. Oh and then i did 3 sets of leg raises on the big frame thing. thats what made me upchuck i think!


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL @Juic3Up

:lol:

Legs and being sick go hand in hand 

Probably had a little too much liquid on board!

On the whey I usually get 1/2kg bags to keep variety, get bored with flavours quickly!


----------



## TELBOR

Anyway, did a session with another lad this morning.

Asked him what he was doing ... "Arms"

So thought why the fùck not 

So blasted the buggers. Some lovely power veins coming down both biceps :beer:

Tren has caught up I think, breathing along with a blocked nose and sore throat is hard work! Can't catch my breath lol

With morning rice flour and whey, along with pre/intra/post shakes and meal I'm on 1,500 cals already.

Bit heavy on the dextrose :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Well early morning sessions with other fellas.....does your Mrs neglect you? :tongue:

Morning Son beam x


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well early morning sessions with other fellas.....does your Mrs neglect you? :tongue:
> 
> Morning Son beam x


Lol, she wouldn't dare :lol:

Morning big man :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, she wouldn't dare :lol:
> 
> Morning big man :beer:


Is your abcess all gone now?

Mine is ok,got root treatment next week though:thumbdown:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, did a session with another lad this morning.
> 
> Asked him what he was doing ... "Arms"
> 
> So thought why the fùck not
> 
> So blasted the buggers. Some lovely power veins coming down both biceps :beer:
> 
> Tren has caught up I think, breathing along with a blocked nose and sore throat is hard work! Can't catch my breath lol
> 
> With morning rice flour and whey, along with pre/intra/post shakes and meal I'm on 1,500 cals already.
> 
> Bit heavy on the dextrose :lol:


Dont get fat!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Is your abcess all gone now?
> 
> Mine is ok,got root treatment next week though:thumbdown:


Yeah the infection went over Xmas thankfully, root was whipped out last week at the hospital 

So far so good!

Bloody nightmare aren't they!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Dont get fat!


How would that happen to me lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> How would that happen to me lol


1,500 calories already! I know id get fat!


----------



## NorthernSoul

how tall are you rob?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> 1,500 calories already! I know id get fat!


I don't get fat mate, water, but no fat 

Looking quite lean at the moment tbh.

Rest of the day I'll be on shakes,nuts, chicken, chorizo, rice and pulled pork again for dinner later with some crusty cobs and a PB with whey shake before bed.

Just had some bacon, eggs and wholemeal toast :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> how tall are you rob?


4ft 11



5'9" ish I think. Thought I was 5'10" but my work colleague said I'm not PMSL


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> 4ft 11
> 
> 
> 
> 5'9" ish I think. Thought I was 5'10" but my work colleague said I'm not PMSL


haha shorty!

food looks fun  my diet is going well and keep consistant...i had a bacon barm this morning though but nothing going out of my macros range.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> haha shorty!
> 
> food looks fun  my diet is going well and keep consistant...i had a bacon barm this morning though but nothing going out of my macros range.


Better than being 6ft.... I'd look like a bean pole 

You rebel you!! If it fits your macros.... Do it :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Better than being 6ft.... I'd look like a bean pole
> 
> You rebel you!! If it fits your macros.... Do it :lol:


im a beast tho! loool! I well wna be ripped! Iill post some pics tonight if i can...or if i get time on my lunch break. I swear i look great in the mirror with my own vision but whenever i take a picture i come out fat.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> im a beast tho! loool! I well wna be ripped! Iill post some pics tonight if i can...or if i get time on my lunch break. I swear i look great in the mirror with my own vision but whenever i take a picture i come out fat.


That's usually the case tbh mate. Annoying isn't it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juic3Up said:


> im a beast tho! loool! I well wna be ripped! Iill post some pics tonight if i can...or if i get time on my lunch break. I swear i look great in the mirror with my own vision but whenever i take a picture i come out fat.


Haha welcome to my world


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, did a session with another lad this morning.
> 
> Asked him what he was doing ... "Arms"
> 
> So thought why the fùck not
> 
> So blasted the buggers. Some lovely power veins coming down both biceps :beer:
> 
> Tren has caught up I think, breathing along with a blocked nose and sore throat is hard work! Can't catch my breath lol
> 
> With morning rice flour and whey, along with pre/intra/post shakes and meal I'm on 1,500 cals already.
> 
> Bit heavy on the dextrose :lol:


Biceps are so underrated IMO:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> 4ft 11
> 
> 
> 
> 5'9" ish I think. Thought I was 5'10" but my work colleague said I'm not PMSL


5ft10 used to be average height. Now is the height of stocky bbrs only:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Biceps are so underrated IMO:whistling:


PMSL.

I have pants biceps compared to most, zero thickness!

Nothing like @Ginger Bens


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL.
> 
> I have pants biceps compared to most, zero thickness!
> 
> Nothing like @Ginger Bens


Mine are sh1te mate. Hopefully all this stretching will get em up. Only minor aches in them so far today


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Mine are sh1te mate. Hopefully all this stretching will get em up. Only minor aches in them so far today


Mine have started aching a little :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Mine have started aching a little :beer:


How many reps/sets did you do?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weighted chin ups!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How many reps/sets did you do?


Loads lol

200 reps on the flex Lewis tricep routine

30-40 close grip bench for heavy work

30-40 on EZ bar preacher

30-40 barbell curls

30-40 hammer curls

Preacher curls to wrap up

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Loads lol
> 
> 200 reps on the flex Lewis tricep routine
> 
> 30-40 close grip bench for heavy work
> 
> 30-40 on EZ bar preacher
> 
> 30-40 barbell curls
> 
> 30-40 hammer curls
> 
> Preacher curls to wrap up
> 
> :lol:


Yea, think you've worked em mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, think you've worked em mate:thumbup1:


PMSL you think


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL you think


Wel lI didn't want to dampen your spirits. Haha


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah the infection went over Xmas thankfully, root was whipped out last week at the hospital
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> Bloody nightmare aren't they!!!


Glad to here your ok now mate,looking far better these days too...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Glad to here your ok now mate,looking far better these days too...


Aww thanks mate, need to get some pics done tbh


----------



## NorthernSoul

Dont know if there is much difference personally. This is about after a week or 10 days I think. I am tensed.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 145208
> 
> 
> Dont know if there is much difference personally. This is about after a week or 10 days I think. I am tensed.


Too close time wise tbh mate, compare in 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening all!

Solid day of food, quite dirty though 

Fried egg wraps...with cheese and brown sauce :lol:



Had this twice, Chicken and wedges...



Few shakes etc

Then just had Pizza Hut 

Meat machine, garlic bread, breaded chicken, chicken wings :beer:

Popcorn now 

This is my cheat day lol


----------



## TELBOR

Oops...



Feed a cold they say


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Solid day of food, quite dirty though
> 
> Fried egg wraps...with cheese and brown sauce :lol:
> 
> View attachment 145236
> 
> 
> Had this twice, Chicken and wedges...
> 
> View attachment 145237
> 
> 
> Few shakes etc
> 
> Then just had Pizza Hut
> 
> Meat machine, garlic bread, breaded chicken, chicken wings :beer:
> 
> Popcorn now
> 
> This is my cheat day lol


You need a clean day to warrent a cheat day buddy! Lol

Who preps your grub?

Always looks tasty... My food looked good pre son... Now I do my own grub its just about edible!


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> You need a clean day to warrent a cheat day buddy! Lol
> 
> Who preps your grub?
> 
> Always looks tasty... My food looked good pre son... Now I do my own grub its just about edible!


PMSL. I do have "clean" days 

Today is good old chicken and rice lol

I do all my food mate, cooking as we speak 

Just about edible isn't good!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL. I do have "clean" days
> 
> Today is good old chicken and rice lol
> 
> I do all my food mate, cooking as we speak
> 
> Just about edible isn't good!


Prepping food at 5.50 am fcuk that I would be gipping non stop.

I'm still up havnt hardly slept again with this cvnting flu!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Prepping food at 5.50 am fcuk that I would be gipping non stop.
> 
> I'm still up havnt hardly slept again with this cvnting flu!!!!!


Lol, it's not too bad. Get used to it!

Unlucky mate, hopefully clears up today


----------



## TELBOR

Chest

Dips

[email protected]

HS Incline Press

10x40kg

8x80kg

6x100kg

Failure @40kg

Cable Flys

10x15kg

10x25kg

8x30kg

Failure @15kg

Flat Smith Press

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

100 Rep Triceps

100g Rice Flour, 60g Whey

Coffee

Proviron

T3

Dbol

Vit D

Pre-Workout

AAKG

Dextrose

Glutamine

iBCAA's

Taurine

10iu Slin

Intra

EAA's

Creatine

Dextrose

Post

Dextrose

Whey

Done

Have a good one


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Chest
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> HS Incline Press
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x100kg
> 
> Failure @40kg
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> 10x15kg
> 
> 10x25kg
> 
> 8x30kg
> 
> Failure @15kg
> 
> Flat Smith Press
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x90kg
> 
> 100 Rep Triceps
> 
> 100g Rice Flour, 60g Whey
> 
> Coffee
> 
> Proviron
> 
> T3
> 
> Dbol
> 
> Vit D
> 
> Pre-Workout
> 
> AAKG
> 
> Dextrose
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> iBCAA's
> 
> Taurine
> 
> 10iu Slin
> 
> Intra
> 
> EAA's
> 
> Creatine
> 
> Dextrose
> 
> Post
> 
> Dextrose
> 
> Whey
> 
> Done
> 
> Have a good one


Looking good bro! Training harder than I am! Gonna have to sort that out tonight!

How you finding the Slin pal? Much benefits?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oh, I did deadlifts and biceps this morning!

30g oats and 3 scoop GN whey already!

I'm actually changing my diet..going to keep changing it weekly but smart as well.

Taking an approach PScarb mentioned. Something like using Maltodextrin/Dextrose post work out only. Timed carbs for carb cycling...but I'm keeping oats in the morning for this week and will knock it down the next week.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Looking good bro! Training harder than I am! Gonna have to sort that out tonight!
> 
> How you finding the Slin pal? Much benefits?


Haha, thanks mate. Tbh training isn't hard enough and that's mainly due to no partner!

Erm, hard to say mate. Only 4th session with it, had a play with it yesterday around my "clean" meals and it's easily managed.

So I think I can fit it in around food during the day if I wanted too.

Need to jab tonight, 2 more weeks on the rip blend and then cruise time.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Oh, I did deadlifts and biceps this morning!
> 
> 30g oats and 3 scoop GN whey already!
> 
> I'm actually changing my diet..going to keep changing it weekly but smart as well.
> 
> Taking an approach PScarb mentioned. Something like using Maltodextrin/Dextrose post work out only. Timed carbs for carb cycling...but I'm keeping oats in the morning for this week and will knock it down the next week.


Nutrient timing is a big thing mate, read into it.

For you and your goals it will help, should be as simple as carbs pre/post and then pro/fat meals all day long


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon slags!

Nothing like a warm stuffy office to help a cold out :lol:

Anyway, as mentioned, trying slin with meals. So just done 3iu with meal 3.

Will have some rice flour and whey before I get home and then I'll do another 3iu with dinner.

Cheeky sunbed later I think, if I'm gonna get fat I may as well be brown too


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon slags!
> 
> Nothing like a warm stuffy office to help a cold out :lol:
> 
> Anyway, as mentioned, trying slin with meals. So just done 3iu with meal 3.
> 
> Will have some rice flour and whey before I get home and then I'll do another 3iu with dinner.
> 
> Cheeky sunbed later I think, if I'm gonna get fat I may as well be brown too


Whats that rice flour like bro? Texture, taste..


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Whats that rice flour like bro? Texture, taste..


Honestly mate I like it, mainly due to no bloat, but taste wise it's not bad at all.

Little chalky but that's to be expected.

Doubt I'll go back to oats if I'm honest.

Got about 4kg of them though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sloooooow day today!!

Anyway, food all done, chest is nice and tight so happy with that 

Followed through with slin through the day and it's all good.

Been feeling and looking full all day, I shall keep this up lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Food all done? Do you mean up to now or done for the day?


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Honestly mate I like it, mainly due to no bloat, but taste wise it's not bad at all.
> 
> Little chalky but that's to be expected.
> 
> Doubt I'll go back to oats if I'm honest.
> 
> Got about 4kg of them though :lol:


I've changed your life for the better 

Now let me have naked pics of missus ffs! You owe me! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Food all done? Do you mean up to now or done for the day?


That was up till then, had a shake with PB, whey and milk.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all,

Usual stuff before training;

Rice Flour and whey

Dbol

Vit D

T3

Proviron

TorRip

AAKG

iBCAA's

Dextrose

10iu slin

Intra iBCAA's, EAA's, Dextrose

Post workout Banana, Dextrose and whey

Back Session;

Wide Grip & Close Grip Pull Ups

[email protected]

Rack Pulls

6x100kg

6x140kg

6x180kg

4x200kg

T - Bar Rows

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

Lat Pull Downs

10x50kg

10x100kg

4x150kg PB

Close Grip Pull Downs

[email protected]

Couple of sets of biceps overhand and underhand stuff.


----------



## Old n fat

Nice !

Read a fair chunk of this .

Great results . On post one before and after is impressive !!

What do you do for spots on cycle or don't you get them ??

Great journal


----------



## NorthernSoul

Did my morning hour cardio and shoulders last night! Gotta tell you though, the PT's in that pure gym look propper sh1te. No offence to their nice personalities but there are fitness fanatics and nutritionist qualified people who are out of work while the PT's there are fat, stick thin and just look like they are giving their client bull**** lessons and advice. Was just p1ssing me off watching them doing my morning cardio.

Secondly today what ran through my mind...I'm expecting results too fast! Reason behind this is im just looking in the mirror everyday expecting a huge difference so my plan of attack now is to keep mentally focused and stay consistant. Usually i go off on one and drop my calories really low for faster fot loss...it hasnt worked in the past so doubt it will now lol.

I have till 12th may for my aim of 8%. So i have till the end of feb, then another 10 weeks. So 12 weeks including this one. I am hoping for noticeable weekly improvements though


----------



## TELBOR

Old n fat said:


> Nice !
> 
> Read a fair chunk of this .
> 
> Great results . On post one before and after is impressive !!
> 
> What do you do for spots on cycle or don't you get them ??
> 
> Great journal


Thanks mate :beer:

I don't get them, if I do it's the odd little one 

Never had an outbreak of them!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Did my morning hour cardio and shoulders last night! Gotta tell you though, the PT's in that pure gym look propper sh1te. No offence to their nice personalities but there are fitness fanatics and nutritionist qualified people who are out of work while the PT's there are fat, stick thin and just look like they are giving their client bull**** lessons and advice. Was just p1ssing me off watching them doing my morning cardio.
> 
> Secondly today what ran through my mind...I'm expecting results too fast! Reason behind this is im just looking in the mirror everyday expecting a huge difference so my plan of attack now is to keep mentally focused and stay consistant. Usually i go off on one and drop my calories really low for faster fot loss...it hasnt worked in the past so doubt it will now lol.
> 
> I have till 12th may for my aim of 8%. So i have till the end of feb, then another 10 weeks. So 12 weeks including this one. I am hoping for noticeable weekly improvements though


Mate at the pure gyms I went to the PT's we're not a vision of health nor did they look like body builders lol

Except one guy, he was Eastern European and was huge!!

I'm glad you've realised this, sack the mirror off and be consistent in what you do and the results will come - you know this 

3 months to cut, plenty of time :beer:


----------



## Old n fat

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate :beer:
> 
> I don't get them, if I do it's the odd little one
> 
> Never had an outbreak of them!


Lucky Fokker !!

I get some in my stubble (in growing hairs and **** on cycle) and bad on my shoulders .


----------



## NorthernSoul

Old n fat said:


> Lucky Fokker !!
> 
> I get some in my stubble (in growing hairs and **** on cycle) and bad on my shoulders .


riighhhhhhhhhhht :blink:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Mate at the pure gyms I went to the PT's we're not a vision of health nor did they look like body builders lol
> 
> Except one guy, he was Eastern European and was huge!!
> 
> I'm glad you've realised this, sack the mirror off and be consistent in what you do and the results will come - you know this
> 
> 3 months to cut, plenty of time :beer:


Fit blondie PT in there as well, not complaining bowt her but she looks as daft as the rest.

Keeping optimistic!!! 3 months..plus morning gym sessions 4 times a week. Might do some saturdays and sundays as well just for cardio.

I remember Chelsea and chris saying once the fat is off you, its hard to put it back on. So i hope the same works for me lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Old n fat said:


> Lucky Fokker !!
> 
> I get some in my stubble (in growing hairs and **** on cycle) and bad on my shoulders .


That's generally where mine pop up, never get full blown boils and shít that you see some lads get


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Fit blondie PT in there as well, not complaining bowt her but she looks as daft as the rest.
> 
> Keeping optimistic!!! 3 months..plus morning gym sessions 4 times a week. Might do some saturdays and sundays as well just for cardio.
> 
> I remember Chelsea and chris saying once the fat is off you, its hard to put it back on. So i hope the same works for me lol.


3 months is an ample amount of time mate, cardio and keeping to the diet plan you'll píss it :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> 3 months is an ample amount of time mate, cardio and keeping to the diet plan you'll píss it :beer:


Making me feel better now ha!

Yesterday meal was like this

30g oats + whey

50g almonds

salmon + cup of spinache

Again, salmon + cup of spinache

Tuna mayo

Whey + maltodextrin/dextrose mix

2 spoons of peanut butter

thats gonna be for this week, enjoyed that salmon and spinache as well!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Making me feel better now ha!
> 
> Yesterday meal was like this
> 
> 30g oats + whey
> 
> 50g almonds
> 
> salmon + cup of spinache
> 
> Again, salmon + cup of spinache
> 
> Tuna mayo
> 
> Whey + maltodextrin/dextrose mix
> 
> 2 spoons of peanut butter
> 
> thats gonna be for this week, enjoyed that salmon and spinache as well!


Jesus I would be dead with that food for the day :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Jesus I would be dead with that food for the day :lol:


The no carbs pecks head but I'm doing a high carb day on friday which im looking forward too. Got some nice ravioli things waiting and some other pastas! Then at night time I'm going for an indian with the girl for valentines day...you couldnt even call it a cheat meal though its my re-feed day and the only bad thing will be the curry itself with whatever sugars or something they put in it to make it sweet. And then again, you cant be to fussy with abit of white naan bread on ya carb up day either. I dont really have set macros for the carb up day though, just eating a good bit of clean carbs with as little simple carbs/sugars as possible.

was really craving coco pops last night though as well, its murder!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> The no carbs pecks head but I'm doing a high carb day on friday which im looking forward too. Got some nice ravioli things waiting and some other pastas! Then at night time I'm going for an indian with the girl for valentines day...you couldnt even call it a cheat meal though its my re-feed day and the only bad thing will be the curry itself with whatever sugars or something they put in it to make it sweet. And then again, you cant be to fussy with abit of white naan bread on ya carb up day either. I dont really have set macros for the carb up day though, just eating a good bit of clean carbs with as little simple carbs/sugars as possible.
> 
> was really craving coco pops last night though as well, its murder!


Everyday is a carb up day for me :lol:

Sounds like a plan mate, off out on valentines too you big softie :wub:

Tried to book somewhere for us but we're going to go out Sunday night instead


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Everyday is a carb up day for me :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a plan mate, off out on valentines too you big softie :wub:
> 
> Tried to book somewhere for us but we're going to go out Sunday night instead


Ayyeeee..she's all up for it and tbh im up for a meal out. Shes be goin on about goin for an indian for ages and i love a good indian so thought we'd go curry mile and find a decent one up there! cant actually wait for it myself tho haha lovely chicken tikka, chips, popadums, naan and dips!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Ayyeeee..she's all up for it and tbh im up for a meal out. Shes be goin on about goin for an indian for ages and i love a good indian so thought we'd go curry mile and find a decent one up there! cant actually wait for it myself tho haha lovely chicken tikka, chips, popadums, naan and dips!


You'll gain 5% BF on Friday


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> You'll gain 5% BF on Friday


Knowing me, probably.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Knowing me, probably.


You will PMSL

I feel like death again!! Bàstard man flu :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You will PMSL
> 
> I feel like death again!! Bàstard man flu :lol:


**** aids


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> **** aids


Again?

FFS

:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> You will PMSL
> 
> I feel like death again!! Bàstard man flu :lol:


Sort yourself out FFS:gun_bandana:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Sort yourself out FFS:gun_bandana:


Sort myself out? Go and Masterbate in the toilet at work ?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sort myself out? Go and Masterbate in the toilet at work ?
> 
> :lol:


I do


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I do


We know


----------



## sxbarnes

...and so do I:gun_bandana:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> ...and so do I:gun_bandana:


I hope not!! :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Question: Morning cardio is to be done on an empty stomache for best potential fat loss? I have been doing this BUT I've been taking 10g glutamine before hand. Is that a problem still? Not sure about the science of the glutamine restoring glycogen levels when the point of morning cardio is to do it with deplated glycogen levels.

No carbs what so ever today! Rest day! Well, carbs in my spinache and cheese but thats minimum. won't be over 20g of carbs today lets say.

One day closer to my carb day on friday!


----------



## Richie186

Fasted cardio is really good for fat loss but I'd leave the glutamine till afterwards. Idea is that you do cardio on your body's reserves of energy (fat) and not glycogen.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Does your glyogen not need to be depleted before fat can be burnt? Assuming glutamine fills your glycogen levels that is and i dont even know if it does or not lol.

Thanks rich. Probably just leave it till after anyway!


----------



## Richie186

Not 100% depleted. Your body will always store a bit of glycogen in your liver for emergencies. First thing in the morning is when your body is at it's fat burning maximum.


----------



## Kennyken

Richie186 said:


> Not 100% depleted. Your body will always store a bit of glycogen in your liver for emergencies. First thing in the morning is when your body is at it's fat burning maximum.


I thought the whole fasted cardio thing was a myth? ??


----------



## Richie186

Could well be. I know loads who swear by it but they'll be plenty who say its complete rubbish. Broscience at its best?


----------



## TELBOR

@Juic3Up I'd only take iBCAA's before fasted cardio


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all you sexy bàstards and morning @Chelsea :lol:

Man I feel rough again! Literally couldn't sleep last night, was shattered but eyes wide open 

Thrown up earlier and been coughing blood up too PMSL

But I've dragged my bum to work 

Rest day anyway, think I need it!

Work have come up with a lunch rota, apparently I take mine too late - 1.30pm.

It's now 12.30 each day for me, so a long àss afternoon along with a longer period without solid food which is annoying!

Rant over


----------



## NorthernSoul

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you sexy bàstards and morning @Chelsea :lol:
> 
> Man I feel rough again! Literally couldn't sleep last night, was shattered but eyes wide open
> 
> Thrown up earlier and been coughing blood up too PMSL
> 
> But I've dragged my bum to work
> 
> Rest day anyway, think I need it!
> 
> Work have come up with a lunch rota, apparently I take mine too late - 1.30pm.
> 
> It's now 12.30 each day for me, so a long àss afternoon along with a longer period without solid food which is annoying!
> 
> Rant over


Wtf is wrong with you seriously?? :lol:

Never known somebody to be sick so often.

Hope you fix up soon mate although won't be long until you're ill again pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Decent week off might be needed I reckon. Chance to recover fully.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you sexy bàstards and morning @Chelsea :lol:
> 
> Man I feel rough again! Literally couldn't sleep last night, was shattered but eyes wide open
> 
> Thrown up earlier and been coughing blood up too PMSL
> 
> But I've dragged my bum to work
> 
> Rest day anyway, think I need it!
> 
> Work have come up with a lunch rota, apparently I take mine too late - 1.30pm.
> 
> It's now 12.30 each day for me, so a long àss afternoon along with a longer period without solid food which is annoying!
> 
> Rant over


You cnut 

Thrown up earlier? You sure you're not preggy? You look like you might be showing :lol:

Sort your fcking boss out, I eat as and when I please, just get up and make some food when you need it and eat at your desk whilst working mate.

Just thought.... maybe its their way of telling you you're getting fat and you shouldn't be eating after 1:30pm? Sound like good honest people


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wtf is wrong with you seriously?? :lol:
> 
> Never known somebody to be sick so often.
> 
> Hope you fix up soon mate although won't be long until you're ill again pmsl


Mate I've never been so prone to illness since being here!!

Last year, field based.... No illness (except meningitis :lol: )

Office based, riddled!

Gear suppressing immune system doesn't help I suppose !!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You cnut
> 
> Thrown up earlier? You sure you're not preggy? You look like you might be showing :lol:
> 
> Sort your fcking boss out, I eat as and when I please, just get up and make some food when you need it and eat at your desk whilst working mate.
> 
> Just thought.... maybe its their way of telling you you're getting fat and you shouldn't be eating after 1:30pm? Sound like good honest people


They are pricks mate, not gonna happen, turn their noses up at having shakes!


----------



## Keeks

Jesus, am I going to have to go and find another MTFU picture?!

It' like reading my journal!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Wtf is wrong with you seriously?? :lol:
> 
> Never known somebody to be sick so often.
> 
> Hope you fix up soon mate although won't be long until you're ill again pmsl


He is sick half as much as me lol. I'm FCKED non stop. Quitting and taking up chess now I've decided.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> They are pricks mate, not gonna happen, turn their noses up at having shakes!


Super gash! Hand in notice and begin working in a gym......maybe on reception as people wont believe that you know anything by looking at you 



Keeks said:


> Jesus, am I going to have to go and find another MTFU picture?!
> 
> It' like reading my journal!


Its nothing like your journal......that's just one massive wet patch when I enter it (the journal....not your back pu$sy) 



Suprakill4 said:


> He is sick half as much as me lol. I'm FCKED non stop. Quitting and taking up chess now I've decided.


About to post a pic up of my chest until I realised it said "chess"......fail.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> He is sick half as much as me lol. I'm FCKED non stop. Quitting and taking up chess now I've decided.


Kieran how is your leg? I couldn't bare to look at the pics as Will said it would upset me too much  All healing up nicely??


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Kieran how is your leg? I couldn't bare to look at the pics as Will said it would upset me too much  All healing up nicely??


He shouldn't be shaving them the big Yorkshire pudding :lol:

Serves him right


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> He shouldn't be shaving them the big Yorkshire pudding :lol:
> 
> Serves him right


A fan of Veet, @R0BLET??


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> A fan of Veet, @R0BLET??


Lol no!

A fan of hairs on my legs 

Chest, stomach and pubes only ones to be removed :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Kieran how is your leg? I couldn't bare to look at the pics as Will said it would upset me too much  All healing up nicely??


It wouldn't upset you lol it's not that bad!!! Yeah it's healing nicely thanks. Just keep catching it and it re opening in the night. This morning it was stuck to the bed cover so had to shuffle into the bathroom with the bed cover and soak it off lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> It wouldn't upset you lol it's not that bad!!! Yeah it's healing nicely thanks. Just keep catching it and it re opening in the night. This morning it was stuck to the bed cover so had to shuffle into the bathroom with the bed cover and soak it off lol.


It would upset me.... anything to do with the legs upsets me 

And that's just rank. I thought I was bad with shaving.... Will says I'm vicious with a razor... But I'm certainly not a butcher like yourself!! Lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> It wouldn't upset you lol it's not that bad!!! Yeah it's healing nicely thanks. Just keep catching it and it re opening in the night. This morning it was stuck to the bed cover so had to shuffle into the bathroom with the bed cover and soak it off lol.


Yea it would mate lol, Claire wouldnt do well with blood seeping out of a 6inch long wound


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it would mate lol, Claire wouldnt do well with blood seeping out of a 6inch long wound


Suppose when you put it like that. Lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> It would upset me.... anything to do with the legs upsets me
> 
> And that's just rank. I thought I was bad with shaving.... Will says I'm vicious with a razor... But I'm certainly not a butcher like yourself!! Lol.


I'm just utterly useless at it. Cut myself all the time especially doing knees lol. Won't be shaving them anytime soon again!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

FFS you bodybuilders are a funny bunch :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> FFS you bodybuilders are a funny bunch :lol:


These clowns aren't bodybuilders......they're wannabees........wannabe me


----------



## flinty90

Well this journals got manly fcukin bummers


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Well this journals got manly fcukin bummers


It's that queer @Suprakill4 shaving his legs!!



See ^^^^^

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well this journals got mainly fcukin bummers in it


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's that queer @Suprakill4 shaving his legs!!
> 
> View attachment 145471
> 
> 
> See ^^^^^
> 
> :lol:


Fvck did he use a cut throat razor?? Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck did he use a cut throat razor?? Pmsl


Used a carving knife :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

I used a chisel and hammer cos my quads are that fcuking solid it's like carving granite!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> I used a chisel and hammer cos my quads are that fcuking solid it's like carving granite!!!!!! Lol.


Apparently not, looks like they sliced like butter pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Apparently not, looks like they sliced like butter pmsl


Lol. Only a little scratch


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It's that queer @Suprakill4 shaving his legs!!
> 
> View attachment 145471
> 
> 
> See ^^^^^
> 
> :lol:


How the fck did he manage that?


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> How the fck did he manage that?


Just not concentrating and dragged the razor up my leg sideways and it just took a big chunk out. Should have seen the length Of skin in the razor. Was like when you see people get skin grafts.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Just not concentrating and dragged the razor up my leg sideways and it just took a big chunk out. Should have seen the length Of skin in the razor. Was like when you see people get skin grafts.


That's horrendous!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> How the fck did he manage that?


Tried to make a vagina

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Tried to make a vagina
> 
> :lol:


To go with the one in between his legs


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Tried to make a vagina
> 
> :lol:


Worst gash pic I have ever seen :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> To go with the one in between his legs


2 is better than 1 surely....


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Worst gash pic I have ever seen :lol:


Bet you've had worse tbh


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Bet you've had worse tbh


Affirmative :surrender:

Still powered through and finished though.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Affirmative :surrender:
> 
> Still powered through and finished though.


That's the spirit


----------



## NorthernSoul

Question for all: Can you gain muscle at all, in a calorie deficit?

Even if we put high dose of AAS into the equation.


----------



## Kennyken

Juic3Up said:


> Question for all: Can you gain muscle at all, in a calorie deficit?
> 
> Even if we put high dose of AAS into the equation.


Yes but its not optimal for muscle growth.

Pick on or the other


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Question for all: Can you gain muscle at all, in a calorie deficit?
> 
> Even if we put high dose of AAS into the equation.


Riddle me this..... Why are you asking ?

What's on your mind now FFS


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Riddle me this..... Why are you asking ?
> 
> What's on your mind now FFS


LOOL! made me laugh then.

Just curious. Was thinking of adding some Dbol in for 6 weeks but not made my mind up yet.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> LOOL! made me laugh then.
> 
> Just curious. Was thinking of adding some Dbol in for 6 weeks but not made my mind up yet.


Thought you was ok tbol.....?

Don't add dbol, soon as you gain a little water you'll be flapping you are not progressing lol

Add Var or Tbol :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Thought you was ok tbol.....?
> 
> Don't add dbol, soon as you gain a little water you'll be flapping you are not progressing lol
> 
> Add Var or Tbol :beer:


About the water retention. Was thinking the same thing but Dhacks ultra burn takes all the water off me so weekly I will know where I'm at. I'ts not a go'er atm, was just crossing my mind.

I'm on Tbol 80mg atm.

Tell you something though, I was on 100mg Var for abit before the tbol...then started the tbol so was on both var AND tbol and then 2 weeks ago I dropped the var...so currently only on tbol as it stands. The Var is so much superior to it or it must have a good synergy. Since stopping it, strength has gone down and I am now on more calories than before so it's not diet related, felt fuller, vascular and just had more of a mental edge when using it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Juic3Up said:


> About the water retention. Was thinking the same thing but Dhacks ultra burn takes all the water off me so weekly I will know where I'm at. I'ts not a go'er atm, was just crossing my mind.
> 
> I'm on Tbol 80mg atm.
> 
> Tell you something though, I was on 100mg Var for abit before the tbol...then started the tbol so was on both var AND tbol and then 2 weeks ago I dropped the var...so currently only on tbol as it stands. The Var is so much superior to it or it must have a good synergy. Since stopping it, strength has gone down and I am now on more calories than before so it's not diet related, felt fuller, vascular and just had more of a mental edge when using it.


Var is great for strength that's why. Tbol is IMO shyte


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> About the water retention. Was thinking the same thing but Dhacks ultra burn takes all the water off me so weekly I will know where I'm at. I'ts not a go'er atm, was just crossing my mind.
> 
> I'm on Tbol 80mg atm.
> 
> Tell you something though, I was on 100mg Var for abit before the tbol...then started the tbol so was on both var AND tbol and then 2 weeks ago I dropped the var...so currently only on tbol as it stands. The Var is so much superior to it or it must have a good synergy. Since stopping it, strength has gone down and I am now on more calories than before so it's not diet related, felt fuller, vascular and just had more of a mental edge when using it.


So get back on the var :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> So get back on the var :lol:


Was about to say I ran out but I actually have another packet I forgot about. Downside was nosebleeds everyday...like 5 a day on average, apart from that s'all good!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Was about to say I ran out but I actually have another packet I forgot about. Downside was nosebleeds everyday...like 5 a day on average, apart from that s'all good!


That's probably the reccies :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> Was about to say I ran out but I actually have another packet I forgot about. Downside was nosebleeds everyday...like 5 a day on average, apart from that s'all good!


Why not just cut on minimal gear to maintain muscle and then do a bigger rebound cycle and make a sh1t load of gains in a short space of time. Why add stuff like dbol for a cut your doing, just keep it simple on low dose test. It's exactly what I did my last diet ten rebound on test tren and orals and it works amazingly well.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Why not just cut on minimal gear to maintain muscle and then do a bigger rebound cycle and make a sh1t load of gains in a short space of time. Why add stuff like dbol for a cut your doing, just keep it simple on low dose test. It's exactly what I did my last diet ten rebound on test tren and orals and it works amazingly well.


He won't touch test


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> He won't touch test


Ahhh sorry I didn't realise he was gay.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Didn't really want to put doses out but I am on a little test. Only due to people on the board I know in real life.

On the plus side, I didn't want to speak to soon about it as I'm very suspersticious but my hair has stopped falling out and tbh, can see little bits of hairs coming through like those baby hairs but i aint complaining lol baby hairs better than nothing. Definately putting it down to the diffuse thinning of thyroidism.

To answer your question about using it for a rebound, I'm coming off after this cut. Want to get bloods done and see how I recover. Dont know how sensitive people are about the subject but has anyone tried to see how fertile they are by getting the mrs pregnant and then couple weeks later just taking an abortion pill?


----------



## Suprakill4

Juic3Up said:


> Didn't really want to put doses out but I am on a little test. Only due to people on the board I know in real life.
> 
> On the plus side, I didn't want to speak to soon about it as I'm very suspersticious but my hair has stopped falling out and tbh, can see little bits of hairs coming through like those baby hairs but i aint complaining lol baby hairs better than nothing. Definately putting it down to the diffuse thinning of thyroidism.
> 
> To answer your question about using it for a rebound, I'm coming off after this cut. Want to get bloods done and see how I recover. Dont know how sensitive people are about the subject but has anyone tried to see how fertile they are by getting the mrs pregnant and then couple weeks later just taking an abortion pill?


I'm ****ing amazed you just asked that question tbh. What a fcuking terrible thing to do. Create life just to see if you can then kill it. Jesus mate lol.


----------



## NorthernSoul

oh **** sake knew this was coming. shouldnt of said anything lol. infact i was just joking harhar


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think you might actually be retarded.

Have you not heard of a fertility test!? Jesus Christ


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> oh **** sake knew this was coming. shouldnt of said anything lol. infact i was just joking harhar


You do talk some bollocks :lol:


----------



## Lukehh

poll to get Juic3Up to stop spamming rob's thread needed :2guns:


----------



## NorthernSoul

propper bunch of fannys you lot lol big world out there <3


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcks that meant to mean?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Lukehh said:


> poll to get Juic3Up to stop spamming rob's thread needed :2guns:


I am a good help to this thread infact!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> propper bunch of fannys you lot lol big world out there <3


It's not, it's tiny tbh :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcks that meant to mean?


Nothing pal dont take offence. just saying people do things differently to one another and im not always the best example for it (as you can see). lets drop it before it gets any further?


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> Didn't really want to put doses out but I am on a little test. Only due to people on the board I know in real life.
> 
> On the plus side, I didn't want to speak to soon about it as I'm very suspersticious but my hair has stopped falling out and tbh, can see little bits of hairs coming through like those baby hairs but i aint complaining lol baby hairs better than nothing. Definately putting it down to the diffuse thinning of thyroidism.
> 
> To answer your question about using it for a rebound, I'm coming off after this cut. Want to get bloods done and see how I recover. Dont know how sensitive people are about the subject but has anyone tried to see how fertile they are by getting the mrs pregnant and then couple weeks later just taking an abortion pill?


Are u fvcking serious? Or just an idiot? Fvcking shocking.


----------



## NorthernSoul

RXQueenie said:


> Are u fvcking serious? Or just an idiot? Fvcking shocking.


Did you read the rest about dropping the subject or you after a big debate about it?


----------



## Queenie

Juic3Up said:


> Did you read the rest about dropping the subject or you after a big debate about it?


No debating how fvcking idiotic that is.


----------



## NorthernSoul

There we go, apologise made to all and private messaged saying sorry.

Lets move on


----------



## TELBOR

Safe to come in now.....


----------



## Keeks

mg: Erm, evening Rob, hope you're feeling better. My friend Gary wanted to say hi and he has a message for you....


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Erm, evening Rob, hope you're feeling better. My friend Gary wanted to say hi and he has a message for you....
> 
> View attachment 145502


PMSL

Say hi for me 

I feel wànk! That's it in short.

Taking rest of week off training.


----------



## sxbarnes

I have met Gary the get well gorilla too and was impressed with his knowledge : )


----------



## sxbarnes

He taught me my forearm routine


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, rough.

Going to the docs and off work.

That is all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning, rough.
> 
> Going to the docs and off work.
> 
> That is all.


Ahhhh poor little Robby rob pmsl. Man up soldier why are you wasting the doctors time as well? :lol:

Hope you're alright sugar tits


----------



## sxbarnes

Who are you?

Supra 2?

What you gonna do?

Down the doctors

No decent advice from them d1cks

Looking for something that'll knock you for six?

You'll be given antibiotics.


----------



## Keeks

I really hope Robs doctor is Gary, he'll sort him right out. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I really hope Robs doctor is Gary, he'll sort him right out. :thumbup1:


Gary Glitter? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Gary Glitter? :lol:


Glitter or gorilla.....they'd both sort him out! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Glitter or gorilla.....they'd both sort him out! :lol:


Fcuk that, just send Gail Tilsley round!


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL

Anyway, been to docs.

Chest infection, so got antibiotics for that.

But she was concerned with blood coming up and checked chest loads and said it didn't sound too good lol

So sent me to the hospital and I've had a chest x-ray.

Also had bloods taken, see what comes back.

Right...... BED!!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Anyway, been to docs.
> 
> Chest infection, so got antibiotics for that.
> 
> But she was concerned with blood coming up and checked chest loads and said it didn't sound too good lol
> 
> So sent me to the hospital and I've had a chest x-ray.
> 
> Also had bloods taken, see what comes back.
> 
> Right...... BED!!


See my rap was right! 

Didn't think you had a chest


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> See my rap was right!
> 
> Didn't think you had a chest


Ok, my lungs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest X-Ray all clear :beer:

Bloods to confirm aids tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Any improvement?


----------



## NorthernSoul

last night picture, not tensing but i did just do deadlifts so maybe they pumped abs up abit..i dont know!

im sure there is an improvement anyway!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 145550
> 
> 
> last night picture, not tensing but i did just do deadlifts so maybe they pumped abs up abit..i dont know!
> 
> im sure there is an improvement anyway!


Thought you wasn't doing any comparison pics lol

Look good mate


----------



## NorthernSoul

More to the point of looking at myself everyday expecting to see change. Taking a picture every couple weeks should be alright


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all,

Feeling a little better now, breathing is a lot easier so sinus's are clearing up and headache is wearing off :beer:

Can't really say I've eaten that much, just as and when and what I've fancied tbh.

Nothing in the grand scheme of things is it.

Hoping I'll be back in the gym Tuesday, that's a week off lifting so should be all gooooood :beer:

Oh, docs lost blood results so they're chasing them :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Juic3Up said:


> Didn't really want to put doses out but I am on a little test. Only due to people on the board I know in real life.
> 
> On the plus side, I didn't want to speak to soon about it as I'm very suspersticious but my hair has stopped falling out and tbh, can see little bits of hairs coming through like those baby hairs but i aint complaining lol baby hairs better than nothing. Definately putting it down to the diffuse thinning of thyroidism.
> 
> To answer your question about using it for a rebound, I'm coming off after this cut. Want to get bloods done and see how I recover. Dont know how sensitive people are about the subject but has anyone tried to see how fertile they are by getting the mrs pregnant and then couple weeks later just taking an abortion pill?


wtf?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> wtf?


Old news, move on


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Another rest day and I may even take another week tbh.

@sxbarnes may have to re-arrange again 'doh!!

All food prepped etc so I'll try and force it down, appetite is all over lol I'll blame the antibiotics!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate. Deffo rest until you feel back to normal. Any earlier and you risk a set back which is annoying.


----------



## NorthernSoul

When I had flu I managed to get myself down to the gym, on antibiotics as well. I dropped a 27kg weight on my head, couldnt manage to lift 16kg dumbells. So I gave up. Then couldnt sit up from lying on the flat bench. Made me so weak and drained me.


----------



## Suprakill4

Def rest mate. I'm doing the same still as I'm far from feeling better!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> When I had flu I managed to get myself down to the gym, on antibiotics as well. I dropped a 27kg weight on my head, couldnt manage to lift 16kg dumbells. So I gave up. Then couldnt sit up from lying on the flat bench. Made me so weak and drained me.


PMSL,

What a mong!!

@Ginger Ben and @Suprakill4 I'll write this week off but nail food all being well.

90.3kg on scales this morning so can't grumble


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> PMSL,
> 
> What a mong!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben and @Suprakill4 I'll write this week off but nail food all being well.
> 
> 90.3kg on scales this morning so can't grumble


Think your weighing much more than me mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Think your weighing much more than me mate.


Doubt it! Jump on them tomorrow lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Doubt it! Jump on them tomorrow lol


Was 14.7 this morning so about same aint it.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Was 14.7 this morning so about same aint it.


No lol

Few bags of sugar on me ya fat fùck


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL,
> 
> What a mong!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben and @Suprakill4 I'll write this week off but nail food all being well.
> 
> 90.3kg on scales this morning so can't grumble


You've lost about half a stone in a week?


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> PMSL,
> 
> What a mong!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben and @Suprakill4 I'll write this week off but nail food all being well.
> 
> 90.3kg on scales this morning so can't grumble


quite right LOL

think im weighing in at 84kg atm. Lightest ive been in years!


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> You've lost about half a stone in a week?


I lost a stone.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> You've lost about half a stone in a week?


Lol, I've gained about 2kg :lol:

Ups and downs of being poorly!!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> quite right LOL
> 
> think im weighing in at 84kg atm. Lightest ive been in years!


And still look like a fat cùnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Light weights lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> And still look like a fat cùnt


hahaha. I really hope im 10% now. If im not then im gna be really annoyed. I'll post a picture up sometime this week! I'm realyl sure there is a good difference!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> hahaha. I really hope im 10% now. If im not then im gna be really annoyed. I'll post a picture up sometime this week! I'm realyl sure there is a good difference!


I'll say it now.... You won't be 10% 

Remind me what meds and peds you are on?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've gained about 2kg :lol:
> 
> Ups and downs of being poorly!!


How can you gain weight being poorly? :confused1:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> I'll say it now.... You won't be 10%
> 
> Remind me what meds and peds you are on?


80mg Tbol and a little test


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How can you gain weight being poorly? :confused1:


Water retention and manipulation of course.

Plus when I've eaten it's been what I've craved, so several tubs of Ben and Jerry's since Friday and several dozen mini eggs.... No Gear, no T3, No Proviron lol


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> 80mg Tbol and a little test


Why don't you add in Clen or something?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Water retention and manipulation of course.
> 
> Plus when I've eaten it's been what I've craved, so several tubs of Ben and Jerry's since Friday and several dozen mini eggs.... No Gear, no T3, No Proviron lol


Fat fcuk


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Why don't you add in Clen or something?


I was going to do it when the weight was stalling a bit. Each week I am noticing a difference with just diet and cardio. But, I was contemplating doing it next week for a full 2 weeks. Also where I am doing 4 morning sessions of fasted cardio, I'm going to throw in another 4 right after my work out session. I may as well add while I'm rambling on again, I did a bootcamp session on saturday morning with my gym PT's, well worth it and i threw up.

I watched a you tube video on weekend, george farah trains and helps the pro bodybuilders out. He mentioned not to take protein or carbs right after your workout. Wait 25/30 minutes, then drink your shake/dextrose etc because within that 30 minute period GH output is at its highest and obviously we know eating disturbs that process. Just incase thats useful to anyone.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I was going to do it when the weight was stalling a bit. Each week I am noticing a difference with just diet and cardio. But, I was contemplating doing it next week for a full 2 weeks. Also where I am doing 4 morning sessions of fasted cardio, I'm going to throw in another 4 right after my work out session. I may as well add while I'm rambling on again, I did a bootcamp session on saturday morning with my gym PT's, well worth it and i threw up.
> 
> I watched a you tube video on weekend, george farah trains and helps the pro bodybuilders out. He mentioned not to take protein or carbs right after your workout. Wait 25/30 minutes, then drink your shake/dextrose etc because within that 30 minute period GH output is at its highest and obviously we know eating disturbs that process. Just incase thats useful to anyone.


Short and snappy replies please :lol:

Farah talks lots of shít! He would say in the next sentence to drink Hydro whey instantly and then make reference to ON products :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Short and snappy replies please :lol:
> 
> Farah talks lots of shít! He would say in the next sentence to drink Hydro whey instantly and then make reference to ON products :lol:


True that. All those pro coaches talk a lot of shît as they are all trying to sell something or protect their secrets.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True that. All those pro coaches talk a lot of shît as they are all trying to sell something or protect their secrets.


Secrets being post workout 20iu of slin and GH :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, felt fine at 5am when the alarm went off.

So I went to the gym lol

A little push session, nothing notable done.

Everything was heavy and stamina was pants, so that tells me to give it another week or so.

Was pumped though lol couple of people said I was looking well :lol:

New vest I think, blurred their vision maybe 

Anyway, food all good, plenty going in so I'll keep feeding the machine and hang fire at getting back into full swing of things :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4

I've a feeling my first session back today is going to go the same way but gotta try. fed up being out of training now.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I've a feeling my first session back today is going to go the same way but gotta try. fed up being out of training now.


Haha, worth a shot at it! But expect disappointment :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha, worth a shot at it! But expect disappointment :lol:


Ill be getting the pink dumbells out lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill be getting the pink dumbells out lol.


Good! Get nice and pumped


----------



## TELBOR

Morning, gym soon.... See how this goes lol

Bit of back me thinks 

Fell into a coma last night after this;



8oz rump, gammon, sausages, chicken, a fried egg, mushrooms and a side of chips :lol:

Then a choc and peanut butter desert with ice cream


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Morning, gym soon.... See how this goes lol
> 
> Bit of back me thinks
> 
> Fell into a coma last night after this;
> 
> View attachment 146000
> 
> 
> 8oz rump, gammon, sausages, chicken, a fried egg, mushrooms and a side of chips :lol:
> 
> Then a choc and peanut butter desert with ice cream


got to luv a mixed grill


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> got to luv a mixed grill


Was awesome mate, could eat that each day


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Was awesome mate, could eat that each day


couldn't we all :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Back session.....

Write off.

Just not feeling the motivation or drive at the moment.

Annoying but I'll power through and go again tomorrow and do shoulders.

Meal 2;



:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> couldn't we all :thumb:


Would love to lol but £18 a pop it doesn't seem cost effective :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Would love to lol but £18 a pop it doesn't seem cost effective :lol:


  yeh true wishful thinking


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck :cursing: I think I need to bring my plate in here!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck :cursing: I think I need to bring my plate in here!


Bit chaotic for you?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bit chaotic for you?
> 
> :lol:


Hmm, yes....chaotic! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Hmm, yes....chaotic! :cursing:


If it helps I kept the peppercorn sauce separate ?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> If it helps I kept the peppercorn sauce separate ?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Yes cos that's all it needs, separate sauce! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Your such a bad influence. Just getting dressed to go have a mixed grill lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Your such a bad influence. Just getting dressed to go have a mixed grill lol.


Haha! Good lad.

Can't beat finishing a mix grill with meat sweats


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Good lad.
> 
> Can't beat finishing a mix grill with meat sweats


American corn dogs with sauce for starter ordered. Then it's souther fried breaded chicken, BBQ ribs, pulled smokehouse beef on nachos with chips


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> American corn dogs with sauce for starter ordered. Then it's souther fried breaded chicken, BBQ ribs, pulled smokehouse beef on nachos with chips


now that sounds awesome


----------



## Suprakill4

Dai Jones said:


> now that sounds awesome


Toying this for desert.


----------



## Suprakill4

Starter. Corn dogs are awesome. First time ever had them.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Toying this for desert.


Don't toy.... Just do it!!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Don't toy.... Just do it!!


I might be full. Plus it's a tenner were not all made of money lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> Toying this for desert.


you've started so you might as well finish


----------



## Suprakill4

Dai Jones said:


> you've started so you might as well finish


We will see lol. Very tempting. Just don't want the sh1ts all day that follow my rings already killing from having em yesterday!


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> We will see lol. Very tempting. Just don't want the sh1ts all day that follow my rings already killing from having em yesterday!


A not good


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> A not good


It's from all the dry bumming he does mate :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> It's from all the dry bumming he does mate :lol:


I'm not here to judge


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not here to judge


Your here for the videos aren't you.....


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Your here for the videos aren't you.....


fcuk yeh :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome!!! No desert in full as fcuk!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> fcuk yeh :laugh:


It's with @big_jim_87

He's called big for a reason, he's only 4ft :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> It's with @big_jim_87
> 
> He's called big for a reason, he's only 4ft :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome!!! No desert in full as fcuk!


I'm fooking starving now


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> I'm fooking straving now


I've just had pasta, mince beef, bacon bits and cheese lol

Half a kg of lovelyness 

Probably lost 1lb eating it knowing me :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> I've just had pasta, mince beef, bacon bits and cheese lol
> 
> Half a kg of lovelyness
> 
> Probably lost 1lb eating it knowing me :lol:


my diet has been shocking lately need to get my @rss in gear, off to liverpool tomorrow and will be finding somewhere nice for a mixed grill


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome!!! No desert in full as fcuk!


Is that nachos & salsa???

You ba$tard!!


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> my diet has been shocking lately need to get my @rss in gear, off to liverpool tomorrow and will be finding somewhere nice for a mixed grill


Mine has been hit and miss, more to do with not enough tbh!

I want pictures please


----------



## TELBOR

Well... What a ball ache!!

Just come off phone to docs and after yesterday's blood taken, liver enzymes have gone up again lol

So I've got to have more taken next week.

FML


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Mine has been hit and miss, more to do with not enough tbh!
> 
> I want pictures please


my mrs goes mental when I take pic's of my food


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> my mrs goes mental when I take pic's of my food


Bin her


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Bin her


no chance no one else will have me


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well... What a ball ache!!
> 
> Just come off phone to docs and after yesterday's blood taken, liver enzymes have gone up again lol
> 
> So I've got to have more taken next week.
> 
> FML


Its one thing after another with you:cursing: At least your chirpy mate


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Is that nachos & salsa???
> 
> You ba$tard!!


It was nachos, salsa and smokehouse pulled beef. It was immense! Why don't you have some ...... Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Its one thing after another with you:cursing: At least your chirpy mate


Yup!

No point dwelling on it though, it's not worth it.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> It was nachos, salsa and smokehouse pulled beef. It was immense! Why don't you have some ...... Lol.


Meanie!


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all!

None stop day lol

But got a session in :beer:

Blew cobwebs off and smashed boulders 

Nothing major moved weight wise, but enjoyed it.

Even got a compliment lol and 2 little gym bunny's kept training near me and looking :lol:

Tbh one had awesome quads and **** 

Anyway, this is current state of play;



Watery :lol:

That's 90.1kg this morning - post poo 

Have a good one!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all, feeling a little more human today so hoping a solid week of training :beer:

Had a lie in and just had 150g oats and 60g whey.

Just placed an order with GN for some bits, some of the Amino Go, Cashews and Peppermint Snaps whey


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> None stop day lol
> 
> But got a session in :beer:
> 
> Blew cobwebs off and smashed boulders
> 
> Nothing major moved weight wise, but enjoyed it.
> 
> Even got a compliment lol and 2 little gym bunny's kept training near me and looking :lol:
> 
> Tbh one had awesome quads and ****
> 
> Anyway, this is current state of play;
> 
> View attachment 146045
> 
> 
> Watery :lol:
> 
> That's 90.1kg this morning - post poo
> 
> Have a good one!!


Bet the gym bunnys are admiring your suntan


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Bet the gym bunnys are admiring your suntan


Most likely mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Back session shortly.

Just had 150g oats and whey, with a coffee 

Had a clean day food wise, then missus suggested Pizza Hut 

She's still a little under the weather with me giving her a cold and stuff so I'm letting it fly with the diet come evenings lol

Cycle wise I've been off now for 2 weeks tomorrow and I don't plan going back on till the first week of April.

Simple;

Test E

NPP

Test Prop

Tren A

Var

Proviron

Nolva

Possible Peps too

I'll make this my last blast of the year as it's going to be a big one but in and out rather quickly!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Back session done, nothing major weight wise but it'll soon come back 

T-Bar Rows

Lat Pull Downs

Peek-a-boos

Bent over Oly Bar Rows

Close Grip Pulley Rows

Then a little bicep work but that was short lived as they were fooked!

Cardio now....that's a 2 mile walk as mrs couldn't drop me off PMSL

Bring on the shin pumps!! :crying:

Oh, the cycle above. It's not all together if anyone was wondering. It's one after the other


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Back session done, nothing major weight wise but it'll soon come back
> 
> T-Bar Rows
> 
> Lat Pull Downs
> 
> Peek-a-boos
> 
> Bent over Oly Bar Rows
> 
> Close Grip Pulley Rows
> 
> Then a little bicep work but that was short lived as they were fooked!
> 
> Cardio now....that's a 2 mile walk as mrs couldn't drop me off PMSL
> 
> Bring on the shin pumps!! :crying:
> 
> Oh, the cycle above. It's not all together if anyone was wondering. It's one after the other


Haha. Was thinking thats some serious $hit going down!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Was thinking thats some serious $hit going down!


Stranger!!

Lol. It should be a good one :beer:


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Stranger!!
> 
> Lol. It should be a good one :beer:


Haha. Just been lurking alot! Hopefully can post more often now things have settled down. The mrs is due to give birth next week so should be fun and games. Atleast ive a little boy this time lol


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Just been lurking alot! Hopefully can post more often now things have settled down. The mrs is due to give birth next week so should be fun and games. Atleast ive a little boy this time lol


Jesus you have been busy!!

How's the little lady?


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Jesus you have been busy!!
> 
> How's the little lady?


Yeah shes good mate. Not had any scares for 6 months now so all is good!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Yeah shes good mate. Not had any scares for 6 months now so all is good!


Excellent news!!

Everything else ok?

How's training and stuff


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news!!
> 
> Everything else ok?
> 
> How's training and stuff


Everything is good mate.

Training is coming along ncely. Still natty lol


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Everything is good mate.
> 
> Training is coming along ncely. Still natty lol


That's good then mate 

Haha. Your time will come


----------



## NorthernSoul

Dont know if I read correct rob but did you say your crusing till april or coming off altogether till april?


----------



## NorthernSoul

check this out lol. This was 3 or 4 weeks I think, not sure!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Dont know if I read correct rob but did you say your crusing till april or coming off altogether till april?


Cruising mate, test e every 10 days


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 146128
> 
> 
> check this out lol. This was 3 or 4 weeks I think, not sure!


Great work mate!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!!


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Thanks


Big difference already mate, keep at it


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 146128
> 
> 
> check this out lol. This was 3 or 4 weeks I think, not sure!


Gonna be super ripped mate:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Gonna be super ripped mate:thumb:


He's meant to be bulking :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> He's meant to be bulking :lol:


Are the photos in the wrong order then?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Are the photos in the wrong order then?


Nope, he's just a daft sod :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Haha the photos are actually in the correct order. I'm cutting pal 

Throwing about 7-8 hours of cardio in each week now. On top of work out.


----------



## J4MES

How often do you train each muscle group a week mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> Haha the photos are actually in the correct order. I'm cutting pal
> 
> Throwing about 7-8 hours of cardio in each week now. On top of work out.


Well fhank fcuk for that!!! :thumb:

Youre putting on too much weight pal:nono:

Aaaaaaaaah! Looking good mate:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> How often do you train each muscle group a week mate?


This for me?

Once a week mate


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> This for me?
> 
> Once a week mate


Haha for you!

I'm trying to workout if this would be better for me. Say I train chest and it includes 24 sets total. Do you think it would be better to lower the volume and train it twice (mon, thurs) and cut the sets in half so your still getting your 24 sets a week in just in 2 sessions.

I've been researching online and supposedly this is suppose to be better for strength and size!

What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> Haha for you!
> 
> I'm trying to workout if this would be better for me. Say I train chest and it includes 24 sets total. Do you think it would be better to lower the volume and train it twice (mon, thurs) and cut the sets in half so your still getting your 24 sets a week in just in 2 sessions.
> 
> I've been researching online and supposedly this is suppose to be better for strength and size!
> 
> What's your thoughts on this?


I'd say we're all different tbh mate, I did 16 sets of press and fly work for chest this morning.

But my chest is wànk :lol:

My split this week is;

Mon - back

Tue - chest

Wed - rest

Thur - legs

Friday - shoulders

Sat and sun rest

@Chelsea could chip in regarding chest mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'd say we're all different tbh mate, I did 16 sets of press and fly work for chest this morning.
> 
> But my chest is wànk :lol:
> 
> My split this week is;
> 
> Mon - back
> 
> Tue - chest
> 
> Wed - rest
> 
> Thur - legs
> 
> Friday - shoulders
> 
> Sat and sun rest
> 
> @Chelsea could chip in regarding chest mate


Did someone say chest


----------



## Chelsea

M82000 said:


> Haha for you!
> 
> I'm trying to workout if this would be better for me. Say I train chest and it includes 24 sets total. Do you think it would be better to lower the volume and train it twice (mon, thurs) and cut the sets in half so your still getting your 24 sets a week in just in 2 sessions.
> 
> I've been researching online and supposedly this is suppose to be better for strength and size!
> 
> What's your thoughts on this?


You can read all sorts on the internet mate but really what it boils down to is trial and error for you.

24 sets does sound like a lot, I tend to do 12sets for my chest and that's it really, max 15 if I throw in some bodyweight dips at the end.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Did someone say chest


Someone said cúnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> You can read all sorts on the internet mate but really what it boils down to is trial and error for you.
> 
> 24 sets does sound like a lot, I tend to do 12sets for my chest and that's it really, max 15 if I throw in some bodyweight dips at the end.


Agreed. It's trial and error really. I've just changed from a high volume routine whilst on cycle to a lower volume 5x5 style split and it's suiting me really well. Strength still going up each session two weeks after coming off.

24 sets for chest sounds a lot. At that work rate you can only really be giving about half of them your maximum effort. The rest will be burn out sets that IMO can be a waste of energy.

I seem to grow better the less I do (within reason) but the intensity needs to be balls out.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Did someone say chest


Oh ffs Pamela Anderson's here look lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh ffs Pamela Anderson's here look lol


He does look like he has gyno doesn't he :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> He does look like he has gyno doesn't he :lol:


Would say more like tumours lol. (Not that tumours are a laughing matter)


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He does look like he has gyno doesn't he :lol:





Suprakill4 said:


> Would say more like tumours lol. (Not that tumours are a laughing matter)


If I had tumours they'd be bigger than the paid of your arms put together you **** 

When I was doing tricep push downs on Sat, a guy in the gym said that the cable actually got lost in my chest hahaha........epic tit w4nk capabilities


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> If I had tumours they'd be bigger than the paid of your arms put together you ****
> 
> When I was doing tricep push downs on Sat, a guy in the gym said that the cable actually got lost in my chest hahaha........epic tit w4nk capabilities


Hahahaha that's fcuking funny lol.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha that's fcuking funny lol.


Rob's cock is about the girth of a cable so its good practice


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> If I had tumours they'd be bigger than the paid of your arms put together you ****
> 
> When I was doing tricep push downs on Sat, a guy in the gym said that the cable actually got lost in my chest hahaha........epic tit w4nk capabilities


He also said, when was the last time your saw your cock you fat fùck :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> He also said, when was the last time your saw your cock you fat fùck :lol:


 :lol: I said I hadn't seen it as it was buried in @Keeks back doors


----------



## J4MES

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. It's trial and error really. I've just changed from a high volume routine whilst on cycle to a lower volume 5x5 style split and it's suiting me really well. Strength still going up each session two weeks after coming off.
> 
> 24 sets for chest sounds a lot. At that work rate you can only really be giving about half of them your maximum effort. The rest will be burn out sets that IMO can be a waste of energy.
> 
> I seem to grow better the less I do (within reason) but the intensity needs to be balls out.





R0BLET said:


> Someone said cúnt





Chelsea said:


> You can read all sorts on the internet mate but really what it boils down to is trial and error for you.
> 
> 24 sets does sound like a lot, I tend to do 12sets for my chest and that's it really, max 15 if I throw in some bodyweight dips at the end.


Okay. So say I was to do 2 chest and tricep workouts a week. (Monday, Thursday) 10 sets chest, 6 sets tricep. Would that be more than enough to grow?


----------



## Chelsea

M82000 said:


> Okay. So say I was to do 2 chest and tricep workouts a week. (Monday, Thursday) 10 sets chest, 6 sets tricep. Would that be more than enough to grow?


There are so many variables mate, the reps you are doing, rest periods, intensity, your diet, the amount of rest you get, whether you're on AAS the list goes on mate.

Its impossible to tell with such little info. Maybe make a thread, list your exact diet and training and we might be able to help a bit more.


----------



## Ginger Ben

M82000 said:


> Okay. So say I was to do 2 chest and tricep workouts a week. (Monday, Thursday) 10 sets chest, 6 sets tricep. Would that be more than enough to grow?


Need more details mate. Start a thread in the training section and we can try to help more that way


----------



## J4MES

Chelsea said:


> There are so many variables mate, the reps you are doing, rest periods, intensity, your diet, the amount of rest you get, whether you're on AAS the list goes on mate.
> 
> Its impossible to tell with such little info. Maybe make a thread, list your exact diet and training and we might be able to help a bit more.





Ginger Ben said:


> Need more details mate. Start a thread in the training section and we can try to help more that way


Okay guys ill tag you in it


----------



## J4MES

Ginger Ben said:


> Need more details mate. Start a thread in the training section and we can try to help more that way





Chelsea said:


> There are so many variables mate, the reps you are doing, rest periods, intensity, your diet, the amount of rest you get, whether you're on AAS the list goes on mate.
> 
> Its impossible to tell with such little info. Maybe make a thread, list your exact diet and training and we might be able to help a bit more.





R0BLET said:


> He also said, when was the last time your saw your cock you fat fùck :lol:


Here's the link guys

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=258066


----------



## TELBOR

Alright slags,

Update for today.

Feeling loads better in general, no sniffles, coughs etc.

Appetite is back so that's a bonus!

Food wise today it's been ok, think I'll have a load of chicken and chorizo shortly 

Did chest earlier and was a good session;

Incline bench - up to 100kg

DC Stretches @Suprakill4 here ok? Lol

DB Flys - up to 20kg

Incline HS Press - up to 80kg

Pec Flys - up to 95kg

Tricep work 

Rest day tomorrow or Thursday, tbc lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Alright slags,
> 
> Update for today.
> 
> Feeling loads better in general, no sniffles, coughs etc.
> 
> Appetite is back so that's a bonus!
> 
> Food wise today it's been ok, think I'll have a load of chicken and chorizo shortly
> 
> Did chest earlier and was a good session;
> 
> Incline bench - up to 100kg
> 
> DC Stretches @Suprakill4 here ok? Lol
> 
> DB Flys - up to 20kg
> 
> Incline HS Press - up to 80kg
> 
> Pec Flys - up to 95kg
> 
> Tricep work
> 
> Rest day tomorrow or Thursday, tbc lol


Yes mate. My dc stretches are at that point in the workout.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate. My dc stretches are at that point in the workout.


Thank fùck for that lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Alright slags,
> 
> Update for today.
> 
> Feeling loads better in general, no sniffles, coughs etc.
> 
> Appetite is back so that's a bonus!
> 
> Food wise today it's been ok, think I'll have a load of chicken and chorizo shortly
> 
> Did chest earlier and was a good session;
> 
> Incline bench - up to 100kg
> 
> DC Stretches @Suprakill4 here ok? Lol
> 
> DB Flys - up to 20kg
> 
> Incline HS Press - up to 80kg
> 
> Pec Flys - up to 95kg
> 
> Tricep work
> 
> Rest day tomorrow or Thursday, tbc lol


About bloody time:beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> About bloody time:beer:


Shat it you schlaaaag!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Shat it you schlaaaag!


That gym was right next to a schlaaag heap. You'll feel right at home


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> That gym was right next to a schlaaag heap. You'll feel right at home


Good! I'll fit in 

May go at the weekend if I have chance :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Good! I'll fit in
> 
> May go at the weekend if I have chance :beer:


I fitted in well too! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I fitted in well too! :thumb:


You had the place to yourself lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> You had the place to yourself lol


Exactly!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Legs o'clock 

Oats had and a nice strong coffee lol


----------



## TELBOR

Legs ruined!

Squats - up to 120kg, slow negative, àss to grass and powered positive

Calf Raises (leg press machine) - up to 250kg

Ham curls - up to 70kg

Outer thigh machine (one where cock is on display :lol: ) - up to 65kg

Done.

Hobbled out, a few oats tried to come back up. So can't grumble.

Post workout nutrition.....



With Black Forest Gateaux whey from @GoNutrition 

Rest day tomorrow. So far so good on first week back :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Did both outer and inner thigh machines on Monday. Got mad doms on inner thigh today so put deep heat on em. Some must have rubbed against my balls which are now on fire:mad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Did both outer and inner thigh machines on Monday. Got mad doms on inner thigh today so put deep heat on em. Some must have rubbed against my balls which are now on fire:mad:


Goodness gracious :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Rule one. Always wear ya under crackers* when applying deep heat.

* thong for Rob


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Did both outer and inner thigh machines on Monday. Got mad doms on inner thigh today so put deep heat on em. Some must have rubbed against my balls which are now on fire:mad:


Ouch!!!!!!!! I've had some on my balls before and it's not nice eh lol.


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Rule one. Always wear ya under crackers* when applying deep heat.
> 
> * thong for Rob


My balls are tiny, so no issues with anything getting on them :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Whats your verdict on the Toffee Crisp cereal? Comes 4th in my cereal list.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Whats your verdict on the Toffee Crisp cereal? Comes 4th in my cereal list.


I imagine Reese's Peanut Butter cereal would be number 1 for me!! Think its about £8 a box though :no:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> My balls are tiny, so no issues with anything getting on them :lol:


Dat HCG advert.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I imagine Reese's Peanut Butter cereal would be number 1 for me!! Think its about £8 a box though :no:


Think when I saw them at Tesco's they were £5, but even still, its only cereal. Will just stick to the white cups instead, don't think the cereal could top them anyway. :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Think when I saw them at Tesco's they were £5, but even still, its only cereal. Will just stick to the white cups instead, don't think the cereal could top them anyway. :drool:


Im still yet to try the white cups!! I suggest you bring them to me immediately, feed them to me whilst I watch Chelsea (not myself this time) then touch me inappropriately at half time  (and full time)


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Whats your verdict on the Toffee Crisp cereal? Comes 4th in my cereal list.


As usual, they don't have it round here yet. No orange shreddies or toffee crisp. Or perhaps I just hate supermarkets and can't wait to get out


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Whats your verdict on the Toffee Crisp cereal? Comes 4th in my cereal list.


I'd agree, it's not all that.

Too bloody big to get good mouthfuls in lol

1. Lion Bar

2. Crunchy Nut

3. Frosties

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Dat HCG advert.


Dat never jabbed any :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> As usual, they don't have it round here yet. No orange shreddies or toffee crisp. Or perhaps I just hate supermarkets and can't wait to get out


Asda has toffee crisp on offer £1 a box lol


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im still yet to try the white cups!! I suggest you bring them to me immediately, feed them to me whilst I watch Chelsea (not myself this time) then touch me inappropriately at half time  (and full time)


I'm coming, but only if you feed me too.  White cups of course. :innocent: And don't blame me if I touch you at any other time apart from half & full time, I'm curious at times. :tongue:



sxbarnes said:


> As usual, they don't have it round here yet. No orange shreddies or toffee crisp. Or perhaps I just hate supermarkets and can't wait to get out


Where on earth do you live??? Cereal black pot?!



R0BLET said:


> I'd agree, it's not all that.
> 
> Too bloody big to get good mouthfuls in lol
> 
> 1. Lion Bar
> 
> 2. Crunchy Nut
> 
> 3. Frosties
> 
> :lol:


No.......

1. Any flavour Krave

2. Choc orange Shreddies

3. Lion bar cereal

4. Toffee crisp

:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Where on earth do you live??? Cereal black pot?!
> 
> :


Bloody seems like it! :cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Asda has toffee crisp on offer £1 a box lol


Round there now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> No.......
> 
> 1. Any flavour Krave
> 
> 2. Choc orange Shreddies
> 
> 3. Lion bar cereal
> 
> 4. Toffee crisp
> 
> :thumb:


I don't like krave.....

Yet to try orange shreddies! mg:

Frosted shreddies are good!!

FFS I'm craving cereal now, damn you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Round there now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :thumb: :beer:


Best be!! Lol


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm coming, but only if you feed me too.  White cups of course. :innocent: And don't blame me if I touch you at any other time apart from half & full time, I'm curious at times. :tongue:


Consider yourself well fed 

Hmmm I will authorise the touching this time mainly because im pretty certain we will win tonight so im happy to be distracted


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Consider yourself well fed
> 
> Hmmm I will authorise the touching this time mainly because im pretty certain we will win tonight so im happy to be distracted


FFS will you to just go and fùck or something :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody seems like it! :cursing:


Do you have Cornflakes even?



R0BLET said:


> I don't like krave.....
> 
> Yet to try orange shreddies! mg:
> 
> Frosted shreddies are good!!
> 
> FFS I'm craving cereal now, damn you :lol:


Don't like Krave?? Weirdo!

Nah, normal shreddies aren't nice. Get the choc orange ones!



Chelsea said:


> Consider yourself well fed
> 
> Hmmm I will authorise the touching this time mainly because im pretty certain we will win tonight so im happy to be distracted


  I'll leave the touching if you really don't want it. :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> FFS will you to just go and fùck or something :lol:


Will do :beer:



Keeks said:


> I'll leave the touching if you really don't want it. :innocent:


Please see above


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Will do :beer:
> 
> Please see above


I'll even let you use my spare room if you want to meet halfway PMSL

Keeks..... Get waxed

Phil.... Get the lube 

Key is under the plant pot :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> FFS will you to just go and fùck or something :lol:


  He only wants me for my white cups anyway. :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Will do :beer:
> 
> Please see above


Above....as in the cereral talk?! Ok.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'll even let you use my spare room if you want to meet halfway PMSL
> 
> Keeks..... Get waxed
> 
> Phil.... Get the lube
> 
> Key is under the plant pot :lol:


Im taking this as gospel......whats your postcode 

Why bring lube when I have spit and i'll turn up fully covered in baby oil anyway, I may slide off my seats on the journey up though....that could be an issue!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll even let you use my spare room if you want to meet halfway PMSL
> 
> Keeks..... Get waxed
> 
> Phil.... Get the lube
> 
> Key is under the plant pot :lol:


 :lol: Ready! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im taking this as gospel......whats your postcode
> 
> Why bring lube when I have spit and i'll turn up fully covered in baby oil anyway, I may slide off my seats on the journey up though....that could be an issue!


I'll text you :lol:

The lube is for keeks for when she straps up, but if your happy to spit on your own ring then crack on son


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Im taking this as gospel......whats your postcode
> 
> Why bring lube when I have spit and i'll turn up fully covered in baby oil anyway, I may slide off my seats on the journey up though....that could be an issue!


Leave the oiling for me please.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll text you :lol:
> 
> The lube is for keeks for when she straps up, but if your happy to spit on your own ring then crack on son


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'll text you :lol:
> 
> The lube is for keeks for when she straps up, but if your happy to spit on your own ring then crack on son


Hmmm I may have to use some of Keeks' fanny batter to lube that then :lol:



Keeks said:


> Leave the oiling for me please.


DEAL!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

The bastards still had them in a big box on the top shelf not on show. So i nicked one


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm I may have to use some of Keeks' fanny batter to lube that then :lol:
> 
> DEAL!!!!


FANNY BATTER :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> The bastards still had them in a big box on the top shelf not on show. So i nicked one


By nicked I hope you mean paid for :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm I may have to use some of Keeks' fanny batter to lube that then :lol:
> 
> DEAL!!!!


Ewww, such a way with words. :thumbdown:

But will let you off with the oiling acceptance. 



sxbarnes said:


> The bastards still had them in a big box on the top shelf not on show. So i nicked one


Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea. Quid haha


----------



## TELBOR

Fùck you legs!!

That is all.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Fùck you legs!!
> 
> That is all.


Perfect time for a dedicated arms session! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Fùck you legs!!
> 
> That is all.


a bit random that wasn't it


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Perfect time for a dedicated arms session! :thumbup1:


No..... Maybe..... Probably......

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> a bit random that wasn't it


Yes, can't beat leg doms lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Yes, can't beat leg doms lol


I wouldn't beat them either, that would just result in more pain mate.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> No..... Maybe..... Probably......
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow


Arms, not shoulders, arms!!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I wouldn't beat them either, that would just result in more pain mate.


Oh, I thought you punched doms out your body?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Arms, not shoulders, arms!!


Lol, I'll do arms at the weekend if I get chance 

But it's shoulders tomorrow young lady!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'll do arms at the weekend if I get chance
> 
> But it's shoulders tomorrow young lady!


You'll make time for arms. You'd drag yourself from a hospital bed for an arms session :lol: or Zumba


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll make time for arms. You'd drag yourself from a hospital bed for an arms session :lol: or Zumba


PMSL

Well I haven't got the kids for the next 2 weekends so I'm sure I'll find time


----------



## TELBOR

Soooo, docs just called me after I've ignored her calls a few times this week lol

Gotta go see her at 4.45pm today.

Hopefully the all clear then I can plan my next blast and get my head down!!


----------



## Keeks

You still going Zumba?? I thought that was just a crazy phase! Zumba wont build your arms!! :nono:

Hope all's ok with docs.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, docs just called me after I've ignored her calls a few times this week lol
> 
> Gotta go see her at 4.45pm today.
> 
> Hopefully the all clear then I can plan my next blast and get my head down!!


Oooo they want to see you.....it's the aids mate. Anything else they tell you over the phone :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You still going Zumba?? I thought that was just a crazy phase! Zumba wont build your arms!! :nono:
> 
> Hope all's ok with docs.


18" guns?

:lol:

Should be fine, she's a good doctor so just being thorough


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oooo they want to see you.....it's the aids mate. Anything else they tell you over the phone :lol:


Lol, I'm sure she would have mentioned white blood cell issue if I had the aids 

Probably too manly......

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 18" guns?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Should be fine, she's a good doctor so just being thorough


Yes but could be 18.25" if you ditch zumba for weights. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm sure she would have mentioned white blood cell issue if I had the aids
> 
> Probably too manly......
> 
> :lol:


She'll want to enquire as to how you have such high test levels but low muscle mass :lol: pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes but could be 18.25" if you ditch zumba for weights. :thumb:


Interesting.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She'll want to enquire as to how you have such high test levels but low muscle mass :lol: pmsl


Most likely


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon ladies,

Just had some chicken and spuds, was grand. Not too many spuds given it's rest day 

Chicken was laced with Nando's BBQ rub :beer:

Must have grazed through 100g of cashew nuts though :lol:

Ready to smash boulders tomorrow, I'll go;

Smith Press

DB Side Raises

Reverse Fly Machine

HS seated press - it's angled so really nails front delts.

Then a blast on tri's if I have time 

May have some cheeky slin pre workout.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Try the wide grip upright rows in the smith at the end mate. Great finisher and hits traps well too.


----------



## Suprakill4

I've got legs today. Thank fcuk!! They look pathetic because been 3 weeks without training them as ROBLET has seen. He said to me 'god they are worse than @Chelsea's and he has never even trained legs, or at least doesn't look like he has'. Nasty cvnt aint he.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I've got legs today. Thank fcuk!! They look pathetic because been 3 weeks without training them as ROBLET has seen. He said to me 'god they are worse than @Chelsea's and he has never even trained legs, or at least doesn't look like he has'. Nasty cvnt aint he.


You cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Try the wide grip upright rows in the smith at the end mate. Great finisher and hits traps well too.


I'll give them a try, time dependant lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I've got legs today. Thank fcuk!! They look pathetic because been 3 weeks without training them as ROBLET has seen. He said to me 'god they are worse than @Chelsea's and he has never even trained legs, or at least doesn't look like he has'. Nasty cvnt aint he.


PMSL

I said nothing of the sorts!

Apart from you being paranoid they've shrunk lol

Looked good to me, just need a little blood pumped in them :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll give them a try, time dependant lol


Do them instead of the gay db raises


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Do them instead of the gay db raises


I will not young man!!

Oh, I won £75 to spend at musclefood


----------



## big_jim_87

Can't reply as your inbox is full lol


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Can't reply as your inbox is full lol


Try now carrot knackers :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I will not young man!!
> 
> Oh, I won £75 to spend at musclefood


pr**k x2 :lol:


----------



## ducky699

sxbarnes said:


> Gonna be super ripped mate:thumb:


makes me giggel everytime i see that simba tattoo :lol:

looking good though mate. keep it up :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

ducky699 said:


> makes me giggel everytime i see that simba tattoo :lol:
> 
> looking good though mate. keep it up :thumb:


 @Juic3Up and his lion king tribute tattoos :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

YES BIGMAN!!



That's £100 worth of meat for £25 

@Ginger Ben and what?!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning campers!

Boulders soon.

Oats and whey had, coffee with AAKG in it lol

To slin or not to slin that is the question....

We'll see.

Thank fùck it's Friday, all you can eat Chinese tonight with friends lol

Docs was all good yesterday, she said it was defo the infection/virus that was messing the bloods up.

But to be safe, she has me booked in for the 20th of March to check again. I'll get a print out off them too in preparation for my blast lol

Also, I'll be going under @big_jim_87's wing in April. Should be fun


----------



## NorthernSoul

How did you win that?


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Also, I'll be going under @big_jim_87's wing in April. Should be fun


how did you blag that


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> How did you win that?


MF? On another forum mate lol

Happy days eh?!

Plus lidl is having an offer on this weekend £1 for 500g mince - so that's being rinsed!

And my butcher has an offer on chicken and rumps today so mrs is getting a some more stuff in too.

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> how did you blag that


Easy.... I'll pay him :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Robrigo,

Zumba, WTF is that??

Hope you're well, just off to do bench so happy days


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Easy.... I'll blow him :lol:


Predictable :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning Robrigo,
> 
> Zumba, WTF is that??
> 
> Hope you're well, just off to do bench so happy days


Zumba is where the GAINZ come Kenneth :lol:

All good mate. Have a good one! 140kg minimum please mate


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> Plus lidl is having an offer on this weekend £1 for 500g mince - so that's being rinsed!
> 
> NOM NOM NOM


thanks for the heads up will have to have a look at my local one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Predictable :lol:


He's too small to get on my knees to blow :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dai Jones said:


> thanks for the heads up will have to have a look at my local one


No problem mate. I'll be there at 8am tomorrow :lol:

Dozen or so will do


----------



## Dai Jones

R0BLET said:


> No problem mate. I'll be there at 8am tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Dozen or so will do


haha same here


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulder session

Warm up RC with 5kg DB's

Smith Press

10x50kg

8x70kg

6x80kg

DB Side Raises

10x10kg

10x15kg

10x22.5kg Partials

Rear Delt Flys

10x60kg

10x70kg

10x80kg

DB Front Raises

10x10kgx3

Triceps x 100 Flex Lewis Routine - up 10kg on these since starting them 

Done, that's a 35 min session.

Did slin, love the pump from it lol

25g Dextrose and 10g Glutamine

Then jabbed 10iu

Intra was Amino Go with 50g Dextrose - the Amino Go is well nice! If you like cherry, try some!

Post - 60g Whey, 25g Dextrose

Banana

6 poached eggs and 2 toast

And that's 1,800 cals done 

Got a few shakes, plenty of nuts to have today, 400g chicken whilst at work, spinach and an all you can eat Chinese later.

I'll píss 5k today :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

BIG MAN!!

Sorry wrong journal

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> Boulders soon.
> 
> Oats and whey had, coffee with AAKG in it lol
> 
> To slin or not to slin that is the question....
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> Thank fùck it's Friday, all you can eat Chinese tonight with friends lol
> 
> Docs was all good yesterday, she said it was defo the infection/virus that was messing the bloods up.
> 
> But to be safe, she has me booked in for the 20th of March to check again. I'll get a print out off them too in preparation for my blast lol
> 
> Also, I'll be going under @big_jim_87's wing in April. Should be fun


It's no fun going under @big_jim_87 mate he is too heavy. Much prefer going on top.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> BIG MAN!!
> 
> Sorry wrong journal
> 
> :lol:


YES GINGER pr**k!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> It's no fun going under @big_jim_87 mate he is too heavy. Much prefer going on top.


I'll remember that :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Evening fat cùnts!

Just waiting for mates to pick us up for the Chinese, I'm gonna rinse the communist :lol:

Found a few mins spare to do a GN order 

Protein Pancake - Maple Syrup

Superba Krill

Volt - needed a pre workout

Strawberry Whey Isolate

A pill box lol

That'll do.

Plan to get an arm session in tomorrow, time dependant.

I'll report back with pics of Chinese, unless I get weird looks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Chinese was good, had;

Crispy duck and pancakes

Prawn toast

Mussels

Ribs

Chicken in cashew and bean sauce

Chicken in black bean sauce

Roast duck in plum sauce

Thai style noodles

Pork in noodles

Rice

Deep fried spicy beef

And something else, can't remember. I was still going another 20 mins after mrs and mates :lol:

Up early with stuff to do, did the lidl mission and battled to old people for mince.

10 was limit!



5kg for £10 ain't bad, it'll make up some good chilli's


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might get me some of that mince


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might get me some of that mince


You got them down there? Get on it. Only for today and tomorrow mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You got them down there? Get on it. Only for today and tomorrow mate


We've got two here I think might get 20


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> We've got two here I think might get 20


Good lad, see if they stop you lol


----------



## Keeks

I've been trying to decide between an Indian takeaway or Chinese tonight, think it's now gonna be Chinese after reading in here.  But now to decide what to get!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I've been trying to decide between an Indian takeaway or Chinese tonight, think it's now gonna be Chinese after reading in here.  But now to decide what to get!


Haha! I prefer Indian tbh, but the Chinese was good


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I prefer Indian tbh, but the Chinese was good


I can't decide which is my fave, but haven't had a Chinese for ages so one is needed I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I can't decide which is my fave, but haven't had a Chinese for ages so one is needed I think.


Duck pancakes it is then 

Maybe some prawn toast too lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Duck pancakes it is then
> 
> Maybe some prawn toast too lol


I love prawn toast!!!! But just aiming for a main meal tonight, and to complete that so prawn toast can wait. Egg custard for pudding.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chinese for takeaway Indian is better in the restaurant I reckon.

Chinese for me tonight


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Chinese for takeaway Indian is better in the restaurant I reckon.
> 
> Chinese for me tonight


What you having? I still can't decide.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> What you having? I still can't decide.


Load of starters and half a crispy duck


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Load of starters and half a crispy duck


Fat cùnt 

I've had a pizza :lol:

And now my apple pie is warming up, going to be laced in custard 

And some other goodies.... Plus Ben & Jerry's


----------



## Keeks

Creme egg and Munchies :drool: :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Creme egg and Munchies :drool: :drool:


Oh and got some Orange Shreddies :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Oh and got some Orange Shreddies :beer:


About time!!!!!!! Prepare to re-shuffle your top 3 cereal list! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt
> 
> I've had a pizza :lol:
> 
> And now my apple pie is warming up, going to be laced in custard
> 
> And some other goodies.... Plus Ben & Jerry's
> 
> View attachment 146397


Fûck off you eat loads more cràp than me :lol:

I draw your attention to the picture above pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt
> 
> I've had a pizza :lol:
> 
> And now my apple pie is warming up, going to be laced in custard
> 
> And some other goodies.... Plus Ben & Jerry's
> 
> View attachment 146397


Hmmm munchies. Take at least a minute that bag


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fûck off you eat loads more cràp than me :lol:
> 
> I draw your attention to the picture above pmsl


Yes I can.... And get away with it :lol:

The apple pie was grand 



Laced in custard lol


----------



## TELBOR

Epic breakfast!



Bacon and sausage cob

8 pancakes and maple syrup

Chocolate and fudge milkshake

150g oats

60 whey

2,900 cals

Roll on today's session lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Epic breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 146426
> 
> 
> Bacon and sausage cob
> 
> 8 pancakes and maple syrup
> 
> Chocolate and fudge milkshake
> 
> 150g oats
> 
> 60 whey
> 
> 2,900 cals
> 
> Roll on today's session lol


Epic! You going to hucknall today?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Epic! You going to hucknall today?


Nope lol

My place, in about 1 hour :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl fat knacker


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl fat knacker


Got a right sweat on!

Pop five live in the radio now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Got a right sweat on!
> 
> Pop five live in the radio now


Haha id be asleep

Not near a radio what's on?

Also what was name of the place you got some cheap gym hoodies and stuff from recently?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha id be asleep
> 
> Not near a radio what's on?
> 
> Also what was name of the place you got some cheap gym hoodies and stuff from recently?


I was last night lol proper coma.

It's about anabolic steroids Benjamin 

Olympus Origins, got a discount code if you fancy it. They got stringers in this week just for you lol

Hoodie is perfect, really comfy to train in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah I don't really believe in steroids tbh I'm all natty but thanks anyway.

Nice one I'll check it out


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Nope lol
> 
> My place, in about 1 hour :beer:


Bis and bis then... :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I was last night lol proper coma.
> 
> It's about anabolic steroids Benjamin
> 
> Olympus Origins, got a discount code if you fancy it. They got stringers in this week just for you lol
> 
> Hoodie is perfect, really comfy to train in.


Aye I caught that. The vox pops in Newcastle seems sensible but the programme just wanted to say that people would just take dbol without any training:cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I was last night lol proper coma.
> 
> It's about anabolic steroids Benjamin
> 
> Olympus Origins, got a discount code if you fancy it. They got stringers in this week just for you lol
> 
> Hoodie is perfect, really comfy to train in.


Those hoodies look nice mate. Might have to get a bit more muscular to pull em off though:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Bis and bis then... :beer:


Chest and a little arms me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Those hoodies look nice mate. Might have to get a bit more muscular to pull em off though:thumbup1:


I might?

Or you might lol

Medium is fine for me


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Chest and a little arms me thinks


I'll believe ya:thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I might?
> 
> Or you might lol
> 
> Medium is fine for me


I meant me! XXL all the way mate, can't fit these shoulders in anything else. Chest can fit into XSB:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Heres that Five Live programme . Its about 45-50mins in...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03wp1ss


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I'll believe ya:thumbup1:


I did lol

DB Flat Bench - up to 40kg

Incline Barbell - up to 80kg

Pec Flys - 90kg

HS Incline Press - 70kg

Cable Flyes - only up to 25kg

Was soaked, sweat stinging my eyes lol

Then some tricep and bicep work 

10iu slin pre, nice and pumped :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

How many reps tris flex? 500??


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> How many reps tris flex? 500??


Lol. Only 100 mate, up to 30kg from 20kg. So moving weight up over reps


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Only 100 mate, up to 30kg from 20kg. So moving weight up over reps


100 non stop reps of tri pushdowns?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Only 100 mate, up to 30kg from 20kg. So moving weight up over reps


Isn't the point to use a slightly lighter weight on 500 reps to increase the fascia. Then a few sets of skulls or db pull ups to kill em off.the pump and stretch will be mental. Doing it tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> 100 non stop reps of tri pushdowns?


Supposed to be a 5 supersets of 5 tri exercises 20 reps each. A flex Lewis special. There's a youtube vid for it


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Isn't the point to use a slightly lighter weight on 500 reps to increase the fascia. Then a few sets of skulls or db pull ups to kill em off.the pump and stretch will be mental. Doing it tomorrow:thumb:


It's to get both fast and slow twitch fibres smashed, then yes... Go big!

So I go and do close grip bench after those to finish it off.

I've moved up weight wise to help through the cruise


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 100 non stop reps of tri pushdowns?


Yup.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> It's to get both fast and slow twitch fibres smashed, then yes... Go big!
> 
> So I go and do close grip bench after those to finish it off.
> 
> I've moved up weight wise to help through the cruise


Nicely quoted!


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Nicely quoted!


You pished again lol


----------



## TELBOR

Back session done;

EZ Bar Bent Over Rows - up to 80kg + bar

HS Lat Pull Downs - up to 120kg

Close Grip Low Pulley Row - up to 72.5kg

Close Grip Pull Downs - up to 62.5kg

Nothing majority moved weight wise, concentrated on slow movements.

Was a good session 

Oats before, Amino go intra, whey and dextrose post.

No slin as I got up a little too late to get carbs timed etc, no biggie.

4 day this week, whoop! Off Friday and have Monday off too. Things to do this weekend.

Scales wise I was at 90.7kg this morning, so just over 1lb up on last week.

Can probably blame binge :lol:

But I'll take it :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Back session done;
> 
> EZ Bar Bent Over Rows - up to 80kg + bar
> 
> HS Lat Pull Downs - up to 120kg
> 
> Close Grip Low Pulley Row - up to 72.5kg
> 
> Close Grip Pull Downs - up to 62.5kg
> 
> Nothing majority moved weight wise, concentrated on slow movements.
> 
> Was a good session
> 
> Oats before, Amino go intra, whey and dextrose post.
> 
> No slin as I got up a little too late to get carbs timed etc, no biggie.
> 
> 4 day this week, whoop! Off Friday and have Monday off too. Things to do this weekend.
> 
> Scales wise I was at 90.7kg this morning, so just over 1lb up on last week.
> 
> Can probably blame binge :lol:
> 
> But I'll take it :beer:


Nice and strong mate. You gotta have a good back coming on. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Nice and strong mate. You gotta have a good back coming on. :thumb:


Nothing major, as the pic you got shows lol


----------



## sxbarnes

I try and do BORs, Meadows rows, T bar and some DB pullovers mixed in between. Am pretty weak by the third exercise. Some cables to target the lats at the end... :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I try and do BORs, Meadows rows, T bar and some DB pullovers mixed in between. Am pretty weak by the third exercise. Some cables to target the lats at the end... :thumb:


We'll see what the midget has to offer with routines etc


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> We'll see what the midget has to offer with routines etc


Yea, haha I'll have a look at @Galaxy journal , see what hes doing?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, haha I'll have a look at @Galaxy journal , see what hes doing?


Are you suggesting I copy his routine :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, haha I'll have a look at @Galaxy journal , see what hes doing?


Will find f'all in that mate, haven't updated it in ages lol

Doing a upper/ lower split atm and its fairly brutal tbh.


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Will find f'all in that mate, haven't updated it in ages lol
> 
> Doing a upper/ lower split atm and its fairly brutal tbh.


Good. @R0BLET will like that


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Will find f'all in that mate, haven't updated it in ages lol
> 
> Doing a upper/ lower split atm and its fairly brutal tbh.


Well update it FFS :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well update it FFS :lol:


Think thats a no!


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Well update it FFS :lol:





sxbarnes said:


> Think thats a no!


Not much to say really. Don't think Jim wants the full routine posted!! Not much else to say and well my consistency undating it is shocking lol

Half way through a cycle which I ain't going to post up doses...........see a pattern pmsl


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Not much to say really. Don't think Jim wants the full routine posted!! Not much else to say and well my consistency undating it is shocking lol
> 
> Half way through a cycle which I ain't going to post up doses...........see a pattern pmsl


Haha. Fair play mate


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> Think thats a no!


He is looking the biggest I've ever seen him by far. Very good progress this cycle compared to the last and only half way through.


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Not much to say really. Don't think Jim wants the full routine posted!! Not much else to say and well my consistency undating it is shocking lol
> 
> Half way through a cycle which I ain't going to post up doses...........see a pattern pmsl


I shall be part of @big_jim_87 and his merry men soon :beer:

And maybe someone else I spoke to today!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I shall be part of @big_jim_87 and his merry men soon :beer:
> 
> And maybe someone else I spoke to today!


Which part of big Jim you going to be? Cock warmer I bet :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Galaxy said:


> Not much to say really. Don't think Jim wants the full routine posted!! Not much else to say and well my consistency undating it is shocking lol
> 
> Half way through a cycle which I ain't going to post up doses...........see a pattern pmsl


Well its good to see some one keeping a few secrets secret...

Some ppl post up near on full arm workouts... [email protected] lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> He is looking the biggest I've ever seen him by far. Very good progress this cycle compared to the last and only half way through.


I was pleasantly surprised at pics

Loads thicker


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Which part of big Jim you going to be? Cock warmer I bet :lol:


Chief fluffer


----------



## sxbarnes

Suprakill4 said:


> He is looking the biggest I've ever seen him by far. Very good progress this cycle compared to the last and only half way through.


Good stuff. Chuffed:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Sooooo tired!

Could have stayed in bed today lol

But tomorrow is rest day and I do have a 4 day weekend to have lie ins 

Shoulders today, plenty of carbs down me to have some cheeky slin.

Should have some peps end of this week, GHRP 2 and Mod GRF. Never tried peps so be good to see how they are during the cruise 

Will be one jab around training and one pre bed, simple as that.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Sooooo tired!
> 
> Could have stayed in bed today lol
> 
> But tomorrow is rest day and I do have a 4 day weekend to have lie ins
> 
> Shoulders today, plenty of carbs down me to have some cheeky slin.
> 
> Should have some peps end of this week, GHRP 2 and Mod GRF. Never tried peps so be good to see how they are during the cruise
> 
> Will be one jab around training and one pre bed, simple as that.


Even I am up early today. Back to reality. Got work   could cry it depresses me that much going back.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Any pancakes today rob?


----------



## flinty90

Fcukin nobjockeys


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Even I am up early today. Back to reality. Got work   could cry it depresses me that much going back.


Told you what to do lol



Juic3Up said:


> Any pancakes today rob?


Well my @GoNutrition maple syrup protein pancakes arrive today..... Be rude not too mate 



flinty90 said:


> Fcukin nobjockeys


Takes one to know one :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Which part of big Jim you going to be? Cock warmer I bet :lol:


Robs small enough to do that job :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Shoulder session;

Warm up with DB

Seated DB Press

10x20kg

8x25kg

6x30kg

Rear fly machine

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

8x85kg

DB Side raises

10x10kg

10x15kg

8x20kg partials

Upright Rows - Smiths machine

10x20kg

10x40kg

10x60kg

Never tried these before on smiths, @Ginger Ben said to give them a blast iirc

They're great!!

HS Seated Shoulder Press

10x50kg

10x60kg

8x70kg

Done.

Was fooked!

Good session though.

Food and stuff so far;

150g oats

30g whey

50g dextrose

5g AAKG

10g Glutamine

25g dextrose

25g Amino Go

Banana

30g whey

10g Glutamine

15g super greens

50g Lion bar cereal


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Robs small enough to do that job :lol:


How's that work when @big_jim_87 is 5ft..... Oh, you mean in mass.... pr**k :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

Solid day yesterday with food;

150g oats

30g whey

50g dextrose

5g AAKG

10g Glutamine

25g dextrose

25g Amino Go

Banana

30g whey

10g Glutamine

15g super greens

50g Lion bar cereal

4 eggs 2 toast

60g whey, 50g cashews, 30g oats

250g rice, 300g chicken, spinach

60g whey, 50g cashews, 30g oats

250g spuds, 4 chicken quarters;



300ml gold top and 60g milk protein

Shoulder doms today 

Rest day, but a little cardio - walk to walk lol didn't fancy the mrs dropping me off an hour and half early!

Legs tomorrow then chest Friday AM after a lie in as I'll be off :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Aren't rest days boring!

Anyway, my meat arrived;



£75 of that was free whoop whoop!!

Cooked off tomorrow's work food and just had my gold top and whey and now it's zzzz time :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Aren't rest days boring!
> 
> Anyway, my meat arrived;
> 
> View attachment 146639
> 
> 
> £75 of that was free whoop whoop!!
> 
> Cooked off tomorrow's work food and just had my gold top and whey and now it's zzzz time :beer:


Yep rest days are boring unless you are knackered


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yep rest days are boring unless you are knackered


I'm pooped!! Last day at work tomorrow thank fook.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm pooped!! Last day at work tomorrow thank fook.


Been sacked again :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been sacked again :lol:


Oi!!

No lol. Back on Tuesday 

Smashing it there, hit my targets by Tuesdays each week lol


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Aren't rest days boring!
> 
> Anyway, my meat arrived;
> 
> View attachment 146639
> 
> 
> £75 of that was free whoop whoop!!
> 
> Cooked off tomorrow's work food and just had my gold top and whey and now it's zzzz time :beer:


How long will that last you mate?


----------



## TELBOR

M82000 said:


> How long will that last you mate?


Erm, Probably a month a tops I guess.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Push session today, switching to EOD training and PPL.

Needs adjusting to get the most from it, but should be better for recovery etc

Flat Bench Press - up to 100kg

HS Shoulder Press - up to 70kg

Cable Flys - up to 35kg

Cable Lateral Raises - up to 20kg

Close Grip Bench - up to 70kg

Then 100 reps on Tri's

Food so far;

150g Oats

60g whey

300ml Gold Top

Amino Go

Banana

60g Whey

50g Dextrose

4 eggs and 1 brown toast

Food prepped for the day, chicken, rice, spinach and shakes.

Steak later and 6 mins of Vit D :lol:


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Push session today, switching to EOD training and PPL.
> 
> Needs adjusting to get the most from it, but should be better for recovery etc
> 
> Flat Bench Press - up to 100kg
> 
> HS Shoulder Press - up to 70kg
> 
> Cable Flys - up to 35kg
> 
> Cable Lateral Raises - up to 20kg
> 
> Close Grip Bench - up to 70kg
> 
> Then 100 reps on Tri's
> 
> Food so far;
> 
> 150g Oats
> 
> 60g whey
> 
> 300ml Gold Top
> 
> Amino Go
> 
> Banana
> 
> 60g Whey
> 
> 50g Dextrose
> 
> 4 eggs and 1 brown toast
> 
> Food prepped for the day, chicken, rice, spinach and shakes.
> 
> Steak later and 6 mins of Vit D :lol:


Good lifting mate. How many reps on bench?

Everyone loves a cheeky UV beach


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Good lifting mate. How many reps on bench?
> 
> Everyone loves a cheeky UV beach


Hmm, it's ok, not great but was all TUT work.

No more than 8 and no less than 5 through the sets mate.

Haha, I love a tan!


----------



## sxbarnes

So what is eod ? Nice kitchen!


----------



## sxbarnes

Eating or dying?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> So what is eod ? Nice kitchen!


Lol thanks 

Every other day.


----------



## sxbarnes

I do eoy training then. Wasn't on my list of tlas


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Hmm, it's ok, not great but was all TUT work.
> 
> No more than 8 and no less than 5 through the sets mate.
> 
> Haha, I love a tan!


Still better than me!

Haha me too, love a 6 min holiday to Spain haha. You ever tried MT2?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I do eoy training then. Wasn't on my list of tlas


Typo's in there?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Still better than me!
> 
> Haha me too, love a 6 min holiday to Spain haha. You ever tried MT2?


Yes, it has half life of forever lol

Did some in fen 2012.... Still tan easily now


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Yes, it has half life of forever lol
> 
> Did some in fen 2012.... Still tan easily now


I didn't realise how long the half life was! Did 1mg ED for 7 days and it's still going now!

May do another cycle before summer!


----------



## sxbarnes

Tla= three letter acronym zzzzzz


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> I didn't realise how long the half life was! Did 1mg ED for 7 days and it's still going now!
> 
> May do another cycle before summer!


Lol, it doesn't last that long but it defo had a long term effect on pigment


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Tla= three letter acronym zzzzzz


I meant the EOY?

Every other year ? Lol


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it doesn't last that long but it defo had a long term effect on pigment


Mine was only about 2 weeks ago! It's cheap as well and I always take before bed and get no sides..... Win win!


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Mine was only about 2 weeks ago! It's cheap as well and I always take before bed and get no sides..... Win win!


Dirt cheap! I get a dirty tan off it PMSL

So I'm not doing it again.

Peps come today, see how I get on


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I meant the EOY?
> 
> Every other year ? Lol


Aye but not quite as bad as eopd. Every other pancake day


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Aye but not quite as bad as eopd. Every other pancake day


I've concluded you are crackers :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I've concluded you are crackers :lol:


Youve got to get through this life with a smile on ya face


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Dirt cheap! I get a dirty tan off it PMSL
> 
> So I'm not doing it again.
> 
> Peps come today, see how I get on


What peps have you got mate?


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> What peps have you got mate?


GHRP 2 and Mod GRF

I'll do jab pre workout and pre bed and that's it 

Up until I blast again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> GHRP 2 and Mod GRF
> 
> I'll do jab pre workout and pre bed and that's it
> 
> Up until I blast again.


Where do you keep yours once mixed?


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> GHRP 2 and Mod GRF
> 
> I'll do jab pre workout and pre bed and that's it
> 
> Up until I blast again.


Do you mind me asking what the benefit of these peps are/ what they do? I'm clueless with them as never researched, or if you know of a good website that would be great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

J4MES said:


> Do you mind me asking what the benefit of these peps are/ what they do? I'm clueless with them as never researched, or if you know of a good website that would be great!


Check out pscarbs website mate. Teampscarb I think it is. Or there is a sticky on here in research peps section


----------



## J4MES

Ginger Ben said:


> Check out pscarbs website mate. Teampscarb I think it is. Or there is a sticky on here in research peps section


Cheers mate I'll get on it  saved @R0BLET some typing


----------



## Ginger Ben

J4MES said:


> Cheers mate I'll get on it  saved @R0BLET some typing


He wouldn't know what they were for anyway. Just jabs and hopes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Where do you keep yours once mixed?


Cool pouch 

I'll keep slin pins loaded with 50iu of each.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He wouldn't know what they were for anyway. Just jabs and hopes :lol:


And your point is?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cool pouch
> 
> I'll keep slin pins loaded with 50iu of each.


Nice action. I'll pre load a shed load and then that way I might actually use them lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice action. I'll pre load a shed load and then that way I might actually use them lol


Makes sense to, pain in the bum other wise!

Yours arrived?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense to, pain in the bum other wise!
> 
> Yours arrived?


No. Cûnt hasn't sent them I bet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No. Cûnt hasn't sent them I bet :lol:


Oh :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just arrived :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

My peptides are on the way too!! Best give me some fcuking hunger!


----------



## Dan94

Following mate


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> My peptides are on the way too!! Best give me some fcuking hunger!


You're fat enough mate


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Following mate


Welcome :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Protein pancakes when I got in from work, just a couple to try em lol

Then chicken, rice, potatoes and a naan bread ...... An Indian 

Watched gravity, great film.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Protein pancakes when I got in from work, just a couple to try em lol
> 
> Then chicken, rice, potatoes and a naan bread ...... An Indian
> 
> Watched gravity, great film.


Very carb heavy mate


----------



## J4MES

Suprakill4 said:


> My peptides are on the way too!! Best give me some fcuking hunger!


You used them before mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

J4MES said:


> You used them before mate?


Yes mate quite some time ago now.


----------



## J4MES

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate quite some time ago now.


I'm possibly thinking about it but in the future! Do you think they are effect specially when on blast or cycle?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Very carb heavy mate


No shít lol

You know I have to go carb heavy.



J4MES said:


> I'm possibly thinking about it but in the future! Do you think they are effect specially when on blast or cycle?


I'd say they'd be affective for the appetite increase if AAS is effecting it.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I'd say they'd be affective for the appetite increase if AAS is effecting it.


I liked peps when I used them, I used them after my show in April last year up until mid May when I went to vegas and I looked really full on them and they do help appetite a bit, only problem is committing to the 3x jabs per day, if you can be consistent with that then its worth it.

Where you getting peps from?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> I liked peps when I used them, I used them after my show in April last year up until mid May when I went to vegas and I looked really full on them and they do help appetite a bit, only problem is committing to the 3x jabs per day, if you can be consistent with that then its worth it.
> 
> Where you getting peps from?


What was your protocol mate?

I'll be doing upon waking and pre bed so just 2 jabs.

They're EdsPeps, new.


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What was your protocol mate?
> 
> I'll be doing upon waking and pre bed so just 2 jabs.
> 
> They're EdsPeps, new.


Mine was:

Waking

Post Workout

Pre Bed

EdsPeps ay, supposed to be good?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Mine was:
> 
> Waking
> 
> Post Workout
> 
> Pre Bed
> 
> EdsPeps ay, supposed to be good?


Excellent.

Well I've never tried peps so I'll soon see, hopefully will keep me looking full during this cruise and increase the appetite.

I say that and I've just had 6 eggs, 3 protein bread toast, 2 scoops of isolate and 300ml gold top 

Still hungry :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Well I've never tried peps so I'll soon see, hopefully will keep me looking full during this cruise and increase the appetite.
> 
> I say that and I've just had 6 eggs, 3 protein bread toast, 2 scoops of isolate and 300ml gold top
> 
> Still hungry :lol:


You love your gold top you fat fck, just remember the carbs in the milk are all sugars mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

The gold top going down well hey. Might get some of that for shakes


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You love your gold top you fat fck, just remember the carbs in the milk are all sugars mate :beer:


Lol, I do 

I have about 3x1ltr a week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The gold top going down well hey. Might get some of that for shakes


It's nice mate. Calorific, so embraced by me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> You love your gold top you fat fck, just remember the carbs in the milk are all sugars mate :beer:


Don't think that matters too much mate as they aren't refined sugars and don't cause same blood sugar response as refined sugar. Might be wrong but think that's right.


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think that matters too much mate as they aren't refined sugars and don't cause same blood sugar response as refined sugar. Might be wrong but think that's right.


Agree they are natural sugars so have a different effect but you wouldn't catch anyone drinking it on a prep diet so it still cant be great for you, suppose in moderation its ok as I like to have a bit of milk but its only a few pints a week compared to Robs gallons of the stuff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Agree they are natural sugars so have a different effect but you wouldn't catch anyone drinking it on a prep diet so it still cant be great for you, suppose in moderation its ok as I like to have a bit of milk but its only a few pints a week compared to Robs gallons of the stuff :lol:


Oi!

I'm bulking brah :lol:

Tbh mate I don't really use it when on cycle, just there to keep cals high and maintain weight.

Diet is pretty much 90% clean each week. Odd binge, but no biggie.


----------



## sxbarnes

Fat cnut. That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Agree they are natural sugars so have a different effect but you wouldn't catch anyone drinking it on a prep diet so it still cant be great for you, suppose in moderation its ok as I like to have a bit of milk but its only a few pints a week compared to Robs gallons of the stuff :lol:


True, but skinny bollocks doesn't need to worry about it was what I meant :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> True, but skinny bollocks doesn't need to worry about it was what I meant :lol:


This is probably the key point :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Biglbs was on about drinking tins of de condensed milk a while back. Better start on my 20 tins of carnation


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Fat cnut. That is all


That's rich :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Biglbs was on about drinking tins of de condensed milk a while back. Better start on my 20 tins of carnation


Erm... I don't want to be 300lb + like him mate and that's too old school for me :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Haha 200lb will do though


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Haha 200lb will do though


I am 200lb you muppet!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorry forgot how small 200 was.  230 then. Nice weight


----------



## TELBOR

Evening slags!

Smashed arms at lunch, then I've been none stop.

Nice 4 and half hour round trip to Birmingham airport lol

Home and several chicken thighs and wedges 

Now bed and ready for another day of jobs PMSL


----------



## MRENIGMA

Hey roblet

I see you blast and cruise, do you think it's essential to get bloods done whilst on this protocol?


----------



## TELBOR

MRENIGMA said:


> Hey roblet
> 
> I see you blast and cruise, do you think it's essential to get bloods done whilst on this protocol?


Hi mate,

I don't tbh. Probably should!

I've had mine done recently, all within range so doc said.

So back on in 4/5 weeks


----------



## MRENIGMA

R0BLET said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I don't tbh. Probably should!
> 
> I've had mine done recently, all within range so doc said.
> 
> So back on in 4/5 weeks


So on a cruise bloods should come back within range?


----------



## TELBOR

MRENIGMA said:


> So on a cruise bloods should come back within range?


I say range but mean more in line with each other and nothing sky high and nothing low.

She's happy either way.

I'm back on the 20th for last one - from a chest infection. I'll ask for a print out :thumbup:


----------



## MRENIGMA

R0BLET said:


> I say range but mean more in line with each other and nothing sky high and nothing low.
> 
> She's happy either way.
> 
> I'm back on the 20th for last one - from a chest infection. I'll ask for a print out :thumbup:


Do they know you use AAS?


----------



## Ginger Ben

MRENIGMA said:


> Do they know you use AAS?


No you can't tell just by looking at him


----------



## MRENIGMA

Ginger Ben said:


> No you can't tell just by looking at him
> 
> Lol FFS lol


----------



## Richie186

[QU OTE=Ginger Ben;4883618]No you can't tell just by looking at him


----------



## TELBOR

MRENIGMA said:


> Do they know you use AAS?


No lol

She only asked if I do weights, got that natty look about me mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> No you can't tell just by looking at him


Nob :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> No you can't tell just by looking at him


They asked him if he was a heroin addict when he first walked in.


----------



## Richie186

The doctor saw him and actually prescribed dbol.


----------



## J4MES

@R0BLET @Chelsea got a question for you guys about dbol.

Regarding to ai (armidex) what do you thinks a good dose to run? I'm using 0.5mg EOD but have also read up that adex can effect dbol. Is this a myth?

Be good to hear your experiences. Am using T3 if that helps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

J4MES said:


> @R0BLET @Chelsea got a question for you guys about dbol.
> 
> Regarding to ai (armidex) what do you thinks a good dose to run? I'm using 0.5mg EOD but have also read up that adex can effect dbol. Is this a myth?
> 
> Be good to hear your experiences. Am using T3 if that helps.


I would run nolva at 20mg ed if you're gyno prone or get signs of it.

An ai on dbol only isn't the best idea as the reason dbol gives such good size and strength gains is because it aromatises. estrogen is needed for that to happen. An ai basically makes your dbol less effective.


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> @R0BLET @Chelsea got a question for you guys about dbol.
> 
> Regarding to ai (armidex) what do you thinks a good dose to run? I'm using 0.5mg EOD but have also read up that adex can effect dbol. Is this a myth?
> 
> Be good to hear your experiences. Am using T3 if that helps.


As Ben said mate, but you are running test and tren so keep the Adex as it is IMO.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> As Ben said mate, but you are running test and tren so keep the Adex as it is IMO.


Oh in which case leave as is


----------



## J4MES

Ginger Ben said:


> I would run nolva at 20mg ed if you're gyno prone or get signs of it.
> 
> An ai on dbol only isn't the best idea as the reason dbol gives such good size and strength gains is because it aromatises. estrogen is needed for that to happen. An ai basically makes your dbol less effective.





R0BLET said:


> As Ben said mate, but you are running test and tren so keep the Adex as it is IMO.





Ginger Ben said:


> Oh in which case leave as is


I'm not gyno prone but always best to have some on hand. Never had any problems yet touch wood!

From my research with test and tren that's what I though! I don't want to blow up too much and then dramatically drop and shrink down when I stop.

Do you think .25mg ed would better better than .5mg eod?


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> She only asked if I do weights, got that natty look about me mate
> 
> Nob :lol:


She must have looked at ya biceps:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

J4MES said:


> I'm not gyno prone but always best to have some on hand. Never had any problems yet touch wood!
> 
> From my research with test and tren that's what I though! I don't want to blow up too much and then dramatically drop and shrink down when I stop.
> 
> Do you think .25mg ed would better better than .5mg eod?


It's the same cumulative dose and won't matter ed or eod from experience. I don't use an ai anymore I just use nolva because I'm gyno prone. Not hugely clued up on adex but it does seem to effect my gains when using as appose to not using it.


----------



## Suprakill4

sxbarnes said:


> She must have looked at ya biceps they are like knots in cotton :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dot Cotton:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cant beat zumba for them natty looking non-exsistent gains. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Cant beat zumba for them natty looking non-exsistent gains. :thumb:


Always knew dot cotton was into zumba. Kicks himself:innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> I'm not gyno prone but always best to have some on hand. Never had any problems yet touch wood!
> 
> From my research with test and tren that's what I though! I don't want to blow up too much and then dramatically drop and shrink down when I stop.
> 
> Do you think .25mg ed would better better than .5mg eod?


You won't blow up with the T3 being there too mate, nice lean gaining cycle is what your on.

The Adex I do 1mg E3D and keeps things at bay, like a red bloated face! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cant beat zumba for them natty looking non-exsistent gains. :thumb:


And to think, I had a blue vest picture update for you!

:lol:


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> You won't blow up with the T3 being there too mate, nice lean gaining cycle is what your on.
> 
> The Adex I do 1mg E3D and keeps things at bay, like a red bloated face! Lol


I may switch is to 1mg E3D then. A lot easier than splitting tabs!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> And to think, I had a blue vest picture update for you!
> 
> :lol:


Think @Chelsea is busy today mate.... :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> And to think, I had a blue vest picture update for you!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: And to think, I had new blue legging pic update. :lol:

Picsornobluevestpics.


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> I may switch is to 1mg E3D then. A lot easier than splitting tabs!


Exactly :beer:



Keeks said:


> :lol: And to think, I had new blue legging pic update. :lol:
> 
> Picsornobluevestpics.


As it's you 



My star is coming along nicely I think


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Exactly :beer:
> 
> As it's you
> 
> View attachment 146812
> 
> 
> My star is coming along nicely I think


Impressed mate. Delts coming on good:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Looking good!! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> You won't blow up with the T3 being there too mate, nice lean gaining cycle is what your on.
> 
> The Adex I do 1mg E3D and keeps things at bay, like a red bloated face! Lol


And I think this could hamper your gains.


----------



## J4MES

Suprakill4 said:


> And I think this could hamper your gains.


What do you mean mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

J4MES said:


> What do you mean mate?


I just think that ROBLET using 1mg e3d may hamper gains on cycle. Just my opinion on it and based on my personal experience using an ai on cycle.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I just think that ROBLET using 1mg e3d may hamper gains on cycle. Just my opinion on it and based on my personal experience using an ai on cycle.


Yeah we spoke about this haven't we and that proposed blast it will be just nolva ED to make the most of it :thumbup:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I just think that ROBLET using 1mg e3d may hamper gains on cycle. Just my opinion on it and based on my personal experience using an ai on cycle.


I've always run ai's at a high dose mate and don't feel it hurts gains, I do it in an attempt to keep estrogen sides at bay not kill it all completely.

My sex drive goes completely, feel very lethargic and nipples get sensitive if my ai dose is too low. I know @marknortumbria runs an ai at a decent dose during all cycles too.

Some people I guess aromatise test much more than others. Very individual thing that needs tapering and playing with IMO. Wouldn't say it hampers gains too much as too higher estrogen has it's downsides.

Do you not run an AI at all?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Agree with above that it is different for everybody. People have different levels of the aromatase enzyme iirc and that of course effects how much aromatising activity you get. Trial and error only way with ai's really as what works for one will be totally wrong for another potentially


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I've always run ai's at a high dose mate and don't feel it hurts gains, I do it in an attempt to keep estrogen sides at bay not kill it all completely.
> 
> My sex drive goes completely, feel very lethargic and nipples get sensitive if my ai dose is too low. I know @marknortumbria runs an ai at a decent dose during all cycles too.
> 
> Some people I guess aromatise test much more than others. Very individual thing that needs tapering and playing with IMO. Wouldn't say it hampers gains too much as too higher estrogen has it's downsides.
> 
> Do you not run an AI at all?


No mate. Used to use then all the time but notice a big difference in cycle gains using none I honestly do.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree with above that it is different for everybody. People have different levels of the aromatase enzyme iirc and that of course effects how much aromatising activity you get. Trial and error only way with ai's really as what works for one will be totally wrong for another potentially


I'm just trying to eradicate all the reasons why ROBLET abuses so much gear but gets smaller? Lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm just trying to eradicate all the reasons why ROBLET abuses so much gear but gets smaller? Lol!


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate. Used to use then all the time but notice a big difference in cycle gains using none I honestly do.


If you were using too much then you will do, estrogen is a very powerful hormone! I wouldn't use an ai if it's not needed as it's pointless but in a lot of cases estrogen needs to be kept in check, especially when tren is being used. It is massively person dependant and needs playing with, good you've figured out you don't need it.

Maybe try aromasin next time instead of Adex? if you were using it previously and the need arises.


----------



## Bad Alan

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm just trying to eradicate all the reasons why ROBLET abuses so much gear but gets smaller? Lol!


Genuine lol. Some people's gear response is poor tbh and they require more to grow. Very individual again.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree with above that it is different for everybody. People have different levels of the aromatase enzyme iirc and that of course effects how much aromatising activity you get. Trial and error only way with ai's really as what works for one will be totally wrong for another potentially


Very true and what @Bad Alan said too.

That's why 1mg E3D seem to suit me fine.

Stopped it in the cruise and itchy nip came lol



Suprakill4 said:


> I'm just trying to eradicate all the reasons why ROBLET abuses so much gear but gets smaller? Lol!


There's always one jelly cùnt


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> If you were using too much then you will do, estrogen is a very powerful hormone! I wouldn't use an ai if it's not needed as it's pointless but in a lot of cases estrogen needs to be kept in check, especially when tren is being used. It is massively person dependant and needs playing with, good you've figured out you don't need it.
> 
> Maybe try aromasin next time instead of Adex? if you were using it previously and the need arises.


Yeah I never feel the need for one mate. Have used aromasin before but long time ago.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do you get other estrogen sides Rob or just itchy nips?


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> Genuine lol. Some people's gear response is poor tbh and they require more to grow. Very individual again.


Yep me being one of them. Simply do not gain very well at all on lower doses even when I'm nailing diet training and rest.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you get other estrogen sides Rob or just itchy nips?


Nope, just that.

Haven't had it for nearly a week tbh so things have settled.

That's from me doing nolva ed since Wednesday too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nope, just that.
> 
> Haven't had it for nearly a week tbh so things have settled.
> 
> That's from me doing nolva ed since Wednesday too.


Thought about just using nolva on cycle and no ai? Or really low dose ai


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought about just using nolva on cycle and no ai? Or really low dose ai


That's what I've told him. Think he is going nolva only on next blast unless ai is needed.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought about just using nolva on cycle and no ai? Or really low dose ai


Supracùnt has answered it below lol



Suprakill4 said:


> That's what I've told him. Think he is going nolva only on next blast unless ai is needed.


We shall soon see! 4/5 weeks and I'll be back on :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bring on the moon face!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bring on the moon face!


Lol, we shall see.

Tbh my first cycle I ran no AI and didn't get any face bloat 

Diet was spot on mind :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Lol, we shall see.
> 
> Tbh my first cycle I ran no AI and didn't get any face bloat
> 
> Diet was spot on mind :lol:


Your diet will be spot on in 4-5 weeks.

I am with you mate. Wanting to wait 4-6 weeks untill I go back on now. On cruise dose test (1 jab in 4 weeks lol) I'm starting to look a little fuller already so want a bit longer off before blast.

Disclaimer - I could maybe possibly probably am certain 100% it's nailed on it's happening I'm certain of it that ill change my mind lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Your diet will be spot on in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I am with you mate. Wanting to wait 4-6 weeks untill I go back on now. On cruise dose test (1 jab in 4 weeks lol) I'm starting to look a little fuller already so want a bit longer off before blast.
> 
> Disclaimer - I could maybe possibly probably am certain 100% it's nailed on it's happening I'm certain of it that ill change my mind lol.


PMSL, sort your cruise out!

Bet your back on before me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon all. Lazy day, was meant to be busy with stuff to do!

But mrs is not great today, as in carrying her around, bathed her and washed her hair lol

Just cooked some lovely grub to graze on today.

350g paella rice (uncooked)

400g chicken

250g chorizo

Peas 



1.5kg of carbs and meat lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice eating mate. Love a paella type meal.

Sorry to hear about mrs. You're a good lad :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all. Lazy day, was meant to be busy with stuff to do!
> 
> But mrs is not great today, as in carrying her around, bathed her and washed her hair lol
> 
> Just cooked some lovely grub to graze on today.
> 
> 350g paella rice (uncooked)
> 
> 400g chicken
> 
> 250g chorizo
> 
> Peas
> 
> View attachment 146852
> 
> 
> 1.5kg of carbs and meat lol












2.3kgs of beef and sweet potato! Lol for the next 4 meals!

Good eating mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't believe the food you skinny buggers put away :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice eating mate. Love a paella type meal.
> 
> Sorry to hear about mrs. You're a good lad :thumb:


It's lovely jubbly 

Always the same after a couple of busy days. Wipes her out!

Perking up now


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 2.3kgs of beef and sweet potato! Lol for the next 4 meals!
> 
> Good eating mate!


Bloody hell! Nice mate.

Some good chunks of beef in there :beer:


----------



## Kennyken

Like the look of these meals. You eat them cold ?


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> Like the look of these meals. You eat them cold ?


Nah, they'll be warmed up each time for me mate.

Gone are the days of cold meals lol


----------



## Kennyken

I cant stand cold meals either mate. Trying to sort a microwave out for the van if its possible lol


----------



## TELBOR

Kennyken said:


> I cant stand cold meals either mate. Trying to sort a microwave out for the van if its possible lol


It's possible mate, look at caravan accessories and stuff. Just need a transformer to convert the power to 240v


----------



## MRENIGMA

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon all. Lazy day, was meant to be busy with stuff to do!
> 
> But mrs is not great today, as in carrying her around, bathed her and washed her hair lol
> 
> Just cooked some lovely grub to graze on today.
> 
> 350g paella rice (uncooked)
> 
> 400g chicken
> 
> 250g chorizo
> 
> Peas
> 
> View attachment 146852
> 
> 
> 1.5kg of carbs and meat lol


What's the recipe for that, looks a nice change 

Had it got turmeric in it or something?


----------



## MRENIGMA

C.Hill said:


> 2.3kgs of beef and sweet potato! Lol for the next 4 meals!
> 
> Good eating mate!


Nice, looks like you used a slow cooker, they are the bollox


----------



## TELBOR

MRENIGMA said:


> What's the recipe for that, looks a nice change
> 
> Had it got turmeric in it or something?


Paella sachet :lol:

Chorizo in first, sweat it off.

Chicken in.

Paella rice dry with the meats for 1 min.

Then added the water and sachet mix 

Low heat for 20/30 mins until rice was cooked then threw peas in.

Just had another bowl, it's gooood!


----------



## MRENIGMA

R0BLET said:


> Paella sachet :lol:
> 
> Chorizo in first, sweat it off.
> 
> Chicken in.
> 
> Paella rice dry with the meats for 1 min.
> 
> Then added the water and sachet mix
> 
> Low heat for 20/30 mins until rice was cooked then threw peas in.
> 
> Just had another bowl, it's gooood!


Niiiiice.

Never seen a paella sachet? What brand?


----------



## TELBOR

MRENIGMA said:


> Niiiiice.
> 
> Never seen a paella sachet? What brand?


Schwartz :beer:

About 50p, could probably throw it in with plain basmati rice to make more enjoyable


----------



## TELBOR

Steak time now :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Hungry old thing ain't ya


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Schwartz :beer:
> 
> About 50p, could probably throw it in with plain basmati rice to make more enjoyable


Would cook a lot quicker too. Paella rice takes ages


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Hungry old thing ain't ya


Haha, I enjoy eating


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Would cook a lot quicker too. Paella rice takes ages


Yeah defo, worth the wait though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Last lie in till the weekend, back to work tomorrow and onto the PPL.

Bacon and pancakes now


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Last lie in till the weekend, back to work tomorrow and onto the PPL.
> 
> Bacon and pancakes now


You liking ppl mate?


----------



## Dan94

Gunna make a TPW order today, got any codes mate? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Gunna make a TPW order today, got any codes mate? :whistling:


You need me not roblet :lol:

First order mate? Code BM690 when you register gets you free protein, either 250g bag or a selection of single shakes in choice of flavours.

Free delivery today as well I believe


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> You need me not roblet :lol:
> 
> First order mate? Code BM690 when you register gets you free protein, either 250g bag or a selection of single shakes in choice of flavours.
> 
> Free delivery today as well I believe


Oh yeah ****, my bad. Must be the orange colour which confused me :lol:

Cheers mate ill give it a try, its not my first order but I can't remember if I've used a code before yet.

Yeah that's why im ordering today, only got about a 1/4 of isolate left too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Oh yeah ****, my bad. Must be the orange colour which confused me :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate ill give it a try, its not my first order but I can't remember if I've used a code before yet.
> 
> Yeah that's why im ordering today, only got about a 1/4 of isolate left too


Haha. Sadly that code won't work if not first order but have a flick through the tpw section to see if there's anything else on at the moment


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You liking ppl mate?


Did push Friday mate and was good.

Just need to get home in on a solid routine with best exercises to make most of it.

I'll do pull tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Gunna make a TPW order today, got any codes mate? :whistling:


PMSL

Look on GN :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Look on GN :whistling:


Insert liable comment here :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Insert cock up my àrse :lol:


Bit early for that mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bit early for that mate!


You've changed :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Impressed with the gn protein orange cookies. They're mint


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Impressed with the gn protein orange cookies. They're mint


Should be orange surely?


----------



## sxbarnes

Bumders


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be orange surely?


Oh yeah! The first box (of 4) was really nice. Wish they'd do a mint one


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Look on GN :whistling:


having a look at both, the golden syrup and pancake flavour for GN isolate could sway it atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> having a look at both, the golden syrup and pancake flavour for GN isolate could sway it atm


I'd buy protein pancakes and calorie free maple syrup from tpw personally :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> having a look at both, the golden syrup and pancake flavour for GN isolate could sway it atm


The maple syrup one 

Well nice on warm oats mate :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd buy protein pancakes and calorie free maple syrup from tpw personally :lol:


Get out! Get out this thread!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get out! Get out this thread!


It's not illegal :lol:


----------



## Dan94

creatine monohydrate or creatine mono creapure lads?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> creatine monohydrate or creatine mono creapure lads?


Cheapest 

Same end result IMO so I stick to monohydrate.


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Cheapest
> 
> Same end result IMO so I stick to monohydrate.


Both the same price pretty much :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Both the same price pretty much :laugh:


Splash out :beer:

But stay away from the celltech


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Splash out :beer:
> 
> But stay away from the celltech


yeah will do :laugh:

Had a little read and creapure is basically the same as mono, just micronised even more for better digestion and absorption. like 50p more so will give it a whirl


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> yeah will do :laugh:
> 
> Had a little read and creapure is basically the same as mono, just micronised even more for better digestion and absorption. like 50p more so will give it a whirl


Sorted :beer:

You natty? Or on the dark side.....


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Sorted :beer:
> 
> You natty? Or on the dark side.....


Natty mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> yeah will do :laugh:
> 
> Had a little read and creapure is basically the same as mono, just micronised even more for better digestion and absorption. like 50p more so will give it a whirl


Creatine can give a bit of stomach bloat and wind in some people so creapure is best bet as takes some of that away.

Don't bother with all the fancy ones though makes no difference imo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Natty mate


Sorry to hear that


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to hear that


He won't be for long if he stays round here... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> He won't be for long if he stays round here... :thumbup1:


nah, natty for me bud.

nothing against others though mind  :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Creatine can give a bit of stomach bloat and wind in some people so creapure is best bet as takes some of that away.
> 
> Don't bother with all the fancy ones though makes no difference imo


been using just normal monohydrate but given this creapure a go for a change, see how goes


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> He won't be for long if he stays round here... :thumbup1:


They all come on with enough peer pressure, @Ginger Ben is a walking example :lol:


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> They all come on with enough peer pressure, @Ginger Ben is a walking example :lol:


hasnt he only just started on it though? swear ben was natty recently? :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> They all come on with enough peer pressure, @Ginger Ben is a walking example :lol:


What you on about. Dabbled with a couple of mild pro hormone cycles years ago I just kept the gains well :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> hasnt he only just started on it though? swear ben was natty recently? :confused1:


No mate been on and off for a couple of years now


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> What you on about. Dabbled with a couple of mild pro hormone cycles years ago I just kept the gains well :whistling:


whats the diff between steroid and pro hormone? :confused1:

im guessing both makes you non-natty :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> whats the diff between steroid and pro hormone? :confused1:
> 
> im guessing both makes you non-natty :laugh:


You can buy one over the counter the they you can't. That's basically the difference.

Technically most prohormones have to convert to the active hormone in the body whereas steroids are already the active hormone. There are some exceptions to this in the prohormone world but I don't know how they do it.

You can get excellent gains from some ph's and some use them as kick starts for an injectable cycle.

You aren't natty if you use pro hormones though you're right


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> You can buy one over the counter the they you can't. That's basically the difference.
> 
> Technically most prohormones have to convert to the active hormone in the body whereas steroids are already the active hormone. There are some exceptions to this in the prohormone world but I don't know how they do it.
> 
> You can get excellent gains from some ph's and some use them as kick starts for an injectable cycle.
> 
> You aren't natty if you use pro hormones though you're right


fair enough mate. if i ever did anything at all it'd most likely be a pro-hormone :laugh:

do you have to run side stuff like on a steroid cycle with a PH or not?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate. if i ever did anything at all it'd most likely be a pro-hormone :laugh:
> 
> do you have to run side stuff like on a steroid cycle with a PH or not?


Yeah you should IMO with the strong ones and the weak/mild ones are a waste of time so yes.


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> hasnt he only just started on it though? swear ben was natty recently? :confused1:


Gingers are born anabolic mate! He just tops it up :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you should IMO with the strong ones and the weak/mild ones are a waste of time so yes.


fair enough mate, cheers 

I have a journal thing here btw incase im posting too much "off topic" stuff in this one :innocent: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251508-dan94s-progress-diary.html


----------



## sxbarnes

Ph sides are harsher than aas. Also can't blast + cruise


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> nah, natty for me bud.
> 
> nothing against others though mind  :thumb:


Good lad. Go with what you decide, assume you're 20 so you don't really need it yet:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Gingers are born anabolic mate! He just tops it up :lol:


That Gordon Strachan is a monster. Ain't he?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> That Gordon Strachan is a monster. Ain't he?


Feck me you're up late!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

PPL - Pull

Rack Pulls

5x60kg

5x100kg

5x140kg

5x180kg

5x200kg

HS Lat Pull Downs

8x40kg

8x80kg

6x120kg

5x140kg

Bent Over DB Row

8x40kg

8x45kg

6x50kg

Close Grip Low Pulley Rows

8x50kg

8x62.5kg

Then realised sign to say pulley was broke! So stopped.

Standing EZ Bar Curls

10x30kg plus bar

10x30kg

10x30kg

Oly Bar Shrugs

[email protected]

Preacher Curls - Machine

Up to 50kg

Done 

Happy with the rack pulls, good session. Rest tomorrow and push on Thursday :beer:

Legs Saturday to recover all weekend lol

Peps are in as of yesterday.

4iu GHRP 2 upon waking

10iu Mod GRF upon waking

20mins later

150g Oats

Pre workout - Volt, Glutamine, Dextrose

10iu Slin

Intra - Amino Go and dextrose

Post - 60g Isolate, dextrose and Glutamine

The peps are great to increase appetite, even on the GHRP 2 I want to eat more lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> PPL - Pull
> 
> Rack Pulls
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> 5x140kg
> 
> 5x180kg
> 
> 5x200kg
> 
> HS Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 8x40kg
> 
> 8x80kg
> 
> 6x120kg
> 
> 5x140kg
> 
> Bent Over DB Row
> 
> 8x40kg
> 
> 8x45kg
> 
> 6x50kg
> 
> Close Grip Low Pulley Rows
> 
> 8x50kg
> 
> 8x62.5kg
> 
> Then realised sign to say pulley was broke! So stopped.
> 
> Standing EZ Bar Curls
> 
> 10x30kg plus bar
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> 10x30kg
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Preacher Curls - Machine
> 
> Up to 50kg
> 
> Done
> 
> Happy with the rack pulls, good session. Rest tomorrow and push on Thursday :beer:
> 
> Legs Saturday to recover all weekend lol
> 
> Peps are in as of yesterday.
> 
> 4iu GHRP 2 upon waking
> 
> 10iu Mod GRF upon waking
> 
> 20mins later
> 
> 150g Oats
> 
> Pre workout - Volt, Glutamine, Dextrose
> 
> 10iu Slin
> 
> Intra - Amino Go and dextrose
> 
> Post - 60g Isolate, dextrose and Glutamine
> 
> The peps are great to increase appetite, even on the GHRP 2 I want to eat more lol


How do you find the slin preworkout mate? Noticing a difference? How much dextrose do you consume during training?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> How do you find the slin preworkout mate? Noticing a difference? How much dextrose do you consume during training?


Love it mate, easily managed too.

Main difference I see if how quick you blow up, literally a couple of sets in 

Today I did approx 75g, don't need to over do it IMO some go sky high and it's overkill.


----------



## sxbarnes

Looks like a good sess there boy:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Love it mate, easily managed too.
> 
> Main difference I see if how quick you blow up, literally a couple of sets in
> 
> Today I did approx 75g, don't need to over do it IMO some go sky high and it's overkill.


I noticed that on the peps yesterday mate the pump was silly. With slin too you'll be in agony lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I noticed that on the peps yesterday mate the pump was silly. With slin too you'll be in agony lol


Really? Well all being well come Thursday I will be in pump heaven 

Doing legs Thursdays now and meeting @flinty 90 for a quick push session :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Feck me you're up late!


Work nights & lates Robbo. Normally get home at 0230


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Work nights & lates Robbo. Normally get home at 0230


Fück that lol

I'm snoring my head off


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Fück that lol
> 
> I'm snoring my head off


So am I


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Rest day then legs tomorrow.

Peps done and eaten 

Busy day today, got a potential new customer coming in. I'll have lunch with him which means I'll stray off the usual Tupperware stuff lol

Work wise, still don't enjoy it but I'm doing the job asked of me.

Oh and @RXQueenie I made protein Jelly, it's spot on :beer:


----------



## Dan94

What is your job mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

Treat the new client to a pyrex bowl of choc orange shreddies and a shot of gh. Id be impressed if that was me


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What is your job mate?


PIMP



New business account manager.... Yeah a long àss title.

It's as it states, I have to get new business in for the company. Target is 500k a year, on target to get 960k so I've nailed that lol

Only been here since end of November. Messing me around with stuff and yesterday I found out they aren't paying me my commission end of March. April now!!

That was funding my next blast and Big Jim coaching me lol


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Treat the new client to a pyrex bowl of choc orange shreddies and a shot of gh. Id be impressed if that was me


Send me the GH then mate :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Haha protein jelly ftw!

What flavours did u use?


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> PIMP
> 
> 
> 
> New business account manager.... Yeah a long àss title.
> 
> It's as it states, I have to get new business in for the company. Target is 500k a year, on target to get 960k so I've nailed that lol
> 
> Only been here since end of November. Messing me around with stuff and yesterday I found out they aren't paying me my commission end of March. April now!!
> 
> That was funding my next blast and Big Jim coaching me lol


fair enough mate! :thumbup1:

Reckon you'll get a cheeky bonus for smashing that target? :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Haha protein jelly ftw!
> 
> What flavours did u use?


Haha!

Strawberry jelly and strawberry isolate :beer:

2 scoops, I'm a rebel aren't i


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate! :thumbup1:
> 
> Reckon you'll get a cheeky bonus for smashing that target? :tongue:


Will I fùck PMSL

Tighter than a crabs àrse here :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning all!

LEGS

Ham Curls

10x45kg

10x60kg

10x65kg

Decline Leg Press

10x200kg

8x250kg

8x300kg

Leg Extensions

10x45kg

10x55kg

10x65kg

DB Lunges - 10kg DB's.

Standing Calve Raises

10x70kg

10x80kg

10x110kg (max weight)

Would have gone onto leg press but was in use and I wasn't hanging around so used the standing machine.

Peps upon waking followed by oats, whey and protein bread today.

Peps at night send me into a deep sleep, annoying sleep though as I close my eyes then the alarm goes off PMSL

Rest day tomorrow and then a push session with flinty on Saturday.

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm finding my sleep is different in that I sleep solidly until around 5am then I wake up and am totally awake and could get up but then doze really badly for a couple of hours. Weird as never done that until started peps?? Odd


----------



## Lukehh

does not see any squats, thus dismisses it was actually a leg session :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm finding my sleep is different in that I sleep solidly until around 5am then I wake up and am totally awake and could get up but then doze really badly for a couple of hours. Weird as never done that until started peps?? Odd


Haha, same mate! Literally wake up at 5am as alarm goes off but could easily drop back off :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Lukehh said:


> does not see any squats, thus dismisses it was actually a leg session :whistling:


PMSL

I do squats every other leg session mate 

See if it changes when I'm with Jim.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I do squats every other leg session mate
> 
> See if it changes when I'm with Jim.


Oh I think it will. Have you seen his leg sessions lol. I predict pain :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I think it will. Have you seen his leg sessions lol. I predict pain :lol:


Haha! I'll embrace the pain


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea Jim has a video up of him doing 20x180.nice get used to it. Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha! I'll embrace the pain


Think it will be good for you mate. Will open your eyes to different training styles I bet, working with Paul did that for me


----------



## sxbarnes

Copy and enjoy big Rob.... Big Jim


----------



## Suprakill4

I don't get your training sometimes. Your sets all start at the lower weight. Are these buildup set or working sets? You would probably shift much more weight by going for the heavier set first rather than last on each exercise?


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I think it will. Have you seen his leg sessions lol. I predict pain :lol:


Check my journal for what happens after big Jim planned leg sessions lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't get your training sometimes. Your sets all start at the lower weight. Are these buildup set or working sets? You would probably shift much more weight by going for the heavier set first rather than last on each exercise?


I don't get you sometimes! BOOM! :lol:

I do what 99% of gym rats do mate, 3/4 sets building up.

Why do you think I'm coming to Jim ya nob jockey :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

sxbarnes said:


> Copy and enjoy big Rob.... Big Jim


Lol how old is that vid?

I haven't trained in that gym in a couple yrs now...

Will have to do a 180k 25rep vid... I dnt wrap knees that high any more and squat it a lot lower now too lol


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> I don't get you sometimes! BOOM! :lol:
> 
> I do what 99% of gym rats do mate, 3/4 sets building up.
> 
> Why do you think I'm coming to Jim ya nob jockey :lol:


I build up like this

10,5,3,1 or some thing like that depends how much i need to warm up then hit the work set.

All warm up/build up sets are real easy. I might do a single with the work weight just to get a feel for it or do a single with more then the work weight and come back down.

The single if heavier then work weight will be a weight i can probably hit for 4-6 or more...

Then do a work set with a weight i expect 8plus out of.

The aim is to warm up the joint and recruit the muscle fibers... Just a little wake up call... Like "wake up fibers your about to feel PAIN you ****S!" then once they know what's on the way so they are ready to take it BOOM!

If they know its coming they tend to cope better.

Then after a heavy set i like a pump set typically 20reps or so.

That's typical... Bit diff if you have 5xf in there or 100rep drop set pre exhaust...

Then warm ups are diff...

But you'll find out more soon enough lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

big_jim_87 said:


> I build up like this
> 
> 10,5,3,1 or some thing like that depends how much i need to warm up then hit the work set.
> 
> All warm up/build up sets are real easy. I might do a single with the work weight just to get a feel for it or do a single with more then the work weight and come back down.
> 
> The single if heavier then work weight will be a weight i can probably hit for 4-6 or more...
> 
> Then do a work set with a weight i expect 8plus out of.
> 
> The aim is to warm up the joint and recruit the muscle fibers... Just a little wake up call... Like "wake up fibers your about to feel PAIN you ****S!" then once they know what's on the way so they are ready to take it BOOM!
> 
> If they know its coming they tend to cope better.
> 
> Then after a heavy set i like a pump set typically 20reps or so.
> 
> That's typical... Bit diff if you have 5xf in there or 100rep drop set pre exhaust...
> 
> Then warm ups are diff...
> 
> But you'll find out more soon enough lol


Don't hold back on him. He text me to say he reckoned it would be a piece of pis5.....just sayin :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol how old is that vid?
> 
> I haven't trained in that gym in a couple yrs now...
> 
> Will have to do a 180k 25rep vid... I dnt wrap knees that high any more and squat it a lot lower now too lol


Be good to see mate. Hopefully I'll be able to do 20 x 180 by September ish:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> I build up like this
> 
> 10,5,3,1 or some thing like that depends how much i need to warm up then hit the work set.
> 
> All warm up/build up sets are real easy. I might do a single with the work weight just to get a feel for it or do a single with more then the work weight and come back down.
> 
> The single if heavier then work weight will be a weight i can probably hit for 4-6 or more...
> 
> Then do a work set with a weight i expect 8plus out of.
> 
> The aim is to warm up the joint and recruit the muscle fibers... Just a little wake up call... Like "wake up fibers your about to feel PAIN you ****S!" then once they know what's on the way so they are ready to take it BOOM!
> 
> If they know its coming they tend to cope better.
> 
> Then after a heavy set i like a pump set typically 20reps or so.
> 
> That's typical... Bit diff if you have 5xf in there or 100rep drop set pre exhaust...
> 
> Then warm ups are diff...
> 
> But you'll find out more soon enough lol


Mind blown 

Yes I will soon find out lol

Each session is 5mg of mtren pre workout isn't it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Like the idea of going heavier than working set for a single just to feel it out. Might try that as been looking for a reason to pick up the green db's lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Been doing something .similar with my squats. Honest!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't hold back on him. He text me to say he reckoned it would be a piece of pis5.....just sayin :lol:


Yeah he said the same to me, saif Jims just a little pussy and wont be able to make him crack. Poor cvnts got a rude awakening coming lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Like the idea of going heavier than working set for a single just to feel it out. Might try that as been looking for a reason to pick up the green db's lol


Mate thats some stepup from the pink ones, be careful ffs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate thats some stepup from the pink ones, be careful ffs!


It's just for a single so as long as glass back holds out I'll be ok lol


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> Mind blown
> 
> Yes I will soon find out lol
> 
> Each session is 5mg of mtren pre workout isn't it :lol:


Yea if your scared of mtren we can start at 5mg


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah he said the same to me, saif Jims just a little pussy and wont be able to make him crack. Poor cvnts got a rude awakening coming lol.


Did I fùck!!

I said he's a lovely chap with a beautiful face and nice muscles......

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea if your scared of mtren we can start at 5mg


I'll start at a vial of NP mtren mate. No pussy doses :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

R0BLET said:


> I'll start at a vial of NP mtren mate. No pussy doses :lol:


Dnt think your ready for np mate...

Will take you head off...


----------



## Dan94

Do you guys all live fairly close in order to train together?


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Do you guys all live fairly close in order to train together?


Haha. No one really trains together.that said I'm up and down the east of england like a yoyo. Happily train with anyone on here I talk to.

Where in Norfolk are ya? Norwich I presume?


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. No one really trains together.that said I'm up and down the east of england like a yoyo. Happily train with anyone on here I talk to.
> 
> Where in Norfolk are ya? Norwich I presume?


Yeah mate you?


----------



## TELBOR

big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt think your ready for np mate...
> 
> Will take you head off...


Think I banged it in before you and suprasicknote?

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Do you guys all live fairly close in order to train together?


I live close to a couple off here, training with one Saturday and work with another PMSL

But I've met a couple of members off here and trained


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Think I banged it in before you and suprasicknote?
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha that nicknames awesome!

Yeah I think it may have been your review on it that made me try it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> Yeah mate you?


Beds mate. Bang on the A1. Was hoping you were gonna say Yarmouth:beer:


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Beds mate. Bang on the A1. Was hoping you were gonna say Yarmouth:beer:


Nah don't live in that ****hole


----------



## sxbarnes

Haha. Might sort out a visit though


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha that nicknames awesome!
> 
> Yeah I think it may have been your review on it that made me try it.


It's a keeper that name :lol:

If NP could crack water base gear that would be good!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:



> It's a keeper that name :lol:
> 
> If NP could crack water base gear that would be good!


Apparently it's really difficult and BSI are the only ones doing it for that reason so I was told. Doesn't matter to me I can jab 90 minutes preworkout rather than 45. Do love BSI mtren ds too though but one I have has loads of bits in so unsure if to carry on using or not? They are hello by the looks of it and someone said were test crystals whatever they are lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suprakill4 said:


> Apparently it's really difficult and BSI are the only ones doing it for that reason so I was told. Doesn't matter to me I can jab 90 minutes preworkout rather than 45. Do love BSI mtren ds too though but one I have has loads of bits in so unsure if to carry on using or not? They are hello by the looks of it and someone said were test crystals whatever they are lol.


I had one like that. Means it's crashed basically. Can try to warm it up but if they don't dissolve then I wouldn't pin it. I binned mine


----------



## Suprakill4

Hello? Lol. Yellow ffs.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> I had one like that. Means it's crashed basically. Can try to warm it up but if they don't dissolve then I wouldn't pin it. I binned mine


Ah that happened with some rohm tren so put it in kettle water and they disappeared. Was told to use dry heat though and tried that with the BSI one with hair drier but didn't do anything but burn my fingers!!!! That metal bit on the top got hot as fcuk lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Apparently it's really difficult and BSI are the only ones doing it for that reason so I was told. Doesn't matter to me I can jab 90 minutes preworkout rather than 45. Do love BSI mtren ds too though but one I have has loads of bits in so unsure if to carry on using or not? They are hello by the looks of it and someone said were test crystals whatever they are lol.


Tbh I could jab when I get out of bed seen as I don't train for another hour and a half lol

I like them both 

Hello bits :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh I could jab when I get out of bed seen as I don't train for another hour and a half lol
> 
> I like them both
> 
> Hello bits :lol:


Why do you get up so early?? No wonder you're always knackered lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Ginger Ben said:


> Why do you get up so early?? No wonder you're always knackered lol


He is thick and had kids...... Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why do you get up so early?? No wonder you're always knackered lol


Just do lol

I'm in bed at 9 most days so it's no different.



Suprakill4 said:


> He is thick and had kids...... Lol.


Still have you daft sod 

They get up around 8am :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies!

It's Friday, whoop. Should be a good weekend, push with flinty tomorrow, get my little ladies and brother in law is visiting 

So pretty much a chilled one, hoping weather is ok to get in the garden.

Peps done and all that jazz, feeling "skinny" today  But checked scales and still just over 90kg so can't grumble.

Can't wait to start with Jim now, couple of weeks and I'll be good to go for start of April :beer:

Think I will keep cruising for first 4 weeks with him to adapt to diet and training first. Then throw the good stuff in


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> It's Friday, whoop. Should be a good weekend, push with flinty tomorrow, get my little ladies and brother in law is visiting
> 
> So pretty much a chilled one, hoping weather is ok to get in the garden.
> 
> Peps done and all that jazz, feeling "skinny" today  But checked scales and still just over 90kg so can't grumble.
> 
> Can't wait to start with Jim now, couple of weeks and I'll be good to go for start of April :beer:
> 
> Think I will keep cruising for first 4 weeks with him to adapt to diet and training first. Then throw the good stuff in


What weight are you hoping to try and bulk up to mate?

90kg is good!! We all have them skinny days  lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea all sounds brilliant mate. Think you may have longer and harder training sessions though


----------



## Suprakill4

Your not skinny at all. Looked bl00dy good on pic ya sent this morning. Delts gonna be huge on cycle.


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> What weight are you hoping to try and bulk up to mate?
> 
> 90kg is good!! We all have them skinny days  lol.


As much as possible 

Yeah we do! Bloody annoying aren't they lol


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Your not skinny at all. Looked bl00dy good on pic ya sent this morning. Delts gonna be huge on cycle.


Bloody am lol

Haha, hope they do mate!! :beer:


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> As much as possible
> 
> Yeah we do! Bloody annoying aren't they lol


I have them all the time when I'm cutting  haha.


----------



## sxbarnes

Very true. Mind you whilst i still think i look small. Normal size people are really small


----------



## NorthernSoul

6 weeks till this phase and 8 weeks left on my cut.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I thought i looked better before but i swear this forum just makes my pictures sh1t!


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> I thought i looked better before but i swear this forum just makes my pictures sh1t!


Looking very lean mate :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Looking very lean mate :beer:


sweeeeet! 8)

ill check in again in 2 weeks for more compliments


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> sweeeeet! 8)
> 
> ill check in again in 2 weeks for more compliments


Lol, please do you fat cùnt


----------



## sxbarnes

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 147180
> 
> 
> 6 weeks till this phase and 8 weeks left on my cut.


Be nothing left of you soon. :thumb: you got your own journal yet?


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Be nothing left of you soon. :thumb: you got your own journal yet?


speaking of journals, have you got one mate?


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> speaking of journals, have you got one mate?


Only my squat journal. Do you like tumbleweed? 140x20 tomorrow maybe??


----------



## Dan94

sxbarnes said:


> Only my squat journal. Do you like tumbleweed? 140x20 tomorrow maybe??


got a link? id still follow it


----------



## sxbarnes

On my tablet at the Mo. Just chuck in sxbarnes in search. Should come up


----------



## TELBOR

Morning píss flaps!

Little lie in and had some oats and brew 

Leaving shortly to train with @flinty90 and have a little catch up.

Push session, be good to have a brutal session with him as it's been a while!!

I'll report back.

Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

As expected it was a great session.

He's looking huge the cùnt and still as strong as ever.

Good to have someone pushing me, really enjoyed it.

We did;

DB Incline Press

Cable Flys

Plate Pressing high, mid, low - constant squeeze positive and negative.

Standing EZ Bar Shoulder Press

DB Side Raises

Then 100 reps in triceps 

Was quite pumped and had a good catch up.

And I'm in bits but cutting lawns at home now, great after a push session....not!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> As expected it was a great session.
> 
> He's looking huge the cùnt and still as strong as ever.
> 
> Good to have someone pushing me, really enjoyed it.
> 
> We did;
> 
> DB Incline Press
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> Plate Pressing high, mid, low - constant squeeze positive and negative.
> 
> Standing EZ Bar Shoulder Press
> 
> DB Side Raises
> 
> Then 100 reps in triceps
> 
> Was quite pumped and had a good catch up.
> 
> And I'm in bits but cutting lawns at home now, great after a push session....not!!


Good to see ya mate and still got a good strength in ya mate. Lets not leave it too long next time x


----------



## sxbarnes

flinty90 said:


> Good to see ya mate and still got a good strength in ya mate. Lets not leave it too long next time x


Good to see someone push him:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Good to see ya mate and still got a good strength in ya mate. Lets not leave it too long next time x


Yeah defo mate, we should try every other week at least :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies,

Good weekend had. Goes to fast though lol

Pull this morning, so off there shortly.

Slowed cooked mince beef chilli is food for the day, chick peas, kidney beans and tomatoes 

Still got a little legs doms PMSL and chest doms are lovely lol


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Good weekend had. Goes to fast though lol
> 
> Pull this morning, so off there shortly.
> 
> Slowed cooked mince beef chilli is food for the day, chick peas, kidney beans and tomatoes
> 
> Still got a little legs doms PMSL and chest doms are lovely lol


Food sounds good mate. I've got long drive home today and two nights with hardly any sleep whey so ever  great weekend though.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Food sounds good mate. I've got long drive home today and two nights with hardly any sleep whey so ever  great weekend though.


Haha!

Last thing I heard from you was "buffet good" 

Have a good drive home, I'm sure you'll sleep well tonight !


----------



## TELBOR

Pull session;

Was going to start on rack pulls but all bars and racks were being used lol

So went as follows;

EZ Bar BOR - up to 100kg

HS Lat Pulldowns - up to 120kg

Close Grip Low Pulley Row - up to 75kg

Then Rack Pulls - up to 160kg

Bit of bicep work to wrap up.

Good session, concentrated on form, squeeze and TUT hence no big weight shifted. All full ROM so I'm happy with that 

Usual nutrition before and after, peps upon waking blah blah blah.

Blood Wednesday again, I'll try and get a print out too.

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Strong fcuker:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session mate nicely done


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate. When you starting with Jim? Should've seen him in his suit, looked fcuking massive!! Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

That midget bouncer look?


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Strong fcuker:beer:


Porridge power mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate nicely done


Was a good one, lat pull downs were best I've done in ages tbh in terms of mind muscle connection.



Suprakill4 said:


> Good workout mate. When you starting with Jim? Should've seen him in his suit, looked fcuking massive!! Lol.


Haha, be good to see him suited and booted the freak!!

I think 2 weeks today mate. I'll drop him a message later


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Porridge power mate
> 
> Was a good one, lat pull downs were best I've done in ages tbh in terms of mind muscle connection.
> 
> Haha, be good to see him suited and booted the freak!!
> 
> I think 2 weeks today mate. I'll drop him a message later


That's good mate. Much more important than weight moved IMO to an extent anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate. Much more important than weight moved IMO to an extent anyway.


Forgot to reply lol

Agreed, moderate to high weight it's great if you nail it!


----------



## TELBOR

Aren't rest days boring!!

Busy day else where though lol.

Hospital visit this morning with mrs for her ongoing stuff, more smoke and mirrors from the NHS.

In short next step is an injection under x-ray to target between her lower spine and hip joint. Then asses from there.

Anyway, not a great day food wise.

Beef chilli lunch, shakes between etc then steak for dinner.... On a poppy seed baguette.... With cheese :lol:





:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

What you training tomorrow? Legs wasn't it?

I'm doing my mike rashid big 'n' black workout :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What you training tomorrow? Legs wasn't it?
> 
> I'm doing my mike rashid big 'n' black workout :lol:


Yes mate 

Big and Black   

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Aren't rest days boring!!
> 
> Busy day else where though lol.
> 
> Hospital visit this morning with mrs for her ongoing stuff, more smoke and mirrors from the NHS.
> 
> In short next step is an injection under x-ray to target between her lower spine and hip joint. Then asses from there.
> 
> Anyway, not a great day food wise.
> 
> Beef chilli lunch, shakes between etc then steak for dinner.... On a poppy seed baguette.... With cheese :lol:
> 
> View attachment 147447
> 
> 
> View attachment 147448
> 
> 
> :beer:


That looks awesome mate, steak cooked to perfection as well


----------



## Sambuca

Good steak


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

LEGS

Hamstring Curls

10x45kg x3

8x75kg

6x90kg

Squats

4x10x100kg

Slow and controlled, couldn't quite get deep enough for some reason though.

Standing Calve Raises

10x45kg

10x70kg

10x110kg - max on machine!

Leg Extensions

10x50kg x3

8x110kg - stack

Done and ruined.


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice sess. You're making out the machines . More free weight stuff methinks:cool:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Nice sess. You're making out the machines . More free weight stuff methinks:cool:


Thanks.

Like i said earlier in the week, free weigh leg press is broke lol

That's what I usually use on calve raises and go heavy on.

Leg extension machine is first time I've stacked it so no need to change that.

We do have a free weight leg extension machine but I'm happy at sticking at 110kg ATM.


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea was thinking a bit of foam rolling for your hams. Squats should then improve. Add in sldls and sumo dls. The macs you can do for reps really


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Like i said earlier in the week, free weigh leg press is broke lol
> 
> That's what I usually use on calve raises and go heavy on.
> 
> Leg extension machine is first time I've stacked it so no need to change that.
> 
> We do have a free weight leg extension machine but I'm happy at sticking at 110kg ATM.


Constant progression! If your maxing out the leg extention machine at 10 reps why on earth would you be happy to stick to that??


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Constant progression! If your maxing out the leg extention machine at 10 reps why on earth would you be happy to stick to that??


8 reps sir.

And that 110kg is more than likely down to less weight shifted on squats.

Massive jump up on leg extensions given I've been maxing out at 65/70kg as I've been exhausted from either heavy leg press of heavy squats.


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> 8 reps sir.
> 
> And that 110kg is more than likely down to less weight shifted on squats.
> 
> Massive jump up on leg extensions given I've been maxing out at 65/70kg as I've been exhausted from either heavy leg press of heavy squats.


Try the heaviest set first?


----------



## sxbarnes

Don't mess with us leg boys robbo


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Yea was thinking a bit of foam rolling for your hams. Squats should then improve. Add in sldls and sumo dls. The macs you can do for reps really


Squats I can go heavy mate, hams are very strong IMO.

I'm pretty certain no cùnt reads anything when I say "slow and controlled"

TUT squats, i can squat 150/160/170kg moving the weight from A to B but is it beneficial to throw them about....? I don't think so.

Appreciate the input. As soon as I'm with Jim things will change


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah everything is gonna change mate you'll learn a lot too from him which is a bonus.


----------



## sxbarnes

Oh thought you couldn't get low on squats. Hence the roller. Tbh id just keep improving your squats. I do some paused squats now. 2 secs down the bottom. Jim will think up something really nasty for you im sure:rolleyes:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Oh thought you couldn't get low on squats. Hence the roller. Tbh id just keep improving your squats. I do some paused squats now. 2 secs down the bottom. Jim will think up something really nasty for you im sure:rolleyes:


That was just today for some reason, normally àss to grass - well near enough lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea think you'll like the paused squats. You feel your hams shaking


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah everything is gonna change mate you'll learn a lot too from him which is a bonus.


Can't wait mate!!


----------



## J4MES

Leg day for me too


----------



## TELBOR

J4MES said:


> Leg day for me too


Good lad!

How's the bulk going? Best look at your journal hadn't i lol


----------



## J4MES

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> How's the bulk going? Best look at your journal hadn't i lol


Not bad mate, keeping kcals slightly lower as trying to make some hardish gains over the 12 weeks. Changed my diet principle. Gone back clean eating no IIFYM!

I did put a picture up! Does have good lighting though!

Looking forward to legs 1 and a half rep squats with a 4 second negative come at me!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

J4MES said:


> Looking forward to legs 1 and a half rep squats with a 4 second negative come at me!!!!


These sound nice and nasty, will give these a go:thumb:


----------



## J4MES

sxbarnes said:


> These sound nice and nasty, will give these a go:thumb:


Will post full workout later


----------



## Galaxy

All looking good in here mate 

What the POA when starting with jim?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:



> All looking good in here mate
> 
> What the POA when starting with jim?


Get fùcking massive!



I want to do first 4 weeks nailing diet and find my feet with his routines etc and get those to an optimal level tbh mate.

Then I'll jump on a cycle and all being well..... I'll explode :beer: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

That's the spirit mate


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Get fùcking massive!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do first 4 weeks nailing diet and find my feet with his routines etc and get those to an optimal level tbh mate.
> 
> Then I'll jump on a cycle and all being well..... I'll explode :beer: :lol:


Now that is a plan, especially getting fvcking massive


----------



## NorthernSoul

R0BLET said:


> Aren't rest days boring!!
> 
> Busy day else where though lol.
> 
> Hospital visit this morning with mrs for her ongoing stuff, more smoke and mirrors from the NHS.
> 
> In short next step is an injection under x-ray to target between her lower spine and hip joint. Then asses from there.
> 
> Anyway, not a great day food wise.
> 
> Beef chilli lunch, shakes between etc then steak for dinner.... On a poppy seed baguette.... With cheese :lol:
> 
> View attachment 147447
> 
> 
> View attachment 147448
> 
> 
> :beer:


YUM!


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Now that is a plan, especially getting fvcking massive


It's a simple one, let's see what that little freak comes up with!

Deca and test is what I want to use too


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> It's a simple one, let's see what that little freak comes up with!
> 
> Deca and test is what I want to use too


i just pinned my first jab of this new cycle. test p 450mg/ew & npp 300mg/ew

cant wait to see that kick in!


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> i just pinned my first jab of this new cycle. test p 450mg/ew & npp 300mg/ew
> 
> cant wait to see that kick in!


That's what I was going to do, but I've got some long ester stuff coming.

Still will probably get short too lol

Seen a few Test P and NPP blends


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> That's what I was going to do, but I've got some long ester stuff coming.
> 
> Still will probably get short too lol
> 
> Seen a few Test P and NPP blends


yaeh im thinking of running a log of this cycle as its Orbis and Orbis is pretty new, could help some people out who are interested in using that lab

and to keep an eye on my GAINZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> It's a simple one, let's see what that little freak comes up with!
> 
> Deca and test is what I want to use too


Can't beat test and deca.

Ah go with NPP, much nicer imo and he'll prob go with npp


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:



> Can't beat test and deca.
> 
> Ah go with NPP, much nicer imo and he'll prob go with npp


Yeah I know he will lol

If I go the short ester route I'll do test, NPP then switch to tren a


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know he will lol
> 
> If I go the short ester route I'll do test, NPP then switch to tren a


Junkie. That is all


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Junkie. That is all


Big Junkie


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Big Junkie


Not yet he isn't :lol:


----------



## Dan94

What's the difference between all these names? :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> What's the difference between all these names? :laugh:


Esters


----------



## TELBOR

Just had last bloods done and got some copies of last results.

I'll get others tomorrow and I can see how natty or not I am


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Just had last bloods done and got some copies of last results.
> 
> I'll get others tomorrow and I can see how natty or not I am


I will use my wealth of knowledge and experience to decide that you are not natty. That is all


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I will use my wealth of knowledge and experience to decide that you are not natty. That is all


Well that's obvious ya clown. Just a case of how stable it is before I blast again.

Not too bothered as it won't stop me, but just interested to see.


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well that's obvious ya clown. Just a case of how stable it is before I blast again.
> 
> Not too bothered as it won't stop me, but just interested to see.


I know you tart!


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Just had last bloods done and got some copies of last results.
> 
> I'll get others tomorrow and I can see how natty or not I am


Get them done at docs or sent away mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Get them done at docs or sent away mate?


Docs off the back of a chest infection lol


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Docs off the back of a chest infection lol


haha fair enough, do you just ask for a copy?


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> haha fair enough, do you just ask for a copy?


Yeah, nurse didn't even question me as to why lol


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know he will lol
> 
> If I go the short ester route I'll do test, NPP then switch to tren a


2ish weeks left on a very similar cycle myself. Except ran the Tren first


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> 2ish weeks left on a very similar cycle myself. Except ran the Tren first


Gained well?


----------



## Galaxy

R0BLET said:


> Gained well?


Strength shot up on Tren and is steadily going up now on npp.

Just a few pounds over 15st atm. Best cycle so far really. God I love Tren a


----------



## Chelsea

Galaxy said:


> Can't beat test and deca. - *Test and Tren?*
> 
> Ah go with NPP, much nicer imo and he'll prob go with npp


Agree with NPP, my preferred choice.


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, nurse didn't even question me as to why lol


fair enough mate, so you know what everything on them means then?

I go to docs next thursday to speak about possible gyno so hoping to get a blood test done, might ask for a copy and then post it in my journal and maybe you guys can pick up on something I didn't know about aha, would be interesting


----------



## Chelsea

What are the blood test showing Rob? Or you not had a chance to look at them yet?

Also is it possible to get bloods done for free?


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Strength shot up on Tren and is steadily going up now on npp.
> 
> Just a few pounds over 15st atm. Best cycle so far really. God I love Tren a


Sounds good you lump!!

I love tren A too :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> fair enough mate, so you know what everything on them means then?
> 
> I go to docs next thursday to speak about possible gyno so hoping to get a blood test done, might ask for a copy and then post it in my journal and maybe you guys can pick up on something I didn't know about aha, would be interesting


Haven't had chance to look yet mate, may not have hormones on that I need lol

I'm sure they'll do bloods if you ask mate


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What are the blood test showing Rob? Or you not had a chance to look at them yet?
> 
> Also is it possible to get bloods done for free?


Haven't looked yet mate, may not include test levels on the one she gave me. Noticed I'm missing original ones though lol

You can get em done free at some needle exchanges but I doubt docs would unless you went in saying libido is shot blah blah blah


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Haven't looked yet mate, may not include test levels on the one she gave me. Noticed I'm missing original ones though lol
> 
> You can get em done free at some needle exchanges but I doubt docs would unless you went in saying libido is shot blah blah blah


What about if I went in and said im w4nking like a 14 year old boy and I think I might have dangerously high Test levels?

Is it a particular test you ask for?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> What about if I went in and said im w4nking like a 14 year old boy and I think I might have dangerously high Test levels?
> 
> Is it a particular test you ask for?


PMSL

I didn't ask, doc has had me have 3 different ones lol


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> I didn't ask, doc has had me have 3 different ones lol


One was probably an Aids test due to your promiscuous homosexual nature :lol:


----------



## Richie186

And lack of body weight.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> One was probably an Aids test due to your promiscuous homosexual nature :lol:


Anal doesn't make you gay.... Ask mrs chelsea


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> And lack of body weight.


Don't you start lol

90kg bang on this morning by the way


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Anal doesn't make you gay.... Ask mrs chelsea


She said it does if she was wearing the big black mumba strap on like last night!!?? You make me sick :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> She said it does if she was wearing the big black mumba strap on like last night!!?? You make me sick :lol:


What can I say, I do as she asked mate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What can I say, I do as she asked mate :lol:


Fair one, she seemed pretty please as she wanted to know what a man with a muscle wasting disease would be like and now she knows :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Fair one, she seemed pretty please as she wanted to know what a man with a muscle wasting disease would be like and now she knows :beer:


She wanted to know what it was like to cum more than anything mate


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> She wanted to know what it was like to cum more than anything mate


Women cum? This is news to me!! :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Women cum? This is news to me!! :confused1:


Oh she's a squirter too mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Chest!

Opted for what @Ginger Ben is doing at the moment, Mike Rashid style session.

Should have been push but shoulders can be done tomorrow 

Flat Bench

20x50kg

15x60kg

12x70kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

4x100kg

Incline Bench

Failure @50kg

Failure @40kg

Failure @30kg

Failure @40kg

Failure @50kg

Failure @50kg

Dips

5 sets till failure @ BW

Cable Flys Superset push-ups

Low pulley - 4 sets till failure

Push ups - 4 sets till failure

High Pulley - 4 sets till failure

Push up - 4 sets till failure

Tricep work to wrap up 

Wrecked!


----------



## Richie186

Might have to jump on the bandwagon with these or louts, they look delicious!! Are they time consuming mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work mate. You'll feel that tomorrow! If not sooner pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Might have to jump on the bandwagon with these or louts, they look delicious!! Are they time consuming mate?


Very short rests is also part of it mate so once in the swing of it should probably take as long as a normal session.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Might have to jump on the bandwagon with these or louts, they look delicious!! Are they time consuming mate?


Nice to shake it up 

As Ben said, short rest is important.

The incline bench was literally whip plates off and press, hence the weight being low. Lots of blood going into chest :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work mate. You'll feel that tomorrow! If not sooner pmsl


Nice and tight now mate, I'm sure tomorrow's shoulder session will be hard lol


----------



## TELBOR

Today is flying by! Which is good for a Friday 

Nicest protein bar I've ever tried was devoured earlier lol



Just had a load of chilli beef I had banged in slow cook this morning with 200g Mexican rice and 2 wraps lol

Mid afternoon whey and oats shake then steak later and possibly some more chilli before bed 

Peps seem to be helping appetite and I look fuller all the time, managed to get the 6 jabs in each day too.

Sleep is solid too, so can't grumble at that!

EdsPeps.com, good to have in a cruise or PCT I think 

GHRP6 will go in bulk..... If @big_jim_87 agrees that is lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Today is flying by! Which is good for a Friday
> 
> Nicest protein bar I've ever tried was devoured earlier lol
> 
> View attachment 147537
> 
> 
> Just had a load of chilli beef I had banged in slow cook this morning with 200g Mexican rice and 2 wraps lol
> 
> Mid afternoon whey and oats shake then steak later and possibly some more chilli before bed
> 
> Peps seem to be helping appetite and I look fuller all the time, managed to get the 6 jabs in each day too.
> 
> Sleep is solid too, so can't grumble at that!
> 
> EdsPeps.com, good to have in a cruise or PCT I think
> 
> GHRP6 will go in bulk..... If @big_jim_87 agrees that is lol


Like the way you mix your food up mate. Not one of the chicken and rice brigade (like me)

Peps seem good in cycle as well tbh, same fuller look and decent appetite although I'm only on 3 jabs a day.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Like the way you mix your food up mate. Not one of the chicken and rice brigade (like me)
> 
> Peps seem good in cycle as well tbh, same fuller look and decent appetite although I'm only on 3 jabs a day.


Haha! I like variety. Pretty certain that will stop soon.

Good aren't they. What are you jabbing then?

I'm doing GHRP2 and Mod GRF 3x a day. Should mix them in one for each day tbh!


----------



## Richie186

Ghrp 6 and mod grf also. Been filling one syringe up with both, 28iu ghrp 6 and 70iu mod grf then just jabbing 14iu at a time. Also using Eds peps, working well.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Ghrp 6 and mod grf also. Been filling one syringe up with both, 28iu ghrp 6 and 70iu mod grf then just jabbing 14iu at a time. Also using Eds peps, working well.


Plus the cycle.... What a junkie :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Mild cycle though (by your standards anyway) 250mg sust e10d and tren ace eod. You cruise on more than that lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Mild cycle though (by your standards anyway) 250mg sust e10d and tren ace eod. You cruise on more than that lol.


PMSL

I'm on 250g E10D.... Well, 11 this time lol


----------



## Dan94

Solid workout mate, bet you'll have some fun DOMS tomorrow to start the weekend


----------



## TELBOR

Dan94 said:


> Solid workout mate, bet you'll have some fun DOMS tomorrow to start the weekend


Ha! Hope so. Going to do shoulders early on tomorrow just to add insult to injury


----------



## Dan94

R0BLET said:


> Ha! Hope so. Going to do shoulders early on tomorrow just to add insult to injury


no pain no gain? :tongue: :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ladies.

Did shoulders early doors before a hair cut and collecting the little ladies.

Now it's house job time! Yay :crying:

May get a cleaner tbh :lol:

Anyway, session! @Ginger Ben and Mike Rashid Style :beer:

Seated DB Press

30x10kg

20x20kg

15x25kg

8x30kg

Upright Rows

Close grip then into Wide Grip

15x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

That's 74 reps, lovely burn!

Rear Delt Flys

15x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

Failure @70kg

Failure @80kg

DB Side Raises

30x5kg

20x10kg

10x20kg partials

Failure @15kg

Failure @10kg

Standing DB Press

3xFailure @10kg to fry them off

Done!

Enjoyed that tbh, nice to mix it up.

Oh and cruise pump is pants! Lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Good session robbo


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. That's my shoulder session for tomorrow sorted


----------



## TELBOR

Nice doms across chest and shoulders this morning.

May go and do pull this evening if I have time.

Peps all good, getting a little itchy around where I pin.

Ready to rumble with Jim and I think I may start off doing a cut just to start at a nice lean base. I'll see what he suggests


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All,

91.6kg this morning, 14st 6lb for those who don't use KG's :lol:

Pull Session - another @Ginger Ben and Mike Rashid inspired one 

Back Extension Superset Wide Grip Pulls

10x3 Back Extensions

10x3 Pull Ups

Romania Deads Superset Bent Over Rows

1 set consists of 5 Deads, Into 5 Rows, into 5 deads then into 5 rows

Do that 4 times. Back was in bits!

Close Grip Pull Downs

10x4

Lat Pull Downs

10x4

Single Arm Pull Downs

10x3

Then bicep work - literally 1 exercises lol

Done!


----------



## RACK

You'll do well with Jim mate, he's getting some top results with people


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> You'll do well with Jim mate, he's getting some top results with people


Agree mate. Jim was the best option for me 

Can't wait to get stuck in!


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> Agree mate. Jim was the best option for me
> 
> *Can't wait to get stuck in*!


You may regret saying this lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> You may regret saying this lol.


My famous last words lol

Should have everything tonight. I'll text you


----------



## Suprakill4

R0BLET said:


> My famous last words lol
> 
> Should have everything tonight. I'll text you


OK, will have whatsapp tonight when on wifi.


----------



## TELBOR

@Juic3Up

Pic update? :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Will do on friday or this weekend brotha. Had a massive carb up on sunday and i feel like a fat blob so gonna get the water drained from me first. I'm hoping between now saturday I drop a stone and half of water.

Last week I was at 14st 2lb. Now im like 14st 12lb or something. Prior to the "14st 2lb" i still think i was holding a few lbs of extra water than I should be anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> Will do on friday or this weekend brotha. Had a massive carb up on sunday and i feel like a fat blob so gonna get the water drained from me first. I'm hoping between now saturday I drop a stone and half of water.
> 
> Last week I was at 14st 2lb. Now im like 14st 12lb or something. Prior to the "14st 2lb" i still think i was holding a few lbs of extra water than I should be anyway.


Fat cùnt


----------



## NorthernSoul

You seen any feed back on NP Tren Ace?


----------



## TELBOR

Juic3Up said:


> You seen any feed back on NP Tren Ace?


I have mate. Looks G2G :beer:

I think most tren aces are fine, it's when they get blended they go tits up! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice workouts sweet cheeks. Chest for me tomorrow rashid style


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice workouts sweet cheeks. Chest for me tomorrow rashid style


Haha! You'll be big and black in no time :beer:


----------



## DiggyV

Locked at Rob's request.

Unlocked whenever you need it to be buddy.

:thumb:


----------

